# [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.7



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Februar 2010)

*Dieser Thread befindet sich in einer Neugestaltungsphase !
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erstmal eine kurze Zusammenfassung:*

Minecraft basiert auf einem 16*16 Block System (nicht 16*16 Pixel pro Block) und es kommt aus der Genre der sogenannten "Sandbox" Games.
Bei Minecraft startet man im Singeplayer auf einer zufallsgenerierten Karte ohne jegliche Orientierung und mit einem leeren Inventar.
Um zu Überleben, es kommen Nachts (ein 12 Minuten Zyklus) Zombies, sogenannte Creeper, Skellete und Spinnen, welche euch umbringen wollen, 
muss man zuerst Bäume finden, diese dann abbauen um eine Hacke herzustellen mit der man wiederrum Steine abbauen kann. 

Mit diesen Steinen kann man Mithilfe einer "Craftingbox" (oder auch Werkbank) und Stöcken eine bessere Hacke bauen die nicht so schnell kaputt geht und auch Eisen abbauen kann.
Dann baut man sich eine nette Hütte , welche mit Kohle = Fackeln ausgeleuchtet wird um Nachts vor den Untoten in Sicherheit zu sein.

Natürlich gibt es noch andere "Craftingrezepte" und noch viele weitere Tools !

Herausgebracht wurde das ganze von einem schwedischen Entwickler genannt "Notch". 
Viele Retro Spieler werden ihn vielleicht kennen, von ihm kommt das Spiel Luxor.

Aktuelle Versionen:

Client: 1.3.2
Server: 1.3.2

Folgende Links werdet ihr brauchen :

Minecraft.net -> Offizielle Homepage, für den Download der Client- und Server-Version von Mineraft und für die Registrierung

Minecraft-Wiki -> Alle Infos rund um Minecraft

Planet Minecraft -> Download von Texture Packs, Skins und Modifikationen und Auflistung von Server für den Multiplayer.


Mögliche Bezahlungsmethoden:

Derzeit kostet das Spiel 19,95€ 

Bezahlt werden kann über/mit:

Visa
Mastercard
Sofortüberweisung
American Express
Dinners Club
J C B
Online Transfer
Giropay
EC ELV
Paypal
und weitere...

Modifikationen, die Minecraft schöner machen:
MCPatcher ODER OptiFine
Wild Grass Mod empfohlen von i3810jaz

Vorschäge von euch könnten auch hier stehen !!


Lets Playto's alá Youtube:
Lets Play 001
Lets Play 002
Lets Play 003
Der Zerhäcksler
und natürlich gibt es noch viele mehr...


How-To's
Minecraft verschöner (by Koyote)

Falls Ihr irgendweche fragen habt dann legt los und stellt diese an mich oder hier im Thread, ansonsten wars das erst einmal von meinerseite.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2010)

*[Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Es war einmal und ist nicht mehr ...


----------



## Zockkind (20. Januar 2011)

*[Sammelthread] Minecraft*

*


Spoiler



[Sammelthread]Minecraft


*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So Leute , da ich dieses Spiel nun schon seit 2 Monaten zocke wollte ich hier mal ein Sammelthread diesbezüglich aufmachen um die ganze Sache mal etwas populärer zu gestalten.

Erstmal eine Kurze Zusammenfassung :

Minecraft basiert auf einem 16*16 Block System (nicht 16*16 Pixel pro Block) und es kommt aus der Genre der sogenannten "Sandkasten" Games.
Bei Minecraft startet man im Singeplayer auf einer zufällig generierten Karte ohne Orientierung und Rohstoffe.
Um zu Überleben , es kommen Nachts (ein 12 Minuten Zyklus) Zombies , sogenannte Creeper , Skellete und Spinnen , welche euch umbringen wollen , muss man zuerst Bäume finden diese dann abbauen um eine Hacke herzustellen mit der man wiederrum Steine abbauen kann. Mit diesen Steinen kann man Mithilfe einer "Craftingbox" (oder auch Werkbank) und Stöcken eine bessere Hacke bauen die nicht so schnell kaputt geht und auch Eisen abbauen kann.
Dann baut man sich eine nette Hütte , welche mit Kohle = Fackeln ausgeleuchtet wird um Nachts vor den Untoten in Sicherheit zu sein.

Natürlich gibt es noch andere "Craftingrezepte" und noch viele weitere Tools , aber dies war ja auch nur eine Zusammenfassung.


Wenn man Minecraft das erste mal sieht denkt man erstmal , was das denn für ein Mist sei. Schlechte Grafik und kein richtiger Sinn bzw. Ziel des Spieles.
Mit genügend Fantasie lassen sich aber wunderbare "Kunstwerke" erschaffen wie zum Beispiel dieses Mario und Luigi "Bild".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Herausgebracht wurde das ganze von einem schwedischen Entwickler genannt "Notch". Viele Retro Spieler werden ihn vielleicht kennen , von ihm kommt das Spiel Luxor.
Seine Seite findet ihr hier welche immoment aber leider down ist , da die Server verbessert werden.
Das Spiel ist jetzt noch in der BETA Phase und kostet 15 € , die Bezahlungart ist Paypal.

Hier findet ihr noch die Wikipedia Seite zu Minecraft

Und hier ist noch ein "Youtuber" der sogenannte Let´s Plays macht.
Ist vielleicht in euren Augen Werbung aber hier könnt ihr sehen wie das ganze so abläuft. Der Typ heißt Gronkh.
Ein Bild ist noch im Anhang.



*Aktuelle Meldungen :* Aktueller Patch 1.3 ist gestern rausgekommen ! 
*Minecraft Beta 1.3*

             * Implemented a new lighting engine with the help of MrMessiahs (can be turned off)
* Changed the options around, added a new “Graphics options” button
* Added beds. If all players in a map sleeps in a bed during night, the game immediately skips until morning
* Added three new half-size blocks
* Added Delay/Repeater redstone dust blocks
*   Added whitelisting to the server. To use, enter “whitelist  <cmd>”  where cmd is “on”, “off”, “add <player>”, “remove   <player>”, “list” or “reload”
* New save file format, old maps need to be converted (that might take a while..)
* It’s now possible to have more than five save slots, and to rename saves
* Scrollbars in both the texture pack list, and in the map selection screen
* Replaced the Mojang splash image to reflect the new logo colors
* .. and a bunch of bug fixes and tweaks!



gRuß Udo​



​


----------



## Predi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Sieht ja echt intressant aus. Falls die Server wieder laufen ,werde ich es mal antesten  Nur ist das ganze ein Single - oder Multiplayer ? Und fallen außer diese 15 Euro vielleicht auch noch zusätzliche Kosten an ? Oder ist etwas anderes geplant ? 
Würde mich aufjedenfall mal intressieren.
Ansonsten wie schon gesagt, eine intressante Vorstellung^^

mfG Predi


----------



## Zockkind (20. Januar 2011)

Danke das sich mal überhaupt jemand äusert 
Also das Spiel Besitz einen Sp und einen MP , im Multiplayer gibt es viele Plugins , verschiedene einstellungsmöglichkeiten und vieles mehr.

Zb gibt es einen Capture the flag Mod 
Ich werde morgen den startpost nochmal überarbeiten  
Aber es gibt auch Bögen und Schwerter welche auf Gegner oder Zombies angewand werden können.

Nein nachdem du diese 15 € bezahlt hast musst du nichts mehr bezahlen und bekommst bis zur vollversion alle Updates.

Guck mal bei googel du kannst dir das Spiel in einer outgedateten Version mal runterladen und im sp spielen.
Wenn du das nicht willst guck mal bei gronkh


----------



## Papzt (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ist diese dann kostenfrei?


----------



## Predi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



> Nein nachdem du diese 15 € bezahlt hast musst du nichts mehr bezahlen und bekommst bis zur vollversion alle Updates.



Und die Vollversion muss man dann wieder zusätzlich kaufen oder wie läuft das ?


----------



## speddy411 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Nein, einmal 15€ bezahlt schließt alle späteren Updates, somit auch das fertige Spiel, mit ein.


----------



## Zockkind (20. Januar 2011)

Genau  wenn die vollversion dann kommt kostet das Spiel 20€.

Die outgedatete Version ist natürlich kostenlos 


EDIT: Die Page ist wieder da , ihr könnt jetzt auf der Seite rechts neben dem Video auf Play Minecraft Classic drücken.

Das ist der sogenannte Creative Mode mit unendlich blöcken


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Sieht mir leider 10 Nummern zu hässlich aus. Sicher ein interessantes und innovatives Spielkonzept, aber das Auge isst bei mir mit. Für die fertige Version sollte die Grafik von Grund auf erneuert werden, allein schon weil Minecraft sehr beliebt ist und viele zahlungskräftige Kunden hat. An Sponsoren sollte es nach dem Erfolg auch nicht mangeln.


----------



## Zockkind (21. Januar 2011)

Die Grafik wird nicht geändert , der Erfolg des ganzen Spieles basiert darauf ABER es gibt viele HD Texture Packs


----------



## Predi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



> Die Grafik wird nicht geändert , der Erfolg des ganzen Spieles basiert darauf ABER es gibt viele HD Texture Packs



Nachdem was ich gesehen habe, ist die Grafik doch keines Falls basierend auf den Erfolg des Spiels. Eher die Idee, alles jederzeit zu ändern und das so wie man will und dass möglichst einfach. Wobei das wie man in vielen Youtube Videos auch sehen kann, oft nicht so ist. 
Mich stört die Grafik aufjedenfall nicht, es macht trotzdem ne Menge Spaß.


----------



## Zockkind (21. Januar 2011)

Glaube mir es ist die Grafik , ein Spiel mit Ultra HD Blöcken usw wäre nie so weit gekommen.
Dieses Retro Feeling bringt den Erfolg


----------



## Predi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Dann halt teils teils  Aber ich hätte eine Idee für den Sammelthread.
Du könntest doch mal die bekanntesten oder beliebtesten Texture Packs vorstellen und ggf. eine Anleitung für deren Installation hinzufügen


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Leute auf Grafik zu MS-DOS Zeiten abfahren.

Ein nostalgischer Grafikstil würde sich aber auch mit ansehnlicherer Grafik verwirklichen lassen. Aber bessere Grafik ist nur mein persönlicher Vorschlag mit dem man das Produkt für den Massenmarkt attraktiver machen und weltweit vermarkten könnte.


----------



## Zockkind (21. Januar 2011)

Predi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann halt teils teils  Aber ich hätte eine Idee für den Sammelthread.
> Du könntest doch mal die bekanntesten oder beliebtesten Texture Packs vorstellen und ggf. eine Anleitung für deren Installation hinzufügen



Da ich selber nicht weiß wie das geht habe ich ja die Seite von Gronkh hinzugefügt. Er hat das , was du gesagt hast getan .

Wenn ich am PC bin (liege mit Bronchitits im Bett) werde ich sowiso alles neu machen  

Und zum Topic die HD Texture Packs sind alles was du machen kannst , ABER wenn Notch das macht würde es nicht anders aussehen


----------



## Predi (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Leider bekomm ich die HD Texture Packs bei mir nicht zum laufen.
Ist echt zum verzweifeln  Bekomm vom mcpatcher immer eine Fehlermeldung, obwohl es eigentlich funktionieren müsste und zufällig ist das wieder soein Problem wo keiner eine Antwort drauf weiß...

Aber nochmal zu einem anderen Thema. Ich hab mich ja jetzt schon ein wenig in Minecraft eingespielt und ich muss sagen das mir das Spiel bis jetzt mega gut gefällt. Nur hätte ich da eine Frage, ich hab stellenweise von einem Baumodus gelesen und nun frage ich mich wo ich diesen denn finde.
Wäre bestimmt an einigen Stellen recht nützlich^^
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte 

mfG Predi


----------



## Zockkind (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Hast du mal bei Gronkh geguckt ? Minecraft Mods
Den Baumodus gibt es auf der Minecraft.net seite , ist die Classic Version.


----------



## Predi (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ja hab öfters jetzt schon mal bei ihm geguckt aber leider hab ich sein Texture Pack, was er momentan verwendet, nie gefunden. Aber durch suchen bin ich doch drauf gestoßen^^
Es war und ist Misas Texture Pack. Habs direkt mal ausprobiert und siehe da, kein Error  Sieht jetzt aufjedenfall klasse aus mit dem Pack.

Ja den in der Classic Version kenne ich auch aber gibt es keinen für die Beta ?


----------



## KaitoKid (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich hab mal die Classic Version gespielt, da gibt's dieses Crafting gar nicht, oder?
Ich konnte nur Blöcke stapeln, nix bauen

EDIT: Nacht ist auch nie geworden...


----------



## Predi (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



> Ich hab mal die Classic Version gespielt, da gibt's dieses Crafting gar nicht, oder?
> Ich konnte nur Blöcke stapeln, nix bauen



Ja das ist in der Classic Version nicht möglich. Du kannst halt nur Blöcke stapeln^^
Alles andere ist nur in der Beta Version möglich.


----------



## burns (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Predi schrieb:


> Leider bekomm ich die HD Texture Packs bei mir nicht zum laufen.
> Ist echt zum verzweifeln  Bekomm vom mcpatcher immer eine Fehlermeldung, obwohl es eigentlich funktionieren müsste und zufällig ist das wieder soein Problem wo keiner eine Antwort drauf weiß...




Komisch, hab McPatcher gestern zum erstenmal benutzt und im 4. Anlauf hats prächtig funktioniert. Die ersten 3 Versuche hatt ich nen Brett vorm Kopf, aber nun läuft Bumpmaft einwandfrei.

Einfach nicht so schnell aufgeben, klappt alles


----------



## Predi (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



> Komisch, hab McPatcher gestern zum erstenmal benutzt und im 4. Anlauf  hats prächtig funktioniert. Die ersten 3 Versuche hatt ich nen Brett  vorm Kopf, aber nun läuft Bumpmaft einwandfrei.
> 
> Einfach nicht so schnell aufgeben, klappt alles



Ja danke  Läuft jetzt ja auch bei mir und ich glaub ich weiß welches Brett du meinst 

lg Predi


----------



## Zockkind (23. Januar 2011)

Die Mods sind schon was tolles vorallendingen das fliegende Bot


----------



## burns (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Im MP ist das Spiel noch schlimmer als normal .... wir hättens besser nie ausprobiert! Die aktuelle Uhrzeit spricht für sich :_:


----------



## Zockkind (24. Januar 2011)

burns schrieb:
			
		

> Im MP ist das Spiel noch schlimmer als normal .... wir hättens besser nie ausprobiert! Die aktuelle Uhrzeit spricht für sich :_:



Ist deine Meinung.


----------



## Pikus (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

sagt mal, kann man eigentlich die minecarts auch anders als mit Kohle betreiben? zum beispiel mit Redstone?^^


----------



## burns (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

^^ Noe.





Zockkind schrieb:


> Ist deine Meinung.



Ja  Und du hast sie falsch verstanden


----------



## Pikus (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Schade


----------



## KaitoKid (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Schade, dass es das Spiel nicht im Laden gibt, ich kann grad nix im Inet kaufen


----------



## Zockkind (24. Januar 2011)

burns schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ Noe.
> 
> Ja  Und du hast sie falsch verstanden



Ahhhh dann habe ich mir das doch richtig gedacht


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Hey hier ein Bild welches ich mit ExX in der kostenlosen Online Demo erstellt habe (Man achte auf den Text )


----------



## >ExX< (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Gut dass du die anderen Wörter nicht aufgenommen hast


----------



## Zockkind (24. Januar 2011)

Wo ist das X ? 
Guck mal beim Startpost das Bild im Anhang das ist auch der Creative Mod , alles vollgebaut.


----------



## Pikus (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

@ ExX & Wa1lock: schade, dass ich nicht mehr dabei sein konnte 
wollen wir das mal wiederholen?^^


----------



## Re4dt (25. Januar 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:
			
		

> wollen wir das mal wiederholen?^^



Falls ihr noch jemand braucht ich bin ebenfalls dabei


----------



## >ExX< (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ja, können wir machen


----------



## Pikus (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Klasse


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Gut Alles Klar!  Weiteres im Laber Thread


----------



## Re4dt (25. Januar 2011)

Sagtmal was soll ich mit 2 Diamanten am besten machen ? Lieber aufbewahren oder ein Schwert ?


----------



## Pikus (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

aufbewahren und für werzeuge nehmen, oder, wenn du mit monstern spielst, natürlich ein schwert^^


----------



## Re4dt (25. Januar 2011)

Ich hab eine lange Zeit mit Monstern gespielt. Doch jedes mal wenn ich in einer Höhle war kam so ein beschissener Creeper und dann BOOM xD Ich hasse diese Dinger -.- Habt ihr auch ein Nether Portal ?


----------



## Pikus (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Nö, hab bisher noch kein gebaut^^


----------



## Re4dt (25. Januar 2011)

Musst du mal machen  der ist recht amüsant und manchmal kommen so Folter Schreie.
 Mit ein bisschen Geschick kann man in der "Hölle" auch den Lightstone abbauen  Aber diese Feuer spuckenden Kreaturen gehen mir auf die nerven.


----------



## Pikus (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Die sind immer da, auch im peaceful-mode, oder?^^


----------



## Re4dt (25. Januar 2011)

Also auf Peaceful sind keine Kreaturen da  Boar ich hasse diesen drecks Red Stone xD was kann man mit dem sonst machen außer solche roten Zünd Strecken Dinger


----------



## Pikus (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Damit kannst du... öhm 
Guck mal bei Minepedia.de da findest du eig alles


----------



## Zockkind (25. Januar 2011)

Mit redstone kann man alles machen 
Ich Spiele fast nur MP da gibt's keine Hölle


----------



## Wincenty (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

mit redstone kann man kompass machen(spawnpunkt dient als Ziel), Uhr( zeigt tageszeit anhand einem halbkreismit schwarz/blau)
Kompass: (Uhr mit gold statt eisen)
[0][Eisen][0]
[Eisen[Redstone][Eisen]
[0][Eisen][0]


----------



## Zockkind (26. Januar 2011)

Ja  aber auch TNT Kanone und Dispenser aktivieren !


----------



## KOF328 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

da mich Zockkind mal angesprochen hat, gesell ich mich zu euch 
hier mal ein pic von unserem kleinen server; nicht wundern über das komische leuchtende gebilde- die pyramide ist aus sandstone, anscheinend hat der cartograph dafür keine textur
MfG

PS: An die leute die die grafik hässlig finden, mit Ambient Occlusion mod und HD texture pack sieht das spiel auf seine eigene art super aus!


----------



## Zockkind (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Hey 
Ich finde das man die normalen Texturenpacks behalten sollte.
Sonst ist das Feeling weg 
Ich habe mir selber eine No Wolken Pack gemacht weil ich mit meinem Kumpel immer auf Bergen baue.Da ist es ultra nervig immer in den wolken zu stehen


----------



## KOF328 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Faithful 32x32 Pack [UPDATE:SPIDERS AND GHAST!] (1.2 BETA) - Minecraft Forums schau dir das mal an, habs drin weil man den unterschied nur im direkten vergleich zum original sieht, so gehts mir jeden falls 

EDIT: ok, als HD kann man das nicht bezeichnen aber es geht ums prinzip.


----------



## Zockkind (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich habe mir das mal angeguckt und ich finde das es zwar HD ist aber kein richtiges Texture Pack da es nur die selben Texturen sind und diese halt in HD.
Guck mal bei Gronkh vorbei dann siehst du was ich meine


----------



## Re4dt (1. Februar 2011)

Ich würde euch das misas hd Texturen Pack empfehlen das ist super


----------



## Zockkind (1. Februar 2011)

Warum meinst du auch ?


----------



## Re4dt (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Zockkind schrieb:


> Warum meinst du auch ?


Sry IPhone korrigier FAIL xD Hab natürlich euch gemeint


----------



## Asdener (1. Februar 2011)

Hi ich soiele auch seit ein paar Tagen Minecraft und wollte wissen wie ich Minecraft im LAN spielen kann.

Mfg Asdener


----------



## burns (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



KOF328 schrieb:


> nicht wundern über das komische leuchtende gebilde- die pyramide ist aus sandstone, anscheinend hat der cartograph dafür keine textur



Aber sowas von 100% hat er eine Sandstone Textur   
(bzw. einer der geupdateten Server-Cartographen)

PS: Einen Server hab ich ausserhalb gefunden, wie bereits gesagt, MP ist noch prima´aer als SP! 





Asdener schrieb:


> Hi ich soiele auch seit ein paar Tagen Minecraft und wollte wissen wie ich Minecraft im LAN spielen kann.
> 
> Mfg Asdener



Schlecht bis gar nicht.
6000´er Leitung (70kb/s upp) über Internet war ab 3+ Spielern schon überfordert. Server ist das einzig wahre.


..


----------



## Zockkind (2. Februar 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Sry IPhone korrigier FAIL xD Hab natürlich euch gemeint


Achso 


			
				Asdener schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich soiele auch seit ein paar Tagen Minecraft und wollte wissen wie ich Minecraft im LAN spielen kann.
> 
> Mfg Asdener


Geht nicht , leider.


----------



## Lyr1x (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Hey Ho, ich Spiele auch Minecraft (habs auch gekauft) und wollte nach einer Server-IP fragen. Habe zwar nen Server aber da ist meist tote Hose :O


----------



## Zerebo (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich würd dir mal empfehlen hier vorbei zu schauen:
Minecraft


----------



## Zockkind (2. Februar 2011)

Guck mal hier da habe ich meinen Server auch gefunden  http://mcserverlist.net/


----------



## Jemall (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Hi Leute,
Wer vin euch spielt Minecraft?
Habe nun ein eigenen Deutschen Server!
Ist noch am Aufbau, aber wer bock hat kann gerne kommen!
FIch brauche noch euren Ingame Namen wegen der Whitelist, vll. schalte ich sie aber abld mal aus 

109.230.224.120:25505

*http://modje.clan4free.de/*


----------



## Zockkind (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich würde mich bei MCServerlist.net registrieren lassen und die Whitlist drin lassen


----------



## Jemall (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

ok bin drauf!!!


----------



## Zockkind (4. Februar 2011)

Das ist die größte Serverliste im Internet die es gibt.
Da kommen bestimmt ein paar drauf 
Hast du den Server gekauft oder Hostes du selber ?


----------



## Jemall (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

gekauft

achja er ist 24/7


----------



## Zockkind (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Wenn du einen Mietest / Kaufst ist der immer 24/7 , außer er hat einen BUG oder die PlugIns funktionieren nicht


----------



## Ich 15 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Hallo, ich habe mir Micecraft gekauft kann es aber nicht runter laden. Beim einloggen kommt immer "Can't Connect with minecraft.net" kann mir jemand helfen?(die Browser Version geht)


----------



## Pikus (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Warte einfach ein wenig, der server von Minecraft.net ist nicht der tollste bzw net so toll eingerichtet. Es kommt sehr oft zu verbindungsabbrüchen oder das man eine, bestimmte seite ne zeit lang nicht ansehen kann


----------



## Zockkind (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Das hat nichts damit zu tun das er nicht gut eingestellt ist usw.
Die Server werden wegen der Massen die immer mehr dazukommen neu gemacht , bzw. es werden grundsätzlich neue Server gemietet.

Und da Notch für 2 Wochen bei seiner Mutter ist kann er immoment auch nichts machen


----------



## Pikus (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ja, ich mein ja, dass es am server leigt, da man auch öters nicht auf die Online-gameseite kommt, da komt dann oft ein fehler den Java gefunden hat. Und ich denke nicht, dass das was mit neu hinzugefügten servern zu tun hat


----------



## Zockkind (5. Februar 2011)

Ja , habe auch oft das Problem.

mfg


----------



## Zockkind (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Kommt Leute haut rein in die Tasten


----------



## Wenzman (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Lohnt sich das Spiel ?

Hab mal den Singleplayer gespielt und wurde nach ner Weile sehr langweilig, ist das auch im MP der fall ? Trifft man da auch mal auf andere Spieler ?


----------



## Zockkind (10. Februar 2011)

Sonst hieß es nicht MP.
Klar trifft man da andere spieler. Ich habe nie SP gespielt finde den auch langweilig habe jetzt im MP aber schon 150 Spielstunden seit Dezember.

mfg


----------



## Zerebo (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich glaube andere Spieler zu finden ist wohl kaum das Problem und genug Server mit verschiedenen modi gibts auch.
Ich finde Minecraft ist einfach ein must have.


----------



## Zockkind (10. Februar 2011)

Klar vorallendingen für 15€ .

mfg


----------



## KOF328 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

.. oder man hat nen Alpha-Account fürn 10er


----------



## Zockkind (11. Februar 2011)

Wie ich hehe 

mfg


----------



## Zockkind (12. Februar 2011)

Wenn notch wieder da ist will er einen neuen Launcher bauen was er verändert weiß ich aber nicht.

mfg


----------



## Re4dt (12. Februar 2011)

Kann mir mal einer Tipps geben wie ich am besten bzw wo ich am besten Diamante finde ?


----------



## naxus (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

alsoich binn drauf kann aber nichts machen (((
ich weis einfach nicht was ich am anfang  machen soll


----------



## Zerebo (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer Tipps geben wie ich am besten bzw wo ich am besten Diamante finde ?


So um Ebene 13 herum glaub ich,also von ganz unten gezählt 13.
Brauchst aber unbedingt Werkzeug aus Metall.


----------



## Asdener (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Am besten du grabst solange bis du  ganz am Boden bist und grabst in der unteren Schicht. Du wirst auf LAva stoßen und wo  LAva in der Nähe ist sind auch Diamanten

@naxus
Am anfang bäume fällen und daraus Holz machen
Aus Holz kannste ne Werkbank bauen und mit der ne holz hacke. Mit der Holzhacke Stein abbauen sodass du ne Steinaxt bauen kannst. Und bevor es dunkel wird entweder ne Höhle oder ne Hütte bauen.
(Auch nach Kohle suchen da diese für Fackeln verwendet werden. Kohle kannst du zwar selbst machen aber das ist Ressourcen verschwendung da Holz wertvoll ist)


----------



## Zockkind (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer Tipps geben wie ich am besten bzw wo ich am besten Diamante finde ?


Grabe in den untersten Schichten einfach die ganze Zeit ganz lange Tunnel , so findest du am meisten 
Eisentools sind wichtig , sonst kannst du ihn nicht abbauen 

@Naxus 

Guck mal bei Youtube unter erste Nacht überstehen


----------



## Re4dt (12. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Tipps  
Zum Glück habe ich von meiner "Ressourcen" Höhle noch 35 Eisen. 
Ich hab mir mal einen Schacht bis ganz unten "gebuddelt" (wie man's nimmt ) 
Siehe da 3 Diamanten gefunden  Danke euch


----------



## naxus (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

ups sorry dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt aber drotzdem danke für die tipps 
offline habe ich ja schon ne gigantische welt gebaut (4-6wochen)
aber auf dem server von ... (paar beiträge zuvor) kann ich nichts machen am anfang...


----------



## Zockkind (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Gib /warp free ein


----------



## Wenzman (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ok, ich habe mir jetzt auch minecraft geholt. 

Kann mir jemand einen guten Server empfehlen ?

Und warum bekomme ich bei fast jedem server ''Failed to login:Bad Login'' angezeigt!?


----------



## Zockkind (13. Februar 2011)

Das ist einfach ein Bug  
Ist Ne beta das passiert : /

mfg


----------



## Wenzman (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Mittlerweile funktioniert es. 

Witzigerweise habe ich gerade mein HOLZHAUS abgefackelt, an dem ich den ganzen Tag gearbeitet habe .


----------



## Re4dt (13. Februar 2011)

Ist mir auch mal passiert  
Hab ausersehen diesen Feuerstein gehabt und als ich die Tür öffnen wollte habe ich die Falsche Stelle erwischt -.- 
Immerhin sah das Feuer schön aus xD


----------



## Zockkind (13. Februar 2011)

Das kenne ich xD 
Ich wollte an meinem Holzhaus (40*40  ) einen Lava Fall runtermachen naja war wohl nichts 

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Zockkind willst du nicht mal vllt. eine Anleitung für die ganzen Mods hier reins stellen?


----------



## Zockkind (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich kann das selber nicht deswegen habe ich im Startpost ja Gronkhs seite Verklinkt er hat so ein Howto ja gemacht


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ja ich kenne Grokh, aber ein kleines How To wirst du ja wohl hinbekommen oder?
mfg


----------



## Zockkind (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich kann es doch selber nicht , weil ich einfach keine Mods benutze.
Wenn du eins schreiben willst kannst du es mir ja senden und ich füge es unter deinem Namen zum Startpost an.


----------



## Wenzman (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Hab jetzt ein Steinhaus mit Holzboden auf 3 Etagen gebaut, ums Haus herum viele Bäume. 

Und ich habe wieder mit dem Feuerstein gespielt


----------



## Zockkind (14. Februar 2011)

Jaja passiert xD

mfg


----------



## Pikus (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich wollte eben mal den "Göttliche Faust" Mod ausprobieren, hab aber im minecraft.de-forum gelesen, dass es mit der aktuellen version inkompatibel ist...


----------



## Zockkind (14. Februar 2011)

Musst warten bis die Version geupdatet wird 

mfg


----------



## Pikus (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Japp


----------



## Re4dt (14. Februar 2011)

Kennt ihr diesen Granatenwerfer Mod?  Leider ist der glaub nicht mit der beta Version kompatibel aber der Mod rockt  adieu creeper!
Wie ich Spinnen und Creeper hasse und seit neuestem Haie.


----------



## Pikus (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Nimm doch einfach nen bogen und gut is


----------



## Zockkind (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Der Waffenmod macht aber schon Spaß  
Habe ihn selber nur bei einem Freund gespielt aber der "Gunmod" ist schon cool , mit der Desert Eagle auf Schafel losgehen ist schon lustig .

Haie ? Seit wann das ?


----------



## Re4dt (14. Februar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:
			
		

> Haie ? Seit wann das ?


Seit kurzem  Gibt es aber nur wenn du den Creature Mod hast. Dieser Mod ist meiner Meinung nach ein Must Have


----------



## Zockkind (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

war klar xD 
Aber in echt sollen die auch kommen , also 
Ich spiel kein Singelplayer da mir da mein Homebefehl fehlt : /


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Dafür gibts nen Kompass und die guten alten Füße xDD


----------



## Re4dt (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Der Kompass ist wirklich pracktisch  
Sagmal Zockind ich würde eventuell demnächst eine Liste mit "must Have" Mods erstellen. 
Würdest du sie dann im Startpost einbinden dann? Damit die Leute einen Überblick haben ?


----------



## Pikus (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Oh jaaaa 
Aber bitte mit versionskompatibilitätsliste, ich hab mich vorhin grün und blau geärgert -.-


----------



## Predi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



> Aber bitte mit versionskompatibilitätsliste, ich hab mich vorhin grün und blau geärgert -.-



Das kenn ich nur zu gut


----------



## Pikus (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich hab da was über diese Faust Gottes gelesen, habs mir geladen und dann mein Game geschrottet, weil ich nix zu kompatibilität gefunden habe


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Läuft dieser Tier und Menschen Mod mit der aktuellen Version?


----------



## Re4dt (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Für alle die nicht wissen wie man ein Mod instalier schaut dieses Video an  
Dient nur als beispiel 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=dMA6JoS5zQk


----------



## Zockkind (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Hey Re4dt klar kannste das machen , ich schreibe dann runter das das von dir ist und dann sagen die Leute nicht bei mir danke


----------



## naxus (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

na toll jetzt ist ne witlist da und ich komme nicht mehr druff
könnt ihr bitte mich wieder freischalten !?


----------



## Pikus (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Auf welchem server denn?


----------



## naxus (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

der server von Jemall


----------



## Pikus (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Dann musst du jemall auch direkt anschreiben, am besten per PN


----------



## CyberLotus (20. Februar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt viele tutorials gesehen aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, texture packs hinzuzufügen.
Kann einfach mal wer einen link posten, in dem man zu einer seite kommt wo man ein pack downloaden kann das man dierekt unter der option mit den texture packs in minecraft kopieren kann?


Thx


----------



## Zockkind (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Hier , Faithful 32x32 Pack [UPDATE:HANDFUL OF TWEAKS] (1.2 BETA) - Minecraft Forums


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Hiho,

Habe bei Minecraft ein Problem.
Wenn ich das Original Spiele, klappt alles wie gewollt.
Aber wenn ich ein Texture Pack auswählen will, kommt eine Fehlermeldung.
Bitte um Lösung.

mfg


----------



## Pikus (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Dann musst du einen texturepack-loader in die minecraft.jar einlegen. das braucht man oft bei HD-Texturepacks


----------



## Zockkind (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ist dem so ?
Kann doch einfach sein das die aktuelle Version inkompatibel ist , bzw Bugs enthält


----------



## Pikus (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Das ist auch möglich, aber es gibt z.b. ein HD texturepack mit 256x256 pixel-texturen, welches einen speziellen loader benötigt.


----------



## Zockkind (20. Februar 2011)

256 ? Nicht schlecht , aber ich würde es nicht als Pixel bezeichnen sonst siehst du höchstens 4 Blöcke aufeinmal 

mfg


----------



## Sebastian1980 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

naja, ich weiß nicht. selbst mit 128x128 sieht das spiel noch bescheiden genug aus um trotzdem seinem ruf gerecht zu werden trotz schlechter grafik ein super spiel zu sein. aber mann kann es dann auch irgendwann übertreiben. ich glaub minecraft ist das erste spiel seit jahren, für das ich mir gar keine derartigen mods wünsche. auch gameplaytechnisch muss da nicht unbedingt was gemacht werden, wer weiß was noch alles bis zum release dern 1.0 passiert.

auch wenn ich es schon bestimmt 4 wochen nicht angerührt habe ist es doch, zumindest für mich, das inovativste und fertigste spiel, was die letzten jahre rausgekommen ist. das macht mir selbst mit extremer pixelgrafik spass, im gegensatz zu so mancher millionenproduktionion, die einem nichtmal wegen dx11 und allem pipapo ein müdes lächeln entlockt, weils obwohl storytechnisch in ordnung aber spielerisch mist ist.


----------



## lave (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ja, das besondere an MC is einfach die Grafik^^. ich glaub ich hab bisher kein anderes Game solang gezockt. Wir hamm schon n eigenen Srever mit ner geilen Stadt und so. SP kamma da echt vergessen.


----------



## Zockkind (23. Februar 2011)

Deswegen finde ich das ja so geil 

mfg


----------



## KOF328 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

man, die bukkit leute haben selbst gepostet, dass es auf 1.3 geupdatet wurde und nu ist die seite schon den ganzen Tag down. -> kein Minecraft -.-

edith: woo, alles funzt wieder fantatastisch


----------



## Zockkind (23. Februar 2011)

Unser Server ist noch down ...

mfg


----------



## lave (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

unserer geht perfekt^^


----------



## KOF328 (23. Februar 2011)

ich hoste privat nen server das hat dann zwar nach- aber auch vorteile


----------



## lave (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Unser Server is auch Privat, aber um sich mit der legalen Version von MC an nem privaten Server einloggen zu können müssen auch die offiziellen MC-Server laufen.


----------



## Zockkind (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Startpost Upgedatet !
Das mit den Betten finde ich ja mal genial


----------



## Re4dt (24. Februar 2011)

Das Bett ist wirklich sehr praktisch  Aber ein Tipp von mir am besten die Umgebung ausleuchten bevor man das Bett benutzt denn es kann passieren das ein Zombie,creeper... während dem schlafen spawnt das endet böse beim aufstehen   
Ahja und irgendwie kotzt es mich an das man für die Half Steps nun clean Stone braucht die cobblestone halfsteps sehen bescheuert aus.
Aber das Update ist wirklich gelungen


----------



## Wenzman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Suche immernoch einen MC server, am besten mit Stadtsystem ( aber ohne Geld und Beruf Mod) .

e: Guten server gefunden


----------



## Zockkind (27. Februar 2011)

Unsere Hamachi Map wird bald auf einen gemieteten Server geuploadet dann geht's los 

mfg


----------



## Re4dt (27. Februar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:
			
		

> Hamachi



Kann mir einer mal erklären was das ist


----------



## KOF328 (27. Februar 2011)

ums einfach zu sagen, wird damit "lan" emuliert, dann kann man mit freunden die im gleichen hamachi-netzwerk spiele im LAN-Modus spielen. 
PS: Ich hoste meinen server einfach mit 'ner dyndns das ist nicht so umständlich wie hamachi


----------



## Zockkind (28. Februar 2011)

Aber du brauchst eine Domain .

mfg


----------



## Naboradd (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Zockkind schrieb:


> Aber du brauchst eine Domain .


Nein, DynDNS sorgt dafür, daß deine (wechselnde) IP-Adresse immer unter dem gleichen Namen erreichbar ist. Also anstatt heute 123.45.67.89, morgen 123.45.78.90 und übermorgen wieder eine andere Adresse einzugeben, ist dein Server immer unter z.B. zockkind.dyndns.org erreichbar. DynDNS sorgt dafür daß diese Adresse an deine jeweils gültige IP-Adresse weiter geleitet wird. Dazu läuft dann entweder ein kleines Tool auf deinem Rechner, der DynDNS deine jeweilige IP-Adresse mitteilt, oder viele Router (FritzBoxen z.B.) können das auch von allein machen.

Zweitens muss in deinem Router nur noch eingerichtet werden, daß alle Datenpakete für den Minecraft-Server an deinen Rechner/Server weiter geleitet werden (Port-Forwarding).

Für denjenigen, der den Server einrichtet, ist der Aufwand zwar etwas höher, für alle anderen wird er aber wesentlich geringer (Minecraft starten, Adresse eingeben, fertig).


----------



## Zockkind (1. März 2011)

Wenn dein Server im Internet erreichbar sein soll brauchst du aber eine Domain , sonst kann dich niemand finden.

mfg


----------



## Sebastian1980 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

eine solche bekommt man doch auch über dyndns oder alternative anbieter. man muß sich nicht extra außerhalb eine domain registrieren. ließ nochmal in ruhe was Naboradd geschrieben hat, das stimmt schon so.
darüber hinaus ist eine ip ausreichend um online erreichbar zu sein. eine domain macht einiges einfacher, ist aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. März 2011)

Jo ihr habt recht 
@ zockkind mein Freund lässt seinen ts3 darüber laufen 

mfg


----------



## KOF328 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

nah, wie sollen denn sonst die leute aufn server.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. März 2011)

Wie meinst du das ?

mfg


----------



## KOF328 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

ich hab ja gesagt, dass ich meinen server via dyndns betreibe. Daraufhin meinte zockkind es ist eine Domain nötig, ich habe aber keine und wie sollen denn sonst die leute auf meinen server gekommen sein 
ich bin schon ganz durcheinander mit dem IP kram, lasst uns das bitte beenden


----------



## Star_KillA (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ok 
Bin auch ein Minecraft Suchti ..... 
Habt ihr schonmal CTF gespielt ?


----------



## Zockkind (2. März 2011)

Gehört ja aber noch nie gespielt , soll aber Spaß machen !

mfg


----------



## Re4dt (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Mann hier ist ja nichts los 
Leute ich wollte mal eure meinung wissen meint ihr ich soll an meinem "Aufzug" weiterbauen oder sieht das bescheuert aus xD ?
Ich hab das mal gefrapst xD Was meint ihr dazu ? 
-> YouTube - Minecraft "Aufzug" (NOT)


----------



## Pikus (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ist doch super, ich würde nur noch um die Wassersäule eine glasmauer ziehen, damit du nicht immer hängen bleibst^^


----------



## Re4dt (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Stimmt danke für den Tipp ^^ Nunja ich komme zwar Hoch mit dem ding aber kennt ihr ein trick wie ich wieder mit dem Boot runter kann  ?


----------



## Memphys (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Am besten wäre daneben einen 1x1,2x2 oder3x3 Tunnel grad abwärts zu bauen und unten mind.3 Blöcke hoch Wasser zu machen. Das bremst jeden Sturz und ist sehr schnell.


----------



## Pikus (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

@Re4dt: Es gibt ein Let's Show von Gronkh, bei dem er einen ähnlichen fahrstuhl baut, mitsamt runterfahren


----------



## Re4dt (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

ENDLICH 
Puh war das ne Arbeit. Ich bin glaub 100000000 auf den Boden gefallen. Mindestens ein Pack Glas falsch gesetzt -.-' Aber endlich fertig 
Wer das endergebnis sehen will -> YouTube - Minecraft "Aufzug"
Grüße


----------



## Star_KillA (6. März 2011)

Wer sehen will wie man "richtige" Aufzüge baut soll mir hier mal sagen wo ich ihm das zeigen soll.
@ red4t
Der ist zwar hübsch und man kommt schnell hoch aber wie soll man da wider schnell runterkommen ?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wer sehen will wie man "richtige" Aufzüge baut soll mir hier mal sagen wo ich ihm das zeigen soll.


mach doch einfach das gefühlte zwölftausendste tutorialvideo zum thema wasserfahrstuhl auf youtube.

@Memphys
2 blöcke wasser reichen aus, zumindest von nem halben berg bis zur levelgrenze nach unten.


----------



## Re4dt (6. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> aber wie soll man da wider schnell runterkommen ?


Also ich bevorzuge gerade die Respwan-Technik (ich nenn sie auch die SupermanSprungtechnik  ) einfach auf Fresse fliegen Respwanen und Items aufsammeln  Den Aufzug werde ich noch natürlich ausbauen doch ich momentan keine Lust ewig zu warten bis das Glas hergestellt ist. Zudem brauche ich noch sehr viel Cleanstone


----------



## Lyr1x (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Kann euch nur die Youtube-Videos von Gronkh empfehlen, habe mir schon einige Bautechniken bei ihm abgeschaut 

p.s. Wenn ich nur seine Server IP hätte, grrr


----------



## lave (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

@Lyr1x

mir gefällt vor allem das Creeper-Design beideinen Entwürfen für den Logitech-Maus Wettbewerb


----------



## Lyr1x (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

HaHa, Danke 
_Bald starten die Votings kannst ja nen Vote da lassen_ 

p.s. Für Minecraft-Gamer is meine Maus einfach ein Must-Have


----------



## Re4dt (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Falls es deine schafft das du gewinnst würde ich diese aufjedenfall kaufen


----------



## Pikus (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Falls es deine schafft das du gewinnst würde ich diese aufjedenfall kaufen


 
Ich auch


----------



## Lyr1x (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Wenn ihr Votet habt ihr eine Chance einer dieser Limited Edition Gewinner-Maus zu gewinnen


----------



## lave (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

also vote vote vote


----------



## Re4dt (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Lyr1x schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Votet habt ihr eine Chance einer dieser Limited Edition Gewinner-Maus zu gewinnen


 
Sry für die dumme frage aber wo kann ich Voten ??


----------



## Star_KillA (7. März 2011)

Link bitte hier Posten


----------



## Re4dt (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

 Ich raste gleich aus  Ich wollte gerade eben das Feuerzeug mal austesten und nun brennt der scheiß verdammte komplette wald  ZUM KOTZEN................ WIESO muss sich auch dieses scheiß Feuer so intensiv ausbreiten -.-


----------



## Star_KillA (7. März 2011)

Hehe das ist so geil , aproppo das headset haut rein


----------



## Lyr1x (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Sry für die dumme frage aber wo kann ich Voten ??


 
Voten kann man bis jetzt noch nicht, aber sobald die Votings starten werde ich euch hier bescheid geben


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. März 2011)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob die Möglichkeit besteht, Minecraft ohne Paypal oder Kreditkarte zu bezahlen?


----------



## Re4dt (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Nein das geht leider nicht zumindest nach meinem neusten Informationstand  
Aber es gibt foren bzw Leute die ihre Accs verkaufen.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. März 2011)

Verstehe die Frage nicht.


----------



## lave (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ob auch andere Zahlungsmittel akzeptiert sind


----------



## Amigo (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Mann kann sich den Code auch schenken lassen... natürlich muss der Gönner dann auch Paypal etc. haben. 

Gibt es mittlerweile einen PCGH Server oder ist was in Planung von jemand hier?


----------



## Star_KillA (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Jemall hat einen , kannst ihn ja mal Fragen  

Womit willst du denn sonst Zahlen in Bar ?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Jemall hat einen , kannst ihn ja mal Fragen
> 
> Womit willst du denn sonst Zahlen in Bar ?


Wie wäre es mit ner Überweisung


----------



## Star_KillA (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Bin erst 15 kenne mich da nicht aus , ist das nicht das selbe wie EC Karte ?


----------



## Lyr1x (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

nein 

Eine Überweisung machst du wenn du dein Geld von deinem Konto auf ein anderes Konto überweisen willst, also von Konto --> zu Konto, meistens geschieht das mit einem Überweisungszettel indem du KOntonummer, Bankleitzahl, Name etc des Empfängers und von Dir reinschreibst........


----------



## Star_KillA (8. März 2011)

THx.
Paypal bzw. Karte ist doch auch gut


----------



## Sebastian1980 (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

paypal hat eine ganze reihe von nachteilen, wenn man sich nicht auf die kritik anderer verlassen möchte, reicht es sich einmal gründlich mit den geschäftsbestimmungen von paypal auf deren eigener internetpräsenz auseinanderzusetzen um einen durchaus schlechten eindruck zu bekommen.
allerdings ist paypal für leute die sich nur hin und wieder mal eine kleinigkeit wie z.b. derzeit minecraft zulegen wollen völlig in ordnung gerade weil manchmal auch leider die einzige möglichkeit ist zu zahlen ist.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. März 2011)

Die Seite und das bezahlen ohne eBay oder Minecraft ( grundsätzlich das Bezahlen eines betrages auf einer Seite um ein Produkt zu kaufen )
Ist aber Wirklich schlecht .
Eine paypal Überweisung hat bei mir mal 2 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

naja, mit dem bezahlen von kleinkram über paypal hatte ich noch nie probleme. ich habe nie geld auf dem paypalkonto sondern zahle wenn, dann immer per lastschrift. nie mehr als 20€, das funktioniert an sich ganz gut.
und sollte paypal irgendwann unberechtigt etwas abbuchen, kann ich das die bank problemlos zurückbuchen lassen und fertig.
nur geld würde ich auf dem paypalkonto selber keines lagern wollen. ich habe mein erstes paypalkonto seinerzeit für ebay genutzt, einmalig benutzt und etwas für 250€ versteigert, was zur völligen zufriedenheit des käufers ankam und daraufhin auch so bewertet wurde und wollte das geld dann auf mein bankkonto überweisen. daraufhin teilte paypal mir mit das das konto erstmal stillgelegt sei wegen angeblicher "unregelmäßigkeiten". wohlgemerkt war dies die erste und einzige transaktion die ich jemals darüber abgewickelt hatte. 

ich hab über ein halbes jahr nach langem hin und her das geld wiederbekommen, das heißt 224€ von ursprünglich 250, wegen irgendwelcher fantasiegebühren oder weiß der fuchs was die da im kopf hatten.

soll aber kein paypalbashing hier werden, selbst die haben eine existenzberechtigung.
sorry für offtopic.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. März 2011)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, mit dem bezahlen von kleinkram über paypal hatte ich noch nie probleme. ich habe nie geld auf dem paypalkonto sondern zahle wenn, dann immer per lastschrift. nie mehr als 20€, das funktioniert an sich ganz gut.
> und sollte paypal irgendwann unberechtigt etwas abbuchen, kann ich das die bank problemlos zurückbuchen lassen und fertig.
> nur geld würde ich auf dem paypalkonto selber keines lagern wollen. ich habe mein erstes paypalkonto seinerzeit für ebay genutzt, einmalig benutzt und etwas für 250€ versteigert, was zur völligen zufriedenheit des käufers ankam und daraufhin auch so bewertet wurde und wollte das geld dann auf mein bankkonto überweisen. daraufhin teilte paypal mir mit das das konto erstmal stillgelegt sei wegen angeblicher "unregelmäßigkeiten". wohlgemerkt war dies die erste und einzige transaktion die ich jemals darüber abgewickelt hatte.
> 
> ...



Die Probleme haben viele 
Back to Minecraft 

Habt ihr das mit der iPhone/iPad App. Gehört ?


----------



## Lyr1x (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Back to Minecraft
> 
> Habt ihr das mit der iPhone/iPad App. Gehört ?



nein wird so etwas rausgebracht?


----------



## Pikus (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Joa, das ist aber schon länger unterwegs, dass es so was geben soll. Eig juckts mich nicht da ich selber kein iPhone/iPod besitze, aber ich habe genügtend freunde, bei denen ich dann suchten kann


----------



## Lyr1x (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich hab eins und das wäre ja genial


----------



## KOF328 (9. März 2011)

ich glaube aber nicht dass das so pralle wird... steuerung ohne maus und tasta könnte ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen. Ich frage mich aber wie man das lagfrei hinbekommen will, falls es gut wird wäre minecraft in der schule mal sowasvon awsome


----------



## Star_KillA (9. März 2011)

Minecraft laggt nur so doll weil es soooooooooooooooooooooooo schlecht programmiert ist.
Das Spiel weigert sich strikt mehr Kerne + RAM zu nehmen.

Mein Freund kann mit einem X4Athlon einen Minecraft Server + Minecraft selbst und die Crysis Demo laufen lassen.
Die Demo nimmt 2 Kerne und die beiden Minecraft Sachen nur 1 Kern , weil sie nicht erkennen das sie mehr kerne nehmen können.


----------



## Pikus (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Man sollte immer bedenkten, dass Minecraft noch in der Beta-Phase ist 

Außerdem besteht eine kleine chance, dass Minecraft durch die oben erwähnt iOS-Version noch in eine C-Version (ob das jetzt C++, C# oder sonstwas war, weiß ich net) umgeschrieben wird und dadurch auch um einiges effizienter mit mehrkernprozessoren und mehr RAM umgehen kann


----------



## Star_KillA (9. März 2011)

Klar sollte man das ich habe ja nur auf seine Aussage reagiert.


----------



## Pikus (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Achso


----------



## Star_KillA (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Habt ihr jetzt schonmal CTF gespielt ?


----------



## oetzi (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob die Möglichkeit besteht, Minecraft ohne Paypal oder Kreditkarte zu bezahlen?



Hier ein TuT für Bankeinzug oder auch Pay Safe Card:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoqAbz2oZSU


----------



## Lyr1x (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Andere Frage, habt ihr eig. einen Lieblingsskin? wenn ja welchen, *will sehn* 

Habe nämlich auch schon einige gehabt und war nie wirklich überzeugt.
u.a. einen Creeper mit einer Maske auf, einen Typen der ne Tüte aufm Kopf hat, oder ein Frosch im Anzug


----------



## Star_KillA (11. März 2011)

Ich habe einen tron Skin


----------



## Lyr1x (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

achja, auch Spiderman, der Weihnachtsmann oder Bob der Baumeister hab ich schon ausprobiert


----------



## Star_KillA (11. März 2011)

Ich Spiele die ganze Zeit mit dem selben skin ich finde den gut


----------



## Lyr1x (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

naja man kann sich ja z.B. der Saison anpassen  - also jetz vllt nen Osterhasen oder so haha  das muss ich mal nachschaun obs so einen skin gibt


----------



## KOF328 (11. März 2011)

Ich zocke mit Pedobear skin.


----------



## Re4dt (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

ich hab nen Luigi Skin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. März 2011)

Der Klempner


----------



## Da_Obst (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

@amigo
Den Code zu schenken ist ne schlechte Idee 
Übers Inet mein ich natürlich...
Den Fehler mach ich nie wieder...

Meine Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Mojang-Support ?
Ich hab denen schon vor paar Monaten eine Mail geschrieben, vor kurzem wieder mal eine, bekomme aber keine Antwort...

btt.:
Skin gibts wenn der Skinviewer von MC.net wieder geht


----------



## lave (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

ich hab ne Boomer skin (Left for DEad Boomer)


----------



## Star_KillA (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich habe immoment so keine Zeit zum spielen


----------



## ChaoZ (17. März 2011)

Ich hab einen Isaac Clarke Skin :b (Dead Space)


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. März 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab einen Isaac Clarke Skin :b (Dead Space)



Wo hast du den denn her, ich will auch.


----------



## Star_KillA (17. März 2011)

Mein Freund hat sich seinen selber gemacht ist ja eigentlich auch ganz einfach


----------



## Pikus (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Hey leute^^
Ich wollt hier mal ein bisschen *hust*werbung*hust* machen, bzw euch um eure meinung zu diesem Mod fragen:
[WIP] DwarfCraft


----------



## Arthuriel (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Irgendwie erinnert mich der Mod an Dwarf Fortress.

Mal schauen, wann alle Elemente dieses Spiels in einem Mod vorkommen, denn das wird bei dem Umfang vermutlich eine Weile dauern.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus 
ist das deiner oder warum machst du dafür werbung ? 
Vielleicht sieht man auch irgendwo ein Screenshot mit den zwergen


----------



## Pikus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Nein, das ist nicht meiner, aber ich bin tester 
Falls ihr mich um Screens bitten wollt: ich darf euch keine rausgeben, bevor das Prjekt komplett ist 

@Arthuriel: Du schon wieder 
ICh denk nicht, dass es noch allzulange dauern wird, da es am 11.03. angefangen hat, und jetzt schon zu 40% fertig ist. zweistein meint, dass es evtl ende April fertig sein wird 

/edit: hier ein Video  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w65msxFmlc


----------



## Arthuriel (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

@Davin: Es gibt halt ein paar Parallelen (Zwerge, Edelsteine, usw.), auch wenn der Entwickler des Minecraft Mods vermutlich nicht Dwarf Fortress gespielt hat.


----------



## Pikus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Naja, Zwerge und edelsteine gibts aber überall 
Hab noch ein Video eingefügt^^


----------



## Re4dt (24. März 2011)

Schade auf dem IPhone funzen die Videos nicht  
Naja werde mir es dann wohl morgen anschauen  
Ahja Leute ladet euch sofern ihr 1.3/1.3.01 habt nicht den Minen Helm der ist Total verbuggt


----------



## Gast1111 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich hab 1.301


----------



## Pikus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Is ja auch das aktuellste ;D


----------



## Re4dt (24. März 2011)

Bei der neusten Version ist der ebenfalls verbuggt  
Solangsam hab ich es echt satt nach bestimmten Rohstoffen zu suchen.-.-' Seit neuestem verwende ich Inventory Hack nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Gast1111 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ja nur weil Re4dt gesagt hat 1.3 
PS Die Minecartbahn aus dem Video ist ja mal


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Habt ihr schon mal Bilder nachgebaut? 

Ich hab mir den 8Bit Mario gebastelt  ca. 50x50 Blöcke


----------



## Re4dt (24. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr schon mal Bilder nachgebaut?
> 
> Ich hab mir den 8Bit Mario gebastelt  ca. 50x50 Blöcke



Ich hab mal versucht super Meat Boy Nachzubauen aber nach 1 Stunde hab ich aufgegeben xD 

Hast du vll nen Screenshot würds gern sehen wie es aussieht


----------



## Gast1111 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich hab nur nen Unterwasserhaus und nen Bahnhof, ansonsten nichts spektakuläres nur 4-5 Häuser


----------



## Star_KillA (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Das ist super schwer 
Ich hol mir dann auch aufjedenfall den Mod , wenn ich den Modloader zum laufen bekomme 
Spielt ihr eigentlich mehr SP oder MP ?


----------



## Pikus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

@Wa1lock: Die minecartbahn ist generiert, das ist eine Zwergen-höhle 
Man muss es erstmal hinbekommen, dass zufällig eine funktionierende Minecartbahn erstellt wird, die optik/anordnung ist das total schnuppe 

@ Star_Killa: Ich spiel eig mehr Multi, da es einfach mehr fun macht und ich inzwischen mehr recht hab als die andern user (man mus nur den admin kennen )


----------



## Re4dt (24. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Spielt ihr eigentlich mehr SP oder MP ?



Ich Spiele seit 2 Monaten nur SP  
Und seit einem Monat bin ich dabei eine Unterwasser-Minecart Strecke zu bauen mit Lavaspots und so ein Kram. Aber es dauert ewig bis ich diese scheiß Insel mit dem Land verbunden hab. 

(BTW endlich Post Nummer 400 fehlen ja nur noch "600" für die 1000er Marke xD)


----------



## Gast1111 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ah ok  Ich hab keinen Zwerg im Video gesehen, bauen die auch was ab?


----------



## Pikus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ja, die bauen auch was ab^^
Und man wird mit ihnen handeln können und sie schmieden für einen Schmuck und besondere waffen/rüstungen


----------



## Re4dt (24. März 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:
			
		

> Und man wird mit ihnen handeln können und sie schmieden für einen Schmuck und besondere waffen/rüstungen



Das ist ja mal G-E-I-L


----------



## Gast1111 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ah gut weil des kotz beim Menschenmod an des die einen nur umbringen


----------



## Pikus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal G-E-I-L


 
Eben deswegen find ich den Mod ja auch so hammer


----------



## Star_KillA (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ja, die bauen auch was ab^^
> Und man wird mit ihnen handeln können und sie schmieden für einen Schmuck und besondere waffen/rüstungen


 Ganz ehrlich , ich will sie umbringen und einfach ihre Sachen nehmen


----------



## Gast1111 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Geht mir genauso


----------



## Pikus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Knaste bestimmt auch machen 
In der testversion sind die zwerge noch nicht vorhanden, jedoch die ganezn items etc. Im thread sieht man, was schon fertiggestellt ist und was nicht^^


----------



## Star_KillA (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso


  Aber ich denke das wird iwi implementiert


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich hab mal versucht super Meat Boy Nachzubauen aber nach 1 Stunde hab ich aufgegeben xD
> 
> Hast du vll nen Screenshot würds gern sehen wie es aussieht


 
Aber sicher doch 


Wenn ihr euch fragt, wo das alles herkommt: Ist Multiplayer


----------



## Star_KillA (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Nice 
Siehe Anhang , fällt euch was auf ?


----------



## Gast1111 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Nichts?
Ich hab nen 3 Stöckiges Lagerhaus also


----------



## Star_KillA (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Rechts oben ...
Oder ist das schon so bekannt ?


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Sieh dir doch meine Screenshots an


----------



## Star_KillA (24. März 2011)

Lol , ich habe mir deinen angegckt dann den post geschrieben und dann ist mir aufgefallen das Du Auch ne Map hast ?!


----------



## Lyr1x (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Die Map ist bekannt 

Hab auch schon ne Menge Mods etc. ausprobiert, aber mich würde interessieren was ihr noch so für welche nutzt? HD Mod? oder vllt einen Mod den man Monat für Monat wechselt je nach Jahreszeit (hatte sowas auch schon)


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Auf meinem Server laufen Cuboid und Craftbook. Cuboid kann auch sehr lustig sein wenn nach 5 min ein riesiges Gebäude hochgezogen ist


----------



## Star_KillA (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Wie alt ist dein Server denn ? Cuboid gibts gar nicht mehr ...


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Genau deswegen bnutze ich noch den alten Hey0 mit Beta 1.2


----------



## Star_KillA (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Das ja doof , keine Betten keine Wolle.


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Doch, es gibt Wolle (siehe mein Mario mit gefärbter Wolle) oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## Star_KillA (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

eigentlich ja hast du die Wolle gecheatet ?


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Bis auf Braun gabs doch alles...


----------



## Star_KillA (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Dann hast du immernoch keine Betten


----------



## Pikus (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Und nur clearstone-Halfstairs 
In 1.3_03 gibts noch cobble- , holz- und sandstone-halfstairs^^


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Aber ich will mich nicht von meinen Mods trennen


----------



## Pikus (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Ich denk mal dass inzwischen ein update draussen ist... wenn nicht, kannst du dir ja 2 minecraft-ordner erstellen, einer mit 1.2 und einer mit 1.3^^


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Mir geht es um den Server 

Singleplayer spiele ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Pikus (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Achso, dann kann es dir ja eig egal sein... ich war auch auf dem minecraft.de-server, aber da die immernoch nicht geupdated haben hab ich dann einen neuen gefunden... auf dem bin ich dann Mod geworden () aber leider kommte der Owner den server nicht mehr bezahlen, also hab ich wieder einen andern gesucht, der aber auch echt super ist^^


----------



## Star_KillA (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Wo würdet ihr eure Server mieten ? 
ICh war auch schon auf vielen Server die dann pleite gegangen sind .....


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Zu Hause und dann DynDNS 

Man hat ja ein Netbook rumliegen


----------



## Star_KillA (26. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Hause und dann DynDNS
> 
> Man hat ja ein Netbook rumliegen



Dann hast du ein 100000€ netbook oder noch nie auf einem selbstgemachten  Server gespielt.


----------



## Re4dt (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Hey leute ich hab seit heute einen TeamSpeak server geschenk bekommen seit mal habt ihr lust auf nen "Minecraft PCGH Laber Server" falls ja gibt mir bescheid  und wir sehen uns dort


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Dann hast du ein 100000€ netbook oder noch nie auf einem selbstgemachten  Server gespielt.


ich hab hier auch ne ganze weile nen server auf nem alten rechner laufen gehabt. dorüber wurde zusammen mit 2-3 freunden gezockt. völlig problemlos. der dürfte von der leistung her mit diversen netbooks gleichauf liegen.


----------



## Pikus (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

Nja, dafür waren auch nur 2-3 spieler. Wenn man 10+ haben möchte braucht man schon etwas mehr leistung^^


----------



## Star_KillA (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Minecraft*

2-3 Leute geht aber ab den Unterschied zwischen 2 und 3 Spielern merkt man den Unterschied schon ( beim Porten )


----------



## Star_KillA (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Danke ! An den Mod der den Thread angepinnt hat !


----------



## Re4dt (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Aber irgendwie ist hier trz relativ wenig los  Stimmt es eigentlich das seit dem neuen 1.3_01 Update die Lebenserwartung von Gold Werkzeugen verbessert wurde?  Ich will mein ganzes schönes Gold nicht verbraten um es zu testen


----------



## Star_KillA (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja das stimmt , aber es wurde von jedem Material erhöht , deswegen dann auch Gold  
Wusstet ihr das mit 1.4 Wölfe zum zähmen kommen ?


----------



## Re4dt (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr das mit 1.4 Wölfe zum zähmen kommen ?


 
Jap hab ich gehört  Bin echt mal gespannt ob das so einfach geht wie in es in manch Youtube Videos gezeigt wird.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sie laufen dir auch hinterher und Despawnen nicht ^^


----------



## Da_Obst (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich bin ein bisl enttäuscht vom Mojang-Support, aber naja, ist halt noch Beta ^^

Hab grad das auf Youtube gefunden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewFrgDPCgGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bau mir das jetz mal nach ^^


0857


----------



## Star_KillA (28. März 2011)

Das ist alt , dir ist klar das redstone seit dem update + redstone Verstärker nicht mehr funktioniert ?


----------



## Da_Obst (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hm? 
Dafür gibts jetz diesen Redstone-Repeater Block oder täusch ich mich ?

Blöcke

Ich war immer der Meinung das die Leute Dispenser nicht kennen würden, da wirklich niemand auch nur ein Sterbenswörtchen darüber verloren hatte ^^
Daweil ist der Dispenser einer der geilsten Blöcke im ganzen Spiel...


Greets,
0857


----------



## Star_KillA (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ja gibts es , aber der funktioniert nicht mehr , genau wie selbstgebaute Repeater ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

falls wer noch ein Server zum "aufspringen" such 88.84.141.74:4444


----------



## Da_Obst (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Vorposter

Ist in deinem Server auch wer on?
War vorhin drinnen und fühlte mich ziemlich einsam...^^


0857


----------



## Star_KillA (29. März 2011)

Ich war auch da die sind einfach nur zu doof zum antworten ich habe 3-4 Leute gesehen.


----------



## sanQn (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@berliner_bengel
ist es der PCGHX server oder wie?

Ich bin oft auf diesem Server aufzutreffen: 83.169.2.251
Da gibts 2 große Städte und eine riesige Kathedrale. Ist ein Bauserver. Spieler gibts eig immer genug vorhanden.


----------



## Clawhammer (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hiho 

nein des ist ein stink normaler server wo derzeit max. 20 Leute drauf können...leider mussten wir die white_list aktivieren weil leute drauf gekommen sind die meinten alles kaputt machen zu müssen...

also falls wer interesse hat eine PN an mich...


Achja die meisten kommen immer erst auf den frühen nachmittag online derzeit sind wir 5-6 Leute

mfg


----------



## Conqi (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der "tolle" neue Patch 1.4 hat erstmal direkt 80% aller Plugins zerschossen (nutze einen Bukkit-Server mit ner Menge Mods) und jetzt gehen nicht mal mehr die Tore und alles. Super!


----------



## Star_KillA (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Endlich der Patch ! 
Habt ihr schon Wölfe oder sowas gesehen ? 
Hier der Bugfix :



 Nach der Verwendung des Ofen geht dieser sofort aus, und brennt nicht weiter, wie in den Voherigen Versionen
 Items können nicht mehr im Craftingfeld des Inventars gelagert werden
 Neues Minecraft Logo (Keine 3D Blöcke mehr)
 Neuer NPC: Wolf und sollen in Rudeln von 4-4 Tieren auftauchen
 Wölfe mit Fleisch oder Knochen zähmbar
 Die Standart-Taste für das Inventar liegt jetzt auf 'E'
 Errungenschaften die komplexe Tätigkeiten des Spielers erfordern
 Eine Statistik die einfache Tätigkeiten des Spielers auflisten (Beispielsweise das fällen eines Baumes)
 Betten setzen nun den Spawnpunkt des Spielers fest wenn er in diesem geschlafen hat
 Beim klettern auf Leitern kann man nicht mehr seitwärts gehen
 Spinnen zerstören keine Pflanzen mehr
 Kekse sind nun herstellbar
 Viele Strukturen für die Statistik-Listen und Erfolge
 Bewegungen in fließendem Wasser sind etwas langsamer
 Braune Wolle wurde wieder eingefügt
 Kakaobohnen sind nun in Dungeon Truhen zu finden. (unbestätigt)
 Schafe können auch braune und rosa Wolle tragen/droppen
 Blumen und Pilze sind häufiger da.
 Weizen wächst schneller.
 Ein neuer Block "Verschlossene Kiste" wurde hinzugefügt.(April scherz von Notch)
 Im Smp Welten können nun Neue Welten in den Servereinstellungen Mit Seeds gestartet werden.
 Bug fixes: 


 Zombies und Spinnen Können dich jetzt auf der selben Länge  treffen wie du sie (Nahkampf) und nicht wie früher aus 1 Block  Entfernung.
 Neue Bugs: 


 Betten sind nicht immer Spawnpunkte
 Holzstufen und Redstonefackeln zu setzen kann das Spiel zum  Absturz bringen (Wurde bereits unter dem selben Versionsnamen gefixt.)
 Gezähmte Wölfe wimmern im SMP unabhängig von ihrer Gersundheit.
 Wölfe Können nicht durch die Tür aber man kann ein 1X1 Großes Loch als Hundetür daneben bauen wo sie durchpassen.
 Wasserleitern funktionieren nicht mehr wie früher.


----------



## Da_Obst (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Uh, Kekse 

Aber ich find keine Wölfe :/


----------



## ChaoZ (4. April 2011)

Hab gehört das Wölfe oft in baumigen und wässrigen Gebieten anzutreffen sind. Kann's aber nicht garantieren.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hast aber recht , immer in den Bäumen und ein Lichtlevel von 7 muss vorhanden sein


----------



## Da_Obst (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ok, danke 

Ich such dann mal weiter ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich finde auch immer nur dann welche wenn ich keine Knochen dabei habe .... 
Sind aber sicherlich schon lustig. Weiß jemand ob es eine maximale Anzahl von Wölfen gibt die man mitnehmen kann ?


----------



## Lyr1x (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey Minecraft-Zocker 

Ich hab euch doch vor kurzem vom Logitech-Maus Wettbewerb erzählt, ich hatte ja ein Creeper-Maus-Design erstellt, das es aber anscheinend nicht ins Voting geschafft hat... Ihr sagtet ja ich sollte euch Informieren wenn man Abstimmen kann 

Also wens intressiert, schau in meine Signatur 
Über ne Stimme für mein Design würde ich mich natürlich freuen.

tssssssss....BOOOOM , Gruß


----------



## Wincenty (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Moin moin Minecrafter!

Ich hab mal n Tutorial erstellt zum Thema Und-Gatter.

1. Und-Gatter
2.1. 2 Und-Gatter Parallel geschaltet
2.2. 2 Und-Gatter Parallel und einem Und-Gatter in Reihe geschaltet
3. ein Und-Gatter mit x Schaltern parallel und ein Und-Gatter in Reihe geschaltet (sobald zum Und-Gatter ein Hebel zu viel benutzt wird soll sich die Tür wieder verschließen)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtoHUURNxes

Ich hoff euch gefällts und es gut genug erklärt ist


----------



## Re4dt (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Lyr1x schrieb:


> Also wens intressiert, schau in meine Signatur
> Über ne Stimme für mein Design würde ich mich natürlich freuen.


Echt Schade das dein Creeper Design nicht ins Voting geschaft hat  Aber dein anderes sieht auch Klasse aus hab natürlich dafür gevotet   



Wincenty schrieb:


> Ich hoff euch gefällts und es gut genug erklärt ist


Ja wirklich Klasse Tutorial und deine Stimme ist ja mal cool


----------



## Lyr1x (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Danke 

@Tutorial, kann da nur zustimmen, gut erklärt


----------



## Star_KillA (8. April 2011)

Wincenty schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin Minecrafter!
> 
> Ich hab mal n Tutorial erstellt zum Thema Und-Gatter.
> 
> ...



Und ?


----------



## Pastefka (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

jop schließ mich der meinung von Re4dt & co and echt gutes toturial 
ma sehn wenn die das dann auch mit der hölle im mp schaffen


----------



## KOF328 (8. April 2011)

Gibt da 'n bukkit plugin, damit funzen die Netherportale auch im MP.  Jedoch kämpft man damit, dass es viiel zu viele von diesen geistermobs gibt und die alles kurz und klein ballern...


----------



## Star_KillA (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



KOF328 schrieb:


> Gibt da 'n bukkit plugin, damit funzen die Netherportale auch im MP.  Jedoch kämpft man damit, dass es viiel zu viele von diesen geistermobs gibt und die alles kurz und klein ballern...


 Gibt es schon  so halb.


Pastefka schrieb:


> jop schließ mich der meinung von Re4dt & co and echt gutes toturial
> ma sehn wenn die das dann auch mit der hölle im mp schaffen


 
Ja du hast Recht auf meinem Server ( wo ich immoment bin ).
Die Sache mit den Ghost´s ist echt beschissen.
Wir spawnen zu 2. aus unserem Portal und bääääääämmmm alles tot , kurz und klein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hättet ihr Bock auf so eine Art Oster-Server ?
Den würde ich dann am Beginn der Ferien aufmachen


----------



## ChaoZ (12. April 2011)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall dabei sein


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. April 2011)

Wäre auch dabei


----------



## Lyr1x (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Und was ist an diesem Oster-Server anders?  gibt es Hasen die Eier legen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ne, aber wir sehen uns alle


----------



## Star_KillA (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich verstehe denn Sinn eines solchen Servers auch nicht ?! 
Wir sehen uns alle , ich bin über Ostern in NY wir können auch so auf einen Server und dann sehen wir unsere Skins alle mal und das wars ^^
Ich spiele auf Crafthouse.de keine Laggs und 60 Slots


----------



## KOF328 (12. April 2011)

also fänds super, bin eine woche der ferien in Polen und hätte dann dementsprechend einen Zeitvertreib an dem Uralt-Lappy, der schon auseinander bricht (!)


----------



## Star_KillA (13. April 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:
			
		

> also fänds super, bin eine woche der ferien in Polen und hätte dann dementsprechend einen Zeitvertreib an dem Uralt-Lappy, der schon auseinander bricht (!)



Damit kannst du aber kein Minecraft spielen


----------



## Lyr1x (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

 Kannst ja Reallife Minecraft spielen, und etwas Eisen vom laptop abbauen


----------



## KOF328 (13. April 2011)

Nah, wenn Sims 2 läuft muss doch Minecraft luppen  Werde mal bei gelegenheit das Objekt der begierde Fotografieren


----------



## Pikus (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

SOlange die CPU und der RAM nicht von der erstellung/ dem bearbeten der chunks überfordert wird


----------



## Star_KillA (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Lyr1x schrieb:


> Kannst ja Reallife Minecraft spielen, und etwas Eisen vom laptop abbauen


 
Genial 
Trotzdem hat Minecraft eine viel höhere Anforderung als Sims


----------



## Star_KillA (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Leider wurde 1.5 wieder verschoben ...
Ich denke mal das die Sache mit dem Wetter eine geile Idee ist


----------



## Re4dt (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich will nur hoffen das es nicht ständig jede 3-5 Minuten anfängt zu regnen sondern vll jede 3 Tage mal.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hat evtl. jemand Erfahrung mit der Installation von 256x256 Packs?
Ich hab zwar den entsprechenden Patcher, aber kann da nicht Minecraft starten.
Starte ich es normal, stürzt java ab, sobald ich zur Auswahl: mods & texturpacks gehe.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Manchmal funktioniert es manchmal nicht , da hilft nur neue MC.jar saugen


----------



## Star_KillA (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1.5 ist draußen : 

    Wetter hinzugefügt: Regen- und Schneefall sowie Gewitter [3]
    Monster spawnen während Unwettern/Gewittern auch tagsüber.
    Statistiken und Erfolge wurden hinzugefügt
    Minecart-Booster-Schiene [4], Minecart Druckplattenschiene
    Weniger Setzlinge beim Abbauen eines Baumes.
    Fichten und Birken-Setzlinge.
    Leitern dürfen keine Zwischenräume mehr haben.
    Beim Craften vom Leitern erhält man zwei Stück.
    Wasser-Stromstärke ist wieder normal.
    Wenn ein Blitz ein Schwein trifft wird es zu einem Zombie Pigman. [5]
    das Gras an den Seiten der Grasblöcke wird dem Gras auf der Oberseite angepasst.
    Wenn ein Spieler oder Mob durch Schnee läuft fliegen kleine Schneeteile um die Füße.
    Schweine, die verbrennen, hinterlassen Grillfleisch
    Neue Einstellungen in den Optionen:
        Größe der GUI einstellbar (Small, Normal, Large, Auto)
        Advenced OpenGL (Für higher-end Graphikkarten)


----------



## d00mfreak (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Moin, hab mir Minecraft heute auch gekauft

Gibts da Server, wo man einfach so mitspielen kann, und wie mache ich Stauseen?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

verweise auf server findest du hier im thread, unter minecraft.net und über google. was stauseen angeht, du kannst den anschein erwecken, das es sich um einen selber befüllten see um einen stausee handelt, aber wasser zu stauen wie bei nem damm und dergleichen funktioniert nicht.

nette server sind z.b.: 

Raid-Craft
[Minecraft Survival&Freebuild Bukkit] Gullicraft 24/7


----------



## CrashStyle (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gibt nun eine Frei Spielbar Version des spiels!

Minecraft - Demo veröffentlicht - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## Star_KillA (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Moin, hab mir Minecraft heute auch gekauft
> 
> Gibts da Server, wo man einfach so mitspielen kann, und wie mache ich Stauseen?


 
Stauseen gibt es nicht. Du kannst höchstens , wenn du Cheatest Eis benutzen oder mit viel Geduld alles mit Wasser füllen.
Aber das Wasser staut sich nicht.


----------



## refraiser (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich wollte mir schon länger Minecraft kaufen, aber ich besitze kein PayPal. Ich habe gehört es gibt eine Prepaid-Online-Kreditkarten namens Yuna. Dabei fallen aber Gebühren an, sind diese Gebühren ähnlich wie bei der PaySafecard geregelt, so das ich nur zahle wenn ich noch Guthaben besitze oder sind diese unabhängig davon.

Als Steam Fan wäre es mir natürlich am liebsten, das Spiel gleich dort zu kaufen. Ich habe schon mehrfach gehört das es dort bald angeboten wird, aber konkretes gibt es anscheinend nicht, oder könnt ihr mit etwas anderes sagen?


----------



## Gast1111 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Es gibt auch ne 90 Min. Demo von PCG oder Gamestar oderso


----------



## CrashStyle (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Es gibt auch ne 90 Min. Demo von PCG oder Gamestar oderso


 
Jap siehe hier! 

Minecraft - Demo veröffentlicht - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## Star_KillA (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir schon länger Minecraft kaufen, aber ich besitze kein PayPal. Ich habe gehört es gibt eine Prepaid-Online-Kreditkarten namens Yuna. Dabei fallen aber Gebühren an, sind diese Gebühren ähnlich wie bei der PaySafecard geregelt, so das ich nur zahle wenn ich noch Guthaben besitze oder sind diese unabhängig davon.
> 
> Als Steam Fan wäre es mir natürlich am liebsten, das Spiel gleich dort zu kaufen. Ich habe schon mehrfach gehört das es dort bald angeboten wird, aber konkretes gibt es anscheinend nicht, oder könnt ihr mit etwas anderes sagen?


 
EC Karte ?! Bzw. Überweisung ?


----------



## refraiser (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> EC Karte ?! Bzw. Überweisung ?


Bin minderjährig, wahrscheinlich könnte ich das zu Not auch anders regeln, aber die aufgezählten Varianten wären einfach kompfortabler.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. April 2011)

Überweisungen gehen noch nicht soweit ich weiß.
Einfach mal im Umfeld gucken wer nem paypal account hat und es dir "schenken" lassen


----------



## zøtac (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@refraiser 
Minecraft ist noch in der Beta, wenns fertig ist kommts in Steam und ich denk auch in den Retail Handel. Als Käufer der Beta bekommt mans kostenlos. 

Und schau mal in dem Video wird gezeigt wie du dir MC mit Paysafecard/uKash kaufst YouTube - Minecraft ohne PayPal-Account kaufen - So gehts!


----------



## Gast1111 (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Jap siehe hier!
> 
> Minecraft - Demo veröffentlicht - News bei GameStar.de


 
Dry hab deinen Kommi überlesen,
Ich hab's bei Hoh. Auf FB gelesen


----------



## refraiser (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



zøtac schrieb:


> @refraiser
> Minecraft ist noch in der Beta, wenns fertig ist kommts in Steam und ich denk auch in den Retail Handel. Als Käufer der Beta bekommt mans kostenlos.
> 
> Und schau mal in dem Video wird gezeigt wie du dir MC mit Paysafecard/uKash kaufst YouTube - Minecraft ohne PayPal-Account kaufen - So gehts!


Genau das meine ich. Meine Frage war nur, ob wenn ich diesen Account mit einer PaySafecard auflade und diese PaySafecard dann verbrauche, noch weitere Kosten entstehen oder nur Kosten entstehen wenn auch Geld auf dem Konto existiert.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hat wer nen guten Server?


----------



## H@buster (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ein ziemlich guter Server ist der hier Funky Town Reborn zu erreichen, wurde aber afaik noch nicht upgedatet, da die Software noch nicht so weit ist


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich glaub wenn die Vollversion von Minecraft rauskommt muss man noch mal bezahlen wurde mir jedenfalls gesagt ^^


----------



## Re4dt (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hat wer nen guten Server?


 Hier -> >>93.190.64.147:30000<<  Der Server gehört einem Deutschen Let's Player und der ist wirklich 1A meistens sogar überfüllt xD Man sollte aber auf die Regeln achten in diesem Server ^^


MasterFreak schrieb:


> ich glaub wenn die Vollversion von Minecraft rauskommt muss man noch mal bezahlen wurde mir jedenfalls gesagt ^^


 
Nein das stimmt nicht. Steht auch auf der HP -> When Minecraft is finished, it will sell for €20.00.
If you pre-purchase now during beta, you pay just €14.95!
Wenn man jetzt die Beta kauft zahlt man später nichts.


----------



## Star_KillA (22. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> @refraiser
> Minecraft ist noch in der Beta, wenns fertig ist kommts in Steam und ich denk auch in den Retail Handel. Als Käufer der Beta bekommt mans kostenlos.


haha der Witz war gut ... 


			
				Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Hat wer nen guten Server?


Crafthouse.de


			
				MasterFreak schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub wenn die Vollversion von Minecraft rauskommt muss man noch mal bezahlen wurde mir jedenfalls gesagt ^^



Nein , du bezahlst nur einmal.


----------



## KOF328 (22. April 2011)

Ich glaube ich hatte mal im Menü folgenden aufleuchtenden Text: Not on Steam!  Minecraft will halt mit 100km/h gegen den Mainstreambetonpfeiler fahren


----------



## Star_KillA (23. April 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich hatte mal im Menü folgenden aufleuchtenden Text: Not on Steam!  Minecraft will halt mit 100km/h gegen den Mainstreambetonpfeiler fahren



Beides mal goldrichtig ! Noch wählt den weg ohne Sponsoren und ohne steam !


----------



## sanQn (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Crafthouse.de


 
Ist der Server zur Zeit online? Auf der Homepage steht zwar er ist online aber ich kann auf den Server nicht connecten.


----------



## i3810jaz (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wenn du die Version 1.5(_01) ist das auch kein Wunder. Die Plugins sind noch nicht geupdated. Hab das gleiche Problem. In ner Woche sollten die Plugins so weit sein......


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. April 2011)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, das es seit dem Update teilweise plötzlich ruckelt? Oder kann das an der Große der Welt (24 mb) liegen?


----------



## CrashStyle (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, das es seit dem Update teilweise plötzlich ruckelt? Oder kann das an der Große der Welt (24 mb) liegen?


 
Habe seit dem Update ständig ein schwarzes Bild mit der Meldung Java funktioniert nicht mehr und ich muss Minecraft neu starten!


----------



## Gast1111 (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Crash nutz du Misa?
Wenn ja da scheint irgendein Bug zu sein wenn man einen Block baut/abbaut


----------



## CrashStyle (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Crash nutz du Misa?
> Wenn ja da scheint irgendein Bug zu sein wenn man einen Block baut/abbaut


 
Misa!?
 Zocke Minecraft nicht im Browser wen du das meinst!


----------



## Gast1111 (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ne Misa ist nen Texturpack, ansonsten kanns sein, dass deine Graka zu wenig V-RAM hat also Sichtweite verringern


----------



## CrashStyle (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ne Misa ist nen Texturpack, ansonsten kanns sein, dass deine Graka zu wenig V-RAM hat also Sichtweite verringern


 
Zock ohne Textur Pack, mein GTX285 hat 1024MB reicht das nicht für das Game!? Und die Sichtweite ist mich Far eingestellt.

Edit: Heute ist das spiel nur 1 mal mit schwatzen Bildschirm abgeschmiert!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtu.be/mY_3aN-xgeU?hd=1


----------



## Gast1111 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Du übertreibst es auch ein wenig mit Mineedit/i tnt 64 oder?
Keine Ahnung woran es dann liegen kann


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

*Public Minecraft Server*​

178.254.6.225:5555

Max. 24 Players

PVP: Deaktiviert (vorerst)

Onlinemodus: Deaktiviert (kann auch Aktiviert werden)

Serverversion: 1.5


*Und dann viel spass beim Bevölkern*​


----------



## KOF328 (26. April 2011)

GEIL! Hab hier eh nichts zu tun in Polen und der kommt genau Passend  Ingame mein name auch KOF328 wir sehen uns


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sehr gern geschehen

Mich wird man eher weniger auf meinen Gameservern sehen das vieles anderes um die Ohren...äh...zu Administrieren habe


----------



## KOF328 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

War mal ne Stunde an der Sonne und jetzt komme ichnicht mehr rein, connection refused  Hat hier sonst noch einer das Problem?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo, ich


----------



## Bene11660 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich auch


----------



## i3810jaz (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

komm auch nicht rein. Vllt kann ich mal ein Server aufsetzen leider is mein internet richtig lahm ich weis nicht wie viele drauf können und 24/7 kann ich ihm auch nicht laufen lassen...

[Edit]:  Sind Hamatchi-Server eigentlich erlaubt?
ok es wird eskalb keinen server geben der anderre is oben


----------



## KOF328 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hatte früher mal nen Server Privat am Laufen. Macht aber nach 'ner weile einfach keinen Spaß mehr und ist nicht das ware, da ist ein 24/7 schon besser.


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ups sorry hatte vorhin neustart gemacht vergessen den server zustarten

Ist gleich oben

EDIT: Ist wieder oben; jetzt noch den CS:S server wieder hochfahren


----------



## KOF328 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wir brauchen leute die gut bauen können, etwa eine Stadt oder so. Die momentane bauweise ist, sagen wir mal bescheiden


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich kann gut bauen vllt komm ich nachher mal schauen wer alles Online ist....

Achso ich suche einen OP für den Minecraft-Server

Bewerbung (Warum, Weshalb, Wieso^^) bitte per PN

("Einsendeschluss: 27.04.11 15Uhr")


----------



## hamst0r (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ah, hier find ich direkt alle wieder, die ich auch auf dem Server getroffen habe. 
Macht echt super Spaß zusammen ne kleine Siedlung zu bauen.


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ihr könnt auch bei mir auf'm TS mit einander komunizieren (178.254.6.225:1234) keine scheu ich beisse nicht

EDIT: )Ich war eben auch auf dem Server drauf, habt Ihr die ganzen sachen in sokurzer Zeit gefarmt?


----------



## Bene11660 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Cool das eben so viele auf dem Server waren 

Ja, das haben wir alles gecraftet  Soll ich ein paar Screenshots unserer Stadt hochladen ?


----------



## Clonemaster (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wie ist denn die IP vom Server?

edit: 
schon gefunden !


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo mach mal Bene


----------



## hamst0r (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für kostenlose (freie) Hintergrund Musik, die ich in einem kurzen Video meiner Singleplayer Welt reinmachen kann?


----------



## Gast1111 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@all MineEpos geht gleich Online: mineepos.minecraft.gs ist die IP, falls ihr spielen wollt kommt doch mal rein das ist ein RL Server


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



hamst0r schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für kostenlose (freie) Hintergrund Musik, die ich in einem kurzen Video meiner Singleplayer Welt reinmachen kann?


vielleicht findest du etwas passendes auf: Freier und kostenloser Musikdownload - Jamendo


----------



## Clonemaster (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

wuah server down !


----------



## i3810jaz (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

der server von berliner_bengel is down.... Schade guter server


----------



## Clonemaster (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hab andere probiert, momentan geht irgendwie keiner!?
minecraft down? 

edit: neue Version ist der Grund ;D


----------



## Bene11660 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Er ist wieder online


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo ich musste eben kurz runterfahren


----------



## hamst0r (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier ein paar Screenshots von der Multiplayer Welt 

Meine Bude:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bene's Haus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Badesalzer's Haus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bene11660 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Auch von mir ein Paar Screenshots:

Under erstes Haus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit Schlaafsaal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein anderes Haus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hamst0rs Haus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Haus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Hamst0rs Hund der mich immer killen will XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Bilder im Anhang


----------



## nulchking (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gibt es irgendwie eine Anleitung oder so?


----------



## hamst0r (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Du musst ein paar Bäume kaputt hauen und daraus Bretter machen: Holz
Dann brauchst du noch eine Werkbank: Werkbank
Da drückst du mit Rechtsklick drauf und baust das Bett: Bett 

Die Wolle kriegst du von Schafen, die du mit Linksklick anklickst.


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Server ist bis heute ca. 12Uhr Offline genohmen worden.


----------



## nulchking (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Noooooin du Haide


----------



## i3810jaz (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hi, allerseits das war ursprünglich mein Haus (Als es noch mein eigenes Haus war war es noch aus Erde) 





Bene11660 schrieb:


> Under erstes Haus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danach haben wir es als Gemeinschaftshaus umfunktioniert. Wenn es Nacht ist und ihr noch kein Bett habt könnt ihr Ruhig in den Schlafraum, ein Bett muss aber immer für mich frei bleiben wenn ich on bin. Einfach ins Haus, die Treppe runter und die nächste Tür links schon seid ihr im Schlafraum. Truhen und Miene sind aber absolut tabu. 
Bei Problemen z.B. Creaperschäden oder Ähnlichem einfach mich Informierten wenn ich wieder auf dem Server bin.

P.S: Danke noch an Kof und Bene für die Hilfe beim Ausbauen des Hauses ohne euch währe das nicht Möglich bewesen!


----------



## Star_KillA (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das ist wieder unfassbar, kaum bin ich 5 Tage weg gibt es hier 6 neue Seiten ... 
Sind euch irgendwelche Bugs aufgefallen ?


----------



## taks (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Spielt ihr alle die beta?


----------



## i3810jaz (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich denke schon.

Du nicht?

Ne Star_KillA es gibt endlich einen guten, aktuellen Server, der von berliner_bengel.


----------



## Star_KillA (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



taks schrieb:


> Spielt ihr alle die beta?


Naja wenn nicht heißt es das du das Spiel gecrackt hast 
Bugs war ja nicht Serverseitig bezogen.
Die wichtigsten Sachen findet ihr eh immer hier : Hauptseite


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jop aber wie gesagt ich bin gerade am umstruckturien des Server für eine besser Performance,

bis vorraussichtilch 12Uhr

EDIT: Wenn Ihr wünsche für Mods habt...dann könnt Ihr mir diese bis um 12Uhr mit LINKS hier bekannt geben


----------



## Star_KillA (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

[SEC] WorldGuard [5.0-alpha10] Multi-world fire + polygonal/cuboid region protection with blacklist | Bukkit Forums

[GEN/ADMN] CommandBook 1.4.2 - General commands! (new: /weather, /shock, /thor, more) [709] | Bukkit Forums

[EDIT/SEC] WorldEdit [4.4] World editing+degriefing, build from far away! [709] | Bukkit Forums

Die wichtigsten und besten !


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

sehr schön wenn ich mich um alles andere gekümmert habe werd ich das mit drauf hauen.

P.S.: Ich suche noch immer einen OP bis 15Uhr können bewerbungen dazu per PN an mich gestellt werdne.


----------



## hamst0r (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich wäre für irgendein Plugin womit man seine Kisten verschließen kann oder als einziger öffnen kann.
Bisher waren zwar nur nette Leute drauf, aber gibt immer wieder Leute die aus Spaß die Kisten leer räumen. Dann kann man auch endlich mal seine guten Sachen in die Kisten tun.


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Besorg mir das Plugin und es kommt drauf


----------



## hamst0r (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Oh, ich seh gerade, sowas ist in einem von Star_KillAs Mod drin.
Vergiss was ich gesagt habe.


----------



## Star_KillA (27. April 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre für irgendein Plugin womit man seine Kisten verschließen kann oder als einziger öffnen kann.
> Bisher waren zwar nur nette Leute drauf, aber gibt immer wieder Leute die aus Spaß die Kisten leer räumen. Dann kann man auch endlich mal seine guten Sachen in die Kisten tun.





			
				berliner_bengel schrieb:
			
		

> Besorg mir das Plugin und es kommt drauf



Das nennt man dann LWC Light W ( weiß die Abkürzung nicht) Chest .


----------



## i3810jaz (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Star_KillA ich hab das auch nicht Serverseitig bezongen ich hab gedacht du henkst wir hätten ein Minecraftbug entdeckt. Da wollte ich dir nur scgen das wir einen guten Server gefunden haben (den von berliner_bengel)  und deswegen so viele Neue Seiten geschrieben wurden.


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Update auf meiner Pinnwand...


----------



## KOF328 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

War etwas wenig zeit, um Plugins vorzuschlagen >.>
Meiner Meinung nach sind Chestlock und WorldGuard das wichtigste, sonst ist das meiste eigentlich Spielerei. Sachen wie Thor's Hammer sollte man ganz deaktivieren da damit nur getrollt wird...


----------



## Pikus (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Naja, worldedit ist für die admins auch sehr praktisch^^


----------



## KOF328 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Achja, was mir noch einfällt: Minecart mania! Auf jeden fall ein muss wenn man ein gutes Schienennetz aufbauen will.


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

All i need are Links^^

Ca. 5min hast du noch Zeit dann tue ich die Plugins installieren und den server online stellen 

Dann schaue ich mir die Bewerbungen an die ich bekommen habe


----------



## Pikus (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

All u need is google 

/edit: is natürlich echt praktisch, dass der TE des sammelthreads nicht mehr im forum ist :/


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

glaub mir ich hab grad keinen Bock mich mit google rumzuschlagen...hab noch andere dinge zutun als mich nur mit minecraft zubeschäftigen


----------



## Pikus (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Na dann 
Sollten wir nicht mal einen Admin anschreiben, damit jemand anders die rechte für den startpost bekommt? ist ja echt blödsinn, wenn der thread immer auf dem stand von vor nem monat bleibt...


----------



## KOF328 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

[MECH] Minecart Mania 1.1.0 [700-734] | Bukkit Forums 
Dazu noch chest control, dann Fungieren Chests als Dispenser -> Per Knopf Cart Spawnen und wenn sie Angefahren werden wird das Cart aufgenommen


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Na dann
> Sollten wir nicht mal einen Admin anschreiben, damit jemand anders die rechte für den startpost bekommt? ist ja echt blödsinn, wenn der thread immer auf dem stand von vor nem monat bleibt...



Ich werde das nachher tun, dann kann ich da gleich den Public-Server mit rein tuen. und zugleich Aktualisieren


----------



## Pikus (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ah, okay. Ich hätte mich auch dazu bereiterklärt, aber ich bin viel zu selten on^^


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

jo nja ich bin jeden Tagh min. 5Stunden on


----------



## Pikus (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

War bei mir auch mal so 
Nur inzwischen hab ich die lust verloren, solange und so viel zeit hier zu verbringen...


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich bin eh als Netzwerkadmin eh den ganzen Tag im Netz


----------



## Star_KillA (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich bin auch den ganzen Tag on => Schüler , keine Hobbys.
Wieviel Slots hat dein Server denn ?


----------



## Pikus (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Aso^^
Als schüler bin ich net so oft on, vor allem da meine inet verbindung zz etwas rumspackt :/


----------



## Star_KillA (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Aso^^
> Als schüler bin ich net so oft on, vor allem da meine inet verbindung zz etwas rumspackt :/


Habe mir jetzt noch ein iPad zugelegt kann jetzt mit iPhone, PC , Lappi und iPad immer on sein


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

24 Slot's vererst kann jan erhöht werden

Kann mir wer ma erklären wie ich die Plugin's installiere?

Hab im Minecraft Ordner auf dem Server den ordner "plugins" erstellt und diese in die Serverproperties eingetragen

aber die werden ne geladen


----------



## Star_KillA (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hast du schon Bukkit drauf ? Oder nur die normalen Minecraft Server Daten ?
Das sind nähmlich Plugins für Bukkit , hier ist ein Bukkit How-To.
Ist nicht ganz plausibel funtkioniert aber eigentlich ganz leicht http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq9eFO46ALg


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bukkit hab ich nicht drauf nur die normalen Dten
okay ich schaue mir das mal an

EDIT: Ich habs jetzt erste mal ohne Plugins installiert ich werde mich aber noch drum kümmern

Der Server ist wieder im alten format oben


----------



## Star_KillA (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Bukkit hab ich nicht drauf nur die normalen Dten
> okay ich schaue mir das mal an


OK , wenns nicht geht PM an mich


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So anhand der Bewerbungen die ich erhalten habe.

Habe ich mich für _hamst0r_ entschieden.

Ich werde dir nachher die macht des Wissen geben, 

sollte sich es herrausstellen das ein missbrauch der Rechte von statten geht wird dein gesamter Fortschritt vom server gelöscht und der OP wird wieder aberkannt

MFG


----------



## i3810jaz (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hi Ich hab ein Paar Bilder von Server geschoßen soll ich die Hochladen? (die Frage geht an berliner_bengel)


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo dies kannst du machen

Wegen den Thread Rechten ich hatte 3 Admin/Mod's angeschrieben aber ich bekomme keine Antwort


----------



## Pikus (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Musst einfach ein wenig warten. Soweit ih weiß können mods gar nicht die zugriffsrechte ändern, sondern nur die admins. wen genau hast du denn angeschrieben?


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

PCGH_Raff, PCGH_Spieleonkel und PCGH_Stephan


----------



## Pikus (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Probiers mal mit falk, der ist meines wissens nach für das gesamte forum zuständig und auch online


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich probiere


----------



## Pikus (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

jay


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Da hier der TE nicht mehr angemeldet ist habe ich einen Thread erstellt (Threadrechte änderung geht nicht)

---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...7-sammelthread-minecraft-neu.html#post2932318

macht doch dann bitte dort weiter.

ich danke euch


----------



## Asdener (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Star killa spielst du auf Crafthouse?

Ich spiele da seit Samstag (am Freitag hab ich mir endlich eine legale Version gekauft) und der Server ist recht geil ^^

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem HAus ^^ *stolzbin*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mal ne Frage: wie kann ich nen Server wenn ich nur die IP habe?
Mein Client will immer den ganzen link, nicht nur ne ip...


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

auf welchen Server den? den von mir? da ist der Port 5555


----------



## taks (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ne, das hab ich schon. er will sowas in die Richtung:
ttp://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp?server=3abd933d37e9f7c390bb3d830a38c653







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naboradd (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was ist das denn für ein Tool? Das ist jedenfalls nix von Minecraft selber. Die IP gibst du hier ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist das der Minecraft Client? Bin eben kein Premiumuser also kann ich den nicht nutzen -.-



Das Tool kommt von hier: World of Minecraft | Minecraft at its finest


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

Asdener schrieb:
			
		

> Star killa spielst du auf Crafthouse?
> 
> Ich spiele da seit Samstag (am Freitag hab ich mir endlich eine legale Version gekauft) und der Server ist recht geil ^^
> 
> ...



Ja tue ich, allerdings wurde die Map vor ein paar Tagen resetet und so mussten mein Kumpel und ich neu anfangen. Da er aber noch im Urlaub ist und wir unser Haus immer nebeneinander haben habe ich noch keine Hütte auf crafthouse.



			
				taks schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der Minecraft Client? Bin eben kein Premiumuser also kann ich den nicht nutzen -.-
> 
> Das Tool kommt von hier: World of Minecraft | Minecraft at its finest



Es gibt keine Premium user. Es gibt Leute die kaufen sich das und dann gibt es Leute die denken das sie mit ihrem gecrackten minecraft einfach mal so online spielen können. -.-


----------



## taks (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die Classic version ist ja gratis, da hat es ja ein link auf der Minecraftpage dazu. 

Und wenn ich ne Kreditkarte hätte, hätt ich mir das Spiel schon lange gekauft


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Du kennst doch sicher jemanden, der einen PayPal-Account hat ?


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



taks schrieb:


> Die Classic version ist ja gratis, da hat es ja ein link auf der Minecraftpage dazu.
> 
> Und wenn ich ne Kreditkarte hätte, hätt ich mir das Spiel schon lange gekauft


 
Sag mir mal bitte wo du hier auf der rechten Seite dir die Classic Version downloaden willst ?!
Wenn du die Classic Version Online spielen willst , kannst du ganz einfach auf Multiplayer drücken und bist dann beim In-Browser Minecraft.


----------



## taks (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Aber mit dem In-Browser Game kann man nicht fliegen


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kann man bei der normalen Version auch nur mit Mod  
Sagst du mir jetzt wo man das Downloaden kann ?


----------



## Naboradd (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Sagst du mir jetzt wo man das Downloaden kann ?


 
Hat er schon geschrieben: World of Minecraft | Minecraft at its finest

World of Minecraft scheint ein Server-Hoster für die Classic-Version von Minecraft zu sein, die bieten wohl auch ein Tool zum Download an, mit dem man Minecraft (Classic) auf deren Server spielen kann...

@taks
Mit der Classic-Version wirst du nicht auf den Server drauf kommen, da läuft die aktuelle Minecraft-Beta drauf, die du dir entweder selber kaufen musst, oder auch von jemand anderes schenken lassen kannst (vielleicht ist ja jemand so nett, wenn du ihm dafür auch etwas "schenkst" )


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> @taks
> Mit der Classic-Version wirst du nicht auf den Server drauf kommen, da läuft die aktuelle Minecraft-Beta drauf, die du dir entweder selber kaufen musst, oder auch von jemand anderes schenken lassen kannst (vielleicht ist ja jemand so nett, wenn du ihm dafür auch etwas "schenkst" )


Jap  Wiegesagt EC Karte oder Pay Pal Account , Paysafe Karte geht auch ( mit umwegen ) .


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sooo 

Berliner_Bengel hat nun die Leitung über den Sammelthread übernommen , ich werde ihm dabei helfen und zur Seite stehen.
Für Fragen und Anregungen sind wir immer offen 

Und sry für Doppelpost.


----------



## Naboradd (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> *Aktuelle Versionen:*
> 
> 
> Client: 1.5_01
> ...



Läuft der Server wirklich noch mit 1.5_01 oder ist das nur ein Schreibfehler gewesen?


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Läuft der Server wirklich noch mit 1.5_01 oder ist das nur ein Schreibfehler gewesen?


 Naja ich denke mal sonst funktioniert der MC CLient nicht , aber irgendwie hast du schon Recht ^^


----------



## Naboradd (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Naja ich denke mal sonst funktioniert der MC CLient nicht


 
Doch, 1.5_02 ist ja nur ein Bugfix gewesen, und ist zum 1.5_01 Client kompatibel. Vorher gabs sowas auch schon, da war es aber meist umgekehrt (soweit ich weiß, gab es vom Server nur die Version 1.4, während der Client gleichzeitig mit Version 1.4_01 lief)


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ja der server läuft noch mit 1.5_01 ich wollte den erst auf dem neuen Server aktualisieren


EDIT: Der Server wird offline genohmen. Zum aktualisieren und zum anderen eine Serverwartung durch zuführen


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> ja der server läuft noch mit 1.5_01 ich wollte den erst auf dem neuen Server aktualisieren
> 
> 
> EDIT: Der Server wird offline genohmen. Zum aktualisieren und zum anderen eine Serverwartung durch zuführen


 Kommt er dann nächste Woche mit der neuen Welt wieder online ?


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja jetzt die IP hat sich geändert: 88.84.141.74:5555


----------



## Pikus (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey leute^^
hab grad gesehen, dass du den thread jetzt verwaltest, bengel. find ich gut


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

^^ mit Star_killa

Also der Server ist jetzt unter 88.84.141.74:5555 zuerreichen, bislang ohne Plugins. Die Serverversion bleibt 1.5_01 weil ich die ..._02 nicht auftreiben kann.


EDIT: Die Server sind bis ca. 19:30Uhr nicht zuerreichen.


----------



## Naboradd (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Die Serverversion bleibt 1.5_01 weil ich die ..._02 nicht auftreiben kann.


 
Äh, wie wäre es mit der offiziellen Webseite? www.minecraft.net/download.jsp (ganz unten)


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

- snipped -

Stimmt die hab ich auch hochgeladen und gestartet...meine client version is _01 :OMG:


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Ja jetzt die IP hat sich geändert: 88.84.141.74:5555


 Schreibst du es in den Startpost ?


----------



## Naboradd (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Stimmt die hab ich auch hochgeladen und gestartet...meine client version is _01 :OMG:


 
Der Client zeigt natürlich nur die Client-Version an, die Server-Version siehst du nur im Statusfenster bzw. in der Kommandozeile des Servers.


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

jo ist mir eben eingefallen^^ nja ich bin nen bissl im stress weil alles nicht so will ich es will und jetzt eine Stunde die server vom Netz nehmen muss -.-


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> jo ist mir eben eingefallen^^ nja ich bin nen bissl im stress weil alles nicht so will ich es will und jetzt eine Stunde die server vom Netz nehmen muss -.-


 Mit Bukkit gehts einfacher ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das hat ja nicht nur mit Minecraft zutun^^ sondern auch mit Java; Mysql; PhP5, Wordpress usw.  ich hoste ja ein paar sachen mehr^^


----------



## i3810jaz (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Kommt er dann nächste Woche mit der neuen Welt wieder online ?



@berliner_bengel die Welt bleibt doch gleich?
Ich hoffe es zu mindest. Wenn die sich ändern würde währe die Ganze Stadt für die Katz....


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

*Update:*

Die Arbeiten am Server verlängern sich um ca. 1 Stunde.

ich bitte um Verständniss

@ jaz: Jo die Welt bleibt gleich, mit minecraft muss ich nichts mehr machen ausser starten, aber ich muss den Komplett (hardware) Server hin und wieder neustarten das ist das warum der MC-Server nicht an ist


----------



## KOF328 (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

du jaz lad mal demnächst ein paar Frische bilder hoch, wir wollen doch beute anlocken


----------



## i3810jaz (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

gut das die Welt gleich bleibt
dankt für die gute Nachricht


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

wieso hab ich was anderes behauptet?^^

EDIT: Warum das auch solange dauert ist die Anbindung der anderen server...mit 12KB/s lade ich ein Debian Programmm -..-


----------



## Bene11660 (28. April 2011)

Ja unsere Stadt wächst und wächst 
Es kommen sogar immer mehr Leute hinzu.


----------



## i3810jaz (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ok
wenn der Server wieder oben ist kann ich ganz frische schießen. ich lad aber ein paar "Zeitlose" hoch...


----------



## i3810jaz (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier ein paar Bilder des PCGHX-MINECRfRT-SERVERs

Lava



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Häuser (nicht (ganz) aktuell)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Das wars erstmal


----------



## KOF328 (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich sehe keine bilder  Naja abwarten bis der Server oben ist dann weiter zocken


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

jaja immer diese Zocker unter uns

Bin (hoffenlich) gleich fertig


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> jaja immer diese Zocker unter uns


 


Da sind keine Bilder ^^


----------



## i3810jaz (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

bei mir sind bilder?!


----------



## KOF328 (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Lads mal im Thread hoch, anscheinend sind deine Fotoalben nicht auf Öffentlich gestellt oder so.


----------



## i3810jaz (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

KOF jetzt siehst du die Bilder


----------



## hamst0r (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern als du da unten 2 mal in der Lava gestorben bist und die ganze Zeit brennend mit mir den Stein abgebaut hast.


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich habe eine Gute und eine schlechte nachricht

die schlechte: Die welt ist zwar die gleiche ABER es fehlen gebäude -.-'

die Gute: jeder "stammspieler" wird übers WE zum OP damit das lästige sammeln entfällt


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> ich habe eine Gute und eine schlechte nachricht
> 
> die schlechte: Die welt ist zwar die gleiche ABER es fehlen gebäude -.-'
> 
> die Gute: jeder "stammspieler" wird übers WE zum OP damit das lästige sammeln entfällt


 Sammeln ?


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

die mats meinte ich


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

mats ? Ich steh auf dem Schlauch.
Kann ich euch beim Spawn helfen , auch wenn ich noch nicht sicher bin ob ich auf crafthouse oder bei euch weiterspiele.


----------



## hamst0r (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Naja, jetzt sind wenigstens die Fotos wieder aktuell.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was meintest du jetzt eben ? Mit den Sammeln , warum müssen alle Op sein ?


----------



## Bene11660 (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab mal so ne frage: Ist TNT zum Minen erlaubt oder verboten ?


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Selbst wenn es erlaubt ist , es kostet viel zu viel Ressourcen und man sollte seine OP Rechte auch nicht missbrauchen ^^


----------



## KOF328 (28. April 2011)

@Star: Zum wiederaufbau brauchen wir kein Holz etc. sammeln, sondern Spawnen es uns selbst. Ist natürlich sehr mies dass alles weg ist aber man hat dadurch wieder mehr Spielzeit gesichert!  Fotos machn wir dann wieder mal wenn wir bei dem Fortschritt von vorhin sind...


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Achso also doch das was ich mir dachte ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@ Bene: Ich hab vorhin zuden anderen geschrieben das ich KEINE TNT nutzung sehen möchte.


----------



## Naboradd (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> die schlechte: Die welt ist zwar die gleiche ABER es fehlen gebäude -.-'


 
Waaah... Mein Korkenzieher ist weg... 

Nix gesichert vorm Runterfahren des Servers?


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Waaah... Mein Korkenzieher ist weg...
> 
> Nix gesichert vorm Runterfahren des Servers?


 Muss wohl ..


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ess...tut...mir...Leid...


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

berliner_bengel schrieb:
			
		

> Ess...tut...mir...Leid...



Wie genau ist es denn dazu gekommen ?


----------



## i3810jaz (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Für mich is e nicht so schlimm ich hab alles jetzt (fast) alles wieder neugebaut bin ca zu 60% fertig (bis auf die mine und einrichtung der Hauser + Items) und bin an einigen Baustellen schon weiter als zuvor dazu Hab ich jetzt noch ein zusätzliches Haus also insgesammt 4... Besser Hätte es (fast nicht kommen Können)  Wenn ich fertig bin verbrenne ich dann auch die Diamatblöcke und so... 


Und der Nachbau meines Holzhauses is glaub sogar größer geworden.


----------



## Senfgurke (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey.
Hab Minecraft seit 3 Tagen und wollte jetzt Online spielen.

Ich würde aber gerne in der Minecraft.exe spielen, und nicht im Browser, aber ich finde keinen Server, der FreeBuild ist.
Also ich hab gestern im Browser folgendes gebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche also eine IP eines Server, in dem ich einfach so bauen kann, wie gestern das. Also dass ich alle Steine habe...
Ich finde nur IPs, bei denen ich keinen einzigen Stein hab und auch keine abbauen kann...

Hat da jemand was für mich?


----------



## KOF328 (29. April 2011)

Wenn du nur Freebuild willst, musst du aber üblerweise bei Minecraft Classic bleiben 
PS: Ich komm nachher wieder aufn server leute


----------



## Senfgurke (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ok, das wusst ich nich.

aber auf den pcgh server hab ich jetzt auch gefunden


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wie genau ist es denn dazu gekommen ?



Ich habe vergessen bei all dem stress /save einzutippen -.-


----------



## CrashStyle (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hallo zusammen,

War gestern abend bei euch auf dem Server war aber keiner mehr da  Vllt später


----------



## KOF328 (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hört doch mal auf mit eurer Kindergarten ******** aufm server, das braucht man sich echt nich antun...


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

PvP meine güte...ich hab ja viel humor aber kicken muss nicht sein ausserdem hab ich nur die PvP option entfernt


----------



## nulchking (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Warum musst du mich immer wegporten???
Wie soll ich denn da bitte schön wieder zurückfinden????
Echt traurig was du da abgezogen hast...


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was den? regt ihr euch bei anderen spielen auch so auf?^^

Wie gesagt ich hab die PVP Option deaktiviert dH ich kann euch nimmer killn


----------



## nulchking (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Es ist einfach nur traurig das du deine Adminrechte so benutzt, das töten war mir egal nur ging mir das mit dem Porten auf den Sack


----------



## KOF328 (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Freut euch doch dass er überhaupt so nett ist uns einen Gameserver kostenlos zur verfügung zu stellen


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ja jetzt hör mimimi zumachen bin eh nur noch nen paar stunden da...übers we nicht da...ausserdem habt ihr ebenfalls die rechte...ihr könnt ja alles amchen bis auf TNT, bannen,kicken und OP's adden


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wenn du es nicht anders eingestellt hast können sie auch kicken bannen usw.


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja is richtig das sie es können nur minecraft legt bei mir aufm Server nen Log-file an...ich müsste ja normalerweise ja die leute trauen können...wenn ich es nicht kann muss ich die nette gestik wieder weg machen


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Passiert ^^
Mit Bukkit & Plug-Ins ist alles einfacher.
Hast du dir das Tut mal angeguckt ?


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ja hab ich, seh da aber noch nicht ganz durch


----------



## KOF328 (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nachher kannste ja ein Admin Level Plugin einbauen, zb für Stammspieler admin level 1, die mods level 2 und server admin level 3- müsste sowas geben oder?


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

nja ich bin übers we nicht da...

EDIT: Ich bin dabei ein Forum speziell mit How To's und Diskussionen etc. ... einzurichten

http://phenom.name/forum/index.php


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



KOF328 schrieb:


> Nachher kannste ja ein Admin Level Plugin einbauen, zb für Stammspieler admin level 1, die mods level 2 und server admin level 3- müsste sowas geben oder?


 Du brauchst Bukkit ...


----------



## Glühbirne (29. April 2011)

Hey, hab mal eine Frage:
Wenn ich mir jetzt die Beta kaufe, muss ich dann für die Vollversion später auch nochmal bezahlen?
Oder wird die Beta dann zum Nulltarif zur Vollversion "upgegradet"?


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wenn du jetzt die Beta kaufen tust für 15€ ist die vollversion inbegriffen, du sparst sogar noch 14€ weil das Release 29€ kosten  wird

EDIT: Ich suche noch einen (fähigen) Admin/Moderator zum erstellen des Forums für Teamspeak und Minecraft (http://phenom.name/forum/index.php?) bewerbung gerne per PN oder e-mail (rikste@web.de)


----------



## KOF328 (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Star: Schon klar, hatte selbst mal nen Privaten Server mit Bukkit am laufen


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt die Beta kaufen tust für 15€ ist die vollversion inbegriffen, du sparst sogar noch 14€ weil das Release 29€ kosten  wird
> 
> EDIT: Ich suche noch einen (fähigen) Admin/Moderator zum erstellen des Forums für Teamspeak und Minecraft (Teamspeak - Minecraft Hosting • Information) bewerbung gerne per PN oder e-mail (rikste@web.de)


 
Nicht 19,99€ ? 

Ich würde mich ja melden , aber ich weiß nicht ob sich das Forum lohnt. Ich war in vielen Clans die irgendwann ein Forum bekommen haben , im Forum war nie was los.


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

es ist nicht nur nen Forum für Teamspeak und Minecraft es dreht sich auch um How To's im Bereich des Server Linuxes...


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> es ist nicht nur nen Forum für Teamspeak und Minecraft es dreht sich auch um How To's im Bereich des Server Linuxes...


 Naja ok Linux kannste mich knicken.
Ich kann dir einen Bukkit Server + Plug Ins zum laufen bringen aber Linux kann ich mich. Sonst würde ich mich aber trotzdem zur verfügung stellen wenn du hilfe bei der TS3 und MC Geschichte braucht.
Wenn wir schon zusammen den Thread leiten ^^


----------



## i3810jaz (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wir haben den Server so ziemlich Rekonstuiert Hier ein paar Bilder

PCGHX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die (wieder aufgebauten) Gebäude (Nicht alle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nächste woche baue ich auch was schickes dahin  ansonsten sieht es doch schick aus fehlt nur noch der korkenzieher


----------



## Re4dt (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mann mann mann zugern würde ich jetzt auch aufm Sever spielen xD Ab nächster Woche bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Warum kannste den nicht ?


----------



## KOF328 (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sehr nett, dass mein Haus immer noch nicht abgelichtet wurde, dafür bin ich selbst aber mit dabei(Pedobär)


----------



## i3810jaz (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

KOF hab dein Haus hinzugefügt..


----------



## KOF328 (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sehr schön  Noch bevor jemand nen dämlichen Pool und brücke danebengebaut hat


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Da holt man /give kof328 46 64 und fertig


----------



## KOF328 (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

mit dem Server wärs das dann auch


----------



## Senfgurke (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



KOF328 schrieb:


> Sehr schön  Noch bevor jemand nen dämlichen Pool und brücke danebengebaut hat


 
nicht jemand.
ich 

aber die brücke is weg und der Pool isn Schwimmbad mit Dach geworden


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo ich hatte ja gersagt das ich keine sprengungen sehen möchte vorallem nicht in solchem ausmasse weil dies alles beeinträchtigt (teamspeak und den Webserver)


----------



## hamst0r (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich wär langsam mal dafür die OP-Rechte wieder wegzumachen. Ich benutze dann natürlich auch nicht mehr den Give-Befehl.
Die Stadt ist mehr als rekonstruiert und wo bleibt der Reiz? 
Dann werden wenigstens nur noch überlegte Sachen gebaut und nicht einfach hingeklatscht.
Und man kann stolz über gefundene Diamanten sein.


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



hamst0r schrieb:


> Ich wär langsam mal dafür die OP-Rechte wieder wegzumachen. Ich benutze dann natürlich auch nicht mehr den Give-Befehl.
> Die Stadt ist mehr als rekonstruiert und wo bleibt der Reiz?
> Dann werden wenigstens nur noch überlegte Sachen gebaut und nicht einfach hingeklatscht.
> Und man kann stolz über gefundene Diamanten sein.


 Meine Rede


----------



## i3810jaz (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bitte erst nach dem Wochenende ich will die Cheat-Items entvernen und mit mein Inventar rekonstruieren...


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Okay da die (ganz demokratisch) mehrheit bestimmt habt Ihr bis morgen noch OP Rechte...
dann wird der Server gestoppt (ca. 13Uhr) bis dahin sollte jeder noch ein wenig MAterial verstaut verarbeitet haben...

und der normale alltag geht weiter 

Ich hoffe konnte ein Kompromiss für alle Partein daraus schliessen


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kann man sich jetzt nicht was cheaten und in die Truhe tun ?


----------



## KOF328 (29. April 2011)

Naja schon aber wer das machen würde hat den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden und wird sich demnächst rum langweilen müssen


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



KOF328 schrieb:


> Naja schon aber wer das machen würde hat den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden und wird sich demnächst rum langweilen müssen


 Hast auch wieder Recht


----------



## i3810jaz (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wisst ihr wer mein Haus gegrieft hat?


----------



## Bene11660 (30. April 2011)

Mich hats auch gewundert warum dein Haus so komisch
ausschaut. Gestern waren viele neue Leute auf
dem Server.


----------



## i3810jaz (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Konnt ja noch cheaten hab damit repariert , ich glaub das war n einer mit nem Feuerzeug


----------



## KOF328 (30. April 2011)

hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir so schnell eine whitelist brauchen 
Naja icu flieg gleich erstmal nach deutschland, man sieht sich dann aufm server


----------



## Senfgurke (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

gestern Abend um ~23 Uhr bin ich raus, da war alles noch ganz.


----------



## i3810jaz (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Danke für die Info Senfgruke ich glaube dir kann ich vertrauen


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:
			
		

> hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir so schnell eine whitelist brauchen
> Naja icu flieg gleich erstmal nach deutschland, man sieht sich dann aufm server



Eine whitelist ist bei so wenig Leuten Quatsch. Ein paar vernünftige Plug ins und fähige Admins mehr nicht.


----------



## Clawhammer (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sooo, keine Bange ich fahre jetzt den server runter um die OP Rechte zuentfernen. Leider kann ich nicht ONline kommen um den Leuten bescheid zugeben.


----------



## Senfgurke (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

und ich wunder mich, wieso ich raus fliege


----------



## i3810jaz (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Berliner_Bengel könntet du die Mobs mal wieder anmachen?


----------



## Naboradd (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Nächste woche baue ich auch was schickes dahin  ansonsten sieht es doch schick aus fehlt nur noch der korkenzieher


 
Bin grad dabei, den wieder neu zu bauen, leider ist mein alter Bauplatz inzwischen belegt, und ich muss erst noch wieder die Baumaterialien zusammen sammeln...


----------



## Clawhammer (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Okay wegen den mobbs...klar kann ich das machen...mom der server geht down

EDIT: Server ist wieder oben...mit Mobse; OP Rechte entfernt worden, viel Spass euch.



Naboradd schrieb:


> Bin grad dabei, den wieder neu zu bauen, leider  ist mein alter Bauplatz inzwischen belegt, und ich muss erst noch wieder  die Baumaterialien zusammen sammeln...



Hat dir den keiner OP Rechte gegeben? Weil die hättest du bekommen können.


----------



## i3810jaz (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

danke für die Mops


----------



## Naboradd (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Hat dir den keiner OP Rechte gegeben? Weil die hättest du bekommen können.


 
Nö, war ja erst 10-15 min vorm Server-Down wieder aufm Server, und hab mich erst noch umgeschaut.
Is aber nu auch egal, sammel ich halt alles wieder zusammen, ist dann wenigstens alles handmade und nix hingecheatet


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Nö, war ja erst 10-15 min vorm Server-Down wieder aufm Server, und hab mich erst noch umgeschaut.
> Is aber nu auch egal, sammel ich halt alles wieder zusammen, ist dann wenigstens alles handmade und nix hingecheatet


 Dann gib ihm doch nochmal kurz für 5 minuten OP Rechte , keine Ahnung was der Korkenzieher ist aber ich denke mal was großes.


----------



## Clawhammer (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das freut mich das es euch gefallen tut, 

ich muss euch aber mitteilen das ich zur nächsten woche die "Whitelist" aktivieren werde. 
Der übersichthalber und das keine wildfremden drauf kommen und die Häuser beschädigen.

Genaueres erfährt Ihr später

So hier erfahrt Ihr wie es mit der Whitelist gehand habt wird.

http://phenom.name/forum/viewforum.php?f=12

Bitte nicht wundern das Forum ist gerade erst im Aufbau.


----------



## hamst0r (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wurd eigentlich noch was kaputt gemacht, außer das in meinem Haus der halbe Boden rausgerissen ist und Fenster durch Stein ersetzt wurden und die Gemälde von der Wand genommen wurden?  So macht das doch keinen Spaß. 

Phenom muss ich mich jetzt extra in dem Forum registrieren nur um weiter spielen zu dürfen? :x


----------



## Clawhammer (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja ich habe jemanden gefunden aus Privatenkreisen der mich sponsoren möchte und dieser will aber das sich die Leute aus ALLEN Bereichen (Teamspeak; MC...) registrieren und nicht das alles "zwischen Tür und ANgel" geschieht.

Mein Teamspeakangebot gilt zB auch nur eben das alles über das Forum geschieht.

Und am MC Server ändert sich nichts aus eben die Registration


----------



## Senfgurke (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



hamst0r schrieb:


> Wurd eigentlich noch was kaputt gemacht, außer das in meinem Haus der halbe Boden rausgerissen ist und Fenster durch Stein ersetzt wurden und die Gemälde von der Wand genommen wurden?  So macht das doch keinen Spaß.
> 
> Phenom muss ich mich jetzt extra in dem Forum registrieren nur um weiter spielen zu dürfen? :x


 

meinst du das Rathaus?
Das war ein Creeper, der explodiert ist.

imho sollten die wieder ausgeschaltet werden. Die machen einfach zu viel kaputt...


----------



## Sebastian1980 (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

creeper explodieren aber nicht von allein, irgenwer hats ausgelöst.
ich find das gar nicht schlecht, mit sowas muß man halt rechnen. wär ja sonst auch langweilig, wenn nichts unvorhersehbares passieren kann. also in bezug auf creeper, nicht auf griefer. 

gibt doch aber die möglichkeit einzustellen, das creeper nur spieler verletzen und keinen umgebungsschaden anrichten. irgendein plugin für bukkit glaub ich.


----------



## Clawhammer (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja das könnt ihr unter euch aus machen das bukkit plugin tue ich noch installieren nur nicht mehr heute, oder morgen^^


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Senfgurke schrieb:


> meinst du das Rathaus?
> Das war ein Creeper, der explodiert ist.







Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> creeper explodieren aber nicht von allein, irgenwer hats ausgelöst.
> ich find das gar nicht schlecht, mit sowas muß man halt rechnen. wär ja sonst auch langweilig, wenn nichts unvorhersehbares passieren kann. also in bezug auf creeper, nicht auf griefer.
> 
> gibt doch aber die möglichkeit einzustellen, das creeper nur spieler verletzen und keinen umgebungsschaden anrichten. irgendein plugin für bukkit glaub ich.



Hast du Recht 



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Ja das könnt ihr unter euch aus machen das bukkit plugin tue ich noch installieren nur nicht mehr heute, oder morgen^^


Ich kann dir helfen


----------



## Senfgurke (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

das mit den creepern so einstellen fände ich super.

ausgelöst hab ichs... 
wollte das vieh weglocken, in das Loch bei der "Brücke", ist dann aber ein bisschen viel zu früh explodiert


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wiegesagt wenn World Guard an ist kann man das einstellen


----------



## Clawhammer (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sorry ich muss jetzt den Server von Minecraft herrunter fahren da dieser die Teamspeak Server akut beeinträchtigt, ich kann erst morgen wieder was am Server machen deswegen bitte ich um Verständniss das die Teamspeak Server vorrang haben


----------



## Vladi222 (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

dann muss ich ja bis morgen warten xD
Naja dann gedulde ich mich ebend...


----------



## Senfgurke (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

und das genau dann, wenn ich entdecke, wie man skins benutzt


----------



## Clawhammer (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Es tutn mir Leid leute aber ich bin nicht daheim ansonsten hätte ich das Problem jetzt schon gelöst und am eigenen Rechner macht sich alles einfacher...

@ Star besorg mir mal nen Tut. wegen dem Bukkit


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Es tutn mir Leid leute aber ich bin nicht daheim ansonsten hätte ich das Problem jetzt schon gelöst und am eigenen Rechner macht sich alles einfacher...
> 
> @ Star besorg mir mal nen Tut. wegen dem Bukkit


 
Bei Fragen komm ich kurz auf den TS YouTube - Minecraft Beta Server : Bukkit Mod - Tutorial [DEUTSCH][HD]


----------



## i3810jaz (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

berliner_bengel ich hab mich auch phenom.name angemeldet bekommaber kein Aktivierungslink könntes du mich aktivieren benutzername auf der Seite: testname     ober noch besser mich mich ohne Aktivierungspost auf die Withelist packen (ich griefe nix, und hab mich schon aktiv am Server und im Forum beteiligt).... danke schonmal in Vorraus 

[Edit] ok bist nicht daheim dann gedulde ich mich mal....


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> ....    oder noch besser mich mich ohne Aktivierungspost auf die Withelist packen ...


 Lest ihr denn überhaupt nichts ?


----------



## Clawhammer (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Moin Moin, wie schon geschrieben wird die whitelist ja erst nächste woche aktiviert, ich freu mich sehr das schon 6 Leute sich registriert haben.

Natürlich kenne ich meisten und werdet dann auch automatisch auf die whitelist auf genohmen


----------



## Pikus (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hab mich grad auch registriert und eingetragen. Ich hoffe, ich hab hier genug Posts?


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich will endlich die Pistons


----------



## Senfgurke (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

eine anmerkung hätt ich noch zum Startpost.
wenn ich auf den Link für das JD Texturepack klicke, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, da der link wohl falsch ist:

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewto...de202ea3ec0666

da sollte anstatt dem "..." was anderes stehen, oder?


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jojo ich tue nachher den Link noch aktualiesieren bin eben erst aufgestanden also immer mit der ruhe ihr zocker..muss erste ma nach hause fahren 

EDIT: Der MC-Server wird ca. 17-18Uhr wieder oben sein


----------



## Naboradd (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Ja ich habe jemanden gefunden aus Privatenkreisen der mich sponsoren möchte und dieser will aber das sich die Leute aus ALLEN Bereichen (Teamspeak; MC...) registrieren und nicht das alles "zwischen Tür und ANgel" geschieht.


 
Hmm... Erstens hab ich hier nicht die geforderten 50 Posts, und zweitens warum soll ich mich mit einem anderen Namen registrieren?

Achja, und wenn Minecraft den Teamspeak-Server so sehr beeinträchtigt (Minecraft braucht eine MENGE Leistung, wenn ein paar mehr Leute aktiv sind), wird das dann öfter passieren, daß der Minecraft-Server abgeschaltet wird?


----------



## i3810jaz (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sorry, berliner_bengel ich war zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein wenig in Stress. Ich bin nicht auf den Server gekommen, dann hab ich den Text halt nur einnmal überfogen und hab auch keinen Aktivierungspost bekommen....


----------



## i3810jaz (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Berliner_Bengel zu den empfohlenen Minecraftmods könntest du noch [1.5_1] Wild Grass [v13.2] (modloader_terrain version fixed) - Minecraft Forums einfügen


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich kümmer mich sofort um alles bin gerade nach hause gekommen, und werde mich erst einmal um den MC Server kümmern und dann kommt hier der EDIT

Und wie schon (glaub ich) gesagt bekommt Ihr keine Aktivierungspost oder meint Ihr zum Registrieren?



Naboradd schrieb:


> Hmm... Erstens hab ich hier nicht die  geforderten 50 Posts, und zweitens warum soll ich mich mit einem anderen  Namen registrieren?
> 
> Achja, und wenn Minecraft den  Teamspeak-Server so sehr beeinträchtigt (Minecraft braucht eine MENGE  Leistung, wenn ein paar mehr Leute aktiv sind), wird das dann öfter  passieren, daß der Minecraft-Server abgeschaltet wird?



Nein davon gehe ich nicht aus, das Problem liegt darin das Mysql Datenbank nicht richtig konfiguriert wird. Ich versuche das Problem jetzt im laufenden Betrieb abzuändern.


----------



## Naboradd (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab mal auf nem anderen Server ein paar Kugeln gebastelt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gefällt mir hat was   Wie lang hast du gebraucht? Aber du hast doch gecheatet oder  ?


----------



## Naboradd (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Gefällt mir hat was   Wie lang hast du gebraucht?


Insgesamt so um die 10-12 Stunden, das Material hatte ich alles schon rumliegen.


Re4dt schrieb:


> Aber du hast doch gecheatet oder  ?


Äh, nö? Alles ganz regulär gebaut. 3x oder 4x bin ich dabei abgestürzt, für die Ausleger musste ich mir erst eine kleine Hilfsplattform bauen, und am schlimmsten war die ausgelaufene Lava, hat mich ne halbe Stunde gekostet, den Schaden wieder zu reparieren... 
Das einzige "Hilfsmittel" wäre vielleicht eine Mod, mit der ich die Schleichen-Taste nicht dauerhaft gedrückt halten muss, sondern mit einem kurzen Tastendruck zwischen Schleichen und normal laufen umschalten kann: http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=131580


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

also nabor ich würde fast behaupten das dieser besser aussieht als der "Korkenzieher"


----------



## Naboradd (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> also nabor ich würde fast behaupten das dieser besser aussieht als der "Korkenzieher"


 
Naja, "Korkenzieher" war auch nur der Arbeitsname wegen der Wendeltreppe bei der ersten Version. Hab ja schon mit einer ähnlichen Kugel angefangen, bevor der Server herunter gefahren wurde. Genau das gleiche werd ich wohl nicht nochmal bauen, aber ich hab schon eine neue Idee für etwas ähnliches 

Nebenbei muss ich aber auch noch an meinem Maya-Tempel herumbauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Uii aber lasst mir auch noch platz zubauen XD


----------



## Re4dt (1. Mai 2011)

Der Tempel sieht ja mal GEIL aus  
Ahja beliner_bengel also zu deinem Server hätte ich eine Bau Idee undzwar eine Arena im Stil  eines Koloseums wo  gekämpft wird mit Zuschauer Tribüne  denn man kann doch sofern man OP Rechte hat über die Eingabe Mobs spawnen lassen.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Mai 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tempel sieht ja mal GEIL aus
> Ahja beliner_bengel also zu deinem Server hätte ich eine Bau Idee undzwar eine Arena im Stil  eines Koloseums wo  gekämpft wird mit Zuschauer Tribüne  denn man kann doch sofern man OP Rechte hat über die Eingabe Mobs spawnen lassen.



Ja das geht easy , mit den Plug ins


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Star sry aber du nervst langsam mit deinem Plugin

Ich werd es schon noch installieren aber, ich hab mir vorhin meine Windoff Partition zerschossen

@ Re4dt klasse idee müsste man machen


----------



## Re4dt (1. Mai 2011)

Werde ab übernächster Woche dabei sein sofern ich auch in die whitelist komme xD


----------



## KOF328 (1. Mai 2011)

Werde aus Familieninternen gründen vllt nicht mehr so aktiv auf dem server sein... Ist aber mein einziger server auf dem ich zocken werde


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Meine Bescheidenes Haus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhTVMpOJUhw


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das ist vllt. eine blöde Frage, aber ist es normal, dass der Mob mich im Schlaf immer weckt obwohl ich in der geschlossenen Hood liege ?


----------



## KOF328 (1. Mai 2011)

Das Bett darf nicht an einer Wand stehen! Habs erst auch nicht Geglaubt weils so sinnlos ist, aber hilft


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Oh Gott, stimmt, was für ein Bug


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Dann seit so frei meldet des auch als Bug schliesslich ist es ja auch noch eine Beta...

*Und die Whitelistpflicht verzögert sich um eine Woche.* *Also dann erst ab nächste Woche Montag dem 09.05.2011.*


----------



## d00mfreak (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Moin

wollte mich erkundigen, wo ich mich für die Whitelist anmelden kann. Der Link im Eröffnungsposting scheint nicht zu funktionieren. 

MfG


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

*Und die Whitelistpflicht verzögert sich um eine Woche.* *Also dann erst ab nächste Woche Montag dem 09.05.2011. 

INFO: Serverwartung heute zwischen 14Uhr und 15:30Uhr.
[/B][COLOR=red][COLOR=black]Grund: Javaupdate's, Mysql Konfiguration, Apache2 Konfiguration, Minecraft Spielerbeschränkung auf 12 Spieler max. herruntergesetzt (durchschnittliche Spieleranzahl)[B][COLOR=red]

Weitere Serverwartung morgen zwischen 11Uhr und 13Uhr.
*
Grund: Bukkit Installation für die Minecraftserver, Webinterface Installation für die Teamspeakserver, CS:S Installation.*

Sollten Verzögerungen eintreten erfahrt Ihr das auf meiner Pinnwand.

Ich hoffe Ihr habt Verständniss für meine Arbeit die ich hier tätige.

*Update: Die heutigen Wartungsarbeiten sind (bislang) erfolgreich abgeschlossen worden. Viel spass euch beim zocken


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Haste das hinbekommen mit Bukkkit ?


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

*Weitere Serverwartung morgen zwischen 11Uhr und 13Uhr.
*
Grund: Bukkit Installation für die Minecraftserver, Webinterface Installation für die Teamspeakserver, CS:S Installation.*

Sollten Verzögerungen eintreten erfahrt Ihr das auf meiner Pinnwand.

* lesen sollte gelernt sein*
*

Die Registrierung ist wieder offen: phenom.name


----------



## i3810jaz (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hallo berliner_bengel,

Wie lange braucht es eigentlich bis man den Aktivierungslink zum Forum bekommt?

[Edit]: Ich habe manchmal wenn ich Verreist bin durchaus 1-2Wochen kein Internet. Wie soll ich dann die 3 Beiträge pro Woche hinbekommen (gibt es darfür eine Ausnahmeregelung)?

Und mit den Forum in deinem verpflichtenden Beispiel (wegen der 3 Posts pro Woche) is der Minecraft-theard hier gemeint oder der auf deiner Seite?


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hast du noch keinen bekommen?

Wenn dies so ist gibt natürlich eine Ausnahmeregelung die vorher natürlich bescheid gegeben werden müsste

Also nur kurz eine PN Ich bin für die nächsten 14Tage verreist ich bitte um aussetzung. dann wird dein Acc Pausiert

EDIT: tue dich bitte nochmal anmelden/registrieren


----------



## i3810jaz (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das Doofe währe ich weis, dass oft nich im Vorraus. Wenn ich doch Internet hätte könnt ich dich ja anschreiben! 

Kommt halt drauf an ob es irgentwo freies W-LAN gibt und ob ich ein minecraftfähiges Endgerät (dabei) habe


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

^^ man wird des dann schon merken wenn du nicht mehr da bist


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Habt ihr das Haus bei Post #567 gesehen!?


----------



## Naboradd (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Die Registrierung ist wieder offen: Teamspeak - Gameserver Hosting • Information


 
Hmm, scheinbar nicht...

Ich komm grad irgendwie nicht mit... Also, wenn ich auf deinem Minecraft-Server spielen will, muss ich mich in deinem Forum anmelden, der Name darf aber nicht identisch mit dem im Spiel sein, ich muss im PCGH-Forum mindestens 50 Posts haben, und ich muss in deinem Forum mindestens 3 Beiträge pro Woche posten? 
Warum muss das so kompliziert sein?


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Da ich wieder (nach einem langen Streit) wieder allein bezahler bin ändern sich auch die Vorgaben, deswegen ist das Forum derzeit auch deaktiviert.

Natürlich wäre das schön wenn Ihr später mal ein paar Komentare oder sowas da lassen würdet.

Und by the way ich hab die sch**** voll von dem Bukkit Plugin der spuckt nur fehlermeldungen aus, deswegen habe ich den Server ohne Plugin und vorerst bis das geklärt ist ohne Mobse hochgeladen.

@Naboradd: Ich habe mir erlaubt deinen 4 Kugelturm in den Startpost einzufügen.


EDIT + INFO: Die für heute geplanten Serverarbeiten fallen aus. Da sich einige andere Dinge ergeben haben.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Crashstyle tolles Haus aber ercheatet oder?


----------



## Naboradd (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> @Crashstyle tolles Haus aber ercheatet oder?


 
Zumindest der "Schnee-Teppich" im Schlafzimmer ist bestimmt nicht natürlichen Ursprungs...


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nach eingehender Diskussion wegen den Mobs ob diese ausgeschalten bleiben sollen,

ob diese auch OHNE Bukkit eingeschalten bleiben sollen oder ob die Mobs bis zur Installation des Bukkit Plugins deaktiviert bleiben sollen 

folgt diese Umfrage:



JA! Die Mobs an auch ohne Plugin
Nein! Die Mobs bleiben deaktiviert bis zur Installation des Plugin (um schäden vorzubeugen)
Immer aus.

Bitte nur 1,2 oder 3 eintragen. Danke

Meine Antwort: 2.


----------



## KOF328 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich bin dafür ohne Bukkit die Mobs auszuschalten! Denn nur mit Plugin ist möglich dass creeper die umgebung unangetastet lassen jedoch playern damage zufügen können!


----------



## Soulfly (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich bin für 1


----------



## sixboyone (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1




LG Tony


----------



## hamst0r (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kommt drauf an wie lange es noch dauert, bis das Plugin läuft.
Falls es noch länger dauert 1.
Falls es die nächsten Tage installiert wird 2.


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Es kommt drauf an wie Star_killa arbeitet...er hatte mir nen tut für Windows gegeben anstatt für Linux...alles alleine machen brauch ich ja auch ne

Derzeit: 



 2x
 3x
 0x
18Uhr ist ende der Geschichte.


----------



## Senfgurke (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

2

meine Meinung


----------



## Naboradd (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1

Hab bisher auch keine Probleme mit denen gehabt. Wenn man sein Haus und Umgebung genügend ausleuchtet, und die Viecher nicht im ganzen Umkreis einsammelt und zum Haus lockt, passiert da auch nicht viel 

Edit: Wenn du solche Probleme mit Bukkit hast, vielleicht wäre dann die zMod erstmal eine Option: http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1023&t=161297


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Derzeitiger Stand:



 3x
 4x
 0x
Noch eine stunde dann ist vorbei, bitte nur die leute die auch aktiv darauf spielen


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ein witziger Minecraft bug!


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ah lol, das ist bestimmt weil der andere rausgeflogen ist also java hatte sich aufgehangen


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Typisch  
Die MC Bugs sind schon zu geil


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> @Crashstyle tolles Haus aber ercheatet oder?


 
Stimmt wird aber noch normal nachgebaut!


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an wie Star_killa arbeitet...er hatte mir nen tut für Windows gegeben anstatt für Linux...alles alleine machen brauch ich ja auch ne
> 
> Derzeit:
> 
> ...


 Jaja Sry , kann hier das nicht so schnell verfolgen kannst mich ja mal per PM anschreiben 
Ich habe da einen Bekannten Admin , mal gucken ob der sich hier meldet.


----------



## Naboradd (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die erste Kugel meiner Behausung ist inzwischen fertig, ich bin mir aber noch etwas unschlüssig, wie ich weiter machen soll. Ich hab da ein paar Ideen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist nur ein grober Entwurf, schnell mit Paint zusammen gezimmert, die ersten beiden wäre die Ansicht von der Seite, das dritte von oben. Ich tendiere momentan zur Nummer 2, wobei das dritte mit den verschiedenen geometrischen Figuren auch was für sich hat. Was haltet ihr davon? Vielleicht noch andere Ideen?


----------



## Papzt (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Moin. Ich bin jetzt auch (vllt bald) stolzer Besitzer von MC. Könnt ihr mir als Newbie irgendwas wichtiges Emfehlen...also was ich dazuinstallieren sollte?


----------



## Re4dt (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Misas HD Texture Pack


----------



## Papzt (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Alles klar, danke Lego in HD


----------



## Senfgurke (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Misa benutz ich auch, sieht super aus.
Und einen persönlichen Skin würde ich noch empfehlen:

Skin - Minecraft Wiki

Aber nich den Joker, den hab ich


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Papzt schrieb:


> Moin. Ich bin jetzt auch (vllt bald) stolzer Besitzer von MC. Könnt ihr mir als Newbie irgendwas wichtiges Emfehlen...also was ich dazuinstallieren sollte?


 Misas wiegesagt. Dann noch die Minimap von Zan / Zahn.


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@ Naboradd ich würde Nr. 3 nehmen


----------



## KOF328 (4. Mai 2011)

Sorry, dass ich im moment keine zeit für Minecraft habe leute ich vermisse den server scho


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo hat sich viel getan

z.B nen Plattenbau mit 14 Etagen, eine U-Bahn vom Spwan in die Stadt, wieder ein Plattenbau in arbeit

Bilder folgen


----------



## Dehero (5. Mai 2011)

Die U-Bahn kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

In meiner Schneeregion schneit es niee sondern gegnet immer , das doch kacke


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. Mai 2011)

Schnee hat es bei mir auch noch nie gegeben.
Ich will endlich die Pistons und mein haus anheben können xD


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Klasse Game und unverhofft viel Spielspass!


----------



## Papzt (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist es möglich ein Browserspiel zu speichern und bei mir zu hause einzupflegen sodass ich da weiter spielen kann?


----------



## i3810jaz (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Spielt einer unter denm Namen Tony auf den PCGHX-Server wenn ja schreib mich an ich muss dir was wegen deinem Haus sagen!


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Papzt schrieb:


> Ist es möglich ein Browserspiel zu speichern und bei mir zu hause einzupflegen sodass ich da weiter spielen kann?


 Nein leider nicht. Ich würde sowiso die exe vorziehen


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Im prinzip ist es möglich. Du musst jedesmal von dem Computer, an dem du gespielt hast, den Ordner C:\[Benutzername]\Appdata\Roaming\.minecraft\*saves* kopieren und dann in dem selben ordner auf dem anderen PC speichern, dann sind alle Savegames lopiert und du kannst weiterzocken ^^
Dies funktioniert selbstverständlich auch mit der Browserversion, da auch diese alle daten auf dem lokalen Computer speichert^^


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:
			
		

> Im prinzip ist es möglich. Du musst jedesmal von dem Computer, an dem du gespielt hast, den Ordner C:\[Benutzername]\Appdata\Roaming\.minecraft\saves kopieren und dann in dem selben ordner auf dem anderen PC speichern, dann sind alle Savegames lopiert und du kannst weiterzocken ^^
> Dies funktioniert selbstverständlich auch mit der Browserversion, da auch diese alle daten auf dem lokalen Computer speichert^^



Tut der Browser  ?


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Tut der Browser  ?


 
Häää? 
Falls du damit meinst, ob er die spieldateien auf dem PC speicher: ja, klar. Er greift auch auf die dateien zu, die durch die normale .exe erstellt worden sind. Probiers doch mal aus, wenn du z.b. ein Texture-pack installiert hast, siehst du es sofort, wenn du minecraft im browser startest


----------



## Papzt (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



> Nein leider nicht. Ich würde sowiso die exe vorziehen


ja ist auf Arbeit so ne Sache


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wie gesagt, es geht. einfach mal ausprobieren 
btw, die arbeit ist zum ARBEITEN da, nicht zum MC-suchten


----------



## Papzt (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey...du kennst das ja sicher auch. Ach mal 10 Minuten angucken und dann nach 3 Stunden immernoch dran sitzen


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Häää?
> Falls du damit meinst, ob er die spieldateien auf dem PC speicher: ja, klar. Er greift auch auf die dateien zu, die durch die normale .exe erstellt worden sind. Probiers doch mal aus, wenn du z.b. ein Texture-pack installiert hast, siehst du es sofort, wenn du minecraft im browser startest


 ^^ Das war gemeint wie "Macht er wirklich ?"


----------



## Naboradd (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> ^^ Das war gemeint wie "Macht er wirklich ?"


 
Ja, beide machen im Grunde das gleiche. Sowohl der Browser, als auch die EXE starten das gleiche Minecraft-Java-Programm, welches seine Daten auch an die gleiche Stelle speichert. Wenn du weißt, wie, kannst du die .jar auch ohne die EXE direkt über eine Batch-Datei starten. 



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> @ Naboradd ich würde Nr. 3 nehmen


Übergeredet. Hab inzwischen auch schon einen recht konkreten Plan, was/wie ich da umsetze. Lava und Wasser wird wieder im Spiel sein, allerdings brauche ich dafür noch eine Meeeenge Glas... (so 100 Stacks werdens wohl )
Allerdings befürchte ich, daß das ganze so dicht vor/über der Stadt etwas zu groß wird und doch etwas stört (schon jetzt ist es ja ziemlich schattig unter der Kugel) 

Oder ich muss die Kugel nochmal abreissen und etwas kleiner bauen...


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Papzt schrieb:


> Hey...du kennst das ja sicher auch. Ach mal 10 Minuten angucken und dann nach 3 Stunden immernoch dran sitzen


 
Oh ja... das ist echt schlimm  aber das kann mir zur zeit nicht passieren, nachdem ich mein Mainboard einschicken musste und mir als PC-Ersatz einen alten Pentium III mit 1GHz zusammengeschraubt habe


----------



## Papzt (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ah...konnteste deinen Thuban noch nicht wirklich genießen?


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ne, nur 4 Tage lang... Dann hab ich den PC mal über den tag laufen lassen (war inner schule) und solange nen Stabilitätstest mit prime95 gemacht (war schon auf 3,9GHz hochgezogen per Multi).
Dann komm ich nachmittags nach hause und das teil ist aus 
Also hingeschlurft und wieder angemacht. Beziehungsweise es VERSUCHT, da nix mehr ging. Anschließend alle komponenten ausgebaut und einzeln getestet. Das ergebnis: Mainboard im Ar***. Ob es nun durchgebrannt ist (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, da ich nur die VCore auf 1,38V hochgezogen habe) oder ein kurzschluss stattfand... ich weiß es nicht. Jedenfalls isses kaputt und es kommt wahrscheinlich erst in 4 wochen aus der RMA...   Und jetzt dieser beschissene PIII... was ein abstieg von 6x3,9GHz/8GB DDR3 auf 1x1GHZ/256MB SDRAM


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ne, nur 4 Tage lang... Dann hab ich den PC mal über den tag laufen lassen (war inner schule) und solange nen Stabilitätstest mit prime95 gemacht (war schon auf 3,9GHz hochgezogen per Multi).
> Dann komm ich nachmittags nach hause und das teil ist aus
> Also hingeschlurft und wieder angemacht. Beziehungsweise es VERSUCHT, da nix mehr ging. Anschließend alle komponenten ausgebaut und einzeln getestet. Das ergebnis: Mainboard im Ar***. Ob es nun durchgebrannt ist (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, da ich nur die VCore auf 1,38V hochgezogen habe) oder ein kurzschluss stattfand... ich weiß es nicht. Jedenfalls isses kaputt und es kommt wahrscheinlich erst in 4 wochen aus der RMA...   Und jetzt dieser beschissene PIII... was ein abstieg von 6x3,9GHz/8GB DDR3 auf 1x1GHZ/256MB SDRAM


 Zu geil , tut mir leid


----------



## Papzt (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja das hat was  Wie hoch willst du ihn für 24/7 ziehen?


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ihr seids doch shice  

Für 24/7 lass ich ihn auf 3,2GHz, reicht ja vollkommen. Aber sobald ein game anfängt zu mekern, weil die einzelnen kerne zu wenig leistung haben sollten *hust * takte ich ihn auf 3,5 bzw 3,6GHz. und dann ist auch gut


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich hatte meinen 24/7 bei 4,2GHz jetzt mittlerweile nur "noch" 3,6GHz (siehe Signatur)

Was sagt Ihr zu meiner neuen Website? http://projekt-teamspeak3.de


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ein bisschen mehr Farbe


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Joa, wie gesagt, 3,6GHz reichen beim hexacore vollkommen aus 

Die website sieht net schlecht aus, aber für meinen geschmack ist die schrift zu klein


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@ Star  1. wo bleibt die bukkit anleitung für Linux? 2. Hab ich das selber gestallten mit dem Template mach mal nach, mal schauen wie lang du sitzt

@ Davin: meinst du über all oder nur main page?


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Besonders auf der Mainpage, der rest lässt sich noch einigermaßen gut lesen. in welcher größe haste das denn?


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

10points kann aber auch auf 12points stellen nur dann kommt es so gross rüber


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Dann mach 11P  Oder versuchts mal mit 10,5.
Jedenfalls kann man es so schlecht lesen, weil die buchstaben so dünn sind bzw so einen schlechten kontrast zum hintergrund bilden...^^


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> @ Star  1. wo bleibt die bukkit anleitung für Linux? 2. Hab ich das selber gestallten mit dem Template mach mal nach, mal schauen wie lang du sitzt
> 
> @ Davin: meinst du über all oder nur main page?


 
Der User meldet sich nicht , allerding meinte irgendjemand Frech zu mir das es tausende von Tuts gibt. 
Sprich selber googeln ^^
YouTube - Minecraft Installieren auf Linux (Bukkit)


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@ Davin: Ich hab es überarbeitet, kannst gern mal schauen

@ Star: Du hast dich bereit gestellt mir bei der Aufgabe des Plugins zuhelfen, also kannst du dieses auch tun. Anderenfalls entferne ich deine Namenskennung sowie Verlinkung vom Startpost. Dann benutze ich Google selber


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sehr schön, is viel besser.^^ Was ist jetzt die schriftgröße?


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

12 Points und Tahoma als schrift art


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> @ Davin: Ich hab es überarbeitet, kannst gern mal schauen
> 
> @ Star: Du hast dich bereit gestellt mir bei der Aufgabe des Plugins zuhelfen, also kannst du dieses auch tun. Anderenfalls entferne ich deine Namenskennung sowie Verlinkung vom Startpost. Dann benutze ich Google selber


 Was hat das mit dem Startpost zu tun ? 2. Wiederhole ich nur was mir gesagt wurde und 3. Habe ich trotzdem Recht , ob ich jetzt bei Youtube sucke oder du ist ja wohl egal oder nicht ?


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nein ist es nicht. Du hast klar gestellt das du mit "helfen" willst also kannst du es machen!


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Du hast klar gestellt das du mit "helfen" willst also kannst du es machen!


 Ist ja auch wayne -.- Den Link hatte ich ja auf der Seite davor nun editiert.


----------



## Clawhammer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

In der kurz entschlossenden Wartungsarbeit am MC Server wurde heute eine neue Verbindung geschaffen.

Und zwar gibt es jetzt eine rund 2 (Minecraft) Kilometer lange Nord-Süd Verbindung...gefahren wird auf 2 Gleisen... 

die "Stationen" heissen (von Süd->Nord) Süden -> Spawn-Point -> Stadt Mitte -> Norden
man insgesamt von Nord nach Süd um die 3 Minuten zu fuss wären es bei weitem mehr

_eine weitere Verbindung soll über Stadt Mitte geschaffen werden und zwar von Ost nach West._

Jetzt seid Ihr dran...wer eine Idee zum Hauptbahnhof hat kann sich bei mir melden zwecks Op (damit man die Materialien nicht sammeln muss)


Gute Idee oder Sche****?


----------



## Lyr1x (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist es hier erlaubt Werbung für einen Minecraft Server zu  machen? Dann würde ich nämlich auch ne IP rausgeben^^


----------



## Clawhammer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nja die Rede ist ja hauptsächlich hier umden Inhalt des Spiel sowie des PCGHx PUBLIC Server


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> In der kurz entschlossenden Wartungsarbeit am MC Server wurde heute eine neue Verbindung geschaffen.
> 
> Und zwar gibt es jetzt eine rund 2 (Minecraft) Kilometer lange Nord-Süd Verbindung...gefahren wird auf 2 Gleisen...
> 
> ...


 Gute Idee  
Klar kannste hier andere IP´s posten .


----------



## Clawhammer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bugs ftw


----------



## Papzt (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier...deinen Wohnblock. Wenn ich Glas und sowas hab, kann ich dann weiterbauen, oder eher nicht? Habe gestern auch ca 40 Fenster eingesetzt und ne Treppe vor "meinen" Eingang hingestellt


----------



## hamst0r (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

"Ungültige Angabe: Anhang" ftw 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit]
Wär nett wenn ihr es lasst immer in meinen "Geheimraum" die Eisentür rauszureißen weil ihr nicht rein kommt und sie dann auch noch wieder an der falschen Stelle platziert..


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



hamst0r schrieb:


> "Ungültige Angabe: Anhang" ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Zu geil


----------



## Clawhammer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

[edit]
Wär nett wenn ihr es lasst immer in meinen "Geheimraum" die Eisentür rauszureißen weil ihr nicht rein kommt und sie dann auch noch wieder an der falschen Stelle platziert.. [/QUOTE]

Das war ich ich hab heu über all spioniert


----------



## KOF328 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wow, sieht ja richtig schick aus und meine Hütte ganz vorne dabei


----------



## refraiser (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Seit heute habe ich auch Minecraft, kenne mich also noch nicht so gut aus. Ich bin bis jetzt so weit gekommen, das ich mir eine Werkbank gecraftet habe.

Wie komme ich denn auf die Whitelist des Servers? Muss ich das Formular Kontakt ausfüllen oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?

Im Startpost steht ja etwas von registrieren, einen solchen Button finde ich aber leider nicht.

EDIT: Ich habe unerklärliche FPS-Einbrüche und kleinere Ruckler. Mit FPS-Einbrüchen meine ich Einbrüche auf 30-50 FPS statt 800-900. Diese Einbrüche enden nach unregelmäßiger Zeit, die kleineren Ruckler sind nur etwa eine halbe Sekunde oder kürzer lang, frieren das Spiel aber fast ein. Davor hatte ich bereits das Problem, das dass Spiel nach einigen Minuten abstürzte. Nach dem ich die Sichtweite von Far auf Normal gestellt habe, gint es.

System:
Windows 7 x64 SP1
i5 760
GTX 470 SOC
MSI P55a Fuzion
G. Skill 1333 7-7-7 4GB

Weiß jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Clawhammer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Deine FPS Einbrüche sind normal (leider) das ist ein allgemein bekanntes Problem mit dem Javak***

@ Whitelist: Ja das kontakt formula benutzen wichtig dabei ist die E-Mail anzugeben. Wegen Info's den zum Server

Aber btw. die Pflicht gilt erst ab dem 9.5. also erreichst du unter projekt-teamspeak3.de:5555 den server


----------



## i3810jaz (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Berliner_bengel warum steht auf der Website das alle Game-Server eingestellt werden. (Game - Server · Projekt - Teamspeak 3) sie sollten nach den Plan schon längst off sein warum kann ich dann noch rein?!


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das les mal richtig Die gesponsorten..diesen Server nutze ich selber mit also bleibt der auch bestehen. Das war nur für die LEute die bei mir CSS etc. am laufen hatten

Edit: Hast du die Info gelesen? http://projekt-teamspeak3.de/index.php?seite=7.aktuelles


----------



## i3810jaz (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

das war halt bei Minecraft Aktuelles (oder so ähnlich) und da dachte ich die währen auch betroffen! Ein Glück das nicht .


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo ich hab es schon überarbeitet


----------



## i3810jaz (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Berliner_bengel: wegen deiner Website 
Es gibt ne Minecraft demo Download the Minecraft demo | PC Gamer


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab meinecraft im Download bereich drinen das muss reichen...xD

Appropo: Thema Whitelist: dauert ja nimmer lang was Ihr machen müsst steht hier


----------



## Dehero (7. Mai 2011)

Wann ist der Server wieder oben?


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Morgen erst wieder...die Teamspeak Server musste ich auch Offline nehmen...son ro...


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Haste das Tut verstanden ? ich habe es nicht so verstanden was warscehinlich daran lag das ich kein linux kenne 
wenn ich dir bei den plugins helfen soll also wie die funktionieren kann ich dir auch helfen.


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ja nja ich kann im moment nicht machen weil der komplette server down ist...hab derzeit keinen Zugriff mehr...die Arbeiten waren ja zumorgen an gesetzt

Update: Das bukkit dingens is drauf nur noch Plugins zusammen suchen und installieren...

@ star dein Anleitung war sch**** der Typ war viel zuschnell also nutzlos und kannst du mir eine vernüftige Permissions Liste erstellen? hab bis eben (1:40Uhr) gesessen und kA .. also ich brauch nur die Liste das Plugin is drauf


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Mai 2011)

Mal gucken ob ich das heute Abend noch schaffe bin jetzt bei ner Konfirmation und sowiso nur mit dem Pad on.


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Achso..okay nja laut plan sollte das ding um 12 wieder oben sein...


----------



## Lyr1x (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Server noch down? habe grade versucht mich einzuloggen, ohne erfolg :o


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo..ist noch down...ich muss noch ein paar kleine arbeiten machen.


----------



## Lyr1x (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

 ...


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Willkommen · Projekt - Teamspeak 3

Da siehst du den Aktuellen stand


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wollt ihr mal nen Video sehen wie es unter der Stadt aus sieht?


----------



## Senfgurke (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

klar.
immer her damit!


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

xD

Ich lad gleich die map Files wieder hoch...bukkit ist zwar drauf aber solange ich bei den Permissions nicht durch se Deaktiviert
ich weiss noch nicht mal wo ich das einstellen kann im Worldguard mit den Grieper

EDIT: Video ist ist fertig lade ich gerade hoch...

Und der MC Server geht auch gleich on


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sorry für den Doppelpost:

1. brauche ich noch mal eine "saubere" Liste an Plugins...da ich mich da nicht auskenne

2. der Server ist mit Bukkit online wenn Ihr nicht bauen könnt sagt bescheid...

3. kann mich einer aufklären wegen den Permissions?


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1.[EDIT/SEC] WorldEdit [4.4] World editing+degriefing, build from far away! [709+] | Bukkit Forums

2.[Plugin][Bukkit] WorldGuard 5.0 - Protect your world [1.4] - Minecraft Forums (die 1.5er Version finde ich nicht ) 

3.[GEN/ADMN] CommandBook 1.5 - General commands! (new: /midi /intro, intro music on join!) [740+] | Bukkit Forums


----------



## hamst0r (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kommt das öfter vor, dass man beim Spawn startet und das ganze Inventar weg ist?


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hamstor das kann sein weil ich doch nen Map Editor genohmen hab kA


----------



## i3810jaz (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kannst du bitte Worldgurad ausschalten, bis er richtig funktioniert, ich kann nichts mehr abbauen .


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sorry hab gepennt...world guard is aus


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gib mir nicht die Schuld xD


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

mach ich doich garnicht


----------



## refraiser (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich habe irgendjemanden, ich glaube "Naborra irgendetwas" in seine Mine gebaut, war keine Absicht, ich habe einfach einen Gang nach unten gegraben und an der Seite immer Ausbuchtungen für Fackeln gebaut und bei einer Ausbuchtung war ich halt plötzlich in der Mine. Ich glaube ich habe alles zurückgebaut, falls doch noch etwas da ist, bitte einfach per PN schreiben.


----------



## Naboradd (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist doch nicht schlimm, die Mine ist zum Buddeln da, meinetwegen kannst du da unten so viel rumbuddeln, wie du willst


----------



## Lyr1x (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

War gestern aufn PCGH-Server und war ziemlich kuuhl, ich werd auf jedenfall nochma vorbeischaun  und evtl. mit meinem Eigenheim anfangen :o

_(p.s. Es läuft grade der Logitech-Maus Wettbewerb, habt ihr schon meine Maus gesehn? siehe Signatur , selbst wenn ihr votet könnt ihr was gewinnen!)_


----------



## Papzt (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich brauch erstmal genug Zeugs dafür. Hab momentan ne Wohnung im Block. Ist das normal, dass Tiere immer in die Bude kommen auch durch gschlossene Türen oder Wände?


----------



## Naboradd (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Papzt schrieb:


> Ich brauch erstmal genug Zeugs dafür. Hab momentan ne Wohnung im Block. Ist das normal, dass Tiere immer in die Bude kommen auch durch gschlossene Türen oder Wände?


 
Hast du Gras im Haus? Dann ja 

Ansonsten eigentlich nicht, es sei denn, du hast irgendwelche automatische Türöffner.


----------



## Lyr1x (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gras im Haus! 

heimlicher Hanfbauer! xD


----------



## Papzt (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ahh ok dann weiß ich woran es liegt...wie unrealistisch  Dann muss ich das mal wegmachen. Ist mein Mineneingang und es nervt wenn ich wieder hochkomme und mir schon 20 Viecher entgegenkommen


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Eine kleine Umfrage:


Soll die Stadt samt der Minen in einem bestimmten umkreis is ein "schneefreies" gebiet versetzt werden?

schreibt einfach ja oder nein.


----------



## Bene11660 (9. Mai 2011)

Nein, mir gefällt der schnee


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich kann diese auch eins zu eins kopieren xD

EDIT: Hab gerade gesehen das ich aktivster Nutzer der Woche bin...was kann ich mir jetzt davon kaufen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/xperience.php


----------



## Lyr1x (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ja, bin gestern mal da rumgelaufen, fande das dort relativ unübersichtlich und durcheinander, vllt wäre ein strukturierter wiederaufbau noch ne besser lösung...


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht das des besser wäre

zudem ein Minen gebiet anlegen


----------



## Lyr1x (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja aber ein strukturiertes Minengebiet  habe keine Lust da rein zu laufen und nach 2 Meter nicht mehr raus zu finden... xD


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

/kill


----------



## Senfgurke (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich finde der schnee kann da bleiben.

im norden gibts keinen schnee, da kann man ja sein haus bauen, wenn man den schnee nich mag.

achja, danke für die minecarts ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

xD ja bitte....lasst die dinger nicht auf der strecke stehen...das nervt


----------



## Senfgurke (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich komm nicht auf den server, bin nicht auf der whitelist??


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

da hab ich wem vergessen hab ichs gewusst xD mom bist gleich drauf


----------



## hamst0r (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mich auch schnell draufmachen.


----------



## CHICOLORES (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

absolut empfehlenswert - war grad erst ü 2wochen bei nem kumpel und da haben sie auch n server begonnen - richtig nice was man alles machen kann (aufzug durch wasserfall + Boot) usw usw usw

das ist richtig nice .... ich spiele es noch nicht - hat aber eher mmn mit meiner megaabgebrannten brieftasche und der tatsache, dass meine kumpels sich auch mal 64 kisten TNT herbeicoden als mit dem spiel zu tun ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hamst0r bist drauf


----------



## refraiser (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Habe dir eine Naricht geschickt, adde mich bitte der Whitelist.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Alle "Stammspieler" sind bereits geaddet worden. Falls ich wem vergessen habe PN!


----------



## i3810jaz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hat sich in Theard erledicht hab die letzte nachricht von berliner_bengel nicht bekommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Vor 6 Tagen schrieb Notch , für 1.6. , "Not Soon" also denke ich mal bald ist 1.6er Time 
Ich spiele zwar imomment wegen einer Schaffenskrise kein Minecraft aber ich wäre dafür das eure Stadt in der Schneeregion bleibt , wenn es dort auch schneit und nicht wie durch manche Bugs noch regnet.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Update: das mit Whitelist ist grundlegend in die Hose gegagen...das script hatte nicht ganz funktioniert selbst ich war als ich /deop gemacht hatte ausgeschlossen worden deswegen habe ich die WL wieder deaktiviert


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Update: das mit Whitelist ist grundlegend in die Hose gegagen...das script hatte nicht ganz funktioniert selbst ich war als ich /deop gemacht hatte ausgeschlossen worden deswegen habe ich die WL wieder deaktiviert


 Problem hatte ich auch mal , hast du die des Plugins oder die normale genommen ?


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Plugin

UPDATE:

Wer kommt für diese schäden auf?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich warne nochmal..sollte ich irdendwo eine beschwerde hören der jenige wird gebannt...zudem derjenige den schaden noch nicht mal behoben hat


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich glaube "big brother" hieß das plugin für bukkit, mit dem man sehen kann, wer wann welche blöcke bearbeitet/zerstört hat. damit solltet ihr den schuldigen wohl zu fassen kriegen.


----------



## Pikus (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Japp, damit ist das ganz leicht 
ne andere frage: was ist denn an dem 1. Bild "zerstört"?


----------



## i3810jaz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Im ersten Bild hat halt jemand was ins Wasser gebaut. Beim Entfernen des Steins kann es hässliche (unlogische) Wasserströmungen geben die ohne Cheats extrem aufwendig entvernt werden müssen. Hab ich schon mal in meiner Einzelspielerwelt machen "müssen" das war ein haufen Arbeit.


----------



## Pikus (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hatte nie probleme beim entfernen von blöcken im wasser O.o
Normalerweise strömt das wasser in die lücken ja wieder rein, sodass es keine probleme gibt. man darf nur keine lücken lassen.


----------



## i3810jaz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

bei mir ist das Problem halt schon mal aufgetreten beim Abbau des Gerüstes für mein Unterwasserhaus.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Mai 2011)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube "big brother" hieß das plugin für bukkit, mit dem man sehen kann, wer wann welche blöcke bearbeitet/zerstört hat. damit solltet ihr den schuldigen wohl zu fassen kriegen.



So sieht's aus. Was ist auf Bild 1 denn ?


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

das erste bild zeigt wo meine U Bahn beschdigt worden ist...die gleise wurden ja auch weg geflutet egal ich hab den abschnitt zwischn stadt mitte und spwan point gesprengt...

Ich werd irgendwann die Karte wieder runterladen und ie GANZE U Bahn mit Bedrock fertigen


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Lesen! --> News · Projekt - Teamspeak 3


----------



## Lyr1x (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

btw. beinhaltet das neue PlugIn auch das Saven der Kisten?


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja...das Problem der ganzen Sache ist das die Permissionsconfig richtig gestellt werden muss...was ich derzeit auf einem 2ten Testserver tue


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Mai 2011)

berliner_bengel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja...das Problem der ganzen Sache ist das die Permissionsconfig richtig gestellt werden muss...was ich derzeit auf einem 2ten Testserver tue



Lightweight chest Protection heißt das Plugin hast du das ?


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ne warte ich such dir mal das Plugin raus

EDIT http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/ad...ow-with-real-multiworld-permissions-740.5974/


----------



## Naboradd (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> ne warte ich such dir mal das Plugin raus


Star_Killa meinte wohl das Plugin, um die Kisten zu schützen: [SEC/MECH] LWC v2.31 - German! - Lightweight Inventory Protection & Management [766] | Bukkit Forums

Und das Plugin sollte auch noch drauf, um nicht irgendwann von Slimern oder Tintenfischen überrollt zu werden: [ADMN] HeavenlyMob v0.2.1 - Limit or stop mob spawns by type, multi-world compatible [740] | Bukkit Forums

Und mit WorldEdit könntest du solche Sachen wie die Bahnlinie auch direkt ingame bauen: [EDIT/SEC] WorldEdit [4.4] World editing+degriefing, build from far away! [709+] | Bukkit Forums

Edit: und falls du dieses Plugin installierst, könnte man auch Blümchen züchten, und jeder, der die Wild Grass Mod installiert hat, hat auch wachsendes Gras auf dem Server: YouTube - MINECRAFT WILD GRASS


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hiho Nabo,

Worldedit ist bereits drauf, die anderen zwei nicht diese werde ich mal mit auf dem Betaserver nehmen


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Mai 2011)

berliner_bengel schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho Nabo,
> 
> Worldedit ist bereits drauf, die anderen zwei nicht diese werde ich mal mit auf dem Betaserver nehmen



Beachte bitte das es sehr Leistungslastig ist so viele Plugins zu installieren.


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

der Beta server läuft ja nich 24/7 nur wenn ich gerade am einstellen bin....der aktuelle MC server läuft bereits mit 2GB sonst laggt es


----------



## Papzt (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was sind denn bitte 2Gb?
e: Größentechnisch...was Gigabyte sind weiß ich


----------



## Naboradd (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> der aktuelle MC server läuft bereits mit 2GB sonst laggt es


 
Beim normalen Server sollte man wohl so mit 100 MB Speicherbedarf pro Spieler rechnen, soviel wird für die Chunks um einen Spieler herum gebraucht. Wenn sich mehrere Spieler am gleichen Ort aufhalten, überlappen sich natürlich die benötigten Chunks, und es wird entsprechend weniger Speicher gebraucht.
Wie viel Speicher die einzelnen Plugins zusätzlich brauchen, kann ich leider nicht sagen, viel dürfte es aber nicht sein. Je nach Funktion der Plugins spielt da die CPU eine wesentlich größere Rolle. Das oben gepostete WildGrass-Plugin  braucht wohl recht viel CPU-Leistung, allerdings nur beim ersten Start, wenn das Gras für die Karte generiert wird, danach soll es relativ genügsam sein.
Der Moblimiter könnte sich sogar positiv auf die Performance auswirken, da er unter anderem auch so etwas verhindert 

Edit: Bekommt der Minecraft-Server selbst die 2GB, oder läuft das auf einem virtualisierten System, das insgesamt 2GB hat?


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Beim normalen Server sollte man wohl so mit 100 MB Speicherbedarf pro Spieler rechnen, soviel wird für die Chunks um einen Spieler herum gebraucht. Wenn sich mehrere Spieler am gleichen Ort aufhalten, überlappen sich natürlich die benötigten Chunks, und es wird entsprechend weniger Speicher gebraucht.
> Wie viel Speicher die einzelnen Plugins zusätzlich brauchen, kann ich leider nicht sagen, viel dürfte es aber nicht sein. Je nach Funktion der Plugins spielt da die CPU eine wesentlich größere Rolle. Das oben gepostete WildGrass-Plugin  braucht wohl recht viel CPU-Leistung, allerdings nur beim ersten Start, wenn das Gras für die Karte generiert wird, danach soll es relativ genügsam sein.
> Der Moblimiter könnte sich sogar positiv auf die Performance auswirken, da er unter anderem auch so etwas verhindert
> 
> Edit: Bekommt der Minecraft-Server selbst die 2GB, oder läuft das auf einem virtualisierten System, das insgesamt 2GB hat?


 


berliner_bengel schrieb:


> der Beta server läuft ja nich 24/7 nur wenn ich gerade am einstellen bin....der aktuelle MC server läuft bereits mit 2GB sonst laggt es



Es war ja auch nur so eine Anmerkung.


----------



## Naboradd (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Es war ja auch nur so eine Anmerkung.


Durchaus berechtigt, wahllos irgendwelche Plugins auf den Server hauen kann fatale Folgen haben, deswegen sollte man die Leistung im Auge behalten. Zur Not muss sich berliner_bengel halt nen größeren Rechner mieten


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

nein ich hab den server mit der config 


```
#!/bin/bash
screen
java -Xmx2048 -Xms2048M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
```

gestartet...dem server stehen max 4GB zurverfügung also kein Bange


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> nein ich hab den server mit der config
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 xD
Er hat aber nur 2 GB , wenn ich einen Server hoste und 4 GB eingebe verbraucht er meine 8 GB auch nur zu 60-80% , also mit Windows.


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

wat willst du den jetzt? Hab ich was mit windows an der backe? NEIN! Windoof verbraucht eh mehr Resourcen... der server wie schon 10000x gesagt basiert auf Linux (dieses verbraucht gerade einmal ~250MB mit allem Apache2, Php, etc.)



> java -Xmx2048 -Xms2048M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui


Dieser Befehl deutet darauf hin das ich minecraft 2GB von Ingesamt 4GB Hardware RAN

überleg vorher bevor du was du schreiben tust....


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wie ist deine Server IP nochmal?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Server ist unter der Adresse: projekt-teamspeak3.de:5555 zu erreichen.

Die Aktuelle Version ist: 1.5_02beta (Stand: 07.05.2011)


----------



## i3810jaz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@berliner_bengel wir könnten auch ne ig zum Server gründen. Ich glaube die Leute die jetzt n Problem mit Minecraft haben kommen vorlauter PCGHX-Puplic-Server kaum zu Wort
Des weiterren währe es übersichtlicher für uns und wir müssten wichtige Einträge nicht mehr so lange suchen 

Beispiel: Du schreibst der Server geht ein Tag aus Grund A off. Und ein anderrer veröffentlicht neue Serverbilder. Sodass deine Nachricht nicht gelesen wird und so keiner Weis das der Server absichtlicht off is. Und dir dann 2x die Hälfte ne PN schreibt wann der Server wieder on is, weil sie nicht auf deiner Pinnwand geschaut haben.

P.S.: und wir haben keine Anderren Posts im Theard + der Admin der IG z.B.: Du oder ein anderrer Stammspieler könnte Trash rauslöschen, bzw überhohlte dinge löschen (alte bilder) usw.


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja das könnte man machen das könnte man zB in die Clan gemeinschaft von PCGHx einbinden.

Aber jetzt muss ich wieder sagen das der server bis morgen down sein wird...serverneuinstallation...hab natürlich vorher noch forcesave gemacht (aus fehlern lernt man)


----------



## i3810jaz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ne nich da, ich denk wir sollten ne eigene IG machen da man dort verschidene Themen öffnen kann also Bilder, Ankündigungen (usw...)


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/490-pcgh-public-server.html


----------



## refraiser (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Irgendwie kann ich dem Server schon seit etwa einer halben Stunde nicht mehr beitreten. Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Aber jetzt muss ich wieder sagen das der server bis morgen down sein wird...serverneuinstallation...hab natürlich vorher noch forcesave gemacht (aus fehlern lernt man)




Ich probiere ein anderes Template aus weil die anbindung zum server immer abstürtz


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Mai 2011)

Wäre auch dafür das rumgespame nervt.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

welches "gespame"?! Wegen dem Server? Du hast keine ahnung


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Obwohl du es möglich gemacht hast, einen Public Server zu haben, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass du hier alle Rechte besitzt. Du bist ziemlich unfreundlich


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der jenige der mir auf einer blöden art und weise kommt das bist du...."So wies in den wald schallt, schallt es wieder zurück"


----------



## Re4dt (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey Leute kommt mal runter 
@Berliner_bengel
Du könntest doch seperat einen Thread öffnen : PCGHX Minecraft Public Server
und dort Posten wenn es um den Server geht. Dann kann man sich hier spezifisch eher aufs Spiel fixieren dafür ist dieser Thread ja auch da


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

dazu dient mittlerweile eine IG auf wunsch von jaz.

Link is weiter oben


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



> dazu dient mittlerweile eine IG auf wunsch von jaz.



IG? was soll das sein?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

*I*nteressens*G*emeinschaft


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ja aber in einem sammelthread für das spiel an sich? da macht sich doch allein der übersichtlichkeit wegen ein eigener thread besser. sei es nun hier oder im clanforum. ein sammelthread zu einem spiel ist doch nicht dafür da, einen server zu promoten und alles diesbezügliche darüber abzusprechen. der ist doch eher für allgemeine dinge zu dem spiel, seien es fragen, probleme oder neuigkeiten. sowas geht doch zwangsläufig unter, wenn der sammelthread von genügend leuten für die serverpromotion genutzt wird.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ja aber in einem sammelthread für das spiel an sich? da macht sich doch allein der übersichtlichkeit wegen ein eigener thread besser. sei es nun hier oder im clanforum. ein sammelthread zu einem spiel ist doch nicht dafür da, einen server zu promoten und alles diesbezügliche darüber abzusprechen. der ist doch eher für allgemeine dinge zu dem spiel, seien es fragen, probleme oder neuigkeiten. sowas geht doch zwangsläufig unter, wenn der sammelthread von genügend leuten für die serverpromotion genutzt wird.


 

Deswegen IG damit hier in Zukunft wieder über das Spiel an sich geschrieben wird

@ papzt: Du musst dir leider eine andere Wohnung nehmen...ich hab vergessen das unter dem Haus sprengstoff war...nun ja die untere Hälfte fehlt jetzt


----------



## Lyr1x (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey Freunde des Minecräääftens,

_Falls ihr mal zwischen dem "Pixelverschieben" heute noch Zeit findet, schaut doch in den Logitech Maus Wettbewerb, heute ist der letzte Voting-Tag und es gibt auch für die "Voter" tolle Preise zu gewinnen  (siehe meine Signatur)_

_/Werbung aus _
----------------------------------

*Thema Wölfe/Hunde:*

*Wo und Wann spawnen diese? finde die nie =/*


----------



## Naboradd (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Lyr1x schrieb:


> *Thema Wölfe/Hunde:*
> 
> *Wo und Wann spawnen diese? finde die nie =/*


 
Bei Tag (?) im Wald...


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Mai 2011)

Naboradd schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Tag (?) im Wald...



Also mit einer Map die nach 1.4 erstellt wurde hast du höhere Chancen , dann muss es hell sein und es muss in Einem natürlichen Wald sein.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

die map wurde nach 1.4 erstellt...aber hast du auch was das deine Theorie bestätigen  kann?


----------



## Naboradd (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Also mit einer Map die nach 1.4 erstellt wurde hast du höhere Chancen , dann muss es hell sein und es muss in Einem natürlichen Wald sein.


 
Die "Version" der Map ist völlig egal, und "natürlich" muss der Wald auch nicht sein, es reicht sogar schon ein einzelner Baum aus. Allerdings ist die Häufigkeit, mit der genau da drunter ein Wolf spawnt, nicht besonders groß. Je größer/dichter der Wald ist, desto eher findet man einen Wolf.


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Es ist so , habe das mit meinem Kumpel überprüft. Er hatte nach 10 Minuten schon 4 Wölfe und ich keinen nach 2 Stunden obwohl ich mir ein 100 * 200  Feld ( Ultimate Fist ) eingeebnet habe um dort Wölfe spamen zu lassen , also mit Zaun und so. Da ist bis jetzt noch kein einziger Wolf gekommen. Insgesamt ist er jetzt bei 14 und ich bei 5 Wölfen nach vielleicht 5 Stunden spielzeit.


----------



## Senfgurke (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

wasn das?
jemand hat meinen Tunnel zugemauert


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

welchen Tunnel? Hab "nur" die Strecke von D00mfreak dicht gemacht weils mein projektgewesen ist^^


----------



## Senfgurke (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

wenn du links neben meinem haus stehst, gehst du in dne garten eden, da ist eine tür, die bergab führt, dann nach links irgendwann abknickt und da ist dicht.
da gings normal zu einem haus am see, da wurden auch ein paar fenster zerstört.

und noch eine frage:
wo ist denn jetzt norden?
an der ubahn steht nur noch osten und westen...


----------



## Naboradd (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Senfgurke schrieb:


> und noch eine frage:
> wo ist denn jetzt norden?
> an der ubahn steht nur noch osten und westen...


Wenn du weißt, in welche Richtung Osten und Westen liegen, sollte es auch nicht weiter schwer herauszufinden sein, in welche Richtung dann Norden (und Süden) liegt, oder? 

Wenn Bukkit läuft, könnte man vielleicht auch mal über ein Plugin nachdenken, mit dem man bestimmte Gebiete schützen, bzw. nur von berechtigten Personen verändern lassen kann...


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

achso senf...das war glaub ich weil dort drunter die Nord - Süd verbindung lang sollte...ich muss aber tiefer gehen zuviele Keller, kannst du also wieder auf machen


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Schaut mal auf den server was meint ihr zu dem!?

80.95.150.211:25565


----------



## d00mfreak (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> welchen Tunnel? Hab "nur" die Strecke von D00mfreak dicht gemacht weils mein projektgewesen ist^^


 
Jo, kannst mich von der Whitelist löschen.


----------



## Senfgurke (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Wenn du weißt, in welche Richtung Osten und Westen liegen, sollte es auch nicht weiter schwer herauszufinden sein, in welche Richtung dann Norden (und Süden) liegt, oder?
> 
> Wenn Bukkit läuft, könnte man vielleicht auch mal über ein Plugin nachdenken, mit dem man bestimmte Gebiete schützen, bzw. nur von berechtigten Personen verändern lassen kann...


 
ja das is klar 

aber die bahn nach norden ist weg...
und soweit ich mich erinnern kann waren meine boxen in den Kisten voll mit Stuff


----------



## Naboradd (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Senfgurke schrieb:


> aber die bahn nach norden ist weg...
> und soweit ich mich erinnern kann waren meine boxen in den Kisten voll mit Stuff


 
Es hat noch garkeine Bahn nach Norden gegeben, die Schilder waren bloß falsch beschriftet 
Warum die Strecke nach Westen (?) momentan dicht ist, weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

was ist den Hier los o.O?

Die strecke nachn Westen ist doch Offen...

@ D00mfreak es ist nun mal ne tatsache ich kann auch nicht einfach bei euch was verändern nach Lust und laune...da würdet Ihrauch meckern (was der eine oder andere schon getan hat^^)

@ Senfgurke die strecke nach norden ist jetzt = nach westen


Wenn Ihr kein Interesse mehr daran habt (was eigentlich schon merkbar ist), dann müsst Ihr des sagen dann kann ich den Server vom Netz nehmen...


----------



## i3810jaz (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kein Interresse mehr an Server? Der Server ist toll... Aber warum is er grad off? Ist es deswegen?: Willkommen · Projekt - Teamspeak 3oder wegen mangelndem Interresse


----------



## hamst0r (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich würde auch sehr gerne weiterspielen. 
Dehero ist auch dabei!


----------



## Sebastian1980 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Clawhammer

war dein name nicht neulich noch berliner_bengel?


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

War das so?^^'

Jap war es...


----------



## Sebastian1980 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hab mich schon gewundert und dachte ich wär im falschen thread^^


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nja ales ich mich vor 2jahren angemeldet hatte hiess ich fast überall so...nur bin ich aber kein bengel mehr 

Weiß wer woher mein Name kommt?





1..2..3.. na auf dem weg mit dem zeiger nach google?




Clawhammer ist eine Codename von AMD's erster Architektur wo sie Intel "geboxt" haben


----------



## hamst0r (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Echt traurig was manche für einen Spaß daran haben, die Bauten anderer zu beschädigen. 

Trotzdem nochmal ein momentanes Bild von unserer Stadt. 
Leider war die Sichtweite nicht weit genug eingestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Schaut mal auf den server was meint ihr zu dem!?

80.95.150.211:25565


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@ Crash du brauchst den Thread ne zuspammen...


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mach ich nicht! Wollte nur gerne ne Antwort auf eine frage mehr nicht.


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ein paar Post drüber hast du schon mal gefragt, wenn keiner eine Antwort gibt, heisst des dann wohl das noch keiner drauf war


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey,
war heute Mittag auch mal auf dem Server mit ibiz3180 oder so und hams0r.
War echt nett, leider alles ziemlich malträdiert, mein Ingame Name ist (Falls ihr zukünftig mit Whitlist spielt) pupps123
mfg


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ach dann warst du des also...ich bin Phenom


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ah ok, also ich join mal kurz, bist du on?


----------



## Pikus (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ähm... was war denn das grad?


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Laut dem hier: Kabel BW GmbH - CleverKabel 50 hast dein Cousin gerade mal 2,5Mbit Upload...das ist nen witz um nen 20 Mann server zubetreiben...

Aso nen Mod drauf ziehen...


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ähm... was war denn das grad?


 Versteh ich auch nicht!?
@Clawhammer Ich frag ihn ob er einen Screen macht.
P.S: Was sollte die schei* eig. gerade?


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

was den? Server aus? Normal ne wenn ich nen Mod drauf packen will


----------



## Pikus (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Achso, dann sag das doch


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

=P

jo und wegen der diskussion...am besten jeder probiert es selbst bei mir gingen nicht mehr wie 4 leuten drauf


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich kann keine Ports am Router freigeben 
Schei* Fritz Box ist PW Geschützt


----------



## Pikus (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Welche Mod willst du denn grad draufhauen? und wie lange brauchst du dafür ca.?


----------



## hamst0r (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Crash: Der Server ist echt klasse, besonders die riesen großen Gebäude! 
Mal sehen ob es mir besser gefällt als auf Clawhammer's. War bisher eigentlich immer super da.


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hamst0r wir haben jetzt zMod installiert


----------



## hamst0r (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Server läuft nicht mehr?
Ich spiel wahrscheinlich auf deinem Server weiter Clawhammer.


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hamst0r ich hab nen 2ten Server installiert mit einer neuen Karte...Bene11660 ist begeistert.

5553 ist der Port


----------



## ChaoZ (15. Mai 2011)

Ich würd euch gern mal besuchen, wie ist die IP? Also vom PCGHX Server von Clawhammer.


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

gerne:

88.84.141.74:5555 (dieser wird nicht mehr Supportet)

und 

88.84.141.74:5553


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hiho,

Habe mir erstmal Kohle auf mein Paypal Konto überwiesen.
Werde es mir dann auch mal zulegen.

War bisher immer nur Offline unterwegs, aber das hat irgendwie nie so richtig spass gemacht.^^

Kann ich da dann mit bei euch auf dem Server?

mfg


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Klar warum nicht

Eine Bitte nochmal alles was mit dem Server den ich anbieten tue in der Geminschaft besprechen --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/490-pcgh-public-server.html


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hier sind MAP Files: http://rapidshare.com/files/1493458935/Neuer_Ordner.7z PW: Phenom


Aber vorsicht


----------



## Naboradd (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was ist das für eine Karte? Und wen willst du damit ärgern? 

-------

Edit: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

das ist die alte Karte weil danach sehr oft gefragt worden ist, ähm ärgern will ich keinen aber ich finds gaaaanz lustig


----------



## Senfgurke (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

das ist die map vom neuen server?
ist doch geil 

edit:
ist der server aus? ich komm nicht drauf...
(88.84.141.74:5553)


----------



## Naboradd (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Senfgurke schrieb:


> das ist die map vom neuen server?


 
Das WIRD sie, ich bin noch ein wenig am dran rumfeilen. Leider wird die Arbeit da dran dauernd durch meinen Job unterbrochen...


----------



## hamst0r (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sieht schonmal sehr gut aus.  
Dann muss ich mir aber schnell überlegen, wie ich mein nächstes Haus baue, bevor das wieder so ein Klotz wird. 

Wie lange wird es wohl noch dauern?


----------



## i3810jaz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Auf jeden Fall zu lange , deine Anfänge auf dem Massenserver sahen eigentlich ganz gut aus !


----------



## hamst0r (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

 Wo ist überhaupt dein Grundstück?

Na, erkennt ihr ihn wieder? 
Leider nicht rund auf der Rückseite, der Stein war schon da und ich wollte nicht nochmal alles abreißen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

jo der ist derzeit aus, ich hab die Karte sprichwörtlich gesprengt


----------



## Sebastian1980 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Naboradd

hi, verrätst du mir den seed der karte, von der du die bilder gepostet hast? die schaut super aus, ich würd sie gern im singleplayer spielen.


----------



## FanomFrame (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hi hab ein problem wenn ich die Zip von MISA201 in den texture pack ordner mache schließt sich das fenster 
auch wenn ih es starten will
wenn er raus aus dem Texturepackordner ist geht alles wie immer


----------



## FanomFrame (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hatte jemand schon dasselbe oder muss ich hardware sagen????????????


----------



## hamst0r (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hast du vorher das Spiel gepatcht, damit du größere Texturen als 16x16 benutzen kannst?


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Mai 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du vorher das Spiel gepatcht, damit du größere Texturen als 16x16 benutzen kannst?



Ja ! Daran habe ich auch gedacht.


----------



## i3810jaz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wie du Misa installierst findest du auf der offiziellen Downloadseite. Leider nur in Englisch ist aber leicht zu verstehen .

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1021&t=252531


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kann leider nicht auf euren Server zugreifen.

Ist der gerade Offline?

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo, ich und Clawhammer haben mit TNT gespielt


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jo, ich und Clawhammer haben mit TNT gespielt


 Will mitmachen.^^


Wann ist der wieder Online?


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also falls du die alte IP meinst, die gar nicht mehr, die neue ist anstatt mit :5555 mit :5553 der müsste On sein


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hmmm... Hab das mit 5553, aber der will net Connecten.

Habe es mir runtergeladen, dann hat er sich aktualisiert und dann bin ich auf Multiplayer.
Dort habe ich die IP von Seite 80 eingegeben mit endung 5553, aber der will einfach net.

mfg


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

die IP geht grade nicht ich habe jetzt einen neuen Server wie ich bereits schon vor einer Woche gesagt hatte ich geb die IP später bekannt.

mfG


----------



## Senfgurke (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ebenso, komme auf den 5553 auch nicht drauf.


ich hab nix gesagt


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



der Port wird gleich bleiben, nur ich weiss ne ob ich lieber auf Nabo warten sollte, wäre besser als das hin und her der MAps


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also wird das wohl heut nix mehr? *ganz lieb frag*


----------



## Naboradd (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Also wird das wohl heut nix mehr? *ganz lieb frag*


Ich muss noch ein paar "Kleinigkeiten" an der Karte machen, z.B. ein paar Tunnel für die Bahn/U-Bahn bohren und die Schienen verlegen, das geht wesentlich einfacher und schneller über den Karteneditor.
Ich hoffe, daß ich das heute abend/nacht fertig bekomme, dann könnte der Server vielleicht morgen schon laufen. Falls es morgen nicht klappt, wirds aber spätestens Freitag soweit sein


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Map-Man hat gesprochen


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



toll, also muss ich auf Freitag hoffen.
Das WE wird dann schwierig zu spielen.

Naja, aber wenn es sich lohnt, dann warte ich gerne.^^
Freue mich schon auf das zusammenspielen (-craften) mit euch!


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Mai 2011)

Schon 2,2 Millionen verkaufte Spiele !


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

nicht schlecht, Herr Specht


----------



## d00mfreak (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> @Naboradd
> 
> hi, verrätst du mir den seed der karte, von der du die bilder gepostet hast? die schaut super aus, ich würd sie gern im singleplayer spielen.


 
Da hänge ich mich dran. Und welches Texture Pack nutzt du?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

oh, vielen dank.. ich nutze misas texturepack.
ich würd auch gern mal auf den server euren schauen, aber ich habe bereits einen stammserver, auf dem ich es allerdings leider auch nur alle paar wochen mal für wenige stunden schaffe. zuviel arbeit, zu wenig geld und viel zu wenig wirklich freie zeit momentan. dann doch lieber risikofrei alle paar tage abends mal ne stunde im sp. wobei diese zeit auch immer mal mit codbo konkurriert.


----------



## Naboradd (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Da hänge ich mich dran. Und welches Texture Pack nutzt du?


 
Den Seed kann ich euch gern geben, allerdings wird euch der nix bringen, da die Karte mit Hilfe eines Terrain-Mods erstellt wurde (der zwischen den einzelnen Versionen und auch zwischen Singleplayer und Multiplayer immer etwas unterschiedliche Karten generiert).

Mein Textur-Pack: das ist eine selbst zusammen gestellte Mischung aus Misa, LB Photo Realism, Sanguine, Enhanced HD, und noch so einigen Textur-Packs...


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo stimmt das hatten wir ja im TS abgesprochen gehabt, wie weit bist du eigentl?


----------



## Naboradd (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Jo stimmt das hatten wir ja im TS abgesprochen gehabt, wie weit bist du eigentl?


Hab gestern leider nicht mehr viel geschafft, aber knapp 3/4 der Schienen/Tunnel sind inzwischen fertig. Ich mache gleich Feierabend, und dann hoffe ich, daß ich noch 3-4 Stunden ungestört im Editor dran rumbasteln kann, und dann kanns losgehen mit dem Einrichten des Servers


----------



## Sebastian1980 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



> Den Seed kann ich euch gern geben, allerdings wird euch der nix bringen, da die Karte mit Hilfe eines Terrain-Mods erstellt wurde


wärst du bereit, mir die karte auch so zu geben? die sollte ja im sp auch funkionieren. aber wenn dann nur die blanke map, ohne das darauf was gebaut wurde, also ohne ubahn vorbereitungen per editor oder ähnlichem. mein dank würde dir ewig hinterherschleichen, die bilder sahen grandios aus.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Joar komm einfach nachher ins TS dann können wir ja alles weitere klären


----------



## Senfgurke (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hab einen lustigen Screenshot von gestern.
So sieht ein "explode 70" bei mir aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hi zusammen ich hab mal ne ganz doofe Frage ich hab nen Worldseed eingegeben (is sehr Unbekannt, ich glaub bisher kenn nur ich ihn ) ich Finde die Landschaften die Er genneriert Super. Viel Grün, tolle Berge mit überhängen usw. Jedoch sehen die Welten immer ein wenig anders aus und der Spwan liegt auch wo anders. Is das normal?


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja ist es weil es kann keine Karte 2x Generiert werden, also jede Karte ist einmalig


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist der Server jetzt eig. on? In der IG konnte ich nichts finden?


----------



## i3810jaz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wa1lock, denke nicht da die Map laut nabos Post zu 3/4 fertig ist.


----------



## i3810jaz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier n paar Bilder des Mapseedes. Gefällt euch der Seed? Den Seed würde ich, wenn euch die Bilder gefallen, im Forum veröffentlichen.


----------



## Re4dt (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die Map ist mal Genial  Seed Bitte   *ganz lieb frag* xD


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jop Aktuell arbeitet Nabo noch fleissig dran, mal shcauen ob des Heute fertig wird


----------



## i3810jaz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sorry ich war grad weg, deswegen hab ich auch nicht gleich geantwortet.
Wegen dem Mapseed, keiner wird mir glauben (deswegen auch die Bilder zuerst),
denn der Mapseed lautet: i3810jaz
Bitte schreibt jetzt nicht "He der 1. April is vorbei" oder so ähnlich. Es ist der Mapseed. Der Spawn liegt manchmal woanderst und man muss ein wenig suchen. Schlussendlich wird man aber entlohnt.


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ja ist es weil es kann keine Karte 2x Generiert werden, also jede Karte ist einmalig


 Die Karte wird gleich generiert , aber nur der Anfang ( oder das was du schon hast ). 
Wenn du in ein neues Gebiet gehst ist es also wieder egal welchen Seed du eingegeben hast


----------



## Re4dt (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Dank dir  Ich schau mich mal bei der Map bisschen um ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Die Karte wird gleich generiert , aber nur der Anfang ( oder das was du schon hast ).
> Wenn du in ein neues Gebiet gehst ist es also wieder egal welchen Seed du eingegeben hast


 
Das hast du mich etwas falsch verstanden, wenn ich meinet wegen bei dir den Seed xy eingebe und bei mir auf dem Server xy eingebe wird es zu 100% nicht die gleiche Karte sein...

Also...genau durchlesen...dann schreiben...weil eine bestehende Karte wird ja nicht noch einmal generiert, ausser was noch nicht bgekannt ist...


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Das hast du mich etwas falsch verstanden, wenn ich meinet wegen bei dir den Seed xy eingebe und bei mir auf dem Server xy eingebe wird es zu 100% nicht die gleiche Karte sein...
> 
> Also...genau durchlesen...dann schreiben...weil eine bestehende Karte wird ja nicht noch einmal generiert, ausser was noch nicht bgekannt ist...


 Hör doch einfach mal auf Mist zu erzählen und lese meinen Post. Habe ich irgendwas von deinem Post erwähnt ? Nein ...

Der Spawnchunk ist gleich , mehr aber auch nicht ...


----------



## i3810jaz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ahh, ok hab mich wo verlesen....


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

 alter wie bist du den drauf...bleib ma ruhig und sachlich


Was meinst was ich geschrieben habe...das *NICHT* jede Karte zu 100% gleich ist


----------



## Sebastian1980 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



> Ja ist es weil es kann keine Karte 2x Generiert werden


doch, zumindest wenn die karte ohne editor direkt von mc generiert wurde, dann mit hilfe des seeds. der startpunkt mag variieren, aber die map ist gleich, wenn man bei der erstellung den selben seed angibt.


----------



## Star_KillA (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> doch, zumindest wenn die karte ohne editor direkt von mc generiert wurde, dann mit hilfe des seeds. der startpunkt mag variieren, aber die map ist gleich, wenn man bei der erstellung den selben seed angibt.


 Das würde bedeuten das jeder Seed in der Cloud ist oder die Map für jeden Seed schon generiert ist , das ist unmöglich.


----------



## Clawhammer (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Das würde bedeuten das jeder Seed in der Cloud ist oder die Map für jeden Seed schon generiert ist , das ist unmöglich.



Das ist ja das was ich sagen wollte^^ Grundformen mögen zwar gleich sein aber 1:1 wird es mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit nicht sein


----------



## Star_KillA (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Das ist ja das was ich sagen wollte^^ Grundformen mögen zwar gleich sein aber 1:1 wird es mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit nicht sein


 Dann sind wir uns einig 

Ok ich habe es mir eklären lassen :

Mithilfe des Seeds berechnet Minecraft mit einem Algorithmus die Map , sprich jede Map mit selbem Seed ist auch gleich. 
Das war dann Theorie Nummer 3 die ich im Kopf hatte , stimmt also doch .


----------



## Clawhammer (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

jop


----------



## RSX (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



			
				Notch schrieb:
			
		

> Well, that worked out better than I thought.. http://i.imgur.com/JUEYD.jpg



via Twitter

Oder hat das hier jemand schon geposted?

Gruß
http://i.imgur.com/JUEYD.jpg


----------



## Star_KillA (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



RSX schrieb:


> via Twitter
> 
> Oder hat das hier jemand schon geposted?
> 
> ...


 Nice endlich ohne Mod , nein hatte noch niemand gepostet.


----------



## Naboradd (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ist der Server jetzt eig. on? In der IG konnte ich nichts finden?


 
Der Server läuft jetzt 
Bauen funktioniert allerdings erst, nachdem ihr von Phenom oder mir freigeschaltet wurdet.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Der Server läuft jetzt
> Bauen funktioniert allerdings erst, nachdem ihr von Phenom oder mir freigeschaltet wurdet.


 Freischalten?
Meinst mit Whitelist?
Ich würde gerne freigeschaltet werden, MC Nick ist "fac3l3ss"!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nein es ist Mod zum Schutz vor Griefing istalliert worden...


----------



## RSX (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

BETA 1.6 kommt laut Notch jetzt die kommende Woche! (@notch Twitter)

Habe heute übrigens eine kleine Seite zu meinem Server (für mich und 3 Kumpels) gestartet. 

Link ist in der Signatur.

Gruß


----------



## Re4dt (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hab mir gerade die Bilder angesehen. Habt ihr das wirklich alleine gemacht?  Wirklich Geniale Arbeit


----------



## Naboradd (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Eine spezielle Mod für Minecraft, nichts für Leute mit schwachem Magen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpksyojwqzE


----------



## ChaoZ (22. Mai 2011)

O.o Ist echt Mal krass, probier ich morgen eventuell mal aus.
"To see tings ina diferrent point of view!" xD


----------



## d00mfreak (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Drogen sind schlecht. Mkaahy?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Version 1.6 kommt noch in dieser Woche


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ihr alle mit eurem Twitter 
Am Mittwoch


----------



## ChaoZ (23. Mai 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr alle mit eurem Twitter
> Am Mittwoch



Sicher?


----------



## Clawhammer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

mmh, mal sehen was dann alles kommt als Extra, ob man noch nen Grassmod oder sonst was braucht


----------



## ChaoZ (23. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber waren nicht Falltüren für 1.6 angekündigt?


----------



## Clawhammer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

o.O höre ich dass erste mal lassen wir uns einfach überraschen


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> o.O höre ich dass erste mal lassen wir uns einfach überraschen



Ist ja nicht so schwer die Minepedia Seite zu lesen , wenn sich schon jemand die Mühe macht und alles zusammen trägt. Er hat recht mit falltüren.


----------



## Clawhammer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Het er gesagt das es von der Minecraft Wiki kommt? Nein!

Also brauchst mich dann nicht schräg von der Seite anmachen


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Könnte mich mal bitte einer Freischalten? 

Gamenick ist Bigdaddy203

War schonmal zum schauen auf eurer Map und es ist ganz cool^^


----------



## Naboradd (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch


 
Aaalso, soweit ich bisher aus den Twitter-Häppchen herauslesen konnte, wird das Update am Mittwoch von Notch vorbereitet, und kommt dann voraussichtlich am Donnerstag raus. Enthalten soll es wohl:
- Landkarten
- wachsendes Gras (wie im WildGrass-Mod)
- Falltüren (?)
- Feuer breitet sich nicht mehr endlos aus
- die Booster-Schienen werden wohl überarbeitet
- der Nether soll auch im Multiplayer funktionieren
- diverse Fixes und Tweaks, die Liste soll 78 Zeilen lang sein (die alten Minecart-Booster, also dass sich 2 neben/hintereinander fahrende Carts gegenseitig beschleunigen, soll dann nicht mehr funktionieren)

Pistons wirds aber wohl leider noch nicht geben...


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



> Karten[3]
> Der Nether funktioniert nun auch im Multiplayer [4]
> Shift gedrückt halten und gleichzeitig auf ein Item im  Crafting-Fenster klicken bewirkt, dass dieses Item direkt ins Inventar  gelegt wird.[5]
> Booster-Schienen beschleunigen stärker.[6]
> ...


Bitteschön


----------



## Clawhammer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Is ja sehr nett, aber Naboradd hat des auch geschrieben. btw: Quelle?


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hat er alles geschrieben ? ...


----------



## Naboradd (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hat er alles geschrieben ? ...


 
Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, das das alles wäre...? Aber danke für den Link 

Edit: das ist aber auch noch nicht alles, hier ist (bisher) alles aufgelistet: http://notch.tumblr.com/post/5775170768/the-changelist-for-1-6 

Die Liste ist lang, verdammt viele Bugfixes. Die wichtigsten "negativen" Fixes sind:
- die alten Booster funktionieren nicht mehr
- Boots-Lifte funktionieren nicht mehr so gut (sind langsamer)
- Wasser-Lifte/Leitern funktionieren auch nicht mehr (scheinbar wurden so einige South/West-Bugs behoben)
- Speed-Bug durch Vorstellen der PC-Zeit geht nicht mehr


----------



## RedBrain (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier sind die Changelogs von Notch:

Version 1.6


Spoiler



1.6:

+ Added Nether support to multiplayer
+ Added craftable maps
+ Added hatches
+ Added tall grass in some biomes
+ Mushrooms now spreads (very) slowly
+  Added server property view-distance. Sets the radius of terrain updates  (in chunks) to send to the players. Range 3-15, default 10.

* It’s no longer possible to build solid blocks on the top layer of the maps (sorry!)
* Players stuck in walls will slide towards the nearest gap if there is one
* Made booster tracks speedier
* Severely nerfed fire so it spread slower, and doesn’t spread infinitely
* Seeds are now found in tall grass, using a hoe on the ground no longer works
* Blocks destroyed by other players in multiplayer now shows the breaking block particle effect
* Activated dispensers make sounds and trigger particles in multiplayer
* Doors make sound for other players in multiplayer
* The record player now supports more than 15 different songs

* Fixed running out of memory corrupting the current level
* Fixed the side textures of grass getting extra dark when mining them
* Fixed anaglyph 3d rendering mode having severe visual bugs
* Fixed the crash screen vanishing immediately
* Fixed not being able to target blocks when at x or z pos 1000
* Fixed the achievements screen messing up the sky color
* Fixed saving while sneaking dropping the player through the ground
* Fixed a system clock change messing up the game speed
* Fixed rain sounds not playing with fast graphics enabled
* Fixed hair and cloaks being rendered in the wrong locations on sneaking players
* Fixed the attack/swing animation not being applied to the armor layer
* Fixed player rotation not being loaded correctly when loading a saved game
* Fixed arrow physics, making them not get stuck midair when you open a door
* Fixed arrows hitting reeds, portals, and other non-solid blocks
* Fixed keybindings not getting saved properly under certain conditions
* Fixed the player not being able to sneak off lowered blocks like cacti
* Fixed a bug where the player could mine without swinging their arm
* Fixed boats placed on snow being placed too far up
* Fixed submerged boats rising very very fast 
* Fixed sand dropping onto boats getting stuck in a falling animation
* Fixed a game crash when riding a vehicle or animal into the nether
* Fixed falling while riding not dealing damage to the rider
* Fixed buttons and levers too close to the player being impossible to use
* Fixed dispensers shooting through walls
* Fixed fire hurting through wall corners
* Fixed entities reaching water through wall corners
* Fixed placing doors next to cacti creating half-doors
* Fixed buttons and levers being placeable on leaves in “fast graphics” mode
* Fixed furnaces and dispensers not dropping their contents when destroyed
* Fixed dispensers biasing later slots
* Fixed farmland taking too long to dig
* Fixed tilling below some blocks being possible
* Fixed tilling the underside of blocks somehow working
* Fixed fences and stairs sometimes becoming invisible
* Fixed walking on top of fences not producing step sounds
* Fixed fire sometimes existing mid-air as an invisible block of pain
* Fixed fences and wooden stairs not being flammable
* Fixed fire effect on burning entities sometimes getting rendered in the wrong location
* Fixed fishing rod rendering being a bit lacking
* Fixed fishing rods being stackable
* Fixed mining glass hiding the clouds behind the glass
* Fixed rain falling through liquids
* Fixed items in glass blocks not getting ejected properly
* Fixed water interacting strangely with glass
* Fixed glass not blocking rain sound
* Fixed fences and signs preventing grass from growing
* Fixed rain and snow being incorrectly lit
* Fixed grass staying alive below stair blocks
* Fixed the achievement screen not pausing the game
* Fixed some screens breaking the sky tint color
* Fixed fullscreen mode switching causing mouse issues and screen closes
* Fixed chat messages surviving through game switches
* Fixed ice so it regenerates regardless of whether it’s snowing or not
* Fixed rain falling too slowly
* Fixed levers being placeable on weird locations
* Fixed floor levers sometimes not delivering a signal downwards
* Fixed floor levers sometimes not being removed when the floor is removed
* Fixed rail tiles sometimes not properly connecting to a new neighbor
* Fixed minecarts next to each other causing extreme velocities (sorry!)
* Fixed wolves not following their owner if the name has different caps
* Fixed creepers retaining charge level when they can’t see their target
* Fixed dying in the nether spawning new portals
* “Fixed” beds in the nether
* Fixed inventory acting weird when portaling by making the portal close all screens
* Fixed wooden pressure plates being mined with pickaxes
* Fixed redstone repeaters having the wrong particles
* Fixed saplings being plantable through snow onto non-grass blocks
* Fixed ore density varying per quadrant from the center of the world
* Fixed dispenser graphics being one pixel off. ONE PIXEL!!!
* Fixed mushrooms spawning everywhere during nights
* Fixed animals only spawning near light during the night
* Fixed the multiplayer join screen input field being too short
* Fixed IPv6 addresses being parsed wrongly. To connect to a specific port in IPv6, use the format [1234:567::1]:25565
* Fixed network packets being sent unbuffered, causing huge amounts of packets being sent
* Fixed entity positions going out of synch sometimes. They get re-synched every 20 seconds now.
* Fixed inventory icons not animating after being picked up in multiplayer
* Fixed mushroom soup not leaving a bowl in multiplayer
* Fixed entities above the map height limit becoming invisible
* Fixed healing not flashing the health bar in multiplayer
* Fixed arrows being animated really strangely in multiplayer
* Fixed arrows triggering too many entity move updates in multiplayer
* Fixed the compass not pointing at the spawn location in multiplayer
* Fixed fires being impossible to put out in multiplayer
* Fixed record players spawning client-side fake records in multiplayer
* Fixed records not playing for other players in multiplayer
* Fixed players spawning in the wrong location and quickly lerping to the correct location
* Fixed monsters not being visible for players with their difficulty set to peaceful
* Fixed pigs getting hit by lightning in multiplayer spawning client-side zombie pigmen
* Fixed loads of exploding tnt generating way too many particles, possibly crashing the client
* Fixed bonemeal use in multiplayer sometimes spawning fake client-side trees
* Fixed saplings sometimes spawning trees client-side in multiplayer
* Fixed weather sometimes changing client-side in multiplayer
* Fixed grasscolor.png and foliagecolor.png not being read from texture packs
* Fixed stats getting saved to different files in offline mode if the caps in the player name differ from the true spelling


Quelle: Twitter/Tumblr @Notch - vor 9 Stunden


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. Mai 2011)

Endlich Karten 

Mal sehen, ob es wieder die texturpacks unbenutzbar macht..


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Mai 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich Karten
> 
> Mal sehen, ob es wieder die texturpacks unbenutzbar macht..



Die Karten kann man in die tonne treten.


----------



## i3810jaz (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja, die Karten sind eh nicht der Höhepunkt des Updates. Eher Nether im Multiplayer und nativer Wild-Grass-Mod (wenn der wirklich kommt).


----------



## Naboradd (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> (wenn der wirklich kommt).


 
Ich denke schon, wurde jedenfalls von Notch selbst angekündigt, und der sollte es ja wissen


----------



## i3810jaz (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kommt, hab den Beweis 

Der Offizielle Beta 1.6 Trailer 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oTxrGZGfNJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Kommt, hab den Beweis
> 
> Der Offizielle Beta 1.6 Trailer
> 
> ...


 Ich kannte ihn zwar schon , aber er zeigt nochmal wie bekloppt die Karten sind : Man muss sie draußen haben damit man was aufzeichnet ..


----------



## RedBrain (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Die Karten kann man in die tonne treten.


 
Das finde ich besser -> http://map.team9000.net/

Minecraft Survival Map Overview by Team9000 

Das stimme ich zu! Selbst gecrafte Karten sind nicht ganz so toll. :/


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Das finde ich besser -> http://map.team9000.net/
> 
> Minecraft Survival Map Overview by Team9000
> 
> Das stimme ich zu! Selbst gecrafte Karten sind nicht ganz so toll. :/


 Eben ^^ Ich habe auch seit 1.3 einen Karten Mod installiert.
Was willst du mit einer Karte die auf sein muss damit sie aktiviert ist , dann passieren sachen wie im Video mit dem Creeper


----------



## i3810jaz (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Klar, zu Minecraft gehört das Verirren dazu, deswegen denke ich eher das es als Art Gadget zu verstehen ist und nicht als vollwertiges Feature. Das wirklich wichtige an ver. 1.6 is eh der native Wild-Grass-Mod, die höhrere Sichtweite (150 %) (wenn ich das noch richtig weis), der entgültige Umstieg auf Boostschienen (klassische Booster funktionieren nicht mehr), Die Itegration des Nethers im Multiplayer, und ganz viele Bugfixes.

Der Hauptnachteil ist: in Layer 128 Sollen sich keine sollieden Blöcke mehr plazieren lassen (sicher wegen den Schwarzenregentopfen bzw. das sich keine Schneschicht bilden kann).


Warten wie morgen ab, da soll Minecraft Beta 1.6 erscheinen.


Meine Wünsche an Minecraft währen eigentlich dann nur: Maximale Bauhöhe auf 192 erhöhen, Wolken-Level auf Layer 196-200 und die Integration von ß.


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Klar, zu Minecraft gehört das Verirren dazu, deswegen denke ich eher das es als Art Gadget zu verstehen ist und nicht als vollwertiges Feature. Das wirklich wichtige an ver. 1.6 is eh der native Wild-Grass-Mod, die höhrere Sichtweite (150 %) (wenn ich das noch richtig weis), der entgültige Umstieg auf Boostschienen (klassische Booster funktionieren nicht mehr), Die Itegration des Nethers im Multiplayer, und ganz viele Bugfixes.
> 
> Der Hauptnachteil ist: in Layer 128 Sollen sich keine sollieden Blöcke mehr plazieren lassen (sicher wegen den Schwarzenregentopfen bzw. das sich keine Schneschicht bilden kann).
> 
> ...


 
Also eigentlich sind es Serverseitige Settings ^^ Aber du magst schon Recht haben 130 ist zu wenig.
Ich habe mit meinem Texturepack keine Wolken


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich kannte ihn zwar schon , aber er zeigt nochmal wie bekloppt die Karten sind : Man muss sie draußen haben damit man was aufzeichnet ..


 
Irgendwie komme ich aus dem Gefühl nicht raus, das du immer das letzte Wort haben musst...


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Irgendwie komme ich aus dem Gefühl nicht raus, das du immer das letzte Wort haben musst...


 Sollte nur heißen das ich jetzt nicht wegen seinem Trailer die Meinung habe das die Karten dumm sind.


----------



## i3810jaz (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Tja, Heute ist Beta 1.6 ja leider nicht rausgekommen (bis jetzt) warten wir mal auf morgen .


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Mai 2011)

i3810jaz schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Heute ist Beta 1.6 ja leider nicht rausgekommen (bis jetzt) warten wir mal auf morgen .



Tippe auf , wie notch gesagt hat , morgen Mittag .


----------



## Clawhammer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hehe, jetzt werden schon Wetten abgeschlossen, aber bis die Funktionalität der Mods auf der Version 1.6 nicht gewährleistet ist. Bleibt der Server auf diesem Stand.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Minecraft 1.6 bzw jetzt auch 1.6.2 Beta Patch drausen!

Hauptseite

Minecraft Beta 1.6 : The Word of Notch

*Minecraft Beta 1.6*

             This update requires both a client and a server update.
 Changelist:
 1.6:

New features:
+ Added Nether support to multiplayer
+  The client will ask minecraft.net if the current login is valid. If the  server says “no”, a warning message appears in the client. You can  still play the game even if this happens.
+ Added craftable maps
+ Added hatches
+ Added tall grass in some biomes
+ Mushrooms now spreads (very) slowly
+  Added server property view-distance. Sets the radius of terrain updates  (in chunks) to send to the players. Range 3-15, default 10.
+ Added dead shrubs in deserts
+ Added allow-nether (set to true or false) in server.properties
+ Blocks destroyed by other players in multiplayer now shows the breaking block particle effect
+ Doors make sound for other players in multiplayer
+ The record player now supports more than 15 different songs (you can’t get the records yet, though)
+ Activated dispensers make sounds and trigger particles in multiplayer
+ Players stuck in walls will slide towards the nearest gap if there is one

Changes:
* Disabled Advanced OpenGL until we can fix some bugs with it
* It’s no longer possible to build solid blocks on the top layer of the maps (sorry!)
* Made booster tracks speedier
* Severely nerfed fire so it spread slower, and doesn’t spread infinitely
* Seeds are now found in tall grass, using a hoe on the ground no longer works
* Compressed network traffic more agressively
* Blocks that don’t change appearance when the data changes don’t send block updates when their data changes now
* Arrows shot by players can now be picked up by all players
* Nothing riding anything or being ridden by anything can enter portals

Bugfixes:
* Fixed running out of memory corrupting the current level
* Fixed the side textures of grass getting extra dark when mining them
* Fixed anaglyph 3d rendering mode having severe visual bugs
* Fixed the crash screen vanishing immediately
* Fixed not being able to target blocks when at x or z pos 1000
* Fixed the achievements screen messing up the sky color
* Fixed saving while sneaking dropping the player through the ground
* Fixed a system clock change messing up the game speed
* Fixed rain sounds not playing with fast graphics enabled
* Fixed hair and cloaks being rendered in the wrong locations on sneaking players
* Fixed the attack/swing animation not being applied to the armor layer
* Fixed player rotation not being loaded correctly when loading a saved game
* Fixed arrow physics, making them not get stuck midair when you open a door
* Fixed arrows hitting reeds, portals, and other non-solid blocks
* Fixed keybindings not getting saved properly under certain conditions
* Fixed the player not being able to sneak off lowered blocks like cacti
* Fixed a bug where the player could mine without swinging their arm
* Fixed boats placed on snow being placed too far up
* Fixed submerged boats rising very very fast 
* Fixed sand dropping onto boats getting stuck in a falling animation
* Fixed a game crash when riding a vehicle or animal into the nether
* Fixed falling while riding not dealing damage to the rider
* Fixed buttons and levers too close to the player being impossible to use
* Fixed dispensers shooting through walls
* Fixed fire hurting through wall corners
* Fixed entities reaching water through wall corners
* Fixed placing doors next to cacti creating half-doors
* Fixed buttons and levers being placeable on leaves in “fast graphics” mode
* Fixed furnaces and dispensers not dropping their contents when destroyed
* Fixed dispensers biasing later slots
* Fixed farmland taking too long to dig
* Fixed tilling below some blocks being possible
* Fixed tilling the underside of blocks somehow working
* Fixed fences and stairs sometimes becoming invisible
* Fixed walking on top of fences not producing step sounds
* Fixed fire sometimes existing mid-air as an invisible block of pain
* Fixed fences and wooden stairs not being flammable
* Fixed fire effect on burning entities sometimes getting rendered in the wrong location
* Fixed fishing rod rendering being a bit lacking
* Fixed fishing rods being stackable
* Fixed mining glass hiding the clouds behind the glass
* Fixed rain falling through liquids
* Fixed items in glass blocks not getting ejected properly
* Fixed water interacting strangely with glass
* Fixed glass not blocking rain sound
* Fixed fences and signs preventing grass from growing
* Fixed rain and snow being incorrectly lit
* Fixed grass staying alive below stair blocks
* Fixed the achievement screen not pausing the game
* Fixed some screens breaking the sky tint color
* Fixed fullscreen mode switching causing mouse issues and screen closes
* Fixed chat messages surviving through game switches
* Fixed ice so it regenerates regardless of whether it’s snowing or not
* Fixed rain falling too slowly
* Fixed levers being placeable on weird locations
* Fixed floor levers sometimes not delivering a signal downwards
* Fixed floor levers sometimes not being removed when the floor is removed
* Fixed rail tiles sometimes not properly connecting to a new neighbor
* Fixed minecarts next to each other causing extreme velocities (sorry!)
* Fixed wolves not following their owner if the name has different caps
* Fixed creepers retaining charge level when they can’t see their target
* Fixed dying in the nether spawning new portals
* “Fixed” beds in the nether
* Fixed inventory acting weird when portaling by making the portal close all screens
* Fixed wooden pressure plates being mined with pickaxes
* Fixed redstone repeaters having the wrong particles
* Fixed saplings being plantable through snow onto non-grass blocks
* Fixed ore density varying per quadrant from the center of the world
* Fixed dispenser graphics being one pixel off. ONE PIXEL!!!
* Fixed mushrooms spawning everywhere during nights
* Fixed animals only spawning near light during the night
* Fixed the multiplayer join screen input field being too short
* Fixed IPv6 addresses being parsed wrongly. To connect to a specific port in IPv6, use the format [1234:567::1]:25565
* Fixed network packets being sent unbuffered, causing huge amounts of packets being sent
* Fixed entity positions going out of synch sometimes. They get re-synched every 20 seconds now.
* Fixed inventory icons not animating after being picked up in multiplayer
* Fixed mushroom soup not leaving a bowl in multiplayer
* Fixed entities above the map height limit becoming invisible
* Fixed healing not flashing the health bar in multiplayer
* Fixed arrows being animated really strangely in multiplayer
* Fixed arrows triggering too many entity move updates in multiplayer
* Fixed the compass not pointing at the spawn location in multiplayer
* Fixed fires being impossible to put out in multiplayer
* Fixed record players spawning client-side fake records in multiplayer
* Fixed records not playing for other players in multiplayer
* Fixed players spawning in the wrong location and quickly lerping to the correct location
* Fixed monsters not being visible for players with their difficulty set to peaceful
* Fixed pigs getting hit by lightning in multiplayer spawning client-side zombie pigmen
* Fixed loads of exploding tnt generating way too many particles, possibly crashing the client
* Fixed bonemeal use in multiplayer sometimes spawning fake client-side trees
* Fixed saplings sometimes spawning trees client-side in multiplayer
* Fixed weather sometimes changing client-side in multiplayer
* Fixed grasscolor.png and foliagecolor.png not being read from texture packs
* Fixed stats getting saved to different files in offline mode if the caps in the player name differ from the true spelling
* Fixed fireballs not being visible in multiplayer
* Fixed ghasts’ fireing animation not being visible in multiplayer
* Fixed receiving more items than the maximum stack size sometimes causing an oversized stack in the inventory


----------



## hamst0r (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hört sich doch gut an. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit 1.5 und 1.6 gleichzeitig lauffähig zu haben? Würde gerne 1.6 SP spielen und den 1.5 (noch) im Multiplayer.


----------



## Festplatte (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hi Leute ich hab jetzt die 1.6 und Falltüren und alle anderen neuen Dinge (Karten, Hohes Gras, usw.) sind unsichtbar, also haben keine Textur! Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Re4dt (26. Mai 2011)

Hast du Vll ein anderes Textur Pack installiert als das original ?


----------



## Festplatte (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ah ja, daran hab ich garnicht gedacht. Jetzt gehts! Ach ja und weißt du wie man einer Landkarte einen Namen geben kann? Bei mir steht da nur map_0...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Habt wohl denn Server offline genommen?^^


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Habt wohl denn Server offline genommen?^^


 Keine Plugins ? .. 

Hier der changelog auf Deutsch Hauptseite


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Mai 2011)

Ne, hab geupdatet und schätze mal, das ich deswegen nicht mehr auf denn Server komme.^^


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Mai 2011)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, hab geupdatet und schätze mal, das ich deswegen nicht mehr auf denn Server komme.^^



Kann auch sein ^^ 
Bei meinem Link müsst ihr rechts noch auf  Patch Historie drücken


----------



## Clawhammer (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja nja, ich weiss ne ob ich jetzt einfach so updaten kann, weil ein Grassmod installiert ist, und ob sich das ne überschreiben tut. Ich warte erst einmal ab was Naboradd dazu sagt.

Btw: der hauptbahnhof ist von Grund auf erneuert worden übersichtlicher jetzt


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Mai 2011)

Also ich fand das Update jetzt nicht soo toll. Klar, Falltüren sind ganz cool aber von Maps werde ich kaum Gebrauch machen. Die Bugfixes sind mir da wichtiger.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

die falltüren find ich jetzt nicht so dolle, sind ja im boden versenkt. ich ging eigentlich davon aus, das man die mit dem boden bündig anbringen kann.


----------



## Naboradd (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Ne, hab geupdatet und schätze mal, das ich deswegen nicht mehr auf denn Server komme.^^


Ähm, wurde doch bereits an mehreren Stellen erwähnt, dass ihr euch ein Backup anlegt, weil der Server noch auf 1.5 bleibt... 



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ja nja, ich weiss ne ob ich jetzt einfach so updaten kann, weil ein Grassmod installiert ist, und ob sich das ne überschreiben tut. Ich warte erst einmal ab was Naboradd dazu sagt.


Den Grasmod können wir in Zukunft weglassen, ist ja im Spiel integriert. Aber vom zMod gibts noch keine Version für 1.6, der Server müsste sonst ohne zMod laufen. Und noch wichtiger: die TerrainMod ist ebenfalls noch nicht für 1.6 erhältlich, sobald jemand ohne diese Mod zum Rand der Karte laufen würde, und der Server neue Gebiete generiert, würden die sich massiv von der bisherigen Landschaft unterscheiden, da würde dann z.B. so etwas passieren: http://home.comcast.net/~stevemumford/fx/mc/minecraft-error-02.jpg
Lasst den Mod-Schreibern doch etwas Zeit, die V1.6 ist ja nichtmal nen halben Tag alt...


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Mai 2011)

Naboradd schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, wurde doch bereits an mehreren Stellen erwähnt, dass ihr euch ein Backup anlegt, weil der Server noch auf 1.5 bleibt...
> 
> Den Grasmod können wir in Zukunft weglassen, ist ja im Spiel integriert. Aber vom zMod gibts noch keine Version für 1.6, der Server müsste sonst ohne zMod laufen. Und noch wichtiger: die TerrainMod ist ebenfalls noch nicht für 1.6 erhältlich, sobald jemand ohne diese Mod zum Rand der Karte laufen würde, und der Server neue Gebiete generiert, würden die sich massiv von der bisherigen Landschaft unterscheiden, da würde dann z.B. so etwas passieren: http://home.comcast.net/~stevemumford/fx/mc/minecraft-error-02.jpg
> Lasst den Mod-Schreibern doch etwas Zeit, die V1.6 ist ja nichtmal nen halben Tag alt...



Wann habt ihr eure Map erstellt ?


----------



## Clawhammer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

wieso wann? es geht darum das die Karte "per Hand" erstellt worden ist und ein Mod mit installiert ist, der die Map im gleichen Stil weiter baut, ansonsten passiert eben das was naboradd schon gesagt hatte.

Also abwarten Tee trinken.


----------



## Naboradd (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr eure Map erstellt ?


 
Wann? Vor ca. 2-3 Wochen. Aber sie wurde mithilfe der PhoenixTerrainMod erstellt, mit der man den Geländegenerator steuern kann. Ist die Mod weg, läuft wieder der "alte" Generator, und erzeugt ein total anderes Gelände.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hi Leute,

Wir suchen jemanden aus unserer Minecraft-"Szene", der einen Guide für die PCGH.de schreibt. Also eine Art Summary, worum es bei dem Spiel geht, was es für Erweiterungen/Mods usw. gibt. Damit auch Nicht-Spieler verstehen, worum es dabei geht.

Wer Lust, Zeit, Interesse usw. hat, der schreibe mir doch bitte eine PN.

Danke!


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Mai 2011)

Naboradd schrieb:
			
		

> Wann? Vor ca. 2-3 Wochen. Aber sie wurde mithilfe der PhoenixTerrainMod erstellt, mit der man den Geländegenerator steuern kann. Ist die Mod weg, läuft wieder der "alte" Generator, und erzeugt ein total anderes Gelände.



Das wird dann stimmen , bei einer normalen Map passiert das nur wenn sie sehr alt ist .


----------



## Clawhammer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hä, von was sprichst du da eigentlich? Ist doch eigentlich relativ egal wie alt die Map ist, wen der Mod weg ist tritt egal ob jung oder alt der normale Map-generator wieder in Kraft....


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Hä, von was sprichst du da eigentlich? Ist doch eigentlich relativ egal wie alt die Map ist, wen der Mod weg ist tritt egal ob jung oder alt der normale Map-generator wieder in Kraft....



Wenn man wieder mal keine Ahnung hat ... 
Bevor mit 1.2 war es glaube ich die biome in Minecraft hinzugefügt wurden gab es nur Gras und Bäume , sprich kein Eis und keine Wüste. Wenn man mit einer Karte spielt die vor 1.2 gebaut wurde und dann mit Biomen neue Abschnitte created kommen diese anomalien in der Map vor , siehe Bild von nabborad.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Mai 2011)

So, 1.6 hätten wir. Jetzt warte ich auf Minecraft: Source.


----------



## Clawhammer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wenn man wieder mal keine Ahnung hat ...
> Bevor mit 1.2 war es glaube ich die biome in Minecraft hinzugefügt wurden gab es nur Gras und Bäume , sprich kein Eis und keine Wüste. Wenn man mit einer Karte spielt die vor 1.2 gebaut wurde und dann mit Biomen neue Abschnitte created kommen diese anomalien in der Map vor , siehe Bild von nabborad.


 
Ja nja, aber wenn man richtig aufpassen würde, wüstest du das ich ich den Server erst seit der Version 1.5 betreibe...aber ich bin der Dumme und du der Gott in allen Lagen, Ja ne ist klar.... kein Bock auf dein Kindergarten gehampel.

Btw.: Gibt des hier ne Igno funktion?


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey Claw ja gibt es du musst auf sein Profil gehen und dann auf "Ignorieren" dücken 
P.S: Wann geht der Server wieder on, ist er schon On? Sry hab gerade keine Zeit das hier durch zu lesen


----------



## Clawhammer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Achso Danke

der Server ist on, hast du dein Minecraft geupdaTET? Wenn ja dann ist klar das du nicht rauf kommst weil der Server noch immer auf 1.5_02 ist wegen den Mods


----------



## Naboradd (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

zMod ist bereits für 1.6 erhältlich, jetzt fehlt bloß noch die TerrainMod...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Dann können wir nur noch hoffen, das zMod für 1.6 bald erscheint.^^

Ich denke, das ist das neue zMod.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey ich hab Version 1.64 und bei mir läuft nichts (Outdated Server)


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ja nja, aber wenn man richtig aufpassen würde, wüstest du das ich ich den Server erst seit der Version 1.5 betreibe...aber ich bin der Dumme und du der Gott in allen Lagen, Ja ne ist klar.... kein Bock auf dein Kindergarten gehampel.
> 
> Btw.: Gibt des hier ne Igno funktion?


 Was hat das damit zu tun , wenn ich frage wie lange ihr den Server schon habt ? 
Du willst nur deine eigene * überspielen.
Soll ich jetzt wissen welche Map ihr wann erstellt habt ? Was soll mich eurer mickriges Projekt denn interessieren ? Einfach nur arm wie du jetzt mit so einer Behauptung kommst , das ich wissen muss wann ihr euren Server gemacht habt.

Die Falltüren sind echt blöd , kein Wasser und die sind ein Block nach unten , da muss man erstmal reinspringen ..


----------



## Clawhammer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey ich hab Version 1.64 und bei mir läuft nichts (Outdated Server)


 
Jo das ist ja das was ich schon gesagt hatte, wenn der Terrainmod auch noch funktioniert dann können wir Updaten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist das normal, dass es so in der Welt aussieht


----------



## Low (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wenn ich mir Minecraft so angucke, ja.


----------



## Naboradd (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass es so in der Welt aussieht


 
Wenn du ein altes Texturpack verwendest, das noch nicht 1.6-tauglich ist, dann ja...


----------



## Clawhammer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Da die Sammelgruppe nicht mehr wirklich genutzt wird,

Zu (wahrscheinlich) morgigen Update auf die Version 1.6.4 wird der "Online-Modus" aktiviert.

Nachteile für die breite Masse gibt es nicht, nur für die jenigen die "Cracked" auf dem Server gekommen sind, diese kommen nicht mehr rauf.

MfG


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hat jemand von euch das Spiel schon mal mit Linux ausprobiert? Hörte, dass es da besser läuft, als unter Windows, man hat z.B. nicht diese dauernden Nachladeruckler.

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, immerhin kommt Linux mit Java-Anwendungen besser zurecht.


----------



## Clawhammer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich kann es ja später mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab' Linux leider nur auf meinem Laptop und das Spiel hol' ich mir erst, wenn's die Final-Version gibt.

Die Personen, die ich kenne, haben das Spiel aber auf dem Laptop gespielt und unter Linux drastisch weniger Probleme gehabt, als unter Windows (7).


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Mai 2011)

Ist doch ne schöne Nachricht, wenn der Server auf 1.6.4 Updatet wird. 

Und keine Angst, ich hab es mir per Paypal gekauft. 

Ich hab zwar schon versucht, es wieder auf 1.5 zu patchen, aber ich find nix brauchbares im Internet.


----------



## Clawhammer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ihr könnt schon wieder drauf gehen, es fehlen allerdings ein Grassmod, und der Terrainmod. Nur der zMod ist aktuell installiert.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt schon wieder drauf gehen, es fehlen allerdings ein Grassmod, und der Terrainmod. Nur der zMod ist aktuell installiert.



Das klingt doch sehr gut. Da werd ich heute Nachmittag doch glatt mal vorbeischauen. 

Und nochmal ne kurze Frage zu dir Clawhammer.
Bist du ingame Phenom?


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Mai 2011)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt doch sehr gut. Da werd ich heute Nachmittag doch glatt mal vorbeischauen.
> 
> Und nochmal ne kurze Frage zu dir Clawhammer.
> Bist du ingame Phenom?



Ja ist er.


----------



## Clawhammer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ja ist er.


 
Hat er dich gefragt? Nein! Er hatte mich direkt angesprochen...


Und nein ich bin nicht Phenom sondern Phenom90


Btw.: Der Server wird bis zum Installieren des Biome Mods herruntergefahren um sicherzustellen das kein abnormalen Ladschaften entstehen.


----------



## i3810jaz (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Beta 1.6.5 ist drausen 

Sie entfernt die Minecraft Beta anzeige in Spiel selbst in Startmenü ist sie noch enthalten 

Was sie sonst macht weis ich noch nicht (ist noch nicht dokumentiert).

Diese gibt es auch für Server.

In der Server version behebt es den Bug der dafür verantwortlich war das die Map nicht richtig lud (erkennbar an den Lava-blöcken unterjemanden aber sonst keon Nachladen, das man kurz in die tiefe fällt kann trotzdem vorkommen) (getestet, noch nicht dokumentiert)


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Mai 2011)

i3810jaz schrieb:
			
		

> Beta 1.6.5 ist drausen
> 
> Sie entfernt die Minecraft Beta anzeige in Spiel selbst in Menü ist sie noch enthalten
> 
> ...



THx


----------



## _chris_ (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich weis nicht ob das schon vorgeschlagen wurde, aber ich würde noch einfügen, dass man Mc auch ohne Pay-Pal kaufen kann mit der normalen Kreditkarte:

1: Geht auf die Seite Minecraft
2: Erstellt einen Account.
3: Klickt auf : "Buy Now."
4: Stellt die Sprache auf: Englisch.
5: Stellt euer Land auf Deutschland / Germany
6: Wählt Bankkonto aus.
7: Gebt euere jeweiligen Daten ein und bestätigt alles.

Gruß


----------



## Clawhammer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Danke für den Tipp ich werde es in den Start Post übernehmen


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob das schon vorgeschlagen wurde, aber ich würde noch einfügen, dass man Mc auch ohne Pay-Pal kaufen kann mit der normalen Kreditkarte:
> 
> 1: Geht auf die Seite Minecraft
> 2: Erstellt einen Account.
> ...


 Ich habe es jetzt nicht gesucht ( auf Minecraft.net ) aber NOtch hatte das bei Twitter und auf seinem Blog eigentlich schon vor mehreren Wochen gepostetet.

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Video ? YouTube - ‪Minecraft - Wildgrass Lianen und Seerosen Pflanzen‬‏


----------



## Da_Obst (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Star_KillA
Ich denke mal das er irgendeinen Mod drinnen hat...

Zurzeit macht die 1.6.5 bei mir kleine Probleme, 
ich höre nichts mehr ausser dem Geschrei der Tiere 

Dafür sind jetzt endlich diese nervigen Chunkfehler und LAN-Laggs weg ^^


----------



## i3810jaz (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Star Killa cooles Video. Das mit den Blumen (Seerosen usw.) war mir bekannt. Da hat er sogar noch was vergessen... aber das mit den Lianen war echt informativ. Hoffen wir mal das es Wildgrass auch bald for 1.6.5 gibt -


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> @Star Killa cooles Video. Das mit den Blumen (Seerosen usw.) war mir bekannt. Da hat er sogar noch was vergessen... aber das mit den Lianen war echt informativ. Hoffen wir mal das es Wildgrass auch bald for 1.6.5 gibt -


 Gibt es doch ?! Das mit den Seeroen und Lianen habe ich in einem Texturepack gesehen wusste aber nicht wie man die baut ?! Wiegesagt mit dem aktuellen Minecraft geht es ohne Mod nicht !


----------



## i3810jaz (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

In 1.6.5 gibt es nur "tall grass" leider keine Anternative. In aktuellen gibt es den Wildgrass-Mod noch nicht, im Video wars ja auch 1.5_01.


----------



## Clawhammer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nja lasst den Mod erstellern noch einwenig Zeit, in den Letzten 3 Tagen sind 5 (oder mehr) neue Versionsnummern rausgekommen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich dachte der Server läuft schon wieder? 
Oder wollt ihr noch etwas warten, bis alle Mods auf dem aktuellen stand sind? 

Sorry, wenn ich nerve.


----------



## Clawhammer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Server läuft aber...nur auf 1.5_02 um die Updates abzuwarten.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. Mai 2011)

Kann da jemand bitte seine 1.5 er Version hochladen? 
Wenn das erlaubt ist, oder mir nen funktionierenden downgrader verlinken, da ich nichts funktionierendes gefunden habe.


----------



## Naboradd (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu diesem Video ? YouTube - ‪Minecraft - Wildgrass Lianen und Seerosen Pflanzen‬‏


"Jaaa"... Langweilig, und auch noch langweilig rüber gebracht.

Das mit den verschiedenen Blumenarten hängt davon ab, in welchem Biome die Blume wächst oder gepflanzt wird, im Wasser werden die Blumen automatisch zu Seerosen. WildGrass läuft auch auf Clawhammers Server, allerdings ohne die Lianen (ohne WildGrass-Mod wächst da Zuckerrohr aus den Bäumen, und das sieht verdammt ******** aus...)



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Kann da jemand bitte seine 1.5 er Version hochladen?
> Wenn das erlaubt ist, oder mir nen funktionierenden downgrader verlinken, da ich nichts funktionierendes gefunden habe.


Da die benötigte minecraft.jar im Grunde das vollständige Spiel ist, ist es auch nicht erlaubt, diese Datei öffentlich zugänglich zu machen. Aber vielleicht kann dir ja jemand per PN weiter helfen


----------



## Clawhammer (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen, am besten gefällt das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen, am besten gefällt das hier
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=421327"/>



Welches Texturepack ist das ?


----------



## Clawhammer (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das ist ein Texturpack von Navoradd welches er sich selbst zusammen gefummelt hatte.


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Texturpack von Navoradd welches er sich selbst zusammen gefummelt hatte.



xD  habe ich auch schonmal überlegt aber  keine Lust gehabt


----------



## Clawhammer (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hehe, ist ja auch ein wenig aufwendig die ganzen Packs auseinander zunehmen und passend wieder beisammen zutuen


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, ist ja auch ein wenig aufwendig die ganzen Packs auseinander zunehmen und passend wieder beisammen zutuen



Jojo , bin jetzt bei MeineKraft , das holz bei misas gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## joffal (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hi,

jetzt hab ich den Thread hier endlich auch gefunden, hab die ganze zeit unten gesucht, obwohl er oben angepinnt is 

Nun hoffe ich mal, dass mein Anliegen hier reinpasst und ihr mir helfen könnt 
Ich wollte mit ein paar Freunden einen Server aufsetzen, der dann bei irgendwem zu Hause stehen soll.
Reicht dafür ein Sandy Bridge Pentium mit 2GB RAM und eine DSL 16.000er Leitung aus? (80% mit weniger als 10 Personen und ~20% mehr).
Einrichtung und so bekommen wir hin, es geht nur um die Hardware und die Leitung.

Weil auf unserer letzten LAN hat der Server für 5 Personen grade mal 100MB RAM gezogen und die CPU-Auslastung vom Laptop (i3 330M) lag bei ~50%

mfg


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Mai 2011)

joffal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> jetzt hab ich den Thread hier endlich auch gefunden, hab die ganze zeit unten gesucht, obwohl er oben angepinnt is
> 
> ...



Also die 2GB sind viel zu wenig , bei mir waren 4 GB für 4 Leute im LAN schon zuwenig. 
Beim Prozessor weiß ich nicht.


----------



## joffal (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Also die 2GB sind viel zu wenig , bei mir waren 4 GB für 4 Leute im LAN schon zuwenig.
> Beim Prozessor weiß ich nicht.


 
HÖÄ 
Sicher? weil bei uns lag der RAM Verbrauch aufm Server echt nur so bei 120MB ^^

und weiß jmd was wegen der Internetleitung? Bei meinem DSL16k hab ich einen upload von 123kByte/s


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was für ein Upload hatte der Laptop? Dann kann mans einfach ausrechnen. Und ich hab noch nie die Kombi aus Sandy Brige und Pentium gehört schick mal ein link vom Prozessor.

Ich glaub aber das der Upload zu gering ist. wenn man jedem benutzer nur 25kb/s einräumen würde, würde das nur für 4,92 also 5 User reichen.

Zudem sollte deine Ping niedrig sein. Diese sollte höchstens 100ms betragen, ich hab zum beispiel 49ms + 1ms Jitter zu den sollte die Anzahl der verlohrenen Pakete null betragen. 
Das kannst du einfach mit http://pingtest.net/ testen.


----------



## Clawhammer (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Also die 2GB sind viel zu wenig , bei mir waren 4 GB für 4 Leute im LAN schon zuwenig.
> Beim Prozessor weiß ich nicht.


 
Absoluter Mist! Wieviel RAM brauchst du den wenn man 24 Leute drauf hat? 30Gigabyte? Irrsinn

Einfache Rechnung:

6 Leute spielen zeit gleich auf dem Server, pro Spieler muss man um die 100MB einrechnen also sind wir bei 600MB + die eventuellen Mods und so weiter = 800-900MB gesamt,

wenn du den Server also mit 1024MB starten tust (standartsetting) reicht das alle mal aus.

Wenn die Map mal grösser wird, kannst du diesen immer noch auf 1536 oder 2048MB umstellen.

---------------------------------

Wichtiger bei einem Homeserver ist der Upload der Internetleitung, du hast zwar 16.000 DOWN aber das heisst ja nicht das du auch 16.000 UP hast. 

In der Regel liegt dieser zwischen 0.5 und 4MB womit man maximal 6-7 Leute spielen lassen kann, und gleichzeitig die Nutzer daheim mit dem Internet versorgen kann.

Ansonsten passiert es das entweder die Leute vom Server fliegen (time out) oder du nicht mehr Browsen kannst (time out) weil der Upload vollausgereizt ist.


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Absoluter Mist! Wieviel RAM brauchst du den wenn man 24 Leute drauf hat? 30Gigabyte? Irrsinn
> 
> Einfache Rechnung:
> 
> ...



Du denkst auch das der RAM zum Spieler Proportional zunimmt oder was? 
Ich kann nur das sagen was ich gesehen habe kannst ja herkommen !


----------



## Clawhammer (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich kann es bei mir  nachvollziehen mittels Statistiken bzw. Resourcenverbrauch. 

Und wenn ein Spieler 1GB RAM braucht so wie du es geschildert hast, dann solltest du das mal kontrollieren.

Gegooglt habe ich eben auch einmal, wenn du es machen würdest, würdest du sehen das viele ziemlich das selbe schreiben wie ich es getan habe.

Btw.: Vollzitate sind sind laut Forenregel nicht erwünscht.



> _Full-Quotes,  insbesondere Zitate direkt nach dem  zitierten Post, Bilder,  Textabschnitte ohne Bezug zum neuen Post sowie  Zitate von Zitaten sind  unerwünscht._


*UPDATE:*

Ich habe einen Beta-Beta Server mit der Version 1.6.5 eingerichtet. Dort ist die gleiche Map wie aktuell auf dem Server 1.5 verfügbar. Wenn Ihr wollt könnt Ihr euch dort austoben, bis Ihr nicht mehr könnt.

Bedenkt aber, dort sind zum Teil veraltete Mods installiert, zudem besteht dort keinerlei Chance auf Übernahme der Gebäude die dort gebaut werden. Einen Support meinerseits gibt es dort auch nicht.

Feedback von eurer Seite nehme ich gerne entgegen.

Die Adresse: 88.84.141.74:5550


----------



## Naboradd (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Und da ist sie auch schon, Beta 1.6.6: Minecraft Beta 1.6.6 : The Word of Notch

- mit Knochenmehl kann man jetzt sofort das Gras auf einem Dreckblock wachsen lassen
- Glowstone ist jetzt ein Steinblock, Abbau also mit der Hacke; Glowstone droppt jetzt mehr Glowdust; für die Produktion von GlowStone braucht man jetzt nur noch 2x2 Glowdust (statt 3x3 vorher)
- Betten funktionieren jetzt besser im Multiplayer
- Boote steigen wieder schneller im Wasser auf, und tauchen nicht so tief unter
- Herobrine wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt... 

Das soll auch erstmal das letzte Update vor 1.7 sein (wenn nicht noch ein kritischer Bug auftaucht), also können sich die Modschreiber jetzt endlich an die Arbeit machen 
Vielleicht können wir den Server dann ja am/zum Wochenende auf 1.6.6 umstellen


----------



## Star_KillA (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Und da ist sie auch schon, Beta 1.6.6: Minecraft Beta 1.6.6 : The Word of Notch
> 
> - mit Knochenmehl kann man jetzt sofort das Gras auf einem Dreckblock wachsen lassen
> - Glowstone ist jetzt ein Steinblock, Abbau also mit der Hacke; Glowstone droppt jetzt mehr Glowdust; für die Produktion von GlowStone braucht man jetzt nur noch 2x2 Glowdust (statt 3x3 vorher)
> ...


Und ein danke von mir 

Was ist Heroin ? xD


----------



## Clawhammer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@ Star_Killa:

Nochmals der Hinweis:



> *Full-Quotes,  insbesondere Zitate direkt nach dem   zitierten Post, Bilder,  Textabschnitte ohne Bezug zum neuen Post sowie   Zitate von Zitaten sind  unerwünscht.*


Ein Moderator ist bereits informiert da du dieses ja ständig wiederholst.

@ Nabo: danke für die Information. Und ich hab wieder ein Objekt gefunden, ein Himmelsrichtungs dingens wie ein Kompass

EDIT:

Startpost angepasst auf V2.2


----------



## i3810jaz (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nabo vllt kann dir das weiter helfen wegen diesem Herobrine User:Kizzycocoa/Herobrine - Minecraft Wiki


----------



## oetzi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> @ Star_Killa:
> 
> Ein Moderator ist bereits informiert da du dieses ja ständig wiederholst.




Nach Studium der letzten 10 Seiten kommt mir das so vor, als wenn ihr einen Kleinkrieg veranstaltet und du jetzt beleidigt bist!


----------



## Clawhammer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mmh, eigentlich nicht. Und vorallem warum sollte ich beleidigt sein?^^ Ich bin nur der Meinung Regeln sind da um eingehalten zuwerden...(Ich hab selbst auch 2-3 Verwarungen hinter mir).


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wie es mich mit den neuen Versionen nervt!!
Beim Starten -> Updaten, dann alles Schwarz...
Man muss das Texturenpack löschen, und natürlich hat Misa noch kein neues draußen(ist verständlich, aber ohne spielen ist Augenkrebs!)...
Dann wieder warten bis die Mods Updates erfahren haben und dann kann man alles neu installieren...
Und dann noch einmal der Server...



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo deswegen haben wir den Server noch nicht geupdatet.

Zum einen wegen den (nicht aktualiesierten) Mods, zum anderen weil eh nervt alle 3 Stunden den Server zu updaten.

Wie Nabo schon sagte mal schauen ob wir es zum WE schaffen.

Btw.: Es gibt ein 1.6.6 Server von uns allerdings null übernahme der Gebäude. (88.84.141.74:5550)


----------



## Star_KillA (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



oetzi schrieb:


> Nach Studium der letzten 10 Seiten kommt mir das so vor, als wenn ihr einen Kleinkrieg veranstaltet und du jetzt beleidigt bist!


Ich habe ihn gebklockt ist mir also ziemlich egal was er erzählt.



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wie es mich mit den neuen Versionen nervt!!
> Beim Starten -> Updaten, dann alles Schwarz...
> Man muss das Texturenpack löschen, und natürlich hat Misa noch kein neues draußen(ist verständlich, aber ohne spielen ist Augenkrebs!)...
> Dann wieder warten bis die Mods Updates erfahren haben und dann kann man alles neu installieren...
> ...


 Ja das finde ich auch ziemlich nervig , auch wenn ich Misas lösche startet er nicht neu.


----------



## Naboradd (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wie es mich mit den neuen Versionen nervt!!
> Beim Starten -> Updaten, dann alles Schwarz...
> Man muss das Texturenpack löschen, und natürlich hat Misa noch kein neues draußen(ist verständlich, aber ohne spielen ist Augenkrebs!)...



Äh, ein neues TexturePack war nur wegen dem neuen Gras erforderlich, die letzten Bugfixes haben meines Wissens nach keinerlei neue Blöcke eingeführt, das heißt dass die TexturePacks auch weiterhin verwendet werden können (auch die "alten" 1.5 Texturppacks kann man weiter verwenden, nur das Gras fehlt dann oder sieht etwas komisch aus). Und bei solchen eher kleinen Updates kann man den HD-Patcher auch meistens weiter verwenden.
Also: Start -> Update -> alles schwarz -> beenden -> HD-Patcher ausführen -> nochmal starten -> spielen 



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ja das finde ich auch ziemlich nervig , auch wenn ich Misas lösche startet er nicht neu.


Dann stört sich Minecraft an irgendwas anderem. Lösch mal die options.txt, dann stellt sich Minecraft wieder auf die Standard-Einstellungen zurück, auch das Texturpack braucht man dann nicht löschen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

OK, das wusste ich nicht! 
Und den MCPatcher gibt es schon für 1.6.6!
Trotzdem nervt das man immer die Mods herunterladen und installieren muss -.-

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich kenne den Trick, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht mehr


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey Leute, habt keine Single,-Multiplayer Mods die Ihr mir für den Startpost vorstellen wollt?


----------



## jensi251 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

habe mir heute auch MC zugelegt.
Für den "HD" Patch mit Version 1.6.6 muss ich noch warten, oder?
BTW: Werde auf meinem YT Acc (siehe Sig) bald ein paar MC Vids hochladen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



jensi251 schrieb:


> habe mir heute auch MC zugelegt.
> Für den "HD" Patch mit Version 1.6.6 muss ich noch warten, oder?
> BTW: Werde auf meinem YT Acc (siehe Sig) bald ein paar MC Vids hochladen.


 Nein, siehe hier:
[5/29 item fixes][1.6.6 compatible] MCPatcher HD fix 2.1.0_01 - Minecraft Forum
[64x][1.6.6] Misa's Realistic (UPDATED 26MAY) - Minecraft Forum

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ein passenden Modloader gibt es auch bereits.

Link müsste ich eben raussuchen bzw. einfach mal Google nutzen


----------



## christian.pitt (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hab eine frage:

seit der version 1.6 funktionieren die klassischen booster nichtmehr. kann man die irgendwie wieder reaktivieren (durch ein plugin oder sonstwas?)
habe das unzählige male gegoogelt, und auch diesen thread durchsucht, aber leider nichts gefunden 
dass notch dies gestrichen hat, finde ich einfach nur sch*, meine ganze welt baut auf diesen dingern auf


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo das problem kennen wir auch, aber wir haben die Booster entfernt. Und eine andere Konstruktion die wesentlich einfacher gehalten ist gebaut. Du kannst dir das gern mal unter 88.84.141.74:5550 anschauen


----------



## Naboradd (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> dass notch dies gestrichen hat, finde ich einfach nur sch*, meine ganze welt baut auf diesen dingern auf


Die alten Booster waren ja im Grunde nur Bug-Using, das ganze war ja nie so gedacht. Die neuen Booster vereinfachen und verkleinern doch im Grunde das gesamte Schienensystem, und jetzt kann man auch endlich 2 Schienen direkt nebeneinander verlegen, ohne dass ein entgegen kommendes Cart alles "versaut"


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Die alten Booster waren ja im Grunde nur Bug-Using, das ganze war ja nie so gedacht. Die neuen Booster vereinfachen und verkleinern doch im Grunde das gesamte Schienensystem, und jetzt kann man auch endlich 2 Schienen direkt nebeneinander verlegen, ohne dass ein entgegen kommendes Cart alles "versaut"


 Ja, nur noch die Tiere nerven auf den Gleisen!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Naboradd (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Müssen die Gleise halt entsprechend abgesichert werden


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Müssen die Gleise halt entsprechend abgesichert werden


 Bei Minecraft kann man ja so lange Spielen 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Die alten Booster waren ja im Grunde nur Bug-Using, das ganze war ja nie so gedacht. Die neuen Booster vereinfachen und verkleinern doch im Grunde das gesamte Schienensystem, und jetzt kann man auch endlich 2 Schienen direkt nebeneinander verlegen, ohne dass ein entgegen kommendes Cart alles "versaut"


 Eben , ich versteh auch nicht was alle haben ..


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich habe eine Problem, und wollt mal fragen ob Ihr das gleiche habt.

Und zwar kann der sich nicht mit "minecraft.net" verbinden um mich einzuloggen. Verbindung steht zum Internet, geblock wird auch nichts komme aber nicht rein....


----------



## i3810jaz (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bei mir funktioniert minecraft.net super.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Problem, und wollt mal fragen ob Ihr das gleiche habt.
> 
> Und zwar kann der sich nicht mit "minecraft.net" verbinden um mich einzuloggen. Verbindung steht zum Internet, geblock wird auch nichts komme aber nicht rein....


 Bei mir dauert es länger als sonst, aber ich komme rein 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Re4dt (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also ich komme auch rein


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

bei mir kommt noch immer "Can't connect to minecraft.net"


----------



## i3810jaz (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ah, das hatte ich schon mal im Minecraft Launcher, ich hab neugestarted und dann ging es wieder.


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Okay probiere ich mal...


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab mal n paar Bilder von Clawhammers-Server, vllt. überlegt sich es ja jemand auf dem Server zu spielen .

Ich will später noch mehr Fotograpieren nur endert sich auf dem Server nich viel  , naja die Map is viel besser wie die alte und der Schutz vor Griefern is installiert


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Juni 2011)

i3810jaz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal n paar Bilder von Clawhammers-Server, vllt. überlegt sich es ja jemand auf dem Server zu spielen .
> 
> Ich will später noch mehr Fotograpieren nur endert sich auf dem Server nich viel  , naja die Map is viel besser wie die alte und der Schutz vor Greifern is installiert



Griefer  
Minecraft ist langweilig geworden , Spiele ja schon fast 1 Jahr. Freu mich auf 1.7 vielleicht gibt es dann Pistons.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ne, vor nem Monat war der Server noch voll, liegt daran das der Server jetzt im Onlinemodus ist.
Wenn dir Minecraft langweilig geworden ist, warum bist du dann in dem Sammeltheard so aktiv und warum freust du dich auf Beta 1.7 (nur die Pistons können ja nicht allein dafür verandwortlich sein)?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Auch wenn ich Minecraft selber nicht spiele möchte ich euch zu 100 Seiten hier im Forum gratulieren

Eine aktive Community ist das Salz eines jeden Spieles


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Danke, jedoch wird der Sammeltheard leider immer inaktiver .


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja dem kann ich zustimmen, aber wenn nur eine gaaaaanz geringer Teil wirklich auf (zumindestens) unseren Server beschäftigt. Wahrscheinlich haben viele  Ihren eigenen Server


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Juni 2011)

i3810jaz schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, vor nem Monat war der Server noch voll, liegt daran das der Server jetzt im Onlinemodus ist.
> Wenn dir Minecraft langweilig geworden ist, warum bist du dann in dem Sammeltheard so aktiv und warum freust du dich auf Beta 1.7 (nur die Pistons können ja nicht allein dafür verandwortlich sein)?


Da hast du recht , ich habe einfach nicht mehr so viele ideen  aber dank gronkh Spiele ich jetzt wieder SP . Habe mal versucht seine aktuelle. Sachen nachzubauen  


			
				i3810jaz schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, jedoch wird der Sammeltheard leider immer inaktiver .


Da hast du recht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. Juni 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja dem kann ich zustimmen, aber wenn nur eine gaaaaanz geringer Teil wirklich auf (zumindestens) unseren Server beschäftigt. Wahrscheinlich haben viele  Ihren eigenen Server


Das dürfte zutreffen, ich z.B. bin immer auf dem KernCraft-Server 

Das es die Samen nur noch über großes gras gibt nervt ziemlich..vorallem weil bei mir Ca alle 10 Gräser mal nen Samen kommt.


----------



## ChaoZ (3. Juni 2011)

Wächst dieses hohe Gras eigentlich nach oder ist es nach dem Abbau für immer weg?


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Wächst dieses hohe Gras eigentlich nach oder ist es nach dem Abbau für immer weg?


 Soweit ich weiß kann man mit Knochenmehl das hohe Gras wachsen lassen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann man mit Knochenmehl das hohe Gras wachsen lassen!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 Wär ziemlich gut, danke für die Antwort.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@ Star_KillA: Ich schaue auch Gronkh, aber nach der ersten Staffel hab ich sein Minecraft LP nicht mehr wirklich weiter geschaut weil ich mir dann selbst Minecraft gehohlt hab.

Ich hoff ich hab noch lange gute Ideen, das wünsch ich übrigens jedem hier.
Mal schauen ob wir (alle) den Theard wieder aktiver bekommen, ein guter Anfang ist uns ja gelungen.


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Danke Jazman, 

ich versuche gerade mich durch die Permissions der Bukkit geschichte zuwurschteln...vllt. wird es ja doch wieder was mit dem Bukkit Server.

+ Update: Startpost angepasst.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich kann mich grad nicht an meine Hilfe erinnern, könntest du mir bitte kurz das Gespräch in Kurzform schildern, sorry manchmal vergess ich Dinge extrem schnell, manchmal hab ich ein sehr gutes Gedächtnis.


Übrigens er gibt mit nem Mod den Befehl sein Spielernamen zu sichern, nur wer das Passwort hat kann Bauen usw. (in wie fern ich das verstanden hab, leider weis ich den Namen der Mod nich )


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



> Ich hoff ich hab noch lange gute Ideen, das wünsch ich übrigens jedem hier.



Deswegen Danke


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ahh deswegen.

Lies meinen Letzten Post noch mal (könnte wichtig sein (hat nix mit der Bedankung zu tun, hat wegen dem Server was zu tun)).


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hast du schon mal gegooglt? Wäre ja auch was Sinnvolles

Dr. med. Edit: Was haltet Ihr von diesen Plugin's? http://www.mmorpg-core.com/forum/mi...t-die-wichtigsten-plugins-22953.html?langid=4

Dr. med. Edit: Meine Grafikarte muss in den Backofen deswegen immer on - off....


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Clawhammer, Terrain mod is anscheinend fertig. Wird in der Nacht released wie es ausschaut.


----------



## Da_Obst (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@ChaoZ
Bei mir wächst das hohe Gras verflucht schnell nach, kaum hab ichs abgebaut stehts schon wieder 
Das mit dem Knochenmehl hab ich bis jetz nur bei Bäumen ausprobiert. 
Nachdem was ich so gehört hab gehts aber auch mit vielen anderem Pflanzenzeug...
Spiele auf meinem Lan Server mit 1.6.6


Vermutlich werd ich auch mal bei euch vorbeischauen, 
ich spiele wie gesagt hauptsächlich auf meinem privaten LAN Server mit 2 Kollegen, 
bis jetzt hats mich auch nie wirklich auf einem großen Server gehalten, 
aber mal schaun was bei euch so läuft...


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Clawhammer, Terrain mod is anscheinend fertig. Wird in der Nacht released wie es ausschaut.



Das ist schön wenn es die Nacht released wird...aber meinst du Deutsche Zeit oder Amerikanische?

Ich schau gleich mal selber

Dr. med. Edit: 

Für die es Interessiert: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/313991-15-01-phoenixterrainmod-yes-its-back/page__st__900



> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I've succesfully updated to 1.6.  I'm not releasing it just yet, as the  BOB system is glitchy as hell.  But I will be releasing something  tonight, even if it means backporting the update to release 1.
> ...



Dr. med. Edit: Bei denen ist es erst um 7:30PM also 19:30Uhr

Also können wir zu morgen bekannt geben das wir den Server updaten.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

obs 0 Uhr oder 6 Uhr released wird is eh egal, zu sochen zeiten setzt man keinen Server (neu)auf .

Wenn die Mods dann da sind war haben wir mit den Server update zu rechnen?


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich bin jetzt dabei die Minecraft_server.jar mit dem zMod anzugleichen also die Einstellungen. 

Morgen kommt sobald ich aufstehe, meinen Klogang, Kaffee sowie eine Zigarette getrunken bzw. geraucht habe dann das Update. 
Weil da kann Naboradd eh nichts machen weil er keinen Zugang zum Server hat.

Also könnt Ihr im Prinzip schon eine 1.6.6 Client version mit den Aktuellen Mods anfertigen.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Du solltest auf jeden Fall Wildgrass installieren is schon drausen, wenns nich installiert ist, ist die Atmosphäre in Minecraft nicht so schön . Den Link hast du ja im Stardpost.


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo na klar das konnt definitiv wieder mit rein.

Also ich weiss nicht wann der Mod kommt, ich hoffe das er bis morgen um 10Uhr zum Download bereit steht.

Meine Liste für morgen:



Java Update von 1.6_24 auf 1.7beta (bietet bessere Performance)
Das Beta Startscript üder Arbeiten und zum Release fertigen (bessere Performance)
Minecraft Updaten

das sollte eigentlich zwischen 10Uhr und 13Uhr erledigt werden

Dr. med. Edit: Das Wildgrass Mod wird noch 2 Tage warten müssen, da nur das Grass enthalten ist. Die Blumen etc. müssen auch dabei sein...



> For now this is ONLY the grass mod. This does not include Lily pads,  Vines, or Biome Flowers. Those will be coming tomorrow. This does  include a server version and a modloader version however.


----------



## jensi251 (4. Juni 2011)

Wie kann man sich Die Höhe und Koordinaten anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Juni 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man sich Die Höhe und Koordinaten anzeigen lassen?



F3 drücken .


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

F3 :d


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Wa1lock: Heute wird das neue Update aufgespielt. Hoffe du und Hamst0r werdet dann wieder Online sein.^^

@Clawhammer & Naboorad: Danke nochmals für die bereitstellung und führung des Servers!


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Morgen,

ja ist ja kein Ding


----------



## jensi251 (4. Juni 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> F2 drücken .



Danke. Probier ich gleich mal aus.


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hab eben gesehen, der Mod ist leider noch nicht zum Downloadbereit gestellt worden.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

das ist schlecht^^


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jop, da steh ich jetzt schon so früh, und dann sowas....


----------



## jensi251 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> F3 drücken .


 

Und welcher Wert ist die Höhe?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juni 2011)

Das in der Mitte, y war's glaub ich. Naja das was zwischen den anderen beiden liegt.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

was war das für ne mod?


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

[1.5_01] PhoenixTerrainMod (yes it's back) - Minecraft Forum


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> @Wa1lock: Heute wird das neue Update aufgespielt. Hoffe du und Hamst0r werdet dann wieder Online sein.^^
> 
> @Clawhammer & Naboorad: Danke nochmals für die bereitstellung und führung des Servers!


 Klar ;D


----------



## jensi251 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Das in der Mitte, y war's glaub ich. Naja das was zwischen den anderen beiden liegt.


 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Boah..wtf...ich sag euch geht nie zu 1blu als Server Hoster...die haben gerade einen Servercrash....


----------



## i3810jaz (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hast du die Welt gesichert gehabt?


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich komme nicht mehr in das Interface vom Server...egal ob über Mozilla oder Winscp...

Bin grad am Telefonieren mit denen...

Ich hab eine Version vom gestrigen Tag auf dem PC


----------



## i3810jaz (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ok, ist da schon mein Haus fertig?


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hab eben über MCE Edit geschaut, ja es ist da fertig.


----------



## i3810jaz (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ok, dann is ja alles (für mich hoffentlich auch für euch) gut.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Juni 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Probier ich gleich mal aus.



Ja ich bin ein Trottel es sollte F3 heißen.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Claw Kannste mir jetzt die Datei schicken?


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ne...die Ar******* arbeiten nur von Mo - Fr....eh..ich übelst genervt von den Spinnern...deswegen auch der Umzug am 20.6

ja mach ich dir fertig


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Btw. auf keinen Fall den Server von "gestern" wieder starten, dann muss ich das mit den Truhen nochmal mach 
Danke


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nja...erst ma muss ich ja auf dem Server kommen 

Update: Der Server ist jetzt wieder am starten nur kann dies noch eine Weile dauern, da dieser erst wieder "eingebunden" werden muss.

Die gute Nachricht: Laut Festplatten belegung von 1.6GB lässt daruaf schliessen das alle Files noch vorhanden sind.

Update2: Die Karte ist noch vorhanden, dennoch muss ich den MC Server erst einmal Offline lassen, da das System noch ziemlich wackelig ist.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

schade, aber nützt ja nix.

Soll lieber erstmal alles wieder 100% laufen, bevor noch irgendwas schief geht.


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So und ein weiteres Update:

Nachdem ich den Server stabil zum laufen bringen konnte, habe ich die komplette Minecraft Welt + Datein (Regeln etc.) einmal als Backup auf meinem Rechner gezogen.

Der Server läuft jetzt wieder munter vor sich hin, allerdings noch auf V1.5_02 da der Mod noch nicht zuhaben ist....


Dr. med. Edit:

Auf bitte eines Users hab ich mal ein Optimiertes Startscript für den Minecraft-Client angefertigt.

Ihr könnt es im Anhang herrunterladen und einfach zu der Minecraft.exe packen und starten.

eventuell müsst Ihr nochmal die Kern Anzahl euer CPU bei "-XXarallelGCThreads=4" anpassen. Das script ist für einen 4 Kerner geschrieben.

Die 1536M steht für den Speicher der verfügbat ist Ideal für 32bit sowohl auch 64bit Systeme


----------



## i3810jaz (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

is der Server abgestürzt?


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ne 1blu hat die komplette Serverreihe wo ich drauf bin neugestartet.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey Claw, komm mal on


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So, der Server ist eben auf die Version 1.6.6 geupdatet worden !unter Vorbehalt! sollte es Probleme geben mit der Map etc. wird ein Backup zurück gespielt und ein ein Downgrade auf die Version 1.5_02 vorgenohmen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich spiele MC nicht viel online, deswegen hätte ich ein paar Fragen:
- "World currently in viewing mode" - bin ich freigeschaltet oder nicht?
- Darf ich mir ein Haus bauen ? Wo?
- Wo kann ich Rohstoffe herkriegen? Darf ich die Bäume in der Nähe einfach kaputthauen oder gibt es da Gebiete?

Ansonsten ist das Schienensystem ja mal geil, wie lange hat der Ersteller da gebaut? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## i3810jaz (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

toll das der Server geupdatet worden ist.

Nur du solltest für Veteran und Parton zwei Verschidene Zeichen verwenden .

@fac3l3ss du musst erst von nem Admin freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich muss selbst erst mal meinen Minecraft -Client updaten auch mit den Mods...dann kann ich dich gern freischalten.

Wegen dem Nether...da war ich schon drinen, aber es existiert noch kein Portal. Das muss erst gebaut werden.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also kann ich schon updaten? 

Kann ja zur not ein Backup der 1.5er machen.


----------



## i3810jaz (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab schon geupdated.
Und hab mir halt n Backup angefertigt.


----------



## Da_Obst (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So, 

Danke nochmal fürs aufgenommen werden 
Mein Inet hat so seine Launen, deshalb werd ich erst morgen wieder rein schaun(können).

Gruß


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich habe heute auchmal ein wenig auf dem Server gespielt und mir ein Haus mit "F" gebaut!
Schöner Server, nette Leute.
Ich spiele eigentlich nur auf meinem Server, aber ich werde sicherlich noch oft auf dem PCGH(X)-Server mitspielen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So, meine lieben in den nächsten Tagen kommt nochmal ein kleines Update wo enthalten sein wird:

Iconomy:

Was das ist wissen die meisten, virtueller Verkauf und Ankauf von Gegenständen.

Derzeit befinden wir uns noch in der Absprache was Verkauft bzw. Angekauft werden kann.

Die Preisliste steht bereits schon. Diese wird auch demnächst veröffentlicht.


Das Startkapital beträgt 100$.


Weitere Infos wenn es soweit ist.

Dennoch sind wir auch auf der Suche nach dem Fehler des "Betten-Bugs" hoffen das es sich bald legt.

Clawhammer




> Preisliste:
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Itemname                  Itemid              Verkaufen                Kaufen[/FONT]*
> ...


Diese Liste kann auch mit einer besseren Übersicht im Anhang herrunter geladen werden. (Kann auch per RTF Dokument geöffnet werden[Rechtsklick -> Öffnen mit Wordpad])

Update: 

Der Server wurde jetzt auf dem iConomy Plugin angepasst, zuweilen wurde ein 2tes Plugin Installiert.

Genauere Infos erhaltet Ihr hier: http://dstrike.net/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=263 oder ingame unter "/help"


Das 2. Plugin heisst "Sethome" welches folgendermaßen funktioniert:

mit "/sethome" könnt Ihr euer Haus oder ähnliches makieren und mit "/home" könnt Ihr von überall zur markierten Stelle zurückkehren.


Beachtet bitte das mit der Einführung des iConomy Plugins keine "Bettlerei" mehr erwünscht ist und mit mit 100$ geahndet wird, beim 3.ten wiederholungsfall folgt ein 24stunden Bann.
Den euer Konto kann auch ins Minus gehen. _(Nur bei einem Eingriff von einem Operator)_

Die Betten sollten wieder funktionieren demnach ist das "Tag bitte" auch unerwünscht, 
entweder Ihr stellt euch ein Camp Bett mit Fackeln auf oder nutzt die "/home" Funktion.

-Claw-


----------



## joffal (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hi all,

Auf euren servern ist ja z.T richtig was los und da hab ich mich entschieden auchmal einen zu hosten (läuft zurzeit nur auf meinem PC und ist nur fürs LAN .. erstmal^^)
Enthalten sind:
- Bukkit
- Essentials (alles außer GeoIP)
- Citizens
- no-cheat
- EasyRPG

Soweit geht auch alles, nur habe ich jetzt eine Gruppe "premium_spieler" erstellt und wollte da den "/give" Befehl unter permissions freischalten.
Das sieht dann so aus:

```
prem_spieler:
    default: false
    permissions:
    - essentials.give.item-all
    ....
```
Wenn ich nun aber einen neuling dieser gruppe zuweise und er "/give [name] [id] [amount]" eingibt, steht da, er hat keine rechte drauf zuzugreifen 
-> er ist nicht in der OP.txt eingetragen
-> er hat eine klasse bi EasyRPG gewählt
-> die "permission-based-itemspawn" oder so in der config von essential ist aktiviert. Ich habe die permission von dort auch einfach per copy-past übernommen
-> wenn er in der ops.txt ist, gehts, aber das soll er ja nicht...
-> bei mir als admin gehts ja sowieso
-> versionen der plugins passen zusammen
*Was habe ich falsch gemacht? und wie kann ich give für diese gruppe freischalten?*


----------



## christian.pitt (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

eine frage: wieso habt ihr nicht lwc instaliert?

wäre wirklich toll, da dann gebäude/kisten vor griefern geschützt werden könnten


----------



## Da_Obst (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Es gibt doch diese ./pass funktion, mit der bekommen alle Kisten ein Passwort und nur der, 
der das Passwort am Beginn der Zock-Runde eingibt kann sie dann wieder öffnen...


----------



## christian.pitt (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> ... am Beginn der Zock-Runde eingibt kann sie dann wieder öffnen...


 
und genau das ist *******: ich muss bei jedem einloggen passwörter eingeben: bei so ca. 10 kisten ist das ziemlich anstrengend...


----------



## Clawhammer (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja, der Server basiert und das dürft Ihr nicht vergessen nicht auf Bukkit sondern dem zMod. 

Der zMod bietet mittlerweile auch schon eine Plugin "Schnittstelle" an, wir haben seit Heute die oben genanten Features sollten noch weitere für den zMod entwickelt werden,

werden wir sicherlich nicht nein sagen wenn es den Komfort der Spieler verbessert.


----------



## joffal (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

also schonmal danke für die anregung mit dem anti-grief-schutz 
werde ich mir dann nach der fahrschule auchmal besorgen 

aber wie issn das mit dem /give?
wäre es möglich, dass hier jemand den code seiner "permissions" o.ä. zur verfügng stellt? ich weß da echt nicht weiter und adminrechte möchte ich jetzt auch nicht jedem geben -.-

€dit: zMod hatte ich davor auch und da ging es prima, aber da fehlten mir die einstellmöglichkeiten .....
oder ist es jetzt wieder ratsam auf dden zmod umzusteigen?


----------



## Clawhammer (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Genau aus diesem Grunde hab ich zB kein Bukkit installiert, erstens verbraucht das wesentlich mehr Resourcen als der zMod und 2.tes ist dieser mit den Permissions umfangreicher und somit Komplizierter


----------



## Pikus (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

nach langer zeit mal wieder ein Update zu dem DwarfCraft-Mod:

[1.6.6][v1.0.2] DwarfCraft [Skinner-Contest]!!

Die Enthaltenen Mobs:

Zwerge - ähnliches Verhalten wie bei Wölfen, also auftreten im Rudel, neutrales Verhalten (bis man einen zwerg aus dem rudel angreift)
           - NOCH keine möglichkeit, mit den zwergen zu handeln

Elfen - dasselbe wie bei den zwergen, allerdings ist es nicht geplant, dass man mit ihnen handeln kann

Riesen - maximal die 6-fache größe normaler Mobs, allerdings sind riesen feindlich gesinnt

Skorpione - gleiches verhalten wie Elfen

Neue Crafting-Rezepte:

-Schmuck
-Streitäxte
- Schwämme (!)
-Reagenzgläser (Alchemie)
-Bier 
-uvm


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Rudelzwerge


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

WTF? News: Minecraft - Im Winter exklusiv für Xbox 360 - Xbox 360 Was solln der scheiß?


----------



## joffal (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grunde hab ich zB kein Bukkit  installiert, erstens verbraucht das wesentlich mehr Resourcen als der  zMod und 2.tes ist dieser mit den Permissions umfangreicher und somit  Komplizierter


 
okay, gesagt, getan 
hab jetz wieder zMod am laufen, aber gibt es dafür überhaupt plugins mit NPCs und (ggf. ein anderes Plugin) mit "level-system"
Ich wollte ja im Endeffekt dann einen Survival-server haben, der auch eine langzeitmotivation bietet^^




Wa1lock schrieb:


> WTF? News: Minecraft - Im Winter exklusiv für Xbox 360 - Xbox 360 Was solln der scheiß?


----------



## SSchaffrath (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich find Minecraft auch geil.
Hab bei Nitrado nen 4 Slot Server (Bukkit) und bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt.
Einfach nur geil das Spiel.


----------



## SSchaffrath (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hab mal nach dem teil mit Xbox360 gegooglet und auf den Offiziellen presseservern steht, das die Xbox360 Version von einem eigenen Team entwickelt wird.
Zusätzlich soll man kinect nutzen können und die PC Version bleibt bestehen sowie auch an Mobilen Versionen gearbeitet wird.
Alles hier nachzulesen:

E3 2011: Minecraft (konsolen-)exklusiv für die Dreisechzig mit Kinect-Unterstützung


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bitte benutze den "Bearbeiten"-Button um einen Beitrag zuvervollständigen..



joffal schrieb:


> hab jetz wieder zMod am laufen, aber gibt es dafür überhaupt plugins mit NPCs und (ggf. ein anderes Plugin) mit "level-system"



Derzeit bietet der zMod noch nicht viele eher sogar nur eine Handvoll Plugins an. Das zMod selber bietet dir schon ein vorgefertigtes "Level"-System an. /ranks.

Die Plugins die ich empfehlen kann sind - SetHome u. iConomy -

Aber man muss bedenken das der zMod die Pluginschnittstelle erst seit ein paar Tagen anbietet.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> WTF? News: Minecraft - Im Winter exklusiv für Xbox 360 - Xbox 360 Was solln der scheiß?



Ich weiß auch nicht ...


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Claw Mit Levelsystem meint er sowas wie Level 1, Level 10, Drachentöter usw.


----------



## Naboradd (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht ...


 
Die Meldung ist so auch nicht ganz richtig, da fehlt noch ein kleines Wörtchen: Minecraft - Im Winter *Konsolen-*exklusiv für Xbox 360
Für den PC wirds Minecraft auch weiterhin geben.


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Lol, Minecraft noch nicht mal richtig ins Java Programmiert und dann für die X-Box?


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab immernoch überall so doofe Linien, im MP und SP :/


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mal...deine Grafiksetting überprüfen..AA MSAA SSAA usw. verträgt sich nur in einer bestimmten Einstellung mit Minecraft


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das ist Open GL, da hab ich keine besonderen Einstellungen, normal spiel ich alles mit 8xSGSSAA aber bei MC ist es wurscht


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hast vllt. dieses 8xdingens als Globales Profil gesetzt?

wenn ja, dann mach es zurück...und probiere MC aus...anderes kann ich mir deinen Fehler aus an dem Treiber rumspielen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Habs schon ausprobiert, bringt nichts
und SSAA funktioniert nur bei DX soweit ich weiß (außer mit dem SSAA mod für MC)


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das mit SSAA und Dx ist Quatsch...ich habs ja gestern oder vorgestern auch ausprobiert. Und hatte auch überall Streifen


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Soweit ich weiß muss man bei MC erst den Renderer auf GLSL Shaders umschreiben damit da überhaupt AA läuft 
Und wie gesagt brachte keine Besserung...


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Quatsch^^ Du musst ja nicht die Minecraft.exe für die Profil Einstellungen nehmen sondern die Javaw.exe oder java.exe  Starte den MC und logge dich in irgendeinem Server ein. Und dannach schaue dich im Taskmanager um, du wirst keine "minecraft.exe" mehr finden...nur noch die java(w).exe.

Probiers aus...ich denke Naboradd kann dir dazu auch ein paar Worte schreiben.

Egal...ich bin jetzt erst mal weg, auf Arbeit.


----------



## Naboradd (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Habs schon ausprobiert, bringt nichts
> und SSAA funktioniert nur bei DX soweit ich weiß (außer mit dem SSAA mod für MC)


 


Wa1lock schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß muss man bei MC erst den Renderer auf GLSL Shaders umschreiben damit da überhaupt AA läuft
> Und wie gesagt brachte keine Besserung...


 
Mit meiner GTX 260 hatte ich bei AA auch immer Streifen, egal welchen Modus ich genommen hatte. Mit einer GTX 4xx oder neuer funktionieren aber bestimmte AA-Modi.
Du hast recht, die reinen SSAA-Modi funktionieren nur bei DirectX. Deine Streifen kommen wahrscheinlich von dem SGSSAA, das verträgt sich auch nicht mit Minecraft.
Als erstes solltest du mal das AA aus dem globalen Profil rausschmeissen, oder zumindest ein nVidia-Profil für die javaw.exe anlegen. Für dieses Profil legst du dann z.B. 8xQ (MSAA) fest, und aktivierst zusätzlich noch Transparentes AA, 2x bis 8x SuperSampling, dadurch wird das MultiSampling auf SuperSampling "aufgebohrt". Ich weiß nicht, ob es die Einstellungen alle im Treiber selbst gibt, ich stell das alles über den nVidiaInspector ein. Bei 8xSS ist das Bild dann superglatt, allerdings hat die Grafikkarte dann auch schon ordentlich was zu tun (immerhin wird das Bild dann ja mit 8x8 = 64facher Auflösung berechnet )


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ok mach ich und teste es 
SGSSAA hatte ich mit dem GeForce SSAA Tool drinnen 
Also ich hab sowieso 640 FPS bei MC 
Edit: Sind weg, ich spiel jetzt mit 16x Q CSAA und 8 SSAA für die Alphatests und soweiter 
Mit 120FPS


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> WTF? News: Minecraft - Im Winter exklusiv für Xbox 360 - Xbox 360 Was solln der scheiß?


 
Die sollen sich um die Android Version bemühen, und die nicht Konsolenspieler beglücken. Die spielen ja eh lieber Shooter, weil das auf Konsolen ja so gut funktionieren soll, wie sie immer behaupten.


----------



## Da_Obst (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mir wärs auch lieber wenn Notch und sein Team sich eher dem Vorantreiben des Spiels widmen würden...

Es ist sicherlich ganz nett wenn man nicht plattformgebunden ist um seiner Fantasie freien Lauf lassen zu können,
aber das kann man doch auch machen wenn der größte Trubel vorbei ist, sprich, wenn das Game in die Finale Version kommt.

Und, wenn schon auf verschiedene Systeme geportet wird soll der MP bitte auch Plattform-Übergreifend funktionieren.


----------



## Naboradd (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Mir wärs auch lieber wenn Notch und sein Team sich eher dem Vorantreiben des Spiels widmen würden...


Tun sie ja auch, die XBOX-Version wird von einem völlig eigenständigen (Microsoft-) Team entwickelt werden. Notch und seit Team werden sich auch weiterhin um die PC-Version kümmern.

Twitter


----------



## Da_Obst (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ah, dann ists ja gut 
Hatte schon befürchtet das wir PC'ler ein bischen darunter leiden würden ^^


----------



## RedBrain (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

16x AF und maxed out SSAA in Minecraft habe ich nur noch "Rosa"-Meer ins Ferne und viele Striche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nabo, kann des dann möglich sein das es eine Version auf C++ oder so gibt?


----------



## Naboradd (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



RedBrain schrieb:


> 16x AF und maxed out SSAA in Minecraft habe ich nur noch "Rosa"-Meer ins Ferne und viele Striche


 
Liegt auf jeden Fall am AA, ob es bei AMD funktionierende AA-Modi gibt kann ich aber mangels eigener Karte nicht sagen. Bei meiner nVidia-Karte klappts auch nur indirekt über einen Treiber-"Cheat". Vielleicht mal ein paar AA-Modi durchprobieren.



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Nabo, kann des dann möglich sein das es eine Version auf C++ oder so gibt?


 
Vielleicht irgendwann mal, in naher Zukunft aber wohl erstmal nicht. Notch ist wohl ziemlich auf Java "fixiert"


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab jetzt den FXSA Mode an damit sieht es auch schau aus


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



RedBrain schrieb:


> 16x AF und maxed out SSAA in Minecraft habe ich nur noch "Rosa"-Meer ins Ferne und viele Striche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So sahs bei mir auch aus, musst das übern Treiber regeln 
@Claw Was soll denn FXSA sein? FXAA? Das ist aber das nVidia MLAA und ist wie Blur nur nen Weichzeichner, wenn du ne nV hast (Was wohl sein muss) dann nehm lieber SGSSAA oder so


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hab eben nachgeschaut...jep des ist das FXAA. Wie kann man das SGSSAA Einstellen


----------



## RedBrain (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die Striche liegt es absolut an AF-Filter. Ich lade ein paar Bilder hoch.

EDIT: PCGHX ZU LANGSAM -.-


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Juni 2011)

Die ganze supersamplimg Geschichte werde ich auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Juni 2011)

Bringt das ganze denn sichtbar was?


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo die Supersampling Geschichte kann ganz gut aus gehen oder mit Fehlern in Form von abnormalen Strichen etc. bestraft werden

Ja zB vom Brick ist das Flimmern weg, wenn darauf zuläuft.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Juni 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt das ganze denn sichtbar was?



Rosa Wasser xD


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also ich hab das mit den Treiber einstellungen mal ausprobiert..und bekomme nur Bildfehler mit der anschliessenden Nachricht vom Windows "Anzeigetreiber nach Fehler wiederhergestellt" oder sowas in der Art, das liegt daran das die Karte nimmer ganz funktionstüchtig ist.


Mein neuestes Bauwerk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naboradd (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Also ich hab das mit den Treiber einstellungen mal ausprobiert..und bekomme nur Bildfehler mit der anschliessenden Nachricht vom Windows "Anzeigetreiber nach Fehler wiederhergestellt" oder sowas in der Art, das liegt daran das die Karte nimmer ganz funktionstüchtig ist.


Mit nVidia geht AA in Minecraft wohl auch erst ab der 400er Generation...



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Mein neuestes Bauwerk:


Sieht imposant aus, aber mitten in der Stadt wirkt das etwas zu wuchtig. Das Ding musst du irgendwo auf freier Fläche oder zumindest am Stadtrand aufstellen.

Und als nächstes baust du bitte ein Hypercube oder Tesseract


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ach wenn du wüsstest was ich jetzt schon angefangen habe zubauen  Ingesamt sind schon gut 100.000Blöcke drauf gegangen.


Wegen der graka...mit solchen fehlern kommt die auch bei normalen Games...


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1. Das sieht ja mal geil aus! 
2. Man sieht mein F! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Naboradd (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Du immer mit deinem F...


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Juni 2011)

Sieht gut aus.

Ich baue und sehe lieber mittelalterliche Bauwerke mit vielen Details, wie z.B. im Let's Show von Gronkh. Mein Ziel ist es eine große Welt zu bauen, in der es viel zu entdecken gibt und die die Spielwelt eines RPGs wie Skyrim sein könnte.


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hat einer einen Lösungsansatz zum "This Bed is Occupied"?

Ich hab die Minecraft_server.jar neugeladen. zMod eben neuinstalliert etc. immer noch das gleich Problem.

Update:

Hab wo möglich das Problem eingrenzen können. 

Minecraft ohne Mod = Betten funktionieren.

Minecraft mit Mod = Betten funktionieren nicht.


----------



## Naboradd (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Hab wo möglich das Problem eingrenzen können.
> 
> Minecraft ohne Mod = Betten funktionieren.
> 
> Minecraft mit Mod = Betten funktionieren nicht.


 
Welche Mod? zMod?


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jap..genau diese Mod...selbst auf einem frischen Server (Neue minecraft-server.jar usw.) funzt das nicht


----------



## Naboradd (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Jap..genau diese Mod...selbst auf einem frischen Server (Neue minecraft-server.jar usw.) funzt das nicht


Und mit einer (testweise) neuen Karte?


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jop eben mal einen kompletten server neu mit dem zMod auf gesetzt...

mit der 0.5.9 gibt des Problem nicht


----------



## hamst0r (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Einfach das Bett abreißen und neu aufstellen, ist zwar keine Lösung, aber damit hat es bei mir immer funktioniert.


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab eine Frage: 
Ich hab vor einiger Zeit ein YouTube Video gesehen, dass Minecraft mit fortgeschrittener Optik zeigt. Dabei geht der Spieler aus einer sandigen Höhle mit hochaufgelösten Texturen raus, wird von der Sonne und den atemberaubenden Lichtern geblendet und steigt aus der Höhle.
Weiß jemand was das ist? War eine Art Tech-Demo.


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Hamstor das geht eben auch nicht...


----------



## i3810jaz (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Manchmal funktioniert es wenn alle trotz "This Bed is Occupied" rechtsklick drarauf machen.


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja ist aber auch kein Dauer zustand.

Hier noch mal mein Aktuelles Projekt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@ clawhammer

1. bist du phenom?

2. hast du dieses fette backsteinhaus per hand gebaut, oder mit mc-edit?


----------



## i3810jaz (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Von vorne is es n hingucker von den andrren Seiten aber leider noch zu klobig.


Hatt er sicher mit den Ingame commands des Servers gemacht.


----------



## i3810jaz (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Unnötiger Post den ich ausversehen geposted hab. 

Hatte vorher: 





i3810jaz schrieb:


> Hatt er sicher mit den Ingame commands des Servers gemacht.


 drinstehen, habs jetzt im vorigen Post geposted.


Wie löscht man die?


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab mit beidem gearbeitet...mit den Commands die man als Admin und Mod zuverfürgung hat und auch per Hand.


Die Front zum beispiel musste ich per Hand gestalten...

achso ja ich bin Phenom90


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (9. Juni 2011)

Nur mal so ne idee.
Gibt es nicht einen "Betten Mod"?
Womit man denn Fehler umgehen kann.


----------



## Re4dt (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Clawhammer sieht wirklich Klasse aus


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Big: kA weiss ich nicht.

@Re4dt: Danke


*Update zu Server:
*

Der Server Umzug ist heute von statten gegangen. 

In Zukunft is der Server nur noch unter *62.75.143.226.5553* erreichen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (9. Juni 2011)

Das klingt doch Schonmal nicht schlecht. 

Und wo ich vorgestern alleine auf dem Server war, gingen die Betten aber.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja nja, wenn man alleine auf dem Server ist geht, aber wenn alle On sind müssen alle zur gleichen Sekunden auf das Bett rechtsklick machen.

Ich hoffe ja das da nen Bugfix kommt.

Der Server läuft jetzt auf einem Xeon mit 2x 2,4GHz oder sowas


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (9. Juni 2011)

Klingt sehr genau.^^ 
Haste wohl Net selber zusammengestellt?


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

bei vServern kann man leider nur die vorhandenen Pakete nutzen. -.-

Ich weiss nur das es ne RAID 5 Verbund mit bis zu 6GB RAM und 2Kerne Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5520  @ 2.27GHz (nen 4Kerner mit 8Threads oder sowas) ist.


----------



## christian.pitt (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> @Big: kA weiss ich nicht.
> 
> @Re4dt: Danke
> 
> ...


 
ich kann mich beim neuen server nicht verbinden, es ist egal, ob ich 
62.75.143.226.5553,
62.75.143.226:5553 oder
[62.75.143.226]:5553
eintippe, es kommt immer connection refused...

clawhammer du hast dich vertippt: es gehörts statt dem 6er ein 9er, dann schaut das ganze os aus:
62.75.143.229:5553


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (9. Juni 2011)

Kann man sich nicht nen Server selbst zusammen bauen?


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@christian: Danke für die Info. ich hab die IP auch erst heute bekommen und noch nicht so ganz im Kopf, hab ich geändert.

@Big: Ja, kann man aber dazu muss man einen Rootserver mieten, und die Preise da sind (für mich) nicht mehr Human. Und für Minecraft + Apache2 + Teamspeak 3 Server muss es nicht die Hightech Hardware sein...


----------



## Jemall (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ok, ich habe ein neuen Server: Server IP: 85.131.148.131:25565 / / Ts3 IP: 78.111.226.179:8835


und heir die Homepage dazu: Clan - Members Of Day

Server Name : MôD
Minecraft Server IP : 85.131.148.131:25565
Slots: 32
Server beschreibung :

Hey Leute,
habt ihr nicht auch dei Schnauze voll, von den langweiligen Servern ohne inovation?
Wir haben einen Server auf die Beine gestellt,
der alles bisherige in den Schatten stellt!
Viele Server PlugIns und Spielereien, eine große (über 500 angemeldete User) bestehende Community, Große Server kompetenz durch den ServerOwner und der perfekte Ort um eifnach mal abzuschalten...
... wenn ihr es nun nicht mehr aushalten könnt, dann tretet heute noch ein!
nur noch kurz im Forum anmelden und CRAFTEN!
Der Server+Forum besteht nun ca. 2 Monate und er wächst stetig, etwa 5-10 neu angemeldete User am Tag! Und dies natürlich ohne nervige Whitelist oder Monatlichen Kosten!
Besondere Gebäude: day of the Tentacle, Kirche, Tauschbasar, Krankenhaus, Freizeitpark, TicTacToe, Rusisch Roulette uvm.
Bei fragen wendet euch an folgende Admins: Jemall (mich!), DasLicht343 (ServerOwner), xXDragonFruitXx, PrometheusV 
Oder Mods: Morgoth333, Moro5 oder Mo_Wa


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mal schauen wieviele Leute morgen noch da sind .


----------



## Da_Obst (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich nicht... ^^
Da ich langes Wochenende hab kann ich nicht on kommen... 
...ich hoffe ich verpass nicht allzuviel


----------



## ChaoZ (9. Juni 2011)

So, ich spiele ja mit einem Freund ohne Commands auf einem Server und hab jetzt in 2 Tagen 9 Stunden gespielt, während er seit Release von 1.5 schon 340 Stunden hat. 

Wir haben in unserer neuen Welt mit Random Seed in 9 Stunden eine Insel "flachgelegt", also alle Blöcke auf den Wasserstand abgebaut (waren insgesamt ca. 25.000 Blöcke), ein Schloss samt Hof, einen Aussichtsturm, ein Lagerhaus gebaut und alles mit Schienen verbunden. Erstaunt mich das wir das so schnell hinbekommen haben, bei dem Detailgrad mit dem ich sonst baue brauch ich 2 Stunden für eine kleine Hütte mit Keller. ^^


----------



## Da_Obst (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey, klingt gut 

Wärst du so gütig mir paar Screens zu zeigen? 
Ich mach wenn ich auch mal was spektakuläres hab auch welche... =D


----------



## ChaoZ (10. Juni 2011)

Klar, kann ich machen. Ich mache dann entweder Screenshots oder ein kurzes Video und zeig's euch dann. Kommt denke ich mal heute Abend noch.


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Guten Morgen allerseits,

der Naboradd hat sich mal was einfallen lassen und zwar kann man jetzt unter

Welt

Nether

Höhlen

Sich die Karte anschauen, das ist zwar kein Live-Stream in dem Sinne, wird aber alle paar Tage aktualiesiert.

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Eine Website wird in kürze unter: www.pcghx-minecraft.de zuereichen sein.


----------



## Da_Obst (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Yeah! 
Die Map ist mal geil 
Ich muss mein "Haus" ein wenig auffälliger gestallten ^^

@Chaoz
Coole Sache, ich schaus mir dann am Dienstag an, wenn mein WE vorbei ist


----------



## hamst0r (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sieht nett aus! 
Ist es denn abgesprochen, dass ihr das Kürzel "pcghx" benutzt? Nicht, dass ihr noch Ärger bekommt.


----------



## _chris_ (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab mal eine allgemeine Frage:
Undzwar ist es so das ich i.wie das Gefühl hab das die Bäume immer schneller wachsen, je länger man spielt .
Kaum hat man den Wald verbrennen lassen, kann man wieder von Vorne anfangen, auch wenn es nur ein paar Setlzinge sind. Ich finde das echt nervig. Kennt das jemand von euch auch?

Dann würde ich gerne mal wissen, wie viel Erze (einer Art) ihr an einem Stück gefunden habt? Ich habe demletzt ca. 25 Kohleblöcke gefunden und war ziemlich ertaunt . Wie siehts bei euch aus?

MfG,
_chris_


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@: Hamst0r wieso sollten wir ärger bekommen? Ist doch im Prinzip Werdung, zudem bin ich mit einem Administrator im Gespräch nur das ich keine Antwort bekomme

@ Chris: bei uns is es so, das manche 1-3stacks Eisen oder kohle auf einem haufen gefunden haben.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wieso ist am Spawn das Dach am Arrsch?


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wieso ist am Spawn das Dach am Arrsch?


 Frage ich mich auch 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das war ich, mit meiner Goldaxe -.-

Zewa ein klick alles weg


----------



## _chris_ (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> @: Hamst0r wieso sollten wir ärger bekommen? Ist doch im Prinzip Werdung, zudem bin ich mit einem Administrator im Gespräch nur das ich keine Antwort bekomme
> 
> @ Chris: bei uns is es so, das manche 1-3stacks Eisen oder kohle auf einem haufen gefunden haben.



Oha also sowas will ich auch mal erleben. Da muss ich noch ein bisschen suchen.


----------



## i3810jaz (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich hab glaub schon 7 Stacks eisen, obwohl ich nicht gerne mine. Des Erste mal ist das Erlebnis toll, wenn man aber dann so viel Eisen hat is es fast schon zu viel Eisen...


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Juni 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal eine allgemeine Frage:
> Undzwar ist es so das ich i.wie das Gefühl hab das die Bäume immer schneller wachsen, je länger man spielt .
> Kaum hat man den Wald verbrennen lassen, kann man wieder von Vorne anfangen, auch wenn es nur ein paar Setlzinge sind. Ich finde das echt nervig. Kennt das jemand von euch auch?
> 
> ...



Ich habe schonmal fast 2 Stacks Kohle gefunden. Alles über 25 Eisen ist aber Quatsch , wer auch immer das behauptet hat.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Teilweise hat man aber auch 2 verdammt große Erz-adern nebeneinander finden, gerade bei den Lavaseen habe ich sowas öfter xD


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich habe schonmal fast 2 Stacks Kohle gefunden. Alles über 25 Eisen ist aber Quatsch , wer auch immer das behauptet hat.


 
Was du erzählst ist Rotz...es kommt auf dem Seed an...und man hat nu mal riesige Resourcen bei uns.

btw.: Die Website ist jetzt zu 45% fertig


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Clawhammer
Wenn du jetzt schon eine Website machst, wie viele User können dann gleichzeitig ohne Lags auf dem Server spielen?
Und nur, damit ich nichts verwechsle: Du bist Phenom90 in Minecraft, oder?



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo, die Website geht ja nicht nur um Minecraft, sonder nauch in einen anderen Bereich.

Meinen Berechnungen nach könnten bis zu 25-30 (zur gleichen Zeit) darauf spielen, derzeit ist der Durchschnitt bei 7


----------



## Aunrae (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

huhu ....... ist der Server momentan down ?
Komm nimmer drauf


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Aunrae schrieb:


> huhu ....... ist der Server momentan down ?
> Komm nimmer drauf


 Ich schon 



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die IP ist: *62.75.143.229:5553 *


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Habe ich heute entdeckt :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## christian.pitt (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ja man findet auch verhältnismäßig extrem viele dias, nur kohle find ich sehr selten
schöne ironie 

edit: ist der server down? komm nämlich grad nicht drauf...


----------



## i3810jaz (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich komm grad auch net drauf .


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich komme auch net online, liegt aber eher an Minecraft.net, oder?


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich komm auch ne darauf

ich schaue mal eben was los is


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bei mir geht es jetzt auch nicht mehr 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## christian.pitt (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> ich komme auch net online, liegt aber eher an Minecraft.net, oder?


 
nein am server, andere funzen nämlich...


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo die drauf waren hatten glück...bei denen die einloggen wollten, da gab es ein Java fehler...Server wieder on


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Jo die drauf waren hatten glück...bei denen die einloggen wollten, da gab es ein Java fehler...Server wieder on


 Ja, geht wieder!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## christian.pitt (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich komm schon wieder nicht drauf 

es kommt immer: end of stream


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich komme nicht mehr auf denn Server.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bei mir auch nicht 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo ich lege mal kurzfristig eine Wartung ein. Wenn es was neues gibt sage ich euch bescheid

Update: Der Server läuft immo wieder, zumorgen werde ich in den frühen Stunden (bis max. 13Uhr) eine Serverwartung ansetzen, um einiges zuentfernen was nicht im laufendem Betrieb gemacht werden kann.

Für eventuell verschwunden/es  Stats/Inventar entschuldige ich mich jetzt schon einmal.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Juni 2011)

Ist ja schön für euch ! Das ist ein Minecraft Sammelthread und nicht ein Pcghx Minecraft Server   laberthread


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mmh, ich kann mich noch ganz schwach dran errinnern das du bei dem auch mal mitgemacht hast Und ausserdem halte ich keinem von ab (Server extern) seine Fragen etc. zustellen


----------



## christian.pitt (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ist er schon wieder down?


----------



## i3810jaz (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Man kann sich nichtmehr einloggen


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> ist er schon wieder down?


 Ja, bei mir auch...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo ich wusste warum ich den Nether gate dicht gemacht habe, wenn man hin und her geht schmiert der Server ab...server restartet


----------



## Aunrae (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

"Failed to connect to server"

Connection refused: connect



€dit:
Mal ne andere Frage:
Wo kann man eigentlich Minecraft vom Programm her einordnen .... ein klassisches Browserspiel ist es ja wohl kaum ?


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

62.75.143.229:5553 heisst die Adresse und diese funktioniert


----------



## christian.pitt (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

fällt unter sandboxgame/adventure


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Juni 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:
			
		

> fällt unter sandboxgame/adventure



Jap  sandboxgame passt aber schon eher.


----------



## Aunrae (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hmm wie passen das dich momentan aufm Server ein Sandbürglein bau *lach*

Ich hoffe Minecraft wird noch komplexer  ......... will ständig was neues ausprobieren ^^


----------



## RedBrain (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist dein Server in der Zeit down? Obwohl ich die richtige IP-Adresse eingegeben habe.


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ein kleiner Tipp: Macht mal eine Luke auf eine Kiste, sieht ganz lustig aus. So muss man von der Kiste erst den "Deckel" abnehmen um sie öffnen zu können ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Server ist über Nacht down um einige schwerwiegende Probleme zubeheben. Bis morgen Mittag ca. 13Uhr sollte dieser wieder erreichbar sein.


----------



## Aunrae (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Tipp: Macht mal eine Luke auf eine Kiste, sieht ganz lustig aus. So muss man von der Kiste erst den "Deckel" abnehmen um sie öffnen zu können ^^


 
Luke ? .......... mach doch mal ein Bild bitte


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Er meint sicher die neuen Falltüren.


----------



## Aunrae (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Falltüren ?


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja das sind Türen die auf dem Boden "liegen". Die sind in der Version 1.6 mit hinzugefügt worden.


----------



## Aunrae (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

dann hätte ich also net soviele Treppen bauen müssen ? O.O


----------



## dudefan (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Für die kurze Zeit, wo unser Server gewartet wird, hab ich ein nettes kleines Video für euch ;-P

YouTube - ‪Minecraft PSA #10: Mushrooms (Machinima)‬‏

Mfg dudefan (Aufm Server bekannt als Blackfizz )


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bilder sind im Anhang. Sieht halt ganz witzig aus.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hehe, ja die Serverwartung hat sich als ein wenig kompliziert heraus gestellt. Naboradd ist mit dem Gras des Servers beschäftigt, und ich mit der Administration des Servers


----------



## Aunrae (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich will wieder basteln !  ....... und viele Pilze finden ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

 wird schon sind ja tatkräftig dabei, hab mir eben mal Kaffee gemacht


----------



## Aunrae (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> wird schon sind ja tatkräftig dabei, hab mir eben mal Kaffee gemacht


 
Das ist doch die richtige Minecraftlereinstellung  

Kaffee ist immer gut ^^


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Na dann. Viel Spaß noch.^^

Hoffe das es auch morgen abend wieder funktioniert.

@all: macht wirklich Spaß mit euch auf dem Server.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

 Wohl eher deswegen weil ich keine halben Sachen liegen lassen will...dumm nur das man 10.000 Passwörter im Kopf hat aber das was man braucht nicht kennt


----------



## Aunrae (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

 kann das nur auch sagen Bigdaddy  ... macht immer Spass 

@Clawi
deswegen gibts sowas das nennt sich "Passwortmanager" ....... hab sogar ich


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hehe, dafür hab ich keine Zeit

Update

So zu 75% mit dem Server fertig, ich geh jetzt schlafen

Update:

Der Server ist wieder erreichbar, aber der Nether ist ausgeschalten. 

Warum? Weil ein Teil der Map fehlt und diesen hat nur Naboradd. 

Und jetzt? Naboradd muss jetzt erst mal von den Toten auferstehen, und im Laufe des Tages wird dieser Teil dazu gefügt.

Angenehmes Spielen..äh...bauen euch


----------



## RedBrain (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Serverregeln bitte! Ich probiere erstmal auf dein Server.


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sie haben Post


----------



## Aunrae (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Schaffe Schaffe Häusla baue


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das freut mich ja.


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ey ey ey 
was ist denn jetzt schon wieder los?


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

"End of stream"



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Achso...ja das habt Ihr ja mit bekommen 

Wir überlegen gerade wie wir euch "entschädigen" können.


----------



## Naboradd (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Der Server ist wieder erreichbar, aber der Nether ist ausgeschalten.


 
Ist erstmal aus, weil wohl der Server abschmiert, wenn man wieder ausm Nether zurück will.


----------



## vaikless (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

suchen noch mitspieler auf privatem server!

sind zu 3. spielen gerne etwas nebenbei.
ein jura ein maschienen-bau und ein wirtschaftswissenschaften student.
nettes, leidenschaftliches team, sehr kreativ schon viel geschaffen.kommen aus dem raum bonn bochum aachen.
server hat kein genaues ziel oder rules. wir versuchen nur eine schöne welt zu schaffen. (ohne cheaten)
aktuell bauen wir eine u bahn system mit mehreren bahn linie(balue rote grüne usw linie) zu verschiedenen orten, mit einer grand central station (die schon fast fertig ist) unter einem louvre nachbau.
bei interesse pn an mich. kann auch mal screenshots hochladen.

grüße.


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Juni 2011)

Freu mich auf 1.7


----------



## Aunrae (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was gibts denn neues in 1.7 ?


----------



## Naboradd (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Aunrae schrieb:


> Was gibts denn neues in 1.7 ?


 
Notch hat gestern eine (zensierte) Changelist veröffentlicht: http://t.co/4ybyOzS
(er will noch nicht zu viel verraten)


----------



## ChaoZ (13. Juni 2011)

-Removed Herobrine
O.o stand bei 1.6.6 auch schon im Changelog.


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Juni 2011)

Aunrae schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibts denn neues in 1.7 ?



Den adventure Mode


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Den adventure Mode


 YAY
Ich freue mich auch drauf!!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Freu mich auf 1.7


 
Lol, schmeisst als erster was in die Runde, und begründet dies noch nicht einmal


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Juni 2011)

Allgemein der changelog den Minepedia schon zusammengetragen hat , klingt nett. 
Die scheren also als neues Tool sowie einen neuen bösen Mob . 
Achja und die Pistons endlich


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wenn die Pistons (sollen ja umbenannt werden) kommen, dann hab ich schon ein Interessantes Bauobjekt vor mir


----------



## Aunrae (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ob man die auch als SPrungfeder benutzen kann ?


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Juni 2011)

Aunrae schrieb:
			
		

> ob man die auch als SPrungfeder benutzen kann ?



Ja geht ca 10 Blöcke hoch fliegst du


----------



## hamst0r (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Und Geheimtüren kann man auch damit bauen. Zum Beispiel lassen sich Bücherregale dadurch wegschieben. Muss man nur den Schalter gut verstecken.


----------



## Naboradd (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ja geht ca 10 Blöcke hoch fliegst du


 
Nein, falsch: Twitter


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juni 2011)

Naboradd schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, falsch: Twitter



Ich habe das nur geschätzt , aus dem was    ich in den Videos gesehen habe.


----------



## christian.pitt (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

es gibt doch schon solche hüpffedern, und zwar ohne mod, mit denen kann man aber nur hüpfen...


----------



## Naboradd (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hüpffedern? Ohne Mod?
Die einzigen Hüpffedern, die ich kenne, sind aus der Portal-Mod.


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Morgen allerseits,


der Nether wird wahrscheinlich mit der zMod version 0.8.8 o. 0.8.9 (jenach dem wann der Ersteller den Bettenbug behebt) wird eingeschalten.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juni 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt doch schon solche hüpffedern, und zwar ohne mod, mit denen kann man aber nur hüpfen...



Was soll es geben ?


----------



## Da_Obst (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Sinn dieser Pistons hat sich mir noch nicht ganz erschloßen... 
...und von Hüpffedern hab ich auch noch nie was gehört ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juni 2011)

Da_Obst schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sinn dieser Pistons hat sich mir noch nicht ganz erschloßen...
> ...und von Hüpffedern hab ich auch noch nie was gehört ^^



Wie naborrad aber schon recht hat , mit den pistons kann man nicht fliegen (


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Juni 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Wie naborrad aber schon recht hat , mit den pistons kann man nicht fliegen (



Also doch kein Lift


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Juni 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Also doch kein Lift



Ne ... Weiß auch nicht was das soll -.-


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ein kleines Update:

Der Nether ist Reaktiviert. Bitte denkt daran das nur ein Portal zulässig ist, und zwar nur in der Stadt. Alle anderen werden sofort entfernt.

Desweiteren ist der Server nur unter: *pcghx-minecraft.de* zuerreichen d.H keine Port Angabe mehr nötig.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Geht mc wieder?
Wurde doch per DDOS von Lulz Sec Off genommen


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo geht, bin ja die ganze Zeit Online


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was!? 
LulzSec hat MC.net angegriffen?
Bin grad am schauen...

Nachtrag:
Hm, denen scheint auch ein bisl fad zu sein... 
Ich mein, wieso DDost man einfach mal dem MC.net Server?


Naja, hauptsache es geht wieder


----------



## Naboradd (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Pistons in Beta 1.7: YouTube - ‪Pistons in Minecraft beta 1.7 - Work in progress‬‏


----------



## hamst0r (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das sieht doch schonmal klasse aus, besonders das mit dem Wasser ist auch super. 
Ich freu mich schon auf Geheimtüren.


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich will fliegen


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich komm erst wieder in 2 Wochen on Leute, wollte nur Bescheid sagen


----------



## Naboradd (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



hamst0r schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schonmal klasse aus, besonders das mit dem Wasser ist auch super.



Jo, damit rückt meine Idee einer Eierfarm schonmal in greifbare Nähe


----------



## ChaoZ (15. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, aber das wahre Potenzial müssen wir wohl noch entdecken.


----------



## Orka45 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich überlege mir gerade (schonwieder) ernsthaft Minecraft zu kaufen...            ... und euer Server ist schuld daran

Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus, kann man einfach so auf eueren Server? Habt ihr eine Whitelist?
Und wie sieht es bei euch mit Bauprojekten aus?


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Naboradd
Ok, jetz weiß ich auch wozu die Pistons da sind ^^

@Chaoz
Suchtest du nach so einem Vid?
Minecraft GLSL Shader
Und ich denke das es uns an Ideen niemals mangeln wird 

btt.:
Schaut ja mal cool aus, ich finds schade das nur so wenig Neuerungen in letzter Zeit kommen...
Das letzte halbwegs brauchbare was Notch rausgeschmissen hat waren die Dispenser, die bekommen jetz aber Konkurenz 


Hat wer Slimeballs?


----------



## RedBrain (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Minecraft.net Log in Server scheint überlastet zu sein. :/


----------



## Naboradd (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir gerade (schonwieder) ernsthaft Minecraft zu kaufen...            ... und euer Server ist schuld daran


Hähä... 



Orka45 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus, kann man einfach so auf eueren Server? Habt ihr eine Whitelist?
> Und wie sieht es bei euch mit Bauprojekten aus?


Whitelist gibt es nicht, es kann jeder auf den Server drauf und gucken. Um aber auch was (ab)bauen zu können, muss man erst von einem der Admins befördert werden, vorher ist man nur im "Besichtigungs-Modus" 

Bauprojekte? Was schwebt dir denn so vor? Momentan werkelt fast jeder noch an seinen Häuschen rum...


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> [...]
> Hat wer Slimeballs?


 Muhaha... Ich habe welche 
(Aufm PCGHX Server natürlich)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## hamst0r (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab 1. auf dem PCGHx-Server 
Naboradd, wie soll denn eine Eierfarm funktieren? Bzw. was hat Wasser damit zu tun?


----------



## Orka45 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gibt es zugeteilte Grundstücke, oder ist die Hausgröße und der Standort frei wählbar?


----------



## hamst0r (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Du kannst im Stadtgebiet Grundstücke bekommen und dann kann dir auch niemand was zerstören. Außerhalb gibt es nur in Ausnahmefällen Grundstücke gesichert.
Da kannst du dann aber auch frei bauen.


----------



## Orka45 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ok Danke.
Vileicht wird es sogar was damit, das liegt aber leider nicht in meiner Hand(ICH habe weder Kreditkarte noch Paypal)


----------



## christian.pitt (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

du  kannst es aber per bankkonto machen


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



hamst0r schrieb:


> Du kannst im Stadtgebiet Grundstücke bekommen und dann kann dir auch niemand was zerstören. Außerhalb gibt es nur in Ausnahmefällen Grundstücke gesichert.
> Da kannst du dann aber auch frei bauen.


 
Ist die Stadt nicht komplett voll?
mfg


----------



## hamst0r (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Da wo eine Zeit lang das Pool war, ist jetzt leere Fläche. Muss man einfach mal Phenom fragen, ob das als Grundstück zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



hamst0r schrieb:


> Da wo eine Zeit lang das Pool war, ist jetzt leere Fläche. Muss man einfach mal Phenom fragen, ob das als Grundstück zu bekommen ist.


 Ist die riesige Sinnlose Burg neben meinem alten Haus weg?
Und der gigantische bunte Würfel, und die unbewohnten Häuser?
mfg


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@RedBrain
Bei mir dauerts zwar ein bisl länger bis ich eingeloggt bin, sonst merk  ich aber kaum was, dafür is mein inet so verflucht lahm... ^^

@Faceless
Dich hol ich schon noch ein, wart nur ab... 


Whoa, ich hab grad so ne Eisenader, des is abnormal ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

"Connection refused: connect"
Ich komme nicht auf den Server 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Juni 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:
			
		

> Minecraft.net Log in Server scheint überlastet zu sein. :/



Ddos


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ddos


 Also ich finde DDoS jetzt nicht so toll 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wird mc.net immer noch angegriffen?
Kann ich mir ned vorstelln, dann würd ja gar keiner mehr on können...


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@fac3l3ss: Die Adresse lautet: _*pcghx-minecraft.de*_ keine Port Angabe

Jop, da wo die Wohnsiedlung war, ist jetzt auch wieder Platz geschaffen worden.

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen zusammen mit Naboradd eine 2.te Stadt anlegen welche ebenfalls geschützt wird.


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde DDoS jetzt nicht so toll
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Ist Es auch nicht aber deswegen sind die server down


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist Es auch nicht aber deswegen sind die server down


 Klar, aber ich fand' es trotzdem lustig 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## christian.pitt (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

toll, dass die mc.net server fast abgereckt sind... 
da bekommst du nen 

(nicht ernst nehmen )


----------



## Da_Obst (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ein kleiner Vertrauensbeweis für Phenom/Claw meinerseits 
Mann, mein Internet is vielleicht lahm...


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hehe, sry aber des sah wirklich so aus. Weil beim Cheaten unter Usern versteh ich keinen Spass


----------



## Da_Obst (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Versteh ich schon 
Ich hab halt wirklich ne miese Anbindung, bau jeden Block mindestens 2x ab


----------



## Aunrae (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

so 10 Std. minen noch dann hat meine Sandsteinburg 4 Wände xD


----------



## christian.pitt (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

omg wie groß ist die? wo ist die?

und phenom, du könntest mich schon zum patron befördern


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mmm das muss ich mir noch gaaaaanz stark überlegen 

Die Burg ist mit der Bahn Richtung "Westkreuz" nicht zu übersehen da man durch den "Hof" der Burg fährt.


----------



## Aunrae (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

genau  und durch meinen kleinen "Bergfried".

Allerdings muss ich auch noch den Innenausbau fördern.......... SCHAFE ICH KOMME ! *axt schleif*


----------



## Da_Obst (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier auf Wunsch ein Screen von Phenom C:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

IHHHHH Ein Fisch xD


----------



## Da_Obst (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Schaut für mich nach Homer J. Simpson aus 
Wie kommts das du nicht genau weisst welchen Skin du hast? 
Mit F5 kann man sich in der 3rd person Perspektive selbst betrachen...

Aber ich glaub das ganze liegt an was anderem ^^


----------



## Da_Obst (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So, der nächste Screen von Phenom:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab schon nen Ordner für dich eingerichtet


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

xD wie nett...der Schielt ja...gleich weg damit


----------



## Da_Obst (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo, der schaut ein wenig grenzdebil drein XD
Das wird ne lange Nacht  
Hihi ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (17. Juni 2011)

Spielt ihr heute noch länger? Bin später vielleicht auch nochmal da.


----------



## Da_Obst (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich bin dieses WE daueron 
Schon ewig her das ich mal soviel Zeit hatte...


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hehe, nja ich bin gleich weg.

Kleine Mitteilung:

http://pcghx-minecraft.de/index.php?seite=5.news&action=1.minecraft-aktuell


----------



## Sebastian1980 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

moin, ich stell mich einfach zu blöde an. ich versuch jetzt seit ner stunde eine doppeltür, so zu schalten, das ich sie von außen mit zwei schaltern  und von innen über 2 druckplatten öffnen kann.
youtube tutorials hab ich gesehen, auch eins von hier. allerdings werd ich da nicht schlau daraus, sind meine ersten versuche mit redstone und türen.

ich habe meine map mal hochgeladen, vielleicht hat jemand lust mir das zu bauen, so das ich mir das ansehen kann, vielleicht versteh ich es so besser. oder das jemand eine verständliche skizze macht, anhand der ich das nachbauen kann.
youtube vids mit ansehen, in s spiel wechseln und hin und her, da werd ich ganz kirre von.

vielen dank schonmal.

hier die map: Download: Neue_Welt1.rar | xup.in


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Komm auf unserem Server unter: pcghx-minecraft.de Da gibt es ein Beispiel wie das ganze aufgebaut wird. Also man sieht alles. am besten ne kleine Zeichnung von anfertigen.  Vielen Dank noch mal dafür an Naboradd


----------



## Sebastian1980 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

vielen dank, hab screens gemacht. muss nur noch rauskriegen, wie ich halt auf einer seite  schalter und auf der anderen seite druckplatten gangbar mache.

ich sag ja, ich bin einfach zu dusselig für sowas, sonst wäre ich strippenzieher geworden.

sieht aber gut aus was ihr da erschaffen habt.


----------



## Aunrae (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wollte nur mal kurz sagen wiso ich immer so "kurz" da bin (weil ich gefragt wurde):

Bei 2 Kindern und nem Mann ist das net immer so leicht länger am PC zu hocken 

Gruss

Manu


----------



## Da_Obst (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier ein Tutorial für eine Mobfalle: Der Zerhäcksler

Die Fallen kann man unterschiedlich bauen, gibt auch unterschiedliche Funktionsweisen, 
für mich ist diese hier aber die einfachste und effizienteste


----------



## Orka45 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So ich hab es jetzt. Ich schau mal auf euerem Server vorbei.


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo warst eben da, Server ist gerade geupdatet worden


----------



## Orka45 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich Trantüte flüchte vor den Creepern und sperre mich dabei selbst auf einem eingezäunten unbebauten Grundstück ein
Regen bei nacht kann wirklich nervig sein. Naja mal sehen wann jemand on kommt, der mich befreien kann.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Ich Trantüte flüchte vor den Creepern und sperre mich dabei selbst auf einem eingezäunten unbebauten Grundstück ein
> Regen bei nacht kann wirklich nervig sein. Naja mal sehen wann jemand on kommt, der mich befreien kann.


 Ist mir auch mal passiert 
Das mit den eingezäunten Bereichen ist auch echt schlecht konzipiert, man geht über die Stonesteps über den Zaun in den Bereich, kann nichts bauen und keinen Zaun abbauen...
Aber, du kommst auch ohne Hilfe raus:
"t" -> "/spawn" -> Enter


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Orka45 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gerne!
Es gab auch eine Zeit, da wusste ich es nicht, also kein Problem 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo sry an den FAQs bin ich noch am sammeln euer meist gestellten Fragen.

Ihr könnt dabei mit machen unter: Neuigkeiten vom Server - PCGHx - Minecraft & Teamspeak Hosting

mfG


----------



## i3810jaz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Clawhammer ich komm nicht auf den Server was is da los?

Kommt eigentlich jemand auf den Server?, was ist mit dem los?


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also habs eben gechekt unter *pcghx-minecraft.de* komme ich auf dem Server. Glaub du hast noch die alte Adresse


----------



## i3810jaz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ok danke . War je ne Woche weg


----------



## Aunrae (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

so sandsteinburg ist fast fertig  ....... bzw. die Hauptmauern.

Jetzt kommen die nächsten Tage die LAVAgräben und Innendeko verstärkt dran 

€dit: Mist Bilder gehen net  ...... hat wer ne kostenlose Möglichkeit Bilder hochzuladen ?


----------



## Naboradd (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Aunrae schrieb:


> €dit: Mist Bilder gehen net  ...... hat wer ne kostenlose Möglichkeit Bilder hochzuladen ?


Ich nutze für Bilder meistens directupload.net.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Oder einfach abload.de


----------



## thinwhiteduke89 (20. Juni 2011)

*Mittelalterliche und Klassizistische Stadt - Präsentation*

Hallo Minecraft Freunde,

ich wollte euch hiermit meine Stadt in Minecraft zeigen.

Mehrere Leute haben mich berits darauf angesprochen, die Map zum Download bereitzustellen. Vielleicht als City War Map?

Falls ihr die Idee unterstützt, kommentiert bitte die folgenden Videos auf Youtube. Ich danke euch!

Hier die Videos:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsrgDETiZ5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWOK8V6jb6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mN3VpcT3ALY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWOK8V6jb6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weitere Videos folgen!
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## ChaoZ (20. Juni 2011)

O.o das ist genial man. Ich wär dir sehr dankbar wenn du die Map zum Download bereitstellen würdest. Dein Baustil gefällt mir sehr. Also bitte lad sie hoch!


----------



## thinwhiteduke89 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also nachdme ich äußerst häufig diesen Wunsch gehört habe, komme ich wohl nicht mehr drum herum die Map bald mal zum Download freizugeben.

Aber ein paar Stadtteile müssen noch aus dem Boden gestampft werden, dann werd eich wahrscheinlich einen Wall um die Stadt errichten und dann anbieten.

Was habt ihr für Wünsche evtl. Dieses Forum ist ja sehr rege wie ich merke! Aber vielleicht könnt ihr auch auf der Youtube Seite diskutieren. Dann werden noch mehr Leute drauf aufmerksam. Nur wenn ihr mögt.

grüße,
Uli


----------



## ChaoZ (20. Juni 2011)

Sehr großzügig von dir. In diesem Forum ist eigentlich immer was los.  Wenn ich mir die Karte mal angeschaut hab, werde ich mich um Verbesserungsvorschläge bemühen.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hast du dich jetzt extra für die Bekanntgebung angemeldet?

Ich muss sagen, das was ich gesehen habe, gefällt mir.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich seh das Video nicht...
Kannst du bitte nen Link für mich reinstellen?


----------



## Re4dt (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier extra für dich Wa1lock  
YouTube - ‪Minecraft City - Medieval to Neo-Classical‬‏


----------



## thinwhiteduke89 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich habe oben einen Link doppelt gepostet.

Hier noch die Bibliothek:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5OSUrlWcV0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viel Spaß.

Bei Youtube schreiben mich auch schon zig Leute wegen dem evtl Download an.

Ich komm nicht mehr drum herum


----------



## i3810jaz (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Weist du eigentlich noch wie viele Stunden du mit dem Bauen bis jetzt gebraucht hast?


----------



## thinwhiteduke89 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gezählt habe ich die Stunden leider nicht. Aber es waren so einige, das kann ich sagen ;D

Falls ihr noch Wünsche habt, was der Stadt fehlt oder wofür ihr sie gebrauchen wollt schreibt hier, ich lese es aufmerksam.

Uli


----------



## hamst0r (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also falls die Welt auch als Download angeboten wird, wären ein paar "Easter Eggs" bestimmt klasse, z.B. versteckte Gänge.


----------



## thinwhiteduke89 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

EasterEggs... mh nicht schlecht ;D Ich lass mir was einfallen!

Anbei neue Eindrücke.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQdheBrfxh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
 Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Clawhammer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier neue Infos:

Neuigkeiten vom Server - PCGHx - Minecraft & Teamspeak Hosting


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Unser schöner Server im Eyefinity mit 2 1920x1080 24" Monitoren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist minecraftforum.net bei euch auch nicht zu erreichen? oder besser gesagt bekommt ihr ne graue Seite mit einer Orange Weisen Box?


----------



## RedBrain (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

gute aussichten. fac3 ^^

tja, das spiel braucht viel größere sichtweite.


----------



## Orka45 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey da ist ja mein Haus
Erstaunlich, dass ich es mehr als eine Minute lang suchen musste



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Ist minecraftforum.net bei euch auch nicht zu  erreichen? oder besser gesagt bekommt ihr ne graue Seite mit einer  Orange Weisen Box?


 Hm gerade bemerkt. Das deutsche Minecraftwiki ist auch nicht erreichbar(der selbe Fehler).


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Juni 2011)

Entweder ist der Hauptserver down oder DDOS . 
BTW hier wollte mal jemand wissen was herobrine ist , wer das immernoch wissen will soll mich hier im thread nochmal fragen .


----------



## wintobi (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

mal eine Frage was muss ich alles eingeben um auf dem Server zuspiele ich komm nicht drauf


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



wintobi schrieb:


> mal eine Frage was muss ich alles eingeben um auf dem Server zuspiele ich komm nicht drauf


 minecraft.pcghx.de müsste es sein oder pcghx-minecraft.de


----------



## wintobi (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Port??? Wegen der Scheiß linux firewall


----------



## wintobi (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

so habs geschaft!!


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*


Ich komm am Sonntag auch wieder on, dann ist der Urlaub vorbei


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Joa, ich bin auch erst wieder Sonntag Abend on 
Langes WE ftw ^^

@Faceless 
Schönes Pic, schade das die Sichtweite so niedrig ist, Notch sollte da mal was tun...


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Joa, ich bin auch erst wieder Sonntag Abend on
> Langes WE ftw ^^


FAIL
Sommerferien am Mittwoch bekommen FTW!! 



Da_Obst schrieb:


> @Faceless
> Schönes Pic, schade das die Sichtweite so niedrig ist, Notch sollte da mal was tun...


Da stimme ich dir zu, aber lass' doch den armen Notch in Ruhe, der ist nicht der einzige Programmierer bei Mojang
Gut finde ich aber die Unterstützung der Auflösung von Minecraft - mich störte nur das Fadenkreuz, welches zwischen zwei Monitorrändern vergeblich gesucht wurde = ) ; bei 3 Monitoren wäre das aber sicherlich kein Problem.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> FAIL
> Sommerferien am Mittwoch bekommen FTW!!
> 
> 
> ...


ist halt suboptimal mit dem Fadenkreuz.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Face

Pah, dann lass dich doch umbenennen in "Faill3ss" 
Und ich kenne nur Notch, ka wer die anderen dort sind und was die so machen, noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen 

@Star_KillA

Er hats doch selbst zugegeben ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Juni 2011)

Da_Obst schrieb:
			
		

> @Face
> 
> Pah, dann lass dich doch umbenennen in "Faill3ss"
> Und ich kenne nur Notch, ka wer die anderen dort sind und was die so machen, noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen
> ...



Ich weiß , wollte das aber nochmal sagen und hatte das problem auchmal ( höhö)


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Schaut euch mal das Txture Pack an  ich find sehr Schön:

Texture Packs - pifroggi's Minecraft Stuff


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Juni 2011)

Schön das man gar nichts sieht


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sry an die Leut die gestern drauf waren, ich kann euch gerne Heute abend gegen 19Uhr freischalten. Derweil muss ich arbeiten.

Was ist mit wa1lock? gesperrt o.O was hast du den gemacht?^^^Ach Mist kannst mir ja keine Antwort geben


----------



## i3810jaz (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hallo ich hab wieder einen wirklich tollen Seed. Der Seed war und ist richtig also: pcghx jedoch müsst ihr auf die Koordinaten von x286 y69 z-275


----------



## Sebastian1980 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*


```
PC Games Hardware
```
als seed ergibt auch eine wunderschöne berglandschaft. allerdings nicht so abstrakt, finde ich persöhnlich besser. auf den ersten blick viele kleinere höhlen in den bergen und massig rohstoffe, zumindest kohle und eisen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So, bei mir ist wieder 1920x1080 Normalität eingekehrt, und ich habe auf eure Beiträge mal eine neue SP-Welt erstellt -> "pcghx" -> 0o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab wirklich nichts gemacht, nur ein wenig Baumlaub kaputtgehauen 0o
MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## i3810jaz (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Sebastian, Ich muss wirklich sagen das dieser Seed wirklich schön ist, realistischer wirkt und trotzdem einige sehr Ausergewöhnliche Stellen beheimatet.

@faceless ich glaub da is was beim Seed eintippen bei mir ein fehler unterlaufen mal schaufen ob ich den "richtigen" Seed noch finde.

[Edit] Die Rätselslösung sind die Koordinaten ja der Seed war richtig. Ihr müsst ungefähr in x286 y69 z-275


----------



## Orka45 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was ist jetzt, Serverausfall?


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt, Serverausfall?


 Bei mir geht's 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## omega™ (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Warum auch immer kann ich nicht mehr auf Minecraft.net zugreifen, mein Launcher spackt auch rum.


----------



## i3810jaz (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@omega keine Ahnung minecraft.net läuft bei mir


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Juni 2011)

1.7 ? :d


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> 1.7 ? :d


 Wäre super ist aber nicht : /


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich verstehe das allgemein nicht , gerade vor ein paar Wochen / Monaten hat Notch die Server für ein paar Tage ausgeschaltet um diese Hardwaremäßig aufzustocken.
Und jetzt ? Das selbe immernoch ..


----------



## Sebastian1980 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

woher wollt ihr wissen, das die teilweise unerreichbarkeit von minecraft.net bei euch serverseitig ist? ich komme jetzt genausogut drauf, wie die letzten tage. problemlos und ohne irgendwelchen langen ladezeiten oder anderen fehlern. im browser wie auch über den clienten. kabel deutschland in schleswig holstein. vielleicht macht auch euer provider oder anderweitig das routing nicht wirklich mit bei euch. fehlerquellen gibt es viele.


----------



## omega™ (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Aufjedenfall ging Minecraft vorhin bei mir nicht, hatte so ungefähr ne halbe Stunde lang Probleme.


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hatte keine Probleme , allerdings funktionieren sämtliche Minecraft Wikis sowie Foren nicht mehr 
http://de.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Hauptseite


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hi, hab mal ein kleines video auf youtube hochgeladen. Ist aber schon etwas älter, teilweise stammen die aufnahmen aus der version 1.3.1. .

Hoffe es gefällt euch.

The incredible world of Minecraft

lg keks


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hast du schön gestaltet


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Informationen zum Server:

Neuigkeiten vom Server - PCGHx - Minecraft & Teamspeak Hosting


----------



## Orka45 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Macht ihr während der Wartung die neuen Bahnstrecken mit mcedit?


----------



## Aunrae (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ein ganzer Tag ohne Minecraft O.O


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Informationen zum Server:
> 
> Neuigkeiten vom Server - PCGHx - Minecraft & Teamspeak Hosting


 Was wird eigentlich die ganze Zeit gewartet?
Und BTW, warum hast du keinen Avatar mehr?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Aunrae (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Fragen über Fragen....... doch die Antwort ist irgendwo da draußen !


----------



## Sebastian1980 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine Probleme , allerdings funktionieren sämtliche Minecraft Wikis sowie Foren nicht mehr
> http://de.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Hauptseite


 das hat aber mit minecraft nichts zu tun, offensichtlich ist das coursenetwork momentan offline, bei welchen das wiki gehostet wird. das allerdings schon einige tage, auch bei mir. diverse wow fans dürften sich da allerdings mehr drüber ärgern als wir.


----------



## Clawhammer (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wir beheben einige Karten interne Bugs, die Karte wird wieder mit dem BIOME TERRAIN Mod angepasst und die Resourcen angepasst.

Desweiteren wird der Shop eingerichtet am Bahnhof das grosse Haus, wo ich ca. 100 Schilder erstellen muss.

Dann müssen wir schauen ob der zMod zuviel Resourcen benötigt das es doch desöfteren zu laggs kommt und somit das Spielen beeinträchtigt.

Die Newsletter Gewinnspiel Sache muss auch vorbereitet werden.


Aber ich hatte das bei der letzten News schon bekannt gegeben.

Habt Geduld es lohnt sich


----------



## christian.pitt (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

schaut eich mal das an:
http://mailer-service.de/userpages/...ry_Analyse.pdf?r=76170271022822081&lid=127028
ist zwar nur eine Leseprobe, trotzdem steht vieles Interessantes drinnen


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Juni 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:
			
		

> schaut eich mal das an:
> http://mailer-service.de/userpages/10736/pics/GameStar/110621_472/gs_sh_mg_012-018_04_2011_Titelstory_Analyse.pdf?r=76170271022822081&lid=127028
> ist zwar nur eine Leseprobe, trotzdem steht vieles Interessantes drinnen



Danke für den Link ! Den Teil wo steht das ein HD Pack das Spiel schlechter macht fand ich am besten , denn ich Spiele seit mehr als 8 Monaten Minecraft und genau das ist mir aufgefallen. Mit einem HD Pack wird das Spiel langweilig !


----------



## Clawhammer (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nja Langweilig würde ich nicht sagen, ich tue alle 2-3 Wochen das Texturpack ändern, gut leider gibt es nicht so viele gute, aber es langt und sieht eben besser aus


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich spiele schon immer mit Misa und es wird nicht langweilig 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo aktuell ist bei mir auch Misa installiert .


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Seed hier "-1784338777788894343 " sieht geil aus ^^ geht mal zu *x:* 25 | *y:* 66 | *z:* -23 !


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Der Seed hier "-1784338777788894343 " sieht geil aus ^^ geht mal zu *x:* 25 | *y:* 66 | *z:* -23 !


 Meinst du den hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es würde mich interessieren, ob es bei dir wirklich *gleich* aussieht!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Habe den Seed auf einer Seite gesehen und spiele nun auch drauf wollte den schon länger hier zeigen , Minecraft Seeds - -1784338777788894343
Dieses Bild hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht aus wie deins


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Habe den Seed auf einer Seite gesehen und spiele nun auch drauf wollte den schon länger hier zeigen , Minecraft Seeds - -1784338777788894343
> Dieses Bild hier
> 
> 
> ...


 Komplett gleich ist es aber nicht, das wollte ich wissen, THX!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## christian.pitt (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich hab das lb photo realism-pack oben.
besonders das wasser+lava und das holz sehen echt super aus


----------



## i3810jaz (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Habt ihr sowas schon einmal in Minecraft gesehen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Habt ihr sowas schon einmal in Minecraft gesehen?


 Interessant = )
Nein, habe ich noch nicht! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DBTopper (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

in der form noch nicht nein leider aber sehr interessant


----------



## Clawhammer (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So der Server ist wieder on Air, allerdings ohne Shop da es da noch ein paar ungereimtheiten gibt.


----------



## Der Maniac (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich kann nicht auf den Server connecten... Muss man da als Spieler erst freigeschaltet werden o.ä.? Falls ja, mein Nick ist Der_Maniac

Vergesst es.... Ihr solltet aus dem Startpost mal den Port entfernen, den braucht man nicht


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht auf den Server connecten... Muss man da als Spieler erst freigeschaltet werden o.ä.? Falls ja, mein Nick ist Der_Maniac
> 
> Vergesst es.... Ihr solltet aus dem Startpost mal den Port entfernen, den braucht man nicht


 Sag' ich doch schon die ganze Zeit! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

gesagt - getan


----------



## Aunrae (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

also das Geruckel war gerade wieder extrem  ...... und ich war total allein aufm Server o.o


----------



## christian.pitt (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@ aunrae

sorry dass ich letztens einfach so vom server verschwunden bin... (bei meinem notfall)
ich hab nichts schreiben können, da die items irgendwo am sehr tiefen meeresgrund (~10) gelegen sind und die zeit sehr knapp war (ich konnte nur immer 2-3 itmes aufheben, und dann musste ich sofort wieder rauftauchen)
und als ich alles aufgesammelt hatte...hatte ich einen Stromausfall 

sorry, aber trotzdem danke, dass du mir helfen wolltest


----------



## Naboradd (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Da V1.7 mit dem Adventure-Update wohl noch ein Weilchen dauert, gibt es möglicherweise vorher noch ein Mini-Update für die Pistons: Twitter


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

super sache, das ist imho eh das einzige was ich derzeit als festen bestandteil von minecraft erwarte. da warte ich auf 1.7 lieber noch länger, wenn es dafür in den hoffentlich nächsten tagen die pistons gibt.


----------



## Orka45 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gute Nachrichten.
Minecraft Wiki und Forum sind nun wieder erreichbar.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten.
> Minecraft Wiki und Forum sind nun wieder erreichbar.


 Endlich 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich will meine Pistons jetzt ...


----------



## Orka45 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier habe ich noch etwas sehr interresantes gefunden (achtung Spoiler)


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Hier habe ich noch etwas sehr interresantes gefunden (achtung Spoiler)


 Sieht lustig aus , aber was ist mit der normalen Welt ?


----------



## i3810jaz (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sieht toll aus ich hoffe aber das man das auch abstellen kann


----------



## Orka45 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das sieht so aus als ob es bis jetzt nur in einer eigens dafür erstellten welt funktioniert, aber seht ihr die neuen mobs?


----------



## christian.pitt (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

das ist ein mod orka...
--> Beschreibung

PS: ich komm bald wieder, muss nur noch meine website von der schule aus fertig machen...abgabetermin ist heute 00.00


----------



## Orka45 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das ist kein mod, sondern ein mod mit dem man die bereits in Minecraft eingefügte Dimension betretbar machen kann.
Meintest du villeicht Mo creatures?


----------



## christian.pitt (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ne man ladet sich einfach die .class datei runter und schon kann man sichs slebst anschaun
steht ja auch genauso heir drinnen: Himmelsdimension bereits jetzt haben



> Das sieht so aus als ob es bis jetzt nur in einer eigens dafür erstellten welt funktioniert, aber seht ihr die neuen mobs?



das sind eben keine neuen mobs sondern dieser mocratures mod


----------



## i3810jaz (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kennt ihr Minecraft Far Lands wenn nicht gebt das mal in Youtube ein. Es ist ein art Bug der aber wohl nie gefixt wird


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Minecraft Far Lands wenn nicht gebt das mal in Youtube ein. Es ist ein art Bug der aber wohl nie gefixt wird


 I'ts not a bug, it's a feature!
Also ich finde es interessant anzusehen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## i3810jaz (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

was mich noch interresieren würde wie sehen die Himmelsdimmensions far lands aus


----------



## Da_Obst (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Yeah, auf die pistons freu ich mich auch schon riesig 



i3810jaz schrieb:


> was mich noch interresieren würde wie sehen die Himmelsdimmensions far lands aus



 Vermutlich Inselhaft mit großen Löchern 
Damit man die Farlands erreicht muss man über 800 Stunden in eine Richtung gehen, mal schaun wie das dann bei der Himmelsdimension ausschaut ^^


----------



## i3810jaz (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

man kann ja auch Cheaten (sich dahin teleporten)  ich freu mich auch auf Pistons damit kann man unendlich Cobblestone Produzieren und man kann wasser und Lava abriegeln und laufen lassen


----------



## Clawhammer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Selbst wenn das Update die nächsten Tage kommt dauert es noch ein Kleinwenig bis die Mods angepasst worden sind


----------



## hamst0r (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja, auf die Pistons freue ich mich auch schon sehr. 
Willst du einen Cobblestone Generator aus Lava und Wasser bauen und den Cobblestone dann mit einem Pulser rausdrücken?  Dann würde ja eine riesen Schlange vorne rauskommen.


----------



## i3810jaz (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

man muss es halt schaffen das der Strom immer an und aus geht, das währe mit den Pistons auch möglich wenn ich glück hab...


----------



## Da_Obst (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Joa, die Pistons werden uns ne menge neuer Möglichkeiten geben 
Hoffentlich dauert das mit dem Mod und so nicht allzulange...

@i3810jaz

Ich komm dann zu dir schnorren D: ^^*

*


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Pistons = Geheimgänge 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## i3810jaz (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

du sagst es Faceless oder man kommte vllt. Zerquetsch-Monsterfallen bauen....

oder vllt. kann man damit Monsterspawner verschieben....
oder vllt. Weichen


----------



## Clawhammer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Einige von euch haben es ja schon mitbekommen, aber es kommt trotz der Entfernung des Grassmods weiterhin zu Aussetzer und Ckunkfehler. 

Ich denke was ich ja ingame schon angedeutet habe das wir eventl. auf Bukkit umsteigen was natürlich nicht von heute auf morgen geht zwecks der ganzen Permissions etc. und vorallem weil wir (Naboradd und ich) arbeiten müssen.

Dann erstrebt sich ja die Auswahl nochmal um ein kleines bisschen weiter. Aber erst mal sehen wie wir und einig werden. Also bis dahin noch ein kleinwenig Geduld


----------



## Da_Obst (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist Bukkit der "Konkurrent/Pedant" zu Hmod oder wie der heisst?


----------



## Orka45 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> du sagst es Faceless oder man kommte vllt. Zerquetsch-Monsterfallen bauen....
> 
> oder vllt. kann man damit Monsterspawner verschieben....
> oder vllt. Weichen


 Weichen sind doch jetztschon möglich

[ ]= Erde, || / = = Schiene (( = Kurfe, # = Redstone, L= Schalter

      [ ]||[ ]
 L###((=====
      [ ]||[ ]
[ ]||[ ]

Ich bezweifle, dass du mir folgen kanst^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ist Bukkit der "Konkurrent" zu Hmod oder wie der heisst?


 Um es kurz zu fassen und trotzdem einen Satz zu schreiben: Ja.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Da_Obst (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ok, danke ^^

Ich werd mir mit den Pistons eine Art Rolltreppe machen, mal schaun wie das dann geht... =D


----------



## i3810jaz (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Orka wenn ich mich nicht irre hab ich es kappiert, wenn doch dann nicht....

Is ja auserhalb von Minecraft schwer zu erklähren.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Orka wenn ich mich nicht irre hab ich es kappiert, wenn doch dann nicht....
> 
> Is ja auserhalb von Minecraft schwer zu erklähren.


 Screenshot evtl.? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## i3810jaz (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

er wolts mir ja erklähren...


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> er wolts mir ja erklähren...


 "Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte" 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Orka45 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ok, danke ^^
> 
> Ich werd mir mit den Pistons eine Art Rolltreppe machen, mal schaun wie das dann geht... =D


 Bitte sehr: Rolltreppe 

Ich kann auch ein Bild machne, hab sowas in meiner SP welt. Ich lade es dir gleich hoch.

So



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich gebe es zu, ich Cheate im SP aber nur um sowas zu realisieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

grrrr 99 Poasts, mal sehen wo ich den 100sten reinquetsche


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr: Rolltreppe
> 
> Ich kann auch ein Bild machne, hab sowas in meiner SP welt. Ich lade es dir gleich hoch.


 O.o probier ich morgen auf dem [PCGHX] Clanserver auch mal aus.


----------



## Da_Obst (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr: Rolltreppe


 
Hey, danke 
Muss ich am WE mal nachbaun...


----------



## Orka45 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Im deutschen sowie im englischen Minecraft Forum stehen viele gute Bauanleitungen. Einfach mal reinschauen



So, jetzt hab ich die 100 endlich zusammen. Bekommen ich jetzt nen Glückwunschthreader in der Ruka?


----------



## Clawhammer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Me du bekommst einen Keks  und nochmal zur Info: Der Server basiert auf dem zMod das ist was anderen als der hMod (der wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt)


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Juni 2011)

Orka45 schrieb:
			
		

> Im deutschen sowie im englischen Minecraft Forum stehen viele gute Bauanleitungen. Einfach mal reinschauen
> 
> So, jetzt hab ich die 100 endlich zusammen. Bekommen ich jetzt nen Glückwunschthreader in der Ruka?



Jap , @ clawhammer ich kann dir nachher noch einen guten Link für ne mobfallen schicken  für den startpost meine ich ich.


----------



## Clawhammer (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kanst du machen, musst dann nur bis heute Abend warten, die Arbeit ruft gleich


----------



## i3810jaz (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Clawhammer, hmod wird indirect noch weiter entwickelt jetzt unter neuem Namen. Der Name: Canary


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Juni 2011)

i3810jaz schrieb:
			
		

> Clawhammer, hmod wird indirect noch weiter entwickelt jetzt unter neuem Namen. Der Name: Canary



Ganz ehrlich , deswegen wird auch nirgendwo hmod verwendet , das neue entwickler Team ist scheiß* . 
Früher hatte hmod cuboid was die meisten Plugins unnötig machte. 

Jaja die guten alten Zeiten 

@ Claw Hier der Link http://minecraft.de/showthread.php?26938-Der-Zerh%E4cksler


----------



## christian.pitt (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

die pistons sollen laut notch am donnerstag rauskommen:
http://notch.tumblr.com/: rechte 'Twitter'spalte

freu mich schon tierisch drauf, aufzug ich komme 

und orka: der mobspawner war wohl ein ziemlich grosser fail


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> die pistons sollen laut notch am donnerstag rauskommen:
> http://notch.tumblr.com/: rechte 'Twitter'spalte
> 
> freu mich schon tierisch drauf, aufzug ich komme
> ...


Aufzug ? Wie willste das machen ?


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Im deutschen sowie im englischen Minecraft Forum stehen viele gute Bauanleitungen. Einfach mal reinschauen
> 
> 
> 
> So, jetzt hab ich die 100 endlich zusammen. Bekommen ich jetzt nen Glückwunschthreader in der Ruka?


 Du bekommst einen Keks, und einen  für deine Werke im Singleplayer! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## christian.pitt (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Aufzug ? Wie willste das machen ?


 
lauter pistons übereinander stapeln und dann auf jeder ebene, ne redstone anbindung machen
dann noch lauter repeater
und voilá der aufzug ist fertig

wird zwar ästhetisch ne gräueltat aber naja


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> lauter pistons übereinander stapeln und dann auf jeder ebene, ne redstone anbindung machen
> dann noch lauter repeater
> und voilá der aufzug ist fertig
> 
> wird zwar ästhetisch ne gräueltat aber naja


 Du weißt das die Pistons dich nicht nach oben schießen ? Oder wie ?
Ich versteh das nicht , du stellst dich drauf und bist ein weiter oben und dann ?


----------



## christian.pitt (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ne man braucht so ca. 50 pistons übereinander
durch den redstone fahren die aus
und dann sind sie ausgefahren 100 lang

wennst du dann noch obenstehst ist dasn aufzug


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Achso , also 30 M unter dir fangen die an


----------



## Naboradd (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So in der Art wie eine Teleskop-Antenne, jedes Element schiebt dich ein Stückchen weiter 

Mit einer geschickten Redstone-Steuerung könnte man dann auch noch verschiedene Höhen einrichten, so dass z.B. nur 5 oder 10 oder 15 Pistons ausfahren 
Allerdings stellt sich mir gerade die Frage, ob man überhaupt so viele Pistons übereinander stapeln kann. Beim ursprünglichen Mod gab es ein Limit von 16 Blöcken, die ein Piston (in dem Fall der unterste) maximal verschieben kann, bei der Version jetzt in Minecraft hab ich was von 12 Blöcken gelesen... 
Naja, muss man den Spieler vielleicht stufenweise nach oben befördern, indem man ihn immer von einem Aufzug in den nächsten schubst


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> So in der Art wie eine Teleskop-Antenne, jedes Element schiebt dich ein Stückchen weiter
> 
> Mit einer geschickten Redstone-Steuerung könnte man dann auch noch verschiedene Höhen einrichten, so dass z.B. nur 5 oder 10 oder 15 Pistons ausfahren
> Allerdings stellt sich mir gerade die Frage, ob man überhaupt so viele Pistons übereinander stapeln kann. Beim ursprünglichen Mod gab es ein Limit von 16 Blöcken, die ein Piston (in dem Fall der unterste) maximal verschieben kann, bei der Version jetzt in Minecraft hab ich was von 12 Blöcken gelesen...
> Naja, muss man den Spieler vielleicht stufenweise nach oben befördern, indem man ihn immer von einem Aufzug in den nächsten schubst


 3 Jahre bauen später ....


----------



## christian.pitt (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

oh shit...

naja wird mir bzw der community bestimmt noch was dazu einfallen


----------



## Da_Obst (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab da eh schon ein paar Ideen...
Brauch nur noch die Pistons zum ausprobieren


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Juni 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:
			
		

> ne man braucht so ca. 50 pistons übereinander
> durch den redstone fahren die aus
> und dann sind sie ausgefahren 100 lang
> 
> wennst du dann noch obenstehst ist dasn aufzug



Wars nich so, das die Pistons sich nich gegenseitig schieben können?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

selbst wenn das funktionieren würde. wo will man sowas in einer nach oben und untern begrenzten welt sinnvoll einsetzen? zumindest in diesen dimensionen wär das unfug.


----------



## Naboradd (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wars nich so, das die Pistons sich nich gegenseitig schieben können?


Schau dir mal in diesem Video die ausfahrbare Treppe gegen Ende an, da werden auch ein paar Pistons verschoben


----------



## i3810jaz (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Naja die Pistons sind noch nicht drausen. Es ist eigentlich noch nicht möglich sowas ins Detail zu planen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. Juni 2011)

Naboradd schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir mal in diesem Video die ausfahrbare Treppe gegen Ende an, da werden auch ein paar Pistons verschoben



Gnarf, dann hatte ich das anders in Erinnerung.
Dann viel Spaß beim Liftbau


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Juni 2011)

Am 30 kommt dann 1.7


----------



## joffal (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Am 30 kommt dann 1.7


 



Ich hoffe man kan auch Steine anheben, auf denen Redstone ist. Dann konnte man je nach höhe der Pistons eine kleine "Speicherzelle" bauen, die sofort einen wert zurückliefert, anstatt mit bits umgehen können zu müssen


----------



## Da_Obst (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Omg, das übersteigt meine Kompetenz ^^

Was kann man damit dann bauen? 
Nen Ramriegel?


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Omg, das übersteigt meine Kompetenz ^^
> 
> Was kann man damit dann bauen?
> Nen Ramriegel?


 Meine auch 
Ich bitte um eine Erklärung!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (28. Juni 2011)

Ich seh die Sechstklässler in 2 Jahren schon wie sie ihre Physikhausaufgaben in Minecraft machen.  Freu mich schon auf 1.7, hoffentlich zerschießt es nicht allzu viele Server.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich seh die Sechstklässler in 2 Jahren schon wie sie ihre Physikhausaufgaben in Minecraft machen.  Freu mich schon auf 1.7, hoffentlich zerschießt es nicht allzu viele Server.


 Wie meinst du das ?


----------



## ChaoZ (28. Juni 2011)

Da lernt man was von Parallelschaltung und so weiter, also Grundlagen der Physik. Das alles ist mit Redstone auch zu verwirklichen. Und mit Minecraft ein paar Schaltungen zu üben macht doch mehr Spaß als es auf einem Blatt Papier zu machen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Da lernt man was von Parallelschaltung und so weiter, also Grundlagen der Physik. Das alles ist mit Redstone auch zu verwirklichen. Und mit Minecraft ein paar Schaltungen zu üben macht doch mehr Spaß als es auf einem Blatt Papier zu machen.


 Sag das mal meiner Physiklehrerin 
Ansonsten eine interessante Idee.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kann ja was werden


----------



## i3810jaz (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Übrigens in Minecraft wurde anscheinend schon ein 16bit Prozessor gebaut.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkkyKZVzug&feature=related



[Edit]:Was is mit dem Minecraftserver los auf der Website steht nit....


----------



## Orka45 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich seh die Sechstklässler in 2 Jahren schon wie sie ihre Physikhausaufgaben in Minecraft machen.  Freu mich schon auf 1.7, hoffentlich zerschießt es nicht allzu viele Server.


Und so wie ich meine Schule kenne, werden sie nicht die Version mit Onlinefeature nehmen. Keine schlechte Idee, aber dann muss noch einiges mehr kommen, wie z.B mal ne Lampe oder so. Oder so ein Akustischen Marder(creeper) schreck fürs auto


----------



## Da_Obst (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist der Server Down?
Ich komm nicht rein...


----------



## joffal (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Übrigens in Minecraft wurde anscheinend schon ein 16bit Prozessor gebaut.
> 
> YouTube - ‪16-bit ALU in minecraft‬‏
> [Edit]:Was is mit dem Minecraftserver los auf der Website steht nit....


 
Es gibt auch 32-Bit ALUs etc. also das ist keine Neuigkeit ihr alle  
Im grunde ist es so, dass man einen kleinen Kreis aus Redstone baut. an entspricht zum Beispiel 1 und aus entspricht dem Bitwert 0 und dann kanns los gehen ^^
Da ich sowas nicht beruflich mache und mich mit Bits und Bytes auch nicht so gut auskenne wollte ich erstmal sowas einfaches machen, von wegen bei der und der höhe hat die "gespeicherte" variable den wert [höhe]. und dann ist auf der höhe ein redstone kabel zu einer anderen fackel, die mir mitteilt, welcher Wert gerade vorhanden ist

irgendwie so jedenfalls


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Juni 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht


----------



## joffal (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier ist schonmal eine kleine Grundlage für angehende Techniker 
Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

@star_killa: da siehst du auch unten diese "memory" cells ... ich habs ein wenig anders gebaut, ist aber vergleichbar.

Tjo und ganz am Ende soll man dann in einem Raum stehhen. Vor einem ist ein größeres Display mit Platz für um die 10 zeichen und rechts davon gibts schalten, mit denen man dann eine Zahl als Binärwert (oder eben direkt mit der höhe von den Pistons (Wertebereich: 0 bis 9)) eingeben kann.
dann soll es einen kleinen arbeitsspeicher geben, der mindestens 30 verschiedene 8bit-Zahlen speichert, die man dann mit alle mit einem Schalten auf das display "laden" kann, wo man mit denen dann weiterarbeitet.

Minecraft ist schon lange kein Spiel mehr, es ist eine Wissenschaft


----------



## Clawhammer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So der Link ist eingefügt, hoffe doch an der richtigen STelle


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Juni 2011)

Ich verstehe allgemein nichts von CPU technologie  bei Minecraft schon recht nicht


----------



## MasterFreak (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hat Minecraft 6-Kerne unterstützung ? Oder irgendwelche ATI oder Nvidia untersützungen ?


----------



## Orka45 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Im Mc Forum sthe gerade, dass mit 1.8 eine überarbeite terrain und items.png kommen wird. Spricht für schönere Texturen


----------



## christian.pitt (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ein paar kleine infos zu 1.8:
The World of Notch


----------



## fadade (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Hat Minecraft 6-Kerne unterstützung ? Oder irgendwelche ATI oder Nvidia untersützungen ?


 
Ich glaube bisher ist es immer noch nur ein Kern, deswegen lief es mit höheren Taktraten bisher auch besser, als mit vielen Kernen. Oder hat sich da inzwischen was geändert? Weil dort würde sich parallelisierung auf jeden Fall anbieten 

ATI/NVIDIA wäre mir auch unbekannt, aber es gibt einen 3D-Modus 
Allerdings werden die Augen nach längerer Zeit dort merklich ... naja *******


----------



## christian.pitt (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Hat Minecraft 6-Kerne unterstützung ? Oder irgendwelche ATI oder Nvidia untersützungen ?


 
es hat opengl support das heisst es unterstützt sowohl AMD und NVIDIA, als auch Intel, Matrox, usw.

@phenom, nabo:

wäre so eine map zu realisieren?
oder frisst das zu viele Ressourcen:
http://map.team9000.net/


----------



## Orka45 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hm ich weis nicht wie ich das finden soll.
Nach 1.8 wird nur noch an features für die Entgültige Version gearbeitet?
Und nach dem 11.11 starten sie die arbeit an dem ersten update. Für mich als Beta Käufer ist das wohl eher schlecht.


----------



## Naboradd (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> wäre so eine map zu realisieren?
> oder frisst das zu viele Ressourcen:
> http://map.team9000.net/


Was genau? Die Ansicht gerade von oben wäre kein Problem, allerdings sieht man da dann keinerlei Höheninformationen mehr. bei der isometrischen Karte kann man das ja zumindest noch erahnen.
Die Live-Anzeige (also welcher Spieler sich gerade wo befindet) ist da schon schwieriger, das läuft wohl über irgend ein Mod/Plugin, welches bestimmt nur für Bukkit verfügbar ist.


----------



## christian.pitt (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich mein die liveansicht, wo sich gerade ein spieler aufhält, das wäre sehr interessant

die karte ansich (also vom visuellen aspekt) find ich grausam, da ist die jetzige Karte auf eurem Server um Einiges besser


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Juni 2011)

fadade schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube bisher ist es immer noch nur ein Kern, deswegen lief es mit höheren Taktraten bisher auch besser, als mit vielen Kernen. Oder hat sich da inzwischen was geändert? Weil dort würde sich parallelisierung auf jeden Fall anbieten
> 
> ATI/NVIDIA wäre mir auch unbekannt, aber es gibt einen 3D-Modus
> Allerdings werden die Augen nach längerer Zeit dort merklich ... naja *******



Die Frage ist ganz einfach zu beantworten , Minecraft läuft nämlich über java was jeder weiß ^^ , und deshalb kannst du einfach im internet gucken was die Java Engine alles kann. Ich will hier jetzt nichts falsches sagen deswegen halt ich den Mund !


----------



## i3810jaz (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Orka ich bin auch Beta-käufer: Das heist wir bekommen die Finaleversion + Sicherheitsrelevanteupdates (und mit sicherheit auch bigfixes) DLC's könnten was kosten wenn es solche geben wird was aber stark antunehnem ist.


Jedoch vermute ich das man sich vllt. zum "Alphakäufer" nach den Finalen Release upgraden kann, oder das DLC's auch als inoffizielle Mods finden kann.


Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Juni 2011)

Ich bin Alphakäufer, hab's schon im September gekauft. ^^ Mittlerweile auch alle Freunde damit angesteckt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Orka ich bin auch Beta-käufer: Das heist wir bekommen die Finaleversion + Sicherheitsrelevanteupdates (und mit sicherheit auch bigfixes) DLC's könnten was kosten wenn es solche geben wird was aber stark antunehnem ist.
> 
> 
> Jedoch vermute ich das man sich vllt. zum "Alphakäufer" nach den Finalen Release upgraden kann, oder das DLC's auch als inoffizielle Mods finden kann.
> ...


Ich habe es so verstanden:
Alpha Käufer:
- 10€
- alle Updates kostenlos

Beta Käufer:
- 15€
- alle Updates kostenlos bis zur Final

Final Käufer:
- 20€


Da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum ich den keine Updates bekommen soll bzw. dafür bezahlen soll? (Beta-Käufer)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## i3810jaz (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das ist halb richtig man bekommt soweit ich es verstandenhab weiterhin normale Updates, jedoch behält er sich vor bei DLC's kosten zu erheben.
Jedoch denke ich das es ein art kit für 5€ oder so gibt das man auch alle DLC's gratis gibt (für Beta käufer) für Finalkaufer 10€

Alle angaben ohne Gewähr, letzteres sogar nur geraten.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Juni 2011)

Genau. Updates (Bugfixes etc) sind für ALLE kostenlos. Alpha Käufer bekommen dazu noch DLCs dazu und haben weniger als die Hälfte des Preises bezahlt.


----------



## i3810jaz (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hoff das man sich iwie alle DLC's aufeinmal zum festpreis + künftige DLC'S hohlen kann denn ich denke das werden sehr viele....  (Beta-Käufer)


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht wird's ja ein reitbarer Mount, oder ein Drache oder so.


----------



## RedBrain (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ein paar Screenshots über mein Haus 

Das gilt nicht nur für die PCGHx-Minecraft Spieler, sondern auch die anderen. xD



Spoiler



*Außenbereich:*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Von Norden aus nach Süden. Ein schöner Ansicht. Wa?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Holzblock auf der rechten Seite bitte Ignorieren. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Südseite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mein Farmhaus. :3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ein unterirdische Gras ..ähh... Getreidefarm.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mein Balkon. Von hier aus kann man ganz viel Sehen.



*Innenbereich:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Laber- und Leseecke.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Fernsehecke





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Küche
Naja, es musst nicht Realitätsnah sein. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Flur mit großen Bildern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mein Schlafzimmer in 1 OG 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ein Dachboden



Ja, es fehlen nur noch ein Schwimmpool und eine Garage. 


​


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird's ja ein reitbarer Mount, oder ein Drache oder so.


 Ich frage mich immer, wie so ein Drache denn aussieht 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sebastian1980 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

was willst du mit drachen? ich wär schon froh, wenn man die schweine beim reiten auch anständig steuern könnte. 
fest implementierte, reitbare pferde würde ich gern sehen, aber doch keine drachen...


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> was willst du mit drachen? ich wär schon froh, wenn man die schweine beim reiten auch anständig steuern könnte.
> fest implementierte, reitbare pferde würde ich gern sehen, aber doch keine drachen...


 FEUER  
Drachen wären schon cool


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> FEUER
> Drachen wären schon cool


 Wenn Notch oder jemand anderes bei Majong das hier liest und lesen kann(Deutsch...); Ich will all das in Minecraft:
- Drachen
- Chuck Norris
- Microsoft
- fac3l3ss

Wäre echt geil!! 
Aber mal im Ernst, mich würde die Umsetzung von Drachen brennend (f3 der Wortwitzgodlikegott) interessieren!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wenn Notch oder jemand anderes bei Majong das hier liest und lesen kann(Deutsch...); Ich will all das in Minecraft:
> - Drachen
> - Chuck Norris
> - Microsoft
> ...



Naja auf Minepedia steht das sie geplant sind und ein paar Twitter meldungen darüber gibt es auch


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Naja auf Minepedia steht das sie geplant sind und ein paar Twitter meldungen darüber gibt es auch


 Habe ich auch schon gesehen, nur die Umsetzung, nix.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Aunrae (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Dann bekommt der Spruch "Haste mal Feuer" ne ganz neue Bedeutung hihi


----------



## Orka45 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Naja auf Minepedia steht das sie geplant sind und ein paar Twitter meldungen darüber gibt es auch


 Über Laternen haben sie das selbe gesagt


----------



## christian.pitt (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

das kommt wahrscheinlich in 1.8
da soll es dann NPC Städte geben 0o
nur wie sie das in angefangene Welten fehlerfrei implentieren wollen


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Juni 2011)

Das mit den Drachen war nur ein Wunsch, keine Spekulation. O.o


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wüsste ich aber ... 


> *Dragons* are a planned mob. Notch hinted during the Spider Jockey update that he will add Dragons to the game.[1] It is also mentioned that dragon lairs may be an addition.[2]  It is not known which version that Notch plans on adding them, and  there has been no previous work that he has displayed to show that he is  currently working on dragons at this moment, and remains a potential  work-in-progress until future updates come. It also should be noted that  one of the random messages on the title screen is "Absolutely dragon free!". Notch has also stated that achievements could lead into a large cumulative task "like killing a dragon." It is also possible that they could be the "scary monster"[3]  coming in the Beta 1.8 update, although this is slightly unlikely as  _Jeb seems to advise against having dragons as was said at the dreamcast  presentation, at the time 31:34. [4]
> *  References *


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Juni 2011)

Ist mir schon klar, wollte nur klarstellen das keine neuen Informationen dazu bekannt sind und ich nur den Wunsch nach Drachen habe.


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch nie gesagt das man überhaupt etwas über die Drachen weiß  
  Btt


----------



## Clawhammer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Notch sollte mal anstatt weiter irgendwelche Funktionen hinzuzufügen, die ganze Programmier Sprache abändern von den Resourcen fressenden Java auf das C++ das wäre wirklich mal was interessantes.

2GB RAM für ein (theoretisch) Low Spiel ist doch schon ziemlich herb


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. Juni 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Notch sollte mal anstatt weiter irgendwelche Funktionen hinzuzufügen, die ganze Programmier Sprache abändern von den Resourcen fressenden Java auf das C++ das wäre wirklich mal was interessantes.
> 
> 2GB RAM für ein (theoretisch) Low Spiel ist doch schon ziemlich herb



Wo is das Problem? Jeder neuere Rechner ist mit mindestens 4GB bestückt. Zumal bei mir Minecraft nie über 1GB Speicherbedarf kommt?

Zumal der Arbeitsaufwand da durchaus großer sein dürfte.


----------



## Clawhammer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Boah, warum machst du den ein Vollzitat? Lest euch mal die Regeln durch...wie nervig das ist.

Wo das Problem ist? Viele Leute besitzen noch nicht mal 2GB RAM, der Arbeitsaufwand wäre nie sogross gewesen wenn Notch direkt auf C++ entwickelt hätte...und bei mir sind es 2GB RAM verbraucht (psst ich nutze x64 Java ;D)


News:


http://pcghx-minecraft.de/index.php?seite=5.news&action=6.allgemein-domain-aenderung


Info:

Für die Leute die bei uns auf dxem Server spielen, falls heute oder wann auch immer das Update kommt bitte nicht sofort patchen sondern erst einmal den ".minecraft" sichern (kopieren) anderen falls habt Ihr bis zum Update des Servers keinen zugang mehr auf diesem.


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

YouTube - ‪Minecraft 1.7 Piston Trailer‬‏
YouTube - ‪Behind the Scenes: Official 1.7 Pistons Trailer‬‏
=O
Das ist soooo geil gemacht!!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Juni 2011)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso ich bei Minecraft bei 40-80 fps rumtucker und bei Crysis 2 55-60 habe...


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

weil mc in java programmiert ist --> extrem hardwarefressend...

ich würde das auch sehr begrüssen, wenns umprogrammiert werden würde
meinetwegen auf c++
aber das würde sicher extrem viel zeit in Anspruch nehmen...


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja klar übelst Hardware fressend. Ich hab bei MC weniger Fraps als bei Crysis !? Keine Ahnung warum ?  ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Juni 2011)

Du meinst weniger FPS (=Frames per Second) Fraps ist was anderes.


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1.7 ist draußen!!!

1.7:

+ Added pistons
+ Fire or redstone is now required to trigger TNT
+ Fences can be stacked
+ Added shears
+ Shears can be used to pick up leaf blocks
+ Shears can be used to shear sheep without hurting them
* Sheep no longer drop wool from being punched
- Removed Herobrine

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juni 2011)

Wegen c++ , das wird nie kommen . 
Haben sie auf einer pressekonferenz gesagt


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hätt ich mir eh irgendwei gedacht, das wäre übelst zeitintensiv

ausserdem müssten alle mods/texturepacks/plugins/bukkit/zmod von grund auf neu geschrieben werden...


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Juni 2011)

Removed Herobrine... again?

Freu mich schon drauf, komme erst heute ab 18 Uhr an den PC.


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Removed Herobrine... again?
> 
> Freu mich schon drauf, komme erst heute ab 18 Uhr an den PC.


 Ich freu' mich auf die neue TooManyItems Version 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich auch... bin nämlich grad wieder draufgekommen, dass ich meinen sp acc geschrottet hab  stichwort mod + keine backups = version, die 1monat alt ist


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Minecraft.net ist glaub down ich kann mich auch nicht mehr auf den Server einloggen wegen minecraft.net auf Server in Offlinemodus geht es hab s grad an meinen Test server getestet. Übrigens 1.7 ist verbuggt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Konnte ich auch nicht, probier es einfach öfter 

Warum verbuggt ?


----------



## RedBrain (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Server läuft noch auf 1.6.x

Erste Bug in 1.7:
YouTube - ‪NEVER RIGHT CLICK SHEEP IN MINECRAFT WITH AN EMPTY HAND! (1.7 bug)‬‏
*Rechtsklick auf Schaf bringt das Spiel zum Absturz!*


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Und spielt nicht mit Wasser und Pistens rum davon geht die Welt kaput hab ich auf meinem Testserver getestet.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Juni 2011)

Ouh man :/ Wird spätestens morgen Abend gefixt sein denke ich mal.


----------



## hamst0r (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kann mir einer erklären wie man eine Tür macht, die sich nach vorne schiebt? Also dass man die Pistons nicht sieht, so wie bei den Treppen.


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wenn du auf keiner Testwelt bist mach das lieber nicht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Minecraft.net ist glaub down ich kann mich auch nicht mehr auf den Server einloggen wegen minecraft.net auf Server in Offlinemodus geht es hab s grad an meinen Test server getestet. Übrigens 1.7 ist verbuggt.


 1. Nein Minecraft
2. Ja, ich habe meinen Server zum Absturz gebracht 
Mit Piston eine Schiene verschoben...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Orka45 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Der Server läuft noch auf 1.6.x
> 
> Erste Bug in 1.7:
> (link)
> *Rechtsklick auf Schaf bringt das Spiel zum Absturz!*


  zitat aus youtube:
                 i had the explosion too


GeirMovies             vor 23 Minuten

haha

Ja jedenfalls ist mc.net bei mir auch nicht erreichbar.

 Sind ja schon wieder sehr viele Bugs, dass die das bei Mojang nicht vorher ausführlicher Testen


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> 1. Nein Minecraft
> (...)


 Stimmt, im Launcher sind die Server offline 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## hamst0r (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

In den Texturen ist eine silverfish.png. 
Meine aller erste Textur passt noch nicht so ganz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Texturen-Paket ist natürlich nicht meins. Das ist Misas


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Minecraft 1.7_01 ist jetzt da!
Hoffentlich sind die Bugs jetzt weg.
3dit:
Rechtsklick auf Kiste -> Absturz mit Screen "Saving chunks" ...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ein paar leute kennen schon mein neues 'Projekt', das Farminghochhaus  :


Im Endeffekt eine halbautomatisierte Getreidefarm, das Anbauen von Getreide muss immer noch ich machen, aber das Ernten machts automatisch 
Pics werd ich irgendwann mal online stellen.



also ich bin gerade noch am grundgerüste baun:

Ich hätte sogar schon eine richtig gute Idee, nur leider schliesst sich die aus, da ja normalerweise 'Farmingland', also bestellte Blöcke, bewässert werden müssten.

Und da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ein einmaliges Bewässern des Getreides, am Beginn des Wachstums, ausreichen würde, sodass das Getreide, ohne Verzögerung zum 'normalen' Anbau, fertig wachsen würde. (Hoffe ihr habt das jetzt verstanden  )

Ab der Version 1.6 gibt es ja ein neues Bewässerungssystem, sodass der Regen auch das Getreide wässern konnte. So bin ich da irgendwie drauf gekommen, da dadurch das permanente Bewässern eigentlich wegfällt.



Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Orka45 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wie bist du in Minecraft gekommen? bei mir kann er nicht mit den Servern verbinden = Kein update (ich will es mal sehen, und habe meine Welten mit einem backup gesavt).


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

musst einfach ein paar mal versuchen orka


----------



## Orka45 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ok hat funktioniert. Danke


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

[1.7_01] TooManyItems in-game invedit *June 30* - Minecraft Forum
TooManyItems für 1.7 ist da und es geht! (bei mir)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> [1.7_01] TooManyItems in-game invedit *June 30* - Minecraft Forum
> TooManyItems für 1.7 ist da und es geht! (bei mir)
> 
> 
> ...


 
danke die offizeille seite von denen ist schon down


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juni 2011)

Too Many items Mod ist doch total sinnlos ?! 
Das ist ein OTF ( on the Fly ) inventory Hack was hat man davon ? 
Ist doch so wie in Call of Duty ein Wallhack.


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Too Many items Mod ist doch total sinnlos ?!
> Das ist ein OTF ( on the Fly ) inventory Hack was hat man davon ?
> Ist doch so wie in Call of Duty ein Wallhack.


 Im Singleplayer will ich Sachen bauen, und mit TMI kann ich ganz einfach mir die Blöcke ins Inventar ziehen...
Was verstehst du nicht? 0o


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Im Singleplayer will ich Sachen bauen, und mit TMI kann ich ganz einfach mir die Blöcke ins Inventar ziehen...
> Was verstehst du nicht? 0o
> 
> MfG
> fac3ö3ss



Es ist cheaten , das meine ich


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ja aber es geht nur drum sachen auszuprobieren, bsp pistons

@face:

wo hast du den modloader 1.7 runtergeladen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> ja aber es geht nur drum sachen auszuprobieren, bsp pistons
> 
> @face:
> 
> wo hast du den modloader 1.7 runtergeladen?


 Es geht ohne Modloader! 
Und solange ich nicht im Multiplayer cheate, ist doch alles OK!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich hab was lustiges entdeckt  http://www.minecraftanonymous.com/static/images/banner_51.png Minecraft Anonymous - Home


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey,
was ist denn mit dem Server los?
Ich komm mit MC 1.7-01 nicht drauf...


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

der Server is noch auf 1.6.6


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey,
> was ist denn mit dem Server los?
> Ich komm mit MC 1.7-01 nicht drauf...


 1. Welcome back.
2. Der Server braucht Plugins, und wenn die nicht up to 1.7 sind, kann man den Server nicht aktualisieren 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Naboradd (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey,
> was ist denn mit dem Server los?
> Ich komm mit MC 1.7-01 nicht drauf...


 
Es ist doch jedes mal wieder das gleiche... 

Für morgen ist doch schon das nächste Minecraft-Update angekündigt. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man immer gleich der erstbesten (verbuggten) neuen Version hinterher hecheln muss...


----------



## Clawhammer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> ausserdem müssten alle mods/texturepacks/plugins/bukkit/zmod von grund auf neu geschrieben werden...



Bedenke mal das, dass nicht Notch sein sein Problem ist. Weil es wird offiziell kein einziges Mod oder Texturepack unterstütz!


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hah , nice .... habe mir eben die MC Server Datei geholt , das ist nen Trojaner drin ?!


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hah , nice .... habe mir eben die MC Server Datei geholt , das ist nen Trojaner drin ?!


 Wieso sollte da einer drin sein 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wieso sollte da einer drin sein
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 Was weiß ich denn ?! Kaspersky irrt sich aufjedenfall selten , nun schon zum 3. mal ..


----------



## Clawhammer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das wird bestimmt nur irgendein algoritmus sein oder ein Generator....


Achso zum Thema Server, ich hab es euch vorher noch geschrieben, BACKUPS so heisst das Zauberwort . Der Server wird in nächsten bestimmt auch noch nicht up to date sein.


----------



## Orka45 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hm auf Wunsch stelle ich hier noch ein Video rein. *klick*

Jetzt ist nur die Frage warum meiner nicht funktioniert


----------



## thinwhiteduke89 (30. Juni 2011)

*Map Download*

Hi. es ist nun sowit. Meine auf den letzten Seiten präsentierte Map ist "fertig" und wird euch nun von mir als Download angeboten.

Ihr dürft mit der Map so ziemlich alles anstellen, auch Videos sind gerne gesehen.

Hier ein kleiner Eindruck von der letzten Entwicklung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yr0gqi68rgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den Download findet ihr hier: 

MidsummerCity.zip

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Da_Obst (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Hm auf Wunsch stelle ich hier noch ein Video rein. *klick*


 
Hey danke, 
Werd mal schaun ob ichs schaff das Teil nachzubauen


----------



## Sebastian1980 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Was weiß ich denn ?! Kaspersky irrt sich aufjedenfall selten , nun schon zum 3. mal ..


http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...8ef2bebc5641d2e9ed5748abf461d1b228-1309461034

wenn du damit nichts anfangen kannst, laß es. das file ist sauber.


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich wusste es der Kasperle hat sie nicht mehr alle  /ironie off

Also das nur Kaspersky drauf ansteigt ist schon mehrwürdig


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juli 2011)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/report.html?id=8d170e46a861159d96beb9677b08ef8ef2bebc5641d2e9ed5748abf461d1b228-1309461034
> 
> wenn du damit nichts anfangen kannst, laß es. das file ist sauber.



Ich kann nichts machen , kaspersky Haut mir das Teil gleich raus , da kann ich nicht machen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

http://support.kaspersky.com/de/kav2010/scan?qid=207619861


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Danke ! Ich werds nachher mal versuchen ist auch nur eine übergangslösung für das nächste Bukkit Update


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

0o
Bei mir "updatet" sich Minecraft schon ein 3. mal nach 1.7; jetzt ist es die Version 1.7.2 ...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

und eine weitere verzögerung zum update des Servers.

Noch mal eine kleine Umfrage: Neuigkeiten vom Server - PCGHx - Minecraft & Teamspeak Hosting

*Ich bitte alle die mit auf dem Server spielen mit zumachen, das beste Ergebniss bzw. den besten Namen nehmen wir als Domain.*


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1.6.6 .... ?!


----------



## Naboradd (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich glaube, wir müssen den Bahnhof nochmal umbauen: YouTube - ‪Minecraft Timelapse - Huge Train Station‬‏


----------



## Orka45 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Respeckt! Und der Teil bei 3:50 sieht einfach nur göttlich aus!

Aber das Ding dürfte in etwa so groß wie unsere Stadt sein


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wieviel Leute habt ihr denn ? Das kann man schaffen  ( mit viel Zeit ..  )


----------



## Aunrae (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

schön schön ........  wenn man die passenden Rohstoffe hat ........ 2 Wochen  - 4 Wochen ? 

muss mal die Tage mir mein neues Projekt ausrechnen


----------



## Da_Obst (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Verflucht 
Das war ne Menge Arbeit, aber wie plant man sowas ?


----------



## RedBrain (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Naboradd

Wahnsinn 

Wenn wir so einen bauen wie von Youtube-Video, dann dauert es mehrere Wochen bis das fertig ist. 


*EDIT:* Minecraft hat jetzt 10 Millionen registrierte Benutzer. 2,6 Millionen Benutzer haben das Spiel gekauft. Gratulation an Notch und die anderen im Team Mojang.


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Um einen solchen Bahnhof realisieren zu können, brauch es eine ganze menge Kaffee und nerven 

Nein im Ernst mal...wir müssten die komplette Stadt einmal um ziehen lassen.


Aktion: Für jeden neugeworbenen Spieler gibt es 128 Dias vom Admin, dabei muss der neugeworbene Spieler aber 50 Stunden Spielzeit aufweisen. (Aktion gilt nur bis zum 1.8.2011)

Info: Die 2 ernannten Moderatoren sind Moep00 sowie Redbrain2010, diese zu nötigen/zu bebetteln ist verboten und wird mit 1 Woche Bannzeit bestraft.


----------



## Da_Obst (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kaffee steht... =D

Und wenn die Stadt versetzt wäre müsse man das irgendwie mal entwerfen, das ist der interessanteste Part ^^


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. Juli 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Um einen solchen Bahnhof realisieren zu können, brauch es eine ganze menge Kaffee und nerven
> 
> Nein im Ernst mal...wir müssten die komplette Stadt einmal um ziehen lassen.



Nen recht gutes Bahnhof System, was funktioniert hat z.B. der Server von KernCraft.


----------



## Orka45 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also bauen wir den jetzt?

Mit so einem Bahnhof und noch ein paar solcher Dinge, könnten wir eine Menge Werbung für den Server machen. Das Video hatte gestern erst 150000 Aufrufe. heute sind es über 160000!
Wir würden eben einen ganzen Admin brauchen, der ständig nur Baumatterial bereitstellen würde, und einen TS server um das ein wenig zu koordinieren.


----------



## Naboradd (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hmm, ich glaube, wir müssen mit V1.7 noch ein wenig länger warten: YouTube - "Minecraft 1.7.2 Multiplayer Dupe using Piston" 

Und noch ein wenig krasser: YouTube - "Minecraft : Infinity Cannon" 

Twitter


----------



## christian.pitt (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@nabo hahaha geile bug uses


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Naja wir sind halt Beta Tester, von daher nicht schlimm.


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Hmm, ich glaube, wir müssen mit V1.7 noch ein wenig länger warten: YouTube - "Minecraft 1.7.2 Multiplayer Dupe using Piston"
> 
> Und noch ein wenig krasser: YouTube - "Minecraft : Infinity Cannon"
> 
> Twitter


 Habs eben probiert das geht ja wirklich


----------



## Naboradd (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Habs eben probiert das geht ja wirklich


All die Serverbetreiber, die bereits geupdatet haben (und irgend ein Wirtschaftssystem einsetzen), haben jetzt das Problem, daß ihre Server mit z.B. Diamantblöcken überschwemmt werden (können).


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

funktioniert super das dupedingens, grade im singleplayer nachgebaut und getestet. wird allerdings mit 1.7.3 wieder behoben sein, wie man über twitter von jens erfährt.

youtube


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> funktioniert super das dupedingens, grade im singleplayer nachgebaut und getestet. wird allerdings mit 1.7.3 wieder behoben sein, wie man über twitter von jens erfährt.
> 
> youtube


 Gut, dass es gefixt wird, ich habe auf unserem Server nämlich 4 Diamanten gefunden! ^^


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Gut, dass es gefixt wird, ich habe auf unserem Server nämlich 4 Diamanten gefunden! ^^
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 5 zu wenig  
Ich habe eben auch auf dem Server mit nem Kumpel das nachgebaut , 4 mal nebeneinander.
Jetzt haben wir jeweils eine Doppelkiste voll mit Gold Eisen und Dias ^^

@ Naborrad , hast aber recht. Wenn man sich eine Stunde zeit nimmt ist man schon mindestens bei 100 Blöcken aka 6400 Diamanten


----------



## christian.pitt (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Herobrine:  






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opuQmQy87x4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

xD
Ich will jetzt nichts sagen, aber es hat bei mir geklappt ^^


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Orka45 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mit jedem Ubdate wird der heftiger^^
Stimmt es eig. das Herobrine der gamernick von notchs Bruder ist?


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Mit jedem Ubdate wird der heftiger^^
> Stimmt es eig. das Herobrine der gamernick von notchs Bruder ist?


 Die ganze Sache um ihn ist Quatsch und nein auch das Stimmt nicht. 
Herobrine war eine Vorversion der Zombies und deswegen noch im Spiel drin , sprich so eine Art Test Enemy NPC ! Notch schrieb aus Spaß schon 2 mal in die Patchnotes das er rausgenommen wurde , da ihn die Leute mit fragen genervt haben. Ein Scherz war es weil es nie einen Herobrine gab / gieb , er wollte nur das die Leute aufhöreren ihn zuzuspammen !


----------



## christian.pitt (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

schaut euch mal das an: Spielvarianten inMinecraft

macht irgednwer mit mir so eine Spleef-Arena?


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ha, wenn es mal nicht wieder wie bei 1.6 war wird. zum schluss heisst es dann 1.7.9.b xD


----------



## Orka45 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> macht irgednwer mit mir so eine Spleef-Arena?


 Ich denke, erstmal ist der Bahnhof dran


----------



## Da_Obst (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich glaub da gibts auch Plugins dafür, welche die Spielfläche immer wieder automatisch aufbauen C:
Beim Bau helf ich aber erst wenn ich mit meinem Zeug fertig bin 

"Minecraft als E-Sport" ^^

Edit:

Jah, Orka hat recht, der Bahnhof geht vor...


----------



## Orka45 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

News - Minecraft Forum Der Artickel über 1.8
Die Texturen sehen besser aus als jedes HD pack.


----------



## ChaoZ (3. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jemand die Texturenunterschiede nennen? Ich seh außer bei der Ruine keine Veränderung.


----------



## Pikus (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> Herobrine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wie kann man so herzlos sein? ich sitz grad noch voll im suff vorm pc und du postest so schreckliche sachen


----------



## Re4dt (3. Juli 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man so herzlos sein? ich sitz grad noch voll im suff vorm pc und du postest so schreckliche sachen



Genau aus diesem Grunde mach ich die Lautsprecher davor noch aus


----------



## ChaoZ (3. Juli 2011)

Wenn's um so was geht hab ich meine Lautsprecher generell aus. ^^ Hab mich schon viel zu oft von Screamern erwischen lassen.


----------



## Pikus (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich konnte ja nicht wissen, dass dieser Weißäugige mich auf einmal anschreit 
der hier is auch nice  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqrFuPT56gg&feature=related


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

weiß nicht ob es das hier schon gibt, aber ich hab mir ne geheime brücke gebastelt, die z.b. auf knopfdruck, durch einen lavasee führt.

YouTube - ‪Minecraft 1.7.2 geheime Brücke mit Pistons‬‏


----------



## Orka45 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Texturenunterschiede nennen? Ich seh außer bei der Ruine keine Veränderung.


 Bei dem Bild mit den Ruinen sieht es für mich nach 2neuen Texturen für die halben Steine aus.


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wann wird der Server geupdatet?Bzw. kann ich die alte Version irgendwie wieder installieren, damit ich auf den Server komme?
Ich hab den Server gestern(oder vorgestern?)Enddeckt und wollte nu auchmal mitspielen


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Server wird sobald alle Mods geupdatet sind auch geupdatet. Mir ist leider keine Möglichkeit bekannt Minecraft down zu daten. Hast du kein Backup gemacht?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> kann ich die alte Version irgendwie wieder installieren, damit ich auf den Server komme?


 Alte Minecraftversionen -HIER-


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> News - Minecraft Forum Der Artickel über 1.8
> Die Texturen sehen besser aus als jedes HD pack.


 Wenn du in die Patchnotes guckst , siehst du das Notch schon gesagt hast das die Texturen neu kommen , sonst fällt mir nichts anderes auf  
Allerdings freu ich mich schon auf die NPC Dörfer , sowas sieht man ja auf dem Bild schön ^^


ChaoZ schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Texturenunterschiede nennen? Ich seh außer bei der Ruine keine Veränderung.


Vollkommen recht hast du 



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> wie kann man so herzlos sein? ich sitz grad noch voll im suff vorm pc und du postest so schreckliche sachen


Ich habe 



Re4dt schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grunde mach ich die Lautsprecher davor noch aus


mir sowelche 



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Wenn's um so was geht hab ich meine Lautsprecher generell aus. ^^ Hab mich schon viel zu oft von Screamern erwischen lassen.


 
Videos mal 


Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ich konnte ja nicht wissen, dass dieser Weißäugige mich auf einmal anschreit
> der hier is auch nice  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqrFuPT56gg&feature=related



um 2 Uhr nachts angeguckt , weil ich über die Patchnotes davon erfahren habe und mehr wissen wollte. 
In der nacht darauf hatte ich Albträume und bekam Fieber , die ganze Woche war ich dann krank , Husten usw. ^^


----------



## Orka45 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

                      Um minecraft downzugranden musst du einen Alten minecraftordner herunterladen. Dann musst du die dateien mit denen in deinem .minecraft order austauschen.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jap hatte ich mal letztens gemacht um auf 1.5 zu kommen , musst mal im Internet suchen


----------



## christian.pitt (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich hab mich beim 1. mal anschauen auch voll erschreckt... 

das mit dem spiston-aufzug ist extrem kompliziert, ich hab mich über eine stunde dran versucht, und es ist nichts rausgekommen ---> die pistons bleiben immer stecken...

und dann hab ich mir ein vid aus dem inet aungeschaut; omg ist das komliziert, vorallem wenn man das für 64 blöcke plant... äh geplant HAT...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFESTGyhzd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der ist aber besser ^^ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNGVwyARMyE&feature=player_embedded#at=96


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Der ist aber besser ^^
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNGVwyARMyE&feature=player_embedded#at=96


 Krank


----------



## Aunrae (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

bin die nächsten Tage erstmal net da o.o

scheiss "Männer" -.-


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Der ist aber besser ^^
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNGVwyARMyE&feature=player_embedded#at=96


 0o
Geil!!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## RedBrain (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Moin,

als ich seit gestern auf das Gebäude angeguckt habe und sage: "Hm... zu simple!".

guck mal bei Google Bilder nach mit Suchbegriff: "Bundesagentur für Arbeit Gebäude". Da haben wir mehrere Möglichkeiten, das einfaches Haus zu klassische oder moderne Konstruktion zu bauen.

Dafür benötigen wir ein neue größeres Grundstück.

Neben Bundesagentur für Arbeit soll auch ein Park mitten in der Stadt enstehen. (Optional)

Das ist mein erste Verbesserungsvorschlag. 


Mfg
RedBrain


----------



## i3810jaz (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab mir mal bukkit n wenig angeschaut. Schon in der version 1.6.6 und ich hab n weg gefunden ingame namen in bukkit zu ändern das währe wirklich lustig  (plugin)


----------



## christian.pitt (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ist server down?

ich komm nichtmerh drauf...


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hä ? Versteh ich nicht


----------



## Orka45 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hm ich habe gerade Loginprobleme. Vileicht komme ich heute nochmal on.


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ohje...mir ist eben der komplette Server abgeschmiert....

Update: Der Server ist wieder Online.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ach immernoch auf 1.6.6 ? xD


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Dein Komentar kannst dir sonst wo hinstecken!


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Dein Komentar kannst dir sonst wo hinstecken!


 Hast du ein Glück das ich dein Post diesmal anzeigen lassen habe , weil ich wusste das man es falsch versteht.
Also das war in keinem Fall böse gemeint ich dachte nur weil Orka schrieb das er Login Probleme hat das der Server auf 1.7.2 ist.
Und da ich in MC keinen Plan mehr habe wollte ich endlich mal Online spielen und da kann ich dann ja gleich bei euch anfangen und den Bahnhof (  ) bauen.

Frieden ?


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja...das kam nur ein wenig "schei***" rüber. Unser Server ist deshalb noch 1.6.6 wegen den Mods...


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ja...das kam nur ein wenig "schei***" rüber. Unser Server ist deshalb noch 1.6.6 wegen den Mods...


 Wegen den Plugins , ich weiß. ^^ 
Ist ja nicht so das es das erste mal wäre ( also nicht bei eurem sondern generell ) das es nach einem Update lange dauert


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja in der Regel 1-2 Wochen

Achja...der Server ist ab 20Uhr bis morgen früh ca. 10Uhr Down...Ursachen behebung


----------



## Naboradd (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wegen den Plugins , ich weiß. ^^


Naja, so viele Mods/Plugins laufen da ja garnicht drauf, eigentlich sogar nur 1 wichtiger (zMod). Aber selbst wenn es den schon auf 1.7.2 geben würde, wird der Server wohl erst aktualisiert, wenn der Piston-Dupe-Bug in Minecraft selbst behoben ist. Diesmal hängts also (erstmal) an Mojang selbst, nicht an den Moddern.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

welche serversoftware nutzt ihr? zumindest bei bukkit sind die meisten der gängigen plugins auch nach einem update voll funktional. auch wenn sie für diese version eigentlich nicht vorgesehen sind. einer der gründe, warum so viele bukkitserver bereits wenige stunden nach einem update, beinahe fehlerfrei auf der aktuellen mc version laufen.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Naborrad hat alles gesagt  
Allerdings , was habt ihr gegen eine Mischung aus WorldGuard , Commandbook und Worldedit ? 
[SEC] WorldGuard [5.2] Block fire, ice/melt, MUSHROOMS! Advanced+fast area protect! Blacklist! [928] | Bukkit Forums
[GEN/TP/ADMN] CommandBook 1.5.2 - Essential and useful commands (/item, etc.) [860+] | Bukkit Forums
[EDIT/SEC/ADMN] WorldEdit [4.6] World editing/de-griefing [860] | Bukkit Forums
Allerdings finde ich es schade das die ( ? ) nicht mehr weiter entwickelt werden.


----------



## Naboradd (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> welche serversoftware nutzt ihr?


Vanilla + zMod.

Mit Bukkit müsste ich mich bei Gelegenheit auch mal beschäftigen, leider hat der Tag aber nur 24 Stunden...


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Juli 2011)

Naboradd schrieb:
			
		

> Vanilla + zMod.
> 
> Mit Bukkit müsste ich mich bei Gelegenheit auch mal beschäftigen, leider hat der Tag aber nur 24 Stunden...



Ach gar kein Bukkit ? Ich dachte die Moss funktionieren nur mit Bukkit bzw. Canary ?!


----------



## i3810jaz (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab mir mal bukkit schon mal in 1.6.6 und jetzt wieder angekugt. Hab WorldEdit, WorldGuard, Myhome, My Warp Permissions, CommandBook, LockCheast, Help und ChangeName drin  jedoch nicht so stark auseinanergesetzt vllt die Basics


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

zmod kann mittlerweile auch einige Plugins aufnehmen aber derzeit gibt es nicht viele

Update für Nachtschwärmer:

Der Server ist wieder online.


----------



## i3810jaz (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wir könnten für den Server auch Canary nehmen. wenn man worldedit und worldguard hinzufügt währe man eigentlich gut bedient.



[Edit] Wenn wir dazu noch LWC Chestprotektion nehnem und Promoter hätten wir n guten server zusammen.

[Edit] Dort Plugins zu installieren ist wirklich einfach. Selbst ich habs geschaft und sie stehen in der Help drin juhu 19 Seiten /help bei zmod sind es + Sethome nur 9.


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Wir könnten für den Server auch Canary nehmen. wenn man worldedit und worldguard hinzufügt währe man eigentlich gut bedient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch nicht wirklich viel Ahnung davon und habe es bei Bukkit auch geschafft in 30 Min einen Bukkit Server ++ 3 Plugins zum laufen zu bringen


----------



## i3810jaz (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja bukkit ist sehr kompliziert vor allem das ganze Permissionszeug. bei Canary entflällt das man sollte aber die crow version nehmen und nicht die klassische das ist meine Erfahrung dazu. Die klassische läuft bei mir eben nicht


----------



## Naboradd (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht wirklich viel Ahnung davon und habe es bei Bukkit auch geschafft in 30 Min einen Bukkit Server ++ 3 Plugins zum laufen zu bringen


Naja, bei uns ist es ja nicht nur damit getan, mal eben einen Bukkit-Server aufzusetzen. Wir müssten unter anderem auch die ganzen bereits vorhandenen Spieler mit ihren jeweiligen Berechtigungen und den zugewiesenen Gebieten irgendwie übertragen oder neu einrichten. zMod speichert das alles in recht einfachen und übersichtlichen Text-Dateien, aber ob man die irgendwie automatisch in Bukkit importieren kann, oder alles einzeln von Hand abtippen müsste...? (Inzwischen gibt es übrigens etwa 4800 Kisten auf unserem Server, davon sind etwa 950 mit verschiedenen Passwörtern geschützt... )


----------



## i3810jaz (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Canary speichert die Protekteten Felder mit dem Inofiziellen world guard auch in reicht einfachen text dateien  Und es währe für den einzelnen kein Hexenwerk mit LWC Privat ein zu tragen und dann seine Truhen damit anzuklicken die er geschützt haben will


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wir werden sehen was die Zeit bringt derzeit läuft der Server wieder wie geschmiert, wir haben vermutlich den Fehler gefunden warum es desöfteren zulaggst gekommen ist. 

Bestätigen können wir das dennoch nicht, da derzeit relativ wenig Spieler online sind. Was bei dem Bomben Wetter ja nicht verwunderlich ist.

Mal schauen vielleicht schaue ich mir mal Canary an, aber letzt endlich liegt das alles an unserem Technischen Administrator Naboradd.


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> [...] Technischen Administrator Naboradd.


 Viel Spaß 
Frag uns / mich wenn du hilfe brauchst


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nja, eigentlich sind wir beide die Technischen Administratoren, nur er macht die meisten Ideen aus arbeiten bzw. tut mir diese vorschlagen und bequatschen diese.

Ich kümmer mich mehr um die ganze CMS Geschichte


----------



## Aunrae (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen was die Zeit bringt derzeit läuft der Server wieder wie geschmiert, wir haben vermutlich den Fehler gefunden warum es desöfteren zulaggst gekommen ist.
> 
> Bestätigen können wir das dennoch nicht, da derzeit relativ wenig Spieler online sind. Was bei dem Bomben Wetter ja nicht verwunderlich ist.
> 
> Mal schauen vielleicht schaue ich mir mal Canary an, aber letzt endlich liegt das alles an unserem Technischen Administrator Naboradd.



schön zu hören das ihr den Grund gefunden habt 

das so wenig kann auch a bissl an der Demotivation bzw. dem faden Beigeschmack liegen die die "letzten Besucher" hinterlassen habn


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Juli 2011)

Aunrae schrieb:
			
		

> schön zu hören das ihr den Grund gefunden habt
> 
> das so wenig kann auch a bissl an der Demotivation bzw. dem faden Beigeschmack liegen die die "letzten Besucher" hinterlassen habn



1.7 ? : D das das immer so lange dauert , was machen wie Modder denn alle :p


----------



## Aunrae (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> 1.7 ? : D das das immer so lange dauert , was machen wie Modder denn alle :p


 
ne Leute die dir die Kisten leer räumen und nur Mist verzapfen etc. .........


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Juli 2011)

Guckt mal schnell (  ) auf notchs Blog , Seite. Www.Notch.tumblr.COM


----------



## RedBrain (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Adventure Update :3


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Juli 2011)

Geil  ich freu mich auf creeper Dörfer


----------



## Aunrae (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

More farming options    

vllt. kann man dann endlich mal nen Apfelbaum pflanzen ?


----------



## Clawhammer (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Manu, hat man dir deine Kisten wieder geöffnet? Nachdem jeder gewusst hatte das deine Kisten offen waren habe ich diese verschlossen


----------



## Aunrae (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

jetzt gehts ja wieder  ... danke nochmal an meinen Riko *bussi*


----------



## christian.pitt (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ahh phenom extremer spawn bug

meine gazen items hängen irgendwie auf dem boden --> man kann sie nicht aufheben
bitte komm schnell auf den server

will nicht schon wieder, dass meine items weg sind -.-


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> (...)
> meine gazen items hängen irgendwie auf dem boden --> man kann sie nicht aufheben
> (...)


 Neu joinen, geht bei mir auch immer! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## christian.pitt (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ne ich bin gestorben, da das spawnhaus weg ist

da ist überall dirt

und jetzt da ich gestorben bin, hängen meine items im boden fest -.-

also sie hüpfen auf und ab -.-


----------



## Orka45 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hm  Ich kann bestätigen, dass das Spawnhaus weg ist!


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Hm  Ich kann bestätigen, dass das Spawnhaus weg ist!


 Hört sich schlecht an ^^


----------



## RedBrain (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

btw, wir haben das befehl /home ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Chris.pitt hast du deine Items wieder?

Spawnpoint ist repariert, das Haus wird durch ein bis jetzt geheimes Bauprojekt ersetzt

Edit:

Dadurch das, dass aktuelle Contentmanagement System (CMS) für die Webseite leider unzureichend wurde, haben wir das ersetzt und auch einige Links geändert.

Mine Earth

Hauptseite mit Forum

und eigentlich eher uninteressant aber der vollständigkeitshalber

Teamspeak 

mit der Fertigstellung des Webseiten Systems wird auch die Whitelist eingeführt, um etwa solche Sachen was moep00 vor 2-3 Tagen wiederfahren ist zuvermeiden.


----------



## christian.pitt (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ne hab ich nich :/


----------



## Clawhammer (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was hattest du den im Inventar?


----------



## christian.pitt (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

dia-spitzhacke/schaufel/axt
ca.7 stacks cobbel
ca. 7 stacks dirt
um die 100 fackeln


----------



## Clawhammer (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

mmh,

Aus Kulanz ersetze ich die eine Diahacke und 50x Fackeln

Die anderen Sachen wie Dirt und Cobble gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Warum nur die Dia Hacke? Weil ich nicht weiss wie sehr deine 3 Sachen verschlissen waren.


----------



## christian.pitt (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

sie waren aber neu (absturz vor 3 tagen), außer die schaufel --> farminghochhaus keller 
trotzdem danke!


----------



## i3810jaz (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hallo ich hab n wunderbaren seed auf youtube entdeckt: von dem Video YouTube - ‪Minecraft: Let's Play w/Leptir1 - Episode 1 - ZOMG NEW START!‬‏ der Seed lautet: Roughsauce


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was ist daran toll ?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Was ist daran toll ?


 wahrscheinlich für ihn genau das, was du an den von dir vorgeschlagenen seeds "toll" fandest...


Star_KillA schrieb:


> Der Seed hier "-1784338777788894343 " sieht geil aus ^^ geht mal zu *x:* 25 | *y:* 66 | *z:* -23 !





Star_KillA schrieb:


> Habe den Seed auf einer Seite gesehen und spiele nun auch drauf wollte den schon länger hier zeigen , Minecraft Seeds - -1784338777788894343


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Juli 2011)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich für ihn genau das, was du an den von dir vorgeschlagenen seeds "toll" fandest...



Eine normale mc Landschaft ist doch was ganz anderes als abstrakte hohe Berge ?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

aber du hast die seeds, die du angepriesen hast, schon angesehen oder?

davon ab, ist doch eh geschmacksache. soll doch jeder posten, wenn er einen seed toll findet. vielleicht mag der ein oder andere das auch und wenn nicht, ist auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> aber du hast die seeds, die du angepriesen hast, schon angesehen oder?
> 
> davon ab, ist doch eh geschmacksache. soll doch jeder posten, wenn er einen seed toll findet. vielleicht mag der ein oder andere das auch und wenn nicht, ist auch nicht schlimm.


 Ich habe beide Seed schon angeguckt


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Info: Der Server ist ein weilchen Down! Warum? Lasst euch überrraschen


----------



## christian.pitt (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

bis wann?
wenn ich nur eine stunde schule hab' dann muss ich das auch feiern


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jetzt bin ich erste ma Frühstücken ich denke bis 12 werd ich fertig sein


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Server ist wieder oben allerding ohne änderungen...


----------



## christian.pitt (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

weil...


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Weil das was ich vor hatte sich doch etwas komplizierter herraus gestellt hatte, und ich dafür eigens ganze landschaften platt machen müsste.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich habe mal wieder rumgespielt ...


----------



## i3810jaz (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Star KillA wenn du denkst der Seed sei normal dann schau dich mal in der Map um es gibt viele tolle Berge usw.


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mich würde mal interessieren was er da ein geschwärzt hat ;D


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> @Star KillA wenn du denkst der Seed sei normal dann schau dich mal in der Map um es gibt viele tolle Berge usw.


 Habe mir das Video angeguckt und bin ein bisschen rumgegangen und es war alles "normal" , ich gucke nochmal 
Das wüsstet ihr wohl gerne


----------



## i3810jaz (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich glaub das war n Giant kann man sich per Singelplayercommads oder einiger Custronserversoftware spawnen lassen. Für den Blitz gilt änliches.


----------



## Orka45 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder rumgespielt ...


 Und wo kommt denn das Wasser her?


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Und wo kommt denn das Wasser her?


 Das ist Wasser?? 
Und was macht der eine Inventarslot? 0o


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Juli 2011)

Das Wasser kann man sich per Inventory Editor holen. Ist einfach ein Block Wasser.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Das Wasser kann man sich per Inventory Editor holen. Ist einfach ein Block Wasser.


 Welches Wasser meint ihr denn ? 
Was ich schwarz gemacht habe ? Das ist kein Wasser 
Edit: *oben alles durchstreich* ich bin doof -.


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Juli 2011)

Du hast Rechts in der Leiste Wasser. Das bekommt man ohne cheaten nicht.


----------



## Naboradd (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Du hast Rechts in der Leiste Wasser. Das bekommt man ohne cheaten nicht.


 
/give water 64

oder 

/give 8 64


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> /give water 64
> 
> oder
> 
> /give 8 64


Hast du evtl das "ohne cheaten" überlesen? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Juli 2011)

Das schwarze war übrigens ein Mobspawner


----------



## Naboradd (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Hast du evtl das "ohne cheaten" überlesen?


 
Definiere Cheat. Das ist doch ein ganz normaler Server-Befehl 

Mit dem Adventure-Update wird sowas in der Art sogar als normaler Spiel-Modus eingeführt:

"Fully working Creative Mode (and individual admins can enter Creative Mode on a Survival Mode server if they choose)"


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> (...)


 GTA hat auch interne Cheats :p
Zumindest ist es für mich Cheaten, aber Cheaten muss nichts heißen... (wayne interessiert den GTA-Cheat, aber wen interessiert der CSS Aimbot?)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Aimbot ist kein cheat, sondern ein Hack.


----------



## christian.pitt (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

nö das ist auch ein cheat 

wobei auch hack, da man in das programm eingreift

aslo beides 



> GTA hat auch interne Cheats :p
> Zumindest ist es für mich Cheaten, aber Cheaten muss nichts heißen... (wayne interessiert den GTA-Cheat, aber wen interessiert der CSS Aimbot?)
> 
> 
> ...



äh es haben sehr viele spiele interne cheats...am meisten die etwas älteren


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jetzt heult doch nicht rum  
Ist doch egal


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Jetzt heult doch nicht rum
> Ist doch egal


 Genau.
Aimbot ist zwar ein Hack, aber man betrügt("cheatet") damit.
Und man betrügt auch mit internen Möglichkeiten.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Meine Definition von Cheat ist, wenn man das Spiel nicht so zockt wie vorgesehen und sich so Zustände und Gegenstände besorgt. ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Meine Definition von Cheat ist, wenn man das Spiel nicht so zockt wie vorgesehen und sich so Zustände und Gegenstände besorgt. ^^


 Meine auch =O


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So wie ingame gesagt zeig ich euch mal was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1. Welches Texturenpack? = )
2. Kann ich die Rohstoffe haben?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Misas, und ja wenn du es findest ;D


----------



## Sebastian1980 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Clawhammer

ich fürchte neulinge fühlen sich die nächste zeit ziemlich allein in euren bebauten gebieten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

die pyramide gehört aus sandstein gemacht


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wenn ihr 1.7.3 habt komme ich auch


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das grab ist leer...Redbrain hats abgesahnt 

Wird bei der nächsten Wartung zurück gesetzt


----------



## Orka45 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist das nicht gleich hinter meiner Mine?


----------



## Naboradd (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Misas, und ja wenn du es findest ;D


 
Das ist kein Misa (mehr) 

Die Erze (speziell Diamant) sind eigentlich schon fast ein "Naboradds", aus 3 oder 4 anderen Texturpaketen zusammengestückelt


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Das ist kein Misa (mehr)
> 
> Die Erze (speziell Diamant) sind eigentlich schon fast ein "Naboradds", aus 3 oder 4 anderen Texturpaketen zusammengestückelt


 xD Dachte mir doch schon das das komisch aussieht.


----------



## johnnyp49 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hi Clawhammer,

war eben ne Stunde auf eurem Server welcher mir sehr gut gefallen hat. "Moep" hat mir direkt ne ausführliche Führung angeboten und mir vieles gezeigt.

Mir wurde gesagt, um "Build Rights" und ein Grundstück zu erhalten müsse ich mich an dich wenden.
Ich suche nach einem Server mit freundlicher Community auf dem ich regelmäßig spielen kann.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn du mich mit den oben genannten Dingen austatten würdest.

Grüße,

johnnyp49

P.S. : Ingame heiße ich genauso!


----------



## Sebastian1980 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich habe gerade etwas sehr geiles gefunden, minecraft, serienartig richtig gut in szene gesetzt. 

*Minecraft - Apocalyptica Story* 

James Lorraine, der Überlebende eines verheerenden Atomkrieges, ist nach dem Kentern seines Flüchtlingsbootes auf einer Insel gestrandet, die wie jedes andere Stück Land größtenteils radioaktiv verstrahlt ist.
Nach ein paar Tagen auf dieser Insel, findet er einen Schuppen mit einer Kiste darin. Dort sind 3 Fackeln, eine gebrauchte Axt und ein Helm mit funktionstüchtiger Kamera.
Mit dieser Kamera nimmt er von nun an seine Erlebnisse in der Post-Apokalyptischen Welt auf, um sich selber zu beruhigen und möglicherweise die Nachwelt zu Informieren.

aber seht selbst:



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEftSKVwGz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMnRXMZTfcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ecBF6v6usA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4AB5stKNWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YqyYzM4sV8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






kann man wirklich empfehlen das ganze:T


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ich habe gerade etwas sehr geiles gefunden, minecraft, serienartig richtig gut in szene gesetzt.
> 
> *Minecraft - Apocalyptica Story*
> 
> ...


 Ich habe nach dem 2. Part nicht weiter geguckt aber als ich das Plakat auf dem Dachboden sah dachte ich zuerst an Herobrine ! Danach habe ich nicht mehr geguckt kommt dann noch irgendwas mit ihm ?


----------



## christian.pitt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1.7.3 ist draßen 

hoffentlich wird dann irgendwann der server gepacht --> brauch unbedingt die pistons


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Abwarten Tee trinken das letzte mal hatte es 2 Wochen gedauert -.-


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Juli 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:
			
		

> 1.7.3 ist draßen
> 
> hoffentlich wird dann irgendwann der server gepacht --> brauch unbedingt die pistons



******* , hatte gestern gerade 10 neue Mods installiert meine mc.jar war voll wie ein keine Ahnung was.


----------



## Sync (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich freu mich darauf Coming soon: : The Word of Notch 

wurd zwar schon geposted.. aber ich freu mich trotzdem xD


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> ich freu mich darauf Coming soon: : The Word of Notch
> 
> wurd zwar schon geposted.. aber ich freu mich trotzdem xD



Adventure ? Das wird geil ja ! <3


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So, ein neuer Spawnpoint 

Bin auf Reaktion gespannt.


----------



## Orka45 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hm ein wenig groß?

Beim 4ten anlauf hab ich die Stadt gefunden
Und  in der mitte ist es ein wenig dunkler. Dort spawnen mobs.


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

xD ja ich wills noch mal nach arbeiten


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> So, ein neuer Spawnpoint
> 
> Bin auf Reaktion gespannt.


 Ich würd da ja gerne Spawnen aber ich hab mein Minecraft leider geupdatet
Btw: ich wünsche eine Ofizielle Stellungnahme, wann der Server geupdatet wird


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hehe, die Stellungsnahme kam ja mittlerweile ziemlich oft. Er wird erst geupdatet wenn der Dupe Bug behoben (was wohl schon ist) ist sowie der dazu gehörige Servermod geupdatet ist.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

"Dupe Bug" = Diamanten o.a. klonen?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> "Dupe Bug" = Diamanten o.a. klonen?
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Ja    !


----------



## Pikus (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Dupe= Duplicate


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So bin nun endlich auch endlich besitzer von Minecraft. Hab mir eindlich die VollVersion gekauft. Die "demo" Version war nach einer Zeit nicht das wahre. 
Nun eine Frage hab aber die neueste Version will aber für den Server die ältere kann ich das irgendwie "downgraden" ?


----------



## Pikus (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Können schon, nur ist (noch) kein downgrade-tool veröffentlicht worden. Eine andere möglichkeit wäre, dass jmd mit der gewünschten version seinen "bin"-ordner iwo hochlädt und dir den link zuschickt.  btw, daran wäre ich auch interessiert


----------



## christian.pitt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ne du müsstest die alte version irgendwo im internet runterladen und dann unter appdata die dateien einfügen 
(kommst du hin, wenn du im mc-launcher auf Options gehst)

die downloadlinks wurden, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, irgendwo in den vorigen posts, gepostet.


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

minecraft(1.6.6).zip


Da bitte 

Ist nicht von mir, aber viren frei...


----------



## Orka45 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja  Dafür benötigst du einen .minecraf ordner in der Version 1.6_6     Den Tauschsts du nun mit dem .minecraft Ordner im %appdata% Verzeichniss. 
Wo du den Ordner herbekommst?  Die gibts im Internet. Aber frag mich hier bloß nicht woher!

edit. Harrrr da war einer schneller xD


----------



## christian.pitt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

genauer genommen 3


----------



## Pikus (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> minecraft(1.6.6).zip
> 
> 
> Da bitte
> ...


 
Jay, danke


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So runtergeladen hab im Roaming Ordner .minecraft nun offen also einfach den aus dem WinRAR der Bin Ordner mit dem neuen ersetzen richtig ? 
Und beim Starten von Minecraft gibt da nicht sowas wie ne verknüpfung? Hab nur die EXE und wenn ich die Starte muss ich immer Ja drücken das nervt


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Re4dt schrieb:


> So runtergeladen hab im Roaming Ordner .minecraft nun offen also einfach den aus dem WinRAR der Bin Ordner mit dem neuen ersetzen richtig ?
> Und beim Starten von Minecraft gibt da nicht sowas wie ne verknüpfung? Hab nur die EXE und wenn ich die Starte muss ich immer Ja drücken das nervt


 Kannst auch sagen das er nicht bei jedem Start fragen soll.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Und beim Starten von Minecraft gibt da nicht sowas wie ne verknüpfung? Hab nur die EXE und wenn ich die Starte muss ich immer Ja drücken das nervt


 du kannst eine verknüpfung erstellen und diese auch mit kommandozeilenparametern starten, allerdings sind diese derzeit auf: "name password serverip:port" beschränkt. laut ankündigung irgendwo bei twitter, denkt notch über einen neuen launcher nach, allerdings erst mit 1.8. ich denk dann wird es auch möglich sein das autoupdate dauerhaft zu deaktivieren.


----------



## johnnyp49 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Moin Moin,

ich wollte euch noch mal bitten meinen Rank zu erhöhen damit ich Build Rights bekomme.

(Vielleicht habt ihr ja meinen letzten Post übersehen)

Danke im Voraus,

johnnyp49


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



johnnyp49 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich wollte euch noch mal bitten meinen Rank zu erhöhen damit ich Build Rights bekomme.
> 
> ...


 Musst dich an CLawhammer wenden.


----------



## RedBrain (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wie heißt Moep (Manu) in PCGHx bitte?

EDIT: Gefunden


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was kann man um die Zeit machen ?  Also bei Minecraft meine ich , irgendeine Motivation.


----------



## MetallSimon (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



johnnyp49 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich wollte euch noch mal bitten meinen Rank zu erhöhen damit ich Build Rights bekomme.
> 
> ...



Bei mir bitte auch.


----------



## i3810jaz (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hab gerade ne blinkende Leuchtreklame in Minecraft gebaut aber erst nur auf 3x3 Pixel . Gezeigt wird übrigens der Buchstabe "L" da der in ein 3x3 Raster gepasst hat.


----------



## Orka45 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hm ich habe mal ne Frage. Zerstören sich die Schienen, wenn man den Block auf dem sich die Schine befindet mit Pistons verschiebt?


----------



## ChaoZ (9. Juli 2011)

Wollte ich auch gerade fragen. ^^
Hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## Orka45 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Why not?  Mir schweben da schon ein paar tolle ideen für geheimobjekte for


----------



## ChaoZ (9. Juli 2011)

Ich meine ja, das die Schienen stehen bleiben bei den Pistons. ^^


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*


```
Zerstören sich die Schienen, wenn man den Block auf dem sich die Schine befindet mit Pistons verschiebt?
```
jop, das tun sie. man kann sie dann wieder aufsammeln. gerade getestet mit der 1.7.2 version und powered rail auf cobblestone. wenn ich den cobbleblock mit einem piston verschiebe, werden die schienen wieder zu sammelbaren items.


----------



## Orka45 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

NEIN


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

doch

aber ich will dir mal falsche hoffnungen m achen. vielleicht funktioniert das ja mit 1.7.2 ich hab wegen dem dupeglitch noch nicht geupdatet.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> doch
> 
> aber ich will dir mal falsche hoffnungen m achen. vielleicht funktioniert das ja mit 1.7.2 ich hab wegen dem dupeglitch noch nicht geupdatet.


 Cheater


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

alles nur per vorhandener spielmechanik

aber ich fürchte die powered rails für die geplanten minecartstrecken muss ich mir cheaten. ich hab zwar genügend, allerdings find ich das "ruckelige" fahrgefühl doof, wenn man da auch normale schienen mit einbaut. dann lieber durchgehend powered rails, aber dafür fehlts dann wieder an gold.


----------



## Orka45 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Daher kommen die lags bei uns in der Bahn?


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

It's nor a Bug, it's a feature


----------



## Ynterprises (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@ Sebastian1980
Wenn du Boosterraailos im richtigen abstand einbaus, dann hast du keine "Ruckelfahrt" sondern ein auf- und abschwingende Beschleunigung. es lohnt sich die Boosterrails weit außeinander zu bauen (so c.a. 20 blocks)
Bei mir geht das einwandfrei


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



> sondern ein auf- und abschwingende Beschleunigung.


eben genau das meine ich damit. da fahr ich lieber lockig flockig in durchgehend gleichbleibender geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> eben genau das meine ich damit. da fahr ich lieber lockig flockig in durchgehend gleichbleibender geschwindigkeit.


 Ein Boosterblock reicht 128 Blöcke.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

oha, ihr habt ja recht. bei meinen versuchen hab ich ja seinerzeit auch mit den dusseligen detectorrails rumgedoktert, die dinger waren relativ suboptimal. 

da kann ich die kiste mit den gecheateten ja in die tonne hauen, alle 20 blöcke eine boosterrail mit redstonetorch und gut. nur bei steigungen werd ich die wohl durchlegen. da find ich das schon komisch vom "fahrgefühl", wenn nur alle 3 blöcke eine liegt.

@Star_KillA

aber 128 halt ich für ein gerücht, die geschwindigkeit ja nach 30 blöcken schon fast langsamer als laufen. und da sollen die 128 blöcke reichen? hast du da eine quelle für? ich würd das ungern zählen und ne schneckenbahn wollt ich ja auch nicht. da hab ich mit alle 20 blöcke einen booster ja ne ausreichende alternative gefunden.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

edit//

doppelpost


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> oha, ihr habt ja recht. bei meinen versuchen hab ich ja seinerzeit auch mit den dusseligen detectorrails rumgedoktert, die dinger waren relativ suboptimal.
> 
> da kann ich die kiste mit den gecheateten ja in die tonne hauen, alle 20 blöcke eine boosterrail mit redstonetorch und gut. nur bei steigungen werd ich die wohl durchlegen. da find ich das schon komisch vom "fahrgefühl", wenn nur alle 3 blöcke eine liegt.
> 
> ...


Ich dachte mir das auch , steht aber auf 2 Differenzierten Websiten , habe keinen Link.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

das einzige was ich in zusammenhang mit boostern und 128 finden konnte, war ein eintrag von dezember 2010 in einem warezboard. ansonsten nichts und erst recht nicht auf seiten, denen man dieses wissen auch abnimmt. ich will gleich noch film schauen, ich bau da morgen mal ne strecke und zähl nach, wenn niemand was verwertbares findet.


----------



## Naboradd (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ein Boosterblock reicht 128 Blöcke.


 
Bis zum vollständigen Stillstand? Mein letzter Stand ist, dass es ausreicht, etwa alle 30 Blöcke einen Booster zu platzieren, um dauerhaft die maximale Geschwindigkeit von 8m/s zu halten (auf ebener Fläche, bergauf ists natürlich was anderes). Am Start sollte man natürlich erstmal ein paar Booster hintereinander verwenden, um auch schnell auf die max. Geschwindigkeit zu kommen.
Laut Wiki gehts sogar noch mit einem Booster alle 37 Blöcke.


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Bis zum vollständigen Stillstand? Mein letzter Stand ist, dass es ausreicht, etwa alle 30 Blöcke einen Booster zu platzieren, um dauerhaft die maximale Geschwindigkeit von 8m/s zu halten (auf ebener Fläche, bergauf ists natürlich was anderes). Am Start sollte man natürlich erstmal ein paar Booster hintereinander verwenden, um auch schnell auf die max. Geschwindigkeit zu kommen.
> Laut Wiki gehts sogar noch mit einem Booster alle 37 Blöcke.


 Habe am WE mit einem Freund eine etwa 20 Chunks Lange Skybridge gebaut , alle 32 Blöcke reicht um die Geschwindigkeit relativ konstant zu halten.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Update: Startpost angepasst


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Update: Startpost angepasst





> Gecrackte Minecraft-Clienten können den Text von platzierten Schildern im Multiplayer nicht mehr verändern


Also, die 15€ sollte man sich schon leisten können...
Aber ich höre jetzt schon die Kiddies schreien 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sync (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

echt ey..
die 15eu sind kein weltuntergang.. dann geht man einmal halt net saufen!


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Juli 2011)

Gecrackte Minecraft Clienten sollten strafrechtlich verfolgt werden...


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Und nochmal


----------



## Naboradd (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Also, die 15€ sollte man sich schon leisten können...
> Aber ich höre jetzt schon die Kiddies schreien


Äh, was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Wegen gecrackt = illegal? Außerdem ist die Übersetzung falsch, im Original steht da was von "Hacking Clients", nicht "cracked Clients", Hack und Crack sind zwei (etwas) unterschiedliche Dinge.
Es war wohl möglich, mithilfe eines speziellen Mods (Hacks) die Beschriftung eines Schilds zu ändern, ohne es dabei abzureissen und neu platzieren zu müssen. Das wurde jetzt halt behoben.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Äh, was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Wegen gecrackt = illegal? Außerdem ist die Übersetzung falsch, im Original steht da was von "Hacking Clients", nicht "cracked Clients", Hack und Crack sind zwei (etwas) unterschiedliche Dinge.
> Es war wohl möglich, mithilfe eines speziellen Mods (Hacks) die Beschriftung eines Schilds zu ändern, ohne es dabei abzureissen und neu platzieren zu müssen. Das wurde jetzt halt behoben.


 Ja ! 
Bin auch schon bei Minecraftwiki über die falsche Übersetzung gestoplert.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Deutsche Übersetzung eben...Quelle war das Tagebuch auf im Startpost.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Gecrackte Minecraft Clienten sollten strafrechtlich verfolgt werden...


 aus welchem grund? ohne die gecrackte version hätte ich mir das spiel niemals gekauft. auf youtube empfand ich das eher als sehr merkwürdiges spiel und konnte mir nicht vorstellen, das mir das spass machen könnte. die kostenfreie browserversion finde ich heute noch langweilig und ne demo gab es noch nicht. 

dann ist mir das spiel mit crack über den weg gelaufen, ich habs ausprobiert und etwa eine woche später gekauft. den kauf nie bereut und spiel immer noch gern damit. mittlerweile gibt es allein in meinem bekanntenkreis etliche, denen es genauso ging. keiner von denen hätte das spiel auf grund der vids oder der browserversion gekauft. die zahl derer im allgemeinen weltweit dürfte nicht unerheblich sein. 
bei der demo bin ich auch skeptisch. bis ein komplett ahnungsloser sich ansatzweise zurechtgefunden hat, sind die 90 minuten rum. dann lieber eine demo mit anderen einschränkungen, aber ohne zeitlimit.

schlußendlich passiert derzeit ja das, was immer gepredigt wird, was aber nie einer glauben wollte von den geehrten großen publishern. ein gutes innovatives stück software, was trotz crack und die möglichkeit mit gecrackten versionen sogar online zu spielen, trotzdem noch verkaufszahlen aufweist, von denen manchem publisher die tränen in die augen kommen.

und was hacks an sich angeht, es gibt wohl kein spiel, welches davon verschont wurde. völlig gleich mit welchen mitteln man dagegen vorgeht. das liegt in der natur der sache.


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hatte auch erst eine gecrackte Version, wusste dies aber nichtmal. Ich hab mir das Spiel mal auf irgendeiner Seite runtergeladen und mich dann später gewundert, warum ich nicht online spielen kann. Da hab ich dann erst festgestellt, dass man sich das Spiel kaufen muss. Ich habs dann für 5€ in irgend so einem Onlineshop gekauft. Und ich muss sagen, das Spiel ist es wert.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ich habs dann für 5€ in irgend so einem Onlineshop gekauft. Und ich muss sagen, das Spiel ist es wert.


 Geil


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne sehr, sehr viele die sich das Spiel einfach nicht kaufen und gecrackt weiterspielen.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich hatte auch zunächst eine gecrackte version gehabt, bis ich irgendwann mal einen Öffentlichen Server gestartet hatte (manche von euch kennen Ihn noch), nur irgendwann sind die Leute mit falschem Namen on gekommen und hatten somit OP Rechte und so weiter.

Deswegen wahr damals der Plan gewesen eine Whitelist einzuführen, was aber vom Sinn und Zweck her auch nicht geholfen hätte.

Ich hatte zudem mit dem Client Probleme gehabt, laufend Abstürze etc. 4-6 Wochen später gekauft - umgestellt ca. 50% der Spieler vom Server verschwunden...warum kann man sich selber ausmalen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich kenne sehr, sehr viele die sich das Spiel einfach nicht kaufen und gecrackt weiterspielen.


 dann geh doch mit gutem beispiel voran und überzeuge eben diese leute. das ist auf jedenfall sinnvoller als unnützes geschwafel über eine strafrechtliche verfolgung, die es nicht geben wird.

nach erneutem lesen, ich muß es nochmal zitieren:


			
				ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Gecrackte Minecraft Clienten sollten strafrechtlich verfolgt werden...


göttlich

 ich meine, selbst wenn. 
wie will man gecrackte minecraft clienten bestrafen? den clienten auf dem server einer justizvollzugsanstalt einsperren?


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> dann geh doch mit gutem beispiel voran und überzeuge eben diese leute. das ist auf jedenfall sinnvoller als unnützes geschwafel über eine strafrechtliche verfolgung, die es nicht geben wird. ich meine, selbst wenn.
> wie will man gecrackte minecraft clienten bestrafen? durch downgrade? zur strafe ein paar bug´s einbauen? den clienten auf dem server einer justizvollzugsanstalt einsperren?


 *hust*
Ich habe jemanden überzeugt, vllt kennen einige von dem Server ihn ja...
Mit gings übrigens genauso,erst habe ich die böse Version gespielt und nachdem ich das mit dem Mods und Texturenpacks raus habe,Acc erstellt+Kreditkarte geliehen und ich konnte noch am selben Tag auf richtigen Servern spielen


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sync (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Notch könnte ja ne Demo rausbringen..


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sync schrieb:


> Notch könnte ja ne Demo rausbringen..


 Stimmt.
Außerdem könnte Notch mir 99999991337999999€ geben, weil ich hier ja Werbung für sein Spiel mache! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Naboradd (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sync schrieb:


> Notch könnte ja ne Demo rausbringen..


 
Achja, gäbe es bloß eine Minecraft-Demo, dann bräuchten nicht so viele Leute zur gecrackten Version greifen, um es mal zu testen...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ich meine, selbst wenn.
> wie will man gecrackte minecraft clienten bestrafen? den clienten auf dem server einer justizvollzugsanstalt einsperren?



Bei uns aufm Server gibt es einen Knast xD


----------



## Sync (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Achja, gäbe es bloß eine Minecraft-Demo, dann bräuchten nicht so viele Leute zur gecrackten Version greifen, um es mal zu testen...


 
autsch


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Achja, gäbe es bloß eine Minecraft-Demo, dann bräuchten nicht so viele Leute zur gecrackten Version greifen, um es mal zu testen...


 Verdammt das du meine Klugscheißerrolle schonwieder übernommen hast


----------



## Orka45 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey Leute
Mc wird für mich in nächster zeit ein wenig in den Hintergrund gestellt.
Der Grund ist der Steam Summersale
Wir sehen uns in ein paar tagen wieder


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was ist eigentlich mit dem PCGHX-Minecraft Server? Da ist ja fast nie jemand da und ich bin nochnich freigeschaltet.Ich will mal was bauen/ein Grundstück haben.


----------



## Naboradd (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem PCGHX-Minecraft Server? Da ist ja fast nie jemand da und ich bin nochnich freigeschaltet.Ich will mal was bauen/ein Grundstück haben.


 
Sorry, bin in letzter zeit wenig zum Minecraften gekommen (unter anderem der Summersale... ), und Phenom/Claw ist wohl momentan mehr mit dem Aufbau der Homepage beschäftigt. Schreib vielleicht mal einen von uns ne kurze PN und wir machen mal nen Termin aus (oder komm gleich on, bin wohl so die nächste Stunde aufm Server ).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Man braucht nichtmal eine Demo, einfach die Minecraft.exe runterladen und dann bei Login keine Daten eingeben.  Dann fragt er ob man nochmal versuchen will sich zu connecten oder ob man offline Spielen will. 

Und schon kann man kostenlos minecraft spielen, aber nur offline. Zum reinschnuppern reichts.


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

nein das geht nicht, da dann steht; 





> Für das erste Spielen müssen Sie sich einloggen, da die Daten vom Spiel heruntergeladen werden müssen. Nach dem ersten Einloggen brauchen Sie sich nicht mehr anmleden



also so inetwa


----------



## RedBrain (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bin auch wegen Steam Summersale.

DSL1000 und circa 7 GiByte zum Downloaden... (Two Worlds 2 und Team Fortress 2).

Das ist schrecklich! D:


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem PCGHX-Minecraft Server? Da ist ja fast nie jemand da und ich bin nochnich freigeschaltet.Ich will mal was bauen/ein Grundstück haben.



Das war leider bislang immer so wenn ein Update war, das die Leute ausblieben. Letztendlich hatte 2 bzw 3 Mods genannt die Normalerweise die Berechtigung haben jemanden zubelehren un zu Promoten. 

Nur von diesen sieht man leider auch noch kaum Leute.

Sollte es nach dem Update 1.7.3 auf dem Server weiterhin Wüste sein lohnt sich der Unterhalt nicht mehr wirklich. So das es zum Privaten Server um genudelt wird.


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nu hat mich wer freigeschaltet
Ich hoffe, dass nach dem Update wieder mehr Los ist.


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

das problem ist nur, dass es ziemlich (sehr) schön darußn ist...zumindest bei mir


----------



## Aunrae (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

es ist schön + warm  ....... dazu hat man leider auch manchmal sowas das nennt sich "Kind 1.0 und Kind 2.0" ...... das sind so nervige Programme die auch Aufmerksamkeit wollen (und bald noch mehr wenn Ferien sind und keine Kitta oder "Tagesmutti" da ist *eeeeeeeeeeeeek*)

Außerdem zickt mein PC auch ständig rum  ...... hab ständig so nen "Schluckauf" wenn ich spiele und er "klackert"


----------



## Naboradd (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Aunrae schrieb:


> dazu hat man leider auch manchmal sowas das nennt sich "Kind 1.0 und Kind 2.0" ...... das sind so nervige Programme die auch Aufmerksamkeit wollen


Hat da der Virenscanner versagt...?


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Juli 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch wegen Steam Summersale.
> 
> DSL1000 und circa 7 GiByte zum Downloaden... (Two Worlds 2 und Team Fortress 2).
> 
> Das ist schrecklich! D:



Ich hab DSL 6000 und bin gerade mit ca. 50Gb fertig geworden  GTA IV, Episodes From Liberty City, Borderlands, Alien Breed 2, Crysis, Oblivion, Magicka.


----------



## Star_KillA (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Aunrae schrieb:


> "Kind 1.0 und Kind 2.0"


 Kind => Minecraft


----------



## Aunrae (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Hat da der Virenscanner versagt...?


 
ne alles gewünscht  ....... aber net immer einfach *lach* 

Aber vllt. lässt sich ja in 3 - 4 Jahren mal beides kombinieren


----------



## Orka45 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nunja  Es ist schön Warm draußen, noch kommt dazu, dass ich gegen Sommer sowiso weniger zeit habe für den Pc und wie bereits gesagt, der Summersale.
56Gb bei max. 370kbit/s
Bald ist auf dem Server wieder mehr los


----------



## Naboradd (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> 56Gb bei max. 370kbit/s


Naja, wenn ich alles gleichzeitig runterladen würde, was ich bei Steam bereits an Spielen habe, würde das wohl trotz 32 MBit auch eine ganze Weile dauern...
SteamCalculator.com - How much is your Steam Account worth? 

Aber momentan bin ich eher aufm Revival-Trip, die alten Spiele sind zumeist auch nicht allzu groß, momentan ist "The Longest Journey" dran, hab schon fast 20 Stunden da rein gesteckt


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gibt es eine Mod wo die Map Server seitig gecacht wird? Ich denke es könnte doch einige Vorteile bringen, weiss nur nicht wie es sich verhält wenn der Cache geleert "erneuert" wird.


----------



## i3810jaz (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Traurige Nachricht anscheinend wird zmod nicht mehr weiter entwickelt 

Informationen von dem unteren Link.

[1.7.3] zBukkit by SuperDigDug and Xaanos [UPDATE 4] - Minecraft Forum


Das soll der inoffizielle Nachfolger werden wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab....


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich alles gleichzeitig runterladen würde, was ich bei Steam bereits an Spielen habe, würde das wohl trotz 32 MBit auch eine ganze Weile dauern...
> SteamCalculator.com - How much is your Steam Account worth?
> 
> 
> OMG


----------



## Orka45 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Im Sammelthreader gibt es einen, der es im Calculator auf !ÜBER! 7000 US$ bringt!


----------



## Sebastian1980 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

das ist nicht nur "einer". 
der ist die verkörperung von steam himself, der "--Offizielle Steam-Propagandachef des Forums--".


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Juli 2011)

Unser Steam Chef sammelt aber auch Games, von daher nicht wirklich verwunderlich. ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Traurige Nachricht anscheinend wird zmod nicht mehr weiter entwickelt



habe bereits mit Naboradd gesprochen, er wird sich am WE um eine Bukkit konfig kümmern. Arbeit geht vor.


----------



## Naboradd (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Traurige Nachricht anscheinend wird zmod nicht mehr weiter entwickelt


 
Huh? Wo genau hast du das denn her? 
Ich les da nur was von temporary = temporär = übergangsweise.
Zaneris ist momentan wohl im Urlaub, und für diejenigen, die nicht solange warten wollen, bis Zan wieder da ist, und ein Update für V1.7.3 herausbringt, wurde dieses Paket zusammen gestellt...

(Bitte lest vorher nochmal genauer nach, und versichert euch, dass da auch was dran ist, bevor Ihr solche "Gerüchte" in die Welt setzt...)


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt...


----------



## i3810jaz (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Nabo ich hab ja nur anscheinend geschrieben weil ich das "übergangsweise" niregens gefunden hab...


----------



## Orka45 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Notch hat ein neues 1.8 Bild veröffentlicht   Wer hier keinen Texturerischen() Unterschied sieht ist Blind^^


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Notch hat ein neues 1.8 Bild veröffentlicht   Wer hier keinen Texturerischen() Unterschied sieht ist Blind^^


 Looks like Schluchten


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Notch hat ein neues 1.8 Bild veröffentlicht   Wer hier keinen Texturerischen() Unterschied sieht ist Blind^^


 Sieht ganz nice aus *hust* Misa ist besser *hust* *hust*


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## i3810jaz (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sieht auch jeden Fall gut aus


----------



## Sebastian1980 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Misa ist besser *hust* *hust*


 kann man sehen wie man will, ich hab mich langsam sattgesehen an misas tp. Sphax PureBDCraft find ich ganz nett. hat sowas zelda gamecubeartiges.

wasser, lava, schafe, kühe und wölfe. da hab ich noch die skins von misa, der rest passt. aber das pack ist ja noch nicht ganz fertig, ich hoff das wird bald. fehlt ja nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Notch hat ein neues 1.8 Bild veröffentlicht   Wer hier keinen Texturerischen() Unterschied sieht ist Blind^^


 
Ich seh kein  

Man kann genauso die Pixel zählen wie immer  


Ich stehe da eher auf LB Photorealism (geilstes Pack ever!): 

[1.7.3] LB Photo Realism Pack 256x256 Version 6.0.5 Minecraft Texture Pack


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Juli 2011)

Wieso mag eigentlich kaum jemand die Standardtexturen?
Bisher hatte ich kein Texturpaket, wo das Feeling noch da war.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich habe auch eine Zeit lang mit Standardtexturen gespielt. Aber mit nem Texturpack wirkt es doch besser


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

*Kleine Info für die Leute die auf dem Public Server spielen:*

Wie bereits schon Ingame mehrere male erwähnt, findet derzeit der Aufbau sowie die Gestaltung der neuen Webseite in vollem gange statt. Diese wird bis Freitag fertig sein.

Es werden paar neue Regeln zu Freitag in Kraft gesetzt die so in dem Sinne nichts mit dem Spiel zutun haben.

Es wird eine Whitelist eingeführt zum Schutz deren die, die Kisten nicht verschliessen oder ähnlichem.

Dann ist um diesen Thread auch für nachkömmlinge etwas übersichtlicher zuhalten eine Registrierung für das neue Interne Forum nötig.

*Das gibt es ein paar Aktionen die bis zum ende September weiter geführt werden.*

die da wären:
*
Freunde werben Freunde:*

Solltet Ihr ein Freund werben und dieser ist länger als 50Stunden aktiv bekommt der jenige 100 Diamanten.
*
Forumaktivität:
*
Mit neuem Forum soll da natürlich auch die aktiviert gesteigert werden. Und darum spendieren wir pro Beitrag 1 Diamant oder 5 Kohle welche immer zum ende der Woche "ausgezahlt" werden.


Das waren erst einmal die nötigsten Informationen die mir am wichtigsten erschienen.
*
Noch eine Info:*

Der Server kann erst dann geupdatet werden wenn auch die Mods dafür verfügbar sind. Bzw. Naboradd setzt sich am Wochenende hin und bastelt einen Bukkit Server zusammen. Aber wie ich schon einmal gesagt habe, Arbeit und RL geht vor.
*
Nun ist eure meinung gefragt, was haltet Ihr von den Aktionen.*

Der Link: http://pcghx-minecraft.de/


----------



## Aunrae (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich sags mal wie in einem "berüchtigtem" sozialen Netzwerk  ......... GEFÄLLT MIR


----------



## Orka45 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich seh kein
> 
> Man kann genauso die Pixel zählen wie immer
> 
> ...



Crysis ist nichts dagenge.
(Weder in Optischer sicht, noch in Hardware anforderungen[])

1 Dia pro Beitrag ist schon ein wenig viel, stell dir mal vor Quanti fängt mit Minecraft an


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die Aktion mit den Beiträgen gilt ja nur bis ende September damit sich sich alle Registrieren etc. 

Danach lass ich mir persönlich was anderes einfallen 

EDIT:

Für jeden der seinen RAM mal auslasten will, JAVA kann man das ja bekanntlich 

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/350344-allocating-more-memory-to-java-windows/


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mhh das Texturenpack sieht sehr interessant aus:


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

MMh bei mir sieht das wasser bei weitem besser aus


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich finde Misas besser


----------



## i3810jaz (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Canary ist für 1.7.3 raus, oder besser gesagt die Crow oder wie das Build heist.


----------



## Aunrae (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

jeder hat halt bei Texturpaketen so seinen Liebling 

Ich mag Misa auch ganz gern


----------



## christian.pitt (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

misa sieht (für mich) extrem überladen aus...die ganzen kisten, usw. sind mit zu vielen kleinigkeiten usw. versehen...

da find ich das lb photo realism pack besser


----------



## Aunrae (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

gerade das LB Photo realsim Pack ausprobiert ... ist ja extrem


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Aunrae schrieb:


> gerade das LB Photo realsim Pack ausprobiert ... ist ja extrem


 Ich teste das auchmal an, momentan überzeugt mich das nicht sooo...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich würde euch aber empfehlen, die GUI Hintergrundbilder von MISA oder so zu nehmen, denn sonst erkennt man kaum die Gegenstände im Inventar. Da hat das LB Pack einen zu dunklen Hintergrund. Wenn der aber getauscht ist, finde ich das es einfach am geilsten ausschaut.


----------



## Aunrae (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich würde euch aber empfehlen, die GUI Hintergrundbilder von MISA oder so zu nehmen, denn sonst erkennt man kaum die Gegenstände im Inventar. Da hat das LB Pack einen zu dunklen Hintergrund. Wenn der aber getauscht ist, finde ich das es einfach am geilsten ausschaut.


 
und wie macht man das ?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Aunrae schrieb:


> und wie macht man das ?


 texturepack.zip mit winrar oder ähnlichem öffenen, darin den ordner gui öffnen und die darin befindlichen dateien mit jeweils welchen aus einem anderen paket ersetzen. 
ich weiß nicht, wie andere programme damit umgehen, aber winrar macht das "on the fly" nur öffnen und bearbeiten, nicht extra entpacken und am ende wieder archivieren.


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So ich hab mal ein Screen gemacht von der Webseite wie diese aussieht es ist leider noch nicht das endgültige Design.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze ist mir persönlich noch ein wenig zu dunkel.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ne Webseite muss dunkel sein, finde ich. Ich hasse seiten wie PCGH die abends vor nem LED Monitor strahlen wie sau


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nja, aber man muss ja man die Leute denken die noch keinen LCD/LED Monitor sondern noch eine Röhre bei sich stehen haben.


----------



## Aunrae (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich hätt ja gern noch nen knuffigen Creeper irgendwo in ner Ecke


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was zur Hölle sind Röhrenmonitore? Ich dachte die wären längst ausgestorben  

Ne mal im ernst, auf die wenigen brauch man nun wirklich keine Rücksicht nehmen. Fast jeder sollte heutzutage nen LCD haben


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ne Webseite muss dunkel sein, finde ich. Ich hasse seiten wie PCGH die abends vor nem LED Monitor strahlen wie sau


 Genau das aber wirklich genau das denke ich seit 2 Jahren jeden Abend !


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich find es gut da brauch ich kein Licht für die Tastatur an machen


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Genau das aber wirklich genau das denke ich seit 2 Jahren jeden Abend !


 Ich auch! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## christian.pitt (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ich find es gut da brauch ich kein Licht für die Tastatur an machen



das braucht man nich, wenn man ne beleuchtete hat 



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich auch!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



boah dann dreht man den bilschirm einfachn bisschen dunkler


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> boah dann dreht man den bilschirm einfachn bisschen dunkler


Beim zocken ist es dann aber zu dunkel


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die sind ja schlimmer wie Frauen *IHHHH An den Schuhen ist kagge*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich verstehe es nicht wie Seiten wie PCGH es nichtmal schaffen auch einen dunklen Skin anzubieten. Im Luxx habe ich auch den dunklen skin. 

Außerdem spart man mit dunklen Seiten Strom  


Siehe:

Blackle - Energy Saving Search


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Juli 2011)

www.pcghx-clan.de
Ofizielles PCGHX Produkt, dunkel gehalten.


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Offiziel? xD


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Juli 2011)

Ja, höchstofiziell von den Chefs genemigtes Produkt. 

Man, freu ich mich auf 1.8. Ich merke das meine Spielzeit ziemlich nachlässt. Kann aber auch an meiner mangelnden Kreativität liegen.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ja, höchstofiziell von den Chefs genemigtes Produkt.
> 
> Man, freu ich mich auf 1.8. Ich merke das meine Spielzeit ziemlich nachlässt. Kann aber auch an meiner mangelnden Kreativität liegen.


 Kenn ich , kenn ich.
Fang bei 1.8 ne neue Welt an !


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sooo, da das andere Theme etwas Buggy war, und ich mir leider beim Update/Upgrade die Datenbank zerschossen. Und musste das komplette System neuinstallieren.

Hier so sieht http://pcghx-minecraft.de/images/screen.jpg das neue CMS aus hoffe das es eine Gute mischung ist.

und dadurch das dieses Problem aufgetaucht ist wird die ganze Sache mit der Whitelist auf Mittwoch der nächsten Woche verschoben.


----------



## Aunrae (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

klingt ja scheee 

Und ich seh einen Creeper im Eck  !!! 

€dit:

denn will ich: http://www.computerspiele.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/MinecraftCreeperPlushie-200x300.jpg ))))))))


----------



## Naboradd (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Außerdem spart man mit dunklen Seiten Strom


Das gilt aber eher nur bei den Röhren, bei den normalen TFTs ist es genau anders rum, je dunkler das Bild, desto mehr Strom verbrauchen die 

Das hängt mit der Art zusammen, wie das Bild erzeugt wird. Bei einem herkömmlichen TFT leuchtet die Hintergrundbeleuchtung immer konstant mit der gleichen Helligkeit (Stromverbrauch der Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist also immer konstant gleich, egal ob der Bildinhalt jetzt schwarz oder weiß ist), und erst die Farbfilter davor dunkeln das Bild dann ab.
Filter komplett ausgeschaltet (= kein Stromverbrauch des Filters) -> gesamte Hintergrundbeleuchtung geht durch -> weißes Bild. Filter komplett eingeschaltet (=maximaler Verbrauch des Filters) -> Hintergrundbeleuchtung wird "blockiert" -> Bild ist schwarz.
Bei den (Edge-) LED-Bildschirmen ist das immer noch genau das gleiche, erst bei den neuesten (und teuersten) LED-Schirmen, die das sogenannte "Local Dimming" beherrschen, geht der Stromverbrauch bei dunklen Bildern nochmal runter.


----------



## MetallSimon (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Plasmafernseher nicht zu vergessen(auch wenn ich glaube, dass hier keiner auf einem Plasmafernseher surft)

Btw:Ich find dunkle Designs auch besser, allerdings kann man sich das ja alles selber mit dem passendem Firefox-Plugin zurechtbiegen.


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Plasmafernseher nicht zu vergessen(auch wenn ich glaube, dass hier keiner auf einem Plasmafernseher surft)
> 
> Btw:Ich find dunkle Designs auch besser, allerdings kann man sich das ja alles selber mit dem passendem Firefox-Plugin zurechtbiegen.


 Ich ^^ Mit der Playse


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Das gilt aber eher nur bei den Röhren, bei den normalen TFTs ist es genau anders rum, je dunkler das Bild, desto mehr Strom verbrauchen die
> 
> Das hängt mit der Art zusammen, wie das Bild erzeugt wird. Bei einem herkömmlichen TFT leuchtet die Hintergrundbeleuchtung immer konstant mit der gleichen Helligkeit (Stromverbrauch der Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist also immer konstant gleich, egal ob der Bildinhalt jetzt schwarz oder weiß ist), und erst die Farbfilter davor dunkeln das Bild dann ab.
> Filter komplett ausgeschaltet (= kein Stromverbrauch des Filters) -> gesamte Hintergrundbeleuchtung geht durch -> weißes Bild. Filter komplett eingeschaltet (=maximaler Verbrauch des Filters) -> Hintergrundbeleuchtung wird "blockiert" -> Bild ist schwarz.
> Bei den (Edge-) LED-Bildschirmen ist das immer noch genau das gleiche, erst bei den neuesten (und teuersten) LED-Schirmen, die das sogenannte "Local Dimming" beherrschen, geht der Stromverbrauch bei dunklen Bildern nochmal runter.


 


Haste da eine Quelle die das bestätigt? 

Weil ich habe schon oft gegenteiliges gehört. 


Zum Beispiel bei Noteboobs, solle man einfach ein schwarzes einfarbiges Hintergrundbild nimmt um die Akkulaufzeit zu erhöhen. Genau das gleiche aber auch bei DSLR`s, dort wird auch immer empfohlen das schwarze Menütheme zu wählen, damit der Akku länger hält.


Edit: 

Tatsache, habs grad nochmal gegoogelt. Hm wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So...ich habe es mittlerweile geschafft die Seite (fast) fertig zubekommen. Ich denke wenn ich weiter so machen kann es schon morgen oder Sonntag fertig sein.

Ich benötige jedoch 1-3 Testuser die mir per Teamspeak 3 helfen das Forum vorzubereiten.

Wer Interesse hat kann sich bei mir per PN melden.


----------



## christian.pitt (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich hab leider noch kein neues headset, das solte aber heute kommen, laut post ist es schon in zustellung 

zum bild: ist die werbung von dir oder vom hoster?
andererseits ist es auch schon wieder egal, da ich sowieso keine werbung sieh


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das ist werbung von mir um den Server zurefinanziren.


Ich möcht euch auch bitten da wir ja so auch keine Gegenleistungen erwarten.

Bei dem Adblocker (Firefox) folgende Zeile als Ausnahme einzufügen.


```
@@|http://pcghx-minecraft.de/
```
Die Werbung hält sich in Grenzen

Oben Rechts der Banner und ganz unten ein Banner. Popups oder Layer werde ich nicht mit einfügen. Versprochen.


----------



## McLee (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hi Leute,
weiss nicht ob Ihr ein Fred für Minecraft Bilder habt aber ich stelle mal euch unsere Welt vor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Das ist werbung von mir um den Server zurefinanziren.
> 
> 
> Ich möcht euch auch bitte das wir ja so auch keine Gegenleistungen erwarten.
> ...


 Diese Aussage bewegt mich dazu, eine einzige Seite nicht zu "ablocken" 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## christian.pitt (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

schaut richtig gut aus 

hast du gescheatet, oder alles selbst mit deinen freunden abgebaut?

edit: habt ihrs schon gelesen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...uen-Farming-Items/Rollenspiel-Adventure/News/


----------



## McLee (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Zu 99% alles selbst abgebaut, das restliche 1% sind nur Sachen die man nicht selber Bauen kann. Kleines Höllentor usw.

Spielen seit letztem Jahr Sommer an der Karte 

edit: Ja haben es schon gelesen. Haben aber alle die Version schon gekauft falls du das meinst?


----------



## Re4dt (15. Juli 2011)

Soo bin wieder zurück aus Berlin  gleich wird wieder auf dem Server gespielt. Da ich in Berlin fast jeden Tag am Alexanderplatz am Fernsehturm war kam mir irgendwie der gedanke so ein Turm wäre in MC garnicht so übel 
Was haltet ihr von der Bau Idee ?


----------



## McLee (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wenn du den Turm auf unserem Server baust, ja dann ist das eine klasse Idee


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Komm du doch zu uns


----------



## Re4dt (15. Juli 2011)

Mit Server meinte ich den pcghx Server


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Mit Server meinte ich den pcghx Server


 Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du ihn gut nachbauen würdest = )


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Re4dt (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

In 20 Minuten komm ich auf den TS Server da können wir ja genauer drüber reden  
Zudem muss ich noch meine eigene Hütte fertig bauen xD


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die neue Webseite steht in den Startlöchern, leider ist das Forum noch nicht ganz befüllt aber ich denke das werdet Ihr bestimmt abändern.

um ca. 15Uhr werden sich die Tore öffnen und somit dann auch die Phase der Whitelistregistrierung.


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Whitelist ist immer so eine Sache ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kannst du das auch begründen?

EDIT:

Die Seite ist jetzt Online ihr könnt euch unter http://pcghx-minecraft.de/register.php registrieren.

EDIT2:

Wenn Ihr euch Registriert habt müsst Ihr euch noch hier eintragen: http://pcghx-minecraft.de/infusions...erver/tsserver_bestellung.php?action=formular


----------



## Orka45 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wird gemacht Boss


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Okay, Fac3l3ss hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Wer sich noch heute registriert bekommt 25 Dias gutgeschrieben.


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Okay, Fac3l3ss hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Wer sich noch heute registriert bekommt 25 Dias gutgeschrieben.


 : D
Dann habe ich 29!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Orka45 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

^^   ich freue mich schon


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Staune das noch keiner hier angefangen hat 

http://pcghx-minecraft.de/forum/viewthread.php?thread_id=1


----------



## Naboradd (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Whitelist ist immer so eine Sache ^^


 


Clawhammer schrieb:


> Kannst du das auch begründen?


 
Hält verdammt viele Spontan-Besucher und potentielle neue Spieler ab.
Wenn man sich erstmal "sonstwo" registrieren muss, X Daten von sich preisgeben muss, und dann unter Umständen auch noch auf eine Freischaltung warten muss, hält das schon die meisten Besucher davon ab, sich mal auf dem Server umzuschauen, ob man da überhaupt spielen wollen würde...

Und übrigens:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenfalls gilt der in § 3a definierte Grundsatz der Datenvermeidung und Datensparsamkeit: So sollen sich alle Datenverarbeitungssysteme an dem Ziel ausrichten, keine oder so wenig personenbezogene Daten wie möglich zu verwenden und insbesondere von den Möglichkeiten der Anonymisierung und Pseudonymisierung Gebrauch zu machen.


Bundesdatenschutzgesetz


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey Hey ich will doch keine kontonummern ;D

Gut das mit der Whitelist ist eine Sache worüber sich streiten lässt, defacto dient das nicht zur Datensammlung der einzelnen Nutzer sondern dessen Schutz vor Spontan Besucher, 
bestes Beispiel war das gewesen mit Moep00 Ihren Kisten.

Und wenn es wirklich Potenziele Spieler gibt die Interesse haben, auf unserem Server zuspielen so denke ich, wird es kein Problem sein sich wo zu Registrieren.

Die Registrierung verlangt keine Namen, Strassen etc. wenn es um die IP Adresse geht, diese wird ja selbst von Minecraft geloggt.

Also die Anonymität steht schon im Vordergrund

EDIT:

Nach eingehender Überlegung, werde ich die Whitelist wieder deaktivieren. Dennoch würde ich vorschlagen das Serverbezogene Diskusionen ins Haus eigene Forum sollten. 
Um hier in zukunft etwas Müll zuvermeiden.


----------



## Orka45 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die Melonen kommen!


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Stand ja heute Morgen schon in den News


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Die Melonen kommen!


 Ich hatte letztens Misa's Texturenpack, momentan habe ich aber das LB Photo Realism, deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob es jetzt immernoch so ist, aber bei 1.7 sahen die Kürbisse wie Melonen aus!?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens Misa's Texturenpack, momentan habe ich aber das LB Photo Realism, deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob es jetzt immernoch so ist, aber bei 1.7 sahen die Kürbisse wie Melonen aus!?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Ja hast Recht ^^ Wassermelonen


----------



## Aunrae (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mellonen, Kürbisse........ langsam wirds für mich zum Farmen interessant


----------



## christian.pitt (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

es sollen noch kakao-bohnen und apfelbäume dazukommen


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Juli 2011)

Kakaubohnen kommen auch


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gibts doch schon, nur anpflanzen kann man sie nicht


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Juli 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts doch schon, nur anpflanzen kann man sie nicht



Ja ich weiß ich meine halt das man sie Farmen & finden kann .


----------



## Psycho1 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey zusammen, ich weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich habe ein gewaltiges problem mit minecraft 
Ich wollte eigentlich gerade was craften, aber es schlicht weg unmöglich...
Wenn ich minecraft starte habe ich nur ein halbes bild, auch wenn ich meine welt lade..
Habe einen screen angefügt.


----------



## christian.pitt (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

welche graka hast du?
tritt das problem auch in anderen anwendungen/spielen auf?
hast du auch die aktuellsten grafikkartentreiber?
ansonsten deinstalliere und installiere den treiber

lg


----------



## Psycho1 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

habe die gtx 580
das betriebssystem hatte ich letzte woche neuinstalliert und die aktuellsten treibe sind auch drauf.
das problem tritt nur bei minecraft auf, alles andere wie crysis 2 oder gta 4 laufen ohne sichtliche probleme
werde aber gleich mal den grafikkarten treiber neuinstallieren


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Juli 2011)

Neues Java mal installieren den Minecraft ordner löschen und vorher den Save ordner raus . Auf mal einen neuen Lauscher downloaden


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Psycho1 schrieb:


> habe die gtx 580
> das betriebssystem hatte ich letzte woche neuinstalliert und die aktuellsten treibe sind auch drauf.
> das problem tritt nur bei minecraft auf, alles andere wie crysis 2 oder gta 4 laufen ohne sichtliche probleme
> werde aber gleich mal den grafikkarten treiber neuinstallieren


 Wer zockt mit ner 580 schon Minecraft? *lachkrampf* *Ironie xD*
Ne im Ernst komplett weghauen und neu drauf damit


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wenn es eine Nvidia Karte ist, bei der Treiber installation "Neuinstallation" auswählen. Das sieht mir nach einer falschen Konfiguration im Globalen Treiber profil aus


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wer zockt mit ner 580 schon Minecraft? *lachkrampf* *Ironie xD*
> Ne im Ernst komplett weghauen und neu drauf damit


 1. Ich habe vor dem Fragezeichen schon gelacht 
2. @Psycho1, ich würde ein Backup von dem Ordner "saves" in C:\Users\fac3l3ss\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft machen, das sind die SP-Welten.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Schaut mal, was ich schönes gebaut habe. Alles vollautomatisch.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxcy31jIHwo


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich habe vor dem Fragezeichen schon gelacht
> 2. @Psycho1, ich würde ein Backup von dem Ordner "saves" in C:\Users\fac3l3ss\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft machen, das sind die SP-Welten.
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Sagte ich bereits.

Nicht schlecht brauchst Aber immer einen reinlege *****


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@simon: Da hast du ja das video mit meinem unfertigen Bahnhof aufgenommen


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> @simon: Da hast du ja das video mit meinem unfertigen Bahnhof aufgenommen


 Naja ich musst ja mein Laden abreißen. Aber ich hab ihn inzwischen schonwieder neu gebaut. Also wenn Black dann wieder da ist, dann kann er ja mal ein Video machen und die Stadt zeigen(und meinen Laden).


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kurze Info:

http://dascraftwerk.de/forum/viewthread.php?thread_id=27&pid=153#post_153


EDIT: Seit heute ist die Domain nach einem Auswahl verfahren der Community unter www.dascraftwerk.de oder unter http://dascraftwerk.de zuerreichen.

Das Projekt "Das Craftwerk" gilt dann als BETA. Warum? Die umstellung auf Bukkit was ja schon nerven zerreissend ist. Und mögliche Probleme mit dem Webserver und deren Konfiguration.

Es kann durch aus bis zu 48 Stunden andauern bis alles reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Kurze Info:


 
für was: 





> Forum
> Es wurden keine Foren angelegt.


muss ich mich jetzt irgendowo anmelden um in diesem forum verlinkte "neuigkeiten" zu lesen, nur um den mitgliedscounter deines forums zu pushen? entweder zitirst du diese neuigkeiten, für pcghx alle mitglieder, oder du nutzt die mailfunktion deines forums, um alle beteiligten direkt anzusprechen. hast du dich nicht kürzlich noch über diverse unnötige fullquotes eines mitglieds brüskiert? sowas stört mich selber, aber derartiges bewerben einer seite/forum, was auch immer ist nicht nur ein wenigr forsch oder frech, sondern schlichtweg dreist. das ist ein sammelthread über minecraft und nicht die sammelstelle für verlinkte nachrichten aus deinem forum, welche man nur nach anmeldung lesen kann, sofern sie überhaupt vorhanden und für das eigentliche thema relevant sind. ausserdem ist das ebenfalls kein werbethread für einen pcghx server, dafür gibt es eigene bereiche hier im forum und darüber hinaus ist dein server ja werde das eine, noch das andere... just another minecraftserver. mach dafür nen eigenen thread auf, aber benutze diesen hier nicht für die werbung, denn dafür ist er nicht da. nicht persönlich nehmen, aber ich finds ********, wenn man die abos aufruft, einen neuen beitrag im thread feststellt, und dieser wie so oft, nur aus werbung deines servers besteht.


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Juli 2011)

Dankeschön, besser hätte ich es nicht formulieren können.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey Clawhammer oder Naboradd,
der User "double_C" auf dem Server hat den Inhalt seiner Kisten verloren :'(
Dazu stand auf den beiden Schildern nichts mehr und die Tür war bzw. ist beim schreiben dieses Beitrags nicht mehr vorhanden.
Wir haben kA warum, aber in den Kisten waren:
- 10 Diamanten
- 3x64 Redstone
- ca. 2 Stacks Eisen
- ca. 5x Gold

Ich bitte euch, diese Gegenstände in seine Kiste zu tun, wäre super! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

fac3l3ss wir haben einen eigenes Forum wo solch efragen gestellt werden können oder sollten da wir hier in zukunft den "Müll" vermeiden wollen

www.dascraftwerk.de registriert bis du ja bereits. ;D


----------



## sanQn (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist das auf dem Betaserver der Fall oder auf dem Normalen?
Weil auf dem Betaserver ist mir auch Inhalt einige Kisten verschwunden.
Warte ab bist der normale Server mit 1.7.3 läuft.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ....



/sign


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> fac3l3ss wir haben einen eigenes Forum wo solch efragen gestellt werden können oder sollten da wir hier in zukunft den "Müll" vermeiden wollen
> 
> www.dascraftwerk.de registriert bis du ja bereits. ;D


Wollte ich erst, aber wegen


> Forum
> Es wurden keine Foren angelegt.


war es halt nicht möglich.
BTW, macht ihr/machst du es jetzt?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wenn Ihr euch registriert werden Foren angezeigt mittlerweile sind die Normalen Foren als Gast zusehen,

Zum 2ten gab es Probleme mit dem Login durch die Domain umstellt waren einige Links falsch verlinkt was zur folge hatte das man für Domain A eingeloggt war aber auf Domain B das nicht wahr obwohl es der gleiche Inhalt wie auf Domain A ist (das einloggen wird in einem Cookie gespeichert wo auch die Domain infomationen enthalten sind).


Im Moment werden die Server vorbeitet für den Umstieg auf Bukkit 1.7.3 der wird wohl heute Abend oder bis Morgen statt gefunden haben.

EDIT:

@Sebastian: Dann halte dich dann ebenso an die Forenregeln Stichwort 



> [FONT=&quot]Lesbare      Beiträge produzieren: Keine Bandwurmsätze. Nutzt      Satzzeichen und Absätze.[/FONT]



Und es wahr nur ein Fehler der eben mal aufgetreten ist deswegen auch "BETA" das heisst Fehler kommen überall mal vor.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> (...)Im Moment werden die Server vorbeitet für den Umstieg auf Bukkit 1.7.3 der wird wohl heute Abend oder bis Morgen statt gefunden haben.(...)


 Gut zu wissen, ich fragte mich gerade, warum der Server nicht geht.
Dann freue ich mich schon auf Kolben aufm Server 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Orka45 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

huhu  es gibt wieder news zu 1.8!
Scheinbar kann man Hühner braten. dazugekommen ist eine Essensleiste und vermutlich eine EP leiste für Erfahrungs Punkte.

Und  Mc ohne Höhenbegrenzung sieht sau gut aus


----------



## RedBrain (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja, je höher ist die Höhenbegrenzung eines Map, desto höher ist die RAM-Nutzung. Bei 1 GiByte Speicher ist schnell schluss.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Man kann die Speichernutzung für den Server und Client beeinflussen.

Für den Client habe ich das  mal irgendwo oben beschrieben


----------



## vaikless (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hallo, Minecraft Menschen 
Wir suchen noch 1 oder 2 Mitspieler für unseren Server: haben bukkit drauf mit MCMMO- (Rollenspiel Plugin mit Skills etc), WorldGuard, und bestimmt noch irgendwas drauf 
Sind nette Spieler(aus dem Raum: Bonn Aachen Bochum) die neben dem Studium ein wenig craften. Wir versuchen eine schöne, ausgewogene Welt zu schaffen (die vorallem nicht plastisch wirken soll wie auf dne meisten Servern) ohne dabei zu cheaten.
http://www.flavorofart.com/mcworld.jpg      der Server läuft jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr und wurde vor kurzem vom Home Server auf einen gemieteten Server übertragen.
Suchen kreative Leute die Spaß dran haben detailierte Gebäude zu bauen und Zombies zu töten.
Schickt mir ne PN!


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Keine Ahnung wer es noch nicht weiß , aber die Bauhöhe wurde auf 512 erhöht !!!


----------



## jensi251 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wie viel waren es denn vorher?


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

128 ! Dazu noch ein Bild , was hier schonmal indirekt verlinkt wurde.


----------



## Naboradd (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Wie viel waren es denn vorher?


128



Tw3Ak3r schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wer es noch nicht weiß , aber die Bauhöhe wurde auf 512 erhöht !!!


Wenn ich die Tweets richtig verstanden habe, stimmt das nicht so ganz. Die Standard-Höhe bleibt weiterhin bei 128 Blöcken (Design-Entscheidung), kann aber von Mods durch einen Wert in einer einzigen Datei leicht geändert werden: Twitter


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja so habe ich das auch gelesen , also den Post von Notch.
Allerdings habe ich auch die Minepedia Seite durchforstet.



> Die Bauhöhe wurde von 128 (bzw. 127) auf 512 Blöcken erweitert! (ob man das einstellen kann, ist unklar) [59]


Aber die haben die Quelle ja auch aus dem Tweet. Aber selbst wenn , wie man auf dem Bild sieht , generiert der World Generator dann so hoch


----------



## jensi251 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kennt jemand einen guten Hamachi Server der mit Minecraft 1.73 läuft?
Möchte nämlich gerne einen Server beitreten.


----------



## Re4dt (23. Juli 2011)

Warum hamachi ? Trete doch dem Minecraft PCGHx Server bei.


----------



## jensi251 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Weil ich es früher immer so gemacht habe.
Aber danke für den tipp. Ich werde da mal beitreten.


----------



## christian.pitt (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

das geht leider nicht, wenn man ne illegale version hat...


----------



## jensi251 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Schön das du immer sofort etwas hineininterpretierst.
Ich habe mir die Version von Minecraft.net gekauft. 
Ich war sogar mit einer der ersten MC User. Damals gab es nur die Paypal Bezahlmethode.


----------



## christian.pitt (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ok dann hab ich mich geirrt 
sorry


----------



## jensi251 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hätte genau so gehandelt.
Liegt ja eigentlich sofort auf der Hand das derjenige...


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Aber selbst wenn , warum willst du Hamachi ?


----------



## jensi251 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hat sich doch schon erledigt.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wann wird der PCGHX Server eig. mal geupdated?


----------



## Re4dt (24. Juli 2011)

Der ist schon geupdated. Mehr Informationen findest du auf der HP vom Server. -> www.dascraftwerk.de


----------



## jensi251 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

habe nun schon einen anderen Server gefunden.
Aber ich werde dort trotzdem mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was haltet ihr von den NPC Dörfern ? Also das was bisher auf der Minepedia Seite zusammen getragen wurde meine ich ?


----------



## i3810jaz (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich habe eine geteilte Meinung über diese:

+ Sie werden dem Singelplayer mehr lebenen einhauchen.

-Sie würden nerven wenn man selbst dahin bauen will. (sollte eher selten vorkommen)

Ich bin schon gespannt auf des Update ob es mir gefällt weis ich nocht nicht.


----------



## ChaoZ (24. Juli 2011)

Die Häuser sollten aber schon schön gestaltet werden.


----------



## i3810jaz (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das sollten sie auf jeden Fall, es ist aber abzuwarten ob das eintreten wird.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also der Server pickaxe.de ist einfach nur göttlich - immer up to date, RPG, gibt Klassen wie Assasine usw. und außerdem auch noch Geld usw.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Also der Server pickaxe.de ist einfach nur göttlich - immer up to date, RPG, gibt Klassen wie Assasine usw. und außerdem auch noch Geld usw.


 Morgen schaue ich wahrscheinlich auch mal vorbei - THX! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Also der Server pickaxe.de ist einfach nur göttlich - immer up to date, RPG, gibt Klassen wie Assasine usw. und außerdem auch noch Geld usw.




Nja wenn du die letzten 2 Wochen anwesend gewesen wärst, hättest du mit bekommen das wir genauso Geld, NPC, RPG (geplant), Multiverse etc. haben. Aber erste mal rum motzen auf dem Server und dann...nja den Rest erspare ich mir ;D


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Nja wenn du die letzten 2 Wochen anwesend gewesen wärst, hättest du mit bekommen das wir genauso Geld, NPC, RPG (geplant), Multiverse etc. haben. Aber erste mal rum motzen auf dem Server und dann...nja den Rest erspare ich mir ;D


 Hört sich interessant an, ich aber erst mit 1.7.3 wieder auf dem Server.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Server ist seit 4 tagen auf 1.7.3 o.O

Auch mal auf die Webseite schauen ;D


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Der Server ist seit 4 tagen auf 1.7.3 o.O
> 
> Auch mal auf die Webseite schauen ;D


 0o
Dann bitte mal den Startpost editieren! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ahja, thanks werd ich gleich mal machen

EDIT: Angepasst, mir ist grad aufgefallen das die Bilder aus dem Startpost fehlen, bei euch auch?


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sind im alten Post von Zockkind.


----------



## Re4dt (24. Juli 2011)

Jep die Bilder sind weg. 

@Leute die sich mit Truhen auskennen kann man eigentlich Truhen erstellen, bei bukkit, die ich und ein anderer bestimmter Spieler nur Öffnen können? 

@Clawhammer die NPC's auf deinem Server rocken  Vorallem das Händlersytem find ich Spitze


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ja hab ich doch gesagt mit /cprivate die kiste zunächst nicht mehr dir gehörend machen und dann mit /cpublic die Kiste öffentlich machen


----------



## Re4dt (24. Juli 2011)

Orka und ich haben das gefühlte 100 mal gemacht aber nachdem die ich /cpublic mache kommt die Meldung das die Truhe bereits registriert ist. Alle Truhen die ich erstelle sind gleich automatisch privat mit /lwc noch was ging es auch nicht  und /cremove bringt auch nichts xD


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Re4dt schrieb:


> (...)
> @Clawhammer die NPC's auf deinem Server rocken  Vorallem das Händlersytem find ich Spitze


 What!?
Da habe ich etwas verpasst 
Was machen die NPCs?
@Re4dt BTW, "XY's PC" ist englisch, "XYs PC" deutsch! *wayne intressierts*


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Re4dt (24. Juli 2011)

Mann kann diese über Befehle als händler zuordnen und Sachen verkaufen lassen. Oder bei anderen NPC's Sachen kaufen. 
Zudem kann man welche ins Eigene anwesen platzieren damit es nicht so leer aussieht.... 
Und und und  
Deinen letzten Satz verstehe ich irgendwie nicht ?


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey fac3l3ss,
über 150 Spieler mit RPG sagt wohl alles, das ganze ohne Lagg und mit Admins die einem helfen wenn mans braucht und keinen schei* bauen.
Außerdem kann man leider nur in einem Radius von 50 Blöcken chatten, aber dafür gibt es Städte mit Miete etc.
Bspw. kannst du den Auftrag geben jmd. zu töten, dann bekommen die Assasinen eine Message, der der annimmt bekommt das Geld sobald der Typ tot ist


----------



## Naboradd (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> ja hab ich doch gesagt mit /cprivate die kiste zunächst nicht mehr dir gehörend machen und dann mit /cpublic die Kiste öffentlich machen


Ich glaube, /cpublic kann nicht jeder Spieler benutzen, außerdem könnten dann ALLE Spieler auf die Kiste zugreifen, und nicht nur 2 bestimmte Spieler.



Re4dt schrieb:


> Orka und ich haben das gefühlte 100 mal gemacht aber nachdem die ich /cpublic mache kommt die Meldung das die Truhe bereits registriert ist. Alle Truhen die ich erstelle sind gleich automatisch privat mit /lwc noch was ging es auch nicht  und /cremove bringt auch nichts xD


/cremove müsste eigentlich funktionieren, ebenso wie /cpublic (das natürlich nur, wenn die Kiste nicht bereits mit /cprivate geschützt ist)
Zusätzliche Spieler kann man einfach mit "/cprivate name1 name2 name3" usw. hinzufügen, wenn man den Schutz erstellt, bzw. mit "/cmodify name1 name2", wenn die Kiste bereits geschützt ist.

Die Kisten werden automatisch geschützt, weil beim zMod vorher einige ihre Kisten nicht geschützt hatten, und sich dann hinterher gejammert haben, dass die Kisten geplündert wurden. Wenn das aber zu sehr stört, kann ichs auch wieder ausschalten.


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Darf ich vorstellen ? Notch´s neuer Herobrine Mob , und ja ich habe Angst vor denen. Es sieht nämlich so aus als wenn sie "breaking Blocks" Blöcke nehmen können.
Hier der Rest .


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also die sehen nicht besonders spannend aus. Bin mal gespannt inwiefern die das Gameplay beeinflussen.


----------



## jensi251 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die Teile sollen Slendermen heissen.
Erinnert mich aber mehr an Akte X mit der passenden Musik dazu. (‪X Files Theme Tune / Akte X Music‬‏ - YouTube)


----------



## christian.pitt (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

die sollen blöcke nehmen können und dann irgendwo anders wieder absetzen, oder so...


----------



## jensi251 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bisher soll es in die Richtung gehen.
Aber warscheinlich wird Minecraft eher ein "Horrorspiel" mit Open World elementen.


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich finde die ******* zum Grußeln  
Der Herobrine Kopf + Squirt Körper ( oder wie diese Fische heißen ) und dann bauen sie auchnoch dein Haus auseinander.


----------



## jensi251 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gruseln heißt es.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie die funktionieren.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. Juli 2011)

www.minecraftmiddleearth.com
Da bauen die tatsächlich Mittelerde nach. O.o
Moria sieht so awsem aus.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Gruseln heißt es.
> Ich bin mal gespannt wie die funktionieren.



Sie Treten in Schwärmen von Ca 1000 auf und planieren nachts deine Häuser


----------



## spionkaese (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wisst ihr was wir brauchen?
Ne Sentry Gun!
So mit TF2-Style, um uns gegen die Viecher zu verteidigen ^^


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*


 Enderman werden hinzugefügt. Sie sind etwas "creepy". [29][30]
 Sie sind friedlich, bis man sie anstarrt. Dann bleiben sie wie  eingefroren stehen und greifen den Spieler an sobald dieser wegsieht.[31][32][33]


----------



## Orka45 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Geil  auf sowas hab ich gewartet!


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Juli 2011)

Wer das dritte Humble Indie Bundle kauft, kann Minecraft bis zum 18 August zocken.


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

was heißt das genau?


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Juli 2011)

Genau das was da steht. Du kaufst das Humble Indie Bundle und darfst dazu noch bis zum 18. August kostenlos Minecraft zocken. Falls du es noch nicht hast, versteht sich.


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ach so.
Dachte das wäre mit Steam.


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo danke jensi !


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte für's Adjektiv "creepy" hat man schon einen Suizidveranlagten Gegner?


----------



## spionkaese (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Dass sie angreifen ist ein Grund mehr für ne Sentry Gun!
Ich glaub ich starte ne Petition


----------



## Orka45 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

TNT Kannonen kann man doch schon längst bauen.
Die sind halt nicht drehbar, also brauch man ein paar mehr.


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> TNT Kannonen kann man doch schon längst bauen.
> Die sind halt nicht drehbar, also brauch man ein paar mehr.


 4 Stück halt , dann auf einem Areal was ausgeleuchtet ist , und da wo es nicht mehr ausgeleuchtet ist , spawnen die Monster und bis da kann die Kanone schießen.
Wegen Sentry Gun , eine Minigun gibt es schon


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Echr? Wie heisst der Mod dafür?


----------



## Re4dt (29. Juli 2011)

Der Mod heißt glaube ich SDK's Mod oder so. Such bei google mal unter : Minecraft Gun Mod.


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

SDK heissen doch immer diese Dateien.
Da ist doch die Mod datei ne SDK oder was?


----------



## Re4dt (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

‪Minecraft Mods: SDK Gun Mod‬‏ - YouTube 
Der Link dazu ist hier -> [1.6.6] SDK's Mods [v5] More bug fixes - Minecraft Forum


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

danke, probier ich mal aus


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja das sind die. Da gibt es auch AK´s Deagles Granaten usw


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

geil, geht das auch im MP?


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wenn das auf dem Serverclient installiert ist , vielleicht.
Allerdings crasht der Client des Spielers der das nicht drauf hat.


----------



## Orka45 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Dispencer? 4 stück+ repeater clock dürften reichen.


----------



## spionkaese (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also zumindest ich meinte ne richtige Sentry Gun. Im TF2-Style. Ohne TNT, das wäre doch etwas Overkill+unflexibel.


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Tw3Ak3r schrieb:


> Wenn das auf dem Serverclient installiert ist , vielleicht.
> Allerdings crasht der Client des Spielers der das nicht drauf hat.


 danke.


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Allerdings kann es ja wirklich jemanden geben der sowas gemacht hat. Gibt ja auch einen UltimateFist Server Client.


----------



## Menthe (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Weiß jemand ob es ne Möglichkeit gibt einen Schalter oder sonstiges auszulösen wenn ein Steinblock dran kommt?


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich verstehe zwar nicht 100%ig was du meinst, aber dies ist nach meiner Auffassung nicht möglich.


----------



## Pikus (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Du kannst einen Sandblock auf eine Schalterplatte fallen lassen mittels Piston so weit ich weiß...
Oder du benutzt einen Dispenser, der ein Item auf eine Druckplatte fallen lässt.


----------



## Menthe (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Habs gerade mal versucht, geht leider nicht. Der Sandblock schwebt über der Druckplatte und mitm Dispenser gehts auch nicht richtig. 

Also es ist bei mir so. Ein Piston schiebt Steine vor sich her, wenn diese Steine an einer bestimmten Stelle ankommen sollte eine eben ein Redstone Schaltkreis "angeworfen" werden.


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Oder du benutzt einen Dispenser, der ein Item auf eine Druckplatte fallen lässt.


 Dann muss die Druckplatte aber aus Holz sein


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Equitas schrieb:


> Habs gerade mal versucht, geht leider nicht. Der Sandblock schwebt über der Druckplatte und mitm Dispenser gehts auch nicht richtig.
> 
> Also es ist bei mir so. Ein Piston schiebt Steine vor sich her, wenn diese Steine an einer bestimmten Stelle ankommen sollte eine eben ein Redstone Schaltkreis "angeworfen" werden.


 dann mach doch da eine redstone fakel hin wenn der stein da ankommt, dann solte er die redstonefakel wegreißen.


----------



## Menthe (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Dummerweise müsste man aber eben immer wieder die Redstonefackel neu anbringen. Ich wollte das eig. so machen das es eben quasi Automatisch immer passiert. Also ohne das man was neu anbringen muss.


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Leute, was hat es eigentlich mit Herobrine auf sich? Da gibt es ja die verschiedensten Meinungen zu. Was meint ihr?
*
*


----------



## spionkaese (30. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, was hat es eigentlich mit Herobrine auf sich? Da gibt es ja die verschiedensten Meinungen zu. Was meint ihr?



Ich vermute das Herobrine aus einem Sp Mod stammt. Einige haben dann wieder nicht gelesen was sie runterladen und der Mod dann schon drin war.
Das es Herobrine schon in einem NPC-Mod gab wird oft gesagt, daher vermute ich mal, dass es stimmt.


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ok,
Notch meinte auch das er Herobrine noch in der Final Version hinzufügen könnte bzw. das so etwas von offizieller Seite in Planung war/ist.


----------



## Orka45 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die frage hatten wir schonmal.
Herobrine war ein vormodell für den Zombie.


----------



## jensi251 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Danke, aber ich wollte auch keine 195 Seiten danach suchen


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja so kann man das sehen ^^ Kannst dir auch mal die Seite hier angucken


----------



## jensi251 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hab ich mittlerweile schon


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Neeeiiin, Minecraft ist grad mit "Out of Memory" abgestürzt. War grad auf Sammeltour, hatte 4 Stacks Wolle, 3 Stacks rote Blüten 5 Stacks Lehm und ein bissl Kohle und Eisen. Jetzt ist der gesamte inventar weg, samt Karte


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die ganze Map ist weg ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nein, die Map ist noch da, ich meine die Karte die man craften kann. Der Absturz hat halt meinen gesamten Inventar leer geräumt


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Achso , das mit der Karte ist ärgerlich aber cheate dir doch das was verloren gegangen ist.


----------



## d00mfreak (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Minecraft ist absolut unzureichend auf Abstürze vorbereitet. Konnte schon mehrmals die Karte nur noch mit ach und krach retten. Da darf man sich dann mit kaputten Chunks und einen Bruch im Landschaftsbild freuen.


----------



## ChaoZ (3. August 2011)

Es ist ja noch eine Beta.


----------



## Pikus (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Eben. Viele beschweren sich darüber, dass Minecraft unsauber und instabil läuft, vergessen dabei jedoch, dass es noch eine Beta ist.


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also ich spiele immoment nur auf neuen Maps , wegen den Abstürzen , bei mir stürzt es nie ab. Die letzten 3-5 Monate nicht.


----------



## d00mfreak (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Eben. Viele beschweren sich darüber, dass Minecraft unsauber und instabil läuft, vergessen dabei jedoch, dass es noch eine Beta ist.


 
Dass es eine Beta ist musst du mir nicht erklären. Warum allerdings Levels, die mitunter hunderte Stunden Arbeit beinhalten können, durch einen Absturz einfach den Bach runter gehen können, schon. Das ist selbst in einer Beta nicht tragbar, auch nur rudimentärste Backup-Funktionen wie z.B. eine automatische Sicherung jede Stunde, wären so schnell und einfach zu implementieren, dass ich nicht begreifen kann, warum das nicht gemacht wurde. Ich mein', Notch sollte selbst am besten wissen, dass er da eine Beta verkauft, und dass die mitunter abstürzen kann. Dass da ganze Welten kaputt werden können, ist ein absolutes NoGo.

@Tweaker: es kann ja nicht nur Minecraft an sich abstürzen, es kann ja der ganze Rechner sein, oder ein Programm das das ganze OS mit reisst. Da könnte Minecraft noch so stabil laufen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Viele Leute modden einfach nur ihr Minecraft bis zur Instabilität.


----------



## DarkMo (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> vergessen dabei jedoch, dass es noch eine Beta ist.


 eine beta die geld kostet


----------



## d00mfreak (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Viele Leute modden einfach nur ihr Minecraft bis zur Instabilität.


 
Ich spiele mit einer Vanilla Version. Und inwiefern soll dein Einwurf zerstörte Level-Dateien rechtfertigen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit einer Vanilla Version. Und inwiefern soll dein Einwurf zerstörte Level-Dateien rechtfertigen?


 
Dann liegts wohl eher an deinem PC. Evtl HDD kaputt? Würde auch die kaputten Welten erklären   

Bei mir und allen die ich kenne läuft Minecraft (ohne Mods) super stabil, uns ist noch nie eine Welt kaputt gegangen. 
Wobei ich auch festgestellt habe, wenn man Texturmods benutzt (sowas wie LB Photo Realism etc) muss man dem Spiel wirklich viel Speicher zuweisen. 

Ich hatte das ausprobiert mit 3GB zugewiesenem Speicher, nach ein paar Min immer Abstürze mit dem Texturpack. Nun habe ich Java X64 installiert und Minecraft über 4GB zugewiesenen, und keinen einzigen Absturz mehr. Bei Zeiten wo die 4GB Riegel 15€ kosten, eh kein Thema mehr  

Und wem wirklich was an seiner World liegt, sichert den World-Ordner manuell


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> @Tweaker: es kann ja nicht nur Minecraft an sich abstürzen, es kann ja der ganze Rechner sein, oder ein Programm das das ganze OS mit reisst. Da könnte Minecraft noch so stabil laufen...


 Und dann soll Notch schuld sein ?


----------



## ChaoZ (3. August 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:
			
		

> eine beta die geld kostet



So sehe ich das nicht. Ich habe mir Minecraft (was am 11.11.11 erscheint) vorbestellt und darf nun die Alpha und die Beta testen.


----------



## d00mfreak (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> bla.


 
Danke für die Sorge, mein Rechner läuft wunderbar, die Minecraft-Abstürze lagen an der JVM, ich brauche auch keine Hilfe diesbezüglich. Nur bin ich nicht so blauäugig, an zu nehmen, dass Minecraft oder mein Rechner nie abstürzen wird. Ein Backup macht man ja auch, ganz unabhängig davon, ob man Minecraft drauf hat, oder nicht.



Tw3Ak3r schrieb:


> Und dann soll Notch schuld sein ?



Nein. Nur daran, dass danach die Leveldateien kaputt sind.

Und jetzt bitte kein Schönreden mehr. Ein Spiel, dessen Spielstände nach einem Absturz fast zwangsläufig kaputt sind, hat einen schweren Mangel. Daran ändert auch der Indie-Sympathiebonus nix.


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Weil dein PC zu unfähig ist ? 
Den anderen hier , mir und meinen Freunden ist sowas noch nie passiert.


----------



## d00mfreak (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Tw3Ak3r schrieb:


> Weil dein PC zu unfähig ist ?
> Den anderen hier , mir und meinen Freunden ist sowas noch nie passiert.


 
Naja, der Realitätsgehalt von Aussagen wird nicht daran gemessen, ob es dir oder deinen Freunden passiert ist...

und jetzt:
/ignore Troll/Kind/wasauchimmer du sein magst...


----------



## ChaoZ (3. August 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, der Realitätsgehalt von Aussagen wird nicht daran gemessen, ob es dir oder deinen Freunden passiert ist...
> 
> und jetzt:
> /ignore Troll/Kind/wasauchimmer du sein magst...



Du solltest nochmal ganz genau nachschauen was eine Beta ist. Wenn dich die Bugs stören, warte bis du deine Vollversion bekommst. Die Beta ist doch nur eine Dreingabe. Oder du schreibt Notch bzw. Mojang einfach mal anstatt nur rum zu meckern.


----------



## d00mfreak (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> ... anstatt nur rum zu meckern.


 
Ich weiß was ne Beta ist, ich programmiere selbst. Außerdem war mir nicht klar, dass man Mängel von Minecraft entweder sich selbst zuschreiben muss, oder tot zu schweigen hat, aber keinesfalls zur Sprache bringen darf, und dass bei Nichtbeachtung der ganze Thread auf die Barrikaden geht.

Also: Culpa mea. Ich war bisher der Meinung, dass Datenkonsistenz eigentlich Aufgabe des Programmierers ist, nicht die des Users. Von nun an werde ich fleißig das Verzeichnis "%appdata%\.minecraft\saves", von dem 99% der User nicht mal wissen, dass es existiert, manuell sichern. 


Habe ich es jetzt richtig gemacht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Niemand hat das Problem außer du  

Selbst wo mein Minecraft mehrmals abgestürzt ist (mit dem anderen Texturpack) war die World immer in Ordnung. 
Das Problem liegt eindeutig bei dir  

btw, der Troll hier bist eindeutig du


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. August 2011)

Das mit den kaputten Welten hatte ich auch noch nie.
Allerdings das mir ein Absturz meine 3 Welten mit insgesamt 200 Stunden+ Arbeit einfach gelöscht hat. 
Und da hat er schon recht, das es da ganz klare Mängel im Speichersystem gibt.


----------



## d00mfreak (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Niemand hat das Problem außer du



Google
Google
Google
Und Sperrfeuer ist/war, wie man lesen kann, auch betroffen. Oh wait! Da laut dir nur ich betroffen bin, habe ich wohl die Nacht wohl dazu genutzt, andere Foren mit entsprechendem Inhalt zu füllen, und "Sperrfeuer" ist wohl ein Zweitaccount von mir, der sich endlich mal ausgezahlt hat....



> Selbst wo mein Minecraft mehrmals abgestürzt ist (mit dem anderen Texturpack) war die World immer in Ordnung.
> Das Problem liegt eindeutig bei dir



Zumindest machst du keinen Hehl daraus, dass du nicht wirklich Ahnung hast. Dann würde ich dich bitten, alle Backups zu löschen (nur Fr3@k, der Rest bitte dafür sorgen, dass aktuelle Backups vorhanden sind), die du von deinen Singleplayerwelten hast, Minecraft zu starten, eine Welt zu betreten, und danach den Auschaltknopf deines Rechners für mindestens 5 Sekunden zu betätigen. Zufälligerweise simuliert genau das die Art Absturz, die wir brauchen. Danach starte wieder den PC und Minecraft, und teile uns bitte mit, was du hast feststellen können.



> btw, der Troll hier bist eindeutig du



Ausgehend von der Richtigkeit deiner anderen Aussagen in deinem Posting ist auch der Wahrheitsgehalt dieser wohl unbedingt zu bezweifeln.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das mit den kaputten Welten hatte ich auch noch nie.
> Allerdings das mir ein Absturz meine 3 Welten mit insgesamt 200 Stunden+ Arbeit einfach gelöscht hat.
> Und da hat er schon recht, das es da ganz klare Mängel im Speichersystem gibt.


 
Ist doch ein gutes Beispiel für eine zerstörte Welt. Zwar lassen sich diese (richtiger: die Chunks der "alten" Welt) mit relativ großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder herstellen, allerdings dürfte das für den durchschnittlichen Computeruser ziemlich schwer zu bewerkstelligen sein (zumal Minecraft viele wirklich *junge* Spieler anzieht). Außerdem darf man auch mit kilometerlangen Schnitten im Landschaftsbild rechnen (Schnitt im Sinne von: eine Ebene geht z.B. direkt mit einem Block Abstand in einen mehrere Dutzend Blöcke hohen Hügel über, oder ein Berg direkt ins Meer). Diese Schnitte bekommt man auch nicht durch mehrmaliges Löschen der neu generierten Chunks nicht einwandfrei weg.


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bis nicht der einzige mit den Abstürzen. Auf dem alten PC stürzte Minecraft auch des öfteren ab.  Am liebsten war mir aber der Fehler bei dem der Bildschirm einfach schwarz wurde und sonst nichts passiert ist.

Zum glück hab ich die Angewohnheit immer auf einem lokalen Server zu spielen denn die Server.exe rennt immer weiter


----------



## d00mfreak (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Robonator schrieb:


> Am liebsten war mir aber der Fehler bei dem der Bildschirm einfach schwarz wurde und sonst nichts passiert ist.


 
Das 64bit JRE sollte die Back Screens fixen:
JRE installation


----------



## ChaoZ (4. August 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das 64bit JRE sollte die Back Screens fixen:
> JRE installation



Du musst hier keinem was beweisen. Du weißt doch genau so gut wie ich das diese Diskussion sinnlos ist.


----------



## spionkaese (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Robonator schrieb:


> Bis nicht der einzige mit den Abstürzen. Auf dem alten PC stürzte Minecraft auch des öfteren ab.  Am liebsten war mir aber der Fehler bei dem der Bildschirm einfach schwarz wurde und sonst nichts passiert ist.
> 
> Zum glück hab ich die Angewohnheit immer auf einem lokalen Server zu spielen denn die Server.exe rennt immer weiter


Weißt du ob es ne möglichkeit gibt, Sp-mods da zum laufen zu bringen?
Hab nen Bukkit-Server, aber da fehlen halt Möglichkeiten wie neue Blöcke, Mobs, etc.
Zwar gibts ein Framework names Spout, das wird aber kaum genutzt.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hat jmd. von euch den Mipmapping Mod?
Der ist einfach nur  Absolutes Muss!


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Weißt du ob es ne möglichkeit gibt, Sp-mods da zum laufen zu bringen?
> Hab nen Bukkit-Server, aber da fehlen halt Möglichkeiten wie neue Blöcke, Mobs, etc.
> Zwar gibts ein Framework names Spout, das wird aber kaum genutzt.


 
Nö nicht wirklich. Die einzigen Mods die ich benutze sind wohl Texture-Packs und TooManyItems.



> Das 64bit JRE sollte die Back Screens fixen:
> JRE installation



Ja das hatte ich damals auch gelesen. Wirklich was gebracht hatte es mir nicht 
Immerhin läufts jetzt gut ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (4. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jmd. von euch den Mipmapping Mod?
> Der ist einfach nur  Absolutes Muss!



Kannst du mir mal einen Link geben? Ich weiß nicht genau welchen du meinst.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

[V1.7.3] Mip-mapping patch - Minecraft Forum
Einfach Klasse!


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich seh den Sinn da nicht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hat jmd. von euch den Mipmapping Mod?
> Der ist einfach nur  Absolutes Muss!


 Muhaha, ich weiß woher du den kennst 
Aber der ist wirklich ein MUSS!! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also der Unterschied ist ja extrem marginal.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Also der Unterschied ist ja extrem marginal.


 Ich finde den extrem groß 0o


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also auf den Bildern in dem Thread meine ich jetzt. Ich weiß ja nicht wie das ingame aussieht.


----------



## Clawhammer (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was ist dieser MidMapping Mod?


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Also auf den Bildern in dem Thread meine ich jetzt. Ich weiß ja nicht wie das ingame aussieht.





Clawhammer schrieb:


> Was ist dieser MidMapping Mod?


 Installiert ihn und ihr wisst, was ich meine.
Ein Video von mir, in 1920x1080 auf Fullscreen sieht man leicht den Effekt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf-PdjSc380


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
beisewai, wir haben gleich die 200. Seite erreicht


----------



## Clawhammer (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ah danke 

Mmh bei mir sind es nur 50 Seiten was Profilbedingt ist, aber 1985 Posts ist auch ne schlecht


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich mach euch kurz 2 Screens
Edit: Sind zu groß -.- Probierts aus der Effekt ist Klasse auf STRG + M switcht man


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich mach euch kurz 2 Screens
> Edit: Sind zu groß -.- Probierts aus der Effekt ist Klasse auf STRG + M switcht man


 Hier 2 Screens von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann den Effekt gut sehen! Nur der Text ist bearbeitet!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mit ohne Mipmapping? 
Jap also das Bild wird viel ruhiger ;D


----------



## Naboradd (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hmm, dafür tauchen dann aber (flimmrige) AntiAliasing-Fehler auf (die hellen Punkte/Linien im Wasser z.B.)...

Da finde ich so eine "More View Distance" Mod noch etwas besser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(man achte auf die Sichtweite) 

Leider funktioniert das nicht bzw. nur eingeschränkt im Multiplayer...


----------



## Orka45 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nabo Welche map ist das?

ahso
Die erkennt man ja garnicht wieder.

Gibt es einen link zu dem Mod?


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Hmm, dafür tauchen dann aber (flimmrige) AntiAliasing-Fehler auf (die hellen Punkte/Linien im Wasser z.B.)...
> 
> Da finde ich so eine "More View Distance" Mod noch etwas besser:
> 
> ...


 Sieht nice aus der Mod,
evtl. hab ich dann mal unter 800 FPS 
Ich hab keine Bildfehler mit dem Mod


----------



## Naboradd (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen link zu dem Mod?



Hier: [1.6.6] Double/+50%/25% more View Distance mod now with SMP/Bukkit - Minecraft Forum

Eine an V1.7.3 angepasste Version gibt es etwas weiter hinten in dem Thread.


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Hier: [1.6.6] Double/+50%/25% more View Distance mod now with SMP/Bukkit - Minecraft Forum
> 
> Eine an V1.7.3 angepasste Version gibt es etwas weiter hinten in dem Thread.


 THX! Ist installiert!! 

Aber was baut den der fac3l3ss schon wieder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist jetzt schon wieder ganz anders... Na, was vermutet ihr?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

KP aber der Fac3l3ss cheatet *schon wieder* xD


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> KP aber der Fac3l3ss cheatet *schon wieder* xD


 Ich habe sogar jetzt wieder TooManyItems installiert 
Ein alles aussagender Tipp: Die Map wird es wohl als Download geben.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Du baust ein Labyrinth/Adventure Map 
Ich werde hier gleich mein tolles Video präsentieren


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Du baust ein Labyrinth/Adventure Map
> Ich werde hier gleich mein tolles Video präsentieren


 Ich mache eine Adventurmap und bin gerade am Labyrinth... Und um zu spoilern, es ist pink!
Dein Video interessiert mich sehr! Immer her damit! 


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
In 7 min sollte auch mein tolles Video oben sein... Hat nur leider nichts mit MC zu tun.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Fac3l3ss Naja ist halt für den Wettbewerb 
Ich werd deine Map natürlich in Rekordzeit toppen 
Edit: Meins in 5 
Edit 2: Hier: http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3717/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Minecraft Muss noch freigeschaltet werden


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Fac3l3ss Naja ist halt für den Wettbewerb
> Ich werd deine Map natürlich in Rekordzeit toppen
> Edit: Meins in 5
> Edit 2: Hier: PCGH Videowettberwerb Minecraft | PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE - Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com Muss noch freigeschaltet werden


 Meine Map ist nicht auf Rätsel aus, eher auf eine hinterlistige Weise mit netten Kommentaren auf Schildern = D
Mal davon abgesehen, dass dein Video einen Rand hat und du Konkurrenz von mir bist, ist das Video ganz gut!
Im Anhang noch ein paar Screens zu meiner ersten Adventuremap, sie heißt "Just escape".


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
1999. Beitrag!!


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Faceless 
Du hast 2549 Beiträge??
Danke 
Lad sie hoch los


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Faceless
> Du hast 2549 Beiträge??
> Danke
> Lad sie hoch los


 Ähm, wie soll ich das verstehen?
Ich meine den Counter hier im Topic, du hast den 2000. Beitrag gemacht! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hab gedacht du meinst deine Beiträge xDD
Ja lad die Map sofort hoch und schick mir den Link wenn sie fertig ist


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hab gedacht du meinst deine Beiträge xDD
> Ja lad die Map sofort hoch und schick mir den Link wenn sie fertig ist


 Die Map ist nicht fertig und wenn sie eine Spielzeit von ca. 25 min erreicht hat, werde ich ein Thema im Minecraftforum erstellen und du wirst auf YT durchs Abomodul benarichtigt 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kann ich Beta Spieler sein xD


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Kann ich Beta Spieler sein xD


 Mal schauen 
Ich sitze an der Map jetzt schon ein paar Stunden und die momentane Entwickler-durchRush-Spielzeit beträgt 45 Sekunden 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

WTH? 45 Sekunden xDD
Aber wenn man sie nicht kennt?


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> WTH? 45 Sekunden xDD
> Aber wenn man sie nicht kennt?


 kA, 10 min und ein paar Tode? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich will ende august ...


----------



## F1nn (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey Leute,

Wie siehts aus, darf man hier auch eigene Server vorstellen?

Gruß, F1nn


----------



## Gast1111 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Klar macht Claw ja permanent, warum denn kein anderer


----------



## Clawhammer (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo warum nicht 

Andere haben Ihre Server hier auch vorgestellt ;D


----------



## F1nn (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Okay  Wollt nur kein Stress von wegen ähh keine Werbung hier^^ 
Naja, dann will ich euch kurz unseren Server vorstellen.

Heute stelle ich euch unseren Minecraft 1.7.3 Server vor.
Wir haben einen schön gestalteten Spawn, an dem die Regeln stehen.
Es gibt einen Item-Shop in dem du viele verschiedene Sachen kaufen kannst 
Auf dem ganzen Server ist PVP eingeschaltet. Jedoch kannst du am Spawn  kein PVP machen. Auch solltest du Rücksicht auf die anderen Spieler  nehmen und diese in Ruhe bauen lassen.

Was euch auf dem Server geboten wird:

   Gebäuden:   
    Itemshop
    Mobarena --> PVM Schlachten mit gewinnen.
    Pvp-Arena --> PVP Schlachten, mit verschiedenen Klassen und wechselbaren Maps.
Roulette --> Von Admins veranstaltet. --> Gewinne
    Außerdem:

    Habt FUN in der Netten Gemeinde.
    PvP ist zwar an, soll aber nicht dazu dienen alle während des bauens zu stören.
    Monster sind ebenfalls an.
    Wer sich nicht an die Regeln hält wird verwarnt, oder sogar gebannt.
    Hölle ist auch an.
    Euch sollte aber bewusst sein, dass wir immoment nur ein kleiner Server sind (10 Slots, die aber sobald erhöht werden, wenn mehr Slots benötigt werden).

Habt Spaß und sucht euch einen schönen Ort zum bauen, oder gründet gar  eine eigene Stadt, werdet Mitglied in einer anderen Stadt... Es gibt so  viele Möglichkeiten.

Dies sind unsere Ränge:

Admin
Moderator (Es werden noch Moderatoren gesucht! Wenn ihr jedoch nach einem Mod-Rang bettelt, wird das auch nichts. Wir suchen uns selber Leute aus, bei denen wir meinen, dass sie Fähig dazu sind )
VIP
Member
Verwarnt (Verwarnt wird man z.b. wenn man Grieft. Dadurch könnt ihr nicht das iConomy Shop-System benutzen und noch eine kleine Sache weniger)
Gast

Wenn ihr den Server betretet, lest euch als erstes die Regeln durch, und  lasst euch von einem Admin freischalten. Dann kann es auch schon  losgehen. Schaut euch um, oder fangt gleich mit dem Bauen an. Dies ist  euch überlassen.

Folgende Plugins haben wir installiert (Bukkit Server):
-Permissions
-BigBrother
-LWC
-Falsebook
-CommandSigns
-Essentials
-iConomy + iConomy Chest Shop
-WorldEdit+WorldGuard
-NoTNT
-DeathNotifier
-dynmap
-GiveAll
-MagicCarpet
-MobArena
-NoCheat
-RocketBoots
-SetRank (Ermöglicht schnelle freischaltung )
-SimpleSave
-Stargate
-Vanish
-Vouchers

Und noch ein Paar mehr.


Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt, einfach Melden.

Admin: McLive, Blacknumber95

Wir freuen uns, euch zu sehen!!
Ip: Craft.nitrado.net


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Lade euch herzlich auf den Minecraft -Public-Server ,meines Sohnes und seinem Freund, ein.

Stadt ist geschützt (kein Mobspan,Griefer)

Da der server noch in der aufbauphase ist ^^ giebt es noch jede menge Grundstücke.
Die zuteilung kann bei den Admins erfragt werden.

Handelsystem ist vorhanden.
Jobsystem ist neu.

Server iP:85.25.139.20:25565

Über Besucher und Mitbauer freuen wir uns.

MFG


(Minecraftabhängiger^^)


----------



## Gast1111 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was ist denn ein gutes HAndel und ein gutes Moneyplugin für Bukkit?


----------



## Pikus (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

iConomy


----------



## Gast1111 (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Funktioniert aber nicht mit der neusten Bukkitversion (wenn ExX alles richtig gemacht hat)


----------



## KornDonat (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hm hab ein Problem.
Habe seit gestern Minecraft und wollte mit nem Kumpel übern Bukkit Server Kram zocken doch leider funktioniert es einfach nicht.
Ich kann den Server ohne Probleme starten, Befehle ausführen und ganz normal zocken doch kommt er einfach nicht auf meinen Server bei ihm kommt immer connecting timeout...
Gibt es da irgendeine Lösung ?
Firewall aus usw. haben wir schon alles probiert.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ihr müsst euch beide über Hamachi verbinden (Netzwerk) und deine Hamachi IP als Server IP eintragen


----------



## Clawhammer (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Oder einfach den Port in der Firewall bzw. im Router freigeben ;D


----------



## KornDonat (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hamachi hatten wir natürlich auch an ging trotzdem nicht 

Welcher Port müsste denn freigegeben werden ?


----------



## Gast1111 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Na den über den der Server läuft 
Müsste 8080 sein oder so, stellt man aber manuell ein


----------



## Naboradd (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Na den über den der Server läuft
> Müsste 8080 sein oder so, stellt man aber manuell ein


Quatsch, der Standard-Port ist 25565, und ich würde da garnix manuell einstellen. Sonst muss man zusätzlich zur IP-Adresse auch noch jedes mal den Port mit eingeben...

KornDonat: Du musst in deinem Router den Port 25565 an die interne IP-Adresse (meist 192.168.xxx.yyy) deines Rechners/Servers weiterleiten (je nach Router-Modell ist das z.B. unter NAT, Virtual Server, oder bei der FritzBox unter Portfreigabe), und dein Kumpel muss bei seinem Minecraft deine EXTERNE IP-Adresse eingeben (die bekommst du z.B. auf Wie ist meine IP-Adresse? angezeigt)
Wenn du nicht genau weißt, wie oder wo du das im Router eingeben musst, google einfach mal nach "_routername_ port freigeben".

Mit dem Hamachi-Mist würde ich garnicht erst anfangen, ist bloß noch eine Fehlerquelle mehr...


----------



## Gast1111 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Quatsch, der Standard-Port ist 25565, und ich würde da garnix manuell einstellen. Sonst muss man zusätzlich zur IP-Adresse auch noch jedes mal den Port mit eingeben...
> 
> KornDonat: Du musst in deinem Router den Port 25565 an die interne IP-Adresse (meist 192.168.xxx.yyy) deines Rechners/Servers weiterleiten (je nach Router-Modell ist das z.B. unter NAT, Virtual Server, oder bei der FritzBox unter Portfreigabe), und dein Kumpel muss bei seinem Minecraft deine EXTERNE IP-Adresse eingeben (die bekommst du z.B. auf Wie ist meine IP-Adresse? angezeigt)
> Wenn du nicht genau weißt, wie oder wo du das im Router eingeben musst, google einfach mal nach "_routername_ port freigeben".
> ...


  Hast natürlich Recht, dachte gerade irgw. an den Fritzbox Gesperrt Screen 
Ja, also bei DLINk und AVM gehts ganz einfach nen Port freizugeben, den Rest kenn ich nicht.
Andere Methode um seine IP raus zu finden ist im Ausführen Fenstee CMD einzugeben und dann ipconfig


----------



## Naboradd (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Andere Methode um seine IP raus zu finden ist im Ausführen Fenstee CMD einzugeben und dann ipconfig


Das zeigt aber nur die interne IP des Rechners an, NICHT die externe IP des Routers, die man benötigt, um von außen rein zu kommen... Außer man hat nur ein Modem und keinen Router, aber dann braucht man das ganze Port-Forwarding auch nicht.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das zeigt die IP an mit der man auf den Router zugreifen kann, dass meinte ich


----------



## KornDonat (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also habe den Port nun freigegeben und es erneut versucht ohne Erfolg.
Wir haben es auch mit und ohne Hamachi probiert.Mit dem Bukkit Server und mit dem Standard Server.
Keine Ahnung was man sonst noch machen kann.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ihr habt Ber schon die IP bei server.properties eingebeben?
@orka etc. Sry ich wurde vorhin gekickt und konnte nicht mehr joinen...


----------



## Orka45 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ok, dann wäre das geklärt.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bzw. Java Error, wollte euch gerad das Zeug geben :/


----------



## KornDonat (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So das Problem wäre so halb gelöst.
Loegt am Rechner oder Netzwerk vom Kumpel das gleiche hatten wir schon mal nei Borderlands i  lan modus gwhabt, dass er nicht joinen konnte.
Hab es jetzt mit nen anderen Kumpel probidrt der konnte ohne Probleme joinen.


----------



## Re4dt (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey Leute ich hab ein Problem siehe Screenshot. 
Ich kann mich seit 20 Minuten nichtmehr auf Server Joinen egal welcher es kommt immer die gleiche Meldung. Java Version 7. Ich habe MC sowie die Java version Deinstalliert und anschließend wieder installiert. Kein Erfolg. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Die Browser Version funzt iwi auch nicht auf MC.net


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich hab ein Problem siehe Screenshot.
> Ich kann mich seit 20 Minuten nichtmehr auf Server Joinen egal welcher es kommt immer die gleiche Meldung. Java Version 7. Ich habe MC sowie die Java version Deinstalliert und anschließend wieder installiert. Kein Erfolg. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Die Browser Version funzt iwi auch nicht auf MC.net


 Ist gerade bei allen so 
*stolz guck* Nur unser Hamachi Server geht noch


----------



## Re4dt (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Vor 20 Min ging aber alles noch ?  Warum den bei allen so? Kann das jemand anderes auch bestätigen?
Im Client einloggen geht grad auch nichtmehr -.-


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

KP wir haben kurzerhand auf Onlinemode=False umgestellt und dann gings wieder 
Edit: Ja ich und ExX hatten selben Fehler


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist nur ein Temporäres Problem


----------



## Aunrae (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hmm irgendwie komm ich auf Clawis Server nimmer drauf 

p.s.
ja bin auch wieder aus meinem "Urlaub" zurück


----------



## Orka45 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die adresse ist www. dascraftwerk. de, fals du noch die alte verwendest


----------



## Gast1111 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Orka haste deinen Kram wieder bekommen?
Bin ja nochmal gekommen und hab den Kram abgegeben


----------



## Orka45 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja ich habe ihn zurück bekommen.


----------



## Docy (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

HEILIGE MARIA MUTTER GOTTES OMFG SH*T!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich bin grad in ein tiefes Loch gefallen und gestorben. Hab natürlich die Todesstellle sofort wieder aufgesucht, das Inventar eingesammelt, besonders darauf geachtet, meine 3 Diamantspitzhacken einzusammeln und wiederzufinden...
und was hab ich vergessen und/oder übersehen??????
MEHR ALS 10 ROHDIAMANTEN ICH WERD BEKLOPPT!!!!!!!!!!! HABT IHR EINE AHNUNG WIE LANG ICH GEBRAUCHT HAB DIE ZU FINDEN???????????????? UND JETZT SIND SIE EINFACH WEG, IN LUFT AUFGELÖST, WEGGESPAWNT.......... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

EDIT:
Gott sei Dank, hab sie in einer Kiste abseits gelagert, kurz bevor ich gestorben bin... bin jetzt panisch alle Kisten abgelaufen und bin ich jetzt vlt. erleichtert. Waren nur 9 Diamanten, nicht mehr als 10... typisch Minecraft.


----------



## Star_KillA (20. August 2011)

Docy schrieb:
			
		

> HEILIGE MARIA MUTTER GOTTES OMFG SH*T!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ich bin grad in ein tiefes Loch gefallen und gestorben. Hab natürlich die Todesstellle sofort wieder aufgesucht, das Inventar eingesammelt, besonders darauf geachtet, meine 3 Diamantspitzhacken einzusammeln und wiederzufinden...
> und was hab ich vergessen und/oder übersehen??????
> MEHR ALS 10 ROHDIAMANTEN ICH WERD BEKLOPPT!!!!!!!!!!! HABT IHR EINE AHNUNG WIE LANG ICH GEBRAUCHT HAB DIE ZU FINDEN???????????????? UND JETZT SIND SIE EINFACH WEG, IN LUFT AUFGELÖST, WEGGESPAWNT.......... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> ...



Ich habe 2 stacks Diamanten auf fast jeder meiner 4 Welten . 10 sind nicht viel du brauchst nicht gleich so auszurasten.


----------



## Pikus (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 stacks Diamanten auf fast jeder meiner 4 Welten . 10 sind nicht viel du brauchst nicht gleich so auszurasten.


 
Naja, wenn man gerade erst soweit ist, dass man angefangen hat Dias zu farmen, ist das schon ne menge bzw stört es.





Edit: Kanns sein, dass der server offline ist?


----------



## Star_KillA (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Naja aber eigentlich ist Dia Farmen nicht schwer oder dauert lange , man muss halt wissen wie und sich zeit nehmen.


----------



## christian.pitt (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Naja aber eigentlich ist Dia Farmen nicht schwer oder dauert lange , man muss halt wissen wie und sich zeit nehmen.


 
deine aussage widerspricht sich 

*nicht* schwer oder *dauert lange* / *man muss sich zeit nehmen*

wenn man nicht auf unserem server spielt dauert das ellenslange...


----------



## Docy (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also in Anbetracht dessen, dass ich ganz ohne (Cheating-)Mods wie TooManyItems oder ähnliche spiel, dauert das endloslange. Ich hab lediglich Misa64HD und Flane's Plane-Mode drauf, aber die Resourcen für die Planes crafte ich ehrlich, d.h. ein Flugzeug kostet mich ca. 50 Eisen, je nach Motor und Art. Und den Trick mit F3 erachte ich auch als Cheat, deswegen lass ich das auch. Und selbst wenn man die effektivste Abbautechnik betreibt, also einen 1x2 (breitexhöhe) Gang x meter Lang in die Wand zu treiben, dann 3 nach links oder rechts und in diesem Abstand wieder zurück (ist deswegen effektiv, weil man so gleich 2 Seiten einsehen kann, ob Rohstoffe im Fels sind oder nicht), also wie gesagt, selbst dann dauert das ewig. Und auch wenn man sich mit Dynamit auf Bedrock-Ebene eine Halle aussprengt, so wie ich anfangs, hat man nicht grad viel Eroflg, weil Eisen und Diamant etc. werden durch die Explosion zerstört.
Ein Bruchteil dessen, was ich zum Slimes und Diamant-Farmen ausgehoben hab, könnt ihr mal hier sehen:


----------



## Star_KillA (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sieht groß aus 
Ja ich weiß das sich das wiederspricht.


----------



## Docy (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also im Vergleich zu dem was mir grad passiert ist, sind Diamanten total egal. Folgende Situation: Ich hab mir 2 Flughäfen gebaut, die ca. die Entfernung von 1,5 Minecraftkarten (also ein Ende zum anderen) zueinander haben (also eine Minecraftkart kenn ihr ja, die craftet man mit 8 Papier und einem Kompass). Mitten im Flug auf halber Strecke drück ich in ca. 50-100 Metern Höhe, (knapp unter den Wolken) den Ausstiegsknopf => ich fall mitm ganzen Inventar ausm Flugzeug, das segelt noch ne Zeit weiter, aber ich klatsch natürlich tot unten auf. Spawn beim Bett des zweiten Flughafens, wo gerade mal die Start und Landebahn begradigt ist, ansosnten keine Rohstoffe in dem Lager. Also das Flugzeug (was ca. 50 Eisen wert war), 2 erkundete Karten, ne Diamantspitzhacke und vieles anderes ausm Inventar kann ich natürlich vergessen, das is viel zu weit weg und wird weggespawnt, weil nur Chunks und keine Items auf die HDD geschrieben werden. 
Na gut, lauf ich also ca. 2 Minecraftage und Nächte gerade aus in Richtung Heimatflughafen, über See und Land, verlauf mich dann letztendlich, Minecraft runs out of Memory, Crash.
Spawn ich am Spawnpoint wieder, unweit vom Heimatflughafen. Und meine Backups sind zu alt, ich will nicht den Spielfortschritt verlieren...

Glück im Unglück?
Ich hab grad kein Bock weiterzumachen in Minecraft, bin frustriert, deswegen schreib ich hier einfach a weng ins Forum

BOAH ICH HAB ECHT KEIN BOCK MEHR EDIT JETZT UM 7 UHR:
Ich hab jetzt 4 Stunden 60 Einheiten Eisenerz in meiner Mine abgebaut, weil ich unbedingt mein Flugzeug wieder haben wollte.
OK, hat geklappt. Flieg ich die Strecke, und dann ist schon wieder die Meldung Minecraft runned out of Memory da. WTF hab extra noch die Heapsize in der Jave auf 2 GB erhöht und doch crashed es. Und das beste: Alle Mod-Items wurden restetted, d.h. ich stand wie ein begossener Pudel am Spawnpoint und hab nur OriginalMinecraftItems dabei gehabt, alle Motoren und Flügel etc. des Mods, welche mich zig Eiseneinheiten gekostet habe => WEG BOAH MINECRAFT DU KANNST MICH ECHT MAL. Ich glaub ich knall mir jetz TooManyItems drauf das is mir zu blöd das is jetz echtnicht meine Schuld gewesen, wenn ich abstürze ok, mein Fehler aber das is ein Bug und dafür hab ich sicher nicht 4 Stunden monoton Eisen gefarmt um es im Bug zu verlieren.
Ne so nicht, Ne. Echt nicht


----------



## Star_KillA (21. August 2011)

Liegt aber am Mod , starte das Spiel mal mit einer verknüpfung und gebe ihr extra RAM


----------



## Docy (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hab mir jetzt TooManyItems geladen, wenn mir jetzt die Flieger bugbedingt crashen, cheat ich mir nen neuen, so kann ich meiner modfreien Welt treu bleiben. Und ja, ich hab mittlerweile mehr Ram der Java.exe zugewiesen, aber wenn man große Strecken abfliegt, kanns trotzdm laggen, obwohl noch RAM frei ist, vlt. kann der Mapgenerator nicht schnell genug die Chunks erstellen, wenn man mit nem V8 Motor unterwegs ist.


----------



## Star_KillA (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Docy schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt TooManyItems geladen, wenn mir jetzt die Flieger bugbedingt crashen, cheat ich mir nen neuen, so kann ich meiner modfreien Welt treu bleiben. Und ja, ich hab mittlerweile mehr Ram der Java.exe zugewiesen, aber wenn man große Strecken abfliegt, kanns trotzdm laggen, obwohl noch RAM frei ist, vlt. kann der Mapgenerator nicht schnell genug die Chunks erstellen, wenn man mit nem V8 Motor unterwegs ist.


 Thx  
Warte auf den 1.8er Generator , der soll "Perfomance un lastiger" sein


----------



## Clawhammer (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hoffe  das du recht hast Killa 

Der Resorcenverbrauch ist ja mehr als untypisch für Serverspiele


----------



## Star_KillA (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Naja allgemein kann man sich aber auch denken => gute 2 Monate bis zum nächsten Patch => Performance wurde verbessert 
Das meinte ich.


----------



## <BaSh> (24. August 2011)

Gerade entdeckt, das der Piston Duplicationbug noch garnicht behohen ist o_O


----------



## Da_Obst (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wie jetzt ?  
Echt ? 


Ich möcht nen Screen! ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (25. August 2011)

Kannste heute abend bekommen.


----------



## Star_KillA (25. August 2011)

Lol  muss ich mal gucken


----------



## Da_Obst (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



			
				;3361650 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste heute abend bekommen.


 
Cool, danke C:

Dachte das der Bug mit 1.7.3 behoben worden wäre...


----------



## <BaSh> (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So hier mal das Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Obst (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist das auch wirklich 1.7.3 ? ^^
Aber schönes Bild, Danke 


Funktioniert der Mechanismus gleich wie der, den man in 1.7.2 basteln musste?


----------



## <BaSh> (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja ist 1.7.3 und ja funktioniert genauso. Probiers aus.
Bzw. bei uns wird der Stickypiston unten angebracht


----------



## Da_Obst (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Na dann hoffe ich das der "Bug" noch eine Weile bestehen bleibt, ich kann erst mitte September wieder MC zocken... ^^

Ich seh schon eine Burg aus Dia-Blöcken vor meinen Augen schweben...


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Da brauchste doch keinen Multi-Bug. Nimm im SMP einfach die Commandozeile und im Singleplayer nimmste TooManyItems


----------



## <BaSh> (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Naja es ist aber im Survival nicht möglich per Console, außer du bist OP


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Stimmt. aber wenn du nicht OP bist im Multi sollte man sich auch keine items cheaten


----------



## <BaSh> (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Es ist ja kein Cheat sondern ein Glitch, außerdem bin ich OP


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Okay okay, du hast gewonnen


----------



## Mko (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Habt ihr in Minecraft eigentlich schonmal solche Generierungsfehler in der Karte gesehen? 
(das Loch war am Anfang noch nicht da...)


----------



## Star_KillA (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Es ist kein Loch , du hast nur keine Erfahrung. Es ist ein Chunk Load Fail + Lighting Bug


----------



## seventyseven (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also ich hab n paar tutorials auf Youtube gesehen davon hat aber keines mehr funktioniert 
könntest du bitte ein Bild der konstruktion machen ?


----------



## <BaSh> (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist so aufgebaut:
Jedoch ist der Stickypiston unten 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkoYCiQ3-hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Da_Obst (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Da brauchste doch keinen Multi-Bug. Nimm im SMP einfach die Commandozeile und im Singleplayer nimmste TooManyItems


 
Seh ich so aus als ob ich Cheaten tät...  


@MKO
Interessante Fail+Bug Combi 

Ich finds genial das der Bug noch besteht, nachdem er eigentlich gefixed wurde.
Da sieht man wie sauber Mojang nachpatcht 
Aber vllt. machen sie es so wie mit den Boostern ala : It's not a bug, it's a feature... ^^


----------



## Mko (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Es ist kein Loch , du hast nur keine Erfahrung. Es ist ein Chunk Load Fail + Lighting Bug


Wie du meinst 
Zumindest verschwindet das "Loch" nicht, wenn man sich weiter entfernt und später wieder kommt. Anscheinend hat sich dieser Fehler dauerhaft in der Karte eingenistet, zubauen lässt sich die Lücke nämlich auch nicht...

@da_obst
Der Loren-Booster war zumindest ein recht cooler Bug, diese neuen Booster-Schienen sind mir zu schwach^^


----------



## ChaoZ (25. August 2011)

Bugusing ist cheaten.


----------



## Da_Obst (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@ChaoZ
Ja ich weiß, war auch eher ironisch gemeint... 

@Mko
Die Booster beschleunigen doch auch auf 8mps ?
Ich hab zwischen den jetztigen und den früheren Boostern kaum einen Unterschied wahrgenommen, außer dem Goldschwund natürlich ^^


----------



## Mko (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



> @Mko
> Die Booster beschleunigen doch auch auf 8mps ?
> Ich hab zwischen den jetztigen und den früheren Boostern kaum einen Unterschied wahrgenommen, außer dem Goldschwund natürlich ^^


 Die Maximalgeschwindigkeit ist schon dieselbe, aber ich kann mit einem Booster nicht mehr über die halbe Karte kurven, sondern muss alle paar Meter wieder neu beschleunigen^^
(dass man endlich Gold sinnvoll verwenden kann, macht aber durchaus Sinn)


----------



## Da_Obst (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ah, so hast das gemeint, jetzt versteh ich es auch 
Ich hab auf dem PCGH-Server eine kleine Achterbahn, nur so zu ausprobieren, gebaut...
...viel Gold hab ich jetzt nicht mehr ^^


----------



## christian.pitt (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

man bräuchte einen mod, der diesen bug wieder reaktiviert


----------



## Hydroxid (26. August 2011)

Wie ist nochmal die IP vom PCGHX Server?


----------



## Orka45 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich glaube du meinst
Das Craftwerk - Forum

Du musst dich aber auch im Forum registrieren.


edit: 

<---  Juhu 200


----------



## Hydroxid (27. August 2011)

Wat das ist der vom PCGHX Clan ?!


----------



## ChaoZ (27. August 2011)

radeon5670 schrieb:
			
		

> Wat das ist der vom PCGHX Clan ?!



Nein, ist er nicht.
Der vom [PCGHX]-Clan wurde abgeschaltet nachdem einige Wochen niemand mehr drauf war.


----------



## Hydroxid (27. August 2011)

Achso :/


----------



## Star_KillA (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Warum fragst du ?


----------



## Mko (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich habe mir gerade einen Trailer zum neuen "Enderman" angeschaut, der Gegnertypus ist echt mal gruselig... 
Minecraft 1.8 Enderman Fanmade - YouTube


----------



## Star_KillA (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das ist ja Fanmade 
EDIT : aber lol , warum haben fans eine 1.8er version ^^

Hier ein Live stream mit 1.8er Zeugs.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. August 2011)

Ein Freund hat mir gesagt das 1.8 morgen kommt - ist da was dran?


----------



## Star_KillA (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sie haben gesagt einige Wochen nach der PAX und die war gestern und heute.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. August 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben gesagt einige Wochen nach der PAX und die war gestern und heute.



Alles klar, danke.


----------



## Orka45 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat mir gesagt das 1.8 morgen kommt - ist da was dran?


 Nein, da nach der PAX noch Bugfix gemacht werden.


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich glaube auch nicht das da was kommt.


----------



## taks (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kann es sein das der craftwerk.de server down ist?


----------



## ChaoZ (28. August 2011)

Nochmal: Das ist der Minecraft Sammelthread. Das Craftwerk hat doch ein eigenes Forum. Hier ist das allerdings Off Topic.


----------



## Orka45 (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nicht ganz, da Das Craftwerk was mit Mc zu tun hat und somit ebenfalls in den Sammelthreader gehört
Jedenfalls, ja der Server ist für das WE down.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. August 2011)

Es nervt aber sehr. Man hat den Thread hier abonniert, will sich tatsächlich über Minecraft unterhalten oder wartet auf News, und in 9/10 Fällen spamt ihr hier Müll rein der in ein anderes Forum gehört.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Es nervt aber sehr. Man hat den Thread hier abonniert, will sich tatsächlich über Minecraft unterhalten oder wartet auf News, und in 9/10 Fällen spamt ihr hier Müll rein der in ein anderes Forum gehört.


 Schrieb ich schon vor mehreren Monaten


----------



## ChaoZ (28. August 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Schrieb ich schon vor mehreren Monaten



Ich wusste das irgendwer sich schon beschwert hatte, hatte aber nicht im Kopf wer. ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist ja klar ,auf den Seiten , zu der Zeit wo ich was gesagt hatte , war nur Gespamme von den Server Leuten ..


----------



## ChaoZ (28. August 2011)

Habe mir gerade noch mal die angekündigten Änderungen für 1.8 angeschaut, und da hab ich wirklich was verpasst. Blaue Spinnen, Adandoned Mine Shafts, Strangleholds, Glass-Planes etc...


----------



## Star_KillA (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Schick mal bitte den Link


----------



## ChaoZ (28. August 2011)

Sorry, bin am iPod und muss jetzt los. Das war auf Minecraftwiki, Upcoming Features.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das hier , leider wird immer nicht alles sofort übernommen (aus dem Englischen).

EDIT : *HEILIGE SCH**** *


----------



## Orka45 (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Minecraft Video von der PAX

Der wohl wichtigste Punkt des Videos wird von Notch ganz am Ende erwähnt.

1.8 wird in 2 Updates aufgespalten. 1.8 wird in ein paar Wochen erscheinen.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sieht interessant aus , schade das man nicht sieht wie die Enderman Diamanten droppen 
Sag mal gibt es eine Deutsche zusammenfassung von dem was Notch sagt oder ein Video mit Untertiteln ?


----------



## Robonator (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Minecraft Video von der PAX
> 
> Der wohl wichtigste Punkt des Videos wird von Notch ganz am Ende erwähnt.
> 
> 1.8 wird in 2 Updates aufgespalten. 1.8 wird in ein paar Wochen erscheinen.


 
lol

"Fehler: Umleitungsfehler                           
 Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann."


----------



## Star_KillA (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier , das Video nochmal.


----------



## Orka45 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus , schade das man nicht sieht wie die Enderman Diamanten droppen
> Sag mal gibt es eine Deutsche zusammenfassung von dem was Notch sagt oder ein Video mit Untertiteln ?


 Enderman droppen keine Diamanten.
Die Dias waren nur Platzhalter für ein neues "geheimes" Item


----------



## jensi251 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich bin mal gespannt auf das Update.


----------



## Hydroxid (29. August 2011)

Was in ein paar Wochen?! -.-


----------



## Star_KillA (29. August 2011)

Ja leider. War aber schon seit 1-2 Monaten klar.


----------



## d00mfreak (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

lol

real life minecraft block #3 on Vimeo


----------



## maxscmitz (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

minecraft ist ja auch so geil
kann garnicht auf 1.8 warten.
sag mal gibt es eine möglichkeit die original textur wiederzubekommen(wenn man ein texture pack benutzt),OHNE
das alle mods gelöscht werden ?


----------



## Robonator (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



maxscmitz schrieb:


> minecraft ist ja auch so geil
> kann garnicht auf 1.8 warten.
> sag mal gibt es eine möglichkeit die original textur wiederzubekommen(wenn man ein texture pack benutzt),OHNE
> das alle mods gelöscht werden ?


 
Ja im Menü einfach wieder Default auswählen


----------



## maxscmitz (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ne als ich das texture pack darein gemacht hab wusst ich nicht das das im menü geht.
das texture pack ist in der minecraft.jar schon drin.
und wenn ich mit mcpatcher "unpatche" sind immer ale mods weg


----------



## Robonator (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja aber warum machst du das denn?  Du brauchst doch einfach nur die .zip datei vom Texturemod in dein Texturepacks Ordner zu schieben.  Mit dem MCPatcher einmal drüber patchen und fertig oO


----------



## Star_KillA (30. August 2011)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber warum machst du das denn?  Du brauchst doch einfach nur die .zip datei vom Texturemod in dein Texturepacks Ordner zu schieben.  Mit dem MCPatcher einmal drüber patchen und fertig oO



Ich versteh sein Problem nicht.


----------



## Robonator (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich versteh sein Problem nicht.


 
Er hat ein Texturemod in die Minecraft.jar gezogen, und will das nun wieder weg haben ohne alle Mods neu zu installieren


----------



## maxscmitz (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@robonator 
du sagst es. 
ich war so blöd und habs halt falsch gemacht. 
dann ungefähr 1jahr mit dem texturepack gespielt und jetzt möchte ich halt die original textur wieder haben


----------



## Star_KillA (30. August 2011)

Und warum geht es jetzt nicht wenn du Einfach im Menü standard skins auswählst ?


----------



## Naboradd (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Und warum geht es jetzt nicht wenn du Einfach im Menü standard skins auswählst ?


Hm, du bist aber auch schwer von Begriff... Er hat die Standard-Texturen IN der minecraft.jar durch sein Textur-Mod ausgetauscht, das heißt Standard-Einstellung = sein Textur-Mod. Von den ursprünglichen Texturen ist nix mehr vorhanden.



maxscmitz schrieb:


> @robonator
> du sagst es.
> ich war so blöd und habs halt falsch gemacht.
> dann ungefähr 1jahr mit dem texturepack gespielt und jetzt möchte ich halt die original textur wieder haben


 
1 Jahr??? Spielst du dann noch mit einer ewig alten Alpha-Version? Dann solltest du eh einfach mal auf die aktuelle Version updaten, und halt mal in den sauren Apfel beissen, und die Mods neu installieren.

Alternative wäre halt noch, deine gemoddete minecraft.jar sichern, originale Version herunter laden, und die Texturen aus der originalen jar in deine jar rüberkopieren. Aber wo du jetzt noch an einen Download von so einer alten Version rankommst (inzwischen haben sich die Texturen ja auch schon teilweise etwas verändert, wie kompatibel die noch zu so einer alten Version sind...)


----------



## Star_KillA (31. August 2011)

Naboradd schrieb:
			
		

> 1 Jahr??? Spielst du dann noch mit einer ewig alten Alpha-Version? Dann solltest du eh einfach mal auf die aktuelle Version updaten, und halt mal in den sauren Apfel beissen, und die Mods neu installieren.



Das wollte ich dann auch sagen , vorallendingen geht es mit Patcher und Texturenpack viel einfacher als wenn man sich das in die MC jar haut.


----------



## Naboradd (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Das wollte ich dann auch sagen , vorallendingen geht es mit Patcher und Texturenpack viel einfacher als wenn man sich das in die MC jar haut.


 
Inzwischen ja, früher war es jedoch noch so, dass man Minecraft nur auf eine bestimmte Auflösung patchen konnte. Wenn man dann auf 128er Texturen gepatcht hatte, MUSSTE man auch 128er Texturen IN die minecraft.jar packen, mit den 16ern startete es sonst nicht mehr...


----------



## Star_KillA (31. August 2011)

Naboradd schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen ja, früher war es jedoch noch so, dass man Minecraft nur auf eine bestimmte Auflösung patchen konnte. Wenn man dann auf 128er Texturen gepatcht hatte, MUSSTE man auch 128er Texturen IN die minecraft.jar packen, mit den 16ern startete es sonst nicht mehr...



Wenn du jetzt HD patched kannst du auch kein 16er wasser und Lava richtig benutzen.


----------



## maxscmitz (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich leb doch nicht hinterm mond XD
natürlich bin ich auf version 1.7.3 und nicht auf der alpha. 
aber ich spiele schon seit 1jahr minecraft und hab nie anders gepatched.
einfach meinen (eigenen) skin genommen und mcpatcher benutzt. wusst garnicht,dass das mit dem "in den texture pack ordner ziehen" geht. ich habs schon öfters so versucht,aber danach halt nicht den mcpatcher benutzt


----------



## maxscmitz (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hi leute,
habs direkt mal ausprobiert(mit minecraft patchen) und es hat gefunzt.
kann jetzt immer "switchen" zwischen default und "max texture pack"(<--mein eigenes).
dannke für die antworten. werde jetzt versuchen die ganzen mods wieder rein zu bejkokmmen


----------



## Star_KillA (31. August 2011)

maxscmitz schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> habs direkt mal ausprobiert(mit minecraft patchen) und es hat gefunzt.
> kann jetzt immer "switchen" zwischen default und "max texture pack"(<--mein eigenes).
> dannke für die antworten. werde jetzt versuchen die ganzen mods wieder rein zu bejkokmmen



Lass es lieber bald kommt 1.8 dann musst du alles neu machen


----------



## Gast1111 (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Moin liebe Minecraftsuchties,
kurz 2 Sachen:
-Wer bei meinem und ExX seinen Server mitspielen will oder mal gucken, soll sich bitte bei mir per PN melden 
Wir haben einen riesen Baum (durchgehend!), eine PCGG Burg, mehrere Häuser, 1 Piratenschiff, mehrere Uboote, Luftschiffe etc. (lassen sich alle fahren ) uvm.

2: Werbung in eigner Sache (guckt doch mal in meine Sig und schaut euch mein Video an), falls ich das nicjt schreiben darf (geht ja eig um Mc) bitte den Teil löschen 

Gruss


Edit: Wann kommt 1.8 eig? Habt ihr gesehen dass die Enderman Dias dropen? 
Edit2: Weiss einer warum bei uns kein Money Plugin funktioniert? Neuste Bukkitversion, und das doofe Plugin (hab den Namen vergessen, aber es ist das beliebte xD) läuft nicht...
@Claw Womit habt ihr eure Grundstücke protectet?


----------



## Star_KillA (1. September 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Moin liebe Minecraftsuchties,
> kurz 2 Sachen:
> -Wer bei meinem und ExX seinen Server mitspielen will oder mal gucken, soll sich bitte bei mir per PN melden
> Wir haben einen riesen Baum (durchgehend!), eine PCGG Burg, mehrere Häuser, 1 Piratenschiff, mehrere Uboote, Luftschiffe etc. (lassen sich alle fahren ) uvm.
> ...



Mit den dingern fahren ? Oo


----------



## Gast1111 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jop wir haben so nen geilen Mod drinnen


----------



## Orka45 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So die neuen 1.8 Texturen sind drausen.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hab schon gesehen , thx. Ich will endlich das Update haben ...


----------



## Mko (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich glaube das will hier jeder 
Zumindest kommen bei der Ausgabe wesentlich mehr neue Features dazu, als dass (nützliche) Bugs entfernt werden^^


----------



## Clawhammer (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Claw Womit habt ihr eure Grundstücke protectet?



Mit dem Worldguard


----------



## RedBrain (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

*oh ein mächtiger badabump!*

Hier ist ein Youtube-Video von Mojang:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPWyGGA0mLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beim Sprinten springst du 4 Blöcke weit.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

eher 5 ^^ 

er überspringt ja 4 Blöcke. Insgesamt also 5 weit.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wird schon geil , das 1.8er`


----------



## Gast1111 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja aber die NPCs sollen erst spâter kommen -.-
Sind noch verbuggt


----------



## Da_Obst (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Damit bekommen wir ganz neue Möglichkeiten 
Bin auch schon auf die Ess-Animation und die Bogenspann-Animation gespannt ^^

Es hieß ja auch das ein neues Biome kommen soll, ich hätt da gern einen Urwald oder sowas in der Art....


----------



## Robonator (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Damit bekommen wir ganz neue Möglichkeiten
> Bin auch schon auf die Ess-Animation und die Bogenspann-Animation gespannt ^^
> 
> Es hieß ja auch das ein neues Biome kommen soll, ich hätt da gern einen Urwald oder sowas in der Art....


 
Riesiege Bäume und ein dichter Dschungel, darauf hätt ich bock   Dann am besten Baumhäuser bauen und die mit Brücken verbinden 

Aber dazu sollte man auch die maximale Höhe in Minecraft anpassen


----------



## Gast1111 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Es kommt doch der Himmel??


----------



## Da_Obst (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Robonator schrieb:


> Riesiege Bäume und ein dichter Dschungel,  darauf hätt ich bock   Dann am besten Baumhäuser bauen und die mit  Brücken verbinden
> 
> Aber dazu sollte man auch die maximale Höhe in Minecraft anpassen


 
Notch lässt die max. Höhe bei 128 Blöcken, aber durch die offizielle  Mod-Schnittstelle soll es recht einfach sein diesen Wert beliebig zu  verändern 
Mehr als 256 Blöcke halte ich dann für ein wenig übertrieben 




Wa1lock schrieb:


> Es kommt doch der Himmel??


 
Der ist meines Wissens eine eigene Dimension, wie der Nether auch...
Hoffe ich hab das richtig verstanden das man für den Himmel auch ein Portal braucht ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kein Portal, das ist so wenn du einschläfst gibt es eine geringe Chance dass du statt am Morgen aufzuwachen im Himmel bist, in dem du auch abbauen etc. kannst


----------



## Da_Obst (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wow...
Ich will zwar nicht sterben, aber friedlich Einschlafen ist genauer betrachtet doch eine recht Humane art wegzutreten... ^^

Btw.: Wo hast du die Info her? 
In der Changelist hab ich nichts dergleichen gefunden...


----------



## Gast1111 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Auf Minecraftwiki.net 
Musst unten rechts auf Himmel klicken  (oder Wolkenland oder so)


----------



## Da_Obst (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Aha... ^^
Danke dir 

Was les ich denn da : Eine Attacke-Blockier-Animation und eine Zombie bzw. Mob-Attacke-Animation sind geplant... 
Vor lauter neuen zusätzlichen Animationen kommt man dann ja gar nimmer zum spielen ^^


----------



## Orka45 (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

In den 1.8 Texturen finden sich 2 neue zu getreide. Beide zeigen eine jeweils neue stufe mit Verwelkendem und abgestorbenem Weizen. 
Meine vermutung ist, das Weizen nach einer Weile abstirbt, wenn man ihn nicht erntet.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hoffe mal nicht , mein schönes verschimmeltes Getreide & Brot ist das beste


----------



## i3810jaz (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Orka, woher hast du 1.8 Texturen?


----------



## Star_KillA (6. September 2011)

i3810jaz schrieb:
			
		

> Orka, woher hast du 1.8 Texturen?



Hat noch veröffentlicht


----------



## Orka45 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Minecraft Forum - News, Forums, Mods, and Texture Packs 
Du musst runterscrollen.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Scheint ja wohl:
Hünchenfleisch
Fisch verdorben
Bambus
Lianen
uvm.
zu kommen


----------



## Orka45 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Fisch ist nicht verdorben, sondern gegrillt
 Meinst du mit Bambus das unter dem Weizen?
Ich dachte, das währe verrotteter Weizen


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Minecraft 1.8 trailer - YouTube
This Trailer is﻿ More Than Epic ... We Must find a New Word ;D


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (6. September 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Minecraft 1.8 trailer - YouTube
> This Trailer is﻿ More Than Epic ... We Must find a New Word ;D
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Steht schon auf der Main , ich finde man sieht nur wenig Neuerungen


----------



## ChaoZ (7. September 2011)

Lasst uns einfach "minecraft" als neues Adjektiv etablieren. 
Kommt morgen die Beta?


----------



## Star_KillA (7. September 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst uns einfach "minecraft" als neues Adjektiv etablieren.
> Kommt morgen die Beta?



Am 12 -.-


----------



## Mko (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich frage mich, woher eigentlich andauernd diese (Falsch)-Informationen zum Release kommen. Auf Minecraft-Wiki stand bis vor kurzem auch noch der 8. (also heute) als Datum des Updates...
Zukünftige Versionen

Nun gut, dann muss man einfach mal hoffen dass dieser neue Termin hält was er verspricht


----------



## Star_KillA (8. September 2011)

Notchilein ist noch auf Bug Safari


----------



## Orka45 (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Mko schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, woher eigentlich andauernd diese (Falsch)-Informationen zum Release kommen. Auf Minecraft-Wiki stand bis vor kurzem auch noch der 8. (also heute) als Datum des Updates...
> Zukünftige Versionen


 Notch Twittert sehr viel


----------



## maxscmitz (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

haha 
ja.
freu mich aber auch schon auf den 12.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich auch , allerdings könnte ich schon wieder Amoklaufen wenn ich höre das die hälfte erst bei 1.9 kommt ...
Wir warten schon mehr als 2 Monate


----------



## ChaoZ (10. September 2011)

Ich habe gerade die Pre-Release 1.8 gespielt, und euch sei gesagt: Minecraft geht immer mehr in die Horror und Psycho Genres hinein. Und es ist Motherf*ckin' awesome.


----------



## Star_KillA (10. September 2011)

Ich habe auch schon eine Cracked 1.8 gespielt , aber noch ohne enderman  

Wo hast du deine denn her ?


----------



## CrashStyle (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier einmal die News ausem Minecraftforum:

 Jens and Notch *have just announced*  that the 1.8 pre-release .jar is available for public testing. It is  important to remember that this is NOT The final release of 1.8, and is  still extremely buggy. If you find any bugs, or need support, please  join the #minecraft channel on irc.esper.net using your favorite IRC  client!

*NOTICE*: This version will only work if you've paid for _Minecraft_, all the more reason to step up!


Here's the download links:

Client: *http://assets.minecr...e/minecraft.jar* 
Server: *http://assets.minecr...raft_server.jar*

For directions on installing, MCF user *GmZ *has written a very brief tutorial for Windows located *here*.

If you'd like to discuss the leak on the forums, please do so in this thread: http://www.minecraft...-18-pre-release

Quelle:Want to play 1.8 Early? Here's How! - News - Minecraft Forum


----------



## Star_KillA (10. September 2011)

Danke


----------



## Orka45 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

I Will nimme Minecraft spielen

Ich bin gerade nichtsahnend in einer Mine herumgehüpft, als ich eine Chest gesehen habe. ich gehe hin, da war links neben mir ein Enderman. In der Chest waren Melonensamen und 2 dias.
Den enderman hab ich getötet(ging überraschend leicht) jetzt grabe ich mit nach oben.

Edit: ich habe gerade ein "Ender Pearl" gefunden. Was hat es damit aufsich?


----------



## Star_KillA (10. September 2011)

In der pre version ? Inwiefern Ne Kiste ? Meinst du ein normales dungeon ? Und in der normalen dungeon Kiste waren Dias ?


----------



## Orka45 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nein  In einem Nebenraum einer Verlassenen Mine. Leider habe ich keine Blaue Spinne gesehen. Aber die Enerman sind echt Creepi.


----------



## Star_KillA (10. September 2011)

Das freut mich also auch Truhen ohne dungeon


----------



## ChaoZ (10. September 2011)

Aber Minecraft zocken ist nicht mehr mit 2Gb RAM. Im Normalfall verbraucht Minecraft Pre-Release 1.8 zwischen 560 und 1200 MB.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sehr Buggy , das Ding.


----------



## <BaSh> (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Und Hardwarehunrig.
Vorher 300 FPS.
Nachher 50-60 FPS


----------



## Star_KillA (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich habe jetzt 3 mal soviel FPS aber es laggt mehr


----------



## Pikus (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Sehr Buggy , das Ding.


 
Naja, es ist immerhin die beta zu einer Beta


----------



## Star_KillA (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja gut , im Multiplayer haben wir immer Laggs wenn einer Stirbt weil dann aufeinmal jeder Erfahrungspunkt auf dem Boden rumliegt und der ganze Server sich totlaggt. Dann müssen erstmal alle Spieler bei 0-1 FPS 20 Minuten lang in der Leiche stehen damit nichts mehr laggt weil die ganzen Drops / Loots so einen Lagg auslösen


----------



## ChaoZ (11. September 2011)

Aber es macht wieder unglaublich Spaß.


----------



## Orka45 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ja gut , im Multiplayer haben wir immer Laggs wenn einer Stirbt weil dann aufeinmal jeder Erfahrungspunkt auf dem Boden rumliegt und der ganze Server sich totlaggt. Dann müssen erstmal alle Spieler bei 0-1 FPS 20 Minuten lang in der Leiche stehen damit nichts mehr laggt weil die ganzen Drops / Loots so einen Lagg auslösen


 Wiso Updatet ihr dann?
Die Version ist nur drausen, damit Die Spieler nach bugs suchen können, weil Mojang das ja offensichtlich nicht drauf hat.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. September 2011)

Orka45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wiso Updatet ihr dann?
> Die Version ist nur drausen, damit Die Spieler nach bugs suchen können, weil Mojang das ja offensichtlich nicht drauf hat.



Sind ja auch fleisig am Reporten


----------



## Gast1111 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die Version ist drausse, weil sie geleakt wurde und dann von Notch veröffentlicht 

Btw. Suchen ist das falsche Wort, eher drüber fallen


----------



## Star_KillA (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Weiß ic hdoch 
 Warum ist die Beta jetzt immernoch nicht draußen -.- ?


----------



## Memristor (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wann kommt es den jetzt nun?
Und eine Frage ist pcgh.de offline?

Über google webcache komme ich noch drauf: 
Minecraft 1.8: Patch kommt Donnerstag - Release-Verschiebung auf 12.9. - minecraft


----------



## Star_KillA (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja ist es , und wir wissen es nicht .


----------



## Memristor (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wie? Was ist jetzt? Die Seite offline oder Minecraft 1.8 erschienen?


----------



## Star_KillA (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das die Seite off ist siehst du doch , und das MC nicht erschienen ist siehst du auch


----------



## Memristor (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

^^;D Ja, irgentwie ist es ja so... warum wohl? Also 1. angeblich soll das Update ja heute rauskommen, 2. warum ist PCGH den offline?


----------



## Star_KillA (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Läuft ja wieder


----------



## Orka45 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Zukünftige Versionen...


> Aber Jeb hat gesagt, dass er am 13.09. ein Update der Pre-Release Version veröffentlichen möchte. [2]



Durch Den leak ist wohl der ganze Zeitplan durcheinander geraten. Und ich denke Mojang wird das Update freigeben, wenn es weitestgehend bugfrei und zumutbar ist.


----------



## Star_KillA (12. September 2011)

Orka45 schrieb:
			
		

> Zukünftige Versionen...
> 
> Durch Den leak ist wohl der ganze Zeitplan durcheinander geraten. Und ich denke Mojang wird das Update freigeben, wenn es weitestgehend bugfrei und zumutbar ist.



Finde ich auch mehr als sinnvoll aber auch irgendwie lustig , eine beta der beta damit die neue Beta Version weniger buggt !


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. September 2011)

Ich warte solang bis die richtige 1,8 beta draußen ist, so gierig bin ich nicht ^^
Und bis meine neue Graka da ist (meine alte hat's geschrottet) heißt es eh füße still halten.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mal schauen wie die Hardware anforderungen aussehen wenn das release 1.0 irgendwann rauskommt


----------



## Sebastian1980 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Minecraft 1.8 Prerelease Version 2: http://assets.minecraft.net/1_8-pre2/minecraft.jar
Server 1.8 Prerelease Version 2: http://assets.minecraft.net/1_8-pre2/minecraft_server.jar


----------



## Da_Obst (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Yeah!
1.8 ist der Hammer


----------



## Star_KillA (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Regarding 1.8 Pre-Release [Version 2 Released] - Minecraft Forum


----------



## Mko (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich finde die Pre-Beta-sonstwas der 1.8 macht richtig viel Laune 
Nur etwas komisch finde ich den Nebel, der bei ziemlicher Tiefe die Sichtbarkeit deutlich einschränkt und irgendwie komisch ausschaut. Ist das ein Bug oder welchen Grund hat das, wisst ihr da irgendwas?


----------



## Gast1111 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich glaub der soll da sein 
Sau FPS Gierig 1.8 hat mir von 800 FPS auf max. 300 gezockt :/ Ist aber immernoch flüssig


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Habe gestern auch das Pre-Release getestet und ich muss sagen, dass ich ein bisschen enttäuscht bin, obwohl es viele neue Sachen gibt.
Zum einen komme ich i-wie nicht so richtig mit der neuen Perspektive klar, aus der man nun "guckt". Zum anderen : Seit wann ist Gras bitte türkis-grün ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Weiß jemand wann das nächste richtige Update kommt? Also über den Spielupdater? Bzw nähere Infos? Sollte ja eig am 12. Passieren :/


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand wann das nächste richtige Update kommt? Also über den Spielupdater? Bzw nähere Infos? Sollte ja eig am 12. Passieren :/



Naja eigentlich nicht , der 12. Wurde nie bestätigt. Und was willst du mit einer total verbuggten 1.8er Version


----------



## Hippie23 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1.8 is soeben erschienen



> We just uploaded Minecraft 1.8, but minecraft.net isn't up right now because of web ops stuff.


----------



## Pikus (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Zum einen komme ich i-wie nicht so richtig mit der neuen Perspektive klar, aus der man nun "guckt".


 
Du kannst im Optionen-menü das FOV anpassen. Vllt hilft dir das ja weiter 



Hippie23 schrieb:


> 1.8 is soeben erschienen


 


Fett


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mal gucken wie lange es dauert bis alles funktioniert und wieviele nachversionen es gibt (1.7 - 1.7.3 usw.)


----------



## Orka45 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Zum anderen : Seit wann ist Gras bitte türkis-grün ?


 Das ist Biom abhängig. In der Tundra ist es türkis-grün, während es im Regenwald grün ist.
Jedoch ist es Im Regenwald seit 1.8 ein bischen grüner, oder bilde ich mir das ein?


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2011)

Orka45 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Biom abhängig. In der Tundra ist es türkis-grün, während es im Regenwald grün ist.
> Jedoch ist es Im Regenwald seit 1.8 ein bischen grüner, oder bilde ich mir das ein?



Mit einem TTP sieht es sowieso besser aus


----------



## Papzt (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was isn dieser Level up kram?


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wohl überhautpnichts mitbekommen  Das ist halt so eine EP Sache , allerdings wird man erst ab 1.9 mit den Leveln sich Sachen , sage ich mal skillen können.


----------



## Papzt (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Dass man EP fürs sachen metzeln bekommt hab ich gemerkt, aber was ich damit machen kann nicht


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mit 1.9 kommen halt irgendwelche Dinge , damit man damit irgendwas machen kann. Bis dahin heißt es : fröhlicher Suizid geht weiter


----------



## Papzt (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Irgendwelche Dinge für irgendwas So muss das sein


----------



## Docy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1.8 IST DRAUßen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Hippie23 schrieb:


> 1.8 is soeben erschienen


  Steht da schon.


----------



## RedBrain (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die Seen sind viel größer geworden, da ich mind. 1,4 Kilometer auf andere Ufer erreichen muss.


----------



## i3810jaz (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja der Biom-Code hat sich sehr verändert, was mir aber gleich aufgefallen ist, die Maps sind trotz Erneuerungen nicht mehr so schön. 
Und Red deine Seen sollen denke ich Meere sein, stand glaub auch irgendwo das die geaddet wurden.


----------



## Re4dt (14. September 2011)

Schon drei nächte (Ingame) verbracht einen enderman zu finden. Wo sind die?!?  ich will die endlich Live sehen xD


----------



## Orka45 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das willst du garnicht

Du triffst sie in dunklen Höhlen.


----------



## Re4dt (14. September 2011)

Ich will die endlich sehen!!!  egal wie creepy die aussehen mögen. 
Die Sprintfunktion sowie Block (Schwert) find ich genial


----------



## i3810jaz (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab schon ein paar Enderman gesehen, die Minenspinnen sind jedoch die aller gefärlichsten Mobs. 
Re4dt drausen hast du glaub bessere Chancen Enderman zu sehen.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1400 Blöcke ?


----------



## RedBrain (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1,4 km sind 1400 Blöcke


----------



## Clawhammer (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Docy schrieb:


> 1.8 IST DRAUßen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Das ging nicht grösser???


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. September 2011)

Was kann man imo eigentlich dagegen machen, dass man nach 5 Minuten bereits out of Memory ist?


----------



## Pikus (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Du triffst sie in dunklen Höhlen.



Aber auch draußen trifft man sie, und dann meist in 3er-gruppen.



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Ja der Biom-Code hat sich sehr verändert, was  mir aber gleich aufgefallen ist, die Maps sind trotz Erneuerungen nicht  mehr so schön.


 
Ich find die maps jetzt besonders schön, vor allem mit den flüssen etc.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was kann man imo eigentlich dagegen machen, dass man nach 5 Minuten bereits out of Memory ist?


Liegt wohl an dir, vielleicht einfach mehr zuweisen ? 



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ich find die maps jetzt besonders schön, vor allem mit den flüssen etc.


 
Jap


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. September 2011)

Deswegen ja die Frage? Wie weise ich den Minecraft mehr Speicher zu?
Genügend Speicher, 8 GB, ist ja da.


----------



## RedBrain (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

*Bump*

Hier ist mein Video wegen das Meer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9hl4XozLp0


@Sperrfeuer

Bitte schön! 
-> [How to] Mehr RAM in Minecraft zuweisen


----------



## Aaren (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was los man ? Keine NPC's, bin viel zu alleine.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

NPCs kommen erst in 1.9  Sind noch zu verbuggt


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2011)

Aaren schrieb:
			
		

> Was los man ? Keine NPC's, bin viel zu alleine.



Also Tiere gibt's richtig viele ! Stell mal auf hard


----------



## RedBrain (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die NPC's kommen erst ab Beta 1.9. Besser Bugfrei als Früh ins Spiel einzubinden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Oh mein Gott, wie sehr ich "Quake Pro" liebe.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:
			
		

> *Bump*
> 
> Hier ist mein Video wegen das Meer:
> 
> ...



Nice ! So ein Ozean wollte ich schon immer !


----------



## Gast1111 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, wie sehr ich "Quake Pro" liebe.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


  Das nervt mich übel, krankes Bild aber


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das nervt mich übel, krankes Bild aber


 Was ist daran krank?
(Ich verweise auf den Anhang)



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Das völlig übertrieben gestreckte Bild


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das völlig übertrieben gestreckte Bild


 Ich finde das geil zum Screenshot machen! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Abufaso (14. September 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,
gibt es eigentlich für Version 1.8 schon kompatible Mods?


----------



## Gast1111 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jap einige


----------



## Abufaso (14. September 2011)

Welchen könnt ihr denn empfehlen? Bisher hatte ich nur Misa, der sieht schön schick aus


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen könnt ihr denn empfehlen? Bisher hatte ich nur Misa, der sieht schön schick aus


Such einfach im Minecraft Forum , da es immoment eh nur ein halbes dutzend gibt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

1.8.1 ist draußen !


----------



## Aaren (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Und was wurde gefixt ? Habe gerade nicht die Zeit selber zu suchen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. September 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:
			
		

> *Bump*
> 
> Hier ist mein Video wegen das Meer:
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp.
Aber imo stürzt er trotz zugesichterten 2 GB (über F3 sehe ich ja den verbrauch) schon bei ca 250 mb ab mit seinem "out of Memory"


----------



## Da_Obst (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Aaren schrieb:


> Und was wurde gefixt ? Habe gerade nicht die Zeit selber zu suchen


 
Hier der Auszug aus dem Minecraftwiki:



> New version was updated
> Shift-clicking into a full chest/ inventory crashing the game was fixed.
> Shift-clicking items in and out of a dispenser crashing the game fixed.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was mich  am meisten nervt (alle anderen Änderungen finde ich nicht schlecht), ist das wenn man die Linke Maustaste nicht mehr gedrückt halten kann, wenn man mit dem Fadenkreuz in die Luft aimt. Vorallem sehr stressig wenn man Zombies töten will. Jedesmal muss ich die Maustaste erneut drücken wenn ich dabei ausversehen daneben aime. 

Ist das ein Bug oder ein Feature? Kann man das irgendwo in einer Datei ändern? 

Habe mich so dermaßen dran gewöhnt das ich so nicht spielen will


----------



## Star_KillA (15. September 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich  am meisten nervt (alle anderen Änderungen finde ich nicht schlecht), ist das wenn man die Linke Maustaste nicht mehr gedrückt halten kann, wenn man mit dem Fadenkreuz in die Luft aimt. Vorallem sehr stressig wenn man Zombies töten will. Jedesmal muss ich die Maustaste erneut drücken wenn ich dabei ausversehen daneben aime.
> 
> Ist das ein Bug oder ein Feature? Kann man das irgendwo in einer Datei ändern?
> 
> Habe mich so dermaßen dran gewöhnt das ich so nicht spielen will



Versteh ich nicht


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht


 Wenn du früher die Maus gedrückt gehalten hast, dann hat sich der Arm kontinuirlich bewegt, jetzt tut er das nur, wenn du auch etwas triffst!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Abufaso (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gibts Misas Texture Pack schon für Minecraft 1.8? Wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Star_KillA (15. September 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du früher die Maus gedrückt gehalten hast, dann hat sich der Arm kontinuirlich bewegt, jetzt tut er das nur, wenn du auch etwas triffst!
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Dann habt ihr das Hit System noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Pikus (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Gibts Misas Texture Pack schon für Minecraft 1.8? Wenn ja, wo?


 
Google 

[64x][1.8] Misa's Realistic (2nd UPDATE 10SEP) - Minecraft Forum


----------



## Abufaso (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Google
> 
> [64x][1.8] Misa's Realistic (2nd UPDATE 10SEP) - Minecraft Forum


 
Gute idee! 
danke


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr das Hit System noch nicht verstanden.


 Dann erkläre es uns doch...?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Es nervt einfach nur. Wenn ich mehrere Zombies um mich rumm schlagen möchte, muss ich ständig die Maustaste erneut drücken. Es ist ungewohnt und nervig. Das war vor dem Update bedeutend besser. Vorallem wenn ich große Mengen abbauen will, stört es. Es stört eigentlich immer. 




Star_KillA schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr das Hit System noch nicht verstanden.


 
Danke für diesen überaus dämlichen Kommentar. Entweder du hast eine Antwort auf meine Frage (wie man dieses "Feature" deaktivieren kann), oder hälst bitte die Backen. Immer diesen unnötigen Kommentare die einem null Informationen geben


----------



## Star_KillA (16. September 2011)

Ich schreibe später mehr aber wenn du einfach schnell klickst tötest du viel schneller ! Ein Klick ein Schlag es kommt drauf an wie schnell du klickst. Deine Methode war auch vor dem update , ziemlich schlecht. Einfach weil es ineffektiv ist. Du kannst mit einem eisenschwert einen creeper mit 2 Schlägen killen. Wenn du auf ihn zurennst und schnell 2 mal klickst hat er keine Chance .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Es ist aber beim Abbauen von Rohstoffen genau das gleiche. Und da muss man nunmal gedrückt halten


----------



## Star_KillA (16. September 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist aber beim Abbauen von Rohstoffen genau das gleiche. Und da muss man nunmal gedrückt halten



Da funktionierts auch wie früher


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

nope. Wenn ich zum nächsten Block schwenke und zuviel ein Block "Luft" dazuzwischen ist, muss ich wieder erneut klicken. 

Hat nun jemand ne Info wie man das abschalten kann? Über Sinn & Unsinn möchte ich nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Star_KillA (16. September 2011)

Ich habe das Problem jedenfalls nicht


----------



## christian.pitt (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

äh beim minen ist es wirklich das gleiche


----------



## Star_KillA (16. September 2011)

Ich weiß auch Nicht , ich kann die Taste gedrückt halten und muss dann einfach nur die Maus bewegen um irgendwas abzubauen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Probier doch einfach mal aus in der "Luft" die Maus zu halten. Einmal schlägt er zu, dann nichtmehr. 

Ich benutze die "offizielle" 1.8 Version, keine "Pre" Version, nicht das du eine andere hast. Ich kann gerne ein Video von Vorher/Nachher machen


----------



## Star_KillA (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wenn ich in die Luft schlage merke ich die Veränderung auch , allerdings kann ich immernoch ganz normal mit einmal gedrückt halten abbauen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Version 1.81 ist draußen


----------



## Star_KillA (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Schon seit gestern oder vorgestern


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey hey, ich passe mich nur PCGH an, die nehmens auch net so genau mit den news, kommen halt auch paar tage zu spät


----------



## Star_KillA (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja hast recht  
Also beschreibe nochmal genau dein Problem beim Abbauen von Stein , mach am besten ein Video.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Abbauen geht schon (wenn man nicht in die Luft aimt), aber beim Knüppeln von Monstern ist es echt ungewohnt. Mittlerweile kann ich fast mit leben, hoffe zwar das des noch gefixt wird (also das es ein Bug ist), bzw dieses Feature wieder rausgenommen wird


----------



## Star_KillA (17. September 2011)

Da ist mehr klicken aber viel besser


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. September 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Version 1.81 ist draußen



Und Bugt bei mir immer noch rum.   -_-

2 Minuten spielen und dann Absturz.
Vllt sollte ick mal Java reinstallieren..


----------



## Star_KillA (17. September 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Und Bugt bei mir immer noch rum.   -_-
> 
> 2 Minuten spielen und dann Absturz.
> Vllt sollte ick mal Java reinstallieren..



Liegt nicht an dir ich kann trotz 100 fps Auch nicht mehr Spielen


----------



## zockerprince15 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey weiß einer von euch wie ich meinen Minecraft Hamatchi server auf 1.8 version Update?


----------



## Pikus (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Einfach die neue minecraft-server.jar bei minecraft.net downloaden und die alte löschen.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So wirds laufen


----------



## zockerprince15 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Danke für eure hilfe es hat geklappt.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gerne , war ja nicht so schwer


----------



## Transrapid033 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hallo,


Könnte mir irgendwer die Version 1.7.3 geben?


Wäre sehr erfreut darüber!


----------



## Star_KillA (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Du brauchst nur die 1.7.3er Jar , bin ich der Meinung. Und die sollte noch in deinem bin Ordner sein.
Also die Minecraft.jar rausschmeißen und die mincraft 1.7.3. jar umbennen und dann solltest du 1.7 haben


----------



## Transrapid033 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Star_KillA 
Finde es leider nicht?

Kannst du mir deine uploaden?


----------



## Transrapid033 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

HAllo?


----------



## Star_KillA (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

gidf.de & Gidfwdawfkfi


----------



## Transrapid033 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

danke


----------



## Predator7888 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hi @ all

un zwar ich habe da ne frage zu 1.8 ich finde einfach keine npc dörfer nur dungeons wie sau mich interresieren aber die dörfer kann es sein dass diese nun doch nicht enthalten sind

Gruß


----------



## <BaSh> (20. September 2011)

Doch sie sind enhalten. Haben extra eins geplättet um unsere Kathedrale auf der Fläche zubauen 
Jedoch sind die Dörfer noch unbewohnt.


----------



## Papzt (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die gibt es. Zwar leer aber es gibt sie. Ich habe auch eben ( gerade vor 15 Minuten) das erste mal eins gesehen direkt am Spawn


----------



## Senfgurke (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hey!
Ich hab ein Problem...

ich wollte minecraft updaten, dann kommt ja der Balken und wie lange es noch dauert etc.
Nur mein Problem, das Update stoppt willkürlich, mal bei 5%, mal bei 56%.
Ich hab schon bin ordner, kompletten .minecraft Ordner gelöscht.
Auch die aktuelle exe von minecraft.net geladen.
Was mache ich falsch und wie kann ich das Problem beheben?

hab nochmal einen Screenshot angehängt. Ich kann die Exe so oft starten, wie ich will...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orka45 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

%appdata% -> .minecraft     Save Ordner sichern und den Rest löschen.
Dann Mc neu starten, der Launcher lädt es neu runter und dann musst du noch den Save Ordner wieder einfügen.

Wenn es nicht klappt, lade den Launcher nochmal runter.


----------



## Senfgurke (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hab ich alles schon gemacht, mehrmals...
hab auch die minecraft.jar versucht. Gleiches Problem.

Kann es sein, dass das Problem gar nicht an mir, sondern an dem Server liegt? Dass die Dateien auf minecraft.net, oder wo auch immer die exe sich das her holt, defekt sind?


----------



## RedBrain (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Notch tweetet via Twitter, das bereits verwendete OpenGL 1.1 ins Rente schickt und baut damit OpenGL 1.2 und ARB-Sachen (v. OpenGL 1.3) ins Spiel ab Patchversion Beta 1.9 ein. Die Abstürze in Minecraft ist nicht mehr da, wie es sein soll.

Diese RenderAPI ist exact 10 Jahre alt, da habe ich nichts zu meckern. 

Quelle: Twitter @Notch

OpenGL 1.2 -> Wiki


----------



## Star_KillA (20. September 2011)

Senfgurke schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich alles schon gemacht, mehrmals...
> hab auch die minecraft.jar versucht. Gleiches Problem.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass das Problem gar nicht an mir, sondern an dem Server liegt? Dass die Dateien auf minecraft.net, oder wo auch immer die exe sich das her holt, defekt sind?



Mach mal die virensachen aus .


----------



## Senfgurke (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hab ich gemacht, AVG deaktiviert.

Jetzt kann ich mich nich mal mehr anmelden... Wenn ich auf LogIn Drücke, kommt folgende Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich kann immerhin jetzt offline spielen. Ich hab mich einfach auf minecraft.net angemeldet und dort per Browser das Update gemacht.
Also im Browser angemeldet, um dort zu spielen, dabei speichert er ja alles in den .minecraft Ordner.
Immerhin funktioniert das! Jetzt kann ich meine Kuh und Schaf Bahn weiter bauen


----------



## Star_KillA (20. September 2011)

Hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Transrapid033 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

kann man jtz schon 1.8 auf dem pcgh server spielen


----------



## Naboradd (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Aufm Craftwerk noch nicht. Da läuft Bukkit drauf, und bisher gibt es noch keine offizielle/empfohlene Version für V1.8 -> bukkit.org, Recommended Builds rechts


----------



## Papzt (20. September 2011)

Ach....jetzt wollte ich auch mal wieder mehr zocken und mein Craft (haha klasse wortspiel was ) ein bisschen aufpeppen und siehe da...nichts geht. Kann mir einer erklären wie man solche HD Texturen installiert ?


----------



## ChaoZ (20. September 2011)

Du brauchst den MC Patcher.


----------



## Papzt (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich habs mit irgendwas anderem gemacht ausm minecraft wiki


----------



## RedBrain (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier sind meine Screenshots:

Bridge under construction (8km weg von Startpunkt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NPC-Dorf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist einfach so gewesen... (Ich habe das nicht gemacht!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (20. September 2011)

Wenn du Misas HD Zeug meinst hol dir den aktuellen Mod und den MCPatcher HD. Dann kopierst du das .zip Archiv in den texturepacks Ordner und wählst beim MC Patcher "Patch" aus.  Im Minecraft Menü dann einfach den Mod auswählen.


----------



## <BaSh> (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich präsentiere dann auch mal 

1. Unsere Fliegende Insel (ca 15 Stunden Bauzeit mit 2 Personen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Unsere Kathedrale (noch in der Bauphase)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (21. September 2011)

Krank ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (21. September 2011)

Ne Minecraft


----------



## Da_Obst (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab mich grad ein wenig mit dem Creative-Modus gespielt und das hier ist dabei rausgekommen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint ein Bug zu sein, jedenfalls stirbt man wenn man reinhüpft ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist kein Bug, sondern einfach das Ende der Welt. Quasi eine Beschränkung damit man nicht weiter nach unten bauen kann.


----------



## Senfgurke (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

kannst auch ewig weit nach oben, scheint wohl kein Limit zu geben.

Meine Kühe stauen sich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Fliegen kann man ewig nach oben. Bauen jedoch nicht.
Kühe?
Bei mir stauen sich die Hühner nach einer "ich werfe Eier überall hin Attacke "


----------



## Senfgurke (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nach jedem Öffnen der Map haben die sich auf wundersame Weise verdoppelt


----------



## Star_KillA (22. September 2011)

Senfgurke schrieb:
			
		

> kannst auch ewig weit nach oben, scheint wohl kein Limit zu geben.
> 
> Meine Kühe stauen sich
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=470763"/>



Auf deinem bild sind doch gar keine Kühe ^^


----------



## Senfgurke (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ich seh 15 Kühe und 3 Schafe


----------



## Da_Obst (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



			
				;3453995 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist kein Bug, sondern einfach das Ende der Welt. Quasi eine Beschränkung damit man nicht weiter nach unten bauen kann.


 
Bedrock wurde eig. so konzipiert das er nicht zerstört werden kann, damit niemand in den Void fallen und alle Items verlieren kann ^^
Man kann nur 128 Blöcke hoch bauen, fliegen kann man aber höher...


----------



## CrashStyle (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Minecraft Beta 1.9 prerelease can be found here, http://assets.minecraft.net/1_9-pre/minecraft.jar (server jar also available)

Quelle: Twitter


----------



## ChaoZ (22. September 2011)

Hat einer 'n Changelog?


----------



## Senfgurke (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was'n das???
Hab ich nich gebaut, bin durch Spielen mit TNT darauf gestoßen, ist gigantisch groß


----------



## Pikus (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Senfgurke schrieb:


> Was'n das???
> Hab ich nich gebaut, bin durch Spielen mit TNT darauf gestoßen, ist gigantisch groß


 
Das sind die in 1.8 eingeführten, verlassenen Minen


----------



## Star_KillA (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jap , noch ziemlich Buggy


----------



## Sebastian1980 (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

wo sind die minen denn buggy?


----------



## Star_KillA (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier


----------



## RedBrain (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Tjaaaa... habe 1.9 Pre-Relase getestet.
Läuft flüssiger als in 1.8.x

Bild 1 - Test NPCs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 2 - In the Hell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bitte auf das Bild anklicken in Originalgröße)


----------



## Da_Obst (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Hat einer 'n Changelog?



Hier mal der Changelog für 1.9

Ich hab mir das Pre-release gezogen, doch es bleibt jedesmal nach dem "Update-Screen" hängen und macht nicht mehr weiter...
...hatte irgendwer von euch auch das Problem?


----------



## Star_KillA (23. September 2011)

Das wird der nicht sein , das ist für 1.1 

Edit : The 1.9 pre-release is out right now, download it here! Notch has also said that the 1.10 release will be coming soon, with even more Adventure-related updates. As we are going into the new update, the previous 1.8 section is now closed, and all 1.9-related discusson can be discussed here. Enjoy!

Server hosts can update their servers here.

1.9 includes:

New mobs
Villager
Magma Cube
Snow Golem
Mooshroom
Blaze
New blocks
Netherrack Bricks
Netherrack Stairs
Netherrack Fence
Lily Pad
New items
Blaze Rod
Ghast Tear
Nether Wart
Gold Nugget
New generated structures
Nether Ruins
New Bugs
Biome tinting is too harsh between regular water and swamp water, rather than blending.
Can no longer jump repeatedly by holding a key
Snow golems do not take fall damage


----------



## RedBrain (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mooshroom?

*minecraftwiki nachguck*

->Pilzkuh

lol


----------



## Star_KillA (23. September 2011)

Ja , lustige Sache


----------



## Da_Obst (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die Pilzkuh is geil ^^

Aber der Schneegolem hat auch was


----------



## Star_KillA (23. September 2011)

Ein bisschen ineffektiv


----------



## Da_Obst (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wie?
Der Schneegolem?


----------



## Star_KillA (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja  , man könnte ein Lava labyrinth bauen


----------



## CrashStyle (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Laut notch könnte/soll am 30.09 die Beta 1.10 kommen das geht ja schlag auf schlag imoment.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Glaub ich aber nicht , also ich hab es auch gehört aber ich denke mal nicht das die den Termin halten.


----------



## Pikus (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Das wird der nicht sein , das ist für 1.1
> 
> Edit : The 1.9 pre-release is out right now, download it here! Notch has also said that the 1.10 release will be coming soon, with even more Adventure-related updates. As we are going into the new update, the previous 1.8 section is now closed, and all 1.9-related discusson can be discussed here. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


 
Ich find ja den *fetten* punkt am besten bei dem changelog


----------



## Star_KillA (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bei einem Pre Release gleich wieder neue bugs


----------



## Pikus (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Und es dann auch noch als feature verkaufen


----------



## Star_KillA (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bugs sind manchmal besser als Neuerungen


----------



## Pikus (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Stimmt  Man denke an den Piston-Bug


----------



## Star_KillA (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hust Ban hust admin blöd hust


----------



## Pikus (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Öhm... das muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## Star_KillA (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich habe den Bug halt benutzt , außerdem noch ein paar andere Sachen , keine Bugs aber halt Sachen. Die der Admin hätte umgehen können. Hat er nicht => Ich wurde gebant


----------



## Pikus (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Achso 
Das ist natürlich doof


----------



## RedBrain (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gefundete Bugs in 1.9 Pre-Release:
1) Der Schwammblock hat keine Funktion z.B. saugt Wasser nicht an. (auch in 1.8.x) (Creative Mode)
2) Memory leak in VRAM. fast bei ~890 MiByte ohne Kantenglättung und AF und alle 3 sek ein sehr kurzes lag. 
3) In Nether ruckelt, wenn man es schnell irgendwo hinfliegt (Creative Mode)
4) Eisblock lässt sich in Nether platzieren, stellt Fackel oder andere beleuchtete Dinge hin und der Eisblock schmilzt zu Wasser, damit die Lava zu Obsidian versteinert wird. (Creative Mode).

Rot = Kritisch!

@Pre-Release-Tester
Hat wer noch andere Bugs gefunden?


----------



## Star_KillA (23. September 2011)

1. Schwamm wurde schon in der alpha entfernt


----------



## Pikus (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kann man sich aber cheaten


----------



## Da_Obst (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Stimmt schon,

allerdings gibt es ihn, im Creative-Mode jedenfalls, wieder...
Und dort verrichtet er nicht seinen Dienst ^^

@Brain
Ich mach mich mal auf Bugsuche 

3dit:

1.: Wenn man springt ändert sich willkürlich der Balken in der EP-Leiste.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Man kann nur noch 1 mal springen 
Schwarzes Grass !? (Bug oder Feature?)


----------



## RedBrain (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Stimmt schon,
> 
> 3dit:
> 
> *1.: Wenn man springt ändert sich willkürlich der Balken in der EP-Leiste.*



Experience bar changes every time the player jumps (Jeb tweeted that it's not a bug, it "is to test SMP exp orbs... "
Source: Reddit



@Wa1lock

Dunkles Gras kommt von Sumpflandschaft


----------



## Abufaso (24. September 2011)

Hi Leute,
Gibt es für minecaft 1.8 eigentlich eine "stadt" welt, also mit  großen häusern etc.?


----------



## Pikus (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Keine feritge^^
Es gibt bestimmt maps im netz, auf der irgendwelche user eine große stadt gebaut haben.


----------



## Abufaso (24. September 2011)

Kann man die runterladen? Wenn ja, wie und wo?


----------



## Pikus (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier ist bestimmt was für dich mit dabei


----------



## Star_KillA (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Was meinste mit Stadt ?


----------



## Abufaso (24. September 2011)

Welten mit vielen Häusern. 

@Davin: Ich hab jetzt eine Map runtergeladen, entpackt, und jetzt...? 

In dem Ordner appdata\roaming\.minecraft\saves erkennt das spiel die map nicht.


----------



## Star_KillA (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist es ein Ordnern , indem die Daten sind ?


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Abufaso schrieb:


> (...)
> In dem Ordner appdata\roaming\.minecraft\saves erkennt das spiel die map nicht.


 Hm, ist in dem Ordner in .../saves evtl noch eine Ordner? Nach .../saves/<weltname>/ muss nämlich

```
/data/
/region/
level.dat
level.dat_old
session.lock
```
da sein.
(/name/ = Ordner mit dem Namen "name")


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Abufaso (24. September 2011)

In dem ordner /saves sind alle meine maps enthalten.
Und in dem ordner der map sind die wichtigen dateien auch drin.


----------



## Pikus (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Es kanna uch sein, dass die Maps noch im alten Format sind.
Ich habe nur kurz "Minecraft World download" gegoogled und gleich den ersten link genommen. Vielleicht ist die seite nicht mehr ganz aktuell 

Aber du kannst ja auch selber mal suchen


----------



## MetallSimon (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab mal eine Ordner erstellt: MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
Dort werden ab 1.7.3 alle Minecraft-Versionen hochgeladen.


----------



## d00mfreak (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Moin, ka ob das schon wer gepostet hat:

Glückliche Nachricht für Android Device Besitzer abseits des Xperia Play: MC Pocket Edition erscheint am 29. September. Ich werde sie mir vermutlich nicht kaufen, da sie im Vergleich zur PC-Version so verdammt stark beschnitten wurde...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCcsuPH4vJY

Minecraft: Pocket Edition coming to other Android devices Sept. 29th


----------



## Star_KillA (27. September 2011)

IPhone ^^ danke für die Nachricht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nur Creative Mode, finde ich uninteressant.


----------



## Star_KillA (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bisschen schade


----------



## Wincenty (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hat jemand schon auf einer einzigen Karte mehrere NPC-Dörfer (eigentlich NL-Dörfer XD) gefunden? Ich nicht bisher meist nur ein Dorf. Ich hab meine Karte schon in 4 verschiedene Richtungen weit erkundet. Die Karte hat bereits 62 MB Größe und dennoch nur ein dorf -.-
Seed: 1813468929756881735
Koordinaten (Ungefähr nähere Umgebung des Dorfes)
x -155
y 69
z 228

EDIT: mit dem Seedcode bekom ich immer 100% die gleiche Karte wobei bei Namensseed immer verschieden ist aber mit dem ähnlichem Startbiom


----------



## Memphys (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Der Seed 666 erschafft eine Ebene mit einem Hügel auf dem ein NPC-Dorf steht, für alle dies sich angucken wollen. Ausserdem ist die Ebene ganz gut für Bauprojekte geeignet


----------



## Liistefano (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mal ne Frage. Besitze eine Logitech G19 Tasta aber seit Minecraft 1.8 funktionieren die G-Tasten nicht mehr richtig


----------



## Star_KillA (30. September 2011)

Kann eigentlich nichts damit zu tun haben ?!


----------



## Liistefano (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gibt es den hier jemand mit einer Logitech Tastatur die G-Tasten besitzt der evtl eine Lösung hat.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hab ne G15 , alles läuft.


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Kleines Update, für die anderen User. Unser Server läuft nun auf die _v1.9 PreRC 2_. Es gibt kein Servermod, und der Creative Mode ist aktiviert.


----------



## Liistefano (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Star_KillA Könntest du mir sagen wie du den eingestellt hast?


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Oktober 2011)

Wie ich was eingestellt habe ? Minecraft Profile hab ich keine.


----------



## Liistefano (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also hast du nicht z.B. t/time day auf deine G-Tasten liegen?


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte mal k \ myspawn , aber das ist raus. Give Star_KillA funktionier aber noch


----------



## Liistefano (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also wenn ich bei mir t/time day einstelle dann öffnet der nur den chat und mehr nicht.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ähnliche probleme habe ich bei der Razer Maus auch gehabt , versuch mal mehr delays reinzubringen


----------



## <BaSh> (2. Oktober 2011)

time day ist auch kein gültiger Befehl 
Probiers mal mit /time set 0


----------



## Liistefano (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Doch time day funktioniert bei mir da ich Bukkit als Servermod laufen lasse mit nem Plugin.


----------



## cycosaw (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist der Server dowen?


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nö eigentlich nicht wenn du unseren gemeint hast.


----------



## cycosaw (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jepp, meinte ich... 
Die Webseite "Das Craftwerk" ist ja erst am 7.10 wieder erreichbar
ich probier es nochmal

EDIT: Disconnected by Server 
        Outdated client!


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja dann musst du auf die die Version 1.9 preRC 2 updaten.

Ja da wird gerade ein CMS hingerichtet...mit gleichen Forum wie es davor war.

EDIT: unter Das Craftwerk ist das Forum erreichbar aber nicht die hauptseite


----------



## cycosaw (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wo kann ich die 1.9preRC2 loaden.
Aktuell ist doch 1.8.1


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

http://assets.minecraft.net/1_9-pre2/minecraft.jar

Da kannst du des runterladen


----------



## cycosaw (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Danke!


----------



## cycosaw (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hab ihr schon was aufgebaut?!


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nein, bei uns hatte ein Griefer gewütet und so ziemlich alles zerstört. Nur gut das wir die normale Karte (bis zum Offiziellen Release von 1.9) vom Netz genommen haben


----------



## Aaren (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Leute ich habe ein Problem.
Ich weiß ja das Minecraft dank Java oft abschmiert - Jetzt habe ich einen kleinen "2 Mann Server" am laufen, lediglich mit der Server.exe aber mein Spiel stürzt ungelogen alle 5 Minuten ab.
Manchmal schließt sich Minecraft einfach so, es bleibt komplett hängen oder "Minecraft run out of memory"
Jetzt meine Frage, was kann ich dagegen machen ?


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

läuft der Server bei dir auf dem PC?

Ansonsten schreibst du dir ne Batch datei mit dem Inhalt:


```
@ECHO OFF
"C:\Programme\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" -Xms4096M -Xmx4096M -jar "C:\Users\Clawhammer\Desktop\Minecraft.exe"
```

Musst natürlich die Grössen des Arbeitsspeichers anpassen wieviel du den verbrauchen will oder max. kannst, und den Pfad nach die Minecraft.exe


----------



## Wincenty (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Memphys schrieb:


> Der Seed 666 erschafft eine Ebene mit einem Hügel auf dem ein NPC-Dorf steht, für alle dies sich angucken wollen. Ausserdem ist die Ebene ganz gut für Bauprojekte geeignet


 Aus jucks hab ich mal ne Seednummer ausprobiert die auch so ne Schnapszahl ist wie deine 666

Seednummer:    *30041945
*
und? Ja Richtig! der 30. April 1945 und diese Karte hats in sich!
IN *15 MIN* habe ich *3 NPC Dörfer* gefunden:
1) x = 180,3 y = 68 z = 50
2) x = -317,7 y = 67 z = -217,8
3) x = 213,7 y = 70 z = -650
Ok ich gebs zu in 15min im Creativemod geflogen

Wäre es nicht interessant mal ne Liste mit allen gefundenen Dörfern von diesem Seed in einem Post zu sammeln? Ich mein ja es ist mein 1. Seed wo ich 2+ NPC Dörfer gefunden hab und ich hab auf anderen Karten bereits ewig lang nach anderen Dörfern gesucht

Nummer 4: x = 1888 y = 74 z = 1638


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nja, als "Schnapszahl" würde ich das nicht zählen, sondern eher kindisch... sowas machen nur Kinder die nicht reif genug sind...


----------



## zockerprince15 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey leute ich wollte mal fragen ob wer von euch bock hat auf meinem Minecraft Hamatchi server zu Zocken.
Bis jetzt sind wir 7 Leute und 2 weitere kommen noch dazu. Wer interesse hat soll sich melden.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Oktober 2011)

@Clawhammer und Re4dt: Wenn ich aufm iPod liken könnte..  

Edit: Hab mich wohl in der Seitenzahl iwie verguckt.


----------



## i3810jaz (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Minecraft 1.9 Prerelease 3 ist drausen mit den Tempel-Dungeons oder wie man die nennnt.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

du meinst die verlassenen festungen/strongholds. die gab es schon in der 1.8.1.

wer soetwas sehen will, der sucht hohe glastürme auf der map. jeb hat vergessen die zu entfernen. genau darunter befinden sich diese strongholds.

hier noch ein paar andere neuerungen:



> Enchantment table (Zaubereitisch) wurde hinzugefügt Crafting Rezept
> Mit einer netten Animation: Nähert man sich dem Block, dann öffnet sich das Buch und blättert durch die Seiten. Steht man weiter weg, dann wird das Buch wieder zugeklappt
> Legt man ein Schwert oder Rüstungsteil in den Block, dann kann man mit Erfahrungspunkten verzaubern lassen Bild
> Cauldron. Eigentlich zum brauen von Tränken, jedoch keinen Nutzen bisher
> ...


quelle mit weiterführenden links: http://legendarydreams.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&p=7861#p7861


----------



## H3!nZ (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bei meiner G15 hat Minecraft auch erst nicht Funktioniert.
Bei mir hat es geholfen Minecraft fest ins G-Series Profil zu Speichern und die Makros im Game einzugeben.


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



> laut Notch wurde das "Adventure Update" zu groß, weshalb Teile davon erst in 1.9 kommen werden.
> *Nether-Update*
> 
> Netherziegelsteine[7]
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Clawhammer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wann soll jetzt nun 1.9 "Offizell" erscheinen?


----------



## Wincenty (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> du meinst die verlassenen festungen/strongholds. die gab es schon in der 1.8.1.
> 
> wer soetwas sehen will, der sucht hohe glastürme auf der map. jeb hat vergessen die zu entfernen. genau darunter befinden sich diese strongholds.
> 
> ...



Ich bin bisher noch keinem einzigem Glasturm begegnet hast du n seed mit den koordinaten von nem Türmeli?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

die türme gibts nur in der 1.9 pre 3. die strongholds selber schon in 1.8.1. ein fach ne neue map erstellen, in der pre 3 und im creatiuvmode nach den türmen suchen. ne passende map hab ich leider keine zur hand.


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Für alle Spieler vom Server "Das Craftwerk", das Projekt ist seit heute (vorrübergehend) eingestellt. Es gibt ein paar Gründe warum es derzeit nicht machbar ist alles mit einem mal zubetreiben.

Der wichtigste Faktor ist eben die Zeit und die Arbeit.


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Seed: CANTSTOPWONTSTOPHOLLYWOODUNDEAD 
Lauft einfach mal ein kleines Stück auf der Insel herum, irgendwann entdeckt ihr zwei Glastürme. Ist nicht zu verfehlen. Dort sind die Strongholds.


----------



## Da_Obst (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Voll cooler Seed 

Aber bei mir sind keine Glastürme...


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Du spawnst doch auf seiner sehr kleinen Insel mit 2 Bäumen, richtig?
Lauf einfach mal die Ränder ab und schau Richtung Meer, man sollte zwei Glastürme sehen.


Achja, ich glaube die sieht man nur bei 1.9 Pre-Release 3, die Türme. Tut mir Leid.


----------



## Da_Obst (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ah ok,
da kann ich mit `pre2 wohl lange suchen ^^

Die Map ist aber übelst geil 
Allein schon der riesige Höhlenkomplex ;D


----------



## simsal (8. Oktober 2011)

*Minecraft server erstellen tutorial*

an alle die sich fragen, wie man einen minecraft server erstellt, hier die antwort  

Minecraft Server mit Hamachi erstellen (Tutorial Deutsch) - YouTube

mfg simsal


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ah ok,
> da kann ich mit `pre2 wohl lange suchen ^^
> 
> Die Map ist aber übelst geil
> Allein schon der riesige Höhlenkomplex ;D


 Wirklich? :o
Hab sie bis jetzt kaum gespielt, nur den Stronghold erkundet. Seed ist Slogan + Name meiner Lieblingsband.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

weils namenstechnisch grad aktuell ist: "Rage" ohne anführungszeichen ist ein ganz chilliger seed. zumindest in der pre 3 der beta 1.9. alles da, vor allem holz. recht flach in der näheren umgebung vom spawn und viel holz. ausserdem ne kleine "miene" für cobblestone keine 20 schritte vom spawn weg. ein wenig sand gibts auch und für viecher sorgt man selber. das einzige was fehlt, ist kaktus, aber den gibts nen tagesmarsch entfernt.
dungeonfreunde finden in der umgebung schlell 2 strongholds, die in der pre 3 noch mit glassäulen gezeichnet sind. sonst hätt ich sie auch nicht entdeckt. die sind aber im sumpf etwas ausserhalb vom spawnpoint.


----------



## Da_Obst (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Joa 

Wenn ich zurückfinde schreib ich mir die Koordinaten auf ^^
Die Map/der Seed machen echt was her, hier ein paar Bilder:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Man merkt teilweise das noch grobe Bugs im Mapgenerator sind, teilweise werden Türen nicht eingebaut 
sondern nur als Item liegen gelassen und hin und wieder zieht sich mal eine Schlucht quer durch den Stronghold


----------



## ChaoZ (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich kann mir die Anhänge nicht anschauen.


----------



## Da_Obst (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hm, sorry ich hab da ein wenig gefailt... :/
Gehts jetzt?


----------



## Re4dt (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jetzt gehts


----------



## ChaoZ (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Woah, die Map spiele ich weiter xD


----------



## Da_Obst (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja, ich bleib auch bei der 

Ist bei euch der Ramverbrauch auch so enorm?
Ich hab neben MC nur FF und Skype offen, dennoch frisst es ca. 4.5GB


----------



## ChaoZ (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So 1GB zieht es bei mir.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir stürzt es bei mehr als 800MB ab.


----------



## H3!nZ (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Man merkt teilweise das noch grobe Bugs im Mapgenerator sind, teilweise werden Türen nicht eingebaut
> sondern nur als Item liegen gelassen und hin und wieder zieht sich mal eine Schlucht quer durch den Stronghold



Ist mir auch extrem aufgefallen.
 Auf unsere Map ist der Übergang von 1.7 auf 1.8 ziemlich unsauber und oftmals werden auch nicht alle Ebenen komplett generiert da sieht man, dass da Blöcke einfach fehlen.


----------



## Da_Obst (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Muss ich mir mal anschaun...

Ich hab mir, wie Clawhammer vor paar Posts zeigte, schon vor einiger Zeit ein Skript gebastelt damit MC mit 2GB Ram arbeitet.
Allerdings kann ich mich dann nicht mehr einloggen geschweige denn Online spielen ^^

Außerdem scheint es bei mir relativ egal zu sein wieviel Ram ich zuweise, das Game nimmt einfach sich was es braucht... ;D


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*


```
java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar "D:\minecraft.exe
```

so sieht das script bei mir aus.
Damit hat Minecraft 1gb RAM.
Starte ich das Game ohne das script, hat es theoretisch ja auch 1gb ram, stürzt aber ständig ab.
mit script hab ich noch keinen einzigen absturz.

achja, das ganze einfach als batch speicher.


----------



## Da_Obst (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja, so schauts bei mir auch aus...
Ansich funktioniert das Skript ja auch, allerdings lässt es MC nicht mehr mit dem Inet verbinden.

Ohne Skript läuft das Spiel ja einigermaßen stabil, wie auch bei dir kommt es mit Skript zu gar keinen Abstürzen...


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ihr müsst euer login mit in die ´bat schreiben, dann klappt das auch mit dem einloggen. so sieht das bei mir aus:


```
@ECHO OFF
"C:\Programme\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" -Xms4096M -Xmx4096M -jar "C:\Program Files (x86)\Minecraft\Minecraft.exe" [COLOR="red"]nickname passwort
exit
```

funktioniert wunderbar und fehlerfrei.


----------



## Da_Obst (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hey, 
Das haut hin... ^^

Bekommst ein extra dickes THX


----------



## Senfgurke (12. Oktober 2011)

Komisch.bei mir geht das auch ohne Login Daten. Und ich komme einwandfrei ins Internet.


----------



## Da_Obst (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja, ich hab keine Ahnung wieso und warum das so ist... ^^
Hauptsache es funktioniert


----------



## Jojoshman (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es voll doof das Minecraft nicht fürs iPhone kommt 
Nur weil Apple wegen dem doofen Java rumzickt!!


----------



## Senfgurke (12. Oktober 2011)

Sieh es von der positiven Seite.
Für das Handy, zumindest ohne Tastatur ist minecraft einfach kacke... mir gefällt das ganz und gar nicht...


----------



## Re4dt (12. Oktober 2011)

Senfgurke schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh es von der positiven Seite.
> Für das Handy, zumindest ohne Tastatur ist minecraft einfach kacke... mir gefällt das ganz und gar nicht...



SIGN! 
Minecraft gehört auf den PC


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe es auf meinem Galaxy S, ihr Apfelaner verpasst nichts, ist leider (noch) Müll.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Senfgurke schrieb:


> Sieh es von der positiven Seite.
> Für das Handy, zumindest ohne Tastatur ist minecraft einfach kacke... mir gefällt das ganz und gar nicht...


 
Aufn S2 machts viel Spaß, Steuerung geht sogar besser als erwartet  

Klar vom Umfang nicht mit der Desktop-Version zu vergleichen, aber es macht trotzdem Spaß 


Edit: Im Multiplayer machts auch tierisch laune, grad mit Kumpel bissel gezockt


----------



## Da_Obst (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

MC am Smartphone, hört sich interessant an... 

Aber solange ich von Notch keinen "Handy-Port" vorgesetzt bekomme 
ist mir egal auf welchen Plattformen das Game sonst noch läuft ^^

Was kostet die Mobile Version eigentlich, oder ist die gratis?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

ca. 5€

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mojang.minecraftpe&hl=de


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ihr müsst euer login mit in die ´bat schreiben, dann klappt das auch mit dem einloggen. so sieht das bei mir aus:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Wenn man keine BATCH Datei nutzt um das Spiel zustarten...einfach eine Verknüfung erstellen und dann Rechtsklick -> (Reiter) Verknüfung -> und dann bei "Ziel" hinter der Angabe Nick und PW eintragen. Das funktioniert auch


----------



## Orka45 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Claw  mit der Batch Datei kann man aber den RAM erhöhen, der dem Spiel zugeteilt wird (siehe Xms4096M).


----------



## Laiken96 (16. Oktober 2011)

Jojoshman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es voll doof das Minecraft nicht fürs iPhone kommt
> Nur weil Apple wegen dem doofen Java rumzickt!!



Java is ja auch sau gefährlich denn es hatt keine sicherheitsbeschränkungen (clean version)


----------



## RedBrain (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

*GONG*

Minecraft 1.9 Pre-Release 4 offiziel von Mojang erschienen. Ihr seid die Kammerjäger und sucht unbedingt nach Käfern! 

Client: http://t.co/OTGZst6b
Server: http://bit.ly/nple84
Bemerkung von Jeb_: *keine Drachen!*

EDIT: mit F3+T lädt man die Texturen neu

*GO-GOOOOONG*

Viel Spaß beim Testen! 

EDIT 2: die Sonne und der Mond bekam ein neues Textur


----------



## Sebastian1980 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

schon vor tagen. drachen gibt es übrigens auch schon von offizieller seite ingame zum antesten, anleitung und weitere patchnotes hier: klick


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

genau, 1.9.4 spielen wir schon ne weile


----------



## Clawhammer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Gibt es eigentlich schon Informationen wann das endgültige Release von 1.9 erscheinen soll?

Muss ja vorbereiten wegen dem Server....


----------



## Da_Obst (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Auf Minecraftwiki hab ich keine Infos gefunden,allerdings kommt ja in ca. einem Monat 1.0, 
deshalb denk ich mal das es nicht länger als zwei Wochen dauern wird...

Alles was darüber liegt macht ja kaum noch Sinn ^^


----------



## Sebastian1980 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

es kommt keine neue beta mehr raus. vielleicht gibts noch ein aktuelleres prerelease und dann wars das bis zur minecon, auf der dann die finalversion von minecraft vorgestellt werden soll. hab jetzt keine lust den quellenlink zu suchen, das findet man in den tweeds von notch und jeb, sowie auf notch seinem blog.

@Clawhammer

dein avatar ist blöde, ich wollt grad die fliege verjagen.


----------



## Da_Obst (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hm, 

Ich hab vorhin weil mir fad war meinen Server mal auf Pre4 geupdatet 
und hab ein wenig gespielt, dabei hab ich nicht Unweit von meinem Spawnplatz das hier gefunden:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seed ist: 
"CANTSTOPWONTSTOPHOLLYWOODUNDEAD"

Koordinaten sind :
                     X: 207
                                           Y:  66
                                           Z: 318 

Da gibts es ,wenn man den Rand runterguckt, ziemlich ertragreiche Höhlen mit vielen vielen Creepern und noch mehr Eisen ^^

Was auch komisch ist, es spawnen bei mir kaum passive Mobs...
Und wenn, dann sieht das so aus: 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schafe in Bäumen, was sonst ^^


----------



## Aaren (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jaja, dass ist 'ne "Floating Island", nur halt etwas verbuggt


----------



## Clawhammer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> @Clawhammer
> 
> dein avatar ist blöde, ich wollt grad die fliege verjagen.


 

Sinn erfüllt würde ich sagen  Wer weiss wieviele noch


----------



## Da_Obst (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Claw
Sieht auf den ersten Blick auch täuschend echt aus ^^

@Aaren
Passt eh,
da nimmt das Game einem viel Blockabbau-Arbeit ab


----------



## Clawhammer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich weiss  aber mal ehrlich als ich das dass erste mal gesehen habe. habe ich die gleiche Reaktion gezeigt.


----------



## <BaSh> (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Aaren schrieb:


> Jaja, dass ist 'ne "Floating Island", nur halt etwas verbuggt



Naja dann wäre die ganze Arbeit ja umsonst 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Whoa, ist ja Übel 
Wie lange hast du da nach einer passenden Map, wo soviel Gebiet frei ist, gesucht? ^^


----------



## Aaren (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@<BaSh>
Möchtest du uns vielleicht den Seed verraten? 
Und welches Texture Pack ist das? Ich spiele derzeit mit MK Royal.


----------



## Sight (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hallo Leute, bekomme es nicht hin, einen richtigen Server auf dem PC zum laufen zu bringen. 
Habe vorher alles über Hamachi gemacht, nun hab ich mir das Spiel  gekauft und würde gerne mit nem Kumpel Minecraft über einen eigenen  Server zocken, nur funktioniert das nicht. 
Kann einer helfen?

Fehler: 
[INFO] Starting Minecraft server on 81.173.xxx.xxx:25565
[WARNING] **** FAILED TO BIND TO PORT!
[WARNING] The exception was: java.net.BindException: Cannot assign requested address: JVM_Bind
[WARNING] Perhaps a server is already running on that port?

Port ist freigegeben. Bei ihm gehts auch nicht, was machen wir falsch?
Hier noch die Server Properties:

#Minecraft server properties
#Sat Oct 22 22:11:03 CEST 2011
level-name=test
allow-nether=true
view-distance=10
spawn-monsters=true
online-mode=true
difficulty=1
gamemode=0
spawn-animals=true
max-players=6
server-ip=81.173.xxx.xxx
pvp=true
level-seed=test
server-port=25565
allow-flight=false
white-list=false
motd=A Minecraft Server


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Muss man nicht wenn man per Hamachi zocken will die Einstellungen wie fürs LanPlay setzen?
In dem Fall müsstest du Online-Mode auf false setzen...

Hab aber noch nie üer hamachi gezockt, ist reine Vermutung ^^


----------



## Sight (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

'Habe vorher über Hamachi gezockt, nun habe ich das Spiel gekauft...'

Also nicht über Hamachi, 'ganz normal'.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hm, wie? ^^

Ich kenn mich mit Hamachi nicht aus, hab es auch noch nie verwendet...
Wenn bei mir der Fehler den du hast kommt, 
liegt das daran, das in meiner Config nicht die richtige Ip, 
bzw. die Ip meines Computers steht...


----------



## Sight (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

xD... Mit Hamachi will ich gar nicht zocken. Möchte ganz normal einen Server über meinen PC laufen lassen. Meine IP ist auch schon eingetragen aber es geht iwie nich -.-'


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Du kannst in der server.properties die IP weglassen 
Und der Fehler ist ja der:


> [INFO] Starting Minecraft server on 81.173.xxx.xxx:25565
> [WARNING] **** FAILED TO BIND TO PORT!
> [WARNING] The exception was: java.net.BindException: Cannot assign requested address: JVM_Bind
> [WARNING] Perhaps a server is already running on that port?


Hast du schon irgendwas, das den Port versperrt, Firewall etc.?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sight (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also ohne die IP in den Server Properities, kann der einen Server öffnen aber der ist doch dann local oder?
Ne Ports sind offen ...


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sight schrieb:


> Also ohne die IP in den Server Properities, kann der einen Server öffnen aber der ist doch dann local oder?
> Ne Ports sind offen ...


 1. Weiß ich (noch) nicht. Testen!
2. Im Router oder in Windows?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sight (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

was meinst du mit Punkt 1?
Im Router, wo find ich das im Windows?


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sight schrieb:


> was meinst du mit Punkt 1?
> Im Router, wo find ich das im Windows?


 Windows hat eine Firewall, welches den Server wahrscheinlich blockiert.
"Start" -> Systemsteuerung -> Windows-Firewall
Ich persöhnlich schalte an allen meinen PCs die Firewall wie die Benutzerkontensteuerung aus 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sight (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

hab nachgeguckt, bei Java hat ein häckchen gefehlt, hab das mal abgehackt.
Wenn die IP nicht eintrage bei den Server properties dann bekomm ich sowas:
[INFO] Loading properties
[INFO] Starting Minecraft server on *:25565

wie soll denn dann einer von ausserhalb connecten wenn ich keine IP habe :S


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sight schrieb:


> (...)


 Wie gesagt, ich habe es selbst noch nicht getestet aber es kann gut möglich sein. :3


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Naboradd (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Sight schrieb:


> Fehler:
> [INFO] Starting Minecraft server on 81.173.xxx.xxx:25565
> [WARNING] **** FAILED TO BIND TO PORT!


 
Die IP-Adresse weglassen! Das ist sicher nicht die IP-Adresse deines Rechners, sondern die deines Routers. Minecraft sucht diese IP-Adresse aber in deinem Rechner, und findet sie nicht, deshalb die Fehlermeldung.
Du musst den Server auf deiner internen IP-Adresse laufen lassen (wahrscheinlich irgendwas mit 192.168.x.x), und dich selbst dann auch auf dieser Adresse einloggen.
Damit andere von außerhalb aber ebenfalls drauf kommen, musst Du im Router noch ein sogenanntes Port-Forwarding einrichten: alles was von extern auf den Port 25565 deines Routers geht, soll der dann auf den Port 25565 deines Servers mit der IP 192.168.x.x weiterleiten.
Wie Du das genau einrichten musst, ist von Router zu Router leicht unterschiedlich, Google kann da aber sicher weiterhelfen (Stichwort Port-Forwarding oder NAT (Network Address Translation) und die Modellbezeichnung deines Routers).


----------



## <BaSh> (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Da_Obst:
Gesucht nicht lange.
Ist mit 2 Leuten innerhalb von ca 15 Stunden Bauzeit entstanden. Die gesamte Insel musste gebaut werden und ist nicht hohl. 

@Aaren:
Seed ist -296705988567537210
Coords:
x: -508
z: 2850

Das TexturePack ist Dokucraft 

Edit:
Hier noch ein paar weitere Bauprojekte...

Einmal die schon angesprochenen Kathedrale ( für die viele Bäume sterben mussten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und unser neustes Bauprojekt eine Pyramide.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



			
				;3563039 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)


 Die Bilder sehen ganz gut aus, aber bitte zeige das nächste mal die Bilder nur im Anhang und nicht im Beitrag um Traffic und Beitragsgröße gering zu halten 



Ich würde gerne mal wieder ohne Cheaten auf einem Server spielen, nur kenne ich keinen auf dem ich spielen will.
Deshalb werde ich bei zeiten mal meinen eigenen machen 
Geplant ist:
- vorerst kleiner Homeserver
- Server-Software: Minecraft Bukkit, Teamspeak 3, Apache mit MySQL und PHP
- als Domain eine *.de
- kleiner Blog auf der Seite

Eine Frage an euch, hättet ihr Interesse auf dem Server zu spielen?
(Falls ja wüsste ich gerne, wie ich den Server konfigurieren soll... Also ob z.B. (Creeper-)Explosionen etwas kaputt machen, PVP, etc.)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## <BaSh> (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Die Bilder sehen ganz gut aus, aber bitte zeige das nächste mal die Bilder nur im Anhang und nicht im Beitrag um Traffic und Beitragsgröße gering zu halten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wird beim nächsten mal gemacht 

Naja was ist für dich spielen ohne Cheaten?
Kein Creative Modus? Oder einfach nur Survival?
Der Rest hört sich gut an, bin jedoch selber Admin auf einem Server


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



			
				;3563810 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)


 "Spielen ohne Cheaten" heißt Survival ohne TooManyItems o.a., ob mit Flymod weiß ich noch nicht.
Du bist Admin auf einem _MC-_Server? Falls ja, könntest du mir die benötigten Plug-Ins auflisten?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiele mit 2 Freunden komplett ohne Plugins, macht immernoch am meisten Spaß.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit 2 Freunden komplett ohne Plugins, macht immernoch am meisten Spaß.


 
Dito, absolut Classic, ohne Fliegen/Mods/Cheaten. 

So macht MC am meisten Spaß


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde das /home schon drin sein muss


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Finde ich nicht, ist schließlich cheaten. Du spielst ganz anders (bewusster) wenn du auch noch sicher nach Hause kommen musst. Einfach aus ner dicken Höhle voll mit Zombies nach Hause beamen ist schon ziemlich lame


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Oktober 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich nicht, ist schließlich cheaten. Du spielst ganz anders (bewusster) wenn du auch noch sicher nach Hause kommen musst. Einfach aus ner dicken Höhle voll mit Zombies nach Hause beamen ist schon ziemlich lame



Ja türlich mach ich das, aber wenn notch uns alle schnellen Wege zum hochkommen nimmt .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Treppen, oder Wasserfälle hochschwimmen, oder Piston-Fahrstühle


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

200 Blöcke ....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Tja wenn man der Meinung ist immer 200 Blöcke in die Höhe zu müssen, hat man halt pech


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hallo,

jedes Mal wenn ich minecraft zocke hängt es für 10 sek immer was kann ich dagegen tun


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es immer noch nichts neues von 1.9?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

warum immer noch nicht? release der "vollversion" ist die minecon (18-18.11.2011). davor wird es maximal noch ein weiteres prerelease geben, wenn überhaupt.

quellen ---> twitteraccount von notch und jeb sowie notch sein blog.


----------



## Koyote (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hi, 
wann ist eigentlich die Beta beendet? Also wann wird das fertige Spiel erscheinen? Verstehe ich den Satz auf der Seite richtig, dass wenn ich die Beta kaufen trotzdem ohne weitere Zuzahlungen die Endversion bekomme? Würde nämlich gerne anfangen zu spielen, auch wenn ich noch nicht ganz weiß, wie ich das Game kaufen soll. Nein, ich besitze keines der Bezahlungsmittel, möchte es auf der Originalseite kaufen und keine Virtuelle irgentwas Karte benutzen


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Am 18.11 ist der Release des Spiels. Wenn du die Beta kaufst, bekommst du das Spiel kostenlos.


----------



## Koyote (26. Oktober 2011)

Ah, das hoert sich gut an, ist so 5euro billiger oder?


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Oktober 2011)

Jop. Alpha hat 10 gekostet, Beta 15 und Vollversion wird 20 kosten. Als Alpha Spieler bekommt man zusätzlich alle DLCs umsonst, falls welche kommen.


----------



## Koyote (26. Oktober 2011)

Dann muss ichs ja nur noch schafen zu kaufen. Danke.


----------



## Clawhammer (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Als Alpha Spieler bekommt man zusätzlich alle DLCs umsonst, falls welche kommen.



Ist doch auch eine scheiss? -.-, ich bin seit der 1.4 dabei und was nun? Nur das "normale" Release gibt es umsonst, den Rest muss man Zahlen...


----------



## Koyote (27. Oktober 2011)

Welchen Rest?


----------



## Da_Obst (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Addons etc. ...

Ich ärger mich auch ein wenig das ichs mir nicht gleich in der Alpha zugelegt hab...
Aber was solls ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

kackt euch doch nicht wegen 5€ ein. Minecraft ist mehr wert als jeder Vollpreistitel


----------



## Da_Obst (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Da hast auf alle Fälle recht ^^

Hatte bis jetzt noch kein Spiel mit solch einem guten Preis - Zeit - Verhältniss wie MC... C:


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte mir Minecraft auch für 500€ gekauft. Das ist mein Ernst.


----------



## Koyote (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also das der Preis bei 15€ liegt erstaunt mich auch sehr :o Da gibt es ja wirklich unendlich Möglichkeiten. Da hätte ich mindestens 46€ erwartet.


----------



## Clawhammer (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir Minecraft auch für 500€ gekauft. _Das ist mein Ernst._



Kann ich mir zwar jetzt nicht so vorstellen, aber Okay... für 500€ hätte ich erste mal eine dicke Graka ghabt


----------



## Sebastian1980 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



			
				Jens Bergensten schrieb:
			
		

> So here is Beta *1.9 pre-release 5*: assets.minecraft.net/1_9-pre5/minecraft.jar (server is minecraft_server.jar)


Quelle

zum anklicken:

minecraft.jar 

minecraft_server.jar


----------



## i3810jaz (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Zu der Pre 5:
Geht es nur mir so oder greifen euch die Monster in Creative-Mode nicht mehr an?


----------



## RedBrain (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

das hat jeb_ (twitter) so geändert, dass die mobs gegen dich in creative nicht angreifen kann.

(bis auf Nether, die greifen dich an)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hat sich sonst irgentwas verändert??


----------



## i3810jaz (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja man kann das Bild mit nen paar tasten drehen und wenden. Die Tasten sind N,M,Y,U,O, und H (Quelle: Jeb_ (twitter.com)) Mann kann sie (noch) nicht ändern. Zudem hat sich die Performance stark verbessert und es ist wieder "Minecraft Beta 1.9 Prerelease 5" eingeblendet (war bei der Pre4 ingame nicht). Zudem hat der Iron-Block ne neue Textur. Wenn du mehr wissen willst: http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/lqzn5/19pre5_released/c2uw8vo


----------



## Koyote (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bor Leute :o Ich habe heute Minecraft bekommen. Das ist echt übel das Spiel! Ich hab einen Block gesetzt an einem Ort, wo ich mein Haus bauen wollte. Dann habe ich mich dort eingerichtet (ohne Bett) und nicht mehr zurück gefunden. Dann habe ich an nem anderen Ort eine neue unterkunft gebaut. Da bin ich dann geblieben. Zuckerrohr und Weizenfeld aufgebaut. Mit dem Weizen kann ich mich locker ernähren, da habe ich genug Ernte. Dann habe ich meine Hütte mit Ofen, Bett, Kisten, Workbench ausgerüstet und das Feld umzäunt. Dann habe ich noch den Blick zum Meer frei gemacht (obowhl ich noch kein Glas habe). Dann wollte ich mich in die Tiefe graben, habe ein 6x3 Feld dafür gewählt und gegraben und gegraben ( hauptsächlich cobblestones) Und es sah richtig geil aus, ein langer weg nach oben bzw. unten. Doch dann auf ein mal ... Ich falle in eine Höhle, habe aber überlebt. Da war genau da wo ich diesen dummen Schacht gebaut habe ne Höhle Erstmal Kohle abgebaut. Dann wollte ich noch mehr, bin Verreckt, wieder zurück, alle Sachen + Kohle geholt. Dann wollte ich Lava holen, bin verreckt. Wieder rein, Lava geholt und nicht verreckt. Versucht ne unendliche Lavaquelle zu bauen, nicht geschafft (geht das?) Und dann habe ich noch mein Haus ein bisschen vergrößert weil ich übel viel Zeugs habe. Neben meinem Haus baue ich noch einen kleinen Wald.

Und dann schaue ich auf die Uhr... 5 Stunden und 30 Minuten vergangen :o Also das Game ist echt endgeil  Wie lange habt ihr beim ersten Zug gezockt?


----------



## Re4dt (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Beim ersten "Zug" hab ich 7-8 Stunden gezockt  Es waren damals Ferien.


----------



## Koyote (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ist aber echt übel. Spielst du nun eig. noch? Was hast du so alles gebaut und in welchem Modi?


----------



## kero81 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mann KoYo, DU bist das schuld wenn ein 30 jahre alter Mann sich Minecraft zulegt, einen Server mietet und nicht mehr vom Monitor weg kommt. Hör auf sowas wie in deinem vorletzten Post zu erzählen! Ich will das jetzt auch zocken!! Btw. kennt sich jemand mit den Servern für Minecraft aus???


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Dann kauf es dir.

Bor jede nacht Spawnt neben meinem Bett ein Monster, egal wo ich mein Haus baue, das ist gerade übel der Bug  Ich glaube ich fange eine neue Welt an


----------



## omega™ (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Eigtl. musst du das Bett nur 1 Block entfernt von den Wänden aufbauen.


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Habe ich und dann auch noch mit Fackeln umschmückt, trotzdem jede Nacht ein Monster  Habe jetzt ne Neue Welt gemacht


----------



## kero81 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Boah, ihr Suchtis!!! Nächsten Monat am 15. miete ich mir nen Server.  So einer mit max. 8 Leuten is doch ok, oder? Dann is auch nich alles so schnell verbaut. Hat da jemand nen Plan von und Lust mir das alles zu erklären was ich beim Server beachten muss???


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Joa sollte ok sein  Wenn ich darf spiele ich mit  Wie das funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Sorry.


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



kero81 schrieb:


> Boah, ihr Suchtis!!! Nächsten Monat am 15. miete ich mir nen Server.  So einer mit max. 8 Leuten is doch ok, oder? Dann is auch nich alles so schnell verbaut. Hat da jemand nen Plan von und Lust mir das alles zu erklären was ich beim Server beachten muss???


Klar mach ich 
Edit: Für ganz genaue Auskünfte frag doch Clawhammer


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Koyote: Ich hab mir Minecraft zu 1.4 gehohlt (da war Minecraft noch n wenig anderst) ich hab glaub von 19 bis 22 Uhr gezockt. 
@Kero: Du solltest Bukkit verwenden: Bukkit Forums  und dazu die Plugins: [GEN/SEC/ECON/TP/ADMN] Essentials v2.6.4 - A collection of useful commands and features [1337] | Bukkit Forums, [SEC] WorldGuard [5.3] Block fire, ice/melt, MUSHROOMS! Advanced+fast area protect! Blacklist [1185] | Bukkit Forums, [EDIT/SEC/ADMN] WorldEdit [4.7] World editing/de-griefing [1337] | Bukkit Forums, [EDIT/MISC/TP/FUN] Multiverse 2.0 - World Management [1060] | Bukkit Forums (Zudem solltest du ein Backup Plugin verwenden wie zB das hier [ADMN] Backup v1.8.2 - A simple Backup Plugin [1337] | Bukkit Forums). Du startest den Server mit einem dieser Scripts: http://wiki.bukkit.org/Setting_up_a_server. Du ziest alle Mods in den plugins-Ordner (Pro Plugin sind das meistens mehrere Einzelplugins). Tippst in der Console: 
	
	



```
stop
```
 zum stoppen des Servers ein. Startest ihn neu. Und Tippst die Beiden Befehle in der Console ein (für diese Befehle musst du auf dem Server sein du tippst sie aber nicht über Minecraft ein sonnst funktioniert es nicht):
	
	



```
op [dein Nickname]
```
 und 
	
	



```
manuadd [dein Nickname] Owner
```
. Jetzt musst du dir über Minecraft mit dem Befehl /help /help 1 /help 2 usw die Help durchlesen.


----------



## kero81 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja Gaijell! Vielen Dank sag ich!!! Aber eine Frage hab ich noch. Gibt es Dedicated Server Files für Minecraft oder muss ich einen Server anmieten? Weil wenn es Dedi Files gibt werd ich mich wohl eher einen eigenen Root mieten, dann kann ich auch noch andere Gameserver stellen.

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



kero81 schrieb:


> (...)


Ich bin wohl der einzige, der nicht weiß, was ein "Dedicated Server" ist 
Du kannst aber die Bukkit-Jar auch unter Linux im Terminal starten.
BTW will ich mir auch einen Minecraftserver erstellen  Aber erstmal nutze ich wohl einen Selbstgebauten zuhause als Server.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## kero81 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also: Z.B. BF3 oder BC2... Um da einen eigenen Server haben zu können musst du dir einen anmieten. Wenn es allerdings für diese Spiele "Dedicated Server Files" gäbe, könntest du auf deinem Rechner oder einem Root Server die Gameserver laufen lassen. 

Btw. ich hab jetzt auch Minecraft. Mal gespannt wie lange ich das erste Mal zocke. Bis jetzt machts nen riesen Spaß.


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



kero81 schrieb:


> (...)


 Achso... Klar gibt es die, einmal die offiziellen: Minecraft und einmal die Bukkit-Version, welche aber leider für Public Server nötig ist(die normale bietet weniger Admin-Tools, keinen Schutz, keine Mods, ...)
Und Minecraft macht mit Mods und anderen Texturen noch mehr Spaß 


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
2500. Beitrag im Minecraft-Thread!


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wenn du das meinst: Minecraft-Server kann man auf eigentlich jedem PC starten der mit Java zurecht kommt (er sollte nur stark genug sein: ein Dualcore mit 2.5 Ghz und 3-4Gig Ram sollten aber (auch für mein Beispiel) ausreichen).
Zudem solltest du noch diese Plugins adden: http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/se...chests-furnaces-dispensers-and-more-1337.967/ wenn du NPC's haben willst: http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/citizens/ und wenn du handel haben willst: http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/econ-iconomy-6-0-7-celty-1337.40/. Jedoch musst du (auf jeden Fall bei den letzten beiden in den Permissions (bei dir sollte es einen Order in den Plugins geben der EssensialsGroupmanager oder so ähnlich heist da wird das eingesctellt zu dem kannst du dort die Rechte für MultiVerse-Welten einstellen) und in den Plugin-Einstellungen).


----------



## JawMekEf (30. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du dir die minecraft_server.jar bzw. .exe unter minecraft.net/download lädst. Führst du sie einmal aus, dann wird eine server.properties generiert. In der müsste bei der Zeile: online-mode=true
stehen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> (...)


 Soweit ich weiß bringt ein Dualcore 0, weil Java nur mit einem Kern rechnet 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich glaub schon: 1. Weil der PC die anderen Prozesse auf dem zweiten Kern rechnen kann, 2. Es gibt zB. Minecraftmods wie [1.8.1] OptiFine HD_D (FPS Boost, HD Textures) - Minecraft Forum die Profitieren von Dualcore, warum dann nicht auch Server. 3. Wenn ich nen MC-Server auf meinem PC laufen hab will ich Parallel auch MC zocken oder was anderres machen, sonnst könnt ich ja auch nen Server nehmen. Und als ich MC 1.9 PRE4 getestet hab waren meine beiden Core's zu 100% ausgelastet, wenn Java nur einen Kern benutzen würde währ einer nur vllt. auf 50% gewesen und der andere auf 100%.


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Achja meine neuste Empfehlung:
Spoutcraft
Einfach genial, alles dabei Mipmapping (und schätzungsweise 30 andere Grafikoptionen) und Ram Einstellungen


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier ist der Link du Spoutcraft: Spoutcraft - Bukkit


----------



## kero81 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

BF3 zocken??? LOL, ich hab jetzt Minecraft. Also heute werd ich wohl nur nach Minecraft suchten. XD Btw, wie bekomme ich die Werkbank??? 4x1 Holz geht nicht... Da passiert garnix. Woran liegts? Hilfe. 

Edit:
Achso, hatte Baumstämme und musste sie erst zu Holz craften. Gaijell!!! XD


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wo gibts ein HD Texturepack für 1.8.1?

Kero, schau dich mal im Minecraft Wiki um. Für den Anfang ist das hier wichtig : Crafting  Habe ich gestern auch benutztz.


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Koyote schrieb:


> (...)


 Der Link ist echt ein guter 
Also Textur würde ich das Standard Misa empfehlen: [64x][1.8.1]+[1.9pre5] Misa's Realistic Texture Pack (UPDATED 17OCT) - Minecraft Forum
Dazu braucht man den MCPatcher: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/232701-181-19pre5update-1016-mcpatcher-hd-fix-220/
Bei Fragen zur Installationen verlinke ich mal ein älteres Video von mir  [MC Tutorial] Misa's Texture Pack installieren - YouTube
Aber man kann es fast 1:1 auf die 1.8.1 anwenden  (der neue MCPatcher ist anders, man muss die Texturen-zip in X:\Users\<User>\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\texturepacks kopieren und dann im Spielmenü asuwählen.)


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Dein Post ist von 13:37 : DDD


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Da gibt es mehrere zB: [64x][1.8.1]+[1.9pre5] Misa's Realistic Texture Pack (UPDATED 17OCT) - Minecraft Forum, [16x, 32x, 64x, 128x, 256x][1.8] LB Photo Realism, 1.9 Compatibilty!! 10/3/2011 - Minecraft Forum und noch viele weitere jedoch brauchst du auf jeden Fall:[1.8.1 / 1.9pre5][update 10/16] MCPatcher HD fix 2.2.0 - Minecraft Forum damit die Texturen auch richtig laufen. zuden Empfielt es sich bei 256x und grösseren Packs ein Spezielles Skript zum Starten des MC Launchers zu verwenden, dass MC mehr Ram zugewiesen wird. Zum Beispiel das hier: 
	
	



```
java -Xmx2048M -Xms2048M -cp Minecraft.exe net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
```
 (Quelle des Skripts: minecraft.net (ein bisschen abgewandelt dass: es Minecraft mehr Ram zuweist und das es mit der Minecraft.exe läuft, das Skript ist eigentlich für Linux gedacht)). Das Skrips einfach in eine .bat Datei umwandel, in den Order von der Minecraft.exe schieben und die .bat starten. Der start verläuft wie jeder andere einfach einloggen und los geht es, jedoch ist nebenher ein CMD.exe-Fenster offen.

Und nun der Weg zum HD Pack du gest in den MC-Patcher und drückst auf Patch. Danach startest du Minecraft gehst in "Mods and Texturepack", dann auf "Open Texturepack folder" dann kopiest du das Texturenpack rein wähltst es an und drückst auf "Done".

Du kannst zwischen ihnen einfach wechseln einfach wieder in "Mods and Texturepacks" wählst ein anderres aus und gest auf "Done".


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

Ah danke! Da schaue ich heute Abend mal.

Noch ne Frage: Ich baue Weizen an (wasser vorhanden. Wenn es fertig ist und ich ernte, bekomme ich 1 weizen und 1 samen. Das sollten doch normal 2 sein?


----------



## kero81 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

So, mal an alle Minecraft Suchtis. Habts nichmal Lust in mein TS zu kommen?  Würde gerne mit paar Leuten zusammen zocken.


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jo, ich will kommen. IP?

Der Texture Pack ist episch, danke Leute !!! Das sieht jetzt richtig geil aus  Die Samen gehen übrigens wieder.


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Koyote schrieb:


> (...)


Meinst du das Misa? Ich finde, bei diesem sieht alles gut aus und man erkennt vorallem, was es ist  

Mal eine Frage an die Bukkit-Admins:
Welche Plugins könnt ihr mir für...
- Backup
- Gruppenverwaltung (1. keine Rechte; 2. Baurechte auf freigegebenen Gebiet via WorldGuard; 3. Admin; wobei nur der Admin fliegen darf ^^)
- Schutz (Creeper sollen mit den Explosionen nur Schaden an Spielern machen, aber nichts in der Welt zerstören, wie Explosionen mit TNT, Feuer breitet sich nicht aus)
- /sethome, /home und /Spawn-Befehle
... empfehlen?
Bringt McMyAdmin etwas?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Faceless: Hier. Bin zwar kein Bukkit-Admin das wird dir aber sicher helfen 
Schutz: [SEC]  WorldGuard [5.3] Block fire, ice/melt, MUSHROOMS! Advanced+fast area  protect! Blacklist [1185] | Bukkit Forums,  [EDIT/SEC/ADMN]  WorldEdit [4.7] World editing/de-griefing [1337] | Bukkit Forums, http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/se...chests-furnaces-dispensers-and-more-1337.967/
Backup: [ADMN]  Backup v1.8.2 - A simple Backup Plugin [1337] | Bukkit Forums
Befehle, Gruppenverwaltung und /help:[GEN/SEC/ECON/TP/ADMN]  Essentials v2.6.4 - A collection of useful commands and features [1337]  | Bukkit Forums
Wichtig: Bei Schutz hab ich 3. Stück aufgezählt das ist keine Auswahl man sollte alle interlieren. WorldGuard für die Area, WorldEdit weil es von WorldGurad benötigt wird und LWC für Kisten, Türen usw.

Wenn du auch ein Tutorial willst geh 1-2 Seiten zurück da steht alles  (Beitrag: 2496)


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> @Faceless: Hier. Bin zwar kein Bukkit-Admin das wird dir aber sicher helfen
> Schutz: [SEC]  WorldGuard [5.3] Block fire, ice/melt, MUSHROOMS! Advanced+fast area  protect! Blacklist [1185] | Bukkit Forums,  [EDIT/SEC/ADMN]  WorldEdit [4.7] World editing/de-griefing [1337] | Bukkit Forums, [SEC/MECH] LWC v3.53 :: Lightweight Protection for Chests, Furnaces, Dispensers, and more! [1337] | Bukkit Forums
> Backup: [ADMN]  Backup v1.8.2 - A simple Backup Plugin [1337] | Bukkit Forums
> Befehle, Gruppenverwaltung und /help:[GEN/SEC/ECON/TP/ADMN]  Essentials v2.6.4 - A collection of useful commands and features [1337]  | Bukkit Forums
> ...


 Die Anleitung von dir ist wohl nicht das richtige  Ich benutze Linux und das ist wohl schwerer als das starten und das kann ich schon 
Der Server läuft schon, drauf sind: WorldEdit, WorldGuard und LWC.
Und wichtig sind mir sehr die Anleitungen, nur so weiß ich nicht wie das Plugin geht 
Aber Backup und Essentiels schaue mir mal an bzw. nutze Youtube. Danke 
Wichtig wäre mir aber noch die Info, ob McMyAdmin sich lohnt.
Moment, du bist kein Bukkit-Admin!? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Jop, meine ich  Nur Weizen sieht komisch aus.
Macht ihr eigentlich Sicherungen von euren Welten? Ich überlege ob ich mal schauen soll wie es geht, weil wenn das verloren wäre ... 

Wo werden die MC Screenshots gespeichert? Ich habe nur eine Minecraft.exe heruntergeladen, ich habe doch gar keinen Minecraft ordner?


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Faceless: Ich würde mir nicht anmaßen ein richtiger Admin zu sein. Ich heb irgendwann anzufangen mit Bukkit rumzu experimentieren und hab mir dann halt mal nen Server erstellt. Diese hab ich jedoch nie der breiten Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung gestellt. Ich zock ab und zu mit nem Freund auf dem Server, einmal war dazu auch mein Bruder auf dem Server, mehr waren es aber nicht.
@Koyote ich sicher meine Welten ich kopier sie einfach von meinem .minecraft-Ordner auf meine Raid1 Festplatte. Die Welten liegen in. 
	
	



```
C:\Users\[Dein Nutzername]\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\saves
```


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> (...)
> @Koyote ich sicher meine Welten ich kopier sie einfach von meinem .minecraft-Ordner auf meine Raid1 Festplatte. Die Welten liegen in.
> 
> 
> ...


 Man kann auch Win drücken und %appdata%/.minecraft/saves eingeben. So mache ich das immer 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ah jetzt habe ich den Ordner gefunden  Danke.
Wollt ihr mal meine erste Hütte sehen?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Koyote schrieb:


> Bor Leute :o Ich habe heute Minecraft bekommen. Das ist echt übel das Spiel! Ich hab einen Block gesetzt an einem Ort, wo ich mein Haus bauen wollte. Dann habe ich mich dort eingerichtet (ohne Bett) und nicht mehr zurück gefunden. Dann habe ich an nem anderen Ort eine neue unterkunft gebaut. Da bin ich dann geblieben. Zuckerrohr und Weizenfeld aufgebaut. Mit dem Weizen kann ich mich locker ernähren, da habe ich genug Ernte. Dann habe ich meine Hütte mit Ofen, Bett, Kisten, Workbench ausgerüstet und das Feld umzäunt. Dann habe ich noch den Blick zum Meer frei gemacht (obowhl ich noch kein Glas habe). Dann wollte ich mich in die Tiefe graben, habe ein 6x3 Feld dafür gewählt und gegraben und gegraben ( hauptsächlich cobblestones) Und es sah richtig geil aus, ein langer weg nach oben bzw. unten. Doch dann auf ein mal ... Ich falle in eine Höhle, habe aber überlebt. Da war genau da wo ich diesen dummen Schacht gebaut habe ne Höhle Erstmal Kohle abgebaut. Dann wollte ich noch mehr, bin Verreckt, wieder zurück, alle Sachen + Kohle geholt. Dann wollte ich Lava holen, bin verreckt. Wieder rein, Lava geholt und nicht verreckt. Versucht ne unendliche Lavaquelle zu bauen, nicht geschafft (geht das?) Und dann habe ich noch mein Haus ein bisschen vergrößert weil ich übel viel Zeugs habe. Neben meinem Haus baue ich noch einen kleinen Wald.
> 
> Und dann schaue ich auf die Uhr... 5 Stunden und 30 Minuten vergangen :o Also das Game ist echt endgeil  Wie lange habt ihr beim ersten Zug gezockt?





Hab anfang Januar Minecraft gekauft..
Ersten Wochen bis 3UHR Nachts gebaut.
In der Woche nach dem Arbeiten bis 1UHR (5,25UHR geht mein Wecker)gespielt.
Das hielt 4Monate an.
Mitlerweile sind so viele Updates gekommen und das Spiel hat sich so verändert ,das ich keine Richtige lust mehr habe.
Ausserdem wurde der Server merfach gekillt.
Hab keine lust immer wieder bei Null anzufangen.

Teilweise hab ich zeichnungen auf einem Rechenblock gemacht,was ich bauen wollte.

beispiel: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Koyote schrieb:


> Ah jetzt habe ich den Ordner gefunden  Danke.
> Wollt ihr mal meine erste Hütte sehen?


 Warum nicht? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Geil KillerPfote 

Also hier ist mein jetziges Reich 

Das Haus von vorne und der Balkonseite 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier von der anderen Seite man sieht das Glasfenster und den Glasboden der 1. Ebene




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier sieht man mein kleines Feld  und das Haus von hinten mit einem weiterem Glasfenster. Hinter dem Fenster steht das Bett. Schöner Blick zum Einschlafen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kommt man rein  Eine Workbench, eine doppelte Kiste und ein Ofen stehen zum fröhlichen Craften bereit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man an diesem Arbeitsbereich vorbeigeht kommt man zu einem Glasfenster mit schöner Aussicht. Außerdem gibt es noch einen Glasboden. Es ist sogar schon einmal ein Monster in die Strömung des Wassers gekommen und in der Lava verendet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist die 2. Ebene, links am Rand seht ihr beim ersten Bild Glas, da geht es zum Balkon, den ihr schon von außen gesehen habt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der 2. Ebene steht mein Bett mit Blick nach außen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann im Dachgeschoss stehen meine Kisten mit Vorräten. Hier muss ich aber noch einiges tun.
Und was sagt ihr?


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Toll  So schön konnte ich am Anfang nicht bauen....


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*


Ja ,echt schön.

Weiter so..


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht mache ich nacher wenn ich am PC bin noch ein Bild von meinem kleinen Schacht Da hatte ich sehr schnell Kohle, Eisen, Gold und Redstone gefunden. Außerdem Lava, mit der wollte ich nen Cobblestonegenerator machen, ging nicht, deswegen schweben da jetzt auch noch obsidianbloecke. Wie bekommt man denn eine Lava und wasserquelle? Hatte mal eine cobblestone generator gesehen. Geht das wirklich oder nicht?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



jo mit Pistons.(Kolben)
Dreimal Wasser gibt eine Quelle.
Lava und Wasser zusammenfliessen lassen.
Mit dem Piston immmer Gobbelstone rausschieben.


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

Dreimal Lava gibt auch ne Quelle? Wo gibts die pistons?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nicht dreimal Lava.
Sobald fliessende Lava mit Wasser in berührung kommt,ensteht Gobbelstone.

Crafting

Hier kannste fast alle Rezepte nachsehen.

Für Minecraftbilder gibt es einen thread^^.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread.html


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich hab mir mal nen Kobblegenerator gebaut. Das Wasser darf die Lavaquelle nicht berühren, dann Funktionierts


----------



## Aaren (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Also für eine erste Bude, ist das echt nicht schlecht.

Mein erstes Haus war ein viereckiger Klotz, den ich schnell aus Angst vor den Mobs gebaut hatte


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier das ist mein ersts Haus. Hab damit am 1.4.2011 angefangen. Seither hab ich es immer weiter ausgebaut. Mittlerweile hat es grosse Keller areale usw....


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Aaren schrieb:


> Also für eine erste Bude, ist das echt nicht schlecht.
> 
> Mein erstes Haus war ein viereckiger Klotz, den ich schnell aus Angst vor den Mobs gebaut hatte


 War es in der ersten Nacht, ich habe ja nicht alles an einem Tag gebaut. Aber die folgende Tage dann.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread.html

Minecraft Bilderthread.
los!
Reinstellen!
sowas gehört doch da auch rein.
Nicht nur die besten Bauwerke.
Sondern alles was ihr so baut.
@ i3810jaz auch ein sehr schönes Haus, mit einem Coolen Texturpack.


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@KillerPfote: So ganz hat dich die Lust an Minecraft wohl nicht verlassen. Sonnst währst du kaum so aktiv in den Minecraft-Thearden. Schön das dir das Haus gefällt . Das Texturenpack ist (falls es dich interresiert) Topic: KDS PhotoRealism Pack - KDStudios.


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Beim Bau des Generators hab ich erstmal alles verloren  Die schönen Eimer und Eisenausrüstung  Aber ich denke ich lasse das jetzt, weil in der Erde gibt es ja genug Cobblestone.


----------



## Pikus (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Schau dir doch ein Let's Play bzw ein Tutorial bei Youtube an. Das dürfte dann kein problem mehr sein^^


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Youtube ist verseucht mit Bauern  Haben alle kein Plan vom Spiel und machen dauernd was falsch


----------



## Pikus (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Aber wenn man nach dem richtigen sucht findet man es auch


----------



## i3810jaz (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Wa1lock: Also "Mainkrafd-Championg32324342523265" würde ich nicht vertrauen das der nen Plan von Minecraft hab jedoch gibt es genug die davon was Verstehen wie D4LMinecraft, jedoch hab ich keine Ahnung ob der sich nen Kobble-Generator gebaut hat weils ja schon sehr stark was mit Cheaten zu tun hat.


----------



## Pikus (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Naja, cheaten ist es mMn nicht. Man nutzt ja einfach nur die von MC gegebenen möglichkeiten.


----------



## Koyote (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich lasse den Bau jetzt auch sein, in der Erde und in Bergen findet man übel viel Cobblestone ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Koyote schrieb:


> Ich lasse den Bau jetzt auch sein, in der Erde und in Bergen findet man übel viel Cobblestone ^^


 So ist es 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Koyote (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Muss man, wenn man sich ein kleines Häuschen in einen Berg baut etwas beachten? Ich bin gerade dabei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man genügend ausleuchtet und das Bett nicht an die Wand stellt, sollte man doch keine Probleme haben oder?


----------



## kero81 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Mann Koyote, coole Idee mit dem Haus im Berg. Ich mach gerade eins in ner Insel. 

Hier mal was für alle Minecraft Suchtis. 

"Revenge" - A Minecraft Parody of Usher's DJ Got Us Fallin' in Love - Crafted Using Noteblocks - YouTube


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



kero81 schrieb:


> (...)
> "Revenge" - A Minecraft Parody of Usher's DJ Got Us Fallin' in Love - Crafted Using Noteblocks - YouTube


 Bin ich der Einzige, welcher Minecraft als Spiel mag aber den Hype einfach nur schei..., total nervig findet?
Dazu kommt, dass die Musik mir nicht gefällt 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Koyote (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Meine Hütte im Berg wird für meine Ansicht mal Episch  Habe so viele coole Ideen  
Das Lied ist ganz nett, aber das erinnert mich an ein Lied das so Mädchen die mir mächtig auf den Dirtblock gehen immer hören 

fac3l3ss, ich finde das Spiel affengeil und will es einfach genießen, der Hype nervt mich auch ein bisschen. Schade ist aber, das nur wenige Bilder im Minecraft Bilderthread gepostet werden 

Ach kero, mach mal Bilder von deinem Inselhaus  Erst F1 drücken, dann hast du die Leiste usw. weg und dann F2, dann in deinem Minecraft Ordner, steht paar Seiten vorher wie du den findest, ist das Bild  Aber vielleicht weißt du das ja auch wo der Screenshot ist naja auch egal, ich will Bilder von deinem Inselhaus sehen


----------



## kero81 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Alles klar, mach ich. Ich bin dann mal in Minecraft.


----------



## Koyote (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Sagt mal, ich habe jetzt ein paar Endermänner verbrennen sehen (Tag geworden) und die lassen dann ja echt Enderperlen fallen, ist das bei euch auch so? Dachte die bekommt man nur durch einen Kampf


----------



## RedBrain (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ich bin nur in Offline unterwegs. Habt Ihr ein paar Serveradressen für mich, damit ich zocken kann?


----------



## i3810jaz (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@RedBrain: Willst du nicht zur Final/1.9 wieder auf Clawhammers-Server?


----------



## RedBrain (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

DasCraftwerk.de-Server ist schon lange down.


----------



## i3810jaz (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ja aber zur 1.9/Final soll er wieder on gehen. Claw hat geschrieben das er den Server drauf vorbereiten will.


----------



## RedBrain (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Ah ok. Zum 1.9/Vollversion ist ja nicht weit weg von minecon, die am 18 November (?) stattfinden soll


----------



## i3810jaz (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

jo am 18.Movember soll es soweit sein.
@all was haltet ihr von dem Minecraft-nick: 
	
	



```
acctuell
```
 ? Ich überleg mir dafür auch nen Premium-Acc zu hohlen da mein jetziger name : 
	
	



```
i3810jaz
```
 n bisschen zu schwierig ist.


----------



## RedBrain (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Bleibt erstmals dein Name statt acctuel. ^^

EDIT: btw, ich fange langsam mit survival sp an. Bisschen nachgewöhnen. Das Ökohaus sollte in binnen Tagen fertig sein :O

EDIT²: Ökohaus? Das macht die Umwelt zuliebe!


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

Premium Account? Gibts das? Wie und was bringts?


----------



## RedBrain (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Es gibt kein Minecraft Premium account


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Er schreibt doch oben, dass er sich überlegt dafür einen Premiumaccount zu holen?


----------



## RedBrain (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Achso sry, habe mich verwechselt. Premium ist, wenn das Spiel (MC Alpha, Beta...) gekauft wurde.

@Jaz
Willst du nicht lieber dein alten Premium-Account benutzen?


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Die Beta habe ich ja gekauft  Was gibt es dann, wenn man Premium hat?


----------



## RedBrain (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Hier der Ausschnitt von Minecraft.net Support


> A premium account is what you get when you purchase the game on our purchase page.                     First and foremost you get access to the full game  as well as every future version until the release. A lot of features                     like the survival mode, crafting, mobs and the  inventory are only playable in the premium version. Unlike the classic                     version, you can now connect to Minecraft servers  all around the world and enjoy the game with other players as well                     as use custom skins to individualize your character.



Wer das Spiel Minecraft Alpha oder Beta kauft, bekommt man es in der Zukunft das Vollversion als Kostenlos dazu. Das kennt ja jeder...


----------



## Gast1111 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@Koyote Es gibt auch ne kostenlose, alte Version


----------



## Naboradd (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Koyote schrieb:


> Die Beta habe ich ja gekauft  Was gibt es dann, wenn man Premium hat?


 
Auf Minecraft.net registriert, aber nix gekauft -> normaler Account
Minecraft gekauft (egal wann) -> Premium-Account


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Wie kann man bei seinem Minecraft-Account eigentlich die e-Mailadresse ändern...?
Wieviel CPU und RAM-Power braucht man für 10-20 Spieler?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Pro 5 Spieler glaube ich 3 Gigabyte? Oder pro 5 wars 1er


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Achso ok  Kann man eigentlich Wasser um die Ecke leiten ohne Gegenströmung? Ihr könnt gleich im Bilderthread sehen, was ich vorhabe.


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Pro 5 Spieler glaube ich 3 Gigabyte? Oder pro 5 wars 1er


 Für 5 Spieler 3 GB RAM 0o
Wahrscheinlich kommen 8 GB rein, also das sollte reichen 
Mich würde aber die CPU-Last interessieren... Es soll nämlich ein AMD-E350 werden.
Dazu kommt dann noch der TS3-Server.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

Nen E350? 
Du brauchst eher was in Richtung i5 2400  Es waren 5 Spieler = 1GB glaub ich


----------



## i3810jaz (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*

@RedBrain: Ich dachte mein Minecraft-Acc ist schwierig zu merken.


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nen E350?
> Du brauchst eher was in Richtung i5 2400  Es waren 5 Spieler = 1GB glaub ich


 Das will und kann ich mir aber nicht kaufen, außerdem ist das MINECRAFT, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das will und kann ich mir aber nicht kaufen, außerdem ist das MINECRAFT,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Und, die Minecraftserver Software wird spätestens bei 5 Spielern anspruchsvoll 

Edit: Davin's Theorie hast du jetzt überall Gefällt mir gedrückt?


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Und, die Minecraftserver Software wird spätestens bei 5 Spielern anspruchsvoll


 Warum muss man eine so gute Idee so schlecht programmieren? -.-


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft 1.9 PreRelease 4*

So ich hab jetzt mal den Startpost abgeändert. Unter anderem den "alten" Server entfernt.

Ich bin dabei einen komplett neuen Startpost zuerstellen.

_Mein Angebot an euch:

Ich würde 3 Server in den Startpost setzen, vorrausetzung hierfür ist aber ein 24/7 Betrieb sowie, ein eigenständigen Server zubesitzen. (Also nicht der 2te PC daheim  )_


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft 1.9 PreRelease 4*

Warum geht es jetzt nur noch um 1.9 Pre Release 4?


----------



## Clawhammer (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft 1.9 PreRelease 4*

Ne, das ist fortlaufend...  Dann sieht man besser als einsteiger welche Version grad Aktuell ist


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft 1.9 PreRelease 4*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> (...)


 Wüsstest du, welche HW man für einen MC-Server braucht?
Ich hätte in die Richtung 8GB RAM und AMD E-350 gedacht...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## RedBrain (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 4)*

@Krallenhammer
Aktuell ist 1.9 Pre-Release 5 :O


----------



## Clawhammer (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Nja da wo mein Server drauf gelaufen ist war ein Intel Xeon mit 2,4GHz (haben nur 2 Kerne zugeteilt bekommen) sowie 3GB fest zugewiesener Speicher, und das ganze hatte Lagfrei funktioniert.

Wie es jetzt ausschaut keine Ahnung. ich werde mit dem nabo erst wieder einen Server starten wenn das Final raus ist.

@ Red: Thx


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ich hätte es Spiel gerne, es ist einfach ein bisschen blöd das nur diese Möglichkeiten zum bezahlen gibt.
Nebenbei habe ich das Gefühl das es immer komplexer wird.


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Nja da wo mein Server drauf gelaufen ist war ein Intel Xeon mit 2,4GHz (haben nur 2 Kerne zugeteilt bekommen) sowie 3GB fest zugewiesener Speicher, und das ganze hatte Lagfrei funktioniert.
> (...)


 THX dafür! 
Die 8GB werden es wohl schon wegen dem Preis und dann sollte der E-350 mit evtl OC für 10-15 Spieler reichen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Clawhammer (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Nja die 8GB reichen dicke, nur der Prozessor... da wirst du wohl testen müssen. 

Tipp von mir: Wenn du dir einen Homeserver aufsetzt, benutze Linux. Das Sys ist definitiv sparsamer im Umgang mit den Resourcen als Windows...da bleiben die "Lastspitzen" wie sie im Windows gibt aus.


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> (...)


 Linux ist ja gerade die Idee 
Ich will lernen, mit Linux umzugehen und daher ist níchts besser als es an einem echten Server zu testen. Auf dem Netbook macht sich Ubuntu schon sehr gut 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ich Zocke auf 1.8.1


----------



## Clawhammer (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ich spiele ehrlich gesagt seit guten 2 Monaten nicht mehr... es ist mir derzeit einfach nur zu Stressig im Privatleben als das ich noch die Zeit finde etwas zuspielen.

BC3 wartet auvch darauf Installiert zuwerden... aber nunja xD


----------



## ChaoZ (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Was ist BC3?


----------



## Senfgurke (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

er meint bestimmt battlefield 3.
ich habs durch, der single player war gut, die inszenierung und die atmosphäre hat mir gefallen.

aber back 2 minecraft ^^

hab mir erstmal eine selbstschussanlage gebaut.
 3 dispenser voll mit pfeilen, da kommt keiner durch


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Privatleben? Fremdwort.
Wo kann ich die 1.9  5 am besten downloaden? Lohnt sich schon die zu spielen oder?


----------



## Clawhammer (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ja habe BF3 gemeint BC = Bad Company -.-' okay back to Topic.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Nja da wo mein Server drauf gelaufen ist war ein Intel Xeon mit 2,4GHz (haben nur 2 Kerne zugeteilt bekommen) sowie 3GB fest zugewiesener Speicher, und das ganze hatte Lagfrei funktioniert.
> 
> Wie es jetzt ausschaut keine Ahnung. ich werde mit dem nabo erst wieder einen Server starten wenn das Final raus ist.
> 
> @ Red: Thx


 Was Laggfrei? Lüg doch nicht


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wo ist dann eig. der Unterschied zur finalen Version? Gibt es da unterschiede bei der Weltenernstellung o.Ä.? Oder kann ich meine Beta Welt weiter zocken ohne Funktionsverlust?


----------



## i3810jaz (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Was würdet ihr von dem MC-Nick: acctuell halten da ich mir überlege mir nen neuen Nick zu hohlen da mein jetziger schwer zu merken ist. (Jetzt einfach nur vom Namen her)
@Koyote: Du wirst sicher weiter Beta spielen können (diese bekommt aber keine Updates mehr --> wegen der Final, Die Welten wirst du mir der Warscheinlichkeit von 99,9% weiter spielen können), zur Finalen soll es weniger Bugs geben. Sie soll auch regelmäsig geupdatet werden wie das aber genau abläuft ist glaub noch nicht bekannt (warscheinlich mit normalen updates und DLCs).

Ja es wird einen neuen Weltengenerator geben wenn du ihn testen willst lad dir die 1.9 PRE 5 runter da gibt es auf jeden fall eine vor Version(vllt. ist die schon Final). Zudem wird es Dorfbewohner usw. geben. Den Pre5 download finden hier (du musst n wenig runter scrollen): www.minecraftforum.net


----------



## Infin1ty (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Habe Minecraft seit der 1.6er nicht mehr gespielt, werde gleich mal reinschauen was es neues gibt


----------



## Pikus (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Da wirst du ne menge nchholen müssen


----------



## Clawhammer (1. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Was Laggfrei? Lüg doch nicht



Das lag nicht am Server sondern am zMod, dieser hatte damals wie ein "Proxy" fungiert, und somit den Datenfluss blockiert...


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

Danke. Ich glaube aber, dass ich die 1.8.1  welt weiterzocke.


----------



## kero81 (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ohwe... In 1Std. und 20Min. muss ich aufstehen und mich für die Arbeit fertig machen... Ich brauch so ein Bett wie in Minecraft.  Hach, das macht schon süchtig...

Gruß
-derHeuteganzbestimmtseeeeehrMüdeKero-


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wenn man sich jetzt die Beta holt bekommt man doch die Release Version ohne was zu bezahlen?


----------



## Clawhammer (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ja bekommt man,

@Kero: Cool das du auch dem MC Wahn verfallen bist


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich jetzt die Beta holt bekommt man doch die Release Version ohne was zu bezahlen?



Jo, damit auch 5 eur. Billiger.


----------



## Abufaso (2. November 2011)

Servus ihr Suchtis 
Wie bekomm ich dieses RAM Problem von MC in den Griff? Seitdem ich WorldEdit installiert hab ist es sogar noch schlimmer geworden. Laut Taskmgr hat das Spiel 1,2 GB RAM belegt. 
Die Variante mit dem Script krieg ich nicht gebacken und das mit den Umgebungsvariablen hilft auch nicht.


----------



## i3810jaz (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Bei deinem System ist es doch egal wie viel Minecraft belegt. Zudem kannst du das Spiel kaum zwingen weniger Ram zu verbrauchen weil es sonst sicher abstürzt. Jedoch ist bei dir der Ram verbrauch hoch, hast du viele Mods drin? Wenn das nicht der Fall ist update Java und/oder stell die Grafik runter und nutze 16x16 texturen packs.


----------



## Abufaso (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Es geht mir darum MC *mehr* Ram freizugeben. Meinetwegen kanm Minecraft auch 6 GB RAM belegen.  Wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich das einstellen kann. 
Ich hab das Misa Texturepack und das Worldedit Plug-In


----------



## kero81 (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Minecraft wird wohl kaum 6gb voll belegen können...


----------



## i3810jaz (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*


```
java -Xmx3072M -Xms2048M -cp Minecraft.exe net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
```
 Das sollte dir Helfen. einfach in ein .txt Dokument ziehen dann: Speichern unter, Name: Start.bat , Dateinahme: Alle Dateien. Diese .bat Datei in den Ordner der Minecraft.exe kopieren und ausführen wenn es zu Problemen kommt Java updaten.


----------



## RedBrain (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Bei mir kommt immer auf etwas mehr als 1,1 GiByte... und das bei max. 8 GiByte zugewiesener Speicher.


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Mal ne Frage:
Bei Minutes Played steht : 0,89 d.
Sind das nicht 0,89 Tage und gar nicht in Minuten angegeben?


----------



## RedBrain (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Genau, nur in Tagen angegeben.


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Aber Minutes Played heißt schon Minuten gespielt oder verlassen mich hier meine Englischkenntnisse?


----------



## ChaoZ (2. November 2011)

Stimmt, nur wird das halt in Tage umgerechnet. Hab seit der letzten Neuinstallation 5 Tage gespielt


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ich habe jetzt seit dem Update auf 1.9 Pre 5 Schnee vor meinem Haus. Wasser gefriert. Geht die Kälte irgentwann wieder weg?


----------



## i3810jaz (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Das geht nur indem du den Seed deiner Welt änderst beziehungsweise wieder auf 1.8.1 downgradest. Jedoch wirst du wenn du downgradest warscheinlich zur 1.9/Final wieder kälte bekommen.

Wenn du die Seeds in Minecraft ändern willst such z.B in YouTube - Broadcast Yourself nach "Seeds in minecraft ändern". In den meisten wird empfohlen die Welt zu löschen, dies musst du überspringen (mach dir am besten ne sicherheits Kopie) (sie empfehlen die welt zu löschen weil sie in den Videos eigentlich draum geht bestimmte seeds in der alpha zu bekommen(wenn du sie geschaut hast ich habe die Videos *nicht* wegen dem Seed geschaut sondern ich hatte n ähnliches Problem wie du bei dem Sprung von 1.7.3 auf 1.8 wie du jetzt)).
Wenn du 1.9 spielst probier den Seed: 182541 aus


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Aber der Schnee und die Kälte ist eig. normal oder ist das ein Bug? Also wenn ich in 1.9 pre 5 ne welt machen würde hätte ich das selbe? Oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## i3810jaz (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Zur 1.9 Pre 5 gibt es einen neuen Welten generator wie bei 1.7.3 zu 1.8. Jedoch gibt es in Minecraft verschiedene Kälte regionen, diese werden für eine Possition aber nicht einmal generiert sondern werden "live" aus dem Seed ausgelesen. Es ist also normal und kein Bug.
@All sind eigentlich gerade welche da die Lust hätten spontan zusammen zu zocken, pvp oder sowas?


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ah ok  Also kann ich die Welt weiter spielen 

Habe übrigens Wüste, normales Land und Sumpf direkt neben einander  Berge auch gleich in Reichweite.

Muss ich meinem Feld ein Dach bauen?


----------



## i3810jaz (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

nö eigentlich nicht jedoch solltest du es umzäunen.


----------



## kero81 (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ich versteh das nich so ganz mit dem Update auf 1.9.5. Ich kann ne .jar runter laden und dann? Hilfe


----------



## i3810jaz (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Du musst auf C:\Users\Dein Nutzername\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\bin  da kopierst du die jar rein.


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Jo, habe ich gestern auch gemacht, komm mal TS Kero, dann sage ich dir wie ich es gemacht habe  Aber jaz hat es eig. schon erklärt.


----------



## i3810jaz (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Kann es ein das Rosa-Schafe natürlich spawnen? bei mir ist vorhin eins gespawnt. (1.9 Pre 5)

Tatsache Rosa-Schafe spawnen natürlich. http://de.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Schaf


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

@i3810jaz

rosa (und braune) schafe spawnen imho erst seit beta 1.5 natürlich. dafür aber relativ selten.


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ein braunes habe ich schon gefunden 

Ist eure Bude auch schon einmal komplett abgebrannt? Schaut mal in den Bilderthread  Zum Glück habe ich alles wieder hin bekommen


----------



## i3810jaz (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

So was ist mir eigentlich nie passiert, oder ich kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern.


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ich sage nur Lava  Teuflisches Zeug. Habs als erstes gar nicht gemerkt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*



Hatte schon zwei Rosa Schafe gefunden^^.
Hab zuerst gedacht ,ich hätte Haluzinationen :XD


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wer will schon rosa Wolle verbauen, a bekommt man ja Augenschmerzen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*


Kommt drauf an was du bauen willst.
Manche machen ja Bilder,oder Statuen.
Da braucht man evtl. Rosa^^.


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Eine Statue bauen habe ich ja vielleicht auch mal vor. Will nur nicht zu viel reinbringen, was dann so total künstlich aussieht, also ne Steinstatue oder eine Schwarz weiße oder rot weiße, aber zu viel Farbe dann nicht.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ich versuche immer ziemlich realistisch zu bauen. Wolle Benutz ich da meistens für Tepiche oder als eine Art Stein damit man Häuser "streichen" kann. (vllt. bau ich die Häuser mit diesem Baustiel aber auch  um sie sehen mittlerweile viel zu modern für den Rest meiner Map aus.


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ein Teppich ist ne gute Idee  Werde ich vielleicht mal machen.


----------



## kero81 (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wie Haus abgebrannt? War das aus holz? Meine besteht zum größten Teil nur aus Erde, kann das dann auch passieren?


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

ne eigentlich nicht Erde brennt nicht


----------



## <BaSh> (3. November 2011)

Erde kann brenne aber das Feuer verbreitet sich nicht


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Schaut hier : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war die Lava... Da was ja eig. überall Glas und Stein zwischen. WIe konnte das passieren? Es ist auch nicht gleich abgefackelt, ich habe ca. 5 mal geschalfen und es ist nichts passiert, als ich vom Holz hacken kahm, ist schon fast alles abgebrannt. Man jetzt muss ich ein 2. mal aufbauen... Mache ich nacher


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wenn man Lava nah an Holz baut brennt es, da es dem Holz in der nähe von Lava zu heiß ist.


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Welche Entferunng brauche ich? Welche Blöcke sind da gefärdet?


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Da bin ich echt kein Experte, es kommt aber sicherlich auf auf die Anzahl der Lava an, Bei einem Lavablock würden z.B 5 Blöcke reichen bei 2 brauchte man aber 7. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob diese Werte stimmen das ist nur ein denk Beispiel. Ich lager meine Lava ca. 10-15 Blöcke von Holz weg und es ist nichts passiert.


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ok, dann lass ich die Lava mal draußen


----------



## omega™ (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Vllt. hattest du auch Gewitter und es ist ein Blitz in dein Haus eingeschlagen, soll jetzt kein Scherz sein.


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

ich weiß es leider nicht  Weil das ist ja erst nach einiger Zeit nach dem Bau des Lavabeckens abgebrannt.


----------



## Clonemaster (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Möglicherweise ist das Huhn hineingefallen und ist brennend umher gehüpft und hat dein Haus angezündet  Ich glaub das geht auch..


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ein Zombie der brennt von außen geht dann auch ?


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Nein das währe mir neu. Brennende NPCs oder Player können nichts anzünden. (bin mir ziemlich sicher)


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ok, dann war es wahrscheinlich doch die Lava. Vielleicht mache ich mal einen Testaufbau


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

also eine in brand gesteckte kuh, schaf, schwein, zündet auf jeden fall auch die umgebung an. mehrfach gesehen wie dadurch wälder abgefackelt sind.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Echt ich hab mit Spoutcraft (Minecraft-Mod) rumgespielt (da kann ich direkt Feuer setzen) und da sind auch Tiere in brand geraten passiert ist aber nix (außer halt das was ich absichtlich gemacht hab).


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Welche Versionen habt ihr bei euren Versuchen benutzt?


----------



## kero81 (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Mann ich will nach hause und zocken. =(

Btw. hab ich gestern mal die 1.9.5 jar in den Minecraft Ordner kopiert und gestartet. Da setht immernoch im Launcher 1.8.1 ?! Muss ich sonst noch was machen oder is das normal so?


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ich will auuch zocken, dafür brauche ich aber das Game-


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wo bist du denn Kero? Schau mal noch in deine PN's  

Also du musst die 1.9.5 kopieren und die alte ersetzen. Dann musst du noch Patchen, wegen dem Wasser usw.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

@Kero so lange ingame 1.9 PreRelease 5 steht ist alles nor mal wenn nich schau ob die 1.9Pre5 datei den namen minecraft.jar hat wenn dieser Name belegt ist Mach ein backup und lösche die die minecraft.jar

Ich hab Spoutcraft 1.8.1 benutzt (Minecraft-Mod) http://dev.bukkit.org/client-mods/spoutcraft/  Dieser Mod bringt einen neuen Client und benötigt einen Premium-Accout (wie jedes normale Minecraft) jedoch gibt es kein "Play Offline"


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Du darfst nur nicht auf Updaten gehen, sonst zieht dir MC die 1.8.1


----------



## kero81 (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Mit dem MCPATCHER 2.2.1??? Bin noch am Arbeiten.


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Also wenn du das auf Pre 5 hast und das Game startest und auf Wasser schaust, steht da das du den Patcher starten sollst. ich habe sogar noch 2.2.0. Gibts 2.2.1 schon? Naja jedenfalls gehts so bei mir. Aber kopieren und ersetzen ist wichtig 
Kommst du heute noch TS?


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Hab ihr vllt. lust auf n wenig pvp oder so?


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Player Vs. Player? Was wird da gemacht? Gekämpft?


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

jo man könnt sich doch auf nem Server treffen.


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Und was machen?


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Gegen einander in minecraft kämpfen


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ne, darauf habe ich keine Lust, sorry


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Schon okay war nur ne Idee.


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Mit der Pre 5 kann man doch auch Tiere mit Weizen anlocken oder?


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

ja hab ich selbst aufprobiert jedoch musst du lange rumprobieren bis sie dir Folgen. (musst um sie rum laufen und "nerven" dann folgen sie dier irgendwann)


----------



## kero81 (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wenns nich zu spät wird komm ich noch ts. Boah bin ich froh das morgen Freitag ist.  
Also ich hab die alte gegen die neue jar getauscht, also ersetzt und gepatchet. Im Launcher steht aber noch 1.8.1 ?! Steht bei dir jetzt 1.9.5 Koyote???


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

@kero : Ok schau dann mit der PN, wenn es für mich wäre, hätte es Zeit, aber sie hat da Angst 


Ok, das versuche ich vill. nochmal, weil ich hab ein kleines Häuschen und nen Stall für Hühner gebaut 

Also Kero, ich habe die jar gedwonloadet, in den Bin Ordner und dann noch den MC patcher laufen lassen. Dann ging alles.
Welcher Launcher? Wenn ich die MC.exe Startet, kommt der Einloggbildschirm, der die Updates von 1.8.1 und älteren Versionen auflistet und dann logge ich mich ein, kommt das Menu wo ich SP, MP, Optionen usw. auswählen kann, da steht schon pre5 und dann wenn ich im game drinne bin steht auf pre5.


----------



## kero81 (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

So, bin aufm Weg nach hause. Ca. halbe Std ts Koyote.


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Schön, da freue ich mich.

Ach das mit dem Hühner mit Weizen anlocken geht, eben durften 2 Hühner ein neues Zuhause betreten  Mal schauen, vielleicht mögen sie sich ja so gerne, das ich mal schnell 3 daraus machen kann 
Man das ist echt ne geile Funktion  Muss ich noch Kühe, Schafe und Schweinestall bauen und die Tiere einfangen und fortpflanzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Kann mir einer sagen wieseo mich andauernd die Mobs wecken?
Bilder sind im Anhang, das ganze ist unter der Erde.


----------



## Koyote (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Du musst alles ausleuchten und darfst dein Bett nicht direkt an die Wand stellen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Es steht nicht direkt an der Wand, an jeder Seite hat es einen Block abstand.
Auch so klapt es nicht!


----------



## Koyote (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Schau einmal, ob du hier etwas findest, was du falsch gemacht hast : Bett, Spawn


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Was sollte ich auf dem Server noch für Plugins installieren?
Vorhanden sind:
- Essentials
- LWC
- Backup
- WorldEdit, WorldGuard
- NoCheat


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## i3810jaz (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ich würde Multiverse, Citizens und iConomy installieren


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Ich würde Multiverse, Citiciens und iConomy installieren


 ...Und warum? Was können die?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## i3810jaz (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Multiverse: Verschiedene Welten (man kann mit Portalen zu ihnen Reisen)(z.B Für eigene Creativ, Surival und PvP Welten) , Citizens sind NPCs die man zu Verkäufern/ Quests und viel mehr machen kann und iConomy (Money-Plugin) wird für die Citizens-Trader benötigt.


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Konnte jetzt eine nacht durchschlafen, habe das Bett noch mal verstellt und ein Loch in der Decke beseitigt.
.


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Multiverse: Verschiedene Welten (man kann mit Portalen zu ihnen Reisen)(z.B Für eigene Creativ, Surival und PvP Welten) , Citizens sind NPCs die man zu Verkäufern/ Quests und viel mehr machen kann und iConomy (Money-Plugin) wird für die Citizens-Trader benötigt.


 THX, Multiverserse könnte ich noch installieren. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wie kann man auf die 1.9 Pre 5 updaten?


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie kann man auf die 1.9 Pre 5 updaten?


 Google und Gehirn benutzen

ODER

minecraft.jar in X:\Users\Trollololol\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\bin in minecraft_1.8.1_backup_olol.jar umbennen und stattdessen diese einfügen: http://assets.minecraft.net/1_9-pre5/minecraft.jar


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Koyote (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Die Minecraft.jar für Pre5 downloaden, in den Ordner "X:\Users\XXX\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\bin" einfügen und ersetzen, wenn das Wasser dann nicht richtig dargestellt wird nochmal MCPatcher laufen lassen und fertig.


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

In dem Bin Orndern ist ist einmal: 
 minecraft.jar und einmal minecraft-1.8.1 welche soll ich ersetzen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> In dem Bin Orndern ist ist einmal:
> minecraft.jar und einmal minecraft-1.8.1 welche soll ich ersetzen?


 minecraft.jar... Einfach das machen, was ich geschrieben habe...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Koyote (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> In dem Bin Orndern ist ist einmal:
> minecraft.jar und einmal minecraft-1.8.1 welche soll ich ersetzen?


 Ziehe die gedownloadete .jar in den Ordner und klicke auf einfügen und ersetzen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Jetzt hat es funktioniert.

Gibt es einen Mod mit dem man bestimmt Punkte makieren kann  um dort später wieder hin zu finden?
Jedes mal F3 und die Werte aufschreiben ist etwas lästig.


----------



## Koyote (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Jop, gibt es,
schau mal nach zans oder reis Minimap.


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Man soll den Modloader ins MC.jar packen, das funktioniert bei mir nicht.


----------



## Koyote (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Was funktioniert denn genau nicht?


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Dieser Schritt, der hier im Video gemacht wird:Installing Rei's Minecraft Minimap (Video Tutorial) - YouTube
Also das kopien der ModLoader Datein.


----------



## Koyote (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Schau dir das hier an: http://gronkh.de/minecraft/minecraft-mods Und geh auf die verlinkten Seiten, da bekommst du auch Seite zum Modloader aus dem englischen MC Forum, da steht es alles beschrieben


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ich kann die files nicht in die .jar ziehen, das steht auch in der Anleitung.


----------



## Koyote (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Kommt da eine Fehlermeldung oder was?


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Es geht einfach nicht in 7Zip FM lässt er es einfach nicht zu.
Das Symbol sit ein Kreis mit einem Strich durch.


----------



## Koyote (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Achso, du bekommst es nicht mit 7Zip? Benutze doch WinRar


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

WinRar überschreibt alles andere, deswegen werde ich es nicht benutzen.
Ich muss doch die minecarft.jar nehmen in der sich META-INF  befindet?


Edit: Über den patcher klappt es.

Kann man alles über den mc patcher laufen lassen oder braucht man den Mod loader?


----------



## Koyote (5. November 2011)

Wegen dem ueberschreiben, mach doch ein backup.

Versuchs doch einfach


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ich habe ein Backup, allerdings kann ich das hier:[V1.9-pre5] zombe's modpack (26 mods) [V5.4 upd: 29.oct] - Minecraft Forum nicht mit dem Patcher benutzen dann kommt irgendsoeine Fehlermeldung.

Die Karte habe ich mittlerweile installiert.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

und ich mach jetzt pause. eigentlich mach ich schon seit 2 wochen (mal wieder minecraftpause) pause, aber auf grund windows neuinstallation und neuer graka werd ich einfach mal abwarten was die final bringt, bevor ich wieder anfange. ein anderer grund könnte natürlich sein, das ich sowieso nur schubweise bock auf mc habe, könnte aber nur ein. oder auch nicht...

manchmal braucht das rl auch mal andere ablenkung.


----------



## Koyote (5. November 2011)

Welche Fehlermeldung? Was steht da?

Pause? Zock was anderes, an pausen denke ich nicht. An Rl auch nicht


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Jetzt steht dort nichts mehr, allerdings funktioniert der Mod auch nicht.

Mit welchem Mod kann noch Fly einsetzen?


----------



## kero81 (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Mod Mod Mod... Was viel wichtiger ist: Welche TExture Packs kennt ihr für 1.9.5 ??? 

Hab da eins gefunden, das sieht richtig geil aus. Aber mann kanns iwie nicht runterladen...

High Definition Texture's Pack for Minecraft 1.9 UQ.UPADTED! Minecraft Texture Pack


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Das hier: [16x, 32x, 64x, 128x, 256x, 512x][1.9pre5] Sphax PureBDCraft (v0.9.5 - 27/10/11) - Minecraft Forum in 128x.
Finde ich persönlich sehr gut.


----------



## kero81 (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Jo, das sieht garnicht schlecht aus. Z.Zt. nutze ich das aus dem Anhang. Ist nur n bissl dunkel, musste die HElligkeit auf 100& drehen damit es ordentlich aussieht. Gibts realistisches Wasser für 1.9.5?


----------



## i3810jaz (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wenn du dieses Realistische Wasser meinst [1.8.1] Water Shader alpha v4d - Minecraft Forum nein. Das sind Mods die werden eigentlich nur zu "vollen" Versionen geupdatet.


----------



## kero81 (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Genau das Wasser meinte ich. Naja, dann wart ich auf die Final.


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

So schlecht sieht das Wasser doch gar nicht aus?


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn ihr einen Creeper seht?
Und wie kann man seine Skin verändern?


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Sprinten, schlagen, zurück laufen und das ganze von vorne bis er stirbt.


----------



## i3810jaz (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wenn du nen Skin willst loggst du dich bei minecraft.net ein und gehst auf Profile da kannst du deinen Skin ändern.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ich habe auch den ersten (Zombie)Spawner gefunden.


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Cool  Wenn du ihn mit Fackeln ausleuchtest wird das Spawnen verhindert.

Wie kann man sich am besten eine Monsterfalle bauen? Brauche Gunpowder.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

@Koyote

such mal bei youtube nach monsterfalle, mobtower oder mobtrap da gibt es doch unmengen an tutorials und vorstellungen zu.

aber um genügend material für nen anständigen mobtower zu bekommen, wirst du wohl den ein oder anderen berg per hand abtragen müssen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Das weiß ich schon, bin aber zum 2 mal von einem Creeper umgebracht geworden.
Mein dümster Tod war, als ich mit  1 Herz vom Dach gesprungen bin und danach tot war.

Schau dir zB mal Gronkhs Monsterfalle an.


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das weiß ich schon, bin aber zum 2 mal von einem Creeper umgebracht geworden.
> Mein dümster Tod war, als ich mit  1 Herz vom Dach gesprungen bin und danach tot war.
> (...)


 Ich bin mal in GTA IV mit einem Roller gegen solche Holz-Gemäldehalter(ja ich bin so dumm, ich weiß nicht wie das heißt...) gefahren und gestorben : D


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (6. November 2011)

Die wohl effektivste ist Gronkh's Häcksler ®©.


----------



## Re4dt (6. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Die wohl effektivste ist Gronkh's Häcksler ®©.



Also der bis jetzt echt geilste "Häcksler" den ich gesehen habe war der von Naborad


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wo kann man den sehen?

Wie soll ich am besten ein Dach bauen.


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Mit Treppenstufen z.B. aus Holz, schau dir mal mein Dach von meinem 3 mal aufgebautem Haus an


----------



## Re4dt (6. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man den sehen?
> 
> Wie soll ich am besten ein Dach bauen.



Am besten fragst du ihn  er ist auch hier im Forum. 

Dach am besten aus Treppenstufen...
Oder Halfsteps


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Hat der auch nen YT Channel?


----------



## Re4dt (6. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung. 

Aufjedenfall gab es seine Monsterfalle auf der dasCraftwerk Map. Da konnte ich es auch testen. Einfach GIGANTISCH!


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Mir ist gerade was nerviges Aufgefallen.
Mein "haus" hat eine Tür die vorne ist, dort sollte anfangs die Felder hin, doch mit dem Berg war mir das zu unpraktisch, also sind die Felder hinter dem Haus.
Jetzt muss ich jedes mal wenn ich dort hin möchte, durch den Schacht zur Falltür gehen und dort hinaus klettern.

Das gnaze ist total umständlich.

PS: Das mit den Treppen habe ich mir schon gedacht.
Warum kann man sowas nicht aus Stones machen?


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

Weisst du, wie man sich ueber die informieren kann?
Geht auch aus stones. Sieht nur komisch aus. Gibt auch steintreppen glaube ich.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Es geht halt nur mit Cobblestones und nicht mit "Clean"Stones, das ist mein Problem.


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Du kannst stone machen, indem du Cobblestone in den Ofen setzt. 4 mal stone je 2x2, dann kannste auch schöne Steine machen


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Treppen gehen damit aber nicht und man sollte schon alles lesen.


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ich habe alles gelesen. Man kann nur aus Stone ein dach bauen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Und wie kann ich den Modloader für die Pre installieren?

Das Unterscheide sich ja von der normalen Variante.


----------



## kero81 (7. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

@Koyote
Man kann auch ein dach aus holz bauen. Schau mal bei YouTube, da gibt es tutorials zu.

Ich musste gestern worldedit installieren weil ich mich verlaufen hätte. XD dabei hab ich mir mal die map von oben angesehen. Ich hab ans Ende der map eine Markierung gesetzt und din dann im Spiel dort hin gelaufen. Allerdings war die map dort nicht zuende, es ging weiter. Weiß jemand ob die map sich wiederholt oder neu generiert wird?


----------



## Clawhammer (7. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ne es wiederholt sich nichts, es wird jedesmal neugeneriert


----------



## kero81 (7. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Oha, krass. XD


----------



## RedBrain (7. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Das ist klar. ^^

In Creative Modus bin ich überall hingeflogen. 30km (!) von Spawn entfernt und keine Ende im Sicht!


----------



## Koyote (7. November 2011)

Ich weis doch wie man daecher baut 
Kero schau mal nach chunks, ich glaube das hing doch mit der mapgroesse zusammen bzw. Der berechnung.
Nach unten und oben gibt es aber eine begrenzung.
Cheaten ist im survival doch bloed


----------



## kero81 (7. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wer cheatet denn? Hab mich nur zum spawn gesetzt weil ich mich gnadenlos verirrt hatte.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Kann mal einer was im Bilderthread schreiben, ich hab neues material.
Habe mir einen Fail gelistet, dadruch habe ich jetzt ~10 Steinspitzhacken.


PS:Nur was ist cheaten?


----------



## Koyote (7. November 2011)

kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer cheatet denn? Hab mich nur zum spawn gesetzt weil ich mich gnadenlos verirrt hatte.



Achso, spezialfunktionen  Warum hast du nicht einfach ne kiste gebaut, alles reingelegt, riesen dirt ausstaplung, bis es nicht mehr geht und dann sterben  kommst du in den haus und irgentwann wuerdest du die kiste wieder finden. Aber jeder wie ers will


----------



## ChaoZ (7. November 2011)

Mich juckts schon so stark in den Fingern, wieder zu zocken  Aber ich warte bis Release, lese keine Patchnotes und lass mich überraschen


----------



## Koyote (7. November 2011)

Dauert ja nicht mehr so lange  besonders cool finde ich, dass man Tiere anlocken kann.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Es dauert noch 11 tage.

WTF, dort habe ich gerade einen Slime gefunden.
Ich dachte die brauchen sehr viel Platz?!

Edit 2: das habe ich alles gefunden,


----------



## toony1981 (9. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wenn ich den Nether betrete bin ich nach 10 Sec. tot, kann man da nicht mehr so rein?


----------



## Koyote (9. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Welches Texturepack würdet ihr mir als Alternative zu Misa empfehlen?


----------



## Re4dt (9. November 2011)

Also ich finde die Texturen Packs von Honeyball auch genial


----------



## Koyote (9. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Aber welches soll ich nehmen?  Gronkh hat ja auch eins von Honeyball, aber welches?


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Sein eigenes Gronkh.de Pack!
 Das hatte er mal gesagt.


----------



## Re4dt (9. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

[64X][1.9Pre5/1.8] MEINE KRAFT + Halloween (6 PACKS) - 30th oct. - Minecraft Forum
MK Royal.


----------



## Koyote (9. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Ah ok danke. Nur irgentwie ist das bei Gronkh immer in ner besseren Auflösung? Also unten die Symbole z.B.


----------



## coalaa (9. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

64px [mc1.9.PRE5] MK HALLOWEEN1.0.zip (google- suchen)
und dazu minimap (auch für server) 
Installing Rei's Minecraft Minimap (Video Tutorial) - YouTube


----------



## Clawhammer (10. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Falls es jemandem Interessieren sollte, 
*
Der Server Das Craftwerk wird mit 99%iger Sicherheit ab dem Release 1.0 (also dem 18.11.2011) wieder on Air sein.*²

Derzeit ist dieser auch Online jedoch nur auf 1.8.1 ...

²Änderungen vorbehalten da es noch nicht vorher zusehen ist wann die Bukkit version erscheint.


----------



## i3810jaz (10. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Toll.  Ich glaube ich schaue morgen vorbei


----------



## Clawhammer (10. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Joar, im übrigen ist immer noch die alte Karte on Air. ( Das Craftwerk = Map )


----------



## i3810jaz (10. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Kann es sein das man (noch) nicht joinen kann?


----------



## Clawhammer (10. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

eigentlich schon aber warte mal eben nicht das es noch die 1.7.3 ist xD

jap es ist noch die 1.7.3


----------



## Sebastian1980 (10. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

I think we should to a release candidate for Minecraft 1.0 soon. *Like tomorrow, or possibly monday.* Does @jeb_ agree?


----------



## Clawhammer (10. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wenn das so ist dann denke ich werden wir pünktlich zum 18.11. die Pforten öffnen da, dann sicherlich nicht mehr viel gemacht wird und Bukkit eventl. rauskommt


----------



## Koyote (10. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Wurden schon alle Sachen gesagt, die bei Release neu dazu kommen?


----------



## i3810jaz (10. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

@Clawhammer: Kannst ja vllt. in der zwischen Zeit mal nen Trailer für den Server machen und den bei YT uppen. (Dass der Server nicht immer so lehr wie früher ist)


----------



## Clawhammer (11. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

Joar nja, Naboradd und ich sind noch am überlegen wie wir das machen da ja einer Map Generator eingebaut wird/wurde. Da müssen wir die Karte wahrscheinlich zerschnippeln oder die Bauten "verpflanzen".


----------



## i3810jaz (11. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

@Clawhammer Ich denke die Hauptkarte ist groß genug.   Und wenn doch neu Generiert werden muss könnt ihr ja die Brotmesserschnitte aneinander anpassen das sollte weniger Arbeit sein.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PreRelease 5)*

So here's the 6th beta 1.9 prerelease

für den server, wie immer einfach die .jar im getwitterten link umbenennen.

aber vorsicht, bei diesem update funktionieren keine türen mehr ohne redstone. das wird vorraussichtlich erst am sonntag gefixxt. i have no more known bugs.
ansonsten, ein fairer tausch für drachen und the end.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PR VI)*

Danke für die Information


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PR VI)*

Dann warte ich lieber mit dem update  wenn ich die Holztüren nicht öffnen kann.

Brauch man wirklich Redstone oder reichen Druckplatten aus?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PR VI)*

ich bleibe auch bei der pre 5. bis zur 1.0 ist es ja nicht mehr so weit, die wird dann ja hoffentlich weitgehend bugfrei erscheinen.


----------



## Koyote (12. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PR VI)*

Gibt es für den MP einen Mod, mit dem man Türen mit einem zahlenschloss oder ähnlichem verknüpfen kann? Damit auch nur User X in Hütte X kann und User Y in Hütte Y? Wie ein Schlüssel...


----------



## Sebastian1980 (12. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PR VI)*

du kannst mit dem bukkitplugin lwc deine türen und truhen verpsperren und user eintragen welche darauf zufreifen können.


----------



## zockerprince15 (12. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PR VI)*

Kannst du bitte einen link von dem bukkit plugin reinstellen.
da ich selber auf der such nach sowas bin


----------



## Sebastian1980 (12. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PR VI)*

LWC - Bukkit


----------



## Koyote (13. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PR VI)*

Habt ihr seit heute auch so ein komisches Geräusch bei den Türen?


----------



## RedBrain (13. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (1.9 PR VI)*

Minecraft 1.0 Release Canditate 2 wurde erschienen! RC1 wurde übersprungen weil es schief gelaufen ist. ^^

Client
http://assets.minecraft.net/rc2/minecraft.jar
Server
http://assets.minecraft.net/rc2/minecraft_server.jar


----------



## Clawhammer (13. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Danke Redbrain. Leider zuspät den Server darauf vorzubereiten... also warten Bis morgen ... mal sehen wann Bukkit Uptodate ist


----------



## Koyote (13. November 2011)

Die Kamera ist jetzt wirklich besser


----------



## Star_KillA (13. November 2011)

Wann ist denn jetzt eigentlich Release Date ? Der 20. ?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

zur minecon, zum gefühltesten 13545sten mal. irgendwann in den beiden minecontagen. datum? ---> threadsuche oder google...


----------



## Koyote (14. November 2011)

Was sagt ihr zu den neuen sounds? Mir haben die alten an manchen stellen besser gefallen.


----------



## Russel Grow (14. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Ich hoffe dass, die Angetriebene-Lohre, endlich mal RICHTIG funktioniert. Sprich: Wenn ich mich in ne leere Lohre hocke, das mich das Teil dann auch schieben kann!


----------



## taks (14. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass, die Angetriebene-Lohre, endlich mal RICHTIG funktioniert. Sprich: Wenn ich mich in ne leere Lohre hocke, das mich das Teil dann auch schieben kann!


 
Die angetriebene Lohre ist nur für den Warentransport gedacht


----------



## Russel Grow (14. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*



taks schrieb:


> Die angetriebene Lohre ist nur für den Warentransport gedacht


 Voll doof! Schön wärs wenn das Ding auch ziehen könnte und man einen richtigen Zug bastelln kann, sowas wär gut!


----------



## Koyote (14. November 2011)

Es gibt so viele Ideen, seit froh, dass es das gibt, was vorhanden ist


----------



## Russel Grow (14. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*



Koyote schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Ideen, seit froh, dass es das gibt, was vorhanden ist


 Ach, Mensch, man könnte das Ganze so sehr verbessern, ich hätte da soviele Ideen... nur lassen Die sich nicht realisieren, da ich kein Programmierer bin.


----------



## Der Maniac (14. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Lern Java und Programmiers mit ein!  Wir haben damals inner Schule auch den Java-Hamster (--> Google) in nen Terrorhamster umgebaut der durch die Wände durchlaufen konnte xD

Nicht böse verstehen, aber manchmal gibt es Dinge die man selbst gerne hätte, aber sonst keiner (Wobei ich mir diese "Züge" auch wünsche!  ). Man kann ja schauen ob es sowas als Mod gibt, ansonsten einfach mal ne Mod-Anfrage im Minecraftforum posten... Auf Englisch versteht sich :p


----------



## zockerprince15 (16. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Hey
hatt hier eigentlich wer einen eigenen server?
wo ich drauf könnt.
(hab natürlich das originale minecraft gekauft)


----------



## i3810jaz (16. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Clawhammer hat nen Server. Der Server is derzeit auf 1.7.3 er updated ihn sobald Minecraft final ist und das dazugehörige Bukkit drausen ist.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Genau ... leider liegt die Arbeit dazwischen ... sonst hätte ich bestimmt die RC2 schon installiert. Na gut ich hab' heute "nur" bis 13Uhr in der Schule (bin AZUBI). 

Dann werde ich das mal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Sebastian1980 (17. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

edit//
die war eine antwort auf einen bereits gelöschten beitrag.


----------



## RedBrain (17. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Ein Easteregg in Skyrim!
Bitte unbedingt ansehen!

http://www.minecraftforum.net/news/316-minecraftin-skyrim/

Ein tolles Aktion von Bethesda!


----------



## Senfgurke (17. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

hm, ich kann da abstimmen, aber sehe nix von wegen Easteregg zu Minecraft...


----------



## RedBrain (17. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

UUUUPS!
Wird gleich korrigiert


EDIT: Korrigiert!


----------



## Gast1111 (17. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Hammer Notched Pickaxe


----------



## ChaoZ (18. November 2011)

1.0 ist noch nicht draußen.


----------



## RedBrain (18. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

*EDIT: Heute Abend ab 22 Uhr (MEZ) - Min**ecraft Launch von Notch*, *weil es in Las Vegas ab 1 bis 2:30 Uhr (PST*) Nachmittag ist.*

*Pacific Standard Time

Quelle: http://minecon.mojang.com/about


Das ist Notch's Verlauf von der Entstehung eines Spiels Minecraft bis zur Minecon ist alles dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: The Rise of Minecraft | Visual.ly


----------



## kero81 (18. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Hallo, 
Weiß denn schon jemand ob die serverfiles heute Abend auch schon erscheinen werden?


----------



## RedBrain (18. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Das weiß ich nicht. Eigentlich sollte Client und Server gleichzeitig erschienen.


Erste Review

Eurogamer (eng.) - 10/10


Live-Stream zu Minecon
MineCon 2011 - Minecraft Convention - IGN

2te Link
http://de.twitch.tv/ignlive#r=-rid-&s=em


UPDATE:
Es geht gleich los in 15 Minuten!


----------



## Koyote (18. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Kann man bei Weizen das Wasser auch unter die Erde, also einen Block tiefer machen? Oder muss dann wasser in der gleichen Ebene sein?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (18. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

man muss gar kein wasser verwenden, das beschleunigt nur. wenn allerdings wasser verwendet wird, muss es auf der gleichewn ebene wie der weizen sein, da wasser nur ackerboden auf gleicher ebene bewässert.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (18. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

die final in form von 1.0 ist gerade released worden.


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Update läuft.

Es ging doch jetzt von 1.8 direkt auf 1.0, oder?


----------



## Russel Grow (18. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Und was ist nun anderst?


----------



## RedBrain (19. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*

Version History von Minecraft Wiki
Version history - Minecraft Wiki


----------



## Clawhammer (19. November 2011)

*[Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Leider gibt es noch kein Bukkit Update ... -.-'

EDIT: 

Ich habe den Server jetzt auf der Version 1.0 laufen. Allerdings ohne irgendwelchen Mods ... zum Ausprobieren und testen könnt Ihr gerne vorbei kommen.

Dascraftwerk.de


----------



## Senfgurke (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

ich kann nicht updaten 

bleibt immer stehen, mal bei 28%, mal bei 40%


----------



## Koyote (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Also bei mir funktioniert alles, warte doch einfach ab, wenn es stehen bleibt, vielleicht, geht es dann schlagartig weiter. Oder gibt der ganze Prozess keine Rückmeldung?


----------



## Senfgurke (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

habs ~20 Minuten laufen lassen. Bleibt stehen, aber ist nicht, dass das Programm abstürzt, wie das ja manchmal der fall ist, dass alles weiß wird und dann dieses Fenster von Windows kommt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Update läuft.
> 
> Es ging doch jetzt von 1.8 direkt auf 1.0, oder?


 


Kam noch pre relase 1.9 und 1.9.5.
Update heute Morgen um 1,30UHR.
keine Probleme ausser,das Misa nicht mehr richtig funzt..

Mal wieder.^^

Suche Misa update und Patcher.
Wenn einer was findet -bitte Melden.

-Minecraft Bilderthreat:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread.html -


MFG


----------



## Koyote (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Dann weiß ich auch nicht, woran es liegt  

Naja, ich denke wenn man Misa und Patcher haben will, muss man sich eben noch etwas gedulden, auf der 1.9 5 läuft ja alles super


----------



## ChaoZ (19. November 2011)

Bin ich der einzige der von 1.0 enttäuscht ist? Ich meine, früher zu Alpha Zeiten kam jeden Freitag ein Update, dass das Spiel richtig verändert hat. Vielleicht habe ich mir auch einfach zu viel erwartet. Ich dachte, man bekommt ein neues Menü, ein Intro, ein kleines Tutorial, Skillsystem etc....


----------



## Sebastian1980 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Suche Misa update und Patcher


 
misa 4.0 download

mcpatcher 2.2.2 download

funktioniert beides super mit mc 1.0, gerade selber getestet. die links stammen aus den entsprechenden threads auf minecraftforum.net.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Es gibt noch sehr viele neue Sachen:Version history - Minecraft Wiki.
Dürfte aber nicht so sehr auffallen.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. November 2011)

Vielleicht bin ich da etwas zu sehr von Skyrim verwöhnt, aber ich wünsche mir:
-Neue Waffen (Äxte, Streitkolben, Doppelschwerter)
-Einen Schild zum blocken
-Mindestens 15 neue Gegnertypen
-Zufällig auf der Map rumfliegende Drachen (selten)
-Drachennester, wo man dann Dracheneier bzw. Drachenbabys findet, die man klauen kann. Diese muss man dann vor dem großen Drachen verteidigen, und man kann seinen kleinen Drachen züchten und stärker machen
-ausführlicher Handel mit Dorfbewohnern
-Skillsystem


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Mach doch einfach eine Mod , dann hast du deine Wünsche erfüllt.
Notch wird sowas wohl er nicht machen.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. November 2011)

Ich kann das nicht. 

Ich hab mir einfach einen größeren Sprung von 1.8 zu 1.0 erwartet. Klar, Enchantement und so sind cool, aber viel mehr ist da auch nicht.


----------



## Koyote (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der von 1.0 enttäuscht ist? Ich meine, früher zu Alpha Zeiten kam jeden Freitag ein Update, dass das Spiel richtig verändert hat. Vielleicht habe ich mir auch einfach zu viel erwartet. Ich dachte, man bekommt ein neues Menü, ein Intro, ein kleines Tutorial, Skillsystem etc....


 Stimmt, ein bisschen größere Änderungen hätte ich mir auch vorgestellt.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich weiß nicht wie man die macht.
Gibt es dazu irgnedwo eine Anleiung?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> misa 4.0 download
> 
> mcpatcher 2.2.2 download
> 
> funktioniert beides super mit mc 1.0, gerade selber getestet. die links stammen aus den entsprechenden threads auf minecraftforum.net.


 
DANKE

ohne Misa geht garnicht^^.

Danke



Jetzt fehlt nur noch HD-Wasser^^

PPS.: änderungen waren ja in der Pre release 1.9,1.9.5
sind ja doch einige änderungen seit 1.8

brauche immer noch rotierende Blöcke....fals Notch das mal liest: XD


----------



## Sebastian1980 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [ST] Minecraft auf zum grossen Finale (RC2 1.0)*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> ohne Misa geht garnicht^^.


 doch


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Was ist das denn für ein bug :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtqTnT5MQis?:ugly:


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*


Ist das nicht ein alter Bug??
den gabs doch schon in der Alpha
brauch obsidian und Diamanten^^


----------



## Dragon70 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hi mal ne Frage, kann ich mir jetzt auf ebay nen gift code für ca. 7€ holen oder ist die Beta phase schon vorbei? 



MFG Dragon


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

ich weiß es eben nicht, deswegen habe ich nachgefragt.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

die betaphase ist seit gestern abend vorbei. das spiel wurde zu beginn der minecon offiziell in final 1.0 released.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Welche guten Texturenpacks gibt es noch neben: Misa, Honeyballs und dem PureBD Craft?
Wollen mir atm alle nicht so gefallen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



turbosnake schrieb:


> ich weiß es eben nicht, deswegen habe ich nachgefragt.



Mein Sohn kennt den ersten verfielfältigungsbug.
Der jetzt ist auf jeden fall anders.
Könnte ein neuer sein^^.
Hab leider kein Obsidian oder Diamanten im Normalmodus^^.


----------



## Koyote (19. November 2011)

Für misa gibts noch ein update von einem lp, mir faellt nur der name gerade nicht ein, sieht aber viel besser aus.


----------



## i3810jaz (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Dieses Texturenpack ist gut: Topic: KDS PhotoRealism Pack - KDStudios


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein bug :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtqTnT5MQis?:ugly:



Hab noch ne map von 1.8 gefunden da hab ich alles benötigte gefunden.
Da klappt das leider nicht.
Vlt. geht das nur mit ner neuen Map der Vollversion??^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*


Hab nen Bug in der Finalen version entdeckt.

Meine Kühe auf den Minecars vermehren sich.

Hatte fünf gekapert....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread-17.html


----------



## Koyote (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ohne, dass du etwas machst?  Was passiert wenn du das dann so ne halbe Stunde fahren lässt?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Koyote schrieb:


> Ohne, dass du etwas machst?  Was passiert wenn du das dann so ne halbe Stunde fahren lässt?



Also immer wenn ich die Map neu spawn glaub ich entstehen neue.
Bin aber noch nicht ganz klaar wie das funtzt...
Meld mich wenn ich mehr weiß.


----------



## Koyote (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Gut, wäre echt interessant näheres zu wissen.  In welcher Version wurde die Map erstellt?


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Das erste, was mir in der neuen Version auffällt:
Die tollen Geräusche, welche einen aufmerksam auf Schaden wegen Kontakt mit "BODEN" machen... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Was kann man mit Pistons bauen?

Edit: Wie kann ich vernüftig eine "Bahn"strecke bauen, wo das Cart auch wieder hoch fährt?


----------



## i3810jaz (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@all Bukkit ist für 1.0.0 inoffiziell drausen: dev-CraftBukkit [Jenkins]


----------



## Koyote (20. November 2011)

Z.B. eine Erntemaschine kann man mit pistons bauen oder einen cobblestone generator, der einem die cobblestones rausschiebt.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Cobbles habe ich mehr als genug.

Wie bauen ich Strecke mit Schienen die ich auch wieder hochfahren kann?
Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten als die Powered Rail?


----------



## Koyote (20. November 2011)

Ausser powered Rails wuerde mir nichts einfallen. Ob das mit wasserstrom geht weiß ich auch nicht, muesstest du testen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Orka45 (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hey leute. Auf welchen Servern spielt ihr eig. alle? 
Ich habe mir geadacht, zu 1.0 wieder mit MC anzufangen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich atm auf keinem,


----------



## Koyote (20. November 2011)

Du koenntest versuchen den minecart ins wasser fallen zu lassen und dan durch stroemung zu transportieren, was sich aber bei ner steilen flaeche schwierig gestaltet, wenn das ueberhaupt geht. Was spricht gegen booster rails? Goldverbrauch?


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Gold habe nicht so viele und das ich keine lust habe Holz zu hacken mit der hand.

Dazu kommt das ich noch Lever brauche um sie zu aktivieren.


----------



## Re4dt (20. November 2011)

Hey Leute,
Spiele seit 1.0 nun wieder recht oft MC. Eins stört mich obwohl ich die Sichtweite auf Far hab reicht es mir nicht. Kann ich die irgendwie durch Mod oder so erweitern ? 
Und ich hab irgendwie komische Grafikfehler mit meiner neuen Karte. Manchmal sind die Ecken der Blöcke mit einem langen weißen Streifen erkennbar oder wenn ich über Wasser Fliege und runterschaue dann sieht das Wasser echt komisch aus.


----------



## Koyote (20. November 2011)

Was sagt ihr zu den sounds der release? Vor allem wenn man nen enderman toetet, hoert sich das komisch an. Wenn man etwas isst, denkt man, man ist ein schwein 

Turbo, von nichts kommt nichts


----------



## Paddman (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

hallo MC fans könnt ihr mir sagen wieso das spiel meines kollegen immer abstürtzt 
PC ist gut ausgestatet (BF3 tauglich)
hab das ganze schon mal erklährt man konnte mir aber nicht helfen

immer wenn es abstürtzt heisst es internal exception:java.net.sockettimeoutexception:read timed out


----------



## i3810jaz (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@Orka, Claws Server ist wieder oben und wird bald auf Bukkit geupdatet.


----------



## Re4dt (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Paddman schrieb:


> hallo MC fans könnt ihr mir sagen wieso das spiel meines kollegen immer abstürtzt
> PC ist gut ausgestatet (BF3 tauglich)
> hab das ganze schon mal erklährt man konnte mir aber nicht helfen
> 
> immer wenn es abstürtzt heisst es internal exception:java.net.sockettimeoutexception:read timed out


 Hat er auch Java 64Bit Version bzw die neueste?
Ansonsten kompletten MC Ordner löschen alle Mods etc raus und neu installieren.


----------



## Paddman (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

was für n server


----------



## i3810jaz (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich hab das an Orka geschrieben, deswegen auch @Orka´. Mit dir hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Für die es interessiert. Ich bereite den Server nun vor für Bukkit. Mit der alten Karte. 

Für Spieler die den Server noch nicht kennen: www.dascraftwerk.de


EDIT: Leider sind noch nicht alle Plugins für die 1.0 verfügbar. Ich werde trotz allerdem versuchen den Server zum laufen zubekommen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Habt ihr auch eine Uhr oben rechts in MC im SP`?
hatte dort bis gerade keine und habe einen kurzen Updatebildschirm gesehen.


----------



## Da_Obst (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@Claw
Läuft der Server jetzt wieder?

@
Was für eine Uhr? ^^
Mach mal 'n Screen wenn die noch da ist...


----------



## Clawhammer (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ne der Server läuft nicht er macht Probleme mit der Karte ... ich denke da werde ich wohl Basteln müssen :/

Ihr werdet eine Rundmail erhalten sobald der Server wieder zu 100% läuft. Im Moment warte ich ja noch auf den Dev


----------



## Da_Obst (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Mag "1.0" die alten Maps nicht? 
Oder liegts an dem einen Plugin welches ihr zum Generieren der Karte hergenommen habt?

Edit:
Ok, 
Mag auch mal wieder zocken


----------



## Clawhammer (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ja irgendwie gibt es da ein Problem. mal sehen wie es da weiter geht. entweder machen wir die Häuser verpflanzen auf einer neuen karte oder nja mal sehen


----------



## Koyote (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich hätte da mal 2 Fragen zu Minecraft und ein paar, die das Spiel suchten können mir da bestimmt helfen.
Mein Vorhaben ist eine Monsterfalle zu bauen, die auf dem Aufprallprinzip funktioniert.... Aber das erste Problem habe ich schon beim Spawn... Es spawnt einfach nichts. Hier mal der Spawn: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Decke bis zur Welt ist 2 Blöcke dick. Ich habe nichts gefunden, was gegen die Spawnbedingungen die im Wiki stehen spricht, nur das mit der Entfernung Spieler - Falle habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden.


> NPC spawnen in einem Bereich von 24 bis 144 Blöcken um den Spieler herum





> Der Spieler muss zwischen 25 und 72 Blöcke vom Spawn-Bereich entfernt  sein. (Mobs spawnen in einem 144x144 Quadrat um den Spieler herum)


Die zweite Frage:
Wenn sie dann nun mal spawnen würden, würden die Items dann ins Wasser fallen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Weil aufprallen tun die Monster ja noch auf der Erde. Oder kann ich die Monster auch auf fließendes Wasser aufprallen lassen? Weil ich habe angst, dass das Wasser die Monster gut abfängt und sie überleben


----------



## Da_Obst (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Zu dem mit der Entfernung:
Wenn die Falle steht, musst du mindestens 25 Blöcke entfernt sein, damit was spawnt...
Aber nicht weiter als 144 da dann wieder nichts kommt, das selbe Problem hab ich auch mit meiner Falle auf Claw's Server, 
denn die liegt so abgelegen das da nie Monster spawnen ^^

Das mit der Wasserhöhe weiss ich nicht genau, ich denke das es noch Schaden machen müsste wenn da 1 block-hoch Wasser ist...


----------



## Koyote (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ok danke. Bin gerade dabei, mir eine Hütte über das Ding zu bauen, jetzt spawnen die wie verrückt  Jetzt kommen die Monster aber noch nicht wirklich runter. Also für die Spinne muss ich das ganze 2 Blöcke breit machen und dann stehen die anderen halt alle oben, aber ob ich die auf fließendem Wasser spawnen kann? Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## kero81 (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Also ich spiele auf meinem Server!  Läuft aber noch die 1.9pre5. Werd die Woche mal schauen was es alles schon von Bukkit für 1.0 gibt und den Server dann auch den aktuellen Stand bringen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wer kann alles auf den Server?

Die Uhr sieht man nicht auf Screenshots.


----------



## kero81 (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Jeder der keinen Mist macht wie z.b. Bauwerke kaputt machen oder sowas. Ich sehs ja eh in der Log wers war. 

Den Server findest du wenn du in meinem Profil auf "Homepage" klickst. "Homepage" findest du da auf der Linken Seite.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Jetzt weiß ich wo für deine Sig steht.

Ich habe MC noch nie im MP gespielt, deswegen weiß ich nicht wie ich es machen soll.


----------



## Re4dt (20. November 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> Spiele seit 1.0 nun wieder recht oft MC. Eins stört mich obwohl ich die Sichtweite auf Far hab reicht es mir nicht. Kann ich die irgendwie durch Mod oder so erweitern ?
> Und ich hab irgendwie komische Grafikfehler mit meiner neuen Karte. Manchmal sind die Ecken der Blöcke mit einem langen weißen Streifen erkennbar oder wenn ich über Wasser Fliege und runterschaue dann sieht das Wasser echt komisch aus.



Hat niemand eine Idee woran die Grafikfehler liegen könnte oder ein Mod um die Sichtweite zu erweitern?


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hast du ein Textreapck installiert?
Daran kann sowas auch liegen.


----------



## Koyote (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hast du gepacht?


----------



## <BaSh> (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@Kero81 spielt ihr Adventure oder Creative?


----------



## Alche (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Hat niemand eine Idee woran die Grafikfehler liegen könnte oder ein Mod um die Sichtweite zu erweitern?



1. Die Grafikfehler liegen bestimmt an eingeschalteter Anistropischer Filterung und/oder Anit-Aliasing.
2. Es giebt ne Mod um die Sichtweite zu erhöhen, aber die ist momentan nur für 1.8.1.  [1.8.1] Double/+50%/25% more View Distance mod updated 9/18 - Minecraft Forum


----------



## Koyote (21. November 2011)

<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> @Kero81 spielt ihr Adventure oder Creative?



Adventure wird gespielt.


----------



## Clawhammer (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@snake: Auf dem Server kann jeder spielen der sich an die Spielregeln hält.


----------



## <BaSh> (21. November 2011)

Mh höert sich interessant an


----------



## Re4dt (21. November 2011)

Alche schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Grafikfehler liegen bestimmt an eingeschalteter Anistropischer Filterung und/oder Anit-Aliasing.
> 2. Es giebt ne Mod um die Sichtweite zu erhöhen, aber die ist momentan nur für 1.8.1.  [1.8.1] Double/+50%/25% more View Distance mod updated 9/18 - Minecraft Forum



Ohh danke für den Tipp  
Und wo schalt ich die Funktion ab?  

Will jetzt nur noch hoffen das der Mod geupdated wird.


----------



## <BaSh> (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich möchte wieder DokuCraft als Texturepack


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Was ist jetzt nochmal  Clawhammers Server?


----------



## i3810jaz (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Meinst du die IP-Adresse?
Wenn, ja: dascraftwerk.de

[Edit]: Ich glaub Claw macht grade bukkit drauf.  Ich kann den Server nämlich nicht erreichen.


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Diese Uhr meine ich.

Frage: Wie kann ich eine Scheine bauen so das ich in beide Richtungen fahren kann?


----------



## RedBrain (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



turbosnake schrieb:


> *Diese Uhr meine ich.*
> 
> Frage: Wie kann ich eine Scheine bauen so das ich in beide Richtungen fahren kann?


 
Es könnte von MSI Afterburner OSD kommen. Guck mal nach 


Zu 2:
Guck ganz genau auf mein Bild, wo mein Booster Rail ist. Das habe ich vor und nach Beschleunigungsschiene ein Detektor-Schiene platziert. Diese ist für beide Richtungen befahrbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Und wie bastelt man sich so ein Ding?
Einfach eine Detektor-Schiene und 2 Booster?


----------



## Da_Obst (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ah, jetzt versteh ich...

Lass mich raten, du hast MSI Afterburner installiert, oder? 
Mit dem kannst du ein OSD [On-Screen-Display] erstellen welches dir zb. die Uhrzeit oder GPU-Temperatur und FPS anzeigt...

Ich hab grade ein wenig gespielt, bekomme es aber nicht gebacken das es mir auch die Uhr in MC reinzaubert, mit FF oder MW2 gehts... 

Hier ein Screen von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clawhammer (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Meinst du die IP-Adresse?
> Wenn, ja: dascraftwerk.de
> 
> [Edit]: Ich glaub Claw macht grade bukkit drauf.  Ich kann den Server nämlich nicht erreichen.



Ja der wird wohl auch noch ein paar Tage nicht zuerreichen sein, da die Karte beschnitten werden muss wegen dem Gelände generator


----------



## Re4dt (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Soo ich hab mal ein Screenshot gemacht. Sieht ihr diese Grafikfehler auch im hinteren Teil des Bildes? Ist das Normal oder an was liegt das?


----------



## Clawhammer (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

ich würde salopp behaupten das dass nur eine Optische Täuschung ist


----------



## RedBrain (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wie bastelt man sich so ein Ding?
> Einfach eine Detektor-Schiene und 2 Booster?


 
Auf Minecraftwiki.net kannste alle Nachschlagen. 

@Re4dt
Ein klarer Fall für fehlende Mipmapping. Das hat Notch dieses Feature nicht implentiert.


----------



## Re4dt (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



RedBrain schrieb:


> @Re4dt
> Ein klarer Fall für fehlende Mipmapping. Das hat Notch dieses Feature nicht implentiert.


 Dank dir  Endlich weiß ich mal an was das liegt. 
Hab zwar ein Mod gefunden der dagegen hilft aber ist glaube ich nicht kompatibel mit 1.0 
http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/121092-v181-mip-mapping-patch/


----------



## Koyote (22. November 2011)

Wird bestimmt iwan geupdatet der mod.


----------



## CrashStyle (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Schon etwas her war Wild^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU7x7a_C7CQ


----------



## RedBrain (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@Krallenhammer

Wie sieht es denn aus mit dem Map?


----------



## Naboradd (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich weiß grad nicht, ob Claw sich da selbst ransetzen wollte, ich bin jedenfalls zeitlich bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen. Ich hoffe aber, dass ich mich heute abend schon mal etwas dran setzen und das wichtigste aus der alten Karte rausschnippeln kann


----------



## KAEPS133 (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Kann mir einer bezügliche eines Minecraft Servers helfen. Habe mir zum testen jetzt einen kleinen Server für maximal 20 Leute bestellt.

Werbung: 
IP:62.214.179.11:25572

Nur wie kann ich ausstellen das ich schaden beim runterfallen nehme? Hab den Gamemode auf creativ in der server config eingestellt sowie health auf false. Aber trotzdem verliere ich beim runterfallen schaden =/ Warum?


----------



## <BaSh> (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Bist du Moderator auf dem Server?
Wenn ja probier mal /gamemode SPIELERNAME 1


----------



## KAEPS133 (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Naja es ist komplett mein Server. Und den Gamemode hatte ich in der Server config ja schon geändert. Monster hab ich auch noch keine sehen können nachts, also wird das wohl geklappt haben.


----------



## <BaSh> (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Probier es doch trotzdem bitte einmal aus.


----------



## KAEPS133 (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ah ok das hat geklappt xD
Interessant xD


----------



## Clawhammer (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Kleine Info:

Der Server ist (danke nochmal an Naboradd) wieder konfiguriert. Dieser wird vorraussichtlich am Freitag ab 21Uhr wieder an den Start gehen. Die Map ist sicherlich die alte, wahrscheinlich beschnitten.

Greeetz


----------



## i3810jaz (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ja, danke das ihr den Server wieder on stellt.

@Kaeps falls du den Server wirklich puplik betreiben willst solletst du (falls du es noch nicht getan hast) dir umbedingt Bukkit anschauen : www.bukkit.org. Dies ist ein modifizierbarer Server mit dem du z.B.: deine Bauwerke vor anderren sichern kannst (insbesondere Greifern), zudem kannst du kannst du mit Plugins Bauwerke viel schneller errichten.

@all, Sicherlich habt ihr alle schon einmal den Seed: 0 eingegeben, jedoch war es dann irgendein anderrer Seed weil die 0 bei Minecraft-Seeds auch für freilassen steht. Vllt kennt irgendwer NBTedit (damit kann man Minecraft-Save-Dateien teilweise manipulieren...).


----------



## CrashStyle (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Minecraft 1.0.1 (11w47a) Pre Release

Bug fixes:

This was a server-only update, 1.0.0 remained the current client version.

"Invalid server key" error fixed when attempting to log into servers.
"Null pointer exception" error fixed when logging into servers.

Quelle: Twitter


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Kann man eigentlich alle Sounds vor der 1.0 in die 1.0 umpflanzen? 

Ich mag die neuen Sounds absolut nicht, schrecklich was die da gemacht haben. Wenn ich ein Chicken esse, hört es sich an als wenn ich auf Knickstäbchen kaue.


----------



## Koyote (25. November 2011)

Hast du dich verschrieben? Du meinst die von der 1.9 pre5 oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hab nur bis 1.9.4 Pre gespielt. Ist doch auch egal, ich will die Sounds die schon immer standard waren.


----------



## i3810jaz (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

ich glaube wenn du den "resources" ordner eine alten minecraft version in die ".minecraft" reinzeihst sollte alles wieder normal sein. ;D


----------



## Clawhammer (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Sorry Jungs und Mädels. Aktuell gibt es ein Problem mit dem Bukkit ... es gibt ja mittlerweile auch wieder ein Update von. Mal sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Irgendwie sieht das nichts aus.
Wie soll ich das mit der Treppe machen?


----------



## Koyote (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

2 in die Breite und daneben noch einen normalen block Holz und dann Geländer drauf.


----------



## <BaSh> (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Was soll das denn werden?


----------



## Koyote (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Sieht aus wie ein großer Turm


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Richtig Koyote.
Ich hatte zu viele Cobblestones, wenn man nur Mienen gräbt auch kein Wunder.

Also Wand+Treppe+Treppe+Holzblock mit Zaun?

Mit "Dach(da kommt aber noch was drauf)" ist er atm genau 33 hoch.


----------



## Koyote (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Yo  Bau einfach neben die Treppenreihe die du hast noch eine und dann Holzblöcke noch daneber. Auf die Holzblöcke den Zaun und dann Fackeln drauf. Rechts die Wand.


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich brauche mehr Holz.
Muss also mal wieder hacken gehen.

Ich bin von diesem Ding schon 3 mal runtergefallen und gstorben.

Und nun?


----------



## Koyote (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

An solchen stellen musst du dann entweder 3 er Reihen machen oderdie Treppe ist halt nur 1 breit  Eine andere Möglichkeit fällt mir bei der Wand nicht ein. Du könntest den Treppenblock an der Wand noch aus Holz oder cobblestone machen, weiß aber nicht, ob das dann noch so gut aussieht


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Das werde ich morgen ausprobieren.


----------



## Koyote (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ok, bei so einer versetzten Wans geht es halt nicht anders


----------



## Senfgurke (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer bezügliche eines Minecraft Servers helfen. Habe mir zum testen jetzt einen kleinen Server für maximal 20 Leute bestellt.
> 
> Werbung:
> IP:62.214.179.11:25572
> ...


 
kann ich einfach so auf deinen server?
beim verbindne kommt ne fehlermeldung


----------



## zockerprince15 (26. November 2011)

Hey ich haette einen minecraft bullig server mit vielen nützlichen Mods. Und such noch Mitspieler. Der Server lauft über hamachi und ist meistens von 13:30 bis 22:00 offen. Wer will bitte pn an mich



			
				zockerprince15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ich haette einen minecraft bukkit server mit vielen nützlichen Mods. Und such noch Mitspieler. Der Server lauft über hamachi und ist meistens von 13:30 bis 22:00 offen. Wer will bitte pn an mich



Ps: unter anderem sind World Guard und World edit dabei.
Und bis jetzt sind wir zu viert



			
				zockerprince15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ich haette einen minecraft bukkit server mit vielen nützlichen Mods. Und such noch Mitspieler. Der Server lauft über hamachi und ist meistens von 13:30 bis 22:00 offen. Wer will bitte pn an mich



Wir sind bis jetzt zu viert

Sry wegen doppelpost aber bin mit dem iPod on


----------



## Malkav85 (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Posts zusammengefügt.

@Zockerprince15: Es sollte sogar mit einem apple Produkt möglich sein zu editieren. Wir sind nicht dafür da, hinterher zu räumen. Von daher bitte in Zukunft den "Ändern"-Button benutzen, Danke.


----------



## Robonator (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Bin ich der Einzige der keinen Spaß mehr mit Minecraft hat?  Damals fand ich es irgendwie viel besser... Die alten Zeiten bis zur Beta 1.3


----------



## Koyote (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wann hast du denn das letzte mal gespielt? Also ich finde das game sehr geil. Höhlenerforschen, Nether usw.


----------



## Robonator (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Koyote schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn das letzte mal gespielt? Also ich finde das game sehr geil. Höhlenerforschen, Nether usw.


 
Das letzte mal vor ca 2 Tagen. 
Hätte das Gern fürs Ipad oder so damit man beim "Geschäfte machen" was zu tun hat


----------



## Koyote (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Gibt es. Habs bei nem Freund aufm Ipod gesehen, nach 1 Minute laufen stürzt es ab. 
Was macht dir denn am PC keinen Spaß mehr?


----------



## Robonator (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Koyote schrieb:


> Gibt es. Habs bei nem Freund aufm Ipod gesehen, nach 1 Minute laufen stürzt es ab.
> Was macht dir denn am PC keinen Spaß mehr?



Mir ist es zu überladen.
Damals bin ich einfach nur stumpf in eine Welt rein und hab angefangen mir zu bauen was auch immer ich wollte. Und jetzt verliere ich schon fast den Überblick bei all den Items und nun auch noch Tränke etc


----------



## Koyote (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Schau einfach ins MC Wiki, ich finde das jetzt nicht zu viel


----------



## Re4dt (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Robonator schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der keinen Spaß mehr mit Minecraft hat?  Damals fand ich es irgendwie viel besser... Die alten Zeiten bis zur Beta 1.3


Also irgendwie stimm ich dir zu. Damals hab ich es noch 3-5 Stunden am Tag gespielt aber seit 1.8 fehlt mir die Lust.


----------



## Koyote (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

:o Ich habe mir ein Protalhäuschen gebaut. Mich dann zum Nether teleportiert. Dort das Portal war shice. Dann habe ich das dort abgerissen und an eine andere Stelle im Nether gebaut. dann bin ich ein bisschen entfernt von meinem Haus wieder auf der Welt angekommen. Auf diesem Punkt waren 4 Hunde und da sitzt noch ein 5'er, für den ich keinen Knochen dabei hatte


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich habe weder Nether/Himmer (Aether) gesehen(außer in LPs) und auch noch keine Tränke benutzt,

Ich denke ich gieße mir mal ein Portal-


----------



## Koyote (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Habe vorhin mit der Diamantspitzhacke Obsidian geholt und Portal gemacht. Ist echt mal interessant zu sehen, der Nether.


----------



## Minga_Bua (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Was macht ihr gegen die Creeper? Jedesmal wenn ich ein paar level zusammengefarmt habe macht es plötzlich BOOM!
Ich sehe die nicht kommen noch höre ich sie. Es macht einfach BOOM! und tot. Sämtliche level gehen jedesmal verloren.

Ich hab kein Bock mehr langsam..

Edit fragt noch: Wie erkennt ihr welcher Enchant was tut? Ich kann die Schrift nichtmal lesen..


----------



## Koyote (27. November 2011)

Benutzt du eisenruestung? Ich sehe oder hoere creeper immer.


----------



## Minga_Bua (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Eisenrüstung hab ich mal probiert nun aber die geht ja sowas von schnell futsch


----------



## Re4dt (27. November 2011)

Dia Rüstung FTW


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wie bauen ich jetzt einen "Bahnhof"?
Man kann von beiden seiten kommen und sollte auch in beide fahren können und dort auch noch starten können!


----------



## Koyote (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Eisenrüstung hab ich mal probiert nun aber die geht ja sowas von schnell futsch


 Bei mir nicht. Wie spielst du denn? Eher schnell schnell oder langsam mit Bedacht?

So viele Diamanten findet man nun auch wieder nicht, Re4dt


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Können diese sch*** Creeper auch Cobble sprengen?


----------



## Koyote (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Schau doch mal im  MC Wiki  Creeper - Minecraft Wiki


----------



## Pazox (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> ich glaube wenn du den "resources" ordner eine alten minecraft version in die ".minecraft" reinzeihst sollte alles wieder normal sein. ;D


 
Der Minecraft-Launcher zieht dann trotzdem die neuen Sounddateien.

Hatte es mal mit einer Sicherheitskopie meines Beta 1.3_01 Ordners probiert. Ordner ersetzt, Minecraft gestartet und die neuen Sounddateien waren im Spiel. Da hilft nur Minecraft ohne Internet zu starten.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Pazox schrieb:


> Der Minecraft-Launcher zieht dann trotzdem die neuen Sounddateien.


 normal ja, so nicht:

Soundmodenabler saugen und installieren: [1.0.0]Sound Mod Enabler [v2.2 change all records!] - Minecraft Forum und neue sounds durch die alten sounds ersetzen.
dabei darauf achten, das die dateinamen auch passen, ich weiss nicht ob die neuen sounds auch nere namen haben.

alternativ auch andere sounds benutzen. ich benutze zum beispiel: OblivionCraft - A Minecraft Sound Replacement Pack

funktioniert in der aktuellen 1.0 super.


----------



## Koyote (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob die neuen sounds auch nere namen haben.


 
Es gibt mehr Sounds, als es früher gab  Darauf auch achten !


----------



## taks (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich hab mal ne Frage:
Seit dem letzten Update spawnen bei fast nurnoch Schafe. Geht das nur mir so?


----------



## ChaoZ (27. November 2011)

Jop, in manchen Gebieten leben halt keine Schafe oder Schweine. Lock einfach zwei Schafe in deine Gegend und lass sie Liebe machen.


----------



## Koyote (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



taks schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage:
> Seit dem letzten Update spawnen bei fast nurnoch Schafe. Geht das nur mir so?


Hi, soweit ich weiß spawnen keine neuen Tiere mehr sondern können nur weiter gezüchtet werden. Such dir also von jeder Tierart 2 Stück und locke sie mit Weizen in Gehege. Dann Rechtsklick auf die beiden und du hast 3. Wie das weiter geht hast du ja schon im Bio-Unterricht gelernt


----------



## i3810jaz (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@Koyote: Du hast nicht ganz recht Tiere spawnen immer noch, nur ganz selten.


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Deswegen finde ich fast keine mehr.
Braucht man nicht 4 Tiere, da sich alle nur einmal Baby bekommen könnne?


----------



## Koyote (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ok i3810jaz, genau weiß ich das nicht.

Turbo, wenn das Jungtier ausgewachsen ist geht das soweit ich weiß wieder. Nach deiner Theorie mit 4 Tieren würdest du auch nicht weiter kommen. Bekommen dann beide ein Jungtier, die beiden Jungtiere würden wieder eins bekommen und dann wäre schluss


----------



## Sebastian1980 (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

tiere spawnen immernoch, allerdings nur noch selten. dafür findet man zu beginn ne menge viecher. die kann man sich auch immer wieder vermehren lassen, allerdings dauert das nach einmal fortpflanzung etwa ein - zwei minecrafttage bis man sie wieder zum ****** bewegen kann.

mal was anderes, kennt sich hier einer mit dem minecraft coderpack aus? ich würd gern was am dropverhalten vom creeper ändern, allerdings will das nicht so wie ich das will.

edit//

juhu, ich hab ne mod gebastelt

creeper droppen jetzt neben gunpowder auch diamanten. falls wer interesse daran hat:

ValuableCreeper1.0.zip

die mod ist für den singleplayer und benötigt wird minecraft 1.0


----------



## Da_Obst (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@Claw
Ist der Server on?
Ich komm wieder nicht rein...


----------



## xTc (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich brauche mal kurz professionelle Hilfe.

Ich möchte ein/en Piston von unten ansteurn. Ich hab mal ein Bild in den Anhang gepackt. 
Ich kann am Schalter wie ein Irrer drücken, das Ding bleibt so. 


Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



xTc schrieb:


> (...)


 Tausche mal den Block unter dem Piston mit der Redstone-Fackel.
WARNUNG: Ich biete keine professionelle Hilfe...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## xTc (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Dann ist der Piston auch ausgefahren und der Schalter macht nix...


----------



## Re4dt (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Du brauchst zwischen dem Schalter und Fackel noch eine Fackel. Ich hoffe ich liege richtig 
WARNUNG: Ich biete auch keine professionelle Hilfe....


----------



## xTc (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Leider auch nicht.


----------



## taks (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

So gehts 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kann mir dafür jemand sagen wo der Screenshot Ordner von Minecraft ist?


----------



## xTc (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*


```
C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\screenshots
```

So ist der Pfad bei mir. Danke für die Lösung.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich möchte ein/en Piston von unten ansteurn.


 
eine mögliche lösung im anhang


----------



## xTc (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Die Lösung von taks will bei mir nicht. Dafür aber die von Sebastian1980.  Perfekt, Zucker-Farm ich komme.


----------



## hamst0r (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@xTc Falls du die Höhe von deinem Aufbau behalten willst, funktioniert's auch (ein bisschen platzsparender) so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit] Ich merk gerade, das ist die gleiche Höhe. 


Hat jemand vielleicht Ideen für kleine Bauten? Bis jetzt habe ich in meiner Welt ein kleines Bauernhaus, ein Kürbis- und Getreidefeld und eine Hühnchen- und Schweinezucht. Von mir aus auch gerne mit Redstone, nur sollte es kleiner sein und für ein 8*2 Felder großes Feld braucht man ja schließlich auch keine automatische Ernte


----------



## Koyote (27. November 2011)

Wie orientiert ihr euch in riesen hoehlen? Ich grabe mich ja meißt irgentwann einfach nach oben um raus zu kommen.


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Facklen immer an die Rechte Wand und alles bis auf eine Richtung zu bauen.

Ich habe heute mal eine neue Map angefangen und findet sofot eine Mine.


----------



## Koyote (27. November 2011)

Zubauen? Dann verpasst du ja was. Habe vvor meinem haus 3 hoehleneingaenge. Spaeter gemerkt, dass es eine riensenhoehle ist. 4 spawner davon 1 dungeon und viele kisten gefunden. Mienenschschächte natuerlich auch.


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ne, alles zubauen in eine Richtung gehen am Ende zurück gehen und in die nächste Richtung gehen.


----------



## Koyote (27. November 2011)

Achso ok. Viele hoehlen sind halt sehr verzweigt


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Da hast du recht. Ich will aber nicht von einem Creeper in die Luft gejagt werden, nachdem ich 2 welche in meinem Turm hatte und auf Peaceful gestellt habe,


----------



## Re4dt (28. November 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Wie orientiert ihr euch in riesen hoehlen? Ich grabe mich ja meißt irgentwann einfach nach oben um raus zu kommen.



In Höhlen die zwei Wege haben bringe ich meistens eine Redstone Fackel an die den weg zurück signalisiert...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Oder Doppelfackel in richtung ausgang.
Mir Persönlich sind die Höhlen seit 1.8 viiieeel zu groß.
Machen immer die Gegend relativ Mobsicher.
Mit den Höhlen kannste das vergessen.(Canyonhöhlen).

@XTC für ne Zuckerrohfarm ist es sinvoller,wenn du zwei Pistons übereinander baust,die zur seit ausfahren.
Zum ernten.
Dann ein Wassergraben,der das Zuckerrohr an eine sammelstelle bringt.
Hatte mal einer auf dem Server von uns gebaut.(war riesig,so das der server jedesmal gecrascht ist,wenn die Pistons in aktion traten^^).


----------



## Minga_Bua (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wie entschlüsselt ihr die Enchants? 

1. Kaum lesbar
2. Wenn gerade so lesbar dann hab ich kein Plan was es bedeuten soll..


----------



## Sebastian1980 (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Wie entschlüsselt ihr die Enchants?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VO-oG9B34g


----------



## Minga_Bua (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Vielen Dank klappt schonmal. Woher weiss ich nun welcher Text welcher Enchant ist?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

sorry, ich verstehe die frage nicht. wenn du der anleitung gefolgt bist, wird dir doch ingame in englisch angezeigt, welche verzauberung was bewirkt.


----------



## Minga_Bua (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Aber doch erst nachdem man sie verzaubert hat?
Im Video verzaubert er die Schaufel mit "shrink niktu snuff"
Wenn er danach mitm Mauszeiger auf die Schaufel geht steht da "Efficiency I"


----------



## Sebastian1980 (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

achso meinst du das, sorry. hab selber noch nichts verzaubert und das ganze eben nur im creativemode getestet. da hilft wohl nur testen oder ne mod suchen. ich schau mir das heute abend vielleicht mal an, vielleicht kommt was verwertbares dabei raus. aber ich geh aber stark davon ausd, das es bereits ne mod gibt, die das verständlich übersetzt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hättet ihr eigentlich was gegen ein Minecraft-Unterforum?


----------



## Pikus (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Nein, natürlich nicht


----------



## Minga_Bua (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hättet ihr eigentlich was gegen ein Minecraft-Unterforum?



Ist das ne Fangfrage?


----------



## Re4dt (29. November 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, natürlich nicht



/-Sign!


----------



## Koyote (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hättet ihr eigentlich was gegen ein Minecraft-Unterforum?


 Nein  Spielst du auch Minecraft?


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Nein hätte ich nicht.


----------



## Koyote (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Was nehmt ihr alles mit, wenn ihr auf Höhlentour geht? Also ich nehme mit :
Spitzhacke, Axt, Schaufel, Rüstung, Schwert, Wooden Planks, Fackeln, Fleisch und Brot. Kisten als "Checkpoints" mache ich nicht, ihr?


----------



## Megapixel (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Jo ein Minecraft-Unterforum wäre echt klasse.



Koyote schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr alles mit, wenn ihr auf Höhlentour geht? Also ich nehme mit :
> Spitzhacke, Axt, Schaufel, Rüstung, Schwert, Wooden Planks, Fackeln, Fleisch und Brot. Kisten als "Checkpoints" mache ich nicht, ihr?


 
Bis auf die Rüstung (einfach in den Höhlen gut aufpassen^^)und die Axt nehme ich das selbe mit wie du. Am besten auch nur eine Nahrungsart mitnehmen, dann hat man schonmal ein Inventarplatz mehr. Spitzhacken pack ich jedoch direkt noch ein paar mehr ein, meist so ca. 3-4 Stück.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hättet ihr eigentlich was gegen ein Minecraft-Unterforum?


Braucht kein mensch []
Absolut nichts dagegen [x]


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Haben wir doch schon:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/207 

Lauft ihr immer mit verbundenen Augen durchs Forum?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

gerade erstellt


----------



## Megapixel (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wurde wohl gerade erst hinzugefügt. Steht zumindest noch nichts drin^^


----------



## RedBrain (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ein Minecraft-Subforum? Danke Thilo


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Das habe ich schon vor ~5 Min gesehen, da hat "Hyperhorn"(aka Stephan) dort getestet.


----------



## Koyote (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Turbo, ich nehme auch immer mehrere Spitzhacken mit, meißt 3.


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Meine riesen Mine ist nur durch einen Fail enstanden, anstand einer Stein- habe ich 8(!)spitzhacken geamchtn und damit alles weg gehauen.


----------



## Koyote (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Aus Eisen oder Stein?


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Stein steht auch dort, für die Rohstoffe hat ich eine aus Eisen dabei.


----------



## Koyote (29. November 2011)

Habe gefragt, weil 8 stein nicht wirklich viel ist. 8 eisenspitzhacken waeren lustig gewesen  dannn haette ich ne cobblegenerator gebaut.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hättet ihr eigentlich was gegen ein Minecraft-Unterforum?



Kannst du auch den Bilderthread da iwi beimachen??
Weil`s zusammengehört??


----------



## Sebastian1980 (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

das wäre ja die logische konsequenz alle bisher angefallenen minecraftthemen dorthin zu verschieben. das wird sicher auch passieren, aber bestimmt nicht sofort. muss sich ja auch einer finden der da zeit und lust zu hat. und nur weil das forum bereits sichtbar ist, heisst das ja nicht, das es schon komplett eingerichtet ist.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. November 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Was nehmt ihr alles mit, wenn ihr auf Höhlentour geht? Also ich nehme mit :
> Spitzhacke, Axt, Schaufel, Rüstung, Schwert, Wooden Planks, Fackeln, Fleisch und Brot. Kisten als "Checkpoints" mache ich nicht, ihr?



Bei ner richtigen Höhlentour:
1x Diamant Spitzhacke
2x Eisen Spitzhacke
4x Steinschaufel
64x verarbeitetes Holz
1x Sapling für Baum
64x Fackel
1x Diamant Schwert
2x Eisenschwert
128x Cobblestone
128x Sand
5x Bogen
128x Pfeil
Etliche Tränke

Sapling, Sand, Cobblestone und Holz sind dafür da sich unten einen Unterschlupf zu bauen mit Wald.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. November 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du auch den Bilderthread da iwi beimachen??
> Weil`s zusammengehört??



Klaro, das packen wir Morgen alles da rein


----------



## Pazox (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Bei ner richtigen Höhlentour:
> 1x Diamant Spitzhacke
> 2x Eisen Spitzhacke
> 4x Steinschaufel
> ...


 
Verstehe deine Auswahl, aber warum zum Teufel 5 Bögen?  Einer hat doch über 300 Schuss bis der zerfällt.

Ich selbst nehme immer folgendes mit:

- 2x Stein-Schwert
- 1x Bogen
- 192x Pfeile
- 3-5x Stein-Spitzhacke
- 1x Eisen-Spitzhacke
- 1x Stein-Schaufel
- 1x Kompass
- 1x Uhr
- 64x Holzplanken
- 64x Cobblestone
- 64x Erde
- ~20x Kohle
- 20-64x Fackel
- 64x Brot
- 20-40x Fleisch
- komplette Lederrüstung

Das ist so meine Standardausrüstung für einen Höhlenbesuch.


----------



## Koyote (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Warum Lederrüstung?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

genau, warum nicht zeigen wenn es einem gut geht und die diamantene ausgehuniform anlegen anlegen.


----------



## Koyote (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich dachte eher an Eisen


----------



## Sebastian1980 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

achwo, mit eisen baut man schienen.


----------



## Koyote (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Eisen hat man doch genug, da mangelt es dann eher am Gold beim Schienenbau.


----------



## Pikus (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Klaro, das packen wir Morgen alles da rein


 
Danke


----------



## Sebastian1980 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Koyote schrieb:


> Eisen hat man doch genug, da mangelt es dann eher am Gold beim Schienenbau.


im nether gibt es pigmen ohne ende. wegmetzeln ---> goldnuggets ---> glodbarren
wer nicht selber schnetzeln mag, baut sich nen tower für die viecher wo sie dann an fallschaden sterben.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Klaro, das packen wir Morgen alles da rein


 
THX Thilo.

Densportaufgabe an die Redstonefraktion:

Habe ein Haus mit zwei Toren aus Pistons.

Da durch sollen Minecards durchfahren können.
Das heist,das sich das Tor öffnet ,wenn das card ankommt und dahinter wieder zu geht.
Als spezial hab ich aber die Idee,wenn ich zu fuss durchwill, brauch ich noch zwei schalter vor dem Haus (Tor 1) und dahinter (Tor 2).

Die schalter müssen alle betätigt werden dürfen,in beliebiger reihenfolge.
Die Tore sollen dann jeweils auf oder zugehen. 

Hat einer ne Idee??

Hab gestern das Rätsel gelöst!-kann auch im Bilderthread ,bebildert werden-

viel spass.


----------



## <BaSh> (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wenn ich das gute alte Step7 hier hätte kein Problem. Aber leider nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Koyote (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> THX Thilo.
> 
> Densportaufgabe an die Redstonefraktion:
> 
> ...


 Na dann, hau die Bilder raus!


----------



## Pazox (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Koyote schrieb:


> Warum Lederrüstung?


 
Auch wenn man eigentlich viel Eisen findet und ich noch über 400 in der Kiste habe, wenn ich mir daraus immer ne Rüstung mache dann kommt mir der Gedanke "Das ist nicht unendlich oft vorhanden".
Leder bekomme ich durch meine Farm in Massen wenn ich will.

Deswegen laufe ich ja auch mit Stein-Schwertern rum, da mir Eisen dafür zu wertvoll ist. 
Stein macht 2,5 Schaden und Eisen 3, das ist es mir irgendwie nicht wert. Damals (Beta 1.3) war der Unterschied viel mehr spürbar.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



OK.
Bilder:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread-21.html


----------



## Koyote (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Naja, immer sparen bringt auch nichts, gönne dir mal was. Und warum begrenzt? Die Map ist doch unendlich groß


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Was ist eigentlich mit den MC-Servern?

Die Map hat irgendwo ein Ende!


----------



## Koyote (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Die Map hat ein Ende?  Dann lauf mal zum Ende und mach mir nen Screenshot, da kannst du lange gerade aus laufen. Ach und bau das ganze Eisen ab, dass du findest. Schau mal nach Chunks.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

die map hat kein ende. neue gebiete werden automatisch neu generiert wenn entsprechend neue chunks betreten werden. notch hat aber irgendwann mal erwähnt, das es zu diversen chunkfehlern kommen kann bei der generierung aber dafür müsste man aber wochenlang ununterbrochen in eine richtung gehen. das war irgendwann anfang 2010 und der worldgenerator wurde seitdem etliche male überarbeitet.

was allerdings richtig ist, im multiplayer gibt es wohl mittel und wege über tools und plugins ein karte so generieren zu lassen, das sie nur eine bestimmte feste grösse hat. dort sollte man dann aber ebenfalls über plugins eine extrawelt zum rohstoffabbau bereitstellen.


----------



## Koyote (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Aber ich denke, man wird nie kein Eisen mehr finden, ansonsten denkt an unsere Vorfahren, einfach Lager aufschlagen, Eisen rausholen, Lager abreißen, weitergehen und wieder von vorn


----------



## Pazox (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Klar, aber ich habe keine Lust nur für eine Rüstung irgendwann vielleicht eine Stunde durch die Gegend zu laufen und nach Eisen zu suchen, wenn meine Kühe mir in ein paar Minuten mir eine Rüstung geben. 

Wenn es um nicht erneuerbare Rohstoffe in Minecraft geht bin ich immer verdammt sparsam.


----------



## Koyote (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Naja, jeder wie er es möchte. Ich sehe die Sache anders, Eisen ist ein für normale Spielverhältnisse NIE endender Rohstoff.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



@ Koyote ..Bilderthread.
machste am ende ein Wohnzimmer und das
Minecraft: Piston movie - YouTube
rein.^^

:XD


----------



## Koyote (30. November 2011)

Gute idee! Muesste man aber im sp ohne cheats schauen wegen dem baumaterial.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

jo macht die sache einfacher..


----------



## Koyote (30. November 2011)

Ohne cheats wird die sache nicht einfacher  naja, mal schauen, mit genug spielstunden bekomme ich das zeug zusammen.


----------



## Naboradd (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Pazox schrieb:


> Klar, aber ich habe keine Lust nur für eine Rüstung irgendwann vielleicht eine Stunde durch die Gegend zu laufen und nach Eisen zu suchen, wenn meine Kühe mir in ein paar Minuten mir eine Rüstung geben.


 
Nether... Und ein paar Schienen verlegen. Da kommst dann in 1 Minute so weit, wie wenn du in der normalen Welt eine Stunde lang läufst


----------



## Koyote (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Habe mich im Nether komplett verirrt  Wie komme ich wieder zu meinem Haus ohne alle Sahcen zu verlieren?
EDIT: ENDLICH, habs gefunden, bin jetzt 3 Stunden und 15 Minuten herumgeirrt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Koyote schrieb:


> Ohne cheats wird die sache nicht einfacher  naja, mal schauen, mit genug spielstunden bekomme ich das zeug zusammen.


 

Hast natürlich recht ohne Cheats wird`s nicht leichter.

Zu deinem Mobspawner:Ist auf jeden fall zu hell.
Muste auch relativ groß bauen.Spawnen mehr Mobs.
Hatte mal einen gebaut,da hab ich die Mobs mit Pistons gekillt.
Ab und an kamen noch Spinnen durch^^.


----------



## Koyote (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Und wie laufen die Mobs dann ins Wasser? Könnte ich z.B. den Spawn noch um die Ecke bauen (weniger Licht) ? Und das Wasser so lassen?


----------



## Knutowskie (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Koyote schrieb:


> Habe mich im Nether komplett verirrt  Wie komme ich wieder zu meinem Haus ohne alle Sahcen zu verlieren?
> EDIT: ENDLICH, habs gefunden, bin jetzt 3 Stunden und 15 Minuten herumgeirrt


 
MinecraftGPS... ist nen kleines Tool, wo du koords speichern kannst und was dir wie ein kompass die Richtung zeigt. Minecraft Wiki - The ultimate resource for all things Minecraft


----------



## Koyote (1. Dezember 2011)

Danke, spiele aber lieber ohne mods. Habe den ausgang ja gefunden, auch wenn es eeig gedauert hatn


----------



## Knutowskie (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

es ist kein mod. es ist ein tool. ein EXTRA Programm, was die level.dat auslesen kann.

Aber da du es nicht für nötig hälst mal nachzusehen, verlauf dich ruhig weiter. So lernt man neue Gebiete kennen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich drück vorher einfach einmal F3 und merke mir die Koordinaten des Portals, bzw meines Hauses. Und wenn ich mich verlaufen habe, gugge ich mit F3 in welche Richtung ich laufen muss. Dafür brauch man doch keine extra Tools oder Mods


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Für mich sind das Hilfsmittel, die das Spiel verändern. Daher nix für mich. Koyo denkt genau so.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

ich sach dat ma so. groß rumschummeln wollt ich auch nie. jetzt benutze ich ne eigene mod, die dafür sorgt das creeper auch mal nen diamanten fallen lassen und find das klasse. overpowered ist das auch nicht, ich spiele auf hardcore und es verschafft dem spiel wesentlich mehr inhalt als per default stundenlang nach eisen suchen.


----------



## Koyote (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Fre@k gebe ich recht, auch wenn ich kein Fand von F3 benutzung bin 

ChaoZ stimme ich zu 100% zu


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*


Da ich schon was älter bin,das leben eh schon mal viel zu stressig ist,liebe ich Minecraft.
Da kann man sich den stressfaktor selber aussuchen.
Im Singelplayer bin ich nie gegen Cheats ,Mods etc. ,nach belieben gewesen.
Nur auf Servern mit anderen Playern ,halte ich veränderungen am Game ,für unzulässig.
Gleiche Changsen für alle.

MFG

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 03.12.2011 um 10:16 ----------



			
				;3691702 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das gute alte Step7 hier hätte kein Problem. Aber leider nicht mehr vorhanden.


 
Jetzt weis ich was du meinst.
Mein Sohn erzählte mir ,das er in seiner Firma mit Step 7 ne SPS programiert hat.
(Azubi bei Siemens)


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Es ist wieder ein Bauhöhenmod für 1.0.0 drausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic...024-2048-high-worlds/page__hl__dynamic height


----------



## RedBrain (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Jeb ist nun Lead Developer (Quelle) und Mod API für Minecraft ist im Arbeit.

Dazwischen ist auch ein Pre-Release erschienen:

Datum: 11w48a (11 = 2011; w48 = 48te Woche; a=Preffix (?))
Download:

Client: http://assets.minecraft.net/11w48a/minecraft.jar
Server: http://assets.minecraft.net/11w48a/minecraft_server.jar

Changelog:
(Von Minecraftofurm.net selbst herausgefunden)


> *
> New Features:*
> 
> 
> ...


Tja... von bukkit.org nicht neues. 

Krallenhammer's Server ist mit leicht bedeckten Spinnenweben zu sehen.  *duckundwegrenn*

EDIT:
@Jaz
Sieht besser aus als vorherigen Höhenmod.


----------



## Koyote (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hallo,
könnte mal bitte jemand sich das MK Royal Texturepack herunterladen und mir sagen, wie ein Eisenschwert aussieht? Weil bei mir sieht das aus wie eine Axt.


----------



## Abufaso (3. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> könnte mal bitte jemand sich das MK Royal Texturepack herunterladen und mir sagen, wie ein Eisenschwert aussieht? Weil bei mir sieht das aus wie eine Axt.



Hui, bei mir auch..


----------



## Koyote (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Also ein Fehler vom Texturenpack selber, danke.


----------



## ChaoZ (3. Dezember 2011)

Warum Fehler? Das Holzschwert ist eine Keule, das Steinschwert ganz normal, Eisen ist eine Streitaxt und Diamant ein Zweihänder. Honeyball hat da nur etwas Abwechslung reingebracht.


----------



## Koyote (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Achso ok, sah für mich aus wie eine Eisenaxt


----------



## i3810jaz (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Falls einer von euch diesen http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/...namic%20height Bauhöhenmod verwendet, probiert mal den Seed: -22330699 aus  Ich hab glaub die Version 2.1 von dem Mod... (weis nicht obs auch mit anderen Versionen des Mods geht).


----------



## Re4dt (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Leute kennt jemand ein Mod wo ich im Singleplayer /time day machen kann? 
Sollte kompatibel mit 1.0V sein. Finde irgendwie nichts.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Dezember 2011)

TooManyItems kann das.


----------



## i3810jaz (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Probier mal diesen Mod der müsste /time day haben: [1.0.0] Single Player Commands [V3.0] New Update! - Minecraft Forum


----------



## Re4dt (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Danke  SinglePlayerCommands funzt


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Braucht bei euch melone und kuerbis auch so ewig lang zum wachsen?


----------



## i3810jaz (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hast du neben dem Block auf den du den Kürbis oder die Melone gesäht hast einen anderen "Farmland"-Block der unbenutzt ist?


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Oh, braucht man das? Das wuerde erklaren, wsrum es nicht geht :p


----------



## Pazox (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Meine Kürbis- bzw. Melonenfarm ist in einem Schachbrettmuster aufgebaut.
9x9 Felder groß und in der Mitte ein Block mit Wasser für das Farmland.
Und dann halt immer abwechselnd ein Block Samen setzen und ein Block frei lassen. Dann wachsen die Teile wie nichts.


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank


----------



## Re4dt (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Probier mal diesen Mod der müsste /time day haben: [1.0.0] Single Player Commands [V3.0] New Update! - Minecraft Forum


 Du kennst nicht zufällig noch ein Mod wo ich bestimmte Berge oder so eben machen kann? usw...


----------



## Monstermoe (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Probier mal das hier: WorldEdit/Installation/Single player - SK's Wiki


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@Re4dt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Wie kann ich ne piston dazu bringen, sich immer wieder in nem bestimmten.abstand zu aktivieren?


----------



## Senfgurke (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

mit einer "uhr" zum Beispiel.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJ4oCiif9k
Ab 9:07 zeigt er es


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

sehr geil... man kann diesen clock generator auch länger machen. mehr repeater und dann nen kurzes aktivierungssignal einspeisen. gibt sehr große abstände...


----------



## Sebastian1980 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

das ganze lässt sich auch per minecart bewerkstelligen. hat den vorteil das man die clock nicht jedesmal wieder neu starten muss, wenn man das spiel betritt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRZrrs8UJn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Senfgurke (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

die Stimme ist ja lustig 

aber die idee ist echt geil


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Habt ihr schon das hier gelesen?                                                                                 * Minecraft Holiday                    Merchandise at J!NX *

                                    New Apparel, Creeper Head, Necklaces, Lanyard, Belt,                    Keychain, and more
Ganzschön Nerdy


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Brauchen wir ein Minecraft Videothread???


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Erstelle doch einen


----------



## Clawhammer (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Gesagt -> Getan -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/190434-sammelthread-minecraft-videos.html


----------



## Sebastian1980 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Clawhammer, mach die Fliege weg. Es ist schon wieder passiert.


----------



## Koyote (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> das ganze lässt sich auch per minecart bewerkstelligen. hat den vorteil das man die clock nicht jedesmal wieder neu starten muss, wenn man das spiel betritt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank  hat funktioniert, hat noch nen Repeater rein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hallo, ich hab in einem Video: Paradise - Minecraft Cinematic - YouTube. Zwei richtig tolle Maps gefunden: Reichi Island - Custom terrain Minecraft Project und Eldaria Island - Custom terrain MC 1.0 - End portal Minecraft Project das "müsst" ihr euch mal anschauen.


----------



## ChaoZ (6. Dezember 2011)

Man, immer wenn in ich mir Welten wie Eldaria Island angucke, hasse ich mein Leben hier und wünsche mir meine eigene Insel mit solchen Landschaften.


----------



## i3810jaz (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Der GLSL-Shaders Mod ist wieder da: [V1.0.0] GLSL Shaders (DoF, Bump Mapping, Waving Wheat and More&#33 - Minecraft Forum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier her. aber da ja immer mal wieder die frage nach aufnahmetools aufkam, bei [URL="http://de.giveawayoftheday.com/"]giveaway of the day[/URL] gibt es heute bis 0.00 uhr noch die fraps alternative playclaw als gratisangebot.
da sich die version dort wohl auch nur heute installieren lässt, empfielt es sich die seriennummer die ihr dort bekommt aufzubewahren. die funktioniert auch mit der version von der herstellerseite, welche sich uneingeschränkt installieren lässt.
edit, sorry. ich war heute nacht eindeutig zu lang wach. das angebot endete bereits 0.00 uhr.


----------



## RedBrain (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Minecraft ab Version 1.1.0 ist nun Mehrsprachig. Das hat Jeb eine Bitte an alle Minecraftforum-Benutzer gegeben, die übersetzte Texte im Google Tabellekalkulation einzutragen.

*Die folgende Sprachen sind im Tabelle eingetragen:*
English (USA)
English (Vereinigtes Königreich)
Holländisch (Niederlande)
Spanisch (Spanien)
Finnisch (Finnland)
Japanisch (Japan)
Koreanisch (Korea)
Polnisch (Polen)
Russisch (Russland)
Französisch (Frankreich)
Französisch (Kanada)
Italienisch (Italien)
Schwedisch (Schweden)
*Deutsch (Deutschland)*

*Vom Bild noch andere Sprachen:*
Norwegisch (Norwegen)
Portugiesisch (Brasilien)
Chinesisch (China)

*Vom Benutzer selbst angekündigt:*
Chinesisch - Vereinfacht (China)

Release-Datum für Version 1.1.0 -> Unbekannt

Quelle: Minecraft Translations for 1.1.0 - Minecraft Forum
Beispielbild für Sprachauswahl: http://i.imgur.com/4ieQg.png

Immer noch nicht neues von bukkit.org.


----------



## Koyote (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Und wo bekommt man die 1.1.0 her? Ich glaube ich hab noch ne ältere? Weil bei mir gibt es keine Sprachauswahl 

EDIT: Jop, habe noch 1.0.0


----------



## <BaSh> (11. Dezember 2011)

@Coyote: Releasedatum unbekannt. Die Version ist noch nicht erschienen.


----------



## Koyote (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich werde mit K geschrieben, aber du bist nicht der erste, der mich so schreibt 
Danke für die Info! Wird das eine Version, die sich automatisch updated oder wieder so etwas wie Pre Release 1.9.5


----------



## Pazox (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Die Pre-Release Version ist als "11w49a" schon erschienen, auch mit den Sprachen soweit ich weiß.

1.1.0 wird als Final natürlich wieder als Auto-Update verfügbar sein, wie alle anderen Updates.


----------



## Koyote (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ok,dann warte ich auf das Update, obwohl ich das Spiel, so wie es ist gar nicht schlecht finde von der Sprache, ich meine den Grundschulvokabular, der jetzt vorhanden ist, kann doch jeder, und ob man jetzt Stick oder Stock sagt, ist egal  Und das Menü ist ja auch selbsterklärend oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Kein Bock mehr auf Updates^^.
Wer brauch schon andere Sprachen^^.lol
Jedesmal muss ich warten,bis Misa angepasst ist.
Ohne geht es halt nicht.

Anderes Thema:

Denke schon so einige Zeit über die Möglichkeit nach,
Eigene Singelplayer-maps zu veröffentlichen.
Dann können sich andere User sie richtig ansehen.
Man müste ja nur Saves hochladen (auf PCGH???),
so das andere sie bei sich einfügen können.......
hmmmm....
ob das wohl geht??

MFG


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Natürlich geht das. Einfach den Ordner aus dem Save rauskopieren und hochladen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Aber wohin hochladen??
Währe ja schön,wenn man einen Save, bei PCGH, hochladen könnte^^.
(Minecraft-thread^^)


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Man könnte einen der One-Click-Hoster wie Rapidshare oder Uploaded nehmen, es dort hochladen und den Link in die Threads posten.


----------



## i3810jaz (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Du könntest es aber glaub auch in eine ZIP packen und das ganze als Anhang über PCGHX hochladen, oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich hab noch keine erfahrung mitOne-Click-Hoster.
Sind die Kostenfrei,braucht man einen Acount,usw.??

Mincraft-Save-Thread mit OC-Hosteranleitung währe die nächste ausbaustufe von MC.-Thread^^.

Und anpinnen^^.

MFG


----------



## Re4dt (11. Dezember 2011)

i3810jaz schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest es aber glaub auch in eine ZIP Packen und das ganze als anhang über PCGHX hochladen, oder täusch ich mich?



Wollte grad ich vorschlagen. Du liegst richtig zip Dateien sind erlaubt 

BTW ist es normal das ich mit einer 6870(!) nur 50-80Fps in Minecraft habe?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Man kann ZIP-Dateien in der Bilderbibilothek hochladen??

@Re4dt:vlt läuft die Graka nicht 90-100%.
Um leistung zu sparen 50-80FPS sind doch ausreichend.
Hab auch nur 69 FPS.Graka arbeitet mit 66% leistung.( im Menü fast 600 Fps.^^)
6950 Direckt Cu II


PS.:noch ne Zeit MC überwacht.
Hab so 120FPS bei 49% GPU last.


----------



## Koyote (11. Dezember 2011)

Oder du nimmst nen kostenlosen ftp server, hat halt keine 3gb aber fuer ne map sollte es reichen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ne Map hat so ca 35 MB .Je nach grösse der Welt^^.


----------



## Re4dt (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Bei der Größe empfehle ich dir einen One Click Hoster  z.B MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
Da deine Datei Legal ist brauchst auch keine Angst haben. OCH's sind sehr Klischee behaftet


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Ich weiß^^.
Wer hat noch nie was von Rapidshare gehört??.


PS.:THX, jetzt muß ich nur noch die Map fertig bauen,zum Hochladen und Thread erstellen^^.


----------



## jensi251 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Seit 1 Woche bin ich nun auch MC Besitzer.


----------



## Koyote (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Glückwunsch, wie findest du es?


----------



## jensi251 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ganz gut. Ich habe es vorher schon mal bei Freunden gespielt.
Habe auch schon einen klasse Server gefunden.
Habt ihr vielleicht eigene Server oder so?


----------



## Koyote (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Na dann, viel Spaß. Ich selber habe keinen Server. Kannst dir ja gleich noch ein Texturenpack drauf hauen


----------



## jensi251 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Habe schon Misas 64x und noch ein anderes "HD" mit 264x.




Offtopic: Was ist das für eine Garnele auf deinem Foto? Eine kleine Amano? Erst habe ich auf das Bild geguckt und gedacht dieses Moos (istr doch Javamoos oder?) kommt mir bekannt vor. Konnte da aber nichts anderes drauf entdecken.

Sind im Hintergrund Neons (Tetra)??


----------



## Koyote (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ok, kannst dir auch mal das MK Royal anschauen.

Das ist eine Amano Garnele auf Javamoos. Im Hintergrund rote Neons und Platys. Das AQ ist schon aufgelöst und es wird ein Garnelenbecken mit Salmler'n. Schau mal noch in den Anhang, die Armano war schon ne große^^ Ich war ein Proteinjonglierer^^


----------



## jensi251 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Server wo ich noch. Mit drauf könnte, bzw. Erstmal vorbeischauen könnte?

Habe dir einen Pinnwand Eintrag geschrieben, da das hier ja nicht gerade der richtige thread für dieses Thema ist.


----------



## Koyote (12. Dezember 2011)

Google doch mal nach servern.


----------



## i3810jaz (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Bald wird es einen Mod geben mit dem man Beta-Terrain generieren kann. Nostalgic Terrain Generation [In Development, still recruting] - Minecraft Forum. So einen Mod brauche ich umbedingt für meine Singleplayer Welt. 
Auf jeden Fall gibt es die Möglichkeit auf den Mod...Ob er je rauskommt ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## Knutowskie (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

hat einer noch nen vServer übrig für mich? Würde so gerne mit meinen 3-4 Leutchens mal auf ner eigenen MP Map spielen... Wir können aber keine 15€ im monat ausgeben.

Die bei gamed!de bieten einen mit 512MB RAM an für 8 Spieler. Das halte ich persönlich für unrealistisch. Braucht mein lokaler Server mit 2 Leuten schon 1024 MB ohne abzuschmieren. Auf ubuntu...


----------



## Sebastian1980 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

warum keinen server von nitrado? 4€ für 4 slots mit 640mb ram. für minecraft vanilla auf jeden fall ausreichend wenn 4 leute online sind. ansonsten gibt es ram updates bis 2gb immer noch unter 10€ monatlich. läuft auf prepaidbasis, es gibt demnach keine unerwünschten vertragsverlängerungen und anonyme zahlung sind möglich. was will man mehr? 

wenn dein lokaler server bei 2 leuten schon 1gb ram zieht, machst du entweder was falsch, spielst in nem plugin/mod chaos, oder du stellst den server auf dem selben rechner, mit dem du auch spielst.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Das geht schon mit dem RAM, mit Linux garkein Thema (natürlich kein überladenes Ubuntu ). Was wichtig ist, ist lediglich die Bandbreite. Der Upload sollte schon großzügig sein, wobei man mit 4 Mann auch mit VDSL gut zocken können müsste (lagfrei). Bis 16K DSL machts kein Spaß.


----------



## Koyote (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wenn man saplings einfach liegen lässt,  wachsen dann automatisch neue Bäume oder muss man sie einsetzen`?


----------



## RedBrain (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Einfach einsetzen und sollte es in ca. 2 virtuelle Tagen aufwachsen


----------



## Koyote (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Danke, wenn man aber die Saplings als Item liegen lässt, pflanzen sie sich nicht automatisch ein oder?


----------



## Orka45 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Nein, die verschwinden nach einer weile dann. 
Da gab es einmal eine Mod, ich glaube der Name war Auto Forrest, die die Saplings direkt eingepflantzt hat.


----------



## Koyote (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ok, dann weiß ich jetzt Bescheid. Vielen Dank!


----------



## jensi251 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Was habt ihr eigentlich so für Skins?


----------



## Koyote (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Lava skin


----------



## <BaSh> (18. Dezember 2011)

Nanananananananaa Badman


----------



## jensi251 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wie sieht Lava Skin aus?
Ich habe einen Assassins Creed Skin, also mit dieser Robe.

Gibt es den PCGHX Server noch?


----------



## Koyote (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

So sieht der Lavaskin aus : http://i56.tinypic.com/96g6xw.png


----------



## Senfgurke (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

ich hab einen Joker Skin. Der aus Batman.



jensi251 schrieb:


> Gibt es den PCGHX Server noch?


 
Interessiert mich auch. Ich suche einen Server zum Spielen


----------



## jensi251 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich habe den mal hinzugefüft, aber MC sagt der ist offline, deshalb frage ich.
Mit halbwegs durchs Forum "bekannten" Leuten würde es sicherlich nochmals mehr Spass machen.

@Koyote sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. 
Das ist meiner http://www.planetminecraft.com/skin/ezio-auditore-ac-brotherhood/

ich habe den aber nicht selbst erstellt.


----------



## i3810jaz (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Den PCGHX-Server gibt es unter anderem Namen Das Craftwerk - The next Generation jedoch ist der Server bis zum Release von der offiziellen Bukkit Version offline. <-- Schätzung

[Edit]: Ich habe mal bei Clawhammer gefragt ob er "Das Craftwerk" wieder on stellt.

[Edit]: Zitat von Clawhammer: 





> Huhu,
> 
> 
> ich würde gerne den Server wieder Online stellen nur habe ich das  Problem das sich Nabo nicht meldet wegen dem beschnippeln der Karte.
> ...


----------



## Sight (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Pedobär skin


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Guten Abend,

nach Jazman seiner Anfrage, stelle Ich euch eine Frage: Geht hier bitte gucken

Die alten Member sollten kein Problem haben sich einzuloggen. Die neuen müssten sich Registrieren
http://dascraftwerk.de/showthread.php?tid=92


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich so für Skins?


 
Na ,Lara ^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol


----------



## i3810jaz (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich so für Skins?


Das sind die die ich verwende. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knutowskie (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Also mit dem VServer bin ich derweile bei netcup gelandet. Bevor ich da was anleiher:

Wir sind mittlerweile 5-10 Leute.

Hab mir den Ur anus mal genauer angesehen. 2GB RAM (bis 4GB via flexi SSD) 2GHz CPU Leistung...

Reicht das? Hab mir da nen Ubuntu 10.04 LTS minimal vorgestellt.
Drauf laufen soll: MCServer, vielleicht auch bukkit. Teamspeak und nen Forum oderso.

Was denkt ihr so?

Und 2. Frage: das Craftwerk: wie kann ich mich da registrieren? Ich hab in diesem Forum keine Infos dazu gefunden.

MfG


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@ Knut: Einmal kannst du dich hier Registrieren -> Das Craftwerk - The next Generation - Einverständniserklärung

Und der Server reicht für einen 1GB MC Server (ich besitze auch einen vServer, habe 3GB RAM fest und 6GB Shared RAM)


----------



## jensi251 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

wann geht der server wieder online? So circa.


----------



## i3810jaz (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Er will das ganze soweit ich ihn verstanden habe am WE machen. Ich denke an Sontag werden wir drauf können.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Also mit dem VServer bin ich derweile bei netcup gelandet. Bevor ich da was anleiher:
> 
> Wir sind mittlerweile 5-10 Leute.
> 
> ...


 
Wieso immer Ubuntu? Nur weils so schön Klicki-Bunti ist?  

Gibt wesentlich bessere Server-Distris, vorallem wenns nur um MC geht.


----------



## jensi251 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Er will das ganze soweit ich ihn verstanden habe am WE machen. Ich denke an Sontag werden wir drauf können.


 Danke.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Warum sieht das bei mir so aus, obwohl ich den HD Fix gemacht habe


----------



## jensi251 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Vielleicht was falsch gemacht, lösch MC mal komplett und dann alles noch mal von vorne.
Welches Pack ist das?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Habe ich schon gemacht, das ist das LB Photo Realism Pack 256x256 Version 7.0.0


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wieso immer Ubuntu? Nur weils so schön Klicki-Bunti ist?
> 
> Gibt wesentlich bessere Server-Distris, vorallem wenns nur um MC geht.


 

Dem kann ich ganz gut zustimmen, ich nutze für meinen Server Debian, das ist eine der besten Linux Dist. für Server, gut man muss wie zu alten DOS Zeiten alles Tippen aber man gewöhnt sich daran

Zum MC -Server: Wenn es Neuigkeiten geben sollte, seht Ihr es hier, da wir hier nicht alles voll "spammen" wollen


----------



## bauersein (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

hab da auchnoch einen guten freebuildserver:
hp http://lostislandcraft.bplaced.de/
ip 85.131.146.101:25565


----------



## jensi251 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Habe ich schon gemacht, das ist das LB Photo Realism Pack 256x256 Version 7.0.0


 dann weiss ich leider auch nicht weiter. Bei mir hat es beim ersten mal sofort geklappt.


----------



## Knutowskie (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Bevor ihr ins weinen kommt: 

Auf dem vServer läuft Ubuntu 10.04 x64 MINIMAL!!! also ohne klickie bunti und ohne irgendwas. Alles schön per ssh und text.

MfG


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Knuti wir weinen nicht  Aber trotzdem ist Ubuntu eher eine Desktop Distrubition, ich empfehle klar Debian, ich habe seit jetzt insgesamt fast 2 Jahren einen Server, und dass ist wirklich die beste Wahl


----------



## Sebastian1980 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

ubuntu ist ja am ende auch nicht viel mehr als debian mit vorinstalliertem klickibunti.


----------



## Clawhammer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Was labberst du da? Informiere dich mal über die verschiedenen Dists, den 1. auf einem Server gibt es kein "klickibunti" ausser man installiert dies mit Hilfe von X11 2. Ist Debian -> Server und Ubuntu -> Desktop

Nja egal... Prügelt euch drum ... ich hab meine eigenen Informationen und fertig


----------



## Sebastian1980 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

du weist schon das debian das grundgerüst von ubuntu stellt oder? ohne debian kein ubuntu.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Würde es sinn machen, ein Redston-schaltungsthread aufzumachen???
Ist ja echt interessant,was man da so alles mit anstellen kann.


----------



## <BaSh> (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@Killerpfote:
Dann müsste ich ja Step7 wieder installieren


----------



## Clawhammer (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Für alle Craftwerk Interessenten:



> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 
> seit heute ist es möglich sich auch ohne Registrierung einzuloggen.
> ...



Dascraftwerk.de


----------



## RedBrain (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich habe das Spiel mit Fraps auf Full HD@30 Fps aufgenommen für etwas mehr als eine halbe Stunde. SSD fast voll. 

Es wird auch Zeit, meine Videos zu bearbeiten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel mit Fraps auf Full HD@30 Fps aufgenommen für etwas mehr als eine halbe Stunde. SSD fast voll.
> 
> Es wird auch Zeit, meine Videos zu bearbeiten.


 Man nimm doch mit FRAPS nicht auf SSDs auf 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## RedBrain (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Das ist Richtig, weil meine HDD ist halb Voll, hat aber nicht die maximalen Transferleistung.

Eine externe HDD ist schon vor eine Weile geplant. Ich muss so lange Warten bis die Festplattenpreise im Urzustand zurück gekehrt sind, dann schnappe ich mir einen.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Was macht Notch wenn er sich von Minecraft zurückgezogen hat?
Er progammiert Minecraft.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

minicraft


----------



## jensi251 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was macht Notch wenn er sich von Minecraft zurückgezogen hat?
> Er progammiert Minecraft.


 Da gab es schon gestern eine News auf der Main zu.
Man kann sichdas auch irgendwo downloaden.


Edit: Hier der Link http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dare-22/?action=preview&uid=398


----------



## Knutowskie (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hier, hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie man es machen kann, dass sich nur Leute auf einem MC Server anmelden können, die sich in einem Forum (läuft auf selben Server) registriert haben?
Muss ich da manuell ne whitelist erstellen oder kann man das automatisieren?

Schön wäre es, wenn der User sich im Forum registriert und dann zugriff auf den TS Server und den MC Server hat.

Vielleicht hat da jemand nen Ansatz zu, ich hab bisher kein brauchbares Tut gefunden.

lg


----------



## jensi251 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Geht soweit ich weiß nur manuell, aber ich habe von so etwas fast null Ahnung.


----------



## Knutowskie (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

wie siehts aus, clawhammer? hast du ne idee?


----------



## Hoelli (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

nur ne theorie wie es klappen könnte/müßte

foren sind ja in den meisten fällen in php gescriptet. jetz mußt du dir eigtl nur nen kleines script basteln, welches bei der benutzerregistrierung den namen des benutzers auch noch einmal zusätzlich in der whitelist textdatei speichert.


----------



## Festplatte (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hi Leute, ich hab mir jetzt mal einen Minecraft-Bukkit-Server erstellt und ein Freund, hat drei coole Plugins drauf. Bei dem einen kann man eingeben, /nuke, und es regnet TNT vom Himmel, bei dem anderen kann man eingeben, /lightning (Spielername), und es schlägt ein Blitz in den Spieler und bei dem letzten kann man irgendwo hinklicken und man wird dorthin gebeamt. Kennt jemand die Namen dieser Plugins? Und kann mir jemand noch andere gute Plugins empfehlen? Der Server ist nicht öffentlich..


----------



## jensi251 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Guck dich doch mal hier um: Modifikationen und Tools


----------



## Monstermoe (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

-/lightning: müsste eigentlich bei bukkit dabei sein
-Beamen: geht meine ich mit dem worldedit plugin und dann den Kompass auswählen


----------



## Festplatte (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

/lightning ist leider nicht mit drin, aber wenn man ihn benutzt steht da beim anderen "Du wurdest gepeinigt"! Und weiß jemand wie der Mod mit dem TNT heißt?


----------



## hamst0r (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@Festplatte: Meinst du vielleicht Essentials? Dort gibt es /lightning, /nuke, /antioch (TNT) und auch einen Befehl um sich zu beamen, den kenn ich aber gerade nicht auswendig. Du kannst die Befehle auch auf ein Objekt (z.b.) ein goldenes Schwert legen und kannst damit dann Blitze abfeuern, ohne den Befehl einzugeben.


----------



## Festplatte (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Danke!!!


----------



## RedBrain (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

*Hust Hust*

Minecraft Intercontinental Railway - YouTube

Mein Uploadvideo scheint nicht Perfekt zu sein. Mal ab und zu lässt er sich bis zum Ende nicht abspielen und so weiter.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



			
				;3762142 schrieb:
			
		

> @Killerpfote:
> Dann müsste ich ja Step7 wieder installieren


 

Na los,Instalieren.... -Den Thread gibt es seit 24.12.11 10.00UHR-

PS.: wie kommste an Step 7??
Braucht man doch an sich nur für SPS´S.


----------



## hamst0r (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich nutze auf meinem kleinen privaten Bukkitserver Essentials und SimpleChestLock und habe eine leere Permissions.yml.
Nun möchte ich, dass alle Spieler Objekte "protecten" können, jedoch können nur Operatoren Objekte schützen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



RedBrain schrieb:


> *Hust Hust*
> 
> Minecraft Intercontinental Railway - YouTube
> 
> Mein Uploadvideo scheint nicht Perfekt zu sein. Mal ab und zu lässt er sich bis zum Ende nicht abspielen und so weiter.


 
Muste im Minecraft-Video -Thread einstellen.

Den gibt es^^.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/190434-sammelthread-minecraft-videos.html


----------



## Monstermoe (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@*hamst0r*

Ich würde [INACTIVE][ADMN/DEV] Permissions 3.1.6 - The Plugin of Tomorrow [935] | Bukkit Forums benutzen. Auf der Seite sind auch Video-Anleitungen wie man Permissions richtig konfiguriert.


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Morgen Leute, dascraftwer ist mit aller Frische und neuer Karte erreichbar. Ich werd die alte Karte nicht löschen sondern sehen einige Objekte zukopieren.


Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## RedBrain (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

aber noch kein zugriff auf allen blöcke :/


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Do Theoretisch müssten alle Spieler Funktionieren die vorher schon den Rang "Spieler" hatten.


----------



## i3810jaz (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Funktioniert aber nicht ich bin auch Default...und ich konnte nichts abbauen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich habe jetzt auf meinem Bukkitserver Essentials mit dem Gruppenmanager installiert. Nun würde ich auch gerne die Funktionen von Worldguard benutzen, allerdings will ich nur ein "Hauptplugin" benutzen, also nicht Essentials und Worldedit... Gibt es eine Möglichkeit für mich?
Ansonsten suche ein Plugin, mit welchem ich den FlyMod usw. nur für Admins aktivieren kann 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Naboradd (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Funktioniert aber nicht ich bin auch Default...und ich konnte nichts abbauen.


Diese sch*** Permissions... Eigentlich seid ihr eingetragen, müsstet also den Rang Spieler haben, und nicht default (= Gast). Irgendwie ist das mit den BukkitPermissions noch nicht so das wahre, da muss ich wohl doch auf ein anderes System ausweichen.



Monstermoe schrieb:


> @*hamst0r*
> Ich würde [INACTIVE][ADMN/DEV] Permissions 3.1.6 - The Plugin of Tomorrow [935] | Bukkit Forums benutzen. Auf der Seite sind auch Video-Anleitungen wie man Permissions richtig konfiguriert.


 
Naja, auf ein veraltetes Plugin, das nicht mehr (bzw. momentan nicht) weiterentwickelt wird (INACTIVE), würde ich nicht unbedingt setzen. Wenn ich das Craftwerk nicht vernünftig mit den BukkitPermissions zum Laufen bekomme, werd ich mir wohl mal PermissionsEX anschauen, das soll wohl zumindest das performanteste sein.


----------



## hamst0r (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@Naboradd Ich habe inzwischen ein bisschen im Plugin herumgesucht und bin fündig geworden. Schade, dass sie es nicht direkt in der Config mit eingebracht haben. Also brauch ich doch keine Permissions.


----------



## i3810jaz (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Naboradd ich würde dir [GEN/SEC/ECON/TP/ADMN] Essentials v2.7.2 - A collection of useful commands [1597] | Bukkit Forums empfeheln. Hat nämlich auch eine Help an Bord die man nicht einmal konfrigurieren muss.


----------



## Clawhammer (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hier schaut mal, der Server funktioniert ja, aber ich bereite derzeit schon einmal die Stadt vor, bis das mit den Permissions geklärt ist. 

Der Hauptbahnhof (ein kleiner Teil davon) (das Video wird gerade noch hochgeladen, wird noch einen Moment dauern)


EDIT: Hier noch einmal eine kleine Information: Das Craftwerk


----------



## i3810jaz (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Du kannst doch mit deinem 6000er Upload fast instand hochladen oder?


----------



## Clawhammer (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ne das ist ne 337MB Datei ... wollte jetzt nicht konvertieren ... ist aber gleich fertig ... ausserdem bin ja seit September mit meiner EX auseinander ... hab nun "nur" noch ne 32/2 Leitung =(


----------



## i3810jaz (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hab gedacht ihr hättet euch wieder vertragen. Deine Internetverbingung ist immer noch sehr gut, ich hab nur ne 6/0.5 oder sowas in der Richtung...


----------



## Clawhammer (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Nee ja das eine mal... erzähl ich dir später mal ... kannst ja später mal in TS kommen.... wird sonst zuviel OT 

Das Video ist bei 89%

EDIT: Video ist fertig Uploaded (:


----------



## i3810jaz (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wenn du nächtest mal hochlädst nehme am besten: Bandicam - Best Game Recording Software, Game Video Recorder, Game Screen Capture, Desktop Screen Recorder Damit kannst du gratis 10Min aufnehmen und die Dateien sind kleiner. 
Leider hat das Aufnahmeprogramm auch ein Wasserzeichen und alle Funktionen funktionieren in der Gratisversion nicht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Bin echt sauer,
da baust du zwei Tage an nem Zähler und Plötzlich halten die Blöcke nicht mehr an den Sticki-Pistons .
Brauch nicht mehr weitermachen ,wenn das nicht besser wird.
Das werden total falsche Zahlen .Man oh Man.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Mh komisch. Es sind aber keine Double-Pistons oder?


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:
			
		

> Bin echt sauer,
> da baust du zwei Tage an nem Zähler und Plötzlich halten die Blöcke nicht mehr an den Sticki-Pistons .
> Brauch nicht mehr weitermachen ,wenn das nicht besser wird.
> Das werden total falsche Zahlen .Man oh Man.



Warum halten die nicht? Haste doch vorher schonmal gemacht oder?


----------



## jensi251 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Bin echt sauer,
> da baust du zwei Tage an nem Zähler und Plötzlich halten die Blöcke nicht mehr an den Sticki-Pistons .
> Brauch nicht mehr weitermachen ,wenn das nicht besser wird.
> Das werden total falsche Zahlen .Man oh Man.


 Das sieht ja Hammer aus. Wofür ist der Zähler und wie funktioniert der?


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

Na im moment funktioniert da wie killerpfote schreibt, gar nix.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Sind keine doppel -Pistons,nur die Schneeblöcke halten nicht mehr zuverlässig^^.
Ganze Zeit keine Probleme.
Warscheinlich ist langsam zu groß.
Teilweise laggt es im Singelplayer,beim Reset und nächste stelle.
Seit zwei Tagen hab ich konntackt zu einem Redstoneprofie.
Der hat den "Kuhzähler " nachgebaut,aber anders.
Sehr klein mit Glas ,Wolle, Pistons.
Echt Super, 0 laggi und nach 5 Stunden, 4Stellen fertig.
funtzt so änlich wie das:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt1fOED0vC8

Bin ich zu blöd zu^^.


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Willst du MC vielleicht mehr RAM zuweisen?


----------



## jensi251 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hammer Piano.
Das muss ja ewig gedauert haben.


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Dafür braucht man viele Ideen und einen starken Willen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Mehr Ram währe nicht schlecht.


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wie viel hast du denn und wie viel hast du zugeteilt?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hab noch 13 GB Frei^^.
insgesammt 16 GB.

Hab keinen zugeteilt.

Geht das überhaupt mit Win 7 Home premium SB,64 Bit?


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Na bei 13 GB geht doch noch was 
Ich habe das nur einmal irgentwo gelesen, google doch einmal nach "Minecraft mehr RAM zuweisen"

Gruß


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

OK THX.
Mal sehen,wie das geht
Tutorial - Wie man Minecraft (Java) mehr RAM zuweist [HD] (Deutsch/German) - YouTube


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Dann berichte mal am Ende


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



OK Ramzuweisen geht .
Blöcke bleiben immer noch nicht zuverlässig kleben^^ .

Rammenge oben rechts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ok, also am Ram scheint es nicht zu liegen, dann weiß ich leider auch nicht mehr weiter, tut mir echt leid


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

THX Kojote.


PS.: Das ist der schönste CPU Kühler^^. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT ^^


----------



## Monstermoe (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Gibt es eigentlich ein Bukkit Plugin womit man sein Level erhöhen kann? Will nämlich mal die neuen fähigkeiten ausprobiren.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja Hammer aus. Wofür ist der Zähler und wie funktioniert der?


 
Kannste auf Video sehen^^.
Minecraft-Kuh-Zähler-Cow Counter - YouTube
 hier ist besser erklärt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/190434-sammelthread-minecraft-videos.html


----------



## Clawhammer (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wichtige Information für die Craftwerkler: Namensänderung - Feature


----------



## Knutowskie (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Jetzt hat mir netcup meinen vServer gesperrt weil irgend so ein Bot sich da einnisten konnte.
Jetzt wollen die eine Unterlassungserklärung, das so etwas zu 100% nie wieder vorkommt... Wer kann sowas schon reinen Gewissens abgeben???

Mal ehrlich, ich hab da nur ne minimal Installation gehabt. apache2, php, mysql, phpmyadmin, teamspeak und minecraft. Wahrscheinlich hat der bot "ZmEu" bei phpmyadmin was gefriemelt. Ich weiß nur nicht wie und was genau.
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen was man da jetzt machen kann? Ich könnte den Vertrag noch wiederrufen, da ich noch innerhalb der 14 Tage bin.

Die haben mir das Ding noch während der Installation geknackt... Sehr geil. Wenn da jemand Tipps hat wäre ich sehr dankbar!

lg Knutowskie


----------



## Clawhammer (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@knut: Serverupdates und Regelmässige überprüfung der Serveraktivitäten beugen soetwas vor ... zur vereinfachten Serveradministration kann ich nur Webmin empfehlen ... 

Die Unterlassungs erklärung musst du wohl oder übel unterschreiben wenn du deinen Server wieder haben nmöchtest

EDIT: Aktuelles zum Craftwerk


----------



## jensi251 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wann geht der Server ungefähr wieder online?
Habe mich mal bei euch angemeldet und möchte gerne mitmachen wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Megapixel (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Also es ist geplant, dass der Server am 1.1 wieder online geht.


----------



## jensi251 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Danke.
Bleibt die Adresse die gleiche?


----------



## i3810jaz (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Die Adresse ist bleibt: dascraftwerk.de


----------



## jensi251 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Danke, das ist also die serveradresse für MC oder nur die I-net Adresse?


----------



## Megapixel (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Danke, das ist also die serveradresse für MC oder nur die I-net Adresse?


 
Sowohl, als auch
Noch ist der Server aber nicht online.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*


Hi all

Hab seit neustem Worldedit im Singelplayer.(Das böse ,böse Programm)
Das vereinfacht so manche stupiden aufgaben.
Klar kann man sachen einfach in die Welt kopieren und es als seine verkaufen,aber es ist auch schon ganz hilfreich ,beim reinen bauen.

Runde sachen zu bauen ist halt schwierig.

Fänd es mal gut einen WE -Thread zu eröffnen,da es bestimmt den einen oder anderen gibt,der mehr erfahrung damit hat und so manch guten Tip.

Kreativität ist auch trotz WE immer noch gefragt in Minecraft.

Bei meiner Kathedrale hab ich die beiden Türme mit WE gemacht.Vorher natürlich das Gelände geebnet.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread-30.html

(ganz unten)

Wer meint,das das ein Extrathema werden sollte,melden. 


MFG


----------



## jensi251 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ist das "Craftwerk" wieder online?? Bei mir geht der Server nicht wegen cant resolve Hostname.


----------



## Naboradd (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

dascraftwerk.de -> funktioniert einwandfrei...


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Januar 2012)

Ich hab einen tollen RPG Server gefunden, wo vorhandene Plug Ins echt toll genutzt werden. 
Man muss sich am Anfang für eine von zwei Fraktionen entscheidenen, die eine lebt in großen Schlösser im Nether, die andere auf schwebenden Inseln. Es gibt Quests, NPC gesteuerte Shops, eine Arena, wo es alle 6 Stunden einen Fraktionskampf gibt. 
Macht echt Spaß dort zu zocken, wenn man genug Englisch kann um sich zu verständigen.


----------



## jensi251 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Homepage oder so???
würde mir das gerne mal angucken.


----------



## nulchking (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ist es normal das ich nur Evil Chickens auf meiner Karte finde o.O ?
Habe jetzt gut und gerne 2 Tage damit zugebracht Schweine und Schaafe zu finden, aber nichts gefunden -__-


----------



## RedBrain (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Minecraft 1.1 ist offiziel Erschienen. 

Neue Funktionen:

Neuer Bogen-Verzauberungen
56 neue Sprachen
Schafe essen Gras und ihre Wolle wächst nach
Neue Spawner-Eier, um Mobs spawnen zu lassen
Neue Welt-Typ-Option (Superflat)


Änderungen:

Brauen dauert jetzt 20 Sekunden
Man kann nicht mehr auf Leitern stehen
Neue übergänge zwischen den Biomen
Neues Rezept für Goldene Äpfel: benötigt 8 Gold Nuggets und ein Apfel


Bugfixes:

Redstonebugs gefixt
Schienenbugs gefixt
Doppel-Türen gefixt
Ein 'setTileEntity' Bug im Multiplayer gefixt 


Dazu ein passendes Video von Team Mojang.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDrU6GTq8HM

*ACHTUNG: Für Multiplayer-Spieler kein Sofort-Update! Als Erstes muss der Server auf den aktuellsten Stand (Bukkit und die Erweiterungen) sein. Der Serveradministrator sagt euch bescheid, wenn es soweit ist.*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

 Oh man..

Ironie an"Ich liebe Updates"Ironie aus.

Multiplayer-server nicht zu ereichen^^.
Ich dachte das hört jetzt langsam auf ,nach 1.0.0 .
Muss wieder warten bis Misa wieder auf neusten stand ist.
Gerade mal World edit für Singelplayer instaliert..
Alles neumachen..
hhhmmmm


----------



## RedBrain (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Bei jeden Update die Addons neu installieren. Das ist normal, aber ab und zu mal ist es auch nervig. ^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*


Ok Misa gibt es schon für 1.1

Unbedingt neuen MC -Patcher downloaden..

[64x][1.1] Misa's Realistic Texture Pack (UPDATED 9JAN) - Minecraft Forum


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

bukkit gibts auch seit gestern für 1.1


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*


Was ist mit singelplayer -Comands und World-edit??


----------



## Sebastian1980 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@KillerPfote

[1.0.0] Single Player Commands [V3.0.1] - Minecraft Forum - Page 817


----------



## RedBrain (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> bukkit gibts auch seit gestern für 1.1


 
Das habe ich es mal im Datenbank von Bukkit geschaut. Aber noch kein recommened Build.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*


Thx sebastian 1980.

Bukkit müste ansich das dev-CraftBukkit #1737 : /target [Jenkins] sein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Januar 2012)

Es gibt MeineKraft immernoch nicht für 1.1 
Jetzt Spiel ich mit Misa 
Bitte nehmt mir nicht übel dass ich Misa nicht mag, das ist Geschmacksache.
Aber es gibt schon Rei's Minimap 
Hab nur ich das Problem oder sieht bei euch die Schrift wenn man auf Deutsch stellt auch so komisch aus?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

laut facebook arbeitet sie ja bereits an ner neuen version des texturepacks.
aber hast recht, die schrift ist etwas genöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2012)

Auf FB bin ich nich aktiv, ich hoffe in den Kommenden TP's wird auch die Deutsche Schrift verändert....
Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob WildGrass mit MeineKraft funktioniert?


----------



## Minga_Bua (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich brauch mal eure hilfe Jungs. Gibts ne Möglichkeit per makro oder so die linke Maustaste gedrückt zu halten? Ich will ne ganze Menge ausbuddeln und da tut mir der Finger ganz schön weh..


----------



## Senfgurke (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

von Maustaste gedrückt halten???


----------



## Minga_Bua (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Erm.. ja mach das mal wenn du circa n Tag lang buddeln musst^^


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Januar 2012)

Benutz doch Tesafilm um die Taste festzukleben


----------



## i3810jaz (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

1000Foxi, schau mal bei den supporteten Mods des Texturenpacks nach. Wenn du auf der 1.1 spielst musst du dich sowieso noch gedulden da noch kein update in Sicht ist.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob WildGrass mit MeineKraft funktioniert?


in den terrain.png´s von ihr ist auch hohes gras drin, von daher sollte das funktionieren. müssen wir nur noch warten bis wildgrass für 1.1 fertig ist. ich bin vom comicartigen 128x128 sphax weg und will ebenfalls mit einem von honeyballs texturenpacks mit wildgrass spielen. zuletzt hab ich wildgrass vor nem jahr mit misas tp gespielt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*


versuchs mal mit World Edit.
Must singelplayer Comands instalieren(wenn du auf Singelplayer spielst),danach WE.https://github.com/sk89q/worldedit/downloads
Ansonsten wenn du G510 oder so kannst du Makros erstellen.

Hab mal Testweise nen Bukkit auf meinem Rechner.
Da hab ich die Kirche reinkopiert.
Auf anfrage PN ,geb ich die ip raus.
(16000 er leitung schnell am limit)


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@Sebastian1980 Ich empfehle dir das Basic Paket, da bekommt man einen Eindruck wie Honeyball sich ausrichtet, und kann sich dann die anderen ansehen, ich spiele meistens auf Basic oder Royal.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@1000Foxi

ich benutze doch schon längst das royalpack. das finde ich persönlich am besten, ggf. werden halt noch ein paar texturen zusammengetauscht.
warten tue ich an sich nur noch auf wildgrass. gibts alternativ eigentlich noch andere mods die etwas mit dem gras zu schaffen haben und auf den modloader verzichten? einfach nur stellenweise langes gras wie im wildgrass würde mir da schon reichen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden 
Zu deiner Frage: ich kenne da keinen Mod....


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*


Hi hab mal testweise eigenen Bukkitserver aufgesetzt.

Wenn ich on bin könnt ihr gerne mal vorbeischauen.

Nichts grossartiges aber die Kirche ist zu besichtigen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IP:

läuft jetzt auf nem "Richtigen" Server.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Thx sebastian 1980.
> 
> Bukkit müste ansich das dev-CraftBukkit #1737 : /target [Jenkins] sein.


 

Leider kaum zugebrauchen, unstable und bringt den Testserver regelmässig zum Abstürzen, letztendlich hängt es nicht nur an Bukkit sondern auch an den Plugins um die volle Funktion zugewährleisten


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Leider kaum zugebrauchen, unstable und bringt den Testserver regelmässig zum Abstürzen, letztendlich hängt es nicht nur an Bukkit sondern auch an den Plugins um die volle Funktion zugewährleisten


 
Bei mir läuft der aber ganz OK.
Muss zwar zu einem kleinem Trick greifen ,damit er überhaupt startet ,dann läuft er aber.
Aus der R1 Datei hab ich eine Batch gemacht.Der zweite Download ist eine Jar,die ich nach dem starten der Batch,auch durch doppelklick starte.
Dann wird in der Konsole noch was nachgeladen.
Danach kann ich auf den Server spawnen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab öfter Probleme ,das die oberflächentexturen erst bei überfliegen,dargestellt werden.
Denke aber das,das nichts ungewöhnliches bei Minecraft ist.
Vlt. liegt das aber auch an World Edit (hab ich nicht konfiguriert,wüste auch nicht was ich eingeben sollte??).

MFG


----------



## i3810jaz (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Es ist eine neue Snapshot-Datei drausen mit dem Dschungelbiom: Minecraft Snapshot 12w03a


----------



## Koyote (19. Januar 2012)

Sehen bei euch mit dem neuen mk royal die wolken auch so schlecht aus?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

ich denke schon, siehe anhang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (19. Januar 2012)

Jop, so isses bei mir auch.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Januar 2012)

Also ich spiele ja Basic und da sehen sie auch so aus...
Die sind aber besser als die Standart Wolken


----------



## Koyote (20. Januar 2012)

Mit der alten version sahen die besser aus.

Ist mein Monitor kaputt oder ist das spiel auf einmal total rot?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

machmal nen screenshot. das spiel ist devinitiv nicht "auf einmal total rot".


----------



## Koyote (20. Januar 2012)

Mach ich wenn ich wieder am rechner bin. In bf ist es nicht so, scheint also an mc zu liegen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

das kommt vorrangig im dunklen vor und du benutzt eines der honeyball texturenpacks? dann muss das so. mit anderen tp´s oder mit den originalen texturen passt das.


----------



## Koyote (20. Januar 2012)

Oh, dann liegt da wohl das Problem. Danke


----------



## ChaoZ (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

*Minecraft Version 12w03a ist draußen
*Den Download findet ihr hier.
Bisher bekannte Änderungen (lt. Minecraftforum.net)



> Ladders regained their collision box, and vines are climbable when they have a solid block behind them
> Added jungle biome (requires a new world) with new tree and leaf types
> Updated language files
> Dispensers will place mobs instead of releasing the spawner egg
> ...


----------



## Koyote (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hi, ich hab gerade nen Skelettspawner gefunden und würde gerne eine Falle bauen. Die Monster sollen per Wasser zum Tötungspunkt transportiert werden. Kann Wenn ich die Ebene unter dem Spawner entferne und dort die Flut hinmache, spawnen die dann ins Wasser?


----------



## jensi251 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ja, ich glaube das geht so.


----------



## Koyote (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ok, schaut jetzt so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber entweder droppen die Skelette wenig bis nichts oder das Zeug verbrennt irgentwie.


----------



## <BaSh> (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Ich kann dir bei Mobfallen die Fallen von Dataless822 emfehlen. Auch wenns ie verdammt groß sind


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



He habt ihr schon das Bilder-update gesehn???

Echt gut.

Minecraft-Bilderthread: Von Ugly-Smileys, Monster-Kathedralen und Traum-Konstruktionen - Über 150 neue Bilder [Bilder des Tages] - minecraft


----------



## Koyote (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Wegen der Monsterfalle muss ich mal schauen. Ggf. lass ich die ertrinken.

Cool Killerpfote, jetzt schaut der Artikel gut aus


----------



## Sebastian1980 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

ich würde die eher fallen lassen. aber nicht so tief das sie sterben. dann kannst du sie durch ein loch mit einem schlag umlegen und bekommst so auch massig exp. das loot kannst du dann ja durch einen mechanismus abführen lassen. das find ich wesentlich sinnvoller als ne mobfalle mit instantitemausgabe. kein mensch braucht kistenweise von dem zeug.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



Jetzt ist der Server 24/7 on.
Noch nicht geschützt.Worldguard.Mal sehen wie das funtzt.

IP:
gurk-network.de

85.25.139.20:25565

wo ich bau ist nen stück vom spawn weg^^.

Griefer unerwünscht !!

Momentan iwi abgeschossen^^.
Clawnhammer hat recht,die version ist nicht stabiel.


----------



## Koyote (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Hm, ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich die Falle realisieren soll. Habe schon so viel ausprobiert, bisher funktionierte nichts wirklich gut.


----------



## <BaSh> (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Mh, ich würde die per Wasseraufzug nach oben bringen und sie dann 23 Blöcke runterfallen lassen. Dann sollten sie nur noch einen Treffer brauchen um zu sterben


----------



## Koyote (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Per Wasseraufzug? Wie geht das denn?

Killerpfote, ich bin auf dem Server aber ich kann mich nicht einmal umsehen. Das laggt echt übel :( Nicht mal die kamera schwenken kann ich gescheit.


----------



## Jemall (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

*18 Slot --- Bukkit --- PvP --- GriefSchutz --- Events

Website: Dateiweite Farbe für den Hintergrund*
*McIP: Membersofday.eu*
*Ts3: 78.111.226.179:8835*



Hallo meine Freunde.
Unser Server sucht noch ein paar fleißige Crafter zum gemeinsam bauen, buddeln, kämpfen.
Eben alles was das Crafterherz glücklich stimmt! 


Unser Team besteht aus: 2 Owner/Admins: "Jemall" und "DasLicht343"
                        5 Moderatoren: "Mo_Wa", "SaVi2", "Madball_Oo", "Miner_Nils44" und "xXDragonFruitXx".


wir überprüfen täglich ob unsere 3 Regeln eingehalten werden:

1. Seid freundlich zueinander (kein beschimpfen, intolerantes/provokantes Verhalten und kein unnötiges töten anderer User!)
2. Spamt nicht den Chat zu
3. Kein griefen


Unser Server besitzt einen 8 Kern Prozessor mit 2 Gb Arbeitsspeicher (genug für viele PlugIns)
Kann alles noch erhöht werden bei bedarf!!!


PlugIns:

BomberCraft         
CommandSigns         
Essentials         
FalseBook         
GroupManager         
LogBlock         
LWC         
MCStats3         
MinecraftViewer         
nChat         
NoCheat         
PluginMetrics         
TreasureHunt         
War         
WorldEdit         
WorldGuard

_Mfg Jemall_


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@Jemal

Netter Server .
gefällt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Januar 2012)

@Koyote Wasseraufzug geht so:


Schild Schild Schild
Wasser Wasser Wasser

Oder

Schild 
           Wasser
            Schild
Wasser 

usw.

PS: bei der 1. Variante bin ich nicht so sicher...


----------



## Koyote (23. Januar 2012)

Du meinst im bilderthread? Optifine und der andere öhm... Glsh shadermod, so in der art und davon so ne angepasste version, bin am handy, gebe dir morgen die links wenn du willst. Will mir ggf. Noch wild grass holen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Januar 2012)

Ja ich meinte im Bilderthread, hab grad wegeditiert  
Für Optifine bin ich zu doof 
Die Links musst du mir nich geben, ich kenne alle Mods 
Bringt Optifine eig. viel?
In wiefern angepasste Version von Glsh?


----------



## Koyote (23. Januar 2012)

Versuch ich mal mit dem aufzug. 

Warum bist du zu doof fuer optifine? Ich finds ganz nice.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Januar 2012)

Bin zu doof weil: Wenn ich die Files aus dem Ordner ganz alte Schule in die Minecraft.jar reinziehe bekomm ich nen Blackscreen 
Wenn ich eine Minecraft.jar ohne Mods nehme funzt es auch nicht 
In der gemoddeten .jar hab ich Zombe, Reis Minimap und sonst nichts...
Guck dir zum Wasseraufzug + Falle mal 
Das Vid hier an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYUU5pyJ9nU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

@Jemall
grad kurz angesehen den server, gefällt mir. ich tingele gerade noch zwischen deinem und einem anderen, aber ich denke ich seh mir euren mal genauer an.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/190434-sammelthread-minecraft-videos-2.html

@Logic,haste das selbstgebaut??Wenn ja wie .
Tools etc.. Sieht auf jeden fall mal genial aus.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/190434-sammelthread-minecraft-videos-2.html
> 
> @Logic,haste das selbstgebaut??Wenn ja wie .
> Tools etc.. Sieht auf jeden fall mal genial aus.



Hey  Na klar hab ich das gebaut... alles im maßstab 1:1 nichts erfunden sondern alles anhand bildern so detailgetreu nachgebaut. Habe nur für die kuppel mcedit genommen weil es sonst zu schwer wäre. Ich kann ein paar detail bilder hochladen wenn du möchtest. Entweder hier oder im Minecraft Bilder Thread.

mfg


Edit: Bilder im Anhang


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*


Superg..... echt klasse. Hast bestimmt so einige std. drangesessen.
Echt toll geworden.
Bilder auf jeden fall auch in den Bilderthread.
Rundungen finde ich auch sehr schwer.
Hab bei meiner Kirche bei den Türmen auch zu WE gegriffen.


PS.: Hab Bilder im Thread gesehen .Klasse gemacht.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft das Finale 1.0*

Schön das es dir gefällt  Hier noch ein Vergleichbild bzw. mein Vorbild womit ich das gebaut habe. Vorallem für die anlage war das Bild sehr Hilfreich


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

@Kojote: hab auch mal versucht shader zu instalieren,Frames stabiel keine ruckler.
aber ich hab auch bis auf bewegtes grass und tiefenunschärfe ,auch keine Schatten.

@ nefle:Ist ja mal nen cooles Texturpack ,vor allem Stone.
Gibt es wieder Wassershader für 1.1??
Das sieht ja sooo gut aus .
Wenn ja brauche dringend link.
THX


----------



## neflE (28. Januar 2012)

Ja gibt es 
In der Alpha 4 ist das glaube ich.
Einfach mal Whater-Shader bei Google eingeben 
Ansonsten post ich morgen noch mal einen Link.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich Whatershader und Optifine gleichzeitig nutzen kann?

Lg neflE


----------



## LOGIC (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Gerade die Mod mit den Schatten hätte ich auch gerne....sieht teilweise verdammt gut aus...fast schon wie gerendert


----------



## RedBrain (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

@Jaz
Das Mod Unbelievable Shader, was ich es gerade verwende, ist ein Mod von einem Mod basierend auf *GLSL Shaders (von daxnitro)*.


Wenn ich wieder Zeit habe, versuche ich es das Konfigurationsdatei mit  dynamische Licht- und Schatteneffekte, DoF, God Rays und ein paar  kleinigkeiten zu schmücken. Diese ist nur gedacht, ein paar Screenshots  zu machen. Aber es ist nicht einfach, die Schattenqualität so gut wie  Möglich zu konfigurieren, das kostet viel Rechenaufwand...

EDIT: Vielleicht auch mit Wasserspiegelung...


----------



## Koyote (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Und bei mir hängt wie gesagt immer noch die Maus so komisch, die FPS sind eigentlich konstant über 30. Dann sind es doch eig. keine Laggs oder?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Wasser -Shader link :

[1.1.0] Water Shader alpha v4d - Minecraft Forum

aber vorsicht ,frist immer leistung so ein Mod.
Kenn ich noch von der beta(ab ver. 1.8)


PS.: Klappt super und sieht genial aus .
Das einfügen ist wie immer mit shader nicht ganz soooo simpel,aber schaffbar.


Beweis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Multiplayermap: 185.25.139.20:25565





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

@ Killerpfote:

*_* Es ist mit der Geilste Mod, den es gibt! Ich spiel jetzt schon 2 Wochen damit und ich möchte NIE NIE wieder ohne 
Hast du es mit Optifine zusammeninstallieren können?


lg neflE


----------



## LOGIC (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Sieht echt grandios aus  Aber wie ist es mit bewegtem Wasser wie der kleine Wasserfall ? Sieht das auch gut aus ?

Hab vorhin auch mal wieder was an Minecraft geändert und habe nun 8x AA geht aber nur mit Nvidia Karten soweit ich weiß.


----------



## neflE (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ne bewegr´tes wasser sieht behindert aus  soll aber noch verbessert werden.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*


Bewegtes wasser siehst du auf Bild zwei.
Der kleine abfluss aus dem Teich.
Ist echt super der Mod wiegesagt seit version 1.8 draufgehabt. Aber mein Lara-Skin ist weg^^.
Kann nur standart nehmen.
Singelplayercomands funktioniert nicht mehr^^.
Hab so einige sachen aus meiner Singelplayer -map ausgeschnitten und in die Servermap eingefügt.
Kann jetzt auch Gebiete protekten...fals einer intresse hat.(Sind im mom nur Dänen drauf ,die kein Englisch können^^)
Hab Optifine nicht instaliert ,läuft auch so ganz gut.


----------



## LOGIC (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ach mist jetzt hab im im Bilderthred geantwortet  

Antwort bitte Hier


----------



## <BaSh> (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Hätte auch mal wieder Lust mit mehreren Leuten ein großes Projekt anzugehen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*


@Logic:  Das ist ein publik server. Noch ein wenig unstrukturiert.
Aber zum bauen genau richtig.
Bin Masteradmin.Kann dir Grundstück beschützen. usw.
Einfach mal kucken  .


----------



## <BaSh> (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ist der Server gerade offline?


----------



## neflE (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Hier mal das Kop-Texturepack 
das gibt es in 64, 128,256 und 512 pixeln 

Ich liebe es einfach ! Aber Es frisst echt Resurcen. Und ohne eigene .Bat-Datei läuft das 512er garnicht. 

ein Beispielbild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lG neflE


----------



## Koyote (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ich verstehe es gerade nicht mehr  Habe jetzt nur noch 20 FPS in Minecraft.
Gronkh (Let's Player auf Youtube) nimmt Videos auf mit Optifine, Honeyball Texturepack und dem Shadermod. Warum kann ich nicht lagfrei spielen? Kann sich mal jemand mein System (Signatur) ansehen? Die HD 6970 sollte doch genug Power haben? Ich habe die einstellungen so optimiert, dass eigentlich viele FPS bei rauskommen sollten. Ich komme aber nur noch auf 20  Woran kann das liegen? Andere nehmen dabei sogar noch auf und ich kann es nicht spielen? Mit 2GB zugewiesenem Ram geht es auch nicht besser  Hat jemand ne Idee? 

Nefle, macht dein Rechner den Shadermod mit?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

@ Bash. eigentlich nicht.

Nochmal IP: 85.25.139.20:25565


----------



## neflE (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

ja  ich bekomme ihn aber auch nicht mit dem Watershadermod gleichzeitig drauf, deshalb benutze ich nur den Wassermod und 512er Texturepacket.

Was hast du alles bei Optifine eingestellt?
evtl hast du AA und AF zu hoch eingestellt(in Optifine)? Oder evtl die 3fache Viewdistance ausmachen?

lg neflE


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Januar 2012)

Ich probiere morgen mal Optifine + Shadows aus und Poste dann meine FPS hier 
Und mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie man in dem GLSL Mod die Shadows anmacht, ich hab da auch nur Die sich bewegenden Gräser und Tiefenunschärfe.....


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

hatte ich auch nur.
Bestimmt was falsch instaliert??
Hab den wieder runtergeschmissen und bin mit dem Wassermod und Misa glücklich^^^.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 29.01.2012 um 23:09 ----------


----------



## Koyote (29. Januar 2012)

Ne, habe alles auf aus gestellt sogar. 
Schaut euch mal gronkhs videos an, wie macht der das?  mein sys ist doch eigentlich nicht schlecht !? Ich schaffe locker bf3 wenn man mal vom ram absieht.


----------



## kero81 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Jippi, mein Server wird nächste Woche auf die aktuelle Version gepatched. Konnte mich endlich mal dazu durch ringen und MC geupdatet, sind ja schon einige Änderungen bei.


----------



## Koyote (29. Januar 2012)

Darf ich dann wieder kommen?


----------



## <BaSh> (30. Januar 2012)

@Killerpfote wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem großen automatischen Bahnhof auf deinem Server aus? Ist da schon etwas geplant?


----------



## neflE (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

@Killerpfote: ich will spielen  im Singleplauer allles vorzubereiten ist langweilig.  naja und das mit der Zirtadelle lass ich jetzt, ich bau einfach den neflETower


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich probiere morgen mal Optifine + Shadows aus und Poste dann meine FPS hier
> Und mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie man in dem GLSL Mod die Shadows anmacht, ich hab da auch nur Die sich bewegenden Gräser und Tiefenunschärfe.....


 Hast du schon ergebnisse? Würde mich echt interessieren, vor allem weil der genannte Lets Player Gronkh das ganze mit den Mods auch noch aufnimmt und bei mir laggt es


----------



## <BaSh> (30. Januar 2012)

@Nefle Ich bau die "BaSh-Islands" xD


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Januar 2012)

So, ich hab jetzt die Ergebnisse:
Ich hab mit den Shadows 35 - 45 fps und ich merke keine Ruckler, beweisbild:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab im Hintergrund nur iTunes und Skype


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Welchen Shadermod hast du jetzt genau? Du hast eine 560TI? Ich habe eine HD 6970 und 20FPS  Ist mein prozessor etwa zu schwach?
Welche Optifine Version hast du? Bilder deiner Einstellungen wären hilfreich.
Wenn du sprintest und die Maus nach rechts und links bewegst (ruhig mal ganz oft machen) hängt dann die Maus mal in der Mitte fest, wie so eine unsichtbare Wand?

Ich versteh einfach nicht warum das bei mir nicht geht


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ich benutze den Sonic Ethers Unbeliaveble shadows mod (ich weiss, falsch geschrieben)
Bei OptiFine hab ich folgende version:OptiFine HD A4 Multi-Core for Minecraft 1.1
Meinst du die Spieleinstellungen? 
Und welche Genau?
Beim Sprinten hab ich keine Probleme, selbst wenn ich per Zombe mod schnellsprinte.....


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Einfach mal alle Videosettings.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Januar 2012)

Sry hat  länger gedauert, ich musste den Router Neustarten....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei dem Mod sieht das Wasser teilweise so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hau jetzt mal den Watershader Mod rein


Kann es sein das man Optifine nich gleichzeitig mit dem Wassermod drin haben kann?
Bei mir klappt das nicht


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Eine kurze Zusammenfassung welche mods ein must have sind wäre schon. So ala realistic water und so.

@ Koyote 
Logen.


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

Ich checke gleich mal ob ich mit den Einstellungen ein besseres ergebnis bekomme. Kann es sein, dass der Mod nur mit NVIDIA geht? Ich lösche nochmal den MC ordner um alles neu zu haben. 

Also kero ich nehme das Logen mal als ja? 

Mods:
Modloader
Optifine
Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders
MAtmos
EDIT; Ohne Texturenpack maximal 35 FPS, wenn ich rumlaufe manchmal sogar weniger als 30, ich verstehe es einfach nicht, das kann doch nicht sein? Es ist ja noch nicht einmal besseres Gras usw. eingestellt!

Habe jetz mit MK Royal und Alles auf Fancy 30-40 FPS. Keine ahnung wie das kommt. Geht jetzt alles bestens.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für nachfolgende User wäre ein How To vielleicht ganz gut, wie man MC verschönern könnte oder denkt ihr das erklärt sich von alleine? Finde nämlich das mit dem Shdermod und dem Optifine MC echt bombe aussieht  Ich könnte ja mal das wichtigste zusammentragen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*


@ bash: geplant ist auf dem Server iwi überhauptnichts.
Mal sehen was sich so ergibt .
Bin ja noch am üben mit nem Server.Und Pluckins. Immer langsam(bin ja alt und senil^^:XD)
Es gibt halt keine Möglichkeit,das ich die Batch selber starten kann ,echt blöd.
Na ja wird halt so gehen müssen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Januar 2012)

In welcher Reihenfolge hast du installiert?
Weil bei mir Spackt der Schattenmod jetzt rum


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Modloader, Optifine, SoundMod, Shadermod.

Ich habe kein Wassermod drinne, nur die Wasserquali hochgestellt.

Ich glaube nacher versuche ich mal eigene Bilder einzufügen


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Januar 2012)

Wie stellt man die Wasserquali ein?


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Guttenberg Version 2.0 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

@Koyote
Ja, das Logen war als "Logisch" und somit als "Ja, du kannst wieder kommen" gemeint.

Ein kleines How-to wäre echt Sahne, darüber würde ich und auch viele andere sich freuen. Ich blicke atm nemma durch.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ok, ich hab den Fehler gefunden:
wenn ich den ModLoader installiere, dann stürtzt MC ab, ohne läuft alles super....
Seltsam....
Ich leg mal den Grundstein von nem How To: wenn man OptiFine installieren will ,muss man das immer als erstes tun


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Super  

Ok, ich schreibe da dann mal was kleines bzgl. den Mods.  Ist schätzungsweise heute Abend oder morgen online. Wird nichts riesiges, aber die wichtigsten Basics sind drinne.


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Hilfe, hilfe, hilfe...

Wenn ich die Sachen in der von Koyote genannten Reihenfolge installiere bekomme ich baim starten nur einen schwarzen Screen??!


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Bei mir funktioniert das perfekt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Januar 2012)

Ganz am Anfang, auch bei ner Vanilla .jar im MCPatcher auf Unpatch klicken, dann Optifine installieren...
War bei mir auch so, hab dann bei YT ein Tut angesehen und schon ging's


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Nix da, nehmt einfach gar kein MCPatcher!!! Dann braucht man da auch kein Unpatch


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ich hatte das alles mit einer neuen Version von MC gemacht, die hatte noch nie einen MCPatcher gesehen und trotzdem gab es den schwarzen Screen.

Ist doch richtig, die Sachen in die .jar (per winrar in .rar geändert) packen und die eine Mod per installer und die andere ins Hauptverzeichnis? Namen der Mods nicht im Kopf, schulligung...


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ach weißte was, hau doch mal das META INF verzeichnis raus  Hab ich eben ganz vergessen, bin gerad ebei dem punkt im how to. 
Bin auch bald fertig mit meinem How to.

Hab schon 1217 wörter


----------



## neflE (30. Januar 2012)

Den Link dann nicht gegessen 

Hat denn jetzt schon jemand deN Watershader und Optifine gleichzeitig geschafft?

Oder sogar Watershader und diesen anderen Shadermod? (den mit den Schatten und so)


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

So Leute, wie gesagt ist es nicht großes geworden, nur eine kleine Übersicht über die Grundlegenden Dinge. Einige Sachen werden noch nachgetragen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/200855-how-minecraft-verschoenern-beta.html#post3907368


----------



## kero81 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

 den Meta inf Ordner hatte ich doch gelöscht, ich kann ja lesen. Trotzdem gabs den blackscreen beim starten...


----------



## <BaSh> (31. Januar 2012)

@Alle die auf Killerpfotes Server unterwegs sind. Ich bräuchte heute Abend ein paar Ideen für meine Inseln


----------



## Koyote (31. Januar 2012)

kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> den Meta inf Ordner hatte ich doch gelöscht, ich kann ja lesen. Trotzdem gabs den blackscreen beim starten...



Schau mal in mein how to ob du alles 100% gleich machst.

Hast du mc patcher benutzt?


----------



## kero81 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das alles mit einer neuen Version von MC gemacht, die hatte noch nie einen MCPatcher gesehen und trotzdem gab es den schwarzen Screen.
> 
> Ist doch richtig, die Sachen in die .jar (per winrar in .rar geändert) packen und die eine Mod per installer und die andere ins Hauptverzeichnis? Namen der Mods nicht im Kopf, schulligung...


 
Ich hatte es nach den Anleitungen der einzelnen mods gemacht. Zum Thema mcpatcher, siehe oben...


----------



## Koyote (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Kannst du bitte nochmal in einen Post schreiben was du gemacht hast und welche Fehler? Ich blicke langsam nicht mehr durch, wenn in jedem Post ein Fetzen ist... Evt. schreibst du das in den How to Thread damit alle die das gleiche Problem haben mitlesen können.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



			
				;3908528 schrieb:
			
		

> @Alle die auf Killerpfotes Server unterwegs sind. Ich bräuchte heute Abend ein paar Ideen für meine Inseln


Hatte da mal so fliegende inseln gesehen so Natur sah niedlich aus .
Hab dann auch mal ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. Januar 2012)

So, ich hab jetzt rausgefunden: auf der Seite vom Shadermod steht das er NICHT mit Optifine kompatibel ist, das steht aber auf der ToDo liste 
Und ich bekomme Den Wassermod nur bei Vanilla MC rein, leider


----------



## neflE (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Oh hab ich wohl überlesen.

Ich hab ihn mit Kop 512x

und VOR dem installieren vom Watershader hab ich den MC patcher für HD-Textures und Random Mobs drberlaufen lassen


----------



## Koyote (31. Januar 2012)

1000Foxi schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab jetzt rausgefunden: auf der Seite vom Shadermod steht das er NICHT mit Optifine kompatibel ist, das steht aber auf der ToDo liste
> Und ich bekomme Den Wassermod nur bei Vanilla MC rein, leider



Fuer den shadermod mit schatten sollte man optifine haben.


----------



## RedBrain (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Water Shader funktioniert noch nicht im Zusammenhang mit Unbelievable Shaders. Das hat der offizielle Modder gesagt. wann das Problem behoben ist, steht es noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Russel Grow (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Hey ihr Muschies! Ich hab meinen Betafield3-Server in einen Minecraft-Server gewechselt.

NOCH ist der im Creativemodus, wird aber bald umgestellt... ...


----------



## kero81 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Trolololol, du bezahlst für einen Minecraft Server??? Wie viel? Ich machs dir billiger!


----------



## Russel Grow (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



kero81 schrieb:


> Trolololol, du bezahlst für einen Minecraft Server??? Wie viel? Ich machs dir billiger!


 Mach ein Angebot.


----------



## kero81 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

per PN^^


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Koyote Prima Howto werde ich mal in Startpost einfügen


----------



## Koyote (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Dankeschön 

Wie heißt das Bukkit Plugin, mit dem man Bereiche Usern zuteilen kann?

Wie viel Bandbreite frisst ein Bukkit server ca.?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*


heist zum beispiel Worldguard.
Hatte bis zu 170 kb/sek.download,auf meinem Homeserver^^.
In Real evtl. noch etwas mehr.


----------



## Koyote (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Also ich habe ne 16k Leitung, unten der Fernseher mit Thome entertainmeint läuft noch flüssig, ist die Frage wie viel ich verbrauche....

Nach Worldguard schaue ich mal die Tage, danke


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

@ Koyote 

Ne 16K Leitung ist nicht wirklich ausreichend für einen Server. 4-5Leute mag gehen, aber dann gehts schon los mit laggen  

Die Anbindung ist wirklich mit das wichtigste beim MC Server, deswegen lohnt hosten zuhause nicht, selbst mit Vdsl wirds halt eng (jenachdem ob öffentlich oder privat gespielt werden soll). 


Hier ist ein calculator welche gut funktioniert  

Can I host a Minecraft Server?


----------



## Koyote (2. Februar 2012)

Hm, also meine 3 freunde spielen ohne laggs mit mir. Wird die netzwerkauslastung hoeher, wenn man mehr mods installiert?
Wir spielen via hamachi.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Koyote schrieb:


> Hm, also meine 3 freunde spielen ohne laggs mit mir. Wird die netzwerkauslastung hoeher, wenn man mehr mods installiert?


 
Evtl, was aber stark ausschlaggebend ist, sind so Sachen wie Redstone-Schaltungen (treiben den Traffic je nach komplexität stark nach oben), sowie Mob-Horden, TNT usw. 

Wie gesagt, bis 5 man lässt es sich gut spielen mit 16k. Wenn man allerdings nen public-server will mit 20 Slots, kommt man nicht an einem gemieteten Server mit ordentlicher Anbindung vorbei 


Edit: 

Darf man fragen wieso über Hamachi? Wieso nicht normal hosten?  Zumal Hamachi doch echt unspielbar ist (ping ist miserabel). Da gibts viel bessere alternativen wie zum Beispiel Tunngle.


----------



## Koyote (2. Februar 2012)

Ne ich habe 3 maximal 4 freunde aus meiner stadt, mit denen ich in einem hamachi netzwerk bin. Ich hab nen bukkit mit im moment nur lwc plugin. Habe eine 16 k leitung und das sys aus meiner sig.

Ich weiß nicht, wie ichs besser mache als mit hamachi, sagt ihr es mir.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Koyote schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie ichs besser mache als mit hamachi, sagt ihr es mir.


 google mal nach dyndns, aber die imho bessere alternative ist ein eigener server. muss ja kein root sein und man mag von nitrado halten was man will, aber für 4 leute nen server für monatlich 4€ dort ist vollkommen ausreichend. das sind 4€ pro person, was ich nun für sehr erschwinglich halte.


----------



## Koyote (2. Februar 2012)

Danke, werde ich morgen tun. Wenn ich nicht mit hamachi spiele, wird dann die performance verbessert und die auslastung verringert?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

alles was lokal auf deinem rechner abläuft ist für die performance nicht das beste. wenn du dyndns im router einstellen kannst dürfte das vorteile haben, aber auch wenn das clientseitig auf deinem rechner laufen sollte dürfte das weniger ressourcen in anspruch nehmen als hamachi.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Koyote schrieb:


> Danke, werde ich morgen tun. Wenn ich nicht mit hamachi spiele, wird dann die performance verbessert und die auslastung verringert?


 
Hamachi ist der größte Mist  

Einfach nen Server auf deinem PC hosten, den Port im Router an den PC weiterleiten welchen du für den Server benutzt, und dann aus komfortgründen noch ein DynDns anlegen, damit deine Kumpels nicht immer deine IP nachfragen müssen.


----------



## Koyote (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ok, da bräuchte ich mal ein How To  Bin ich einfach zu blöd für 

Worldguard funktioniert jetzt


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Koyote schrieb:


> da bräuchte ich mal ein How To


 
[HOWTO] Minecraft per DynDns *HOT*


----------



## Koyote (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Das lustige ist aber, das bei mir in der cmd nach dem Doppellpunkt von Standartgateway nichts steht


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Februar 2012)

Das Standartgateway ist dein Router


----------



## Koyote (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Aber da steht nichts hinter dem Doppelpunkt. Unter fritz.box erreiche ich nichts


----------



## Monstermoe (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Versuch es mal mit deiner IP und nach dem letzten punkt eine 1 also z.b. 192.168.0.123 -> 192.168.0.1


----------



## Koyote (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Da kommt keine Antwort.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

lass ma teamviewer sitzung machen


----------



## Koyote (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Check deine PN's 
EDIT: AH ich habs gefunden, bin jetzt bei der config vom Speedport ausm Kelller, also vom Speedport geht es in den Verteiler und vom Verteiler in mein Zimmer zur Fritzbox und dann zu meinem Rechner, reicht es da, wenn ich nur den Speedport freischalte? Weil zu dessen Config komme ich mit der Standartgateway.

Was passiert durch die einstellungen im Router genau? Wird die Sicherheit gefährdet?

Btw., Dyndns kostet etwas? :o

Wie geht denn das hier : 





Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hamachi ist der größte Mist
> 
> Einfach  nen Server auf deinem PC hosten, den Port im Router an den PC  weiterleiten welchen du für den Server benutzt, und dann aus  komfortgründen noch ein DynDns anlegen, damit deine Kumpels nicht immer  deine IP nachfragen müssen.



Die IP könnte ich denen automatisch rüberspielen. 
Also ich starte den von mir erstellten bukkit server und gebe meinen Freunden welche IP und wie leite ich den Port weiter?

Edit: Habe jetzt 25565 freigeschaltet, aber die können den Server nicht erreichen.

EDIT2: Ah, habs hinbekommen, läuft jetzt ohne Hamachi


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

sry da du offline warst (habe 5min noch gewartet), bin ich dann BF3 zocken gegangen. 

Dyndns kostet wohl seit neustem, kann sein (ich habe noch ein kostenloses Konto ). Aber es gibt ja noch andere kostenfreie DNS anbieter. 
Ist halt dazu da, das deine Kumpels einfach "koyote.dyndns.org" eingeben und immer auf dein Server kommen, ohne deine IP zu wissen (die sich ja jeden Tag ändert). Kein Muss, aber erleichtert so einiges.


----------



## Koyote (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Kennst du da nen kostenlosen anbieter?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

No-IP - Dynamic DNS, Static DNS for Your Dynamic IP


----------



## Koyote (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Also ich nehme irgent einen namen + .no-ip.info   Aber da steht immer wieder invalid domain. Egal was ich nehme, auch ashdjsd geht nicht 

EDIT; Da soll man ja seine Adresse angeben, das mache ich nicht.


EDIT2: Gibt es Plugins um geschäfte und spielgeld einzufügen?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*


Mein Sohn hatte das mit No Ip.net gemacht.
Er meinte auf jeden fall sollte deine Ip stimmen,richtige adresse ist auch nicht schädlich ^^:XD.
Hatte ja meinen versuchserver genau wie du mit ner 16 k leitung gehabt,no ip von meinem Sohn.
Wenn drei Leutz drauf waren und ein paar redstone Spielereien gelaufen sind ,ist der Upload arg beansprucht worden.
(So sehr das mein Sohn zeitweise bei BF3 nur am laggen war ).
Jetzt darf ich seinen und seines Freund server benutzen .
Ist wesentlich besser ,die Performance.
Teilweise muste ich das Gelände in einem Meter überfliegen,damit es sichtbar wurde.
Grausam^^.
Wenn du ne andere möglichkeit hast,als deine Homleitung^^ würde ich das bevorzugen.

Viel Glück mit no ip.


----------



## Koyote (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Hm, die Adresse gebe ich da nur ungerne an, da versuche ich erst einmal, wie sich das ohne verhält.
Wir haben vorhin zu 5 auf dem Server gespielt, ohne Probleme.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Wieso willst du deine Adresse nicht angeben?   (ist ein seriöser Laden dort, und wenn du im Telefonbuch stehst, oder Facebook, oder irgendwas anderes, weiß es eh jeder). Die Adresse wollen die doch nur wissen, falls du mal auf Premium umsteigst wegen Rechnung und co. 

Ich mein, zur Not halt falsche Daten.


----------



## Koyote (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Weiß nicht... Finde das nie so sicher mit den Daten angeben.

Btw, die IP ist jetzt immer noch wie gestern. Wie oft wird die denn neu bezogen?

Gibt es einen Mod für die neuste Bukkit version, mit dem man Regen und Schnee ausstellen kann?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

alle 24h


----------



## Koyote (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Na dann warte ich mal bis 20 Uhr 

Kennt jetzt jemand einen Mod für das Wetter und ein Geldsystem?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

wegen deiner ip, was für nen internetanschluss hast du denn? mit nem kabelanschluß kann das wechseln durchaus auch mal ein paar tage/wochen auf sich warten lassen.

und iconomy wäre wohl was geldmäßiges denk ich.


----------



## Koyote (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ich hab 16k von der Telekom. Bin über Lankabel verbunden.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

das lankabel is irrelevant

mit den 16k dürftest du dsl haben und dann passt auch die 24 stündlichliche verbindungstrennung.


----------



## Naboradd (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> mit den 16k dürftest du dsl haben und dann passt auch die 24 stündlichliche verbindungstrennung.


 
Nicht mehr unbedingt. Da immer mehr Telefonie (VoIP) und zum Teil auch Fernsehen über die Internet-Leitung läuft, wird diese 24-Stunden-Zwangstrennung bei immer mehr Anbietern bzw. Tarifen nach und nach abgeschafft. Wär ja sonst blöd, wenn das Telefonat oder das Fernsehbild auf einmal weg ist, weil sich der Router grad mal wieder neu einwählen muss...


----------



## Koyote (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ich schaue einfach mal die Tage, ob es ne kostenlose DYNDNS gibt ohne ne adresse angeben zu müssen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

was hindert dich daran dort irgendwelche fakedaten anzugeben? bei einem offensichtlich kostenlosen angebot ist das alles andere als irgendwie verwerflich. und selbst wenn die anschrift automatisiert geprüft wird(gmx und web.de machen das z.b.) nimmst du eine reale adresse und lässt max muster oder darkwing duck dort einziehen.

@Naboradd
danke, für die aufklärung. daran habe ich nun überhaupt nicht gedacht, hört sich ja plausibel an.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*


Für Wetterändern hast du bukkit....:XD.

Der Befehl ist : /toggeldownfall


----------



## neflE (4. Februar 2012)

Das Hat er vom Zelltel abgelesen 
Also der Befehl ist echt gut. 

Ansonsten auf die nacht warten oder Nacht machen und alle ins Bett


----------



## Koyote (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ah ok, ich hatte vorher so nen fertigserver, da ging das nicht. Hab jetzt den ganzen Server neu gemacht, alles viel besser


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Koyote, wenn du magst kann ich dir nen Server hosten.


----------



## Koyote (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Hm, meiner läuft so jetzt eigentlich ganz in Ordnung für einen mit 16k und im Moment habe ich viele Käufe in Planung, da kann ich neben meiner Handyrechnung nicht auch noch einen Serverplatz bezahlen, trotzdem vielen Dank für dein Angebot 

Iconomy und chest Shop läuft jetzt auch, nur ein Bank plugin habe ich nicht gefunden, gibt es das?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*


gabs zumindest mal .
Funtz auf jeden fall in verbindung mit Iconomy.


----------



## Koyote (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Es gibt da iconomy bank aber kann man nicht downloaden.


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

@Koyote

Das mit iconomy könntest du mir mal bei Gelegenheit erklären, das hätte ich auch ganz gerne auf meinem Server. 

Hab da noch zwei Fragen:

Ich habe den Spawnpoint per MCEdit an eine bestimmte Stelle in der Map gesetzt. Wenn man jetzt zum ersten mal auf den Server kommt, muss man sich erst mit seinem Namen registrieren und danach einloggen. In dieser Zeit befindet man sich auch am besagten Spawnpoit. Jedoch wird man nach dem einloggen ein paar Meter hinter dem Spawnpoint gespawnt. Wie kann ich das umgehen? Möchte das gerne so haben das man an der Stelle, an der sich der Spawnpoint befindet, auch nach dem einloggen gespawnt wird. Gibt es mehrere Spawnpoint?

Desweiteren habe ich die Area um den Spawnpoint per Worldguard zu einer region definiert und mich als Admin dort als alleinigen Bauherren eingetragen. Ich möchte aber in dieser Area Kisten mit "Starterkits" stehen haben. Diese sind jedoch für alle Spieler, die NICHT als Bauherren eingetragen sind, verschlossen. Habe die Protection der Kisten schon entfernt, jedoch ändert sich dadurch nichts.

Wäre für eure Hilfe Dankbar!

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Koyote (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Also Kero,
man läd sich halt das iconomy herunter und dann geht man die Config durch. Man kann dann einstellen, wie die Währung heißt, wann die Spieler wie viel geld bekommen usw. 
Jetzt können die Spieler, wenn sie die Permissions haben, auch anderen Spielern Geld schicken. Man kann auch einstellen, ob der Spieler online sein muss, um sein Standartgeld zu bekommen, also z.B. ; Jede 39 Minuten bekommt man 30 Kerotaler und muss dafür online sein. 

Wenn man jetzt ChestShop installiert,
kann ein Spieler seine Ware in ne protectete Kiste tun, ein Schild drüber machen, dann die Daten eingeben (verkaufspreis, item usw.) und dann können andere Spieler was von ihm kaufen und er kriegt das geld.

Eben bin ich die Config des Job Plugins durchgegangen, es gibt dann z.B. gräber, wenn sie Erde abbauen bekommen sie X Geld und X experience. Mit den experience kann man anscheinend level aufsteigen, die man über die config auch selbst benennen kann. Man kann dann einstellen, für was wer Geld und experience bekommt und wie viele Jobs man haben kann. Auch die levelstufen kann man einstellen. Bei mir wird man vom Noob zum MobbingOfer mir wenig experience, zum Gangster dauerts dann etwas länger und BigBoss schaffen nur die besten 

Das Job Plugin versuche ich gleich mal, habe jetzt nur die Config umgeschrieben.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*


Iconomie hatten wir schonmal drauf ,war ich aber kein admin.
Ist ganz lustig .Wenn du dich für einen Beruf entschieden hast ,bekommste punkte,zb. Miner beim Graben und levelst hoch .
Die punkte kannst du direkt in Gold umwandeln.
Kaufen verkaufen,klappt nur,wenn jemand was verkauft,kann es ein anderer kaufen.
Was nicht verkauft worden ist kann auch nicht gekauft werden.
Den Preis den man haben will,bestimmt man selbst.

@ Kero:hab im Grunde das selbe problem wie du.Möchte das alle, Minecars auf Protecktete Strecke setzen können.
Hab gestern in der Befehlsliste von Worldguard gestöbert.
Da giebt es die möglichkeit,von Flags,die du auf einzelne Gebiete anwenden kannst.
Hab aber noch nicht rausgefunden wie das geht.

WorldGuard/Regions/Flags - SK's Wiki

Fals du da was mit anfangen kannst,sag mir bescheid.


----------



## Koyote (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Das geht eigentlich ziemlich einfach mit den Flags, wenn du den Befehl weist.


----------



## neflE (5. Februar 2012)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht eigentlich ziemlich einfach mit den Flags, wenn du den Befehl weist.



Komm schon, eine Erklärung bist du jetzt schuldig


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Aber Hallo, raus mit den Infos!


----------



## Koyote (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ich meinte, wenn man den Befehl für das von kero gepostete Problem weiß.
Z.B. in einer Region die Creeper explosion ausschalten:
/region flag regionname creeperexplosion deny.

Jetzt müsste man halt etwas für die Kisten finden.


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

@KillerPfote

Der Befehl um Kisten auf einer mit Worldguard geschützen Region freizugeben ist " /region flag regionname chest-access allow". Für weiter Fragen steh ich ab morgen weider zur Verfügung, ich geh jetzt pennen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

THX Kero .
In der Wiki ist das echt käse erklärt.
Stet /set flag .....
mit deinem befehl /region flag funtzt das .
THX


----------



## Koyote (5. Februar 2012)

Jop, kann man einiges mit anstellen  

Benutze ich auf meinem server auch, vor allem fuer mobspawning und explosionen.


----------



## ChaoZ (5. Februar 2012)

Also ich muss echt sagen... ich bin ein verdammt guter Minecraft Spieler.  Ein Let's Player hat hat mich und einen Kumpel gefragt, ob wir ihm einen Server konfigurieren und dann mit dem nötigsten bebauen können. Der Server ist für 40 Leute, ein paar seiner Abonnenten. Innerhalb weniger Stunden haben wir den Server konfiguriert, online gebracht, eine Spawnarea sowie einige weitere Gebäude (z.B. Rathaus) fertiggestellt. Wir haben ja alle mehrere Tausend Stunden Spielerfahrung, aber das wir das so schnell hinbekommen hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Koyote (5. Februar 2012)

Gemeinsam geht halt viel.

Kann ich bei euch mal vorbeischauen?


----------



## ChaoZ (5. Februar 2012)

Server ist noch nicht öffentlich, ich kann ja mal Bescheid sagen wenn der richtig da ist. 
Noch ist viel zu tun.


----------



## Koyote (5. Februar 2012)

Ok, ich will mir ja nur mal die welt ansehen usw. 

Btw. Man kann mit den flags auch gut ne pvp arena bauen.


----------



## Orka45 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Spielt ihr eigentlich alle ohne Mods Minecraft?


----------



## Koyote (6. Februar 2012)

Nur grafikmods. Auf nem server natuerlich plugins.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ich spiel auch mit Minimap


----------



## i3810jaz (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ich benutze meist nur Grafikmods, oder auch eine Minimap, aber eigentlich nie ein Mod der neue Blöcke ins Spiel bringt und wenn dann nur auf speziellen Maps.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*


Worldedit ,Worldguard


----------



## Orka45 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Hey,  weis jemand von euch, wie man herrausfinden kann ob man einen Chunk wechselt?  Natürlich ingame, mit f3.
Das ist wichtig, für einen Atomreaktor, der selbstgekühlt werden soll ohne boom zu machen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Hey,  weis jemand von euch, wie man herrausfinden kann ob man einen Chunk wechselt?  Natürlich ingame, mit f3.
> Das ist wichtig, für einen Atomreaktor, der selbstgekühlt werden soll ohne boom zu machen.


 Darf man fragen, wie man in Minecraft einen Atomreaktor baut, welcher gekühlt wird und ohne Kühlung explodiert? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Februar 2012)

Mit f3 weiß ich nicht, aber mit Reis Minimap kann man sich die Chunks anzeigen lassen...


----------



## Orka45 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wie man in Minecraft einen Atomreaktor baut, welcher gekühlt wird und ohne Kühlung explodiert?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 Industrail craft² und Redpower


----------



## Koyote (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Gibt es eigentlich so etwas wie ein Supermarkt plugin, also das man Items kaufen kann und keiner das Geld bekommt?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Hey, kann man auf i-welche Weise Spawner-Eier im MP (Survival-Modus) bekommen ?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

per ntbedit oder ähnlichem seine survival auf creative stellen, die eier ins inventar packen und wieder auf survival stellen oder einfach toomanyitems nutzen.


----------



## Monstermoe (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Spawn eier kann man aber nur im creative mode benutzen


----------



## Koyote (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ohne cheaten geht das nicht.


Wie kann ich auf nem Bukkitserver die neuen User nur in einem bestimmten bereich bauen lassen? Ohne die ganze Welt zu protecten, also kann man sagen : Hier kann nur die Gruppe "None" bauen, außerhalb des gebietes können sie nicht bauen. ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

@Kojoteas geht mit Parent und Child.Das Thema interresiert mich auch gerade .


http://cloud.github.com/downloads/sk89q/worldguard/worldguard_ref_rev2.pdf



Gestern einen beim Griefen mit TNT erwischt ,das zerstört auch teilweise sachen in Proteckten gebieten.
Brauchen wir eine Banned-list ,mit leuten die auf dem server griefen und zerstören??(einen Thread mit Leuten die Griefen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS.: Der Typ heist übrigends catonator13 und ist gebannt.
Habe auch TNT schaden abgeschaltet^^.(Spawn sieht mitlerweile aus ,wie Berlin nach dem 2.Weltkrieg...)

PPS.: Jaco`s schop ruhe in frieden^^.


----------



## neflE (12. Februar 2012)

Das mit Patent Child ist gar nicht so kompliziert, schick euch gleich, wenn ich am Recherche bin mal einen Link 

Und der Kartenklospawn ist echt Schrott  irgend ein Penner hatte auch aufm Server ein Riesen TNTlager (unterirdisch) gebaut. Hab ich erstmal abgerissen, das war echt zu gefährlich.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

nefle meint Katzenklo-spawn ^^. :XD



Das ist die erklärung aus der Wiki

Use /region define town g:members tetsu aya to create a region named "Town" with *owners* Tetsu, Aya, and the group "members". The "g:" prefix specifies a group.


*Tip:* Region names are not case-sensitive.

To add members, which have less abilities than owners (depending on how you set up permissions), use /region addmember town bob mary frank
To add owners, use /region addowner town bob mary frank
To remove members or owners, use /region remowner town bob mary frank or /region remember town bob mary frank. You can remove several owners or members at once.
To set priority (explained in the introduction), use /region setpriority town 3
To set a region's parent (see the introduction), use /region setparent townplot town ("town" being the parent)

Give each group the permission "group.<groupname>" if group-owners and group-members are not working. I.e. The group "citizen" gets the permission group.citizen, and can be added as owner/member of regions as g:citizen.
 
Eine bessere Wicki in Deutsch:

http://wiki.nitrado.net/index.php/WorldGuard


----------



## neflE (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Und wenn man das ganz noch etwas Bildlich haben möchte
Das ist einer von den Zetteln, die ich immer ausgedruckt vor mir liegen habe


----------



## Naboradd (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Koyote schrieb:


> Wie kann ich auf nem Bukkitserver die neuen User nur in einem bestimmten bereich bauen lassen? Ohne die ganze Welt zu protecten, also kann man sagen : Hier kann nur die Gruppe "None" bauen, außerhalb des gebietes können sie nicht bauen. ?


 


neflE schrieb:


> Das mit Patent Child ist gar nicht so kompliziert, schick euch gleich, wenn ich am Recherche bin mal einen Link


Hmm, Parent+Child wird man da zwar auch brauchen, so einfach ist das damit aber auch nicht.

Mir fallen da 2 Möglichkeiten ein:
Entweder verhindern, dass die Gruppe "None" das Baugebiet überhaupt verlassen kann:
_/region flag baugebiet exit deny_ und _/region flag baugebiet exit-group none_
Dann können sich die Leute aber auch nicht auf dem Server umschauen, was es da so alles gibt.

Oder man entzieht erstmal allen Spielern sämtliche Baurechte, muss sie dann aber den einzelnen Spielern/Gruppen wieder regionsweise zuweisen:
_/region flag __global__ build deny_ (serverweit Baurechte verweigern)
_/region addmember __global__ g:spielergruppe g:modgruppe g:admingruppe_ (der globalen Zone die Gruppen zuweisen, die bauen dürfen, weiß aber nicht, ob das auch so klappt)

Ich hab das bisher einfach immer so gelöst, dass "Gäste" einfach garkeine Baurechte bekommen, ist wesentlich unkomplizierter


----------



## Koyote (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ja, gäste haben auch kein Baurecht, aber wenn die dann ne Gruppe höher kommen sollen sie in bestimmten bereichen bauen können!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*


Also ist echt einfach ,habs von Death Angel erklärt bekommen ^^.

Erst zwei Grundstücke definieren,so wie immer (grosses zb.Stadt,kleines Grundstück1 )
dann /region setparent Grundstück1 Stadt das wars.^^


----------



## Koyote (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Aber dann müsste man ja die ganze Welt als ein Grundstück nehmen?!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

für die ganze welt ist das ja blöd.
Ist nur für ne City zb..


----------



## Koyote (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ich will ja die ganze Welt außer bestimme bereiche schützen.


----------



## Sn0w1 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Habe grade die Vorab Version von Minecraft 1.2 runtergeladen, hier erste Bilder von den Dschungelbiomen, inklusive Tigern *_*  

Greetz
Sn0w1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Sieht ganz nett aus, wie ist das mit bereits erstellten Welten? Was machen die Tiger?


----------



## neflE (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

*-* ich glaub dann schmeiss ich meine bis jetzt so gepflegte 1.7 welt hin und starte ein komplatt neues Spiel


----------



## Koyote (16. Februar 2012)

Oder man schneidet seine bauwerke in ne neue map rein.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

ein vorteil hat es ja wenn man ohne mods spielt, mann bleibt immer auf dem neuesten stand. das junglebiom ist doch schon wieder alt.

im übrigen sind das dort keine tiger sondern ozelots. die kamen im snapshot nach dem junglebiom.

aktuell frisch von gestern ist snapshot 12w07b.


----------



## Koyote (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Auf nem Server ist das immer so ne Sache mit der neusten Version und ohne Mods (Plugins)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

jo und zum ausschneiden brauchst du worldedit.
Aber verwendest du ja nicht . 
Dachte mit der 1.0 währe erstmal ende mit monatlichen updates ,die sämtliche Tools unbrauchbar machen ^^.
Aber weit gefehlt^^.


----------



## Koyote (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Doch ich verwende Worldedit.


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Könnt Ihr euch ins MC einloggen?


----------



## <BaSh> (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Nein geht nicht


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Okay. Danke, ich dachte schon... gut jetzt weiss ich auch warum der Server am WE um die Uhrzeit leer ist. 

Fragt sich bloß was da schon wieder los ist? o.O


----------



## RedBrain (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Bis jetzt habe ich meine Mühle fertig gebaut. Das hat es sehr lange gedauert. Das war Schritt 1. Jetzt muss ich die Treppengelände, die Unterkunft für Tiere und vieles mehr machen.

Wenn Ihr meine Mühle sehen wollen: Besuche die Seite dascraftwerk.de -> Mineworld unterhalb das großes Logo.


----------



## <BaSh> (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

@Clawhammer seit ihr ein Survival- oder Buildserver? Habe mal wieder Lust auf eine "Runde" Survival


----------



## Naboradd (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



<BaSh> schrieb:


> @Clawhammer seit ihr ein Survival- oder Buildserver? Habe mal wieder Lust auf eine "Runde" Survival


 
Ist Survival


----------



## neflE (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

ich auch, hab ich schon wochen nicht mehr gemacht


----------



## <BaSh> (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Müssen wir uns noch anmelden i.wo?


----------



## Naboradd (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ihr müsstet euch ingame bei einem der Admins (oder Mods) bemerkbar machen (wenn einer da ist ), sonst seid ihr nur Gäste und könnt nur gucken


----------



## Menthe (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Wie ist eig. die IP von dem Server?  
Würde auch gerne mal drauf.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

einfach: dascraftwerk.de

Info: Was Nabo nicht geschrieben hat, um alle Funktionen des Servers vollständig nutzen zukönnen muss man sich in dem Forum unter dascraftwerk.de registrieren. 

Diese ist in wenigen Minuten erledigt, und erfordert keine Provaten Daten (na gut das Geburtsdatum).


----------



## Sn0w1 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ein vorteil hat es ja wenn man ohne mods spielt, mann bleibt immer auf dem neuesten stand. das junglebiom ist doch schon wieder alt.
> 
> im übrigen sind das dort keine tiger sondern ozelots. die kamen im snapshot nach dem junglebiom.
> 
> aktuell frisch von gestern ist snapshot 12w07b.



Naja.. Alt.. ist relativ  Das es natürlich dauernd neue Snapshots gibt ist klar, das war aber glaube ich auch der den ich verwendet habe. Und ob das nun Tiger oder Ozelots sind.. Ich nenne sie Baby-Tiger. 



neflE schrieb:


> *-* ich glaub dann schmeiss ich meine bis jetzt so  gepflegte 1.7 welt hin und starte ein komplatt neues Spiel



Denk dran, die Biome wandern  Weiß nicht ob Urwald auch, aber naja..  Zudem wenn du in eine unentdeckte Gegend kommst wird sie mit Sicherheit  sowas enthalten.



Koyote schrieb:


> Sieht ganz nett aus, wie ist das mit bereits erstellten Welten? Was machen die Tiger?



Bereits erstellte Welten wie mit der Beta 1.8: Unenetdeckte Gebiete  können so ein Biom enthalten, Entdeckte könnte wie eben erwähnt sein das  sie durch ein wanderndes Biom sonen Dschungel bekommen 



Greetz
Sn0w1


----------



## Koyote (22. Februar 2012)

Wie ist es eig. Mit 1.2 und nem bukkit server mit plugins? Wie aktualisiert man das ohne gespeichertes zu verlieren?


----------



## Conqi (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Plugins speichern Date etc. ja in extra Ordnern und Dateien, fürs Update wird meist nur die jar geändert. Da geht also an sich nichts verloren außer wenn was grundlegendes geändert wurde, das dann auch die anderen Dateien ändert.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Hab mal vorsichtshalber die Welt-dateien vom server runtergeladen ,als backup.


----------



## Koyote (23. Februar 2012)

Also updated man nur durch die .jar und config und savefiles bleiben in der Regel rhalten?


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Kennt jemand ne möglichkeit Redstone-Schaltungen kompakter zu machen? Gibt vllt etwas wie nen Mikrokontoller?


----------



## <BaSh> (23. Februar 2012)

Um welche Schaltung gehts?
Microcontroller gibt es zwar in echt. Jedoch glaube ich nicht, das es Minecraft fertig kriegt mehrere Einflüsse auf ein Objekt gleichzeitig zu verarbeiten


----------



## Conqi (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Koyote schrieb:


> Also updated man nur durch die .jar und config und savefiles bleiben in der Regel rhalten?


 
An sich ja, gibt wirklich nur ganz wenige Ausnehmen, das man die alten Saves löschen muss, wenn z.B. bestimmte neue Funktionen dazu kommen/wegfallen (meistens kann man das trotzdem noch "von Hand" übertragen). Das wird dann aber auch eigentlich im entsprechenden Thread erwähnt.


----------



## neflE (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



			
				;3984785 schrieb:
			
		

> Um welche Schaltung gehts?
> Microcontroller gibt es zwar in echt. Jedoch glaube ich nicht, das es Minecraft fertig kriegt mehrere Einflüsse auf ein Objekt gleichzeitig zu verarbeiten


 Angeber 

Nein Bash hat schon ein bischen Ahnung von Redstone


----------



## Koyote (24. Februar 2012)

Lars-G90 schrieb:
			
		

> An sich ja, gibt wirklich nur ganz wenige Ausnehmen, das man die alten Saves löschen muss, wenn z.B. bestimmte neue Funktionen dazu kommen/wegfallen (meistens kann man das trotzdem noch "von Hand" übertragen). Das wird dann aber auch eigentlich im entsprechenden Thread erwähnt.



Ok danke dann warte ich mal auf die updates.


----------



## <BaSh> (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Falls interesse an einem Singleplayer Savegame Saver besteht einfach mal in diesen Thread schauen


----------



## Koyote (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ist aber ganzschön umständlich geschrieben für den Funktionsumfang


----------



## <BaSh> (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Umständlich ist was anderes


----------



## Koyote (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Wenn du meinst, aber ein paar mehr funktionen gehen wohl noch?


----------



## <BaSh> (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Sicher ist ja auch erstmal nur die Version 1. Werde ein paar Sachen noch erweitern wie bestimmung des Speicherortes etc 
Vorschläge für Änderungen nehme ich gerne entgegen


----------



## Koyote (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Speicherort wählen, Timer einbauen, Bestimmte Daten auch noch auswählen können, altes Backup löschen usw.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

mein backuptool ---> doppelklick auf die .minecraft verknüpfung, kontexmenü, zu archiv zufügen, fenster schliessen.


----------



## RedBrain (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

EDIT: Das kannst Du vergessen...


----------



## Koyote (28. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht mal ohne Grammatikfehler?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Chuck Norris Witze...langweilig ohne Ende und garnicht mehr "In"


----------



## Koyote (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Mich verwundern aber wirklich die Rechtschreibfehler  Und naja, lustig ist auch was anderes !?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Neues update raus 1.2 ..
Hilfe was ist mit bukkit ,Misa und ,und und???
Bukkit und Majong arbeiten doch jetzt zusammen??
Gibt es da nicht einen offiziellen download für Server??
Die Neuen Featcher hören sich sehr gut an..
Doppelte bauhöhe usw.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. März 2012)

Hab mal ne 1.2 Welt erstellt, bin direkt in nem Dschungel gespawnt und habe was tolles entdeckt: In Höhlen in Dschungelbiomen sind auch Lianen!
Das macht sehr viel Atmosphäre.
Doppelte Bauhöhe ist auch gut!
Dann kann man sich ja auf den Hohen Dschungelbäumen ein riesiges Baumhaus bauen


----------



## Koyote (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Kennt jemand ein gutes Plugin für Bukkit Server, mit dem man Flugzeuge bauen kann? Also das man einzelne Flugzeugteile z.B. aus Eisen macht und dann damit ein Flugzeug bauen kann? Was halt ziemlich Ressourcenkostend ist?


----------



## Re4dt (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Koyote schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein gutes Plugin für Bukkit Server, mit dem man Flugzeuge bauen kann? Also das man einzelne Flugzeugteile z.B. aus Eisen macht und dann damit ein Flugzeug bauen kann? Was halt ziemlich Ressourcenkostend ist?


 Gugst du hier. http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic...ehicles-playerapi-moods-mputils-teams/#Planes


----------



## Koyote (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Danke Re4dt, muss ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Leute, ich wollte jetzt einen neuen Server mit dem neuen Minecraft Server 1.2.3 und habe alles so eingestellt, wie beim alten.
Raus kam das (im Anhang) 

Meine Server-Properties sind :

#Minecraft server properties
#Sat Mar 03 13:18:42 CET 2012
allow-nether=true
level-name=xxxx
enable-query=false
allow-flight=false
server-port=25565
level-type=DEFAULT
enable-rcon=false
level-seed=
server-ip=192.168.x.x
max-build-height=256
spawn-npcs=true
white-list=false
spawn-animals=true
online-mode=false
pvp=false
difficulty=1
gamemode=0
max-players=20
spawn-monsters=true
generate-structures=true
view-distance=10
motd=xxxx


----------



## Koyote (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ja dann wird der Port schon benutzt 

Gibts auch nen Flugzeugmod, der einfach ein Flugzeug bietet, dass nicht schießen kann?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Hat sich geklärt, lag an einer falschen IP-Adresse !


----------



## Koyote (3. März 2012)

Was wird das denn für ein Server?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Gibt noch keine Updates für Worldguart und Edit..
Muss noch so lange warten .
Schon gut das Update.Habs mal im Singel angesehen.
Vorallem doppelte Bauhöhe.


----------



## Koyote (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ich hab bei meinem Survival Server auch noch iconomy usw., da dauert das warten noch länger


----------



## Naboradd (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hat sich geklärt, lag an einer falschen IP-Adresse !


 
Lass die IP in der Zeile

```
server-ip=192.168.x.x
```
einfach ganz weg, also nur so:

```
server-ip=
```

Dort muss man nur etwas eintragen, wenn der Rechner mehrere Netzwerkkarten hat, und der Minecraft-Server nur über eine davon laufen soll...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Und was trägt man denn in Minecraft selbst für eine Adresse ein ?


----------



## Koyote (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Läuft der Server auf deinem rechner? Dann geh auf wieistmeineip.de und gib die ip ein. Dürfte sich aber jeden Tag ändern.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ja, läuft auf meinem Rechner 
Dann ist es doch viel besser, die feste IP in den Properties einzugeben


----------



## Naboradd (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Und was trägt man denn in Minecraft selbst für eine Adresse ein ?


 
Hab ich doch geschrieben: *garkeine*.
Minecraft läuft automatisch auf allen Adressen, die es findet.



Koyote schrieb:


> Läuft der Server auf deinem rechner? Dann geh auf wieistmeineip.de und gib die ip ein. Dürfte sich aber jeden Tag ändern.


Falsch! Das funktioniert höchstens, wenn man nur ein DSL-*Modem* benutzt. Hat man allerdings einen Router, ist die angezeigte IP-Adresse die externe Adresse von dem Router, jedoch nicht die des Rechners, Minecraft kann damit nix anfangen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ok, habe ich überlesen, danke !!


----------



## neflE (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Wird das hier noch mal in Minecraft 1.2 umbenannt, oder der einfachheit halber nur in "Minecraft Sammelthred" ?


----------



## Koyote (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Naboradd schrieb:


> Hab ich doch geschrieben: *garkeine*.
> Minecraft läuft automatisch auf allen Adressen, die es findet.
> 
> 
> Falsch! Das funktioniert höchstens, wenn man nur ein DSL-*Modem* benutzt. Hat man allerdings einen Router, ist die angezeigte IP-Adresse die externe Adresse von dem Router, jedoch nicht die des Rechners, Minecraft kann damit nix anfangen.


 Ich hab nen Router und bei mir hat es auch so funktioniert....

Gibt es ein Plugin, mit der man verschiedene Portale bauen kann, die dann an bestimmte punkte führen ohne das auf der anderen Seite ein Portal ist?


----------



## i3810jaz (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Mit Multiverse kann man Einweg-Portale machen. [EDIT/MISC/TP/FUN] Multiverse 2.3- World Management [BukkitDev] | Bukkit Forums


----------



## ChaoZ (4. März 2012)

Es wäre mal wieder angebracht den Threadtitel zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Koyote (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Wurde doch schon gesagt  ----->



neflE schrieb:


> Wird das hier noch mal in Minecraft 1.2 umbenannt, oder der einfachheit halber nur in "Minecraft Sammelthred" ?


----------



## RedBrain (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Schreib doch eine PM an Clawhammer (Threadersteller).


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Welche Bukkit version habt ihr laufen ?? taugt die 1.1 R7 was ??
Ist die für die gefixte version 1.2.3 geeignet ??


Dashboard [Jenkins]


----------



## Koyote (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ich hab noch ne alte, weil die Plugins erst geupdatet werden müssen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2012)

Wuhu!!
OptiFine für 1.2 ist raus!
Also, die Mods kommen jetzt, es werden auch von Tag zu Tag mehr 
Fehlen aber noch die Shadows.


----------



## Koyote (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Aber wenn die Server noch nicht auf 1.2 sind, nimmt man auch kein 1.2 mc und dann auch kein 1.2 optifine, außer es wäre abwärtskompatibel


----------



## Monstermoe (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Koyote schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Server noch nicht auf 1.2 sind, nimmt man auch kein 1.2 mc und dann auch kein 1.2 optifine, außer es wäre abwärtskompatibel


 Das Problem ist ja nicht nur die Server Version sondern auch die Plugins müssen ja fast alle geupdatet werden.


----------



## Menthe (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Jemand ne Idee was man gegen "Saving Chunks" Fehler machen kann? 
Ich kann derzeit max. 5min auf meiner Welt spielen.


----------



## Koyote (5. März 2012)

Wann genau tritt der fehler auf?

Saving chunks fehler wuerde ja bedeuten, es soll gespeichert werden, geht aber nich?

Ist der .minecraft ordner unbeschaedigt und der speicherpfad korrekt / vorhanden? 

Wie siehts mit dem ram aus?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Menthe schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee was man gegen "Saving Chunks" Fehler machen kann?
> Ich kann derzeit max. 5min auf meiner Welt spielen.


 
Texture Pack drauf? Dann musst du ne Batch basteln zum starten zwecks mehr RAM zuweisen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Server auf 1.2.3 geuppt....
Worldguard geht,Worldeddit,Misa.

Brauche dringend noch ne kompatible version von Stargate.
Wenn jemand was findet,bitte link Posten.
THX.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



Jeah Stargate geht auch wieder  

[Bukkit][TP] Stargate - The Bukkit port. A portal plugin - Minecraft Forum


----------



## Koyote (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

An die Verwender von MATMOS : [1.2.3] MAtmos r11 - Environmental sound atmosphere simulator - Minecraft Forum  Gibt ein Update


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. März 2012)

Juhu!
MAtmos!
Jetzt fehlt noch Meine Kraft....
Dann ist alles super!


----------



## Koyote (13. März 2012)

Ich muss noch warten weil ich aufm server spiele und da 1.1 läuft.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*


Hab bei uns auf dem Server Worldguard drauf.
Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem.
In Protekteten Gebieten kann ich keine Schweine etc. Spawnen (auch keine Ozelots).
Von selber sind ein paar da.Also Tiere.
Mit den Eiern geht das aber nicht.
Ausserhalb geschützten Gebieten ,kein problem .
Was kann ich da machen ?? Gibt es da einen Flag ??
Wenn ja wie heist der .

MFG


----------



## Koyote (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Naja, es gibt einmal mob-spawning, dann noch deny-spawn und es könnte auch sein, dass du je nach Plugins in ner config der fehler liegt.


----------



## Naboradd (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Was kann ich da machen ?? Giebt es da einen Flag ??
> Wenn ja wie heist der .


 
https://github.com/downloads/sk89q/worldguard/worldguard_ref_rev2.pdf

Standardmäßig sind die entsprechenden Flags aber nicht gesetzt bzw. auf allow...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich in meiner Welt richtig weit gelaufen bin und der Arbeitsspeicher immer voller wird.
Wenn ich im Game F3 drücke, wird aber auch nur angezeigt, dass ich 910 MB zur Verfügung habe...
Ich habe aber 4GB ! Wie kann ich mehr Platz freigeben ? 
Habe Seven x64


----------



## Koyote (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Schau doch mal in meinem How To unter Out of Memory, dort steht beschrieben, wie du Minecraft mehr Arbeitsspeicher zuweisen kannst. #

Gruß Koyote


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*


Funtzt Bukit noch mit dem neusten Update ??
Hab noch nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. März 2012)

Bei mir gehts 
Musst einfach die neue Version ziehen.

EDIT(H): Mann bin ich blöd, ist ja schon 1.2.4 raus 

Wenn du dich mit Bukkit auskennst, kannst du ja mal auf eine Frage von mir eingehen 
Hab nen Thread hier im MC-Forum


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Kenn mich nicht besonders aus ,aber ein link oder Zitat ,deiner frage währe schon gut.


----------



## Koyote (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Er meint seinen Thread.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Version 1.2.4 ist nicht kompatibel mit 1.2.3. vorsicht mit update.
Erst sollte man den Server updaten.^^


----------



## Koyote (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Was haltet ihr von der 1.2.4?

Vor allem von den verschiedenen Holzsorten?

Ich finde es ja sehr interessant für Gebäude.


----------



## i3810jaz (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Die Holzsorten sind interessant. Endlich ein richtiger Grund zum updaten.


----------



## Koyote (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Jo, spiele leider aufm Server, deswegen update ich noch nicht


----------



## taks (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Ich habe seit neustem sehr insteressante Grafikbugs 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Joa, isn dickes Chunkloch


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.1*

Hab gelesen ,das Worldguard noch probleme macht,deswegen wart ich auch noch .
Sonnst sieht die Map immer so "komisch" aus. :XD


----------



## Clawhammer (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Threadtitel wurde der version angepasst


----------



## Koyote (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ah, schon viel besser, danke


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Gibt es sowas schon für die 1.2.4 ?


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2012)

Sobald einige Mods updated sind, fange ich auch mal wieder MC an. Vielleicht sogar im MP, mal schauen. Es gilt die 3000 Spielstunden-Grenze zu erreichen, allzu weit bin ich nicht entfernt!


----------



## Koyote (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Macht doch auch bei der Aktion auf dem Server mit : server.youareminecraft.com


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


Heute von gelesen,ist ja echt interresant so eine Aktion.
Ganze Map voll Avatars .lol
Ist nur blöd wenn da 20 Laras rumstehen^^.
----------------------------------------------------------
Gestern auf 1.2.4 geupdatet.
Server läuft genauso wie vorher.
Alle Gebiete ,Bauwerke und Stargates noch da und voll Aktiv.Puuhhh,hatte schon Angst alles neu zu machen.
Die neuen Holzsorten sind auf jeden fall eine bereicherung.
Hätten nur die Halbsteine auch in den Sorten machen können.

---------------------------------------------------------
Kennt einer die ID.`s der neuen Böcke Sandstein ,Holz ??
Hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden(Worldedit)


----------



## i3810jaz (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Mojang hat Minecraft 1.2.5 (prerelease (soll aber die gleiche Version sein die dann am 4.4. raus kommt)) released. Mit dem Launcher wird es ab dem 4.4 downloadbar sein.

Minecraft 1.2.5 Prerelease


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Hoffentlich reicht das,wenn nur die bukkit jar ersetzt wird und die plugins so weiter laufen^^.
Sollten doch vorher Debuggen und Testen.
Wie "die " schon richtig bemerken ,ist es viel arbeit ,den Server immer auf der aktuellen version zu halten.
Da vergeht einem echt die Lust^^.


----------



## Koyote (31. März 2012)

Ich hab jetzt die 1.2.3 dateien fürn server rausgesucht... Das war ein Krampf.


----------



## turbosnake (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Irgendwie läuft es seitdem ich auf 1.2.4 geupdatet habe nicht mehr.
Ich lande immer wieder auf meinem Desktop und MC ist einfach geschlossen.


----------



## Koyote (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ist die Minecraft.jar verändert worden?
Läuft ggf der RAM über?
Ist Java auf dem neusten Stand etc.?
...

Da gibt es viele Lösungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Vapor3Z (31. März 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie läuft es seitdem ich auf 1.2.4 geupdatet habe nicht mehr.
> Ich lande immer wieder auf meinem Desktop und MC ist einfach geschlossen.



Schon mal den .minecraft Ordner gelöscht und das Spiel neu runtergeladen?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


Eigentlich reicht die bin. im mincraft. -Ordner.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

@turbosnake

einige seeds machen offensichtlich probleme, alternativ einen anderen verwenden oder auf die 1.25pre updaten.


----------



## Koyote (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Eigentlich reicht die bin. im mincraft. -Ordner.


 Beim MATMos z.B. nicht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


OK,hast bestimmt recht.
Bin immer noch bei der Item list ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neuen Blöcke gehen bei mir nicht .
Wenn ich 5:2 eingebe hab ich immer noch normales Holz.
Benutze Misa ,das kann es aber nicht sein ,da die Blöcke ja im creativ ,da sind.
Vlt muss ich WE updaten ??
Hab neue WE jar. eingefügt. ???


PS.: nur mal so :XXD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rCXQ8bL8_FM&feature=related

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## turbosnake (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> @turbosnake
> 
> einige seeds machen offensichtlich probleme, alternativ einen anderen verwenden oder auf die 1.25pre updaten.


 Das war ja bei mehreren so. Auch bei neuen und alten. Wenn ich allerdings über den MCPatcher MC starte läuft es ohne Probleme.


----------



## Koyote (1. April 2012)

Du weißt schon, wie der patcher mc startet? 
Denn somit findest du leicht raus woran es liegt.


----------



## Monstermoe (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Heute gab es ein update vom MeinKraft TP und es gab nebenbei noch ein kleines Extra: Honeyball LP's Blog: TEXTUREN PACK


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Hi hat schon einer hier: YouAreMinecraft - Build your own avatar to thank Notch and Mojang for their great game! mitgemacht??

iP: server.youareminecraft.com  (einfach in die Serveradresse eingeben)

zum bauen "/start" eingeben


mein ergebniss:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread-37.html#post4072584


----------



## Koyote (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Hab ich doch schon gefragt/gesagt: 


Koyote schrieb:


> Macht doch auch bei der Aktion auf dem Server mit : server.youareminecraft.com


----------



## turbosnake (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



Koyote schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, wie der patcher mc startet?
> Denn somit findest du leicht raus woran es liegt.


 
Ne weiß ich jetzt so nicht, also würde ich mich über eine Erkärung freuen.


----------



## Clawhammer (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Das Craftwerk wird im Moment auf die Version 1.2.5(DevBuild) geupdatet, wer von euch hat den eigentlich schon die 1.2.5(pre) angespielt?


----------



## i3810jaz (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ich hab kurz mal ein Blick draufgeworfen. Jetzt da die Mods geupdatet sind spiele ich auf der 1.2.5 "pre". Clawhammer an deiner Stelle würde ich mal ein Serverpromotion-Video für das Craftwerk auf Youtube stellen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Wann genau wird heute 1.2.5 releasen ?


----------



## ChaoZ (4. April 2012)

Was wird denn neu sein? Da wurden doch nur zwei Bugs gefixed oder?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Nicht ganz : Minecraft 1.2.5 Pre Release und Neuerungen [Download] « Game Blog


----------



## Koyote (4. April 2012)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Craftwerk wird im Moment auf die Version 1.2.5(DevBuild) geupdatet, wer von euch hat den eigentlich schon die 1.2.5(pre) angespielt?



Welche plugins habt ihr denn? Weil ich denke nicht, dass schon alle plugins geupdatet sind, oder ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Minecraft 1.2.5 ist soeben erschienen.


----------



## neflE (6. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ja und das Tolle ist, dass die Server nicht geupdatet werden mussten!  Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Du irrst .Bukkit muss auf jeden fall.
Kannst aber mit der 1.2.5 ver. auf den 1.2.4 Server .
Mach ich im Moment .^^
Muste nur Misa noch mal neu mit dem MC-Patcher "reanimieren".


----------



## neflE (8. April 2012)

Jo, ich hab jetzt auch mal einen Aktuellen "Ferien-Survavial-Server" bei mir laufen. Nur für mein Bruder und mich und evtl. noch Freunde, die kommen.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich nicht mehr aufm Kreativ-Server war.

Was ich auch positiv sehe, ist das Updates von Plugins und Mods anscheinend schneller als sonst gepdated werden konnten. (jetzt nicht von 1.2.4 auf 1.2.5 sondern von 1.2.3 auf 1.2.4 Vllt liegt es ja da dran, das die Versionen so ähnlich sind.

Watershader ist aber nicht Geupdatet worden -.-  bis jetzt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


Hi all ,
wie ging der Befehl noch,flags von einem Gebiet zum ander zu übertragen??
Also die flags vom Spawn zb. ,auf ein anderes Gebiet zu übertragen ,ohne alles noch mal neu einzugeben ??


----------



## Koyote (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Schau mal hier: WorldGuard/Regions/Commands - SK's Wiki Meinst du redefine?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

THX Koyote für die schnelle antwort.

ne ich glaube war das mit den Parent^^.

/region setparent <Child> <Parent> 
[Child = engl. für "Kind"] [Parent = engl. für "Elternteil"]
Richtet Parent-Regionen für die angegebene Child-Region ein.
Child-Regionen übernehmen stets die Flags, Owner und Member ihrer Parent-Regionen. Flags werden nur von der Parent-Region übernommen, wenn sie in der Child-Region nicht definiert wurde.


----------



## Koyote (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ach stimmt  Naja, ist ja schön, wenn dir der Link geholfen hat


----------



## neflE (9. April 2012)

Ach das meintet du  ich war hier auch schon wild am raussuchen  

PS: Kann man die reuesten Steine Craften? Also die, die man so gut für Ruinen verwenden kann. Killerpfote hat auch 1000nde davon in seiner Burg als Aktzente.

Ich Fond im Minecraft Wiki nichts -.-


----------



## turbosnake (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Kann man die default Glasstextur ändern?
Irgendwie will ich ohne TP spielen, aber die normale Glasstextur sieht einfach nur  aus.


----------



## Koyote (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ja, wenn die Texturendaten alle Standartdaten haben außer Glas


----------



## neflE (10. April 2012)

Klar einfach die Texturdatei aus der Minecraft jar extrahieren und die Glastextur ändern ( ist eine .png) Dann wieder einsetzen 

Oder in einem .zip archiv packen und in den Texturepacks Ordner verschieben.


----------



## turbosnake (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



Koyote schrieb:


> Ja, wenn die Texturendaten alle Standartdaten haben außer Glas


 Die Frage ist nur wie das geht und ob man sowas einzeln finde oder das aus einem TP nehmen muss.


----------



## Koyote (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ehm, die Texturedatei ändern? Kannste ja kopieren


----------



## neflE (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Guck mal ein bischen in der Minecraft.jar rum, hab gerade auf die Schnelel nur die Texturen von Tür, Bot und Mobs gefunden, ist da aber drinne.


----------



## Koyote (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ist doch alles hier aufgelistet.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Wenn jemand noch einen guten Server oder eine Faction sucht, kann er uns gerne unterstützen -> PN @ me 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> OK,hast bestimmt recht.
> Bin immer noch bei der Item list ^^.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clawhammer (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Mahlzeit Allerseits,

der Server "Das Craftwerk" wird nicht mehr hochgefahren, wer Interesse an der Map hat kann sich gerne bei mir per PN melden.
*
Desweiteren Suche ich jemanden der den Thread hier weiterführt da ich es aus Zeittechnischen Gründen nicht mehr schaffe diesen auf dem Aktuellen zuhalten. Da bitte auch per PN melden.* 
*
EDIT: Wichtig ist es auch noch Anzumerken das der jenige der den Thread übernehmen möchte einen Beitrag erstellt hat der vor dem 09.05.2010 12:01 liegt, ansonsten ist es nicht möglich diesen Thread zu übernehmen (war zumindestens damals so)
* 

ru.
Clawhammer


----------



## Koyote (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Funktionen wie Stufen verkehr herum anbringen etc.?
Ich finde es zum bauen wirklich sehr geil  Im Bilderthread könnt ihr übrigens das Luftschloss sehen, was auf meinem Server schwebt


----------



## MR.Chaos (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Hat man eine möglichkeit die tasten für das inventar auf eine 5 tasten maus zu legen?? 
und eventuell das rennen auf eine extra maus zu packen?


----------



## Koyote (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Warum sollte das nicht gehen?


----------



## Clawhammer (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

So wie versprochen der Link für alle die Interesse an der Map haben.

http://dascraftwerk.de/mcnew.tar 

Die Downloadfile ist 5,2Gb gross, darin enthalten sind alle Serverfiles (bis auf die Player.dat's) und die Dynmap - Tiles.

Ihr könnt diese mit biszu 100MBit/s laden (jenach dem wie euer Anschluss ist)

*Hinweis: Damit ich nachvollziehen kann wieviel Traffic verbraucht worden ist, würde ich jeden darum bitten der das Paket downloaden tut auf den "Gefällt mir" Button zuklicken.*

ru.
Clawhammer


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



Koyote schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Funktionen wie Stufen verkehr herum anbringen etc.?
> Ich finde es zum bauen wirklich sehr geil  Im Bilderthread könnt ihr übrigens das Luftschloss sehen, was auf meinem Server schwebt



Die Funktion finde ich (seit nefle mir gezeigt hat,das das geht)sehr gut.Sehr elementar für mein Aktuelles Projekt^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dein Schloss ist gut geworden ....Nur ..sehr Dunkel......



*....Wie geht der neue Save -befehl bei World Edit 5.4 ????*

Kann meine Shematiks nicht mehr abspeichern^^.


----------



## neflE (13. April 2012)

Ein paar Bilder...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit falscher Thread -.-


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


He was hast du für ein Mieses Texturpack ???
Sieht echt käse so aus ^^.:XD


----------



## Koyote (14. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

War das nicht das, das auch so viel Arbeitsspeicher gefressen hat, weil es in ner hohen Auflösung verfügbar war?

Btw: Schwebt auf dem ersten Bild unser Killerpfote?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


Jo ich schwebe da^^,bei mir sieht das Schwimbad so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aus .:XD

So hatte ich das auch geplant.
Leider kann ich die Optik anderer Text.Packs nicht berücksichtigen.....:XXD


----------



## Koyote (14. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Da finde ich dein TP schöner, vor allem die Glowstons, wenn es welche sind, was ich mal vermute.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


Das sind die neuen Glownstones ,die man mit Redstone anmacht^^.
Jo find ich auch besser^^.





PS.: kannst du dir ja mal ansehen^^.
ip:85.25.139.20:25565


----------



## neflE (14. April 2012)

Also ich mag meins in vielen Hinsichten lieber 
Aber, das ist ja das Rolle an MC, dass jeder TPs nach seinen eigenen Geschmack raussuchen kann.

Wie findet ihr eigentlich das schiefe Gebäude?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



Sehr gut .

Mehr davon ^^.


----------



## Koyote (14. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Sorry Pfote, bin gerade schwer beschäftigt.

Nefle, sieht ganz nett aus


----------



## neflE (14. April 2012)

Danke 

@Koyo schade, hatte in letzter Zeit leider wenig Zeit, aber naja. Wenn schule ist, hab ich wieder mehr Zeit für MC


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*




@ Kojote: übrigends kann man nicht nur die Treppen unter Blöcke kleben,sondern auch halbsteine^^.
(Möglicherweise funktioniert das schon länger,aber ich habe das erst vorhin herausgefunden)


----------



## Koyote (15. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ja, das wusste ich auch


----------



## <BaSh> (16. April 2012)

Oh man ich muss auch mal wieder Minecraft zocken.
Killerpfote ist der Server schon hochgepatcht?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


ist auf 1.2.4 .
Ist aber mit der neuen vers . kompatibel.



PS. Worldedit ist ver. 5.4 .Da sind einige Befehle anders.^^


----------



## seventyseven (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

@KillerPfote 

Ich wollte mal aus jucks Joinen aber man scheint White-Listed sein zu müssen naja


----------



## DAEF13 (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Hey Leute,

bis jetzt hab ich MC zu 95% auf dem Craftwerk gezockt, der Rest war halt Singleplayer, was aber natürlich langweilig ist
Welcher Server ist denn empfehlenswert, wenn man halt ganz normal Survival spielen will bzw. welcher wäre ungefähr vergleichbar mit dem Craftwerk?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ich kenne Craftwerk nicht, ich spiele zurzeit auf kramcraft


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



seventyseven schrieb:


> @KillerPfote
> 
> Ich wollte mal aus jucks Joinen aber man scheint White-Listed sein zu müssen naja


 
Whitlist ist nicht eingeschaltet.
Normalerweise kann jeder drauf.
Bauen in Protecktet gebiet auf anfrage.

 war die falsche ip ^^.

Richtig wäre:85.25.139.20:25565


----------



## Hoelli (18. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

hab grad bissel gegooglet und auch im mc wiki geschaut, aber leider nichts gefunden (ob in tut videos was erklärt wurde kann ich nich sagen, da ohne sound auf arbeit ).
gibts iwo infos über die bremswirkung der boosterschienen? reicht eine deaktivierte schiene um einen ganzen zug instant zu bremsen? oder hängt das von der zahl derloren und deren geschwindigkeit ab und man muß es ausprobieren?


----------



## Koyote (18. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Da steht doch, in welchem Abstand man die Boosterrails anbringen soll. Stoppen kannst du indem du einfach nen wolleblock hinsetzt, wo das Minecart dagegen fährt.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Hoelli (18. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

hmm. wollte es eigentlich nicht über wolle lösen, sondern einfach einen kreislauf basteln, wo halt nen kleiner minecartzug (3-4 minecarts) anhalten und dann wenn ich die boosterrails aktiviere weiterfährt. deswegen halt die frage, ob eine deaktivierte boosterrail komplett zum anhalten reicht, oder ich mehrere davon benötige und die genaue anzahl durch probieren rausfinden muß.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Probier es doch einfach aus


----------



## Hoelli (18. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

sitz noch auf arbeit. sonst hätt ichs schon probiert ^^
mach mir halt grad nur gedanken und planungen wie ich dann nachher was umsetzen will.


----------



## <BaSh> (18. April 2012)

Das Problem dabei ist wenn man dann den Booster wieder aktiviert, dass die Carts nicht wissen wo sie hinfahren sollen und deswegen garnicht fahren.


----------



## Hoelli (18. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

booster an ner schräge, bzw das letzte der minecarts an ner schräge. das wäre jetz mein plan gewesen ^^


----------



## Koyote (18. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Muss man das Minecart nicht anschubsen?


----------



## <BaSh> (18. April 2012)

Wenn das Minecart nur eine Möglichkeit hat fährt es los. Das erreicht man zum Beispiel dadurch, dass das Minecart hinten an einen Block stösst und nach vorne mit Powerrails beschleunigt wird.


----------



## Koyote (18. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Habe ich doch oben mir der wolle Gesagt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> *....Wie geht der neue Save -befehl bei World Edit 5.4 ????*
> 
> Kann meine Shematiks nicht mehr abspeichern^^.


 
Immer muss man seine fragen selbst beantworten ^^.

Als erstes hatte ich Schematic falsch geschrieben,deswegen ging der neue Befehl nicht.
Also :Markieren,copy,
//schematic save mcedit NAME
laden geht so änlich ,
//schematic load mcedit NAME
Mit dem MCedit,soll wohl die Kompatibilität zwischen verschiedenen Tools gewährleistet werden...weis aber nicht genau.


----------



## Hoelli (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

also meine mincart bremsen geschichte hat sich jetzt geklärt. nach einer langen steigung reichen schon 2 deaktivierte boosterschienen um die minecarts aus hoher geschwindigkeit zu bremsen. leider hat sich bei mir noch ein anderes problem aufgetan, wo ich gerne euren rat hätte.

unzwar verläuft meine aktuelle minecart strecke von meiner mine naha der bedrockschicht einfach nur aufwärts zum güterbahnhof meines lagerhauses. ist logistisch gut eingerichtet, ein stück gerade aus, erste steigung, kleine kurve und letzte steigung hoch zur zielstation. alles schön mit boostern verlegt, außer der kurve. und genau da ist der knackpunkt. da ich 4 carts auf einmal los schicke, passiert es in der kurve immer, das die ersten 2 carts bis nach oben durch fahren und die letzten beiden dort abrupt abbremsen und wieder zurück kommen.

jemand ne idee, wie ich das umgehen kann, bzw wie ich abstand zwischen die einzelnen carts bekomme, damit genau das nicht passiert?

noch ne andere sache: bei meinem mc sind die betten verbuggt. manchmal kann man nacht darin schlafen, manchmal nicht. wenn ich jetzt sterbe, während man nicht mehr darin schlafen kann, kommt die meldung, dass mein bett zerstört wurde und ich starte am spawn neu. problem dabei, mein spawn ist gute 3000 blöcke von meinen gebäuden entfernt -.-


----------



## <BaSh> (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Wie ist es denn wenn du nach der Kurve noch ein paar Booster gerade verlegst? 
Ansosnten sollte die Idee mit den vesetzt abfahrenden Wagen machbar sein. Probiere es mal mit Stickypistons welche die Schienen verschieben.
Dadurch kann man es so einstellen das jeweils nur ein Minecart fährt.


----------



## Hoelli (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

habs mir leider ein bisschen verbaut, so das ich nach der kurve sofort nach oben muß. andernfalls erreich ich zur station nicht die richtige höhe ^^

kann sonst nur die ganz strecke unterhalb der kurve eins anheben. denn sollte platz für booster zwischen kurve und weiterer steigung zu sein.
finde aber gerade die idee mit den pistons ganz gut. werd das mal nachher porbieren.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


Wie währe es wenn du oben noch einen Block höher baust und dann wieder auf Bahnhofshöhe,so das die Karts nicht wieder bis runter fahren??
Oder hab ich ganz falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Kleine Frage:
Nutzt hier einer die mobile Version von Minecraft und kann mir mal kurz sagen, ob sie empfehlenswert ist?
Die Demo davon war nicht schlecht, aber wie sieht es mit den Servern aus? (Gibt es da eigene oder kann man auch auf "reguläre"?)
In wiefern ist der Umfang im Vergleich zum "richtigen" Spiel beschnitten?


----------



## Koyote (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Auf nem Smartphone oder Tablet wirst du nicht so geil spielen können wie aufm PC alleine schon wegen dem Touchscreen  Vom Akkuverbrauch mal zu schweigen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> (...)


Ich hatte vor einer Weile mal die Applikation getestet.
Und sie ist Schrott. Es gab noch nicht einmal Türen, keine Mobs, keine Fackeln, Server nur über WLan(oder Bluetooth?)...
Wie es jetzt aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, aber am PC ist es trotzdem 100x besser.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## RedBrain (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Dieser Mod ist recht nützlich. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfzvsL8maLE

Endlich ein Benchmark für Minecraft:

Fraps (FPS-Protokollierung usw...)
Mod Camera Studio (genaue Kameraposition auf selbst festgelegtem Laufbahn, diese lässt sich abspeichern und wieder aufrufen.)
Einzelspielerbefehle bald für nächsten Minecraftversion 1.3.x (wg. Day of Time-Set, Wetter und so weiter)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


Sieht iwi wie ein Drache aus.
Oder hab ich zuviel Phantasie ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aktuelle Dynmap


----------



## <BaSh> (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

I.wie schon ja... Habe ich schön gemacht oder?
PS: Brauche Ideen und Leute für etwas großes aufm Server von Killerpfote


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


Und Creativ ^^.


----------



## seventyseven (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

mein Baumhaus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cunda (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



seventyseven schrieb:


> mein Baumhaus
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Passt eher in den Bilder Thread, sieht aber gut aus


----------



## BaueROG (1. Mai 2012)

Was gibts denn großes?? Vllt besteht interesse


----------



## <BaSh> (1. Mai 2012)

Das ist ja die Frage...


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Mai 2012)

@Killerpfote
Was ist denn ne Dynmap?


----------



## LOGIC (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



			
				<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja die Frage...


 
Ihr könnt ja nen Palast bauen oder ein Schiff oder sowas... beansprucht halt alles sehr viel Zeit...


Weiß jemand woher ich genaue hochauflösende deckpläne der Titanic herbekomm ? Ich finde immer nur Querschnitte und die bringen mir nichts


----------



## <BaSh> (1. Mai 2012)

Dachte auch schon an Sachen wie die Sacre Coeur oder einen riesigen "begehbaren" Drachen....


----------



## neflE (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> @Killerpfote
> Was ist denn ne Dynmap?


 
Gooooogle  Bitte, ich habs mal für dich gemacht.

Ist so wie Google Maps für MC-Server
http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/dynmap/


----------



## seventyseven (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Titanic Blueprints 

ich glaube das ist alles was du benötigst.


----------



## neflE (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Watershader ist wieder daaaaaa


----------



## LOGIC (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ich würde gerne die Seitenwände verzieren aber ich bin nicht so kreativ...vorallem nicht was das 20. Jahrhundert angeht  Hat da vll. einer von euch eine gute und hübsche Idee ?

Hier mal mein versuch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


Machst dir echt viel Arbeit .Sieht doch gut aus .

@Bash,Nefle.... ,hatte den Ordner Players gelöscht.Jetzt ist er wieder richtig ,müste jetzt auch Gamemode dauerhaft behalten ^^.
Sorry


----------



## neflE (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Okay. Ich bin gerade dabei mit Pläne für den Cirtadellturm aus MassEffect raussuchen, der passt bestimmt gut in die Stadt. Mal gucken, ob ich morgen anfangen kann.

@Watersahder. Wisst ihr wie man den so hinbekommt, wie er auf dem Bild ist?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


Hab den wieder Deinstaliert
Hat iwi nicht hingehauen,dafür hab ich nen Neuen Misapack (413)r Texturen geändert .
Gras hat leichte Beblumung,Fels sieht aus wie Leicht Grünen Schiefer usw.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, Regionen mit eine Benutzeroberfläche zu erstellen ?
Oder muss man das mit pos1 und pos2 machen...(worldedit) ?


----------



## Timsu (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Spielt jemand mit dem Dynamic Shadows Mod?
Die Schatten sehen echt gut aus, habe aber mit Standarttexturepack und 16 AF nur 25-30 fps. (HD 6850) 
Mit 256er Pack nur etwa 3 fps. (Dagegen ist BF3 ein Witz in den Anforderungen)
512er Texturepack geht wegen zuwenig Ram nicht (4gb)


----------



## Koyote (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Hast du in Optifine die richtigen einstellungen?
Du kannst MC mehr Ram zuweisen, siehe mein How To.


----------



## Timsu (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ja. Ohne Texturepack ist auch genug Ram frei, habe glaube ich 1,5 gb zugewiesen. GPU läuft auch die ganze Zeit auf Anschlag. Diese Schatten sind einfach extrem leistungsfordernd.


----------



## Koyote (6. Mai 2012)

Weise doch 2gb zu.


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Mai 2012)

@Johnny schau dir mal Voxel Sniper an.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, Regionen mit eine Benutzeroberfläche zu erstellen ?
> Oder muss man das mit pos1 und pos2 machen...(worldedit) ?




Wenn du Regionen zum Proteckten meinst??,gibt es sonst keine Möglichkeit,als mit WE Axt.
Voxelsniper ist sehr umfangreich und viele Befehle zu lernen.

Das ist mein erster Voxelsniper Test:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@nefle,hab krasse shaderfehler mit HD-Water,deswegen wieder deinstaliert.
Z.b. aufblitzendes "Abendrot".





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ich hab grad ne kleine Frage.

Ich will mir das aktuellste Texturpaket reinladen: 64px [mc1.2.5] MK ROYAL2.1

Wie stelle ich das mit dem MCPatcher 1.2.5 an?

edit: Nur zur Info. wenn ich es mit einem alten MSPatcher reinlade, werden Wasser und Glas falsch dargestellt "USE MCPATCHER"


----------



## Timsu (6. Mai 2012)

Bringt auch nicht viel, habe ich schon getestet. Die Grafikkarte limitiert. ( immer auf 100%) Ohne Texturepack sind nur etwa 800 mb Ram belegt.


----------



## Koyote (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*



taks schrieb:


> Ich hab grad ne kleine Frage.
> 
> Ich will mir das aktuellste Texturpaket reinladen: 64px [mc1.2.5] MK ROYAL2.1
> 
> ...


 Gehst du in mein How To, schaust dir an wie du Modloader und Optifine installierst, steckst das TP in den Ordner und fertig. MCPatcher dann nicht benötigt.


----------



## neflE (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ja das Rot hab ich auch. Ich bin auch am übelegen, ob ich Watershader wieder deinstalliere. Mal gucken.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


Muste die bin löschen.
Danach instaliert sich MC wieder neu.
Ab und zu neu starten ,geht dann schneller mit dem Instalieren .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ich möchte gerne WorldGuard auf meinem Server installieren, hatte aber damals EssentialsProtect bei Essentials mitinstalliert...
Wie entferne ich EssentialsProtect ?


----------



## Koyote (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Bei meinem Server ist sowohl die EssentialsProtect als auch die WorldGuard .jar im Ordner und es läuft.
Gruß Tim


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Aber was passiert, wenn ich bei EssentialsProtect etwas anders einstelle als in WorldGuard ?
Würde EssentialsProtect schon der Übersicht wegen gerne entfernen...


----------



## Koyote (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Dann musst du in der cmd schauen, welche Settings übergeordnet sind.
Ansonsten würde ich mal an deiner Stelle Backup machen, sprich den kompletten Serverordner kopieren und im Anschluss die Jar + den Datenordner von EssentialsProtect entfernen*.
Achtung:*Was mit EssentialsProtect im Spiel verändert wurde ist dann natürlich *WEG*.
Gruß Tim


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Danke, habe die .jar von EssentialsProtect sowie die Daten in der config.yml gelöscht. Hat alles super geklappt und hatte auch noch nichts damit gemacht


----------



## Koyote (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Kein Ding,
aktuelle Plugins kannst du einlesen mit

```
/plugins
```
Grün=Aktiv Rot=Fehlerhaft geladen

Des weiteren wenn es probleme bei Plugins gibt/ schauen will, welche Plugins geladen werden/ woher die Permissions genommen werden: CMD durchlesen.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Bei mir ist der ChatManager rot, es funktioniert aber alles :S


----------



## Koyote (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Dann schau mal in deine CMD nach Fehlern / schick mir den Log vom neusten Boot.


----------



## Timsu (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Gibt es irgeneine MCedit Version mit der man 256 Blöcke hoch "bauen" kann?


----------



## <BaSh> (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Das kann man auch ohne....


----------



## Timsu (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ja, schon klar ich brauch aber für ein recht großes Projekt MCedit. Und wenn man dort was einfügt wird es nach 128 Blöcken abgeschnitten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


Hi du brauchst eine neue Worldedit version.
Hab gerade ausprobiert geht wunderbar bis max .Höhe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du brauchst die version 5.4 .

[EDIT] WorldEdit [5.4-SNAPSHOT] [1.2.5] Update 6 May

Hoffe das die Jar bei dir Funtzt.

MFG


PS.: Dann klappen auch die neuen Blöcke.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timsu (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ich meine MCedit nicht Worldedit.
Weil bei worldedit kann ich eingefügte schematics nicht über die Querachse drehen


----------



## Koyote (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Frag doch im MCedit Thread, ob es so eine Version schon gibt!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Gibt es eig ein Plugin für Craftbukkit, das ausgewählte Glowstone-Lampen am Tag abschaltet und in der Nacht anschaltet ?


----------



## <BaSh> (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Das kannste selber bauen mit einem Lichtidentikator der dann ein negiertes Signal ausgibt.....


----------



## Timsu (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ok habe es hinbekommen, man muss die Karte in Minecraft und nicht in MCedit erstellen, dann kann man auch 256 hoch bauen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

@ <BaSh> : Dieser Lichtidentikator ist aber wahrscheinlich zu ungenau, da er offensichtlich von dem Licht und nicht von der Uhrzeit abhängt, oder ?! 

Habe hier mal ein Problem. Beim Starten des Servers kommt folgender "Fehler" : [INFORMATION] File C:\....\plugins\Essentials\config.yml is not utf-8 encoded, trying windows-1252
Und auch ingame wird bei dem Befehl /plugins der ChatManager rot dargestellt...

EDIT : Habe gerade den ChatManager rausgeworfen, es kommt aber immer noch die Meldung 

Naja hier mal meine config.yml :



Spoiler



############################################################
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
# |                       Notes                          | #
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
############################################################

# If you want to use special characters in this document, such as accented letters, you MUST save the file as UTF-8, not ANSI.
# If you receive an error when Essentials loads, ensure that:
#   - No tabs are present: YAML only allows spaces
#   - Indents are correct: YAML heirarchy is based entirely on indentation
#   - You have "escaped" all apostrophes in your text: If you want to write "don't", for example, write "don''t" instead (note the doubled apostrphe)
#   - List items are prefixed with a hyphen and indented:
#       lists:
#         - look like this
#       not:
#       - like this
#   - Text with symbols is enclosed in single or double quotation marks
#   - CraftBukkit and Permissions have been updated: CraftBukkit and Essentials almost always line up, but sometimes other plugins fall behind CraftBukkit's multiple daily updates
#   - You have saved the document as UTF-8, NOT the default, ANSI

############################################################
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
# |                 Essentials (Global)                  | #
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
############################################################

# A color code between 0-9 or a-f. Set to 'none' to disable.
ops-name-color: 'none'

# The character(s) to prefix all nicknames, so that you know they are not true usernames.
nickname-prefix: '~'

# Disable this if you have any other plugin, that modifies the displayname of a user.
change-displayname: true

# When this option is enabled, the (tab) player list will be updated with the displayname.
# The value of change-displayname (above) has to be true.
#change-playerlist: true

# Adds the prefix and suffix to the displayname of the player, so it will be displayed in messages and lists.
# The prefix/suffix can be set using Permissions, Group Manager or PermissionsEx.
# The value of change-displayname (above) has to be true.
# If you don't set this, it will default to true if essentials chat is installed.
# Don't forget to remove the # infront of the line
#add-prefix-suffix: false

# The delay, in seconds, required between /home, /tp, etc.
teleport-cooldown: 0

# The delay, in seconds, before a user actually teleports.  If the user moves or gets attacked in this timeframe, the teleport never occurs.
teleport-delay: 0

# The delay, in seconds, a player can't be attacked by other players after he has been teleported by a command
# This will also prevent that the player can attack other players
teleport-invulnerability: 0

# The delay, in seconds, required between /heal attempts
heal-cooldown: 60

# What to prevent from /i /give
# e.g item-spawn-blacklist: 46,11,10
item-spawn-blacklist:

# Set this to true if you want permission based item spawn rules
# Note: The blacklist above will be ignored then.
# Permissions:
#  - essentials.itemspawn.item-all
#  - essentials.itemspawn.item-[itemname]
#  - essentials.itemspawn.item-[itemid]
#  - essentials.give.item-all
#  - essentials.give.item-[itemname]
#  - essentials.give.item-[itemid]
permission-based-item-spawn: false

# Mob limit on spawnmob
spawnmob-limit: false

# Shall we notify users when using /lightning
warn-on-smite: true

# motd and rules are now configured in the files motd.txt and rules.txt

# When a command conflicts with another plugin, by default, Essentials will try to force the OTHER plugin to take
# priority.  If a command is in this list, Essentials will try to give ITSELF priority.  This does not always work:
# usually whichever plugin was updated most recently wins out.  However, the full name of the command will always work.
# For example, if WorldGuard and Essentials are both enabled, and WorldGuard takes control over /god, /essentials:god
# will still map to Essentials, whereas it might normally get forced upon WorldGuard.  Commands prefixed with an "e",
# such as /egod, will always grant Essentials priority.
# We should try to take priority over /god.  If this doesn't work, use
# /essentials:god or /egod.  If god is set using WorldGuard, use /ungod to remove then use whichever you see fit.
overridden-commands:
  - god

# Disabled commands will be completely unavailable on the server.
disabled-commands:
# - nick

# Restricted commands have been removed.
# Now we have a whitelist, all commands not on this list are only available to ops.
# These will have NO EFFECT if you have Permissions installed!
# They are here only if you want something simpler than Permissions.
# These are the permissions without the "essentials." part.
player-commands:
  - afk
  - back
  - back.ondeath
  - balance
  - balance.others
  - balancetop
  - chat.shout
  - chat.question
  - clearinventory
  - compass
  - depth
  - delhome
  - getpos
  - geoip.show
  - help
  - helpop
  - home
  - home.others
  - ignore
  - info
  - itemdb
  - kit
  - kit.tools
  - list
  - mail
  - mail.send
  - me
  - motd
  - msg
  - msg.color
  - nick
  - near
  - pay
  - ping
  - powertool
  - powertooltoggle
  - protect
  - r
  - rules
  - realname
  - seen
  - sell
  - sethome
  - setxmpp
  - signs.create.protection
  - signs.create.trade
  - signs.break.protection
  - signs.break.trade
  - signs.use.balance
  - signs.use.buy
  - signs.use.disposal
  - signs.use.free
  - signs.use.heal
  - signs.use.mail
  - signs.use.protection
  - signs.use.sell
  - signs.use.time
  - signs.use.trade
  - signs.use.warp
  - signs.use.weather
  - spawn
  - suicide
  - time
  - tpa
  - tpaccept
  - tpahere
  - tpdeny
  - warp
  - warp.list
  - world
  - worth
  - xmpp

# Note: All items MUST be followed by a quantity!
# All kit names should be lower case, and will be treated as lower in permissions/costs.
# Syntax: - itemID[ataValue] Amount [Enchantment:Level]..
# Times are measured in seconds.
kits:
  dtools:
    delay: 10
    items:
      - 277 1 efficiency:1
      - 278 1
      - 279:780 1
  tools:
    delay: 10
    items:
      - 272 1
      - 273 1 
      - 274 1
      - 275 1

# Essentials Sign Control
# See Sign Tutorial - Essentials for instructions on how to use these.
# To enable signs, remove # symbol. To disable all signs, comment/remove each sign.
# Essentials Colored sign support will be enabled when any sign types are enabled.
# We recommend not enabling chest protection signs if you don't intend to use them, (or are using LWC/Lockette).

enabledSigns:
  #- color
  #- balance
  #- buy  
  #- sell
  #- trade
  #- free
  #- disposal
  #- warp
  #- kit
  #- mail
  #- enchant
  #- gamemode
  #- heal
  #- spawnmob
  #- time
  #- weather
  #- protection

# Backup runs a command while saving is disabled
backup:
  # Interval in minutes
  interval: 30
  # Unless you add a valid backup command or script here, this feature will be useless.
  # Use 'save-all' to simply force regular world saving without backup.
  #command: 'rdiff-backup World1 backups/World1'

# Set this true to enable permission per warp.
per-warp-permission: false

# Sort output of /list command by groups
sort-list-by-groups: false

# More output to the console
debug: false

# Set the locale for all messages
# If you don't set this, the default locale of the server will be used.
# Don't forget to remove the # infront of the line
#locale: de_DE

# Turn off god mode when people exit
remove-god-on-disconnect: false

# Use the permission system of bukkit
# This only works if no other permission plugins are installed
use-bukkit-permissions: false

# Auto-AFK
# After this timeout in seconds, the user will be set as afk.
# Set to -1 for no timeout.
auto-afk: 60

# Auto-AFK Kick
# After this timeout in seconds, the user will be kicked from the server.
# Set to -1 for no timeout.
auto-afk-kick: -1

# Set this to true, if you want to freeze the player, if he is afk.
# Other players or monsters can't push him out of afk mode then.
# This will also enable temporary god mode for the afk player.
# The player has to use the command /afk to leave the afk mode.
freeze-afk-players: true

# When the player is afk, should he be able to pickup items?
# Enable this, when you don't want people idling in mob traps.
disable-item-pickup-while-afk: true

# You can disable the death messages of minecraft here
death-messages: true

# Add worlds to this list, if you want to automatically disable god mode there
no-god-in-worlds:
#  - world_nether

# Set to true to enable per-world permissions for teleporting with /world, /tp ,/tpa and /tpo.
# Give someone permission to teleport to a world with essentials.world.<worldname>
world-teleport-permissions: false

# The number of items given if the quantity parameter is left out in /item or /give.
# If this number is below 1, the maximum stack size size is given. If oversized stacks
# is not enabled, any number higher then the maximum stack size results in more than one stack.
default-stack-size: -1

# Oversized stacks are stacks that ignore the normal max stacksize.
# They can be obtained using /give and /item, if the player has essentials.oversizedstacks permission.
# How many items should be in a oversized stack?
oversized-stacksize: 64

# Do you allow to repair enchanted weapons and armor?
# If you set this to false, you can still allow it for certain players using the permission
# essentials.repair.enchanted
repair-enchanted: false

#Do you want essentials to keep track of previous location for /back in the teleport listener?
#If you set this to true any plugin that uses teleport will have the previous location registered.
register-back-in-listener: false

############################################################
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
# |                   EssentialsHome                     | #
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
############################################################

# If no home is set, send players to spawn when /home is used
spawn-if-no-home: false

# Allows people to set their bed at daytime
update-bed-at-daytime: true

# Allow players to have multiple homes.
# Players need essentials.sethome.multiple before they can have more than 1 home, default to 'default' below.
# Define different amounts of multiple homes for different permissions, e.g. essentials.sethome.multiple.vip
# People with essentials.sethome.multiple.unlimited are not limited by these numbers.
sethome-multiple:  
  novice: 1
  # essentials.sethome.multiple.vip
  vip: 5
  # essentials.sethome.multiple.staff
  staff: 10

# Set timeout in seconds for players to accept tpa before request is cancelled.
# Set to 0 for no timeout
tpa-accept-cancellation: 0

############################################################
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
# |                   EssentialsEco                      | #
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
############################################################

# Defines the balance with which new players begin.  Defaults to 0.
starting-balance: 0

# worth-# defines the value of an item when it is sold to the server via /sell.
# These are now defined in worth.yml

# Defines the cost to use the given commands PER USE
command-costs:
  # /example costs $1000 PER USE
  #example: 1000
  # /kit tools costs $1500 PER USE
  #kit-tools: 1500

# Set this to a currency symbol you want to use.
currency-symbol: '€'

# Set the maximum amount of money a player can have
# The amount is always limited to 10 trillions because of the limitations of a java double
max-money: 10000000000000

# Set the minimum amount of money a player can have (must be above the negitive of max-money).
# Setting this to 0, will disable overdrafts/loans completely.  Users need 'essentials.eco.loan' perm to go below 0.
min-money: -10000

# Enable this to log all interactions with trade/buy/sell signs and sell command
economy-log-enabled: false

############################################################
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
# |                   EssentialsHelp                     | #
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
############################################################

# Show other plugins commands in help
non-ess-in-help: true

# Hide plugins which dont give a permission
# You can override a true value here for a single plugin by adding a permission to a user/group.
# The individual permission is: essentials.help.<plugin>, anyone with essentials.* or '*' will see all help this setting reguardless.
# You can use negitive permissions to remove access to just a single plugins help if the following is enabled.
hide-permissionless-help: true

############################################################
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
# |                   EssentialsChat                     | #
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
############################################################

chat:

  # If EssentialsChat is installed, this will define how far a player's voice travels, in blocks.  Set to 0 to make all chat global.
  # Note that users with the "essentials.chat.spy" permission will hear everything, regardless of this setting.
  # Users with essentials.chat.shout can override this by prefixing text with an exclamation mark (!)
  # Or with essentials.chat.question can override this by prefixing text with a question mark (?)
  # You can add command costs for shout/question by adding chat-shout and chat-question to the command costs section."
  radius: 0

  # Chat formatting can be done in two ways, you can either define a standard format for all chat
  # Or you can give a group specific chat format, to give some extra variation.
  # If set to the default chat format which "should" be compatible with ichat.
  # For more information of chat formatting, check out the wiki: Chat Formatting - Essentials 

  format: '{DISPLAYNAME} in {WORLDNAME} : {MESSAGE}'
  #format: '&7[{GROUP}]&f {DISPLAYNAME}&7:&f {MESSAGE}'

  group-formats: 
  #  Default: '{WORLDNAME} {DISPLAYNAME}&7:&f {MESSAGE}'
  #  Admins: '{WORLDNAME} &c[{GROUP}]&f {DISPLAYNAME}&7:&c {MESSAGE}'

  # If your using group formats make sure to remove the '#' to allow the setting to be read.

############################################################
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
# |            Essentials Spawn / New Players            | #
# +------------------------------------------------------+ #
############################################################

newbies:
  # Should we announce to the server when someone logs in for the first time?
  # If so, use this format, replacing {DISPLAYNAME} with the player name.
  # If not, set to ''
  #announce-format: ''
  announce-format: '&6Herzlich Willkommen &c{DISPLAYNAME}&6 to the server!'

  # When we spawn for the first time, which spawnpoint do we use?
  # Set to "none" if you want to use the spawn point of the world.
  spawnpoint: default

  # Do we want to give users anything on first join? Set to '' to disable
  # This kit will be given reguardless of cost, and permissions.
  #kit: ''
  kit: ''

# Set this to lowest, if you want Multiverse to handle the respawning
# Set this to high, if you want EssentialsSpawn to handle the respawning
# Set this to highest, if you want to force EssentialsSpawn to handle the respawning
respawn-listener-priority: high

# When users die, should they respawn at their first home or bed, instead of the spawnpoint?
respawn-at-home: false

# End of File <-- No seriously, you're done with configuration.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Habe beide Sachen mal im Bukkit-Forum reingestellt, mal gucken was draus wird 

Habe eine anderes Sachen (sry wegen Doppelpost) :

Der Willkommensgruß, wenn man sich erneut auf dem Server einloggt, sieht farblich ziemlich seltsam aus...
Kann ich den ohne Plugin ändern ? Warum sieht der überhaupt so aus...

Dazu ein Bild :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre super, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet !

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Musst du in die Config gehen und die Farbcodes ändern.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

In die config von essentials ?


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Wenn du kein Plugin hast, das eine höhere priorität als Essentials hat, dass so eine Message anzeigt, JA.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

In der config von Essentials befindet sich aber meiner Meinung nach kein Eintrag zu dem Willkommensgruß...


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Bei keinen selbst hinzugefügten Zeilenumbrüchen befindet sich der Begrüßungstext in der Config von der 1.2.3 in Zeile 546.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Das ist der Willkommensgruß, wenn man zum ersten Mal den Server betritt 
Den brauche ich aber nicht...


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ok, dann folgendes:
Pfad:

```
LAUFWERK X:\Ordner X\plugins\Essentials
```

Datei(en):

```
motd.txt
rules.txt
```

Viel Spaß 

Gruß Tim


----------



## LOGIC (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ich brauch eure Hilfe !

Ich bin dabei mein eigenes Texture Pack für meine Titanic zu gestalten und es funktioniert nur teilweise. Bei der terrain.png kann ich nur manche ändern, andere jedoch nicht. Es wird mir ingame immernoch die alte angezeigt. Egal ob ich es neu verpack oder sonst was mache. Die sachen sind auch alle im richtigen format


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Wie erstellst du dein TP? Mit einem Editor oder bearbeitest du direkt die Files mit einem Programm wie Gimp? Hast du dir eine Vorlage geladen?


----------



## LOGIC (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Habe mir ein Texturepack geladen (Misa) was mir gefallen hat und werde das weiter bearbeiten mit neuen und besseren Texturen. Ich verwende nur 64x64er texturen und bearbeite alles in Photoshop. Ich schneide halt viele zusammen und manche mach ich selber also ein Mix aus vielen packs.


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Ok und wo liegt nun genau das Problem dabei?


----------



## LOGIC (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Wenn ich ins Spiel gehe werden teilweise die alten Texturen angezeigt und nicht die neuen.


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Hast du dir schon ein How To angeschaut, wie man das richtig macht?

Es werden alte Texturen angezeigt? Die sollten ja eig. nicht mehr im Ordner vorhanden sein, da können sie auch nicht angezeigt werden


----------



## LOGIC (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

ja im prinzip wird ja nur auf der terrain.png rumgekritzelt umd den Blöcken ne andere Texture zu verpassen. Deswegen kapier ich es ja nicht  Die alte ist ja nicht mehr vorhanden... How To hab ich auch angeschaut..da hat der auch nichts anderes gemacht war halt die Default datei die er bearbeitet hat.


EDIT: Werde jetzt einfach komplett ein eigenes machen. Habe jetzt nen terrain.psd gefunden sogar in 128x128. Trozdem danke bei fragen meld ich mich wieder 

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic...x-100-101-pre-release-texture-pack-templates/


----------



## MR.Chaos (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

So ich weis ja nicht wie es mit euch ist 
aber mich würde wohl interesieren ob es eine funktion bzw eine mod für 5tasten mäuse gibt??


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Hast du die Frage nicht schon einmal gestellt?


----------



## MR.Chaos (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

ja in der tat ist länger her aber kann sich ja was veränderrt haben oder nicht ?


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Gab es damals keine passende Antwort?


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

*Johnny the Gamer* ich Gratuliere dir zur Threadübernahme, damit bin ich aus dem Minecraft geschehen raus.

Schönen Abend euch noch


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Schön, dass der Thread somit immer aktuell bleibt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

So Leute, ich freue mich den Thread weiterzumachen 

Ich hoffe ihr habt weiterhin Spaß an Minecraft


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*


Seit wann gehört einem ein Thread ??


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Es geht um den Threadersteller, also dass der Startpost editiert werden kann und der Thread als von sich erstellt gilt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

@ KillerPfote : Was meinst du damit ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*


Hat Kojote schon beantwortet.


----------



## Koyote (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2*

Jop, in Post #3650:



Koyote schrieb:


> Es geht um den Threadersteller, also dass der Startpost editiert werden kann und der Thread als von sich erstellt gilt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Bei LWC habe ich das Problem, dass ich diese nervigen Meldungen nicht abstellen kann, obwohl ich bei den Punkten "showNotices" und "showMyNotices" den Wert "false" eingetragen habe


----------



## Koyote (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Schau mal in der Liste:
LWC
Abspeichern und Server neu starten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Klappt trotzdem nicht 

Hier die "core"-datei von lwc :



Spoiler



core:
    locale: en
    flushInterval: 10
    cacheSize: 10000
    precache: -1
    showNotices: true
    showMyNotices: false
    opIsLWCAdmin: true
    disableHistory: false
    townyBorders: false
    groupPrefix: group.
updater:
    branch: STABLE
    method: AUTOMATIC
optional:
    onlyProtectWhenOwnerIsOnline: false
    onlyProtectWhenOwnerIsOffline: false
    exemptBlocks: []
    optOut: false
database:
    adapter: sqlite
    path: plugins/LWC/lwc.db
    host: localhost
    database: lwc
    username: ''
    password: ''
    prefix: lwc_
protections:
    denyRedstone: false
    autoRegister: false
    ignoreBlockDestruction: false
    ignoreLeftClick: false
    ignoreRightClick: false
    ignoreExplosions: false
    quiet: false
    blocks:
        chest:
            enabled: true
            autoRegister: private
        furnace:
            enabled: true
            autoRegister: private
        dispenser:
            enabled: true
            autoRegister: private
        sign:
            enabled: true
            autoRegister: private
        wooden_door:
            enabled: true
        iron_door:
            enabled: true
        trap_door:
            enabled: true
modes:
    droptransfer:
        enabled: true
    persist:
        enabled: true


----------



## Koyote (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Fehler in 6. Zeile. Wert muss auf false.

Btw: Deine Config(bzw. Zeile 6) widerspricht sich mit deinem Post #3654.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Weil der Wert nichts ändert 

Bei mir wird - ob true oder false - immer diese blöde Notiz angezeigt...


----------



## Koyote (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Setze beide Werte auf False, speicher und starte den Server neu. Schau dann in der CMD ob von der Config ein Fehler kommt, wenn nicht und es trotzdem noch kommt liest entweder das Plugin die Config nicht richtig oder ein anderes Plugin steht im weg.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Habe beide Werte auf false gestellt und die Meldung bleibt. Es kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung beim Starten des Servers...
Habe bisher folgende Plugins installiert : Essentials, PermissionsEX, WorldEdit, WorldGuard & LWC

Edit : Ist LWC überhaupt schon für 1.2.5 ??


----------



## Koyote (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Da schaut man auf der Seite nach... 


> Recent files
> 
> R: LWC 4.1.1 for CB 1.2.4-R1.0 Mar 01, 2012
> R: LWC 4.0.9 for CB 1.1-R4 Feb 16, 2012
> ...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Dann liegt es wohl daran, dass ich CB 1.2.5-R1.0 verwende -.-
Jetzt heißt es wohl abwarten...


----------



## Koyote (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Jop, daran könnte es liegen. Bei Plugins hat man immer das Problem mit den Updates.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Gibt es denn keine Alternative ?

Kennt jemand ein Plugin, mit dem man einstellen kann, dass nur bestimmte Gruppen durch ein gewissen Portal zu einer anderen Welt können ?
Geht darum, dass nur trusted User in die Creative World können 

P.S.: Koyote, ich würde mal mein Postfach leeren, man kann dir keine PNs mehr schicken^^


----------



## Koyote (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich weiß nicht, als was die benutzung eines Portals von seiten des Computers angesehen wird, aber wenn sie als "Use" angesehen wird, geht das mit Worldguard.

Postfach leere ich jetzt.


----------



## LOGIC (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Kann ein Blitz gegenstände in Brand stecken ? Meine Werft liegt leider in einer Region, wo es eigentlich täglich regnet und es seit neuestem auch öffters gewittert. Jetzt habe ich angst das ein Blitz in eins meiner Schiffe einschlägt, welche zu 85 % aus Wolle bestehen. Will ungern das Werftgelände in eine große Halle verwandeln.


----------



## Koyote (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Jop, Blitze können Blöcke anzünden, dich töten oder Creeper verwandeln.


----------



## LOGIC (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Super grad hat direkt einer neben mir eingeschlagen und der Block hat Feuer gefangen, jedoch ist es wieder erloschen ohne das was kaputt ging. Ist das Spielmodus abhängig ?


----------



## Koyote (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich denke eher, dass es vom Regen gelöscht wurde.
Btw würde ich dir ans Herz legen dir folgendes Durchzulesen: Minecraft Wetter.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Naja, ich möchte aber nur, dass das eine zur Creative World für manche Gruppen verschlossen ist. Durch andere sollen sie ja gehen können


----------



## Koyote (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wie schon gesagt, falls die Option "Use" sich auch auf Portale bezieht, benutzt du diese.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Verstehe ich nicht, werden dann nicht alle Portale für diesen Rang deaktiviert ?


----------



## Koyote (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Nein. Ich spreche hier von der Verwendung von Flags... Falls gegeben ist, dass Use auch Portale anspricht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ah ok, danke


----------



## Koyote (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



> Allow or block the ability to use doors, buttons, pressure plates, levers, etc


Glaube leider nicht, dass da auch Portale drunter fallen.
Alternativ könntest du Jedes Portal in nem Raum stecken und ne tür davor oder einfach 1 Block um das Portal mit Entry deny versehen. 

Einen direkten Befehl für Portale weiß ich nicht, da müssten mal andere Helfen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Huuuää

Ist vorhin irgentwas mit Worldedit schief gegangen.
Nach dem Crash bot sich folgendes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles was ebenerdig war ist ca 30 blöcke nach unten gerutscht^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Farben von Wolle sind weiss geworden ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte vor einiger Zeit mal die World vom Server runtergeladen.(Kann man zur Not als Singelplayermap spielen)
Die hab ich wieder hochgeladen ,zum Glück erfolgreich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da es ne ältere Map ist haben wir so einige Bauwerke verloren ^^

Auch dises wunderschöne Bahnhofsgebäude.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Servus,


für alle die noch Interesse an der Map vom Craftwerk haben, haben bis morgen Abend noch die Gelegenheit dazu sie hier herunter zuladen.
Dann wird der Server endgültig herrunter gefahren und das letzte Kapitel ist abgeschlossen.



			
				von mir selbst schrieb:
			
		

> http://dascraftwerk.de/mcnew.tar
> 
> Die Downloadfile ist 5,2Gb gross, darin enthalten sind alle Serverfiles (bis auf die Player.dat's) und die Dynmap - Tiles.
> 
> Ihr könnt diese mit biszu 100MBit/s laden (jenach dem wie euer Anschluss ist)



P.S.: Wer Interesse an der Domain hat kann sich diese ab dem 17.06.2012 sichern. 


ru.
Clawhammer


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Habe mal ne Frage zu LWC, falls das hier jemand benutzt ?!

Wie locke ich neben den anderen schon eingetragenen Sachen andere Blöcke, wie z.B. Druckplatten ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Hab gerade diese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlermeldung erhalten.
Was hat das zu bedeuten ??
Hat einer ne Ahnung??
Neuste bukkit version.


----------



## Koyote (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Kann man per Chatbefehl den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf dem Server ändern?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*


Nö,
ausser bei bukkit /gamemode [Playername] 1 oder 0


----------



## Koyote (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ok, dankeschön.

Gibt es schon ein Texturenpack Template bei dem die neuen Holzsorten dabei sind?


----------



## BartholomO (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich zocke mit meinem Freund auf meinem Server schon länger Minecraft und heute haben wir uns beiden Hunde zugelegt. Nun habe ich bei meinem Haus einen Zaun angelegt außen und dort meine 8 Hunde reingesetzt und bin hin und wieder in der Nacht mit ihnen durch die Wälder gezogen und habe alles platt gemacht. Doch jetzt knurren die Hunde alle aufeinmal, sie haben aber kein Hunger und greifen meinen Kumpel an wenn ich sie hinstelle. Warum machen die dass? Das Knurrende Geräusch ist auch nicht grad angenehm, da ich es ständig höre wenn ich irgendwo in meinem Haus bin. Habe meine Hunde mit verrottetem Fleisch gefüttert, vielleicht lags daran? Aber mich greifen sie nicht an.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Vlt. hat er einen Hund geschlagen ??


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ja, das ist der einzige Grund, warum Hunde angreifen


----------



## Koyote (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



BartholomO schrieb:


> Ich zocke mit meinem Freund auf meinem Server schon länger Minecraft und heute haben wir uns beiden Hunde zugelegt. Nun habe ich bei meinem Haus einen Zaun angelegt außen und dort meine 8 Hunde reingesetzt und bin hin und wieder in der Nacht mit ihnen durch die Wälder gezogen und habe alles platt gemacht. Doch jetzt knurren die Hunde alle aufeinmal, sie haben aber kein Hunger und greifen meinen Kumpel an wenn ich sie hinstelle. Warum machen die dass? Das Knurrende Geräusch ist auch nicht grad angenehm, da ich es ständig höre wenn ich irgendwo in meinem Haus bin. Habe meine Hunde mit verrottetem Fleisch gefüttert, vielleicht lags daran? Aber mich greifen sie nicht an.



Da würde ich mal zum örtlichen Tierarzt gehen!

Ne Spaß, dein Freund hat den Hund einfach geschlagen, das hat er jetzt davon


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Die einzige Lösung ist wohl oder übel den wütenden Hund zu töten.


----------



## Koyote (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Vorher noch vermehren, dann ist der Schaden nicht so hoch


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Die Wut ist nämlich ein Glück nicht vererbbar


----------



## BartholomO (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ok hab die Hunde ihn jetzt mal killen lassen, aber die haben immer noch nicht dass Knurren aufgehört. Jetzt sind wir einfach mal in eine Höhle gegangen um diese zu erkunden (ohne Hunde) also waren ein bisschen weg von den Hunden, aufeinmal waren alle Hunde bis auf 2 von mir weg, obwohl ich eigentlich nichts gemacht hab und mein Kumpel war auch ständig bei mir . Also jetzt hab ich die 2 Hunde jedenfalls neu vermehren lassen, dann hat mein   Kumpel ausversehen einen Hund geschlagen und jetzt ging dass ganze von vorne los, dann haben meine Hunde ihn töten wollen und seine mich aufeinmal  dass haben sie auch geschafft wir hatten keine Chance xd. Aber jetzt knurren meine Hunde und seine ebenfalls, was soll ich tun?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

The worst case has happened.
Ich versteh aber dein Problem nicht. Töte doch einfach die Hunde und such dir neue


----------



## Koyote (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Alter, ernsthaft  Ich glaube den Freund muss zum Arzt seine Zuckungen im Zeigefinger beheben zu lassen. Er soll die Hunde einfach nicht schlagen, dann machen sie auch keine Probleme


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Dito !


----------



## BartholomO (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Naja keine Ahnung, es sind ja meine schönen Hundis . Ja ok dann muss ich sie wohl oder übel töten. Dass mit dem Arzt: ich werds ihm ausrichten .


----------



## Koyote (20. Mai 2012)

.... Für Minecraft sollte man ein geistiges Alter über 3 besitzen.

Bitte melde dich im mc sammelthread wenn du eine gescheite mc Frage/ ein wirkliches mc Problem Hast.

@all: mir ist Erna, meine lieblingskuh, in eine Schlucht gefallen und ich finde Sie nicht mehr  Was soll ich tun? 
Sie war doch erst 4 Wochen, 3 Tage, 2 Stunden, 4 Minuten, 3 Sekunden und 6 Millisekunden alt  


(Bitte nicht antworten  )


----------



## ChaoZ (20. Mai 2012)

@Koyote: Hast du vielleicht noch einen alten Save oder so? :/


----------



## Koyote (20. Mai 2012)

Muss ich mal meine Mami Fragen, die macht immer die backups xD


Mal ne ernste Frage: wurden die neuen (Holz) Blöcke in 1.2.4 oder in 1.2.5 eingeführt? Gibt es dafür schon tp templates?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wurden 1.2.4 eingeführt.Templates ???
Googeln ??


----------



## Koyote (21. Mai 2012)

Danke. Mit google habe ich kein 64x64 gefunden. Bin entweder zu dumm oder es gibt noch nichts.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Was meinst du denn mit templates ?


----------



## BartholomO (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Koyote schrieb:


> .... Für Minecraft sollte man ein geistiges Alter über 3 besitzen.
> 
> Bitte melde dich im mc sammelthread wenn du eine gescheite mc Frage/ ein wirkliches mc Problem Hast.
> 
> ...


 
Naja also mir schiens passend hier zu fragen, da ich die Hunde (Wölfe) eigentlich nicht töten wollte, da ich dafür alle Knochen die ich hatte verbraucht habe. Oder soll ich etwa den Kummerkasten anschreiben 
Google fand ja auch nichts, nur probleme mit real life Hunden von daher...


----------



## Koyote (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Johny: Eine Vorlage zum erstellen von einem eigenen TP.

@BartholomO: Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie Google bei dir funktioniert aber ich schreibe da einfach aussagekräftige Suchbegriffe rein und klicke dann auf Suchen


----------



## Sharidan (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Hi Leute

Bin neu bei Minecraft und was ich bisher gesehen habe macht echt Spaß.
Jetzt habe ich aber mal eine Frage:

Beim durch schauen des Bilderthreads sind ja so manche Mega Bauten dabei. Das es mehrere Modi gibt wie zb. Creativ wo man alle Sache unendlich hat ist mir bewusst, aber einige haben das ja auch in der "Realen" Welt gebaut. 
Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob ihr dafür jede der Ressourcen selber gefarmt habt oder obs noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt da ran zu kommen wie zb. an Eisen, Kohle usw ?

Kann man sich zb. ne eigene Mine bauen wo man das Zeug nach ner Weile immer wieder Ernten kann wie zb. bei Getreide ?
Weil bisher renne ich immer in der Gegend rum und Kloppe mir das Zeug aus den Bergen oder unter der Erde.

mfg


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*


Im Survivalmodus gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit an Rohstoffe zu kommen ,als sie abzubauen .
Sie wachsen nicht wieder nach^^.(Farmen geht auch nicht )
Tip :verbrenne Holz mit Holz für Fackeln. Schont wertvolle ressourcen .
Wie du schon sagtes gibt es Creativ,wo warscheinlich die Meisten Megabauten entstanden sind.
Desweiteren auf Servern ,Tools.
Z. b. Worldedit,Voxelsniper,MC Edit.Damit kann man blitschnell ganzen Areale ins Gewünschte Material und Form umformen.

@Kojote,wenn einer ein problem hat ,wollen wir doch weiterhelfen,egal wie simpel das Problem für dich ist.
Also immer eifrig weiterfragen.


----------



## Koyote (21. Mai 2012)

@Sheridan: mach's so wie ich und farme halt mal 5-7 Stunden am Stück. Dann haste erstmal Ruhe.

@ Pfote: ok, mach ich xD


----------



## Monstermoe (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Sheridan: Ich benutze den Mod Too Many Items: [1.2.5/12w19a] TooManyItems in-game invedit *May 10* - Minecraft Forum


----------



## Koyote (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Auf meinem Server wächst die Wolle der Schafe nicht mehr nach. Jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Evtl. überfarmt ? 

Ich denke mal an ein Fehler von Craftbukkit...


----------



## Sharidan (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Hi Leute

Hätte da mal wieder eine frage. 
Folgendes, ich bin gerade von meiner ersten Großen Erkundungstour zurück gekommen, und hab vielerlei interessante Orte entdeckt die sich zum Bebauen lohnen würden. Problem ist das ich dafür 3 Tage unterwegs war ^^, also 3 Tage in Minecraft Time und ich unter Garantie nie wieder dorthin finde.

Jetzt würde mich interessieren ob es einen Mod gibt, der mir diese komische Map die man da sich bauen kann vergrößert ?!. So das ich eben auch die Orte sehe die außerhalb dieses winzigen Kartenabschnittes liegen.

LG


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Benutze doch diese Minimap, da kannst du dir auch Punkte markieren.

Lange erkundungstour = 3 MC Tage? Also wenn du 3 reele Tage gesagt hättest, dann wäre das eine lange Tour, aber 3 Minecraft Tage sind wenig.


----------



## Sharidan (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Hi Koyote

Wenn du die MiniMap meinst die man sich Craften kann in MC dann, die habe ich ja bereits. Nur die ist wenig hilfreich wenn man außerhalb des Sichtbaren
Bereiches kommt. 
Solange ich auf der "Sichtbaren" Karte bleibt ist das Finden von Orten nicht das Problem, aber eben wenn man außerhalb ist, dann helfen mir Punkte auf der Minimap auch nix .

Trotzdem Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich habe mich wahrscheinlich schlecht ausgedrückt, sorry.
Ich sprach von einer MC Modifikation, welche eine Minimap anzeigt wo man so weit ich weiß auch Punkte markieren kann. Des weiteren kannst du dir auch bei einem Druck auf F3 die Koordinaten deiner aktuellen Standposition anschauen. 

Es gibt auch Mods für ne Map der Welt aber ganz ehrlich, da jedes mal so 1990 mäßig den Weg merken und dann denken "Links, Rechts, dann gerade aus..." ist doch bescheiden 

Hoffe das hilft dir.


----------



## Sharidan (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Danke, ich habe eben WIKI durch geschaut und bin da auf einen Punkt gestoßen der mir bisher nicht bekannt war.
Ich kann mir von jeder Region eine "Eigene" Karte bauen. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt 4 Kisten anlege, und sie via Schilder in Norden, Süden, Osten und Westen benenne sollte ich zumindest einen groben Überblick bekommen wie es wo aussieht und auch so meine Ausflüge besser Planen .

Aber danke für die Mod Ideen, ist auch eine kleine Überlegung wert


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2012)

Jo, kannst Du auch machen. An den Koordinaten orientieren ist aber auch gut.


----------



## Sharidan (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Tag zusammen 

Ich hab da mal wieder ein anliegen bzw. eine Frage.
Da ich in meiner Welt gerade auf Höhlen Erkundungs Tour bin und auch echt absolut EPISCHE Unterirdische Gebiete entdeckt habe, bin 
ich auf sehr große Mengen Obsidian gestoßen . 
Problem ist, die Blöcke kann ich nur laut MC Wiki mit einer Diamanten Spitzhacke abklopfen...

Nächstes Problem ist, ich hab keine Diamanten  

Um jetzt endlich mal auf meine Frage zu kommen: Ab wann bzw. wo hab ich die größen Chancen diese Niedlichen Steinchen zu finden ?! . 
Nicht das mir Höhlen Buddeln nicht gefallen würde, aber ich bin jetzt seit 2 Tage ( RL ) Zeit im Untergrund unterwegs, und finde zwar Tonnen an Kohle, Eisen usw. aber Diamanten Puste kuchen ....

Wäre klasse wenn ihr mir nen Tipp geben könntet.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Koyote (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Hi, wenn du wirklich Diamanten farmen willst hilft nur die Hardcore Variante:
Unten die Inventarleiste mit Eisen Spitzhacken und Fackeln füllen und dann auf Diamtebene (ca. 12 und tiefer) einfach Gänge in die Wand graben.

Achso und wenn du das Obsidian nur für ein Portal willst dann kannst du das Portal alternativ auch einfach gießen. 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Juni 2012)

Obsidian erhälst du auch wenn du einfach Wasser auf stehende Lava schüttest. Daher keine Angst das du davon nicht genug findest...


----------



## Koyote (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Das meinte ich ja auch mit gießen


----------



## Stevii (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich hab als kompletter Neuling mal ne Frage, ich spiele mit nem Kumpel im Minecraft im Multiplayer und wir bauen uns ne komplette Map aus, aber wenn dann mal einer stirbt findet man den anderen so schlecht wieder...
Gibts irgendwie ne möglichkeit den Namen des Spielers intensiver anzeigen zu lassen?

Und ich hab ne Roccat Kone der ersten Generation, sprich Mausrad kaputt , gibts ne möglichkeit das Item Switchen auf ne andere Tste umzustellen? Hab ingame keine einstellung gefunden...


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2012)

Es gibt den /tp Befehl.

Wenn in den einstellunngen nix ist hilft nur ein simulator.


----------



## Stevii (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Danke schon mal Koyote, was meinst du denn mit Simulator?


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2012)

Ein Programm das die Tastatureingabe mitliest und dann eine Eingabe bei einer bestimmten taste Simuliert.... Sprich:
"+" = Mausrad + 10
"-" = Mausrad - 10


----------



## Stevii (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wenn du mir jetzt noch eben ein solches Programm nennen würdest, wäre das super..^^

Hab jetzt gerade "Mausrad emulieren" geegooglet aber finde da gerade nichts womit ich das auf die zwei extra tasten meiner maus legen könnte..


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juni 2012)

Es ist auch möglich per Tastendruck bzw. 1,2,3,... etc die Objekte in der Auswahlleiste zu wählen...


----------



## Stevii (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ja das mach ich ja auch aktuell, fände es halt besser wenn ich dass auf meine zwei anderen Tasten belegen könnte.. gänge auch schneller.


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2012)

Stevii schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mir jetzt noch eben ein solches Programm nennen würdest, wäre das super..^^
> 
> Hab jetzt gerade "Mausrad emulieren" geegooglet aber finde da gerade nichts womit ich das auf die zwei extra tasten meiner maus legen könnte..



Bin gerade unterwegs. Das solltest du finden, kann man ja sogar leicht selbst programmieren. 
Gibt es haufenweise für controller, muss es auch für normale tasta geben.


----------



## BartholomO (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

So ich hoffe dass ist jetzt eine "echte" Frage. Habe einen Server mit meinem Kumpel gehabt, nun habe ich meinen PC aber neu formatiert, habe aber den kompletten Minecraft Server Ordner von uns vorher noch gespeichert, doch wenn ich den jetzt wieder starte kommt eine Fehlermeldung, habe in Hamachi geschaut, meine IP ist jetzt auch eine andere als davor, was kann ich machen? Beim Minecraft Serverstart zeigt er mir immer dass an: 

[WARNING] **** FAILED TO BIND TO PORT!
[WARNING] The exception was: java.net.BindException: Cannot assign requested address: JVM_Bind
[WARNING] Perhaps a server is already running on that port?

Wäre schade wenn der Server nicht mehr ginge, da wir sehr viele sachen draufhatten, aber irgendetwas muss doch noch zu machen sein denk ich. Wüsste jemand was ich machen könnte?


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2012)

Na da musst du die alte hamachi ip gegen die neue austauschen. (In der Serverdatei)


----------



## BartholomO (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ah ok danke, hat funktioniert


----------



## Stevii (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Koyote schrieb:


> Bin gerade unterwegs. Das solltest du finden, kann man ja sogar leicht selbst programmieren.
> Gibt es haufenweise für controller, muss es auch für normale tasta geben.


 
Naja, da ich da nicht so eine Ahnung von hatte, hab ich mir ne 5€ Maus gekauft, nun habe ich zwei mäuse angeschlossen wobei eine nur für MC ist.. 
Danke trotzdem allemale.


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2012)

Ok ansonsten kann ich auch mal schauen wie es genau geht und kann es dir dann beschreiben.
Es funktioniert, habe es aber noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Stevii schrieb:


> Ich hab als kompletter Neuling mal ne Frage, ich spiele mit nem Kumpel im Minecraft im Multiplayer und wir bauen uns ne komplette Map aus, aber wenn dann mal einer stirbt findet man den anderen so schlecht wieder...
> Gibts irgendwie ne möglichkeit den Namen des Spielers intensiver anzeigen zu lassen?
> 
> Und ich hab ne Roccat Kone der ersten Generation, sprich Mausrad kaputt , gibts ne möglichkeit das Item Switchen auf ne andere Tste umzustellen? Hab ingame keine einstellung gefunden...


 
Hi ,
bei dem Ersten Problem würde eine Dynmap helfen,fals das euer Server ist.(oder mal den Admin fragen,ob`s ne Dynmap gibt)
Dynmap - Bukkit (evt.kannst du auch mit F3 deine Position durchgeben)

Bei deinem zweiten Problem,weis nicht ob dir das genügt,aber mit den Zifferntasten kann man im Menü switchen.
Also 1,2,3,4,5... :XD

@Bash,nefle,Globog,Kuddel.....
Unser MC-Server ist abgeschaltet.
Jumper braucht den Platz für eigenen Public.


----------



## <BaSh> (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Killerpfote... Shit Happens... Da können wir nichts machen


----------



## i3810jaz (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Bei bukkit.org kann man sich ja die Serversoftware Craftbukkit herrunterladen, jedoch gibt es im Download-Center auch Bukkit, ChatBukkit, ScrapBukkit und HomeBukkit. Weis jemand für was die gut sind?


----------



## BartholomO (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich hab nochmal eine wichtige Frage. Ich habe meinen PC neu formatiert, dadurch hat Hamachi eine andere IP angezeigt, dann musste ich in den Servereinstellungen die IP ändern und ich bin draufgekommen. Heut wollte ich mal wieder mit meinem Kumpel Minecraften, der auch schon von Anfang an dabei ist bei dem Server, aber selbst wenn wir in einer Hamachigruppe sind, kommt bei ihm immer Can't reach server. Weiß einer was ich machen kann?


----------



## Koyote (18. Juni 2012)

Kann er dich in hamachi anpingen?


----------



## BartholomO (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Müssen wir nachher mal ausprobieren, danke schonmal für die Antwort. Also du meinst damit nur, dass er rechtsklick auf meinen Namen machen soll und dann Ping auswählt oder?


----------



## Koyote (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Genau, das meine ich


----------



## BartholomO (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Sorry dass wirs jetzt erst testen konnten, aber wir haben zurzeit viel zu tun. Also bei ihm kam die Meldung: Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung, des wiederholt sich dann die ganze Zeit bei ihm. Wenn ich ihn anpinge, dann kommt Antwort von (IP) und hinten immer die ms und des wiederholt sich auch die ganze Zeit, aber bei ihm tut sich da nichts.


----------



## Koyote (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Dann könnte dort das Problem liegen, also nicht am Server, sondern an der Verbindung.


----------



## BartholomO (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Und was könnte man da machen? Also seine Internetverbindung ist eh immer schlecht da er in einem Dorf wohnt... die Internetseiten laden da schonmal länger, aber es ging vor dem Formatieren ja auch.


----------



## Koyote (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Schon mal die Firewall deaktiviert?`


----------



## BartholomO (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ne werden wir mal probieren, aber jetzt hat er schon wieder keine Zeit


----------



## Koyote (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Dann such dir mal n anderes Versuchskarnickel, das mehr Zeit hat.


----------



## BartholomO (22. Juni 2012)

Naja vielleicht gehts ja bei einem anderen, nur bei ihm nicht. Aber denke dass er morgen dann schonmal wieder zeit haben wird, werde dir dann davon berichten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wegen Forenregeln geändert.

:XD


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich hab mal was mit nem Kollegen gestartet  Lets Flame v.v da sieht man wie einen, solche Jump and run maps aggressiv machen o.o 
Kinder Spiele machen aggressiv


----------



## Stevii (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Kennt jemand vielleicht einen deutschen Survival Server, auf dem kein PvP stattfindet sowie einigermaßen aktivität ist?


----------



## Koyote (25. Juni 2012)

War auf meinem Server früher so, jetzt Net mehr.


----------



## Stevii (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Hilft mir jetzt viel


----------



## Koyote (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wenn du ne Zeitmaschine hast 

Hier schon geschaut? Minecraft-Server.eu - Europas größte Minecraft Serverliste!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*


Also wie gesagt der : 176.9.177.82 mit dem Leben kommt noch .
Ps.: server im mom off.ka.^^ ??


----------



## BartholomO (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ok jetzt konnten wirs endlich testen, es lag an meiner Firewall, wenn  die aus ist funktioniert dass Anpingen und auch den Beitritt auf den  Server). Was muss ich jetzt machen damit ich meine Firewall anmachen  kann, also was muss ich zu den Ausnahmen hinzufügen (benutze die  Windowsfirewall)


----------



## Monstermoe (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Kennt jemand nen Mod wo man Rotten Flesh in normales Fleisch braten kann?


----------



## Shona (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Stevii schrieb:


> Kennt jemand vielleicht einen deutschen Survival  Server, auf dem kein PvP stattfindet sowie einigermaßen aktivität  ist?


Ja unser Eigener 

Homepage/ServerIP/Teamspeak: blackhorse-gaming.eu
Regeln: Blackhorse Gaming :: Minecraft Rules
Dynamische Map: Blackhorse Gaming :: Portal
Derzeitiges Großprojekt: Blackhorse Gaming :: View topic - Totentempel der Hatschepsut <---- Wir suchen noch Leute die Lust habenzu helfen 
Anderes Großprojekt: Hive - derzeit wird dort nicht gebaut
Server Backup alle 15 Minuten und wir eine Woche auf dem Root verstaut

Wir haben auch jegliche Plugins die zum Handeln sind raus gehauen das es  keine nutzt, wer was braucht frag dann wird einem auch geholfen. Wir  haben mitlerweile so viel Items das wir gerne davon abgeben und/oder  auch beim Bau helfen 


Da ich derzeit noch an dem Einbau einer Gallery arbeite gibt es nicht  wirklich viele Bilder zu sehen.
Wir sind so zu sagen immer noch im  Umbau, den es fehlen auch noch andere Seiten die es noch nicht geschafft  haben sich selbst zu schreiben. 
Hier auch noch ein paar andere Server von uns:  Blackhorse Gaming :: Gameservers - Auf dem Portal sind auch  noch 2 bzw. eins davon ist der MC Server.

Falls die werbung unerwünscht ist einfach löschen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*


Mal sehen wie sich das auf dem andern server entwickelt.
Wenn es zu Nervig wird mit Griefern usw.,komme ich bestimmt mal vorbei ^^.
lol.
Euch noch viel erfolg mit dem Tempel.


----------



## Shona (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Danke er ist mitlerweile fast fertig, fehlen nur noch ein paar Wände und Stockwerke, neue Bilder kommen dann heute Nacht noch auf unserer HP 

Griefen gibt es bei uns nicht mehr, seit das einmal war ist Feuer und TNT aus, weil das hat einiges zerstört. außerdem kennen wir uns alle aus dem TS


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



War bei uns auch .
Eigentlich schade,aber um grösseren schaden zu verhindern (TNTKanone)ist es so das beste.


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juli 2012)

@Killerpfote ich vermisse Voxelsniper


----------



## Koyote (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Hi, wie kann man ne Region erstellen, die man nicht verlassen kann, wo man aber bauen kann?

EDIT: Lösung gefunden. Danke.


----------



## Shona (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Koyote schrieb:


> Hi, wie kann man ne Region erstellen, die man nicht verlassen kann, wo man aber bauen kann?
> 
> EDIT: Lösung gefunden. Danke.


 Ich gebe auch mal die Antwort falls es noch jemanden interessiert

Bukkit + Worldguard & Worldedit erforderlich

1. Region markieren, falls diese noch nicht vorhanden ist, ansonsten bei Punkt 3 weitermachen
2. /rg claim regionname
3. /rg flag regionname build allow exit deny


----------



## Koyote (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Danke 

Kann man eig. iwie Sachen auf seinem Server selber testen?

Also ich baue als Admin etwas, kann ich es dann gleichzeitig als normaluser testen? Oder muss ich mir dafür MC ein zweites mal kaufen?


----------



## Shona (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Nutz du ein Permissions Plugin wie Permission Ex?

Weil damit kann man das ganz gut testen. Wir haben da Gruppen angelegt von Gästen bis Admins. Wenn ich nun die Permissions der "Member" testen will ändere ich meine rechte in der Permissions Datein auf Member und lade diese dann mit /pex reload neu. Danach habe ich die rechte von den Member. 

Vorausetzung dafür ist aber das keiner als OP eingetragen ist weil sonst bringt das auch nichts  Ich muss mir dehalb jedesmal auch erst noch die OP rechte nehmen

Unsere sieht so aus, nur habe ich mal alle User gelöscht die da noch drin stehen^^ Habe dafür aber mal ein paar comments eingefügt
Ich kann da sogar die Permissions für jede Welt extra einstellen wenn ich das wollte, das ist aber etwas komplizierter.


```
users:
  BeispielUser:
    group:
    - Admins

groups:
  Guest:[COLOR=red] // Kann nur ein paar Befehle ausführen und den Chat nutzen, aber absout nichts in der Welt machen.    default: true
    options:
      rank: '1000'
    prefix: '&d[Gast]&f'
    suffix: ''
    permissions:
    - commandbook.spawn
    - commandbook.rules
    - commandbook.time.check
    - modifyworld.chat
    - -modifyworld.bucket.empty.*
    - -modifyworld.bucket.fill.*
    - -bukkit.command.help
  User: [COLOR=red]// Eingeschränkte Rechte, kann auch nur neben der Hauptwelt in den Nether, die zweite Welt (Creative) ist nich zugänglich    options:
      rank: '950'
    prefix: '&e[User]&f'
    suffix: ''
    permissions:
    - commandbook.home.teleport
    - commandbook.home.other
    - commandbook.home.set
    - commandbook.msg
    - commandbook.mute
    - commandbook.away
    - commandbook.clear
    - commandbook.spawn
    - commandbook.rules
    - commandbook.time.check
    - commandbook.kit.kits.starter
    - modifyworld.chat
    - falsebook.ic.standard
    - falsebook.blocks.lift
    - falsebook.blocks.cauldron.use
    - lwc.protect
    - wormhole.use.sign
    - wormhole.use.diale
    - wormhole.network.use.*
    - multiverse.core.list.worlds
    - multiverse.access.Anarchy
    - multiverse.access.Anarchy_nether
    - modifyworld.*
  Member: [COLOR=red]// Volles Mitglied auf unserem Server    options:
      rank: '900'
    prefix: '&a[Mitglied]&f'
    suffix: ''
    inheritance: [COLOR=red]// interitance ist dazu da Rechte zu übernehmen bzw. zu vererben, so bekommt das Mitglied alle Rechte der Gruppe User    - User
    permissions:
    - multiverse.access.* [COLOR=red]// Kann in alle Welten    - pailstone.send
    - pailstone.recv
    - pailstone.logic
  VIP:
    options:
      rank: '800'
    prefix: '&a[Mitglied]&f'
    suffix: ''
    inheritance:
    - Member
    permissions:
    - commandbook.gamemode
    - commandbook.gamemode.change
    - commandbook.gamemode.check
  Moderator:
    options:
      rank: '700'
    prefix: '&6[Moderator]&f'
    suffix: ''
    inheritance:
    - VIP
    permissions:
    - commandbook.give
    - commandbook.give.stacks
    - commandbook.teleport.other
    - commandbook.teleport
    - commandbook.kick
    - commandbook.bans.ban
    - commandbook.bans.unban
    - commandbook.kit.*
    - commandbook.god
    - commandbook.ungod
    - worldedit.navigation.jumpto
    - worldedit.navigation.thru
    - lwc.mod
    - pailstone.*
    - falsebook.*
  SModerator:
    options:
      rank: '650'
    prefix: '&2[S-Moderator]&f'
    suffix: ''
    inheritance:
    - Moderator
    permissions:
    - commandbook.gamemode.change.other
    - commandbook.gamemode.check.other
    - worldedit.*
  Admins: [COLOR=red]// Das sind meine Rechte xD    options:
      rank: '3'
    prefix: '&c[Admin]&f'
    suffix: ''
    inheritance:
    - SModerator
    permissions:
    - wormhole.*
    - commandbook.*
    - worldguard.*
    - lwc.*
  Serveradmin:
    options:
      rank: '2'
    prefix: '&c[Köter]&f'
    suffix: ''
    inheritance:
    - Admins
    permissions:
    - '*'
  Admin: {}
```


http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/permissionsex/
Wer zu faul ist die Datei selbst zu schreiben kann das hier http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/admn-permissionsex-permissions-auto-setup-v1-4beta-r5.73511/ nutzen


----------



## Koyote (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Danke, das Plugin kenne ich, aber der Spielername bleibt ja dann gleich und somit auch die eintrittsberechtigung in bestimmte gebiete.

Werde da einen 2. MC Account nehmen müssen.


----------



## Shona (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Koyote schrieb:


> Danke, das Plugin kenne ich, aber der Spielername bleibt ja dann gleich und somit auch die eintrittsberechtigung in bestimmte gebiete.
> 
> Werde da einen 2. MC Account nehmen müssen.


 Dann mache die gebiete mit Gruppen  Sobald du ein Permissions Plugin hast mit Gruppenrechten kannst du das per Gruppe regeln und somit die rechte setzten

/rg addmember regionname g:gruppenname
/rg addowner regionname g:gruppenname

Somit brauchst du nicht jeden User einzeln da rein hauen sondern setzt die User in eine Gruppe und gibt diese gruppe als Owner oder Member in der Region an

Edit:
Hab mal ein Bild von einer region bei uns gemacht, weil ich das immer über die gruppen mache
http://saved.im/mtg4mzk3otu3/2012-07-05_172508.png


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



			
				;4361321 schrieb:
			
		

> @Killerpfote ich vermisse Voxelsniper



Ich auch und nen vernünftigen Server.
Auf fremden, kann man nicht einfach nervende Griefer loswerden.
Muss man immer die Admins annerven ^^.:XD
Wenn ein vernünftigen Server nicht so teuer währ.............


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Juli 2012)

Jo mir wurden gestern Nacht auch meine Felder komplett gegrieft...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Hallo Leute,
habe mal ein Problem, das ich bisher nicht lösen konnte 

Ich kann auf meinem Server keine SpawnEggs benutzen bzw. legen. Es kommt aber keine Meldung oder so, es passiert einfach nichts.
Ich habe in den Configs meiner Plugins nachgeguckt und nichts gefunden, was damit was zu tun haben könnte 

Mein Plugins sind : World Portal, FoundBoxxx, StreetLights, Essentials, LimitedCreative, LWC, Multiverse-Core, PermissionsEx, ShowCaseStandalone, Worldedit, Worldguard.

Bitte helft mir !


----------



## Koyote (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Shona schrieb:


> Dann mache die gebiete mit Gruppen  Sobald du ein Permissions Plugin hast mit Gruppenrechten kannst du das per Gruppe regeln und somit die rechte setzten
> 
> /rg addmember regionname g:gruppenname
> /rg addowner regionname g:gruppenname
> ...


 Hi, das geht leider nicht, da mein Plugin strickt nach Namen geht.
Habe mir jetzt einen 2. MC Acc geholt.


@Bash: Solltest bei deinen Feldern Regionen mit der entry Flag anlegen.


----------



## Shona (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Was nutzt du für ein Plugin das nach Namen geht? O.o


----------



## Koyote (6. Juli 2012)

Das gibt es nicht öffentlich, hat ein Freund gemacht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Her damit !


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Hi Leute,


da ich jetzt vorkurzem wieder angefangen mit dem Minecraft spielen, ging mir so durch den Kopf warum nicht ein neues Projekt starten ... nja es würde bei mir mit der Zeit nicht ganz so gut klappen wie bisher.

Aber ich habe mir eine Idee durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Warum nicht die Comunity selber bauen bzw. basteln lassen?

Die Regeln sind für mich klar vorgegeben, ich bin allein finazierer dem entsprechend auch der Sponsor.

Der Name, darüber braucht man nicht diskutieren, der wäre wie damals von hamst0r vorgeschlagen "Das Craftwerk", ihr könnt selber entscheiden welche Plugins etc drauf kommen sollen etc. das einzigste was ich machen werde ist wie immer die Webseiten gestaltung.

Damit es vielleicht nicht zum endlosen, unheil kommen könnte, würde ich 3 Bewerber auswählen die Zugang zum Server erhalten, welcher dem FTP sowie Putty betrifft.

Einzigste bedingung meinerseits wäre, eine regelmässige Absprache meinerseits, sowie das ich wie sonst auch immer OP bin^^.

Jetzt müsst Ihr mir nur noch mitteilen ob Ihr ein solches Projekt haben möchtet oder nicht... auf auf


----------



## i3810jaz (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich würde mich so freuen wenn das Projekt wieder gestartet werden würde.


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Dann würde ich jetzt einfach mal Fragen wer den bei der Aktion "Minecraft für die PCGH Community" dabei wäre?


----------



## i3810jaz (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich würde auf dem Server spielen


----------



## hamst0r (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Schön das zu hören. 
Wäre auch dabei und könnte dir auch bei der Homepage helfen.


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

wäre auch dabei


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@hamst0r: Danke für dein Angebot, die Homepage ist so denke ich mir, zunächst das geringste Problem, das Problem wird sein den Server wieder so konfiguriert zubekommen das dieser Öffentlich zugänglich gemacht werden kann.

Mir stehen 2 Server Typen zur Auswahl:

die erste: Hetzner Online AG: Root Server EX 4

die zweite: Hetzner Online AG: Root Server EX 4S

Ich denke selbst der erste Server sollte genug Power liefern können, um damit arbeiten zukönnen. Letztendlich ist es aber mein Ziel die kosten durch Spenden bzw. "VIP Funktionen" zu minimieren, damit dem so ist müssen auch Leute, Werbung etc her...

Ich denke wenn man sich an einem virtuellen Runden Tisch setzt, könnte man dort eine "Strategie" des Aufbaus erarbeiten, und zu gleich vielleicht noch ein paar Member bzw. Unterstützer erwerben.


*Folgende Positionen müssen besezt werden um das System zum Laufen zu bekommen:

Administrator für das Hostsystem (das bin ich)

MC Server Manager (3x gesucht)

Designer/Programmierer für die Webseite/Forum (2x gesucht [1x wäre ich dabei])

Marceting Manager (Werbeverantwortlicher) (1-2x gesucht)*


----------



## Shona (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Schade das ihr nun ein eignes Projekt machen wollt, dachte ansich das die Werbung von unserem Tempel-Projekt ein paar Leute von hier anzieht. Scheint wohl aber kein Interesse zu bestehen was Schade ist da wir bis dato nur eine kleine Community sind und uns immer freuen wenn neue Leute dazu kommen


----------



## hamst0r (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Clawhammer 
*Designer/Programmierer für die Webseite/Forum (2x gesucht [1x wäre ich dabei])
*Hättest mich direkt mitzählen können, werd dir gerne bei beidem helfen.
Du willst sicherlich wieder ein Forum aufbauen, d.h. es müssen nur Funktionen und nicht die komplette Homepage programmiert werden oder? Icons bzw. den Header kann ich gerne wieder machen.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Gut dann wärem die Frage mit dem Forum, sowie dem Designen erledigt, dennoch suche ich was am wichtigsten ist* 2-3 MC Server Manager* ...


----------



## <BaSh> (9. Juli 2012)

Was verstehst du unter Servermanager?


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Definition für Server Manager: Ich würde folgendes darunter verstehen, und zu jemand der sich um die Instandhaltung des Minecraft Servers sowie die Konfiguration der Plugins etc. zuständig ist.


----------



## i3810jaz (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Clawhammer
Wenn dir meine sperrlichen  Bukkit-Kenntnisse ausreichen würden, könnte ich gerne mit den Server und den Plugins helfen. Das Beste wäre aber wenn wir einen Java-Programmierer hätten. 

P.S.: Clawhammer brauchst du echt so starke Server?


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

ich werde mal mit jemandem Kontakt aufnehmen welcher einiges an Ahnung haben müsste, aber erst mal schauen. Ich denke mir mal wenn der jenige noch mit einspringt dürfte das ganze klappen. 

Zu der Frage ob die leistung nötig ist, nun ja Theoretisch nein, praktisch ja... wir hatten vorher 4GB RAM und da kam es zu einigen Laggs, deswegen die Vorsorge, desweiteren möchte ich dann mein Sponsoring der Teamspeak auf dem Server verlegen (kostenoptimierung). Und vielleicht bleibt es nicht n ur bei einem Server  ... aber das ist noch Zukunftsmusik ...


----------



## i3810jaz (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Es wäre echt schön wenn das Craftwerk wieder anlaufen würde  Hoffentlich wird das klappen....


----------



## <BaSh> (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Genug Leistung ist immer gut... Wer weiss ob ich nicht mal Lust habe ein wenig mit Redstone zu spielen


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wird unterbunden xD Nein Scherz, solange man nicht Millionen TNT's sprengt *pfeif*


----------



## <BaSh> (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ne eher schöne große Farmen bauen


----------



## neflE (10. Juli 2012)

@clawhammer
Was sollte der werbeverantwortliche deine Meinung nach können müssen?
Mithelfen würde ich natürlich gerne, wo es nur geht. Ansonsten Suche ich halt wieder einen Server zum spielen 

Und brauchst du noch einen Servermanager, der sich mit Java auskennt? N Kumpel von mir spielt nämlich auch Minecraft und kennt sich mittlerweile schon ziemlich gut mit Java aus. Und pflichtbewusst und ein guter MC-Kammerad ist er auch. Ich könnte ihn ja mal fragen, wenn du noch jemanden brauchst.


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich habe lange Zeit einen kleinen Homerserver für Freunde gehabt und mich viel mit Plugins auseinander gesetzt. Wäre jeden Abend als "Pluginadmin" verfügbar. Außerdem wäre Minecraft mal ne alternative, vorallem wenn man in Starcraft 2 en Losestreak hat


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Okay danke für euer Interesse ich denke, ich muss mir eine kleine Liste fertig machen, damit ich deren dann auch ein paar Info's bzw. "Termine" zur Besprechung im TS senden kann.

@nefIE: Der "marketingbeauftrage" sollte nicht nur Ahnung von Minecraft haben, sondern ein wenig Initiative zeigen, in dem er zB Youtube Kanal erstellt, Vidoes reinstellt, oder eben auch den Server in Serverlisten einträgt und dort auch Pusht etc.

Und Leute können wir allerhand gebrauchen.


----------



## i3810jaz (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Clawhammer
Vielleicht könntest du noch einen "Baubeauftragten" suchen der sich um die öffentlichen Gebäude kümmert. Damit es eine richtige Spawnstadt mit Shops, Hotels und mehr gibt.


----------



## Shona (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> oder eben auch den Server in Serverlisten einträgt und dort auch Pusht etc.


Lasst das und das meine ich wirklich ernst. Wir haben das früher gemacht um neue User an zu ziehen. Es brachte absolut null und ~90% der seiten schicken fast jede minute einen ping um den server abzufragen ob dieser online ist. Das zert ziemlich am server und man merkt es irgendwann auch das es tierisch laggt wenn man alleine auf dem server ist.

Nachdem wir es endlich geschafft haben uns wieder aus der Liste aus zu tragen bzw. wir haben eine zeit lange den Port geändert so das der Server gelöscht wurde. Dies haf nut bedingt da weitere attacken folgten, dieses Mal aber von hostern und sogar von Amazon servern (somit von größen firmen). Einen haben wir mal angeschrieben der in Amerika seinen sitz hat und der konnte zwar die IP's zuordnen meinte aber er kann nicht machen wenn wir nur einen Uhrzeit haben aber kein Datum (was minecraft nicht ausgibt). Nur duch das blocken der IP in der Firewall konnten wir also das ganze stoppen. 
Da wir noch andere Server laufen haben, war es schon komisch das es immer nur der Minecraft Server war, der solche Attacken abbekam. Nachdem wir nun einen neuen Root haben hat sich das ganze gelegt und wir konnen endlich wieder in Ruhe spielen.

Noch eine kleine Tip: Fangt bloss nicht zu schnell und zu groß an. Das was ich gelesen habe und was ihr alles braucht sind sach die man vll ab 60 usern braucht aber nicht sofort am anfang.
Wir sind vll 10 leute von denen nur 3 zugriff auf den root haben und trotzdem nur 2 irgendetwas darauf machen. Die meiste zeit verbringe ich selbt darauf und halte den MC server mit update in schuss. außerdem teste ich bukkit update sowie plugin updates oder neue plugins auf einem testserver. Wenn ein MC Update kommt und Bukkit nur dev versionen hat dann teste ich diese so lange bis bukkit ihre version released, bei letzten großen mc update habe ich so 2 wochen kein mc gespielt sondern nur getestet.

Wenn man schon gleich am anfang 20 leute braucht um ein Projekt auf zu ziehen dann lasst es, den wie heisst es so schön " Viele Köche versalzen die Suppe" und das wir irgendwann passieren.


Wir sind auch nicht perfekt und uns ist es egal ob ihr bie uns spielt oder nicht, da sich bei uns nichts ändern wird und jeder Willkommen ist der die Regeln akzeptiert. Somit will ich euch auch nichts schlecht reden, aber ihr geht das echt zu schnell an.


----------



## Koyote (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Scheint ja n fettes Projekt zu werden, wofür genau werden jetzt noch Männer gesucht?


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

*@Jazman : *
Ja, das ist ja erst dann soweit wenn der Server steht, ausser es erklärt sich jemand bereit den Server schon "im Single Player" zu erstellen. SO das man nur noch die Maps hochladen muss.

*@Shona: *
Danke für diesen ausserordentlich Tipp, jedoch wollen wir klein anfangen, und nicht sofort die massen anziehen. Zunächst muss der Server erst einmal eine Konstante erreichen um diesen auch öffentlich anbieten zukönnen, wir damals schon einmal den Fehler gemacht einen Halbfertigen Server hiungeklatscht, und nachdem einige Fehler öffentlich geworden waren sind die Leute gegangen.

*@koyote:*
Ja es werden noch Männer u. Frauen gesucht, jenach dem was du leisten kannst, können wir dich auch ein ordnen und dir auf "Aufträge" geben.

*@all:*
Ich bräucht jetzt nur noch eine feste definitive Zusage, sodass ich mich um einem Server (Root) kümmern kann.


----------



## i3810jaz (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@AMD AthlonXP 2200+ *(Clawhammer)* [Wenn das ein schlechtes AthlonXP-Modell ist, wollte ich dich nicht kränken, ich kenn mich mit (alten) AMD Prozessoren nicht so gut aus] 
Ich würde drauf spielen. (Wenn genug gute Leute mitspielen würden)

Wenn du wollen würdes könnte ich mich an einer Map versuchen, wenn sie dir nicht gefallen würde könntest du dann immer noch ablehnen sie zu benutzen.


----------



## Shona (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> *@Shona: *
> Danke für diesen ausserordentlich Tipp, jedoch wollen wir klein anfangen, und nicht sofort die massen anziehen. Zunächst muss der Server erst einmal eine Konstante erreichen um diesen auch öffentlich anbieten zukönnen, wir damals schon einmal den Fehler gemacht einen Halbfertigen Server hiungeklatscht, und nachdem einige Fehler öffentlich geworden waren sind die Leute gegangen.


Schau dir aber mal an was du gleich am Anfang alles braucht um den Server zu machen und wieviele leute. Das sind Leute die man nicht braucht und die späteren Ärger nur so raus schreieien weil jeder was anderes will und ne andere Meinung hat.

*- Administrator für das Hostsystem (das bin ich)*
Verständlich und in Ordung

*- MC Server Manager*
Meinst du das hier Multicraft Control Panel - Features ? Würde ich die Finger vonlassen. Macht lieber alles selbst, als euch über eine Zweitprogramm irgendwann zu ärgern weil es nicht funktioniert so wie ihr es wollt

*- Designer/Programmierer für die Webseite/Forum*
Für den Anfang reicht ein Blog- oder Clansystem oder phpbb das genug Änderungsmöglichkeitet bietet
Das einzige was bei uns z. B. selbst ist sind ein paar Modificationen für phpbb die ich geschrieben habe, sowie ein webinterface für Sourceserver das einer unserer Community geschrieben hat und mit dem man die ganzen Server von außen Administrieren könnte. Da wir nämlich auch einen Server bei uns laufen haben der nicht uns gehört sondern wir den sponsern - L4D2 Server von Skorpion1976

*Marceting Manager*
Habe immer noch nicht verstanden wieso man sowas braucht, anstatt einfach mal zu fragen ob nicht die Spieler selbst Werbung machen. Was besser ist als irgendjemand der irgendwo einen text hinkritzelt aber es keine Meinung dafür gibt von Leuten die auch darauf spielen.


Was heisst überhaupt Halbfertig? Gibt es je einen fertigen MC Server? War es ein Rechte Problem? Zuviele Griefer? Zuviel TNT oder Blogdamage?





Clawhammer schrieb:


> *@all:*
> Ich bräucht jetzt nur noch eine feste definitive Zusage, sodass ich mich um einem Server (Root) kümmern kann.


Wieso brauchst du eine Zusage? Solange du keinen Root Server hast ist deine überlegung für ein Projekt dieser Art = Null.
Du brauchst erst einen Server um überhaupt darüber nach zu denken so ein Projekt zu machen/aufzubauen.
Hast du dir überhaupt schon überlegt was mit dem Root Server passiert wenn es scheitert und du selbst alles erstmal bezahlt hast und das Geld dann in den Sand gesetzt wurde?
Hast du/Habt ihr euch schonmal überlegt das es mitlerweile tausende von Server gibt und hinterher vll nur 10-20 Leute spielen und das so unregelmässig so das der Server zu 60% leer ist?

Edit:
Hast du dir schon einen Namen überlegt und nach einer Domain geschaut? Eine Domain ist wichtig wegen IPv6 (falls der Hoster komplett umsteigt)


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juli 2012)

Als Server Manager sollen nicht diverse andere Programme laufen sondern das heisst das ein zwei ausgewählte Leute Zugang zum Root haben und ggf. plugins installieren bzw. Konfigurieren...

In Sachen Webseiten brauchst du mir nichts sagen das mache ich nicht seit heute...

Und eine Domain exisiert schon, IPV6 ist denke ich mir mal für MC interessant...

Die Zusage benoetige ich nur deshalb damit ich den Server bestellen kann ... Nicht das dann die Leute fernbleiben...

P.S. Das ist nicht erste Server den ich betreibe


----------



## <BaSh> (10. Juli 2012)

Würde mich mit freuden um Redstone kümmern. Entwerfe gerade eine automatische Eier/gebratenes Hähnchen Farm


----------



## Shona (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> P.S. Das ist nicht erste Server den ich betreibe


 Du verhälst dich aber so, weil nichts da ist noch nicht mal ein Server um das Projekt überhaupt zu starten 

Ich benehme mich jetzt einfach mal so als würde ich auf dem Server spielen wollen und stelle dir ein paar Fragen weil mich das im Vorfeld interessiert und ich schon eine vorstellung hätte was ich gerne willum darauf zu spielen und was nicht. Du gibst einfach mal eine spontane Antwort

- Welche generellen Plugins werden drauf laufen? (Worldgiard, Wordedit, Permissions Plugin, etc)?
- Welche Sicherheiten werden gegeben sein um sein Hab und Gut zu sichern?
- Wie sieht es mit TNT und Feuer aus? Wird das erlaubt sein? Oder wie wollt ihr das regeln?
- Was ist mit Blockschaden durch Creeper? Oder das Griefing von Endermans?
- Was ist mit PVP? Wird dies temorär nur zugelassen oder gibt es dazu dann regionen?
- Wie sieht es mit Backups aus? Wie oft wird eins gemacht?

@Bash
Du bist doch auf unserem Server  Gehe mal in Richtung der Zuckerrohrfarm da sind allgemeine Farmen die automatisch abernten sowie eine Eierfarm und eine Quetsche für Hühnchen


----------



## <BaSh> (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Shona ich will ja aber keine gequetschten Hühnchen sondern gebratene.
Und naja eine vollautomatische Melonenfarm etc habt ihr meines Wissens nach nicht. Man muss immer einen Knopf drücken...


----------



## Monstermoe (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Clawhammer: Hätte auch lust auf dem Server zu spielen


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juli 2012)

@Shona: Ich sag es jetzt noch einmal, ich habe diese Anfrage gestellt um die Resonanz zusehen.. Waere garkeine da gewesen wuerde ich es garnicht erst starten.

Und den ganzen Plugin Mist den du auf gezählt hast kommt erst später ... Ich fange doch nicht erst mit C an und lasse A ausfallen.

Der Rest kommt spaeter...

EDIT: Ich kann mich ja mal so verhalten....

EDIT2: Das einzigste was ich bisher erkennen kann ist Skeptsis, klar sind die Fragen berechtigt, nur wenn noch nicht einmal mit Schritt B (Server anmieten [was ja nun dank einer Beziehung schnell geht]) begonnen worden ist, weil Schritt A (Leute Organisieren) noch ncicht vollendet ist. Kann ich dir Schritt C nicht erklären, den das geht nur wenn Schritt A + B fertiggestellt ist.

Sollte keine weitere Konstruktive Kritik von dir kommen, werde ich gern deinen beitrag überlesen... des unüberlegte Antworten kann ich da in dem Moment nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Du könntest mal ne Liste machen, wer Admin, Pluginadmin, Supporter usw ist? Und dann mal ne Liste mit den Leuten, die sich hier im Forum gemeldet haben und mitspielen wollen. Außerdem würde ich die ganze Diskussion auf einem anderen Thread verlagern, den in diesem hat es eigentlich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

ich bin dabei die Liste fertig zustellen, jedoch muss ich nochmal den einzelnen Leuten reden via Teamspeak verständlicher weise. Mit dem Thread wirst du wohl recht behalten.


----------



## Shona (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



			
				;4376822 schrieb:
			
		

> @Shona ich will ja aber keine gequetschten Hühnchen sondern gebratene.
> Und naja eine vollautomatische Melonenfarm etc habt ihr meines Wissens nach nicht. Man muss immer einen Knopf drücken...


Ja weil es nichts bringt  Der Chunk muss geladen sein das etwas wächst, aus diesem Grund haben wir die Zuckerrohrfarm umgebaut den vorher hat die alle 5 Minuten abgeernet aber nur wenn jemand im Chunk war  Somit sind statt ~200 Teile nur 50 raus gekommen weil es nicht gewachsen ist. Hat man aber gewartet und ist einfach mal stehen geblieben (afk) war auf einmal das Inventar voll.

@Clawhammer

Somit ist meine Skeptsis das es überhaupt etwas wird wohl berechtigt, den du übersiehst die Tatsache das ich als Spieler wissen will wie du dir das vorstellt.
Von dir kommt aber nur "Es ist ja noch kein Server da, wieso sollte ich mir darüber Gedanken machen". 

Wenn ich ein Projekt mache ist zumindest mal das da was ich brauche, ob es nun ein Programm oder nur Webspace/ein Server ist ohne das bringt einem die überlegung rein gar nichts.
Danach nehme ich einen Zettel überlege grob wie ich mir das vorstelle und was alles rein soll und präsentiere es um ggf. Änderungen vor zu nehmen oder Anregungen zu holen.

Hier sehe ich nichts außer die Suche nach Leuten die helfen und Zuspruch für einen Server (welcher da sein sollte, eigentlich) was zu 98% unwichtig ist wenn noch nichtmal ein Konzept da ist


----------



## i3810jaz (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Shona
Wir wissen das wir bei einem Server vor Clawhammer einen gut funktionierenden Server bekommen. Er hat schon seit ca. Beta 1.5 einen Server gehostet, er weis sie das geht. Ihr plant eben unterschiedlich, schlussendlich kommt es aber auf das Ergebnis an. Ich glaube dir das du weist wie das alles am besten läuft, Clawhammer aber auch er geht das nur anders an. 
Bitte begrabt doch das Kriegsbeil...


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Das Konzept, mir ist mir durch aus schon klar, nur habe ich anfangs geschrieben was du sicherlich überlesen hast, das ich die Comunity insoweit einbeziehen will wo es nur geht, ich kann den nicht ein einfach nur einen Server dahin klatsch und sagen macht mal was draus.

Wie gesagt, meine Schritte fangen bei A an, es hätte mir nichts gebracht wenn ich zunächst den Server gemietet habe und dann kommt kommt eine der Mitglieder hier im Forum. Ich weiss wie ich es machen will nur die Leute die schon auf meinem ersten Server gewesen waren wissen wie es aussehen soll.

Sicher wird es wieder Sicherungsfunktionen geben die, die Areas begrenzen, die Stadtmob frei hält, oder eine Integrierung des Plugins IConomy ins Forum etc. ...

Der Server ist im überigen bestellt und müsste innerhalb von ein paar Std. zurverfügung stehen.


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@64bit  ich gebe dir da recht...


----------



## <BaSh> (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Shona schrieb:


> Ja weil es nichts bringt  Der Chunk muss geladen sein das etwas wächst, aus diesem Grund haben wir die Zuckerrohrfarm umgebaut den vorher hat die alle 5 Minuten abgeernet aber nur wenn jemand im Chunk war  Somit sind statt ~200 Teile nur 50 raus gekommen weil es nicht gewachsen ist. Hat man aber gewartet und ist einfach mal stehen geblieben (afk) war auf einmal das Inventar voll.



Naja meine Melonenfarm erntet nur dann wenn eine Melone wächst. Natürlich muss dafür jemand in der Nähe sein. Aber nach kurzer Anlaufzeit sind es vorallem bei meiner großen an die 2 Stacks die Sekunde


----------



## i3810jaz (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Clawhammer 
Toll das dass Craftwerk bald wieder hochfährt 

@<BaSh>
Kannst ja mal ein Video der Melonen-Farm in dem Video-Thread stellen


----------



## Shona (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Er hat schon seit ca. Beta 1.5 einen Server gehostet, er weis sie das geht.
> Bitte begrabt doch das Kriegsbeil...


 Wiir haben unseren seit der Beta 1.3 erst mit hMod dann mit BUkkit 
Anscheinend weiss er nicht wie es geht weil er 0-Ahnung von Bukkit hat oder wieso braucht er 3 Leute die sich sonst darum kümmern?
Hat er Angst vor der Arbeit die dahinter ist um sich selbst darum zu kümmern?

Ich kümmere zu 80-85% auch alleine um den ganzen Kram der anfällt das geht von der Homepage bis hin zu Teamspeak und da fällt einiges an bei 7 Steam Server und Minecraft an.

@Clawhammer

Du verlässt dich zuviel auf andere und hinher geht wieder alles den Bach runter...Nicht die User entscheiden wie, was läuft sondern die, die dahinter sitzen und sich den Arsch aufreissen um auch alle in Schuss zu halten.
Die User können Vorschläge machen oder änderungen vorschlagen, aber das letzte Wort haben immer die Admins weil diese das Umsetzen müssen...

Wie gesagt ist nur Kritik und du musst damit zurecht kommen, aber so zu tun als wäre es keine Konstruktive Kriktik zeigt mir nunmal das du der falsche für so ein Projekt bist und es kein Wunder ist das "Craftwerk" gescheitert ist.



			
				;4377096 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja meine Melonenfarm erntet nur dann wenn eine Melone wächst. Natürlich muss dafür jemand in der Nähe sein. Aber nach kurzer Anlaufzeit sind es vorallem bei meiner großen an die 2 Stacks die Sekunde


Und wie sieht es auf nem Server mit der Performance aus wenn das ding läuft? Ich kenne einige Schaltungen und eine Falle mit ~16000 Pfeilen pro Sekunde die mal unseren kompletten Server in der Zeit als sie augelösst wurde lahm gelegt hat 

Singleplayer und Multiplayer sind nämlich zwei Schuhe zwecks der Performance  Vor allem wenn ständig wegen dem Restone Bug die Fackeln oder Repeater abrauchen.


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Boah, ich schreib einfach nichts mehr dazu, ich bin Azubi und muss ggf. meiner Arbeit nachgehen, und habe einige Prüfungen vor mir aber das kapierst du ja nicht. Hättest du das gelesen was ich zum anfang geschrieben habe würdest du mir nicht unterstellen das ich 0 - AHnung habe.

Ich habe keine Lust auf Irgendwelche Schwanz vergleiche, ich habe meine Vorstellung wie ich das machen möchte und fertig ist, entweder gibt man konstruktiv seinen Senf dazu oder nicht, nicht das ich mir noch solche Vorwürfe machen lassen muss.


----------



## Shona (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Boah, ich schreib einfach nichts mehr dazu, ich bin Azubi und muss ggf. meiner Arbeit nachgehen, und habe einige Prüfungen vor mir aber das kapierst du ja nicht. Hättest du das gelesen was ich zum anfang geschrieben habe würdest du mir nicht unterstellen das ich 0 - AHnung habe.


Ach und du glaubst das ich mit 27 Jahren nichts zu tun habe als mich 24h um die Server zu kümmern?  Das ich jede freie Minute dafür benutze und sogar noch Nacht wenn ich von irgendwo heim komme mich nochmal hin setzte und schaue ob was zu machen ist? Vielen Dank dafür das du wohl glaubst das du als Azubi der einzige bist der arbeitet 



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust auf Irgendwelche Schwanz vergleiche, ich habe meine Vorstellung wie ich das machen möchte und fertig ist, entweder gibt man konstruktiv seinen Senf dazu oder nicht, nicht das ich mir noch solche Vorwürfe machen lassen muss.


 Wird auch schwer da ich als Frau keinen habe und du somit gewonnen hast 
Konstruktiv ist relativ den du willst deine fehler nur nicht sehen und eingestehen...Das was ich alles geschrieben habe ist Kontruktive Kritik aber anscheinend kommst du mit sowas gar nicht klar oder regst darüber nur auf weil dir jemand anderes Tipps geben will bzw. dir helfen will.


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Shona schrieb:


> Wird auch schwer da ich als Frau keinen habe und du somit gewonnen hast
> Konstruktiv ist relativ den du willst deine fehler nur nicht sehen und eingestehen...Das was ich alles geschrieben habe ist Kontruktive Kritik aber anscheinend kommst du mit sowas gar nicht klar oder regst darüber nur auf weil dir jemand anderes Tipps geben will bzw. dir helfen will.



Owned
aber das musste eigentlich alles nicht sein...


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich habe wie schon einmal erwähnt einen bzw. mehrere Server betrieben, nur ist es gescheitert da ich allein gewesen war, es hat nicht damit zutun ob man es schafft oder nicht, nur hat man eine Familie um die man sich kümmern muss, eventuell Schularbeiten etc., klar werde ich bei der Einrichtung des Servers schon meine Stellung halten und auch dafür einiges tun.

Kritik nehme ich gerne entgegen, aber keine Vorwürfe ich denke selbiges trifft auch auf dich zu, und was die Planung angeht da denke ich hat, Jaz schon recht jeder sowie er es will, und ich habe in dem ersten Post im Bezug auf das Projekt erwähnt das ich die Communitiy mit einbeziehen möchte. In wie weit das werden wir sehen, den Streiterein unter einander sollte es auch nicht geben. Bislang hattest du nur Kritik an meiner Planung abgelassen, wo ich klar und deutlich geschrieben habe wie ich es machen werde.

Aufgrund dessen konnte ich dir bis jetzt auch noch nicht sagen was für Plugin's auf dem Server kommen, da ich das nicht allein entscheiden möchte, letztendlich sollen die Spieler auch etwas davon haben.

P.S.: Mit dem Schwanzvergleich meinte ich eigentlich Sinnbildlich und nicht wortwörtlich


----------



## hamst0r (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Shona wie Jaz schon gesagt hat geht ihr die Planung  nur anders an, wer sagt, dass deine Planung die Richtige ist? Was bringt dir ein komplett fertiger Server, wenn du nicht weißt ob Leute Interesse daran haben? Daher ist Clawhammers Nachfrage berechtigt.
Und wieso keine Arbeitsteilung? Wieso sollte Clawhammer seine Zeit nur damit verbringen, den Server aktuell zu halten, wenn andere Leute, die es vielleicht besser können (so dass Clawhammer es sich nicht neu aneignen muss), das gerne freiwillig machen?

Die bisherigen Server von Clawhammer waren meiner Meinung nach vollkommen in Ordnung. Hat mir immer einen riesen Spaß gemacht darauf zu spielen und besonders mit der Community zu spielen.


----------



## Shona (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Aufgrund dessen konnte ich dir bis jetzt auch noch nicht sagen was für Plugin's auf dem Server kommen, da ich das nicht allein entscheiden möchte, letztendlich sollen die Spieler auch etwas davon haben.


Ich habe dir popelige Standartfragen aus der Sicht eines intressierten User gestellt, der schon auf vielen Servern war und weiss was standartmassig drauf sein sollte oder eingestellt.
Du warst nicht in der Lage diese zu beantworten und somit hättest du nun einen User oder auch mehrer weniger die es vll auch intressiert aber nur im HIntergrund lesen 

Diese Fragen haben wir am Anfang in jedem Forum gesehen in dem wir oder andere Werbung gemacht haben und fast genau am gleichen Punkt standen bzw. der MC Server ansich schon online war aber kein PLugin oder sonst was. Unsere Antwort war damals auch das wir das nicht sagen können ob das und das gemacht wird. Somit haben wir damals schon potenziele Spieler verloren.

Mitlerweile legen wir alles offen auch das wir alle 15 Minuten ein Backup vom MC Server machen da automatisch nach 7 Tagen überschrieben wird. Warum? Weil es für die Spieler intressant ist zu wissen das wenn ein Griefer etwas zerstört hat man es wiederherstellen könnte.

Wir sagen auch iConomy und ein Shopsystem nur dann was bringt wenn es auch genutzt wird, was bei uns noch nie der Fall war und wir hatten mal 25+ Spieler aber keinen brauchte es weil wir ohne wenn und aber unterienander getauscht und geholfen haben. Dies ist auch immer noch so 

Es gib mitlerweile über 1000 Server und wenn man Spieler als neuer Server will muss man etwas vorweisen auch wenn es nur im Kopf rum schwirrt die Community von Minecraft ist das mitlerweile ziemlich hart..

@hamst0r
Wir haben auch Arbeitsteilung  das Problem ist nur das maximal ein User auf den Root Server kann bzw. 2 wenn man das admin konto mit zählt aber man sieht nicht was der andere macht. Somit bringt einem auch Arbeitsteilung nichts, wenn z. B. Serveradmin 1 den Server auf dem Root pflegt, Serveradmin 2 das selbe machen will und kurzerhand Serveradmin 1 von Root schmeisst und dem seine arbeit unterbricht und wir sind 3 Admins die Zugang haben


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

1. Macht den Standart zum Standart 

2. Ich würde, dir jetzt schon einmal gewisse Fakten die auf jedenfall sein werden auf den "Tisch" legen:



Bukkit Server (was wohl klar ist)
Backups sollen ebenfalls alle 15-30Minuten erfolgen (variabel)
Es wird ggf. auf das iConomy System geben
Als Rechte Grundlage soll PermissionsEX fungieren
Es sollen diverse Transport möglichkeiten geben, via Warp o. home
PvP: Die Haputwelt soll PvE bleiben, jedoch soll es eine Zweite Welt geben mit PvP (ggf. eine PvP Arena auf der PvE Welt)
Es soll ein NoCheat Plugin installiert werden, welcher es unterbindet zufliegen etc.#
Worldguard/Edit
usw,...
Mehr ist mir gerade nicht aus dem Kopf eingefallen, ich habe irgendwo unter meinem Papierkrempel noch eine Liste zuliegen da wo es n och genauer ist, nur bin ich gerade am kochen ... (ja Männer kochen auch nicht nur Tütensuppe )


----------



## Koyote (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



> Es wird ggf. auf das iConomy System geben


Dann auf jeden Fall noch ChestShop!


----------



## i3810jaz (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Clawhammer @Kojote
Oder Citiziens der neue Server sollte ja schnell genug sein.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wie vlt. schon bekannt ist ,kommt am 1.08.2012 die MC-Version 1.3 heraus.
In der wird es wieder einiges an Neuerungengeben (Mit Server aufsetzen würde ich noch bis dahin warten ^^).
Hab mir mal die Preview angesehen.
Hab den Creativmodus mal aufgenommen.
Da ist das Menü komplett neu strukturiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist gelungen die Karteikartenfunktion,also das zusammenhängende elemente in einer Sparte untergebracht sind.
Desweiteren,gibt es ein neues Erz. "Smaragt"
Das ist das Grüne im Hintergrund.
Man kann Haken herstellen,die lassen sich mit Spinnenseide verbinden,sodas man ein Redston-Signal bekommt ,wenn was dadurch läuft.(TNT-Falle usw.)
Im Singelplayer gibts jetzt Automatisch die Chatfunktion(ohne Singelplayercommands),die nur insofern Sinn macht,das man dort Befehle eingeben kann.
Zb. funktioniert Tageszeitenwechsel genauso ,wie in Bukkit .
Befehlsübersicht mit /help .
Gibt noch so einiges was ihr selber ausprobieren könnt(oder mal ein paar youtube Videos ansehen).
Zum Ausprobieren gibts den link zur jar.

Minecraft Snapshot 12w21b

Viel spass.

@Clawnhammer:Wie soll denn das Bauen vonstatten gehen ? Freebuild oder Projekte??
Währe eventuell auch interesiert,suche noch nen guten Server.

PS.: die  Performanze von MC soll auch verbessert worden sein und einige bugs gefixt (keine mobs kommen mehr durch Blöcke)


----------



## Shona (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



> Es soll ein NoCheat Plugin installiert werden, welcher es unterbindet zufliegen etc.#


Fliegen geht mit der Server einstellung allow-flight=false dann geht es nur noch im creative modus 

ansonsten sieht das ordentlich aus^^


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Nja, es gibt auch Addons/Plugins die es einem ermöglichen Schneller zulaufen... ausgenommen das Ingame rennen.... das soll damit auch unterbunden werdne


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Bitte installiere noch Traincarts.
Guckst du hier!
Guckst du da!
Guckst du überall!
Ich habe es selbst auf meinem Server und es ist einfacher, wie es aussieht.
Man könnte einen HBF bauen, wo jeder Spieler einen Bahnanschluss bekommt.
Ein Zentrallager, das heißt, wenn ein Spieler zum Beispiel zu viel Coubblestone hat, gibt er es ins vollautomatische Zentrallager und stellt es somit der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung.
Auch ein nettes Feature ist, dass das Minecart selbst den Weg zum ziel findet.
......................._______B
                      ....................../
A-------------<
                      ......................\_______C

Die Punkte sind Leerzeichen, "<" steht für die Weiche und "---" bzw "___" für die Strecke.

Minecart will von A nach C und findet es mithilfe der Schilder von Traincarts zu C, da sich die weiche Automatisch schaltet.

Ich würde mich zur Verfügung stellen ein Tutorialgelände zu entwerfen, sodass es jeder Spieler versteht. Einmal verstanden ist es sehr simpel.
Ich hoffe ihr nimmt mein Angebot an.
MfG Th3XPr3d4t0r

PS: und keine Bange, Traincarts wirds auch für 1.3 und zukünftige Versionen geben.


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Sieht sehr interessant aus. Danke dafür.


----------



## <BaSh> (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Shona schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es auf nem Server mit der Performance aus wenn das ding läuft? Ich kenne einige Schaltungen und eine Falle mit ~16000 Pfeilen pro Sekunde die mal unseren kompletten Server in der Zeit als sie augelösst wurde lahm gelegt hat
> 
> Singleplayer und Multiplayer sind nämlich zwei Schuhe zwecks der Performance  Vor allem wenn ständig wegen dem Restone Bug die Fackeln oder Repeater abrauchen.



Naja der Piston, welcher die Melone in den Kanal schiebt wird nur dann aktiviert, wenn wirklich eine Melone gewachsen ist. Daher sind Redstonebugs eigentlich ausgeschlossen.
Es läuft auch keine Clock o.ä. 
Bei meiner größten Version (ungefähr 1200 Erntestationen) kann es aber zu "kleinen" Lags kommen. Aber das war wirklich nur ein Test um zu schauen wieviel ich herausbekommen kann...


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Der Server steht nun zurverfügung und wird derzeit von mir eingerichtet (das Hostysytem an sich selbst).

Falls sich wer für die technischen Daten interessiert der guckt hier.

ru.
Clawhammer


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wow, fette Server Power


----------



## RedBrain (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Schön zu hören.


----------



## Memphys (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Nice... sind auch irgendwelche Jobs o. Ä. (McMMO, McJobs etc.) geplant?


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wann wird der MC-Server online gehen?


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Hehe lol, ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht einmal das Hostsystem fertiggestellt. Wann es nun sein wird weiss ich bis jetzt nicht, es kann in 3Tagen (ehern unwahrscheinlich) als auch erst in 2 Wochen derfall sein.

@Mem: Ich denke wir werden da soetwas planen, jedoch müssen erst einmal die Grundfunktionen hergestellt werden bevor weitere Dinge geschehn.

*Edit 19Uhr: *Das Hostsystem ist soweit fertiggestellt. Nur noch ein paar feinheiten. Die Domain "craftwerk.de" ist ebenfalls bestellt und sollte innerhalb der nächsten 24H verfügbar sein. Wenn dies erledigt ist, wird der Minecraft Server erstellt.

Wobei ich hier in drei Phasen vorgehen möchte.

*Phase 1:* Die Grundmap wird aufgezogen, wichtige Plugins werden installiert. Das Forum wird derweil auch eingerichtet.

*Phase 2:* Grundplugins sollten nun Fehlerfrei funktionieren, iConomy wird mit dem Forum verbunden. (Mitglieder des alten Servers wissen was das heisst.), Zusatzfunktionen wie Adminshop etc werden installiert.

*Phase 3:* Der Server ist nun vollständig eingerichtet, ggf. werden Sonderwünsche der User berücksichtigt.


----------



## Memphys (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Nice, komm euch dann auch mal besuchen. Nur würd es nicht Sinn machen mit dem Server zu warten bis 1.3 draussen ist damit bei der Mapgenerierung auch direkt Pyramiden und Urwaldtempel miteinbezogen werden? Für mich sind das so mit die interessantesten Features die mit 1.3 kommen sollen und die würden ja fehlen wenn die Map unter 1.2.5 generiert wird, oder?


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Es ist bis jetzt unklar ob wir nur einen Teil der Karte nutzen bzw. begrenzen, und wenn das Update 1.3 draussen ist die Karte wieder komplett zugänglich für jedermann. So spart man eben die Zeit bis zum Update bzw. die schnippelei nach dem Update an der Map.

Edit: Ich habe mir eben gerade mal einen kleinen Testserver drauf gebaut, nur rein Bukkit sonst nicht, und habe diverse Sprengungen durchgeführt, teils mit 100TNT bzw. 1k TNT und dem Server hat es nicht mal gejuckt, da ich im Livestream sehen kann wv RAM grad genutzt bzw. CPU Leistung verbraten wird.


----------



## neflE (11. Juli 2012)

@ Version 1.3

Was noch wichtig zu erwähnen ist, ist das es keinen Echten Singleplayermodus geben wird. Im Singleplayer läuft durchgehend im Hintergrund ein Server, damit man bei bedarf sofort per Kommando Die Welt für das Lokale Netzwerk freigeben kann. Dies ist besonders für schwächere Rechner ein Nachteil und auch für die Mod-Designer wird das eine Umstellung.

Dafür soll aber der Multiplayer stabiler laufen können, da im Schnitt mehr Multiplayer als Singleplayer gespielt wird, möchte Mojang sich in Zukunft besonders um den Multiplayer kümmern.
In Version 1.4 sollen die Performance Probleme  im Singleplayer aber wieder behoben sein.

Des weiteren gibt es noch den Adventure Modus. In dem kann man bis jetzt nichts machen, bis auf mobs Töten.

Außerdem gibt es für Schnelleinsteiger beim erstellen der Welt nich eine Option für Bonuskisten.
Beim Spawn steht dann eine Kiste mit Holzwerkzeugen und Fackeln.

Ich glaube das waren jetzt schon alle Neuigkeiten.

Wurden denn schon die Kakaoplazen erwähnt? Sie wachsen an Djunglebäumen.


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Hehe lol, ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht einmal das Hostsystem fertiggestellt. Wann es nun sein wird weiss ich bis jetzt nicht, es kann in 3Tagen (ehern unwahrscheinlich) als auch erst in 2 Wochen derfall sein.
> 
> @Mem: Ich denke wir werden da soetwas planen, jedoch müssen erst einmal die Grundfunktionen hergestellt werden bevor weitere Dinge geschehn.
> 
> ...


 
ich glaube da hat mich wer überredet, nach langer abstinenz, wieder mc zu spielen


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Soooo Leute, ich suche eine paar freiwillige die, die Rechte auf dem Betaserver testen können.

Ihr könnt eich euch per PN melden um die Zugangsdaten zubekommen.

Eine "kleine" Plugin - Liste folgt demnächst...

- to be contiued -​


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*


Ich warte mit dem Testen bis 1.3 ^^.
Spiele im mom preview im Singelplayer.
Ich suche immer noch Smaragterz  .


----------



## i3810jaz (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@KillerPfote
Schau mal im extreme Hills Biome anscheidend gibt es nur dort Emerald.


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich habe gehört, es sei noch seltener wie/als Diamant.


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juli 2012)

So liebe Leute,

wir haben heute versucht eine Grundkonfiguration mit PermissionsEx einzurichten. Jedoch gab es einige Probleme. Welche derzeit noch Studiert werden müssen.

Als Strmarttermin kann ich euch mitteilen das es der 4.8. Ist, Grund ist unter anderem das erwartete Update auf 1.3 sowie der darin enthaltene Generator für die Welt.

Es wird vorher eine Closed Beta geben welche uns Administratoren die Möglichkeit bieten etwaige Fehler zubeheben.

Ich hoffe die News sind was gutes in euren Augen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wo sind denn hier die ganzen WoT-Spieler? 

Welche PC-Spiele zockt ihr im Moment?​


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ähm, wir sind hier im Minecraft Unterforum & nicht im World of Tank Unterforum ... oder ist es Sinn der Sache?


----------



## Koyote (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wo sind denn hier die ganzen WoT-Spieler?
> 
> Welche PC-Spiele zockt ihr im Moment?​


 Also hier haben wir keinen gesehen. Wir sind unschuldig.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Jazman wird es euch bestätigen können, nur wird das was kommt, euch sprichwörtlich von den Socken hauen, aber bislang ist noch stillschweigen 

Nun ist es offziell unsere Seite ist jetzt unter www.dascraftwerk.com erreichbar. (Die .de TLD folgt noch, jedoch befindet sich dise noch in der Kündigungsphase)


----------



## Memphys (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Th3XPr3d4t0r schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, es sei noch seltener wie/als Diamant.


 
Generell betrachtet, ja. Wenn man in "Extreme Hills"-Biomen buddelt ist es wesentlich häufiger, etwa die selbe Häufigkeit wie Redstone allerdings immer nur 1 Emeraldblock auf einmal...


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ansgesicht der Tatsache das ca. 75% der Plugins fertig installiert sind und soweit funktionieren, möchte ich euch bitten mir eure Wünsche zu äussern.


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich hätte gerne Voxelsniper. Von mir aus auch nur mit Aufsicht...


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Beschreibe mir mal das Plugin ...


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Juli 2012)

Ein meiner Meinung nach besseres Worldedit. Sehr umfangreich und sehr gut zum natürlichen landschaftsdesignen 
Es gibt die Möglichkeit Permission auf Zeit zu vergeben etc...


----------



## i3810jaz (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich wäre für die ganze Mulitverse-Suite Link: Multiverse-Core - Bukkit
Citiziens Link: [FUN] Citizens v1.2 - Human NPCs for Bukkit [1.2.5-R1.0] | Bukkit Forums
Für das ändern von Biomen (Wichtig für Städteerweiterung, denn niemand will in der Tundra oder in der Wüste leben: [EDIT/FUN] WeatherMan v0.4.3 - Change biomes easy! [1.2.5-R4.0] | Bukkit Forums


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Bash: Ist es kompatibel zu Worldedit? Wenn nicht könnte ich es nicht nehmen da ich WorldEdit schon konfiguriert habe.

@Jazman: Multiverse ist bereits installiert &  Citizens ist ebenfalls geplant (vorher muss die eigentlich Map erstellt werden) & Weatherman werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wie gesagt, Traincarts


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ja ist kompatibel. Hatten ich und Killerpfote vorher auf seinem Server benutzt. 
Gab danach einige nett anzusehende Berge mehr 

Hier mal ein Link 
http://www.voxelwiki.com/minecraft/VoxelSniper


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Okay, dann werde ich es mir ansehen. 

@Th3...(blöder Name^^): Traincarts hat mich in den Tut's überzeugt und wird ebenfalls auf dem Server verfügbar sein, in welchem Umfang muss ich erst schauen.

*Info:* Die Bauhöhe wird 256 Blöcke & die Sichtweite wird serverseitig auf 15 eingestellt.


----------



## Koyote (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wird das jetzt eig. ein Survival?

Wäre auch gerne dabei. Wenn ich irgendwo helfen kann, nur her damit. 
Habe im Moment noch Ferien (also Zeit).


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Im Moment, könnt Ihr mir leider nicht helfen, Ihr könnt mir aber in denke ich mal 2 Tagen helfen die Stadt etc. aufzubauen, wer das gerne machen möchte, kann sich ja via PN bei mir melden & bekommt anschliessend Instruktionen was er machen soll.


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Gut dann melde ich mich nochmal in 2 Tagen bei dir


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> @KillerPfote
> Schau mal im extreme Hills Biome anscheidend gibt es nur dort Emerald.




THX,dann weiß ich ja wo ich zu suchen habe.
Hab schon "sechs" Diamanten ^^.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



			
				;4386239 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ist kompatibel. Hatten ich und Killerpfote vorher auf seinem Server benutzt.
> Gab danach einige nett anzusehende Berge mehr
> 
> Hier mal ein Link
> VoxelSniper - The Voxel Box Wiki






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zb. der Bogen ^^.
PS.: wenn ich nur wüste ,wie ich zwei Zitate in einen Post bekomme ??


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Neben dem normalen Zitieren ist noch ein Button, den machst du bei dem ersten nutzen usw. und bei dem letzten Zitierten Beitrag tust du ganz normal Zitieren


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*


AHA,OK.
Danke
PS.:Hab gestern ein Vid auf You Tub gesehen.
Man kann jetzt handel treiben ,mit den Dorfbewohnern.
Da tauscht man 1 Smaragten zb. gegen eine Schere oder Melone ein.^^
Bin erst 4 Tage auf der suche nach einem Smaragten^^.
Eisen hab ich ohne ende ^^.(zwei Eisenbarren =eine Schere)
Sollte Mojan nochmal überdenken.
PPS.:Ok ,hab mal gehandelt.
Gibt viel bessere Deals^^.
Ist ganz OK so.
(Hab jetzt ein Smaragt gekauft^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Killerpfote warum nutzt du so einen alten Snapshot? Auf mojang.com gibt es immer die neusten zum Download. Minecraft 1.3 Info + Snapshot w27


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*


Weil ich mir alle neuerungen ansehen kann und für das Preview Misa funktioniert.
Nächste update wird das offizielle 1.3^^.


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

So noch zum Tagesabschluss, es wird bereits an der Hauptwelt der "Stadt" gearbeitet, ich denke zum Ende der nächsten Woche, kann die Offizielle 'Closed Beta' beginnen.


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Es gibt wieder aktuelle Informationen zum Server "Das Craftwerk v2" - Closed Beta 1.2.5


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juli 2012)

Hört sich schonmal sehr interessant an.
Wie sieht es denn momentan in der geplanten Stadt aus? Steht schon alles was gebaut werden sollte?


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wie kann ich mich registrieren?



> Entschuldigung, du kannst dich zur Zeit nicht registrieren, da der Administrator diese Funktion deaktiviert hat.


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juli 2012)

Zitat aus dem Link von Clawhammer:
"Aktuell ist die Registrierung deaktivert."


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Danke
 
Ich lese das schwarze, aber das rote nicht  Sorry.

Ich glaube die Ferien tun mir nicht gut


----------



## i3810jaz (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wenn sie dir nicht gut tun, dann machen wir es doch einfach so, du arbeitest für zwei und gibts mir die Hälfte deines Lohns, okay?


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2012)

So machen wir das. Check kommt per einschreiben.


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



			
				;4392789 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich schonmal sehr interessant an.
> Wie sieht es denn momentan in der geplanten Stadt aus? Steht schon alles was gebaut werden sollte?


 
Nein, jedenfalls nicht ganz alles, vorangig wurden die Grundstücke erstellt, gestern habe ich das AdminShop erstellt, heute versuche ich noch die ersten Grundrisse für das TrainCart Bahnhof zuerstellen. Mobtower etc. möchte ich gern euch überlassen.


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juli 2012)

Meinste mit Mobtower eine XP-Farm?
Dafür habe ich ein gutes Design


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Jap, zum Beispiel. Du kannst mir ja mal ein Bild schicken, vielleicht bekommst du ja schon vorher die Gelegenheit solch eine im Creative Mode zubauen. (Es muss wenn dann aber der Allgemeinheit dienen)


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juli 2012)

Sicher kann dann jeder die XP-Farm benutzen.
Nach einem Bild muss ich gleich mal schauen. Kannst es dir aber auch so vorstellen:
4 Mobtower die zu einem Kanal zusammengeführt werden. Dann fallen die Mobs 13 Blocks runter und sind somit einfache 1 Hits.
Die Mobtower sind Piston betrieben. Allerdings weiss ich nicht wie es da mit der Performance aussieht....


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Leistung ist genug da, ich hab die ganze Stadt mit einer Redstonestrassenbeleuchtung versehen, also immer her mit der Technik


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juli 2012)

Super. Werde mir nochmal das genaue Design heraussuchen um die Farm dann so schnell wie Möglich aufzubauen


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Bash, wenn du Hilfe brauchen kannst  - ich hab die gefühlt die Hälfte der Zeit auf den früheren Servern mit dem Bau von Mobtowern verbracht


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juli 2012)

Hört sich gut an. Das wirklich schwierige wird die Clock welche die Pistons in der richtigen Reihenfolge aktiviert...
@Clawhammer schreib mir dann am besten eine PM


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Das kannst du ja am besten im SP ausprobieren, wenn du soweit durch bist schick mir eine PM.

Edit: ich suche auch noch eine Möglichkeit, die Repeater sozuschalten das alle 11 Minuten das Licht und 11 Minuten später das Licht wieder ausgeht... vllt. könnt Ihr mir ja helfen.


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juli 2012)

Meinste eine Tag/Nacht Schaltung?
Jo werde ich morgen machen


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Jep eine Tag / Nacht Schaltung, ist sowas den überhauptmöglich?

EDIT: Werde ich direkt mal ausprobieren, so einfach dennoch genial 

EDIT2: http://www.fg3.de/watch?v=x07h6jzxCe4&feature=plcp


----------



## Monstermoe (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Die Tag-Nacht schaltung mit dem Dorfbewohner ist ne gute idee


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Problem an der Sache, jenach dem wie die NPC's drauf sind, flackert auch das Licht, ich bin derweil auf der Suche nahc einer Alternative, vielleicht mit einer Repeater Schaltung.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juli 2012)

Jo eine Repeaterclock ist auch möglich.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Fragt sich nur wieviele Repeater man dafür benötigt...

Wie sähe den solch eine RepeaterClock aus, den ich hab eben versucht eine kleinere darzustellen, aber das ist nur eine Tannenbaumbeleuchtung...


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juli 2012)

Naja es ist nichts anderes als eine Aneinanderreihung von Repeatern bis du die gewünschte Zeit erreicht hast. Für meine Mobfalle wird zum Beispiel eine 2 Minuten Clock gebaut


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wenn du mal eine Skizze machst wie ich das so mache das auch dann 11Min das List an bzw. aus geht wäre nice


----------



## i3810jaz (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Clawhammer
Und was machst du wenn einer mal ins Bett geht? Bau lieber die NPC-Schaltung die frisst auch nicht so viel Ressourcen.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich hab jetzt eine andere Methode ausprobiert, mit welcher ich nicht zufrieden bin, bei dieser laggt der Client alle 12Minuten für 1Sek.

Btw.: Deine Spawn Welt ist jetzt hinzugefügt


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juli 2012)

Natürlich gibt es Probleme wenn jemand die Zeit per Befehl oder per schlafen ändert. Dieses ließe sich wohl nur durch eine Tag/Nacht Schaltung verhindern und eine Tag/Nachtschaltung funktioniert nicht nur mit NPCs ...
@Claw welche Spawnwelt meinste?


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Was gibt es den sonst noch für Möglichkeiten? Derzeit nutze ich ein Plugin welches dieses regelt.

Jazman hat für den Server eine Spawn - Welt vorgefertigt, wo man in die diversen Welten mittels Portale reisen kann.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ist zwar Englisch sollte aber verständlich sein 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_0M6An8yww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: Wenn es wirklich eine Repeater Clock werden soll:
Für 1:57 Minuten brauche ich 291 Repeater die alle auf die letze Stufe eingestellt sind


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wollte gerade schreiben funktioniert nicht ,da hör ich die Pistons klacken .
Funktioniert.
Geniale idee .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Das Doofe an der Schaltung ist eben das sie auf einem Bug basiert.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wie funktioniert die genau ?
Mein English ist nicht das beste .
Verstehe nicht alles was der erzählt.
(wenn der Bug beseitigt wird ,funktioniert die Schaltung nicht mehr ??!!)


----------



## i3810jaz (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ja wenn der Bug beseitigt wird funktioniert sie nicht mehr. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Block-Update-Detektor. Eine Piston fährt derzeit ganz kurz aus und ein wenn sich die Block-ID eines Blocks verändert. Wenn zum Beispiel aus Grass mit der Block-ID 2 Dirt mit der Block-ID 3 wird schaltet die Piston ganz kurz obwohl sie gar kein Redstone-Signal bekommen hat.
Das ganze geht auch Öfen, ich glaube da gibts aber noch einige mehr.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ok.
Thx.
Währe vlt dann nicht so sinnvoll ne ganze Beleuchtung auf dem server damit zu schalten.


----------



## i3810jaz (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Diese Schaltung wird auch wahrscheinlich nicht genommen. Denn die Performance ist auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Nja, Performance würde ich nicht dazu sagen, ich würde einfach mal sagen das die "Maschine" wie ich sie nenne, einfach mal viel zuspät reagiert. Mittlerweile haben wir wieder die Village - Funktion wieder aktiviert.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Was ist hiermit ? StreetLights - Bukkit


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Wäre auch eine alternative, jedoch nutze ich bereits ein Plugin "Glowstone Laterns" oder sowas in der Art, und jedesmal wenn es Nacht/Tag wird laggt der Client kurzzeitig da die Glasblöcke zu Glowstone bzw. anders rum werden.


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Guten Morgen, die registrierung für das Forum Das Craftwerk ist nun frei gegeben, bitte registriert euch mit eurem Minecraftnamen um alle Funktionen nutzen zukönnen, 
die 'Closed Beta' beginnt am Sonntag um 13Uhr und endet nächsten Sonntag um 12Uhr.


----------



## Koyote (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Hi, ich spiele bei mir auf nem anderen Fleck der Map mit ein paar Freunden MC ganz normal, also wir wollen uns auch alles teilen usw.
LWC ist auf dem Server aber noch drauf und deshalb wird z.B. ein Ofen immer automatisch gesperrt. Kann man das nicht iwie ausschalten? Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ich schon einmal was gemacht hatte, damit sie nicht automatisch gesperrt werden.

Weiß da jemand Rat?

Gruß Tim


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Juli 2012)

Ja du musst die Konfig von LWC ueberarbeiten. Da stehtbes cirka in der Mitte was alles automatisch bei der Estellung gesperrt werden soll. Da setzt du einfach das was nicht gesperrt werden soll aud false. Einen reload machen und fertig.


----------



## i3810jaz (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner AMD Radeon HD 7950 in Minecraft. Ich komme mit der Grafikkarte in Minecraft 1.3 ohne Mods nur zwischen 80-120 fps, sobald ich Sonic Unbelievables Shadermod (Minecraft 1.2.5) installiere gerade einmal 35fps. Auf Youtube habe ich unter einem Video gelesen wie das der Uploader des Videos mit der gleichen Grafikkarte nur 300Mhz übertaktet ohne Aufnahme 70FPS bekommt, ebenfalls mit Sonic Unbelievables. Wie kann das sein. Er benutzt zwar einen Ivy-Bridge-Prozessor und hat 16GB RAM aber das sollte doch nicht so viel ausmachen, oder?
Java habe ich vor ca. 60 Tagen installiert, Windows auch.

[Edit]: Mit einem 256x256 Pack habe ich ca 5-10fps weniger, CPU ist sowohl mit Default-Pack als auch  mit einem 256x256 auf insgesamt ca. 30%, auf dem Core auf den Minecraft läuft ca. 80%


----------



## neflE (31. Juli 2012)

Du kannst auf der Seite mit den Shakern ja verschiedene Versionen runterladen. Und alle dieser Versionen benötigen verschieden viel Leistung.


----------



## i3810jaz (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Okay, guter Ansatz.


----------



## Koyote (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Andere Optifineeinstellungen schätze ich mal.


----------



## i3810jaz (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich bin mir sicher er hatte mindestens FAR-Einstellungen. Koyote du nutzt doch auch Shadermod. Könntest du mir mal deine Daten geben?


----------



## Koyote (1. August 2012)

Welche Daten?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich nutze auch den Shadermod, allerdings unter 1.2.5. Habe einen 3770K (nicht übertaktet), eine HD 7950 @940/1500 MHz und auch nur um die 35 FPS.


----------



## i3810jaz (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Johnny: Danke für die Auskunft, was für welche Optifine einstellungen hast du? Also Sichtweite und andere wichtige Dinge?
@Koyote: Die FPS und so weiter.


----------



## Wolf77 (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

ich glaube, dass da der Ram auch ne große Rolle spielt.
Ich hab n 256px tp, sonic ether shaders und optifine in der multithreading edition.
Auf meinem Lapi (siehe sig.) läufts mit nahezu den gleichen FPS (30-35) wie mit meinem Desktop(siehe sig.) Auflösung ist beide male 1080p.
Selbe Optifine-Einstellungen usw. natürlich

Da der Desktop aber um einiges stärker ist, denk ich dass mir der Ram begrenzt 
naja weitere 8gb fürn Desktop sind auf dem Weg, sobald die verbaut sind kann ichs genau sagen obs am Ram liegt.


----------



## i3810jaz (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich glaube nicht das das so stark am Ram liegt. Mein Minecraft bekommt 3Gb und das ist mehr wie genug.

[Edit]: Ich habe es gerade getestet 372MB reichen für Minecraft 1.2.5 ShaderMod und Optifine@FAR und 256x Texturenpack aus, wenn man nur ein 64x Texturenpack verwendet sogar nur 256MB. (Kann von Texturen-Pack zu Texturen-Pack variieren).


----------



## Koyote (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> @Johnny: Danke für die Auskunft, was für welche Optifine einstellungen hast du? Also Sichtweite und andere wichtige Dinge?
> @Koyote: Die FPS und so weiter.


 Schau in mein How To bzgl. Frames.


----------



## Wolf77 (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> [Edit]: Ich habe es gerade getestet 372MB reichen für Minecraft 1.2.5 ShaderMod und Optifine@FAR und 256x Texturenpack aus, wenn man nur ein 64x Texturenpack verwendet sogar nur 256MB. (Kann von Texturen-Pack zu Texturen-Pack variieren).


Ich benutze Sphax Pure BD Craft als tp
Irgendwelche Ideen woran es sonst liegen könnte?


----------



## i3810jaz (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Okay leider kann ich Sphax gerade nicht runterladen, wahrscheinlich updatet er/sie das Pack gerade. Ich habe Minecraft noch mal mit einem Standardscript  getestet, mit dem habe ich mit Standard-TP+ShaderMod ca. 500% mehr Ram verbraucht.  Ich hätte nicht gedacht das das Skript so viel ausmacht. Wenn du es haben willst frag mal Clawhammer, von ihn habe ich es.


----------



## Memphys (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Oder guck im Forum vom Craftwerk, da ist es gepostet.


----------



## i3810jaz (2. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich weis glaube jetzt warum die 7950 so wenig Leistung in Minecraft hat. Sie bleibt die ganze Zeit im auf ca. 500MHz anstatt 800Mhz. Hat jemand eine Idee was man dagegen machen kann?
[Edit]: Ich lasse gerade einen Grafikbenchmark laufen, selbst da taktet das Teil nicht hoch, ich glaube das ist ein Fall für die Grafikkarten-Abteilung oder ein Anzeigebug.
[Edit]: Habe neben Afterburner, GPU-Z laufen die Grafikkarte läuft wohl echt nur im 2D-Takt.


----------



## christian.pitt (2. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

msi afterburner: spiele profil erstellen und dann energiesparmodus ausschalten

sollte die einfachste methode sein


----------



## i3810jaz (2. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Okay, ich werde es mal Probieren. 
[Edit]: Wie soll ich das machen? Hab auch schon gegooglet und nichts dazu gefunden.
[Edit]: Ich habe den Fehler gefunden. Sobald ich alle Youtube-Tabs schließe Taktet meine Grafikkarte wieder auf 800Mhz


----------



## Wolf77 (2. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht das das Skript so viel ausmacht.


 
Script? Wie? Wo? WAS?
Bin überfordert, um was für ein Script handelt es sich da genau?


----------



## i3810jaz (2. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Um ein Minecraft-Start-Skript. Hier ist der Link dazu. Minecraft mehr RAM zuweisen


----------



## Wolf77 (2. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Achso, ja ich hab java immer über den mcPatcher mehr ram zugewiesen, ich versuchs heute mal mit dem skript danke


----------



## Memphys (2. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Nabend,

ich (als totaler Server-Noob) hab mal ne Frage: Kann man auf seinem Client jetzt eig. Bukkit+PlugIns laufen lassen? Der Server läuft ja im Hintergrund... sorry wenn die Frage total bescheuert ist


----------



## Koyote (3. August 2012)

Wie meinst du aufm Client?


----------



## Wolf77 (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Die ganzen plugins kommen in den serverordner und laufen auch dort drauf, der client (ohne plugins) greift dann nur darauf zu.

Das Script funktioniert bei mir nicht  Die Shell geht kurz auf, verschwindet wieder und mc startet nicht 
Irgendeine Idee was ich falsch mache? (hab das script in den mc-ordner gesteckt, den Ram eingegeben und als .bat gestartet)


----------



## i3810jaz (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Du hast das Tutorial wahrscheinlich nicht gelesen. Du musst -XmxXXXXM durch zm Beispiel -Xmx3072M (für 3GB) ersetzen, zusätzlich muss sich eine Minecraft.exe im Ordner befinden.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Hi 
hab mal das: [HowTo] Minecraft (Java) mehr RAM zuweisen bei Win7 (funktioniert auch bei XP&Vista)
ausprobiert.


Damit klappt das Ram zuweisen auch super.
Hatte gestern meine 8GB Batch gelöscht^^ und Clawnhammers TUT ausprobiert.
Mit dem ergebniss(bin warscheinlich zu blöd),das sie nicht startetet.

Hab Win 7 64bit,64bit Java muste die Datei im Pfad auf jre7 ändern.


----------



## Wolf77 (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Du hast das Tutorial wahrscheinlich nicht gelesen. Du musst -XmxXXXXM durch zumbeispiel -Xmx3072M (für 3GB) ersetzen, zusätzlich muss sich eine Minecraft.exe im Ordner befinden.


 
Das erklärt alles , ich hab statt -XmX6144M nur -6144 eingegeben  danke


----------



## Memphys (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*



Koyote schrieb:


> Wie meinst du aufm Client?


 
Seit 1.3 läuft im Client im Hintergrund ein Server mit um die Welt ins Lan hosten zu können. Weil mir viele Server-Plugins gut gefallen wollt ich wissen ob sich da was machen lässt, da ja jetzt der "MP"-Server läuft. Die Frage ist: Ist er vollwertig, lässt er sich modden, etc. Wollte wissen ob da einer was weiß.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

In seiner jetztigen Form ist es ein fast vollwertiger Vanilla-Server (der aber auf der gleichen *.jar basiert), sicherlich wird er sich modden lassen, geht ja mit dem normalen Vanilla-Server auch. Zusätzlich habe ich einen Mod gefunden der es verspricht andere Server als Client-Background-Server laufen zu lassen.
Ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, ich kann also nicht sagen ob das Ganze funktioniert. 
[Edit]: Ich habe den Link wieder entfernt. [Grund]: Funktioniert (zumindest bei mir) nicht.


----------



## Memphys (4. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Gut, es gibt Hoffnung. Da das System ja wohl erstmal so bleiben wird, hoffe ich einfach das da in naher Zukunft was kommt.


----------



## BartholomO (4. August 2012)

Was denkt ihr eigentlich wann optifine für 1.3.1 rauskommt? Ich kenn mich da zwar nicht aus was man da als entwickler eines solchen mods machen muss, aber seit 2 tagen steht jetzt schon drann dass er zu 80% fertig ist. Beim letzten großen update von minecraft zu 1.2 kam optifine eigentlich auch am selben tag wie das update raus.  Habe optifine eigentlich hauptsächlich wegen der modkompatibilität.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Clawnhammer:Wann patchtst du den Server auf 1.3.1??


----------



## <BaSh> (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Bin mir nicht sicher ob Clawhammer überhaupt noch den Server freigibt.
Aber wir werden sehen...


----------



## i3810jaz (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

warum das?


----------



## Azrael1512 (7. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Sagt mal, ist der Minecraft.net Server nicht erreichbar? Ich habe schon gegoogled aber irgendwie finde ich nichts aktuelles... Auf einer Infoseite steht, dass der online ist. Warum kommt dann aber bei mir die Fehlermeldung: Can't connect to Minecraft.net
Neu ínstalliert habe ich Minecraft auch schon.


----------



## Wolf77 (7. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Das passiert meines Wissens nach, wenn die Server überlastet sind, einfach später nochmal versuchen.


----------



## hamst0r (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich habe eine frische minecraft.jar mit dem aktuellen McPatcher für Version 1.3.1 installiert und alle Mods ausgewählt.
Jetzt gibt es Probleme mit dem Better Grass Mod, aber seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt es da mehrere die das Problem haben oder kennt jemand eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## Memphys (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Neu mc.jar und Better Gras rauslassen?


----------



## hamst0r (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Das ist klar  Ich wollte nur wissen wieso Better Grass nicht läuft, das sieht viel besser aus.


----------



## i3810jaz (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Liegt sicher an Modloader. Installiere einfach MCPatcher nach dem Modloader oder nutze Optifine (auch nach dem Modloader anwenden).
http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic...b1-fps-boost-hd-textures-aa-af-and-much-more/


----------



## hamst0r (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ich nutze doch garkein Modloader, ich hab eine komplett ungemoddete minecraft.jar benutzt. Dann werd ich wohl einfach Better Grass weglassen.


----------



## i3810jaz (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Dann probiere man Optifine, vielleicht löst das das Problem. Hat ja auch Better-Grass-Mod


----------



## Clawhammer (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

*Ein offzielles Statement zum "Das Craftwerk":*

Ich möchte mich zu nächst bei allen Entschuldigen die mich bzw. das Team vom Craftwerk unterstützt haben, im Dunkeln stehen gelassen zuhaben. Die Leute wissen sicherlich das einige Dinge in meinem privat Leben passiert sind welche zum Teil mit erheblichen Kosten verbunden waren.

Darunter z.B.: eine neue Wohnung, um z.B. die Kaution zufinazieren, musste ich für eine kleine Weile den Betrieb der Server einstellen, so auch "Das Craftwerk" den ein Wohnungsloser Administrator ist denkbar schlimmer...

Die dauer Stilllegung von "Das Craftwerk" beträgt etwa 4 Wochen, bis dahin sollte sich mein RL wieder normaliesiert haben, und so verspreche ich wieder "Das Craftwerk" wieder starten... ich hoffe euch trotzdem noch mit an Board zuhaben, jedoch ging in dieser schlimmen Zeit mein RL vor.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Claw aka Riko


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Das ist schon klaar das ,das rL vorgeht .No problem.
Gibt ja nen guten Singelplayer ^^.


----------



## i3810jaz (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Kann mich Killerpfote nur anschließen, freue mich schon auf den Restart.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Leute,
ich will meinen Craftbukkit-Server auf die Version 1.3.1 updaten.
Wie mache ich das am besten ? Ich will so wenig Sachen wir möglich verlieren (Einstellungen und Perms und so...)


----------



## Shona (14. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

neueste bukkit version laden und natürlich die plugins. einstellungen verlierst du ansich keine da du nur die .jar Dateien austauschst 
Die einstellungen werden in den einzelnen Plugin ordner gespeichert und diese werden nicht überschrieben.

Falls du sicher  gehen willst packe mit WinRar oder sonst einem Packprogramm einfach den ganzen Plugins Ordner dann haste nen backup davon^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Hat jemand ein gutes Plugin für Craftbukkit 1.3.1, mit dem man per Druckplatten sich teleportieren kann (auch zwischen welten) ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Version 1.3.2 ist draussen.
Hab gelesen ,sind nur Bugfixes.
Mal sehen^^.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. August 2012)

Na dann hoffe ich mal das Tekkit noch funktioniert... ich liebe Tekkit...


----------



## Memphys (17. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Weiß einer wie man unter 1.3.1/1.3.2 Sonic Ether Unbelievable Shaders ans laufen kriegt?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Die v9 unterstützt weder 1.3.1 noch 1.3.2. Sonic Ether hat aber am 12.8. bei Facebook gepostet, dass v10 bald kommen wird !
Es gibt zwar schon die v10 Beta, dieses hat bei mir aber dazu geführt, dass ich jedes Mal, wenn ich ein Block abgebaut habe, einen Java-Fehler bekomme habe und Minecraft abgestürzt ist.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

 Hab gerade die Aktion "You Are Mincraft" wiedergefunden^^.

87616 Skins sind entstanden.

YouAreMinecraft - Build your own avatar to thank Notch, Jeb and whole Mojang for their great game because You Are Minecraft!


Map läst sich runterladen .


*Wie verändere ich nachträglich den Spielmodus ,von überleben in Creativ,einer SP-Map ??*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Minecraft 1.3.2



KillerPfote schrieb:


> *Wie verändere ich nachträglich den Spielmodus ,von überleben in Creativ,einer SP-Map ??*


 

Nach so langer Zeit ist kein Doppelpost  ^^.

Ist das mein Texturpack oder wachsen ,bei euch ,die Äste auch Waagerecht ??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (22. August 2012)

Geht das nicht mit gamemode? 0,1,2 ?
Und das mit den Ästen ist schon merkwürdig.
Ich finde das, das man Blöcke wie Baumstämme in verschiedene Richtungen drehen kann ja gut, aber es nervt mich echt extrem, da will man in einer Wand ein Loch flicken und dann bekommt man den Block nicht richtigrum rein 
Ich fände das viel besser wenn man das drehen von blöcken im Menü ein und aus schalten kann bzw die Blöcke immer normal baut und wenn man den Block dann gedreht haben möchte das man das dann mit ner extrataste macht. Z.b. Die Mausradtaste.

Geht es euch auch so?


----------



## turbosnake (23. August 2012)

Kann es sein das es in 1.3.1 keine Dörfer gibt ?
Ich finde dort keine gesucht habe ich  alle Richtung abgesucht.


----------



## <BaSh> (23. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Doch gibt es. Habe vor kurzem beim Suchen einer geeigneten Welt für meine Tekkit Spielwiese eines direkt vor mir gehabt...


----------



## turbosnake (23. August 2012)

Dann wird das ein Riesenaufwand mit den Tunneln bei der Länge. Das dauert ja schon bei ein paar Hundert Blöcken ich schätze es auf vll 350 blöcke ewigkeiten, wenn ich die so weiterbaue.
Will die Dörfer so weit weg sind.

Aussehen tun die Tunnel so: Holzwand die 3 hoch ist, daneben jeweils eine Reihe
Stones. Das ergibt einen 3 Blöcke breiten Boden in dessen Mitte ist Holz, da sollen mal Schienen drauf. Woraus die Decke wird weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## i3810jaz (23. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@Killerpfote das mit den Ästen gehört so.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Danke i3810jaz.




neflE schrieb:


> Geht das nicht mit gamemode? 0,1,2 ?
> Und das mit den Ästen ist schon merkwürdig.
> Ich finde das, das man Blöcke wie Baumstämme in verschiedene Richtungen drehen kann ja gut, aber es nervt mich echt extrem, da will man in einer Wand ein Loch flicken und dann bekommt man den Block nicht richtigrum rein
> Ich fände das viel besser wenn man das drehen von blöcken im Menü ein und aus schalten kann bzw die Blöcke immer normal baut und wenn man den Block dann gedreht haben möchte das man das dann mit ner extrataste macht. Z.b. Die Mausradtaste.
> ...



Mich ärgert das bei Treppen.Die sind auf einmal verdreht.
Man kann sie zwar weghacken und es bleiben Treppen^^,ist aber trotzdem nervig.

Mit dem Gamemode muss ich mal probieren .

PS:irgendwie geht das mit dem Gamesmode nicht ^^ ? KA warum ^^.


----------



## turbosnake (24. August 2012)

Wieso tauchen immer wieder Mobs im.Tunnel auf ?
Hell genug müsste es sein und dicht auch.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*


Nächste Problem :
Spiele über Lan mit meinem Sohn.Er sagt mir ,das ich den Standartskin habe ^^.
Normalerweise Lara Croft ^^.
Die übliche weise ,den Skinn zu wechseln ,funktioniert nicht mehr ^^.
Was ist da los ???
Hat einer ne idee ??


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

@ KillerPfote : Habe genau das gleiche Problem, bloß mit meiner Freundin !


----------



## i3810jaz (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Das ist anscheinend ein Bug der 1.3.2


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ja, das ist vor allem mit dem Citizens-Plugin für Bukkit ein epic fail, falls man User-NPCs benutzt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Ok ;thx
Dann kommt ja bald wieder ein update ^^.


----------



## turbosnake (26. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.2.5*

Was mir mal aufgefallen ist:  Wenn auf einem Block Schnee liegt schwebt der Sand auf dem Welt darüber!
Und wie mache ich vernüftige Screenshots?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*



Skin ist wieder da .(Seh ich nicht selbst ,aber Snoopy(mein Sohn))

@Turbosnake: Mit F1 verbirgst du Inventar. Mit F2 machst du Screenshots.
Die Findest du im MC-Ordner unter Screenshots.

@Jonny the Gamer: Hoffe das deine Freundin wieder so hübsch ist wie vorher.
Wenn sie immer noch die Standartskin hat ist das nicht so toll^^


----------



## turbosnake (27. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*

Danke!
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden wie ich den Tunnel machen soll.
Steine unten?
Steintreppen unten und oben?
Holztreppen unten und oben?


----------



## Koyote (27. August 2012)

Bild 3 ftw sag ich da mal 

Ist aber geschmackssache und daher deine Entscheidung


----------



## Minga_Bua (27. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*

Langsam verzweifeln wir  2 Kumpels und ich suchen einen Tekkit Server. Aber entweder sind die leer, voll, oder laggy ohne Ende. 

Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand einen empfehlen? Wäre echt prima


----------



## turbosnake (27. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*



Koyote schrieb:


> Bild 3 ftw sag ich da mal
> 
> Ist aber geschmackssache und daher deine Entscheidung


 Ohne TP konnte ich mich nicht entscheiden, aber mit gefällt mir auch das 3 am besten.


----------



## <BaSh> (27. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*

Naja Tekkit Server sind nicht so leicht zu finden da sie:
1. Ein höheres Leistungsniveau brauchen als normale Minecraft Server.
2. Meistens einige Sachen wie Framemover etc ausgeschaltet sind.
3. Sich nur wenige Leute für Tekkit interessieren da es doch sehr sehr komplex werden kann.

Ich spiele zur Zeit Tekkit im Singleplayer


----------



## turbosnake (27. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*

Gibt es eine Mod die Sand "fest" macht?
Es nervt nämlich total wenn man baut und einem andauernd Sand runterfällt und dazu vll noch Wasser.


----------



## Koyote (27. August 2012)

Muss man die Physik ausschalten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*



neflE schrieb:


> Geht das nicht mit gamemode? 0,1,2 ?


 

Das geht mit NBTEdit:

NBTedit - Minecraft Forum

Must du runterladen ,irgentwo entpacken.
Nach dem Start auf ,File,open klicken (Mincraft Startpfad suchen (%appdata% blala))
Dann saves und Map die du ändern willst.
Im Mapordner level.dat doppelklicken.

Im NBTEdit ist ein neuer eintrag erschienen.Den öffnest du.
Jetzt änderst du den Wert von allowCommands  auf 1.
Saven ,MC Starten,Welt starten.Im chat kannst du jetzt Gamemode 0,1,2 eingeben.
Fertig.
Jetzt kann ich das Dorf mal fertigbauen .


----------



## turbosnake (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*

Das mit dem Sand hat sich erledigt ohne den Mod.

Aber jetzt habe ich das nächste Problem. Wenn ich Felder anlegen will entsteht Eis und so kann nichts  wachsen.
Und alles am Teifen Wasser anbauen ist auch lästig.
Sch**ß Schneebiom.


----------



## Koyote (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*

Entweder Schnee wegcheaten oder fackeln benutzen


----------



## Memphys (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*

Geht es nicht auch Glowstone IN das Wasserloch zu platzieren? Dann verliert man wenigstens keine Fläche...

Also 2 Blöcke tief buddeln, Glowstone rein, Wasser drauf ^^


----------



## turbosnake (1. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*

Ich war noch nicht im Nether.  Und dafür brauch ich erst mal Obsidian bzw Lava. Und Diamanten die ich bis jetzt nicht habe, also müsste ich gießen.


----------



## Memphys (10. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*

Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Craftwerk? Irgendwas Neues?


----------



## <BaSh> (10. September 2012)

Habe leider noch nichts neues von Clawhammer gehört...


----------



## Stevii (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das Scrollen was man eigentlich mit dem Mausrad macht, auf die Seitentasten der Roccat Kone zu legen?
Hab gegooglet und gegooglet, find nix.
Müsste doch irgendwie gehen...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*


Hi
Hab zufällig Far Cry 3 Mod für Mincraft entdeckt.
Könnt ihr mal ausprobieren.

Far Cry® 3 | Official Website | Minecraft | Ubisoft

Hab noch ohne update ausprobiert.
Ich weiss nicht obs nach update noch geht^^.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*

Wer wissen will was alles neu ist:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErVElS3m8cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## <BaSh> (1. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*

Spielt hier eigentlich noch wer Tekkit?


----------



## Clawhammer (7. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.3.2*

Das Craftwerk 2013

Wer sich für technischen Daten interessiert, kann sich gerne bei mir melden, oder bis zum Release der Webseite warten

.ru
Clawhammer


----------



## Memphys (8. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Bin dann auch wieder dabei... und die technischen Daten kannst du doch einfach mal posten? Ist doch kein Problem, oder nicht? Ich wüsste sie auf jeden Fall gerne.


----------



## <BaSh> (9. November 2012)

i7 975 (3,33Ghz)
6x 2048MB ddr3 1033er Ecc Ram
5TB Speicher


----------



## Clawhammer (9. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Das mit ECC  Ram war eine Falsche angabe vom Anbieter, den der i7 vertraegt kein Ecc ... zudem ist es keine Server Cpu .. aber der Rest stimmt


----------



## i3810jaz (12. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Freue mich schon auf den Relaunch. 

[Edit]: Es gibt schon vorkonfigurierte Bukkit-Server vielleicht wäre sowas interessant für dich.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Huhu Jazman, ja ich mich auch nach "so langer" Zeit wieder etwas Energie in was anderem stecken zu können ohne das dass RL dabei flöten geht^^.

Wir wollen den Server dieses mal Tekkit-basierend gestalten. Wir suchen noch Hilfe bei der Gestaltung der Grundmaps  Wenn du interesse hast meld dich einfach mal, ich schick dir mal ne PN.

Für alle die es vllt. Interessiert, der Server so ist schon ein ganzes Stückchen weiter als vorher, jedoch gibt es einige (kleine) Probleme welche unseren Zeitplan bisher um 2-3 Tage verworfen haben...

Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## i3810jaz (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Habe dir per PN geantwortet. Tekkit wäre okay, ich frage mich nur ob die noch jemals updaten wollen, sind doch noch immer auf der 1.2.5.


----------



## <BaSh> (13. November 2012)

Ein Update soll es in angeblich in ca einem Monat geben...


----------



## i3810jaz (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Es gibt ja schon Beta-Versionen des MCPCs für 1.4 mal schauen wann es dann wirklich upgedatet wird.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

So, nun seht Ihr auf der Webseite, den einzelnen Fortschritt des geschehens. Ich hoffe es hilft euch weiter.


----------



## i3810jaz (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Sieht schon mal gut aus...


----------



## Clawhammer (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

ja sag ich auch, nur gefällt mir das Logo nicht wirklich. Vielleicht hat da einer eine bessere Lösung


----------



## i3810jaz (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Wollte nicht mal Hamst0r was mit Logos machen? Wenn ja schreib ihn doch mal an.

[Edit]: Verbesserungs-Vorschlag: Du solltest den Tauschordner nicht nach einem bekanntem Tauschordner-Anbieter benennen.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Danke für den Tipp, benenne es direkt um..


----------



## i3810jaz (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Verbesserungsvorschlag no. 2: Webseite kleiner machen ich brauche 5-10 Sekunden (geschätzt) und die Seite zu laden. Clawhammer 100000-er Internet ist leider noch nicht Standard. 

[Edit]: Jetzt ist es wieder schnell. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Haha der war gut Jazman, ich wohn in ner WG mit ner 6000er xD

Die Einstellung vom Apache (Websever) sind noch nicht ganz Konform der Fehler tritt bei mir auch vereinzelt auf.


----------



## i3810jaz (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Okay. Ich dachte nur du hättest noch 100000er, und hättest es einfach nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Nene, ich hatte  ja die Bilder etc, soweit runter komprimiert das die Seite an sich max. 500 - 750kb gross ist.


----------



## Memphys (17. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Kann es sein das die Registrierung fürs Forum ein bisschen buggy ist? Hab mich vor ~2 Tagen registriert und immernoch keine Email


----------



## i3810jaz (17. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Schau mal im Spamordner.


----------



## Orka45 (17. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Cool das es mit dem Craftwerk weitergeht 
Steht vileicht schon ein Datum fest wann der Server wieder on geht? 
Ich denke wenn es meine Zeit zulässt werde ich auch wieder dabei sein  (auch weil deutsche Tekkit Server nicht so häufig sind)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

--Gelöst--

Hatte gestern nach längerer Zeit mal wieder versucht im Lan mit meinem Sohn zu bauen.(nicht hamachi)
nach" /publish"   konnte mein Sohn Server sehen,aber nicht beitreten.
Connetet refuse:Connet-Error (oder so ähnlich).
Stutzig machte mich direkt die 0.0.0.0: IP.
Nach einiger Recherche und "try and error" ergab sich folgende Lösung.:
Die 0.0.0.0 IP muss durch die IP des Hostes ersetzt werden.
Die IP findest du (bei Win 7) unter:Systemsteuerung/Netzwerk und Internet/Netzwerk und Freigabeoptionen
Hier ganz rechts auf Gesamtübersicht klicken.

Sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du mit dem Curser über Hostrechner gehst ,erscheint die IP.

Jetzt muss du bei Minecraft (Client) Direkt -IP auswählen.
Erst Host - IP,port ist der den Mincraft anzeigt (nach den 0.0.0.0: )
Dann gehts.


----------



## i3810jaz (17. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

@Orka:
Also die Grundkonfiguration von Tekkit ist anscheinend zu 95% abgeschlossen. Die erweiterte Konfiguration zu null Prozent. Ich denke sobald beides abgeschlossen ist wird der Minecraftserver online gehen. Die Welt fehlt anscheinend auch noch.


----------



## Memphys (17. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Schau mal im Spamordner.


 
Hab ich schon, GMX hat nix aussortiert und Thunderbird auch nicht.


----------



## i3810jaz (17. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Frag doch einfach bei Clawhammer nach.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*



Memphys schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Registrierung fürs Forum ein bisschen buggy ist? Hab mich vor ~2 Tagen registriert und immernoch keine Email



Memphys, ich wollte dich manuell freischalten, was mir nicht möglich war, du tauchst in keiner Datenbank auf, ich würde dich ggf. nochmals darum bitten dich zuregistrieren. 



Orka45 schrieb:


> Cool das es mit dem Craftwerk weitergeht
> Steht vileicht schon ein Datum fest wann der Server wieder on geht?
> Ich denke wenn es meine Zeit zulässt werde ich auch wieder dabei sein  (auch weil deutsche Tekkit Server nicht so häufig sind)


 
Orka45, ja deutsche Tekkit Server sind in der Tat sehr rar, jedoch steckt auch viel Arbeit dahinter, ich würde dich darum bitten die Diskussion ebenfalls ins "eigene" Forum zu verschieben da das hier nicht gern von den Leuten gesehen wird, dafür müsstest auch du dich registreiren. Das geplante Datum kann ich hier aber schon einmal verraten, es wird der 14.12.12 sein, wir hoffen das es vorher zu einer Closed-Beta kommt um eventuelle Fehler zubeseitigen die uns augenscheinlich nicht auffallen. 


Btw.: Es gab ein kleines Update, Informationen, Tagebuch ... nennt es wie Ihr es wollt. Nachlesen könnt Ihr des hier.


----------



## Memphys (18. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Neuer Versuch mit der Registration heute Mittag, diesmal auch wirklich mit meinem Foren-Nick von hier und nicht mit meinem Minecraft-Namen. Als Email ist meine Bezahl-Email-Adresse angegeben, bei der nichtmal ein Spamfilter aktiv ist. Bis jetzt ist noch nix gekommen...


----------



## Clawhammer (18. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Okay, sehr merkwürdig, ich habe es selber gerade mit einem Zweckaccount ausprobiert, und tatsächlich bisher keine eMail. Die Registrierung wurde jetzt von mir umgestellt, nun müsst Ihr durch mich aktiviert werden, leider, dies dient nur bis das Problem des eMail Versands behoben sind, sonst habe ich bald das ganze Forum voll mit Bots.

Also next try, alle guten Dinge sind 3.


----------



## Clawhammer (19. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

So für alle die daran interessiert sind habe ich euch ein kleines Update bereitgestellt.


----------



## Sharidan (23. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Hi Leute

Sachtmal kann mir das jemand von euch MC Süchtigen xD bestätigen, bei mir Buggen sich die Tiere ( Schafe,Schweine,Hühner,Kühe) seit 1.4.4 / 1.4.5 durch Wände durch.
Hab gestern ne Scheune für die Viecher gebaut, und mich gewundert wieso dauernd außerhalb Schafe usw. rumrannten. Da in dem Gebiet kaum Tiere vorhanden sind.
Erst als ich ausen noch Zaun direkt an der Mauer gezogen habe, ist es besser. 
Nervt irgendwie Tierisch ... Sorry der Wortwitz war net gewollt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.2*

Mmmmhh, also auf meinem Bukkit-Server (1.4.5-R0.2) ist mir das gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## neflE (24. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*

Das Mit den Tieren habe ich nur noch wenn sie innerhalb von Blättern spawnen, durch wände sieht man wenn überhaupt nur noch mal den Arm von einem Skellet oder so.

PS: Ich habs auch mal mit eine rRegistrierung versucht


----------



## Memphys (26. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*

Jemand ne Ahnung welche Texturepacks an die aktuelle Tekkit-Recommended angepasst sind? Ausser Sphax, wobei mich da interessieren würde welche Version für Tekkit gebraucht wird (1.2.5 oder neuer?)


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. November 2012)

Schlechte & Gute Neuigkeiten:

1.5 soll hauptsächlich zu Redstone sein (gut)
soll um Neujahr rum heraus kommen (gut)
Soll Anfang einer Reihe sein, die sich um Redstone dreht, und alle 2 Monate soll ein Update kommen (schlecht wegen Mods und Server, es sei denn die Updates sind zueinander kompatibel (1.4.4 & 1.4.5 + 1.2.4 & 1.2.5))
Neuer Block "Kondensator"
Soll verschiedene Signalstärken geben, und der Kondensator kann diese Unterscheiden
Beispiel: Wenn ein Minecart über ne Schalterschiene (mir fällt gerade der Name nicht ein ) fährt, fährt es weiter, und wenn ein Kistenminecart kommt, dann bleibt es stehen (Bremse durch Boosterschiene wird aktiviert).
Neues Erz evtl. für Kondensator.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*

Bei mir laggen ,seit Update1.4.5,die Minecars^^.
Nicht gut^^.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. November 2012)

Hat ein Freund von mir auch gesagt, hab's selber noch nicht getestet...
Kann mir irgendwer eigentlich sagen, wie ich Zombe unter Forge installiere?


----------



## Minga_Bua (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Tekkit "solo" zu spielen? Also ohne Server aufzubauen sondern einfach wie Minecraft singleplayer?


----------



## Memphys (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*

Technic Launcher -> Tekkit auswählen -> spielen.


----------



## Shona (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> und alle 2 Monate soll ein Update kommen (schlecht wegen Mods und Server, es sei denn die Updates sind zueinander kompatibel (1.4.4 & 1.4.5 + 1.2.4 & 1.2.5))


Dafür hasse ich Jeb!! Der denkt nur zu 10% an Serveradmins und den Multiplayer!
Im MP gibt es immer noch Bugs die im SP schon lange behoben wurde, aber ist egal hauptsache immer mehr müll rausbringen und wir MP'ler sowie Admins könne in die Röhre gucken und sich mit dem Sch**** dann rumärgern.


----------



## Orka45 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*

Mc (das Basisspiel, nicht die Mods) wird meiner Meinung nach immer schlechter.
Bestes Beispiel ist dafür wohl der Weltengenerator, der wohl mit jedem Update mieser wird.
Dazu muss man nur eine Welt von Alpha mit einer Aktuellen vergleichen. 
Die jetztigen gleichen sich fast wie ein Ei dem anderen und sind entweder total überwuchert oder kahl


----------



## Shona (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Die jetztigen gleichen sich fast wie ein Ei dem anderen und sind entweder total überwuchert oder kahl


Da solltest du dir aber mal die Biome anschauen, den das ist normal


----------



## Orka45 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*

Naja,    zu Alpha zeiten hat mir wirklich jede Welt gefallen die ich Generiert habe. Jetzt muss ich ersteinmal 20-30 Generieren bis ich eine für Annehmbar halte
Die haben mc einfach Herrausstechende Details oder Berggruppen genommen, die eine Welt wirklich einzigartig gemacht hat. 

Über das Redstone Rework fange ich garnicht erst an, da ich Vanilla Redstone nicht mag
Selbes gilt für die Mod API


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Dezember 2012)

Letztens bin ich dreimal hintereinander in nem Ozean ohne Land in Sicht gespawnt...
Ich vermisse meine Anfangszeit mit Beta 1.5_01.
Kann mir wer sagen wann die rauskam?

EDIT: Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich 1.5 jetzt noch zocken kann?
Hab den alten MC Ordner noch KOMPLETT!
Aber es geht nicht, denn wenn ich MC dann starte, will es Updaten.


----------



## Shona (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Letztens bin ich dreimal hintereinander in nem Ozean ohne Land in Sicht gespawnt..


Tja passiert ab und an mal den das Ozeam Biome ist sehr groß. Sind da mal über eine Stunde drin rum geflogen 



1000Foxi schrieb:


> EDIT: Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich 1.5 jetzt noch zocken kann?
> Hab den alten MC Ordner noch KOMPLETT!
> Aber es geht nicht, denn wenn ich MC dann starte, will es Updaten.


[TOOL] MC Downgrader - The Time Machine for Minecraft! - Minecraft Forum 



> Die haben mc einfach Herrausstechende Details oder Berggruppen genommen, die eine Welt wirklich einzigartig gemacht hat.


Also ich sehe keinen UNterschied nur das es mehr Biome gibt und auch diese einzigartigen Berggruppen gibt es noch und das viel mehr als vorher. Man muss auch mal rumkommen und nicht gleich nach 1-2 Stunden aufgeben und sagen "Gott ist die Welt sch....".

Da ich aber SP nur zum testen spielen und sonst nur MP ist mir das releativ egal wie es aussieht weil es innerhalb von Minuten anders aussieht xD


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn das klappt, von ich dir ewig dankbar .

Hatte schon diverse Downgrader, haben alle nicht funktioniert...
Haste das selber schon benutzt?
Kann gerade nicht probieren, bin nur am Handy.


----------



## Shona (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wenn das klappt, von ich dir ewig dankbar .
> 
> Hatte schon diverse Downgrader, haben alle nicht funktioniert...
> Haste das selber schon benutzt?
> Kann gerade nicht probieren, bin nur am Handy.


 Nope noch nie benutzt da ich immer dann update wenn ich unseren Server update 
Aber ansich kann ich eine ältere minecraft.jar einfügen und auch spielen, wenn der Updaten will sage ich einfach "Nein"


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Dezember 2012)

Nee, er tut so, als ob man KEINE .jar hätte .
habs jetzt probiert, geht leider nicht .

EDIT: MC 1.5 kam im April 2011 raus.
Ich spiel das also schon 1,75 Jahre...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*

1.4.6 ist raus .
Bugfix und Feuerwerksraketen.
Mit schiesspulver und farbe färbt man die kugeln,die man mit Papier(in der Mitte)unten Schiesspulver,
zu Raketen craftet.
Sieht Nett aus.


----------



## neflE (23. Dezember 2012)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> 1.4.6 ist raus .
> Bugfix und Feuerwerksraketen.
> Mit schiesspulver und farbe färbt man die kugeln,die man mit Papier(in der Mitte)unten Schiesspulver,
> zu Raketen craftet.
> Sieht Nett aus.



Oh heute steht MC neben Tannenbaumschmücken und Schneeschieben auf meiner Liste.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*


Nice,es Weihnachtet .
Noch nen Tip die Raketen kann man in die Dispenser "füllen".
Dann mit Redstone auslösen.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hilfe!!!!!!
*Suche dringend funktionierende Singelplayercommands version,die mit MC 1.4.6 kompatibel ist.
Sollte auch WE enthalten sein.
Muss ein Bauwerk versetzen^^.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gelöst :XD,Endlich^^.Finde leider link nicht wieder.
Hätte ihn sonnst gepostet.

  Von dem Film hab ich schon gestern trailer gesehen.
Wenn der nur Deutsch währe^^.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*

Es gibt einen Film zu der Entwicklung MC: Minecraft: Doku-Film verfügbar ((PC,iPhone,Android,360,iPad)) - 4Players


----------



## Der Maniac (29. Dezember 2012)

Wie bekomm ich das Spiel eigentlich auf nem Mac zum laufen (Macbook Pro Retina 15")? Immer wenn ich die Datei herunterlade und dann starte, bekomm ich die Meldung das die beschädigt wäre. Dementsprechend lässt sich nichts starten. Wenn ich dann den Paketinhalt anzeigen lasse und die .jar ausführe, lädt er das Spiel zwar runter, crashed dann aber direkt nach dem Loginscreen! Was is da los? o.0

Tante Edith meint:

Problem gelöst! Man muss in den Sicherheitseinstellungen Downloads von überall zulassen, dann ist die Datei auch nicht beschädigt! Spiel läuft jetzt 1A! 
Das Problem gibt es übrigens erst ab Snow Leopard 10.7.x!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*

Für alle die es interresiert hier der link für Console:Single Player Console Mod for Minecraft 1.4.7/1.4.6/1.4.5 | 9Minecraft | Minecraft Downloads

Das ist World Edit für Singelplayer.Einfach Datei mit 7Zip oder Win-Rar öffnen,Dateien Kopieren und in die Mincraft-jar einfügen(auch mit 7 oder Win Rar öffnen).
Vorher Mincraft -jar Backuppen^^.


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Januar 2013)

Wasn der Unterschied zwischen Console und normal?
Bin zu faul nachzusehen...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.5*

Na da brauchst du nicht erst Singelplayerkommands und dann World Eddit instalieren.
So hast du alles in einem.^^
Das funktioniert mit 1.4.6 Einwandfrei.(hatte vorher immer Probleme)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.6*

Wollte mal Wissen,ob sich eure Sichtweite seit 1.4.7 auch erweitert hat??
Ich kann jetzt richtig weit sehen ,ohne Laggs.


----------



## Memphys (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.6*

Jop, sieht definitiv weiter aus. Meine Config stand auch auf einmal statt auf Far auf Medium, obwohl ich die options beim updaten behalten hatte. Ausserdem hab ich jetzt mehr FPS, von ca. 70-80 mit Optifine Far +32 auf 130 mit der neuen (?) Far-Distanz ohne Optifine. Werd jetzt mal mit Optifine testen...

Edit: 20 FPS mit Optifine, Far und SEUS v10 RC6... weiß jemand wie man das bewegte Gras usw. ausschaltet?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.6*

Must die Jar im bin löschen.^^ 
Die Frische Jar savst du am besten(neumachen geht dann schneller).
Die bewegung ist im shadermod^^.
Kann man also nicht einzelnt ausschalten(soweit ich weiß).


----------



## Memphys (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft 1.4.6*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Must die Jar im bin löschen.^^
> Die Frische Jar savst du am besten(neumachen geht dann schneller).
> Die bewegung ist im shadermod^^.
> Kann man also nicht einzelnt ausschalten(soweit ich weiß).


 
Ich denk schon das das geht, wäre ungewöhnlich wenn nicht... ich kann zB. auch die Wassershader, die Godrays oder MotionBlur ausschalten wie ich lustig bin, da sollte es doch eigentlich kein Problem sein diese popelige Bewegung auszustellen... ich hab nämlich das Gefühl das die massivst an den FPS zieht (und sieht dabei noch dumm aus).


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2013)

Wo bekommt ihr die SEUS her?
Finde immer nur Mist .


----------



## Memphys (16. Januar 2013)

Ich meine diese Version hier gezogen zu haben. Ansonsten ist ein Link im "Minecraft verschönern"-Thread.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Januar 2013)

Danke dir!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Februar 2013)

Hi für Baufaule hab ich ein nützliche Tool gefunden.

Mace v1.11.2 - Random cities generator - Minecraft Forum
Es macht zb. so eine Stadt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ist selber Bauen besser,aber man kann es sich ja mal ansehen^^.
Hab noch eine zweite Stadt gefunden.
Die find ich noch besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kostet aber Ordendlich Leistung,warscheinlich,weil so viele NPC`s rumlaufen ??


----------



## pr1nz1p (25. Februar 2013)

Moin,
würde gerne für einen Kumpel und mich einen Server laufen lassen, den beide übers Internet erreichen können.
Gibt es ein möglichst einfaches Tutorial dafür? Möchte zu Beginn es erstmal möglichst einfach halten, d.h. keinen 24/7 Server sondern einen, den ich immer starte wenn ich zocken möchten und möglichst so, dass ich in kurzer Zeit anfangen kann zu spielen. D.h. es ist ruhig in Ordnung, wenn mein Kumpel jedes Mal eine andere IP eingeben muss, brauch noch keine statische.
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Februar 2013)

pr1nz1p schrieb:


> Moin,
> würde gerne für einen Kumpel und mich einen Server laufen lassen, den beide übers Internet erreichen können.
> Gibt es ein möglichst einfaches Tutorial dafür? Möchte zu Beginn es erstmal möglichst einfach halten, d.h. keinen 24/7 Server sondern einen, den ich immer starte wenn ich zocken möchten und möglichst so, dass ich in kurzer Zeit anfangen kann zu spielen. D.h. es ist ruhig in Ordnung, wenn mein Kumpel jedes Mal eine andere IP eingeben muss, brauch noch keine statische.
> Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


 

Hi
hoffe das das Video deine Fragen beantwortet??

Bukkit Server - Erstellen [Tutorial][Minecraft][1.4.6 & 1.4.7] - YouTube


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Februar 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hi
> hoffe das das Video deine Fragen beantwortet??
> 
> Bukkit Server - Erstellen [Tutorial][Minecraft][1.4.6 & 1.4.7] - YouTube



So würde ich es auch machen.
Habe solche Server eigentlich immer irgendwo, wenn sich mal ein paar Leute finden.
Manchmal spiele ich aber auch einfach nur mal zu zweit auf ner eigenen Welt.


----------



## neflE (25. Februar 2013)

Jup, so kann Mans machen 

Zum Random city-Plugin:
Naja Selbstbedienung sieht wirklich besser aus, aber die 2. Stadt geht schon in Ordnung ^^


----------



## pr1nz1p (26. Februar 2013)

Ok habs geschafft, danke 

Habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps für besonders empfehlenswerte Mods??

Und muss ich den Mod auch auf dem Server installieren und wenn ja wie?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Februar 2013)

Bei der zweiten Stadt muß man in den Gebäuden noch vieles selber bauen,da nur die Hüllen Hübsch sind.
Für einen Server als Spawn-Gebiet vielleicht ne überlegung Wert ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apropos Hülle^^.
Würde gerne mal wissen welche Tools er für Einsamkeit (Skyrim-Stadt nachbau) benutzt hat??

Der Download der Map unter dem Video.Datei bei Saves Einfügen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AWy3yokHQUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besonders im Keller ist zu sehen ,das er es nicht von Hand gebaut hat.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne die Demo spielen, aber wenn ich die Seite öffne, steht, dass ich Java TM brauche, hab ich also installiert, nach dem ich es installiert habe und ich alles aktualisiert habe steht weiterhin dass ich Java TM brauche, also was jetzt?!
Hab mir die Demo per Chip runtergeladen, und starte es, was passiert:
Es braucht einen Nutzernamen und ein Passwort:
Bei der Registrierung habe ich keinen Nutzernamen eingeben müssen, und mein Name wird nicht akzeptiert.
Wäre für Hilfe dankbar!
Ich frage mich wieso die Entwickler bzw der Publisher so bescheuert sind und es einem so erschweren eine kurze Demo zu spielen....


----------



## Sebastian1980 (27. Februar 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wieso die Entwickler bzw der Publisher so bescheuert sind und es einem so erschweren eine kurze Demo zu spielen....


 was kann mojang denn dafür, wenn dritte, die das als download anbieten keine erklärung dazu liefern wie das ganze funktioniert?


			
				Mojang schrieb:
			
		

> Minecraft demo mode
> Last Updated: Feb 07, 2013 06:42AM CET
> If you would like to try Minecraft before deciding to make a purchase, you can play the demo mode by registering for an account and playing online. This version of the game is 100 minutes long, or five in-game days.


sonderlich umständlich ist das auch nicht, wo bekommt man denn noch demos die man saugt, installiert und testet ohne sich irgendwo anzumelden. sei es steam, origin oder was anderes. darüber hinaus steht dir in der demo durch die registration auch der onlinemode frei.

du kannst notch aber auch anschreiben um nach einem gratisaccount zu bitten, wenn dir das zu umständlich erscheint.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. März 2013)

ist jemand hier der mit dem mpc umgehen kann? ich würd mich ja freuen, wenn mir jemand die .class datei vom enderman für mich so bearbeitet, das die viecher ab und an auch mal einen diamanten droppen. zusätzlich zu dem was sie ohnehin fallen lassen.

der gund ist das ich mit ner no cave mod spiele, ohne die riesen höhlen kommt man ungleich schwerer an rohstoffe, da man alles extra freilegen muss. und die mobdichte hat dank der fehlenden höhlen auch ziemlich zugenommen, da muss sich das jagen ja auch ein wenig lohnen. ich würde das ganze für die aktuelle version 1.4.7 benötigen, nicht für den aktuellen snapshot o.ä.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. März 2013)

So habe mir mal daran Versucht. Ich hoffe das es bei dir Funktioniert. Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr! Kann in Multiplayer-Probleme geben und ist wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich elegant gelöst. Dennoch hoffe ich das es bei dir funktionieren wird. Und das die Diamanten-Rate stimmt.

Da ich das ganz auf meinem Internet-System compilet habe:  
[Edit]: Der Download wurde entfernt, da er veraltet war. Die Links sind überflüssig gewesen.

 -Scheint so als hätte sich kein ungebetener Gast eingeladen.
Wichtig: Die jetzige Droprate ist noch ein wenig hoch, kann es aber nicht richtig umstellen, da mir gerade die Zeit und das Wissen fehlt.
Würde auch gerne den Code veröffentlichen, darf ich aber wegen den Terms of Use von MCP nicht.
[Edit]: Download entfernt, da veraltet.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. März 2013)

vielen dank. heute abend werd ich weiterspielen, ich werde dann rückmeldung erstatten.

mp ist kein problem, ich spiele derzeit allein. ich hab das auch schonmal mit den creepern selber gebastelt, aber das ist über ein jahr her (1.8:?) und ich hab keine lust mich da wieder großartig einzufuchsen, das war bei letzte mal schon so ein gefummel. ich hab programmiertechnisch gar keinen plan, ohne hilfe/tutorials bin ich da völlig verloren.

ich war dem spiel ja ne weile fern, ist das mcp immer noch die eleganteste möglichkeit sowas zu machen oder hat sich da seitens mojang auch was getan? ich mein da wurd doch mal was angekündigt um das modden zu erleichtern.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. März 2013)

Ja, sie haben was angekündigt. Aber ich habe noch nicht gehört das es raus ist. Ich lerne zwar in der Schule Java, doch ich verstehe auch fast nichts was da in Minecraft drinsteht. Ich könnte vielleicht was in der Komplexität einer Kutsche schreiben, wenn Minecraft ne Rakete wäre (um es mal anschaulich zu verdeutlichen).


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. März 2013)

gerade kurz im creativmode an gespawnten enderman getestet und scheint zu funktionieren.


----------



## i3810jaz (4. März 2013)

Freut mich.


----------



## i3810jaz (5. März 2013)

Hey, ich kenne jemand von dem ich vielleicht einen Gameserver haben könnte. Wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand Interesse an einen Minecraft-Server für unsere Community hätte. Kann aber noch nix versprechen.  

Roadmap:
-Feedback zu meinem Vorschlag (besteht Interesse?)
-Falls Interesse besteht. Versuche ich mir den Game-Server sicher zu sichern.
-Planung von einem Konzept (falls ich soweit komme)


----------



## Memphys (5. März 2013)

Jop, Interesse besteht. Craftwerk ist aus und vorbei?


----------



## i3810jaz (6. März 2013)

Von dem Craftwerk habe ich schon lange nichts mehr gehört, ich glaube das wurde wieder aufgegeben. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich versuche einen eigenen Server aufzusetzen. Sobald der Server sicher steht, teile ich euch das natürlich mit.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. März 2013)

Weiß irgendwer nen schönen Komplettmod, der aber nicht zu komplex ist (also nicht Tekkit )?
Will Minecraft nämlich nochmal komplett neu erleben, da ich nach 2 Jahren keinen Spass mehr am Grundspiel habe.


----------



## Memphys (8. März 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Weiß irgendwer nen schönen Komplettmod, der aber nicht zu komplex ist (also nicht Tekkit )?
> Will Minecraft nämlich nochmal komplett neu erleben, da ich nach 2 Jahren keinen Spass mehr am Grundspiel habe.


 
Tekkit Lite und erstmal zB. auf Industrialcraft beschränken oder mal die Packs von FeedTheBeast durchprobieren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. März 2013)

Kannste mir da irgendwas simples + einsteigerfreundliches besonders empfehlen?


----------



## Memphys (8. März 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Kannste mir da irgendwas simples + einsteigerfreundliches besonders empfehlen?


 
Du kannst dir höchstens was eigenes basteln, die Modpacks sind ziemlich umfangreich, allesamt. Ich würd dir empfehlen mit einem LetsPlay einzusteigen und zu gucken was so geht. Mit dem hier hab ich Tekkit "gelernt"/angefangen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOiVosZPcRM

Was bei den andern Packs brauchbar ist, kA^^
Da musste ich nicht komplett neu einsteigen sondern brauchte nur Tutorials zu einzelnen Mods.

Wenn du selbst n bisschen was technisches basteln willst:

Buildcraft (+additional Pipes; + logistic pipes)
Industrialcraft² (+ advanced machines)
PowerConverters (Energie zw. IC² und BC übertragen)
Steves Carts
Forestry

Damit solltest du in Grundzügen alles automatisiert hinkriegen... was ja grad das coole an solchen Mods ist. Problem ist halt das die Mods an sich schon relativ komplex sind und ohne Einführung fast nicht zu verstehen, deswegen würd ich dir nahelegen dir doch zumindest mal Mod-Spotlights dazu anzusehen.


----------



## <BaSh> (12. März 2013)

Oder du schaust dir "GalactiCraft" mal an.
Ist zwar noch im Aufbau aber meiner Meinung nach gut gemacht 
Wenn es mehr als nur eine Mod sein soll kannst du dir auch "Feed the Beast" anschauen. Mit Mo Creatures und Optifine ist es meiner Meinung sogar noch besser als Tekkit


----------



## Sight (12. März 2013)

Hab ein Raspberry Pi zu Hause, hab irgendwo mal gelesen gehabt, dass man damit auch einen kleinen Minecraft Server laufen lassen kann. 
Hat einer Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Der Maniac (12. März 2013)

Das Ding hat nur 512 MB oder in der großen Ausführung 1 GB Ram, willst du dir das wirklich antun?


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. März 2013)

<BaSh> schrieb:


> Oder du schaust dir "GalactiCraft" mal an.
> Ist zwar noch im Aufbau aber meiner Meinung nach gut gemacht
> Wenn es mehr als nur eine Mod sein soll kannst du dir auch "Feed the Beast" anschauen. Mit Mo Creatures und Optifine ist es meiner Meinung sogar noch besser als Tekkit



Feed the Beast sieht sehr interessant aus.
Hab jetzt auch mal versucht in Tekkit Lite reinzukommen, bekomms aber nicht hin, da ich keinen Anfang finde .
Bin wohl zu doof .


----------



## <BaSh> (12. März 2013)

Wenn du Englisch kannst empfehle ich dir dir FTB Serie von HatFilms


----------



## Morpheus1822 (13. März 2013)

Sight schrieb:


> Hab ein Raspberry Pi zu Hause, hab irgendwo mal gelesen gehabt, dass man damit auch einen kleinen Minecraft Server laufen lassen kann.
> Hat einer Erfahrung damit?


 Ja geht prinzipiell. 
Aber wirklich Spaß machen tut das nicht.

Ich hab meinen grad mal zum Spaß hochgefahren und direkt nachdem ich mich ein- und wieder ausgeloggt habe braucht der Server bereits 600MB Ram nur für sich (und nochmal einiges shared).
Als ich ihn das letzte Mal runtergefahren habe, hat er 4,5GB belegt - und mein Server wird nur von Freunden benutzt (vielleicht mal 3 gleichzeitig).
Also wenn du willst, dass mehr als eine Person drauf spielt, würde ich den Raspberry lieber nicht nehmen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. März 2013)

Ohja, für Minecraft brauch man CPU Power, und vorallem viel viel Ram als Server. Wenns übers Internet geht, dann ist eh mit ner 16K Leitung bei 4-5 Mann schluss. Da kommt es schon zu laggs wenn alle Abbauen.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (13. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ohja, für Minecraft brauch man CPU Power, und vorallem viel viel Ram als Server. Wenns übers Internet geht, dann ist eh mit ner 16K Leitung bei 4-5 Mann schluss. Da kommt es schon zu laggs wenn alle Abbauen.


 Kann ich alles so bestätigen 
Nicht sonderlich sparsam die Java-Engine ...


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. März 2013)

Also bei meinen 3k wird's bei 2 Leuten schon schwer .
BTW: Wie gibt man dem Server eigentlich mehr RAM?


----------



## Monstermoe (13. März 2013)

auf genau dem gleichen weg wie dem normalen Minecraft

Beispiel von meinem Bukkit Server. 

```
java -Xms4096M -Xmx4096M -jar craftbukkit-1.4.7-R1.0.jar
```


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. März 2013)

Monstermoe schrieb:


> auf genau dem gleichen weg wie dem normalen Minecraft
> 
> Beispiel von meinem Bukkit Server.
> java -Xms4096M -Xmx4096M -jar craftbukkit-1.4.7-R1.0.jar



Achso, danke.


----------



## Sight (13. März 2013)

Ja ich will nicht daraus einen public server machen, sondern maximal für 3 Leute, bei uns in der WG ...
Aber bis zu 3 Leuten drauf, läuft der noch einigermaßen rund? Hat einer eine gute Anleitung?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2013)

Naja, musst du ausprobieren. Wahrscheinlich wirds nicht so prickelnd


----------



## Sebastian1980 (14. März 2013)

@i3810jaz

hast du vielleicht lust mir das von neulich auch für 1.5 zu basteln? nur das eben nicht endermen sondern creeper zusätzlich diamanten droppen können. das wär super, sofern das mcp für 1.5 überhaupt schon funktioniert.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (14. März 2013)

Sight schrieb:


> Ja ich will nicht daraus einen public server machen, sondern maximal für 3 Leute, bei uns in der WG ...
> Aber bis zu 3 Leuten drauf, läuft der noch einigermaßen rund? Hat einer eine gute Anleitung?


 Wie gesagt, bei mir waren auch nur 3 Leute drauf und es hat schon massigst RAM geschluckt.
Aber pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, am einfachsten ist es du probierst es aus, ist ja nicht so der große Act.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. März 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Feed the Beast sieht sehr interessant aus.
> Hab jetzt auch mal versucht in Tekkit Lite reinzukommen, bekomms aber nicht hin, da ich keinen Anfang finde .
> Bin wohl zu doof .


 
Hier ein paar Tip`s.
Hatte das selbe Problem das ich nicht wuste was wie zusammengehört.
Aber Tut´s helfen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/258194-sammelthread-tekkit-lite-tekkit.html
Bin gerade am Rätseln welche Röhren ich für Raffinerien benutzen kann^^.
Das neue Redstoneupdate ist raus.Gerade mal kurz reingeschaut.Gibt so einiges Neues.


----------



## Memphys (14. März 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Tip`s.
> Hatte das selbe Problem das ich nicht wuste was wie zusammengehört.
> Aber Tut´s helfen.
> 
> ...



Alles was waterproof ist. Wenn du Probleme mit Öl/Wasser in einem Rohr hast: 2 Tanks helfen, dann funktionierts... wenn beides in einem Rohr ist wird das Öl vom Wasser blockiert.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. März 2013)

THX.
Im Mom bekomme ich das Öl nicht in die Raffenerie,aber mal weiterprobieren.


----------



## Shona (15. März 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Im Mom bekomme ich das Öl nicht in die Raffenerie,aber mal weiterprobieren.


Das Video könnte dir die Antwort geben Tekkit Tutorials! : Oil Refinery - YouTube


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. März 2013)

THX Shona.

Wie findet ihr Minecraft 1.5???


----------



## Sebastian1980 (17. März 2013)

nicht schlecht, aber die performance ist zum heulen im gegensatz zu vorher. die lichtengine ist wohl der verursacher.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (17. März 2013)

Gibt es irgenwelche guten sehenswerten Lets plays zu minecraft? habe mir bis jetzt schon eins gessehen und da vorallen viele Fehler gefunden die man begehen kann. Wobei Ideal wäre wenn es eine aktuelle Minecraft version wäre wie 1.5. Irgendwie fehlt noch ein sinn im Spielen da es kein wirkliches ziel hat woher nimmt man die Ausdauer es zu spielen? Da man am ende ja schon alles erlebt hat sobald man ein sicheres Haus errichtet hat und mit Rüstung, Waffe, Fackeln, Essen, Schwert, Schaufel, Spitzhacke, Axt und etwas Baumaterial die tiefen des Spiels erkundet. Wobei viele auf teilweise auf die sachen verzichten udn auch sonst keine erforschten gänge versiegeln oder sich nach mehren etappen unterkünfte einrichten um Item verlust gefahr zu verringern.


----------



## turbosnake (17. März 2013)

Ich würde mal in Gronkhs LP reinschauen, auch wenn es ich es in letzter Zeit nicht gesehen habe.
Wenn man sich alle der über 900 Folgen anschaut sollte man sehen was man machen kann.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (17. März 2013)

schimpfen ja immer alle auf gronkh & co. aber genau das dürfte deinem wunsch wohl am ehesten entsprechen.


----------



## Sharidan (17. März 2013)

Jop, Gronkh is wenn nicht der beste Lp'ler finde ich. Kenne ALLE seiner MC Lps und hab sogar alle Runtergeladen .-). Man hat da wirklcih Stundenlang unterhaltung, nur sollte man ihm verzeihen können wenn er verplant rumläuft , aber genau deswegen mag ich ihn so sehr.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (17. März 2013)

Okey dann wer mal bei Gronkh reinschauen ^^ Das Gronk umstritten ist verwundert mich irgendwie nicht er ist halt so eine Sensation wie einst die Veröffentlichung vom Iphone und hat daher auch viele Neider und Kritiker. Wobei ich persönlich irgendwie keinen anreiz finde zum minecraften ^^ Was wie bereits erwähnt daran liegt das irgendwie ein sinn im Spielen fehlt der einen Motiviert es Stundenlang spielen zu können. Sofern aber jemand ideen hat woher man seinen anreiz beziehen könnte wäre es ja villeicht doch was. Da muss sagen da irgenwie mehr Motivation im spiel Towns gefundne hatte villeicht kennt es ja wer. ^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. März 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> THX Shona.
> 
> Wie findet ihr Minecraft 1.5???



Die neuen Features sind gut, ABER: Hat mir schon eine Welt zerschossen und die Performance ist grottig!
Habe teilweise 15 FPS und teilweise 80.
Früher immer um die 80 +/- 10.
Und irgendwie geht OptiFine mit Forge nicht, oder?
Bei mir schmierts dann immer ab .
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Sharidan (17. März 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Und irgendwie geht OptiFine mit Forge nicht, oder?
> Bei mir schmierts dann immer ab .
> Kann mir da jemand helfen?



Gedulde dich, Optifine ist noch net Kombatible mit Forge. 
Einige Funktionen sind noch net drin, laut Thread steht es erst bei 96% Done.


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2013)

Ich habe mal wieder in Gonkhs LP reingeschaut Folge 973.
Und so wie es scheint sind MC Welten doch endlich oder wo ist er da reingefallen?


----------



## Sharidan (19. März 2013)

Klar sind sie Endlich .... Wurde sogar bestätigt das die Welt nicht Unendlich weit geht. Hab mal wo gelesen das man reale 33 Tage non Stop laufen müsste um ans Ende zu gelangen, obs stimmt keine Ahnung.

Das bei Gronkh tippe ich eher auf nen Ladefehler der mit den ganzen Mods und dem Shader zusammen hängt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das er so nah beim Ende gespawnt damals ist.


----------



## Memphys (19. März 2013)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Klar sind sie Endlich .... Wurde sogar bestätigt das die Welt nicht Unendlich weit geht. Hab mal wo gelesen das man reale 33 Tage non Stop laufen müsste um ans Ende zu gelangen, obs stimmt keine Ahnung.
> 
> Das bei Gronkh tippe ich eher auf nen Ladefehler der mit den ganzen Mods und dem Shader zusammen hängt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das er so nah beim Ende gespawnt damals ist.


 
Du spawnst immer genau in der Mitte, die Welt wird dann um dich rum generiert. Und das mit den 33 Tagen stimmt. Allerdings sieht man da eigentlich erstmal ne Wand aus Erde die bis zu Maximalhöhe hochgeht... würd also auch sagen Chunkfehler o. Ä.


----------



## i3810jaz (19. März 2013)

Meines Wissens würde man in 33 Tagen zu den Far-Lands kommen würde. Das ist aber noch lange das Ende.....in der Beta Zeit. Mittlerweile gibt es meines Wissens bei 30000000 eine Grenze(, die Far-Lands begannen bei ca. 12000000). Wenn man sich drüber teleportiert kommt man in eine halb verrückte/halb normale Landschaft. Die Oberwelt (Dort gibt es ein Bild mit den "Ende" unter Größe)
Da gibt es dann auch keine Hitboxen mehr. Das Wasser ist irgendwie da, aber irgendwie nicht. Ist ganz komisch dort. Sollte dort mal was anderes wie Ozean mit Insel generiert werden fehlen meines Wissens auch die Bäume und alles. Es gibt aber kaum Lag. Bei den Far-Lands ging es irgendwann wegen dem Lag "nicht weiter" auf jeden Fall für die meisten PCs. Diese neuen Landschaft ist aber sehr unspannend. Ich würde allen darin interessierten empfehlen mal ein paar Videos über die Far-Lands zu schauen, denn die sind interessant.
[Edit]:Mittlerweile ist auch ein Teleport in diese Gebiete "unmöglich" geworden.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (13. April 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig ein paar ideen welche erweiterungen lohnenswert sind für Minecraft/Bukkit wenn man zuzsammen noch mit 1 2 weiteren leuten spielt?


----------



## Koyote (13. April 2013)

Eine minimap vielleicht.


----------



## <BaSh> (13. April 2013)

Direwolf 20 Modpack und MoCreatures


----------



## Dwayne1988 (14. April 2013)

Ich würde gerne mit einen Kollgene zwischendurch Abends mal so 1 2 stunden Minecraft spielen, doch wie setze ich das am besten um? Im Moment habe einen Bukkit Server der aber einwenig hinderlich ist da bei mir manchmal die FPS einbrechen. Wahrscheinlich ist da doch Hamachi eventuell doch besser? Desweiteren suche ich einen guten Seed, der autogenerierte Seed stammt wohl aus den anfängen Flickenteppich keine richtigen Insel sondern einfach zerschnitten.

Villeicht kennt wer einen guten Seed wo Schluchten, Städte, Verlassene Minen etc vorkommen da die letzten testseeds keine dörfer beinhaltet haben trotz Aktivierung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. April 2013)

Welche Leitung hast du und dein Kollege?
Ein guter Seed ist: thisseedsucks


----------



## Dwayne1988 (15. April 2013)

13k leitung ist vorhanden


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. April 2013)

Dann sollte das mit Hamachi bei 2 Leuten gut ohne Lags klappen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Dann sollte das mit Hamachi bei 2 Leuten gut ohne Lags klappen.


 
Hamachi nutzt doch keiner mehr. 

Lieber zu Tunngle greifen


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Hamachi nutzt doch keiner mehr.
> 
> Lieber zu Tunngle greifen



Oh, ist das überholt?
Warum lieber Tunngle?


----------



## Shona (19. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Oh, ist das überholt?
> Warum lieber Tunngle?


 Läuft stabiler 
Obwohl wir z. B. alle Anno 1404 original haben spielen wir über Tunngle weil uns im Gegensatz zum eigentlichen MP noch nie das Spiel abgeschmiert ist. 



Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Villeicht kennt wer einen guten Seed wo  Schluchten, Städte, Verlassene Minen etc vorkommen da die letzten  testseeds keine dörfer beinhaltet haben trotz Aktivierung.


Sag mir die Seeds und ich sag dir wieviele Dörfer es gegeben hat 

Oder schau es dir selbst an [v2.0.44] AMIDST - Strongholds, Village, Biome, Etc. Finder. - Minecraft Forum

*What AMIDST can do.*
*- Find Strongholds
- Find Villages*
- Map Biomes
- Move Players
- Save an image of the map
- Dynamically load data based on the current verison of minecraft you have installed

Was du nicht rausfinden kannst sind Schluchten & verlassene Minen da diese willkürlich auf einer Map vorkommen 
Auf unserem Tekkit Server ist z. B. eine Schlucht neben der anderen (im Untergrund) aber auf unserem normalen Server kaum welche


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. April 2013)

Für alle, die das spannend finden:

*Minecraft Patch 1.6: Snapshot-Version zeigt neue Features - neue Pferde, Heuballen und mehr*


[ctecvideo]51408[/ctecvideo]


----------



## Atomtoaster (22. April 2013)

Spielt noch jemand?

Habe nach einer Auszeit wieder extrem Lust!


----------



## <BaSh> (22. April 2013)

Die Pferde sehen aus, als wären sie aus MoCreatures geklaut. Da gibt es sie auch. 
Ich muss erstmal warten bis das Direwolf20 Modpack auf 1.5 ist


----------



## Shona (22. April 2013)

;5207246 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pferde sehen aus, als wären sie aus MoCreatures geklaut. Da gibt es sie auch.


Wurde doch auch im video erwähnt das diese daraus kommen  Ich finde es gut das sie endlich mal die Tiere, wenn es bis jetzt auch nur die Pferde sind, daraus einbauen den diese sind wirklich gut gemacht.
Sie sollten aber allgemein mehr aus anderen Mods rausholen, so wie z. B. aus Tekkit das würde Minecraft noch vielfälltiger machen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. April 2013)

Kann mich hier einer motivieren?
Ich will irgendwie zocken, finde aber keine Motivation 
Ich würde dann Vanilla mit dem neuen Snapshot spielen.


----------



## i3810jaz (22. April 2013)

Hey Foxi,
Kannst vielleicht mit ein paar Freunden diese Map spielen, ist eine ganz neue Herausforderung. Survival Map: ATLANTIS - Take your last breath - Minecraft 1.5.1 Trailer - YouTube. Macht zumindest eine Weile lang Spaß. Man sollte meiner Meinung aber mindestens zu zweit sein, sonst ist es vielleicht ein wenig öde.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. April 2013)

i3810jaz schrieb:


> Hey Foxi,
> Kannst vielleicht mit ein paar Freunden diese Map spielen, ist eine ganz neue Herausforderung. Survival Map: ATLANTIS - Take your last breath - Minecraft 1.5.1 Trailer - YouTube. Macht zumindest eine Weile lang Spaß. Man sollte meiner Meinung aber mindestens zu zweit sein, sonst ist es vielleicht ein wenig öde.


Das wird leider nicht klappen, finde im Moment keinen der Bock hat.
Spielen alle Sim City 
Brauche eigentlich ne Motivation für den normalen Survivial Modus..


----------



## i3810jaz (24. April 2013)

Wenn du keine Motivation hast, hast du keine Motivation. Mach doch am besten eine Pause.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. April 2013)

Hab ich ja, spiele seit 1.3.1 nicht mehr aktiv


----------



## Atomtoaster (24. April 2013)

Also wenn du Lust hast und irgendwie an nen Server rankommst können wir gern zu zweit spielen.

Hab schon überlegt ob ich mir einen mieten soll.

Spiele eigentlich nur Vanilla Survival, und mag keine großen Server.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. April 2013)

Große Server kann ich auch ned Leiden.
Komme aber nicht an nen Server ran.
Spielte mit Freunden immer über Hamachi.
Finde das mit Geundstücken und so ziemlich doof.
Achja: Die Performance vom Snapshot ist RICHTIG EXTREM KRASS grottig!
Noch schlechter als bei 1.5!!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. April 2013)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Spielt noch jemand?
> 
> Habe nach einer Auszeit wieder extrem Lust!



Natürlich Spiel noch "jemand".

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread-51.html#post5211882

Neben BO 2 brauch immer mal wieder was zum entspannen.(In meinem Alter)
Hab Gestern noch mit Meinem Sohn philosophiert ,das Notch besser die Riesen Canyons und Endermänner weggelassen hätte.
Spass macht mir im Moment so einige Mods auszuprobieren.Tekkit Lite,Shader ,Texturpacks usw..
Und,wer hätte es gedacht,mir fällt doch immer mal wieder was ein was ich Bauen kann .
Eigner server war schon nicht schlecht,aber auch viel Arbeit.
Minecraft never Die.

PS.:Neue Einrichtungsgegenstände und "Zahme" NPS´s werden immer Gern gesehen.Mehr davon.
Möbel wären nicht Schlecht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. April 2013)

Haste Mo' Creatures?
Gibt auch so nen Mod, der heißt irgendwas mit Furniture, Magic Furniture oder so.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. April 2013)

Mo creaturs hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Mal sehen.
Funitures hat bei mir nicht geklappt^^.
Trozdem THX.


----------



## Shona (30. April 2013)

So hab mal über den Technic Launcher Minecraft 1.5.1 ausprobiert und nach 10 Minuten muss ich wirklich sagen das die Performance unterirdisch ist O.o
Da hoffe ich doch mal das die bei Tekkit Lite noch ein wenig warten bis die dahin updaten, den das geht gar nicht..

Achja neue Einrichtungsgegenstände sollten mit Tekkit bzw. Tekkit Lite kein Problem sein xD


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Mai 2013)

Hi all,
wollte fragen,ob bei der Version 1.5.2 außer Bugfix sonnst was neues dabei ist ??
Ich habe nämlich noch nicht gepatcht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Mai 2013)

Nö, ich glaub nicht.


----------



## Atomtoaster (5. Mai 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Große Server kann ich auch ned Leiden.
> Komme aber nicht an nen Server ran.
> Spielte mit Freunden immer über Hamachi.
> Finde das mit Geundstücken und so ziemlich doof.
> ...


 

Also ich hab jetzt mir für die nächsten 6 Monate nen Server gemietet, ganz klein, spielen Vanilla Survival - wenn du bock hast meld dich mal per PM.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Mai 2013)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## <BaSh> (8. Mai 2013)

@Shona Wer spielt denn noch Tekkit. FTB ist das neue Tekkit. Nur noch um einiges besser 
Treibe mich zur Zeit auf meinem kleinem selbst gehosteten FTB Server rum. Was man nicht alles machen kann  
Von Thaumcraft, Mystcraft, Buildcraft, Xycraft, Forestry und noch vieles mehr ... es gibt so viel zu entdecken.


----------



## Shona (8. Mai 2013)

;5252394 schrieb:
			
		

> @Shona Wer spielt denn noch Tekkit. FTB ist das neue Tekkit. Nur noch um einiges besser
> Treibe mich zur Zeit auf meinem kleinem selbst gehosteten FTB Server rum. Was man nicht alles machen kann
> Von Thaumcraft, Mystcraft, Buildcraft, Xycraft, Forestry und noch vieles mehr ... es gibt so viel zu entdecken.


Sorry sehe keinen unterchied und Mytcraft habe ich auf unserem Tekkit Lite auch rausgenommen sowie Dimensional Doors
Außerdem kann ich auch in tekkit Thaumcraf, Xycraft, Forestry und die anderen Mods die es nicht in tekkit lite so gibt einfügen 
Der unterschied zu FTB ist dann nur das ich den anderen ein packet machen muss mit den mods damit sie diese bei sich einfügen können somit sehe ich nicht ein schon wieder einen neuen server zu machen und den leuten zu sagen das sie wieder einen anderen launcher brauchen und wir wieder von vorne anfangen müssen.


----------



## <BaSh> (8. Mai 2013)

Das ist natürlich verständlich. Ich sehe nur, das Tekkit sich wesentlich langsamer entwickelt als FTB. Wenn man überlegt wielange Tekkit noch auf 1.25 fest hing.


----------



## Shona (8. Mai 2013)

;5252754 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist natürlich verständlich. Ich sehe nur, das Tekkit sich wesentlich langsamer entwickelt als FTB. Wenn man überlegt wielange Tekkit noch auf 1.25 fest hing.


Naja wir spielen auch Tekkit Lite und das läuft auf 1.4.7 und das ist auch gut so^^
Ich hab version 1.5+ mal getestet und gleich wieder mein Backup rein gehauen den sogar ohne Texturenpacks und ohne mods kam ich nicht über 25 frames. Somit kommt das solange nicht auf die platte bis es endlich mal wieder an die performance von 1.4.7 ran kommt. Und nein Optifine ändert bei mir nichts, da habe ich genau soviel frames wie ohne


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Mai 2013)

Also ich komme mit Optifine bei der grottigen 1.5er Performance von 25 auf 115 Frames 
Also Optifine bringt's schon extrem.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich wenn ich ein verzaubertes Item in den Amboss lege, und dazu ein verzaubertes Buch, bekommt dann das Item einfach den Effekt von dem Buch dazu?


----------



## Memphys (15. Mai 2013)

Creative und ausprobieren?

Ich glaube ja, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Allerdings brauchst du dafür definitiv einen freien "Verzauberungsslot" auf dem Item, die Effekte werden nicht überschrieben afaik.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Mai 2013)

Hab mal auprobiert, und das Buch ändert nichts.
Der Effekt kommt nicht dazu.
Das Item behält den alten Effekt.
Auch wenn man zwei Bücher zusammen reinlegt, hat man immer nur den Effekt des ersten Buches.


----------



## Shona (17. Mai 2013)

Du musst auch die Erfahrungspunkte haben damit das überhaupt funktioniert 
Ansich musst du erst das Item reinlegen (erster Slot), dann das buch (zweiter Slot) danach wird dir angezeigt ob du genug erfahrungspunkte hast oder nicht.
Ist das der fall kannst du aus dem dritten Slot das Item holen erst dann kannst du ein weiteren buch zum Item reinlegen und ggf. einen weiteren Effekt dazu bekommen oder einen buch mit einem höheren Effektewert um den der auf dem Item ist zu steigern.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Mai 2013)

Klar, aber mir wird ja angezeigt, dass ich genug hab, außerdem hat man im Creative eh unendlich...


----------



## Shona (18. Mai 2013)

Hm also bei mir geht es ohne Probleme...Spielst du mit der Version 1.5.2?
Ich hab meins nämlich noch nicht geupdatet bzw. nur im Technic Launcher und spiele sonst nur auf der Version 1.4.7


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Mai 2013)

Ja, spiele auf 1.5.2
Irgendwie seltsam.
Vielleicht ist das in Bug.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. Mai 2013)

Hab ein Cooles HD-Texturpaket gefunden.
Könnt ihr mal ausprobieren .(Unbedingt mit Opifine benutzen(14 FPS ohne/74mit Optifine))


Google-Ergebnis für http://images.modhoster.de/system/files/0041/7868/huge/flows-hd-texture-pack-128x-minecraft-1-5-1-5-1.jpg


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Mai 2013)

Kennt jemand nen Mod, mit dem man fürs Farmen (Kartoffeln, Weizen etc.) XP bekommt?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Mai 2013)

Singel oder Server ??

Für Bukkit gibt es Jobs.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QHdoRJat20

TUT.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Mai 2013)

Single 
Server hab ich keine Lust mich damit auseinanderzusetzen, vielleicht bei 1.6 nochmal.


----------



## Shona (1. Juni 2013)

Ich sag dazu jetzt mal gar nichts außer das einer bei uns nen Knall hat^^ Das Ding wird mit über 450 MJ/t angetrieben und das reicht ihm noch nicht er will noch mehr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (1. Juni 2013)

Braucht da etwa jemand so viele Gates? oO


----------



## Shona (1. Juni 2013)

;5325360 schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht da etwa jemand so viele Gates? oO


 Auch aber da in Tekkit auch anderes Sachen damit gemacht werden bzw. die Redstonechipsätze günstiger sind als alle anderen rezepte brauchen wir das und damit geht es sehr schnell


----------



## <BaSh> (1. Juni 2013)

Mh ich glaub ich muss bei euch mal vorbei schauen


----------



## Shona (2. Juni 2013)

Dann müsstest du dein Tekkit Lite verändern da wir Dimensional Doors & Mystcraft raus haben und [Addon 1.115]Transformers BETA-1 v2.0 - Convert IC2 & BC3 energy back & forth! - Addons - IC² Forum (Version [Transformers v1.7b) wieder rein (da sie es entfernt haben)


----------



## Memphys (28. Juni 2013)

Moin, kennt einer von euch einen guten Mod für mehr Pflanzen/Früchte (anbaubares Zeug halt, wie Weizen unso), der auch wirklich einen Sinn hat? Ich bin über Pam's Mods gestolpert, das ist aber irgendwie leicht () over the top, ausserdem hat vieles davon keinen weiteren Nutzen...


----------



## Shona (28. Juni 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Moin, kennt einer von euch einen guten Mod für mehr Pflanzen/Früchte (anbaubares Zeug halt, wie Weizen unso), der auch wirklich einen Sinn hat? Ich bin über Pam's Mods gestolpert, das ist aber irgendwie leicht () over the top, ausserdem hat vieles davon keinen weiteren Nutzen...


 Sowas vll. [1.5.1/1.5.2][Forge] Usefulfood 1.4.3 - Craft yourself a meal! - Minecraft Forum ?
Ist zwar nichts zum anbauen aber man kann verschiedenes essen machen sogar spiegeleier und pommes^^


----------



## Memphys (28. Juni 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Sowas vll. [1.5.1/1.5.2][Forge] Usefulfood 1.4.3 - Craft yourself a meal! - Minecraft Forum ?
> Ist zwar nichts zum anbauen aber man kann verschiedenes essen machen sogar spiegeleier und pommes^^


 
Sowas vom Prinzip, nur halt mit Fokus aufs anbauen... neues Food an sich brauch ich nicht, nur wäre es schön wenn es in irgendeiner Form nutzbar wäre, zB. weil das Zeug was man rauskriegt für irgend ne Art Deko gebraucht wird o. Ä.


----------



## <BaSh> (28. Juni 2013)

Forestry, Xycraft und Thaumcraft, also FTB


----------



## Memphys (28. Juni 2013)

;5408018 schrieb:
			
		

> Forestry, Xycraft und Thaumcraft, also FTB


 
Ist schon drauf... ausser Xycraft, dagegen hab ich aus irgendeinem Grund ne Abneigung.


----------



## Shona (28. Juni 2013)

Hm dann fällt mir nur noch Millénaire, un mod villageois pour Minecraft ein, aber da kann man die Sachen erst dann anbauen wenn man sich mit den Dörfern gut versteht und es gibt auch nur Reis und Mais sowvie ich weiss


----------



## N00bler (28. Juni 2013)

Minecraft mach nach der Zeit leider nicht mehr so viel Spaß wie ich ihn damals hatte.


----------



## Shona (28. Juni 2013)

N00bler schrieb:


> Minecraft mach nach der Zeit leider nicht mehr so viel Spaß wie ich ihn damals hatte.


 Doch wenn du nicht vanilla spielst sonder FTB oder auch tekkit dann hat man viel mehr herausforderungen um etwas zu machen


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Juni 2013)

Ist FTB einfacher als Tekkit?


----------



## N00bler (28. Juni 2013)

Naja, mit Mods kann man das natürlich ausweitern aber ich hoffe das die Features von Minecraft 1.4.7 mich wieder vorm Bildschirm fesseln.


----------



## <BaSh> (28. Juni 2013)

FTB ist umfangreicher als Tekkit 
Ich warte aber immer noch auf den Release von FTB 1.5.2


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Juni 2013)

Puh, ich komm ja mit Tekkit schon nicht zurecht


----------



## Shona (29. Juni 2013)

;5408604 schrieb:
			
		

> FTB ist umfangreicher als Tekkit


 ...Mich musst du nicht überzeugen der einzige der sich quer stellt ist Tobi


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juli 2013)

Was hat diese Feld für eine Bedeutung?


----------



## Memphys (11. Juli 2013)

Hat hier eigentlich noch irgendeiner die Starter.bat von Clawhammer? Die hatte er mal im Craftwerk-Forum gepostet und irgendwie war die erweitert im Vergleich zu den normalen .bat's die man so im Internet findet. Hab meine wohl irgendwie ausversehen gelöscht.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Juli 2013)

um was genau geht es dir denn dabei? pfadangabe java sowie ramzuweisung kann man auch direkt im neuen launcher einstellen.


----------



## Memphys (11. Juli 2013)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> um was genau geht es dir denn dabei? pfadangabe java sowie ramzuweisung kann man auch direkt im neuen launcher einstellen.


 
Das ist klar, das ist ja Standard... die die ich meinte war irgendwie noch um ein paar Commands erweitert und lief besser/verbrauchte weniger RAM. Die hatte Clawhammer im Forum seines Servers "Das Craftwerk" gepostet und ich hab sie bis vor kurzem genutzt. Dann ist mir allerdings die Festplatte abgeschmiert und sie war futsch.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juli 2013)

Tote Hose hier, oder wie?

So könnte man sich Minecraft auch vorstellen:
[ctecvideo]53014[/ctecvideo]

Braucht das Spiel das?
Hintergründe: Voxel Farm Engine im Video: Minecraft-Prinzip in realistischer Grafik - Wie finden Sie die Optik?


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Juli 2013)

Ich denke nein. 
Der Charme von Minecraft liegt ja auch bei der Grafik. 
Ausserdem würde es mit so guten Texturen ja noch mehr Leistung fressen. 
Das ist ja so miserabel umgesetzt, dass da dann endgültig Ende mit dem Laptop Support ist


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Juli 2013)

@ Thilo : Nein, eigentlich ist hier keine tote Hose  
Ich finde die Grafik von Minecraft (inkl. Shadermod) einzigartig und deswegen grandios umgesetzt.


----------



## Memphys (2. September 2013)

Ich könnt den neuen Launcher grad so aus dem Fenster schmeißen... ich will doch nur meinen FML zusammen mit Optifine zum laufen bringen... mehr will ich doch garnicht.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. September 2013)

gibt es mittlerweile eine möglichkeit eine ganz normale welt zu erstellen, nur eben ohne höhlen? ich würd gern mal wieder ne runde (aktueller snapshot) aber ich habe überhaupt keinen bock mehr auf die riesigen höhlensysteme. 
da gabs mal ne no cave mod, war aber auch mist, es wurden zwar bei der welterstellung keine caves generiert aber beim spielen ein paar chunks weiter waren sie dann wieder da. 

man kann ja ein wenig rumbasteln an den flatmaps, kennt jemand dort vielleicht was passendes mit dem man den generator füttern kann? ich glaub da gibts keine höhlen, allerdings auch keine berge.


----------



## Shona (1. Oktober 2013)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> gibt es mittlerweile eine möglichkeit eine ganz normale welt zu erstellen, nur eben ohne höhlen? ich würd gern mal wieder ne runde (aktueller snapshot) aber ich habe überhaupt keinen bock mehr auf die riesigen höhlensysteme.
> da gabs mal ne no cave mod, war aber auch mist, es wurden zwar bei der welterstellung keine caves generiert aber beim spielen ein paar chunks weiter waren sie dann wieder da.
> 
> man kann ja ein wenig rumbasteln an den flatmaps, kennt jemand dort vielleicht was passendes mit dem man den generator füttern kann? ich glaub da gibts keine höhlen, allerdings auch keine berge.


kann mir das mal anschauen und doch es gibt berge man muss nur den parameter dazu eingeben  gebe dir heute abend dann Bescheid was du eingeben musst


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. Oktober 2013)

super, danke.


----------



## Shona (2. Oktober 2013)

So hab rumprobiert und ansich hat man keine Höhlen, wenn man es nicht will, aber es gibt keine Berge und es ist immer das selbe Biom 
Hier Superflat Generator - Minecraft App kannst du das ganze auch außerhalb des Spiel einfache erstellen und dann den Code kopieren und in MC einfügen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. Oktober 2013)

hm, danke. aber das ding hab ich im rahmen meiner versuche auch schon durch.


----------



## watercooled (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

aufgrund meines Servers bin ich gezwungen auf 1.6.2 zu spielen und werde das vorerst auch weiter tun.
Zur Zeit habe ich Optifine C4 Ultra und ein ResorcePack am laufen. Jedoch hätte ich gerne einen Shader Mod noch mit drinnen und allgemein die Möglichkeit 
die Grafik zu Verschönern. Wie stelle ich das an das ich einen Shader Mod bekomme?

mfg


----------



## Dwayne1988 (27. Oktober 2013)

Würde mal Interessieren ob es irgendwo kleine Server geht die Basic sind und man eigentlich nur eines macht Überleben und Bauen in gemeinschaft. Was bisher sah, war nicht spielbar ohne sich X seiten zu lesen über die Veränderungen + Regelwerken etc, wobei letzteres eigentlich selbst verständlich sein sollte.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Oktober 2013)

Sowas kann ich auch nicht leiden. 
Hab dann am Ende was mit ein paar Freunden gemacht, halt dann selber nen Server gemietet, würde ich dir auch empfehlen, ein paar nette Leute finden sich bestimmt


----------



## Dwayne1988 (27. Oktober 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Sowas kann ich auch nicht leiden.
> Hab dann am Ende was mit ein paar Freunden gemacht, halt dann selber nen Server gemietet, würde ich dir auch empfehlen, ein paar nette Leute finden sich bestimmt


Server machen ist schon eine gute Idee nur leute finden nicht so einfach, wenn man nur 3 leute kennt doch jene eher Solo bis garnicht MC Spieler sind ^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht findest du ja willige Leute hier aus dem Forum wenn du mal nett fragst


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre dabei und habe auch noch einen eigenen Server


----------



## Schrottler (31. Oktober 2013)

Wäre auch mit dabei. Gutes altes Survival hab ich lange ned mehr gespielt ^^


----------



## i3810jaz (31. Oktober 2013)

Wäre (vielleicht) auch dabei. Habe lange kein Minecraft mehr gespielt, ich weis nicht ob ich noch genug Motivation und Spass an den aktueller Version habe.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (1. November 2013)

Spontan dachte das dies folgend aussehen könnte: In einer kleinen Gruppe wird eine Unterkunft für die ersten nächte angelegt, ein teil beschafft Material der andere Baut und der andere legt Felder an. Man kann das Spiel nehmlich erschweren in den man z.B kein Fleisch Konsumiert sondern direkt am anfang Weizenanbaut als Nahrungsquelle. Die Unterkunft wird dann nach und nach zu einen dorfzentrum ausgebaut wo man Schlafen kann und im keller ein Lager wo Material einsortiert wird und jeden zu verfügung steht. Gemeinsame Dungeon Eroberungen könnte man Regeln das die ausbeute aufgeteilt wird. Sobald das Dorfzentrum sicher ist gegen Zombies und Creeper könnte jeder anfangen sich sein eigenes Haus zu bauen damit das ganze wächst. Dazu kommen auch eine Bibiliothek und eine Schmiede im dorf wo man halt verzaubert oder Repariert.
Zu den Regeln kann nur sagen das man alle so behandeln soll wie man selbst gern behandelt werden würde, wobei das nicht heist das man sich als König aufspielen sollte. PVP sollte auch erlaubt sein sofern zustimmung beider Spieler vorhanden ist. Handeln könnte man mit wertsachen wie Eisen, Gold, Kohle, Diamantenbarren untereinander. Würde Version 1.6.4 vorschlagen auch wenn 1.7.2 Interessanter finde doch ohne Helfer wie Mini map oder Texturen paket ist 1.7.2 noch keine lösung zumal Bukkit noch nicht Aktuell ist.


----------



## McLee (14. November 2013)

Hi an alle,
dann "werbe" ich hier auch mal ein wenig 

Haben nach einer längeren Pause auch wieder MC angeschmissen.

Version 1.7.2 und das ganze ohne zu Cheaten.
Texturpacks für die 1.7er laufen ja, Mods gibt es leider noch keine.

Wir sind 4-5 Leute die sich auch privat kennen, vom alter her sind wir zwischen 30-37 Jahre.

Wir haben:
Ein gemieteten Teamspeak Server - rund um die Uhr erreichbar

Minecraft Server läuft bei mir privat zuhause.
Heisst:
Unter der Woche ab 16:30 Uhr läuft der Server bis ca 23 Uhr abends.
Wochenende durchgehend.
Da wir berufstätig sind und Tagsüber keiner Spielt ist der Server aus.
Falls wer Krank, Urlaub oder sonst was hat, bleibt die Kiste natürlich an 

Befeuert wird der Server mit:
Glasfaser Anschluss - Upload 50 MBit´s - Download 100 MBit´s
SSD Platte
Core i5
16 GB Arbeitsspeicher - wobei MC nur 8 GB zugewiesen sind.
(IP wird nach 24 Stunden *NICHT* erneuert, bleibt erhalten)

Generell sind wir für alle Schandtaten bereit.
Am Week mal ne Hungerspiele Map geladen.
Hardcore Modus gestartet und geschaut wer als erstes Stirbt.
Gemeinsame Projekte, getrennte Projekte ... in Grunde genommen kann jeder machen was er möchte.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach mal bei mir melden


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich zocke mal wieder Minecraft und das : Skyblock 1.7.4 Survival Minecraft 1.7.4 | MinecraftSky | Download Minecraft
ist Schuld.
Wer es noch nicht kennt,unbedingt ausprobieren.
Schön an die Regeln halten .
Ich hab einige male neu angefangen und neue Tricks rausgefunden.
 für Skyblock.
http://www.minecraftsky.net/skyblock-survival-map/


----------



## Weedies (31. Dezember 2013)

Es wurde übrigens forge für 1.7.2 releast.


----------



## Memphys (31. Dezember 2013)

Weedies schrieb:


> Es wurde übrigens forge für 1.7.2 releast.


 
Endlich 
Dann hoffen wir mal das es mit den Mods jetzt auch schnell geht.


----------



## Weedies (2. Januar 2014)

Und optifine gibts auch für 1.7.2


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Januar 2014)

Hi wollte mal wissen ob noch einer von euch auf Kadcon Minecraftet??

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread-55.html#post6076077

Bis jetzt kann ich den Deutschen Server nur Empfehlen.

Wer sich mal wieder im Überlebensmodus versuchen Möchte: Portal - Kadcon.de - Ihr gestaltet die Stadt!

Ich spiel mit meinem Sohn auf Server 2 ,der ist aber ziemlich voll^^.


----------



## Volcom (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo! ich möchte mal wieder Minecraft spielen. Ich war damals auf einem Server wo man keine vorgewiesenen Bauareale hatte sondern eine freie Welt und dort wo das Bett gesetzt wurde (bzw dessen Umfeld) war dann mein Grundstück. Kennt ihr solche Server bzw gibt es eine bestimmte Bezeichnung für diese?


----------



## Memphys (26. Januar 2014)

Volcom schrieb:


> Hallo! ich möchte mal wieder Minecraft spielen. Ich war damals auf einem Server wo man keine vorgewiesenen Bauareale hatte sondern eine freie Welt und dort wo das Bett gesetzt wurde (bzw dessen Umfeld) war dann mein Grundstück. Kennt ihr solche Server bzw gibt es eine bestimmte Bezeichnung für diese?


 
Freebuild (mit Grundstückprotection). Bei den meisten die ich kenne läuft das nicht über das Bett sondern indem man ein Areal eingrenzt (bestimmte Blöcke an die Ecken) und dann mit Geld (aus zB. iConomy) bezahlt und nachher halt keiner ohne deine Permission auf deinem Grundstück was ändern kann.
Oder aber man muss sich beim Admin melden und der protectet einem dann sein Haus...


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Januar 2014)

Also ich war mal auf nem Freebuild, da musste man dann nen Mod fragen und hat ein bestimmtes Gebiet protectet bekommen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Januar 2014)

Dito !


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Januar 2014)

So Leute, alle mal hergehört ! 
Mein Kumpel und ich möchten einen eigenen Server errichten. Da er nicht so die Ahnung von den technischen und administrativen Seiten eines Servers sondern eher der kreative Kopf von uns beiden ist, werde ich mich um den Aufbau des Severs, Plugins und alles was dazu gehört kümmern.

Wer wäre grundsätzlich dabei ? Es geht darum einen Server komplett neu aufzubauen. Hin oder her, wir werden uns ein paar Sachen nicht nehmen lassen, sie so zu machen, wie wir wollen 
Ist Craftbukkit gut dafür ?


----------



## Florian97450 (29. Januar 2014)

Der Server auf dem ich die ganze Zeit war ist jetzt seit längerem down. 

Deswegen wäre ich sofort dabei.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Januar 2014)

Volcom schrieb:


> Hallo! ich möchte mal wieder Minecraft spielen. Ich war damals auf einem Server wo man keine vorgewiesenen Bauareale hatte sondern eine freie Welt und dort wo das Bett gesetzt wurde (bzw dessen Umfeld) war dann mein Grundstück. Kennt ihr solche Server bzw gibt es eine bestimmte Bezeichnung für diese?


 

Also ich kann dir Kadcon Empfelen. kadcon.de:31332(bei Multiplayer einfügen(strg+C,strg+v))

Als erstes kannst du am Spawnie ein Grundstück bekommen, kostenlos.
Nach bauen und Farmen erhälst du Kadis . Mit denen kannst du,übersicht unbebaute Gebiete,dir selber Grundstücke kaufen.
/land kaufen und Protekten /land lock usw. Macht echt spass.Da das meiste Automatisch läuft kannst du fast alles selber Machen.
Es gibt keine Whitlist,man kann sofort losspielen.

Hier ist noch eine Liste der Befehle: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61825514/Website/Befehlsliste.xhtml

Wie gesagt spiel ich auf Server 2 ^^.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. März 2014)

Hi all MC`ler

Ich wollte ein Sandtor nachbauen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kZPvSRNA5A

Ungefähr so.(ab 1:20 erklärt er das Grundprinzip)

Ich habe versucht das nachzubauen.
Das funktioniert aber nicht ^^.

Ist das Timing mit der Neuen version 1.7.5 anders geworden ??
Wo liegt der Fehler.


MFG


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. April 2014)

Ist hier jemand interessiert mit mir einen öffentlichen Server aufzubauen ? Würde auf Craftbukkit setzen


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Mai 2014)

Realms sind jetzt auch in DE verfügbar.


----------



## country (10. Juni 2014)

Moin

Ich möchte am Zaubertisch eine Eisenschaufel verzaubern, damit diese Behutsamkeit 1 bekommt. Wie macht man das? Was muss man anklicken?


----------



## Weedies (10. Juni 2014)

Wenn du keine mods drin hast, ist es Glückssache welche verzauberung drauf ist. Aber merk dir einfach, je mehr lvl du einsetzt für die verzauberung, desto besser ist das Ergebnis.


----------



## country (10. Juni 2014)

Okay, also am besten warten bis 30 oder so? 
Mit mods kann man da was machen? wie? welcher mod?


----------



## Weedies (10. Juni 2014)

Das weiß ich nicht, aber die zeigen dir dann die Übersetzung von der Schrift an


----------



## country (10. Juni 2014)

übersetzt hatte ich mir das auch schonmal. Machte aber irgendwie keinen sinn^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Juni 2014)

Es gibt nen Mod, der heißt better enchanting, oder Enchanting+, jedenfalls sowas in der Art.
Da hat man dann so Schieberegler mit denen man dann die Verzauberung einstellen kann.


----------



## Weedies (10. Juni 2014)

Genau die meinte ich. Ich spiele zur Zeit auf hardcore mit meiner Frau. Macht echt Laune. Ost wie in den guten alten zeiten. Ohne mods


----------



## country (10. Juni 2014)

Wo kann man, ausser beim Farmen von Kohle, Eisen etc., noch XP bekommen? Ich habe mal gehört man muss Kühe halten. Lohnt sich das? Gibt es sonst noch möglichkeiten?


----------



## Weedies (10. Juni 2014)

Ja z.b. pflasterstein in den Ofen und brennen. Bekommst du auch xp für.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Juni 2014)

Oder Monster killen.


----------



## country (11. Juni 2014)

Findet man aber ja kaum.


----------



## mowglie (12. Juni 2014)

für was genau sind diese Realms denn gut?


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juni 2014)

Das sind Server von Mojang gehostet, auf die man eingeladen werden muss. 
Haben max 20 Slots. 
Ist halt sicher vor grief usw.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Juni 2014)

Und deswegen haben die die Eula verändert,damit Mojang -Fremde Server langsam verschwinden sollen.

Hatte Mojang eigentlich für Cool gehalten,aber jetzt werden die  Gierig .
Schade ^^.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (12. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön, man kann mit dem aktuellen Snapshot endlich wirklich eigene Maps generieren lassen, inklusive der Möglichkeit endlich komplett auf natürliche Höhlen verzichten zu dürfen, wenn man möchte. Hat sich ja gelohnt das Spiel mal ne ganze Weile beiseite zu legen.


----------



## i3810jaz (13. Juni 2014)

@Killerpfote, so schlimm ist es nicht. Mojang hat auf mojang.com offiziell bekannt gegeben was erlaubt ist und was nicht: https://mojang.com/2014/06/lets-talk-server-monetisation/


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Juni 2014)

Danke für den link,wenn es sich so verhält ist es wirklich nicht so wild .



PS.: Der Kadcon Server hat arg unter der neuen Eula zu leiden.
Der Besitzer Finanziert den Server ,seinen Lebensunterhalt(als Informatik Student),Gewerbesteuer usw.,
von den Einnahmen des Servers.Er verkauft VIP-Pakete.
Das Modell kann er so nicht weiterführen.
Deswegen ist die zukunft des Servers sehr Unklar.
Es wird niemand gezwungen Geld auszugeben,aber zb. Multihome macht schon Sinn (5€).
Kademlia (Besitzer) hat einzigartige Plugins für den Server geschrieben,die das Spielen von MC sehr interresant machen.
Keine Whitlist,man kann sofort losspielen.Mit der Serverwährung(Kadis) kauft man eigenständig Grundstücke usw.
Ich fände es schade das solche Server wegen den Neuen Eulas Sterben würden.(300€ Serverkosten,das muss man erst mal Finanzieren)

http://forum.kadcon.de/Thread/26184-Anderes-443-Update-Mojang-VIP/?ef9a7e3f


----------



## i3810jaz (19. Juni 2014)

Jo, vor allem große Server wird es hart treffen, kleine hingegen wenig, vielleicht steckt doch Strategie dahinter. Hier ist noch ein Update zu den Regeln: https://mojang.com/2014/06/lets-talk-server-monetisation-the-follow-up-qa/


----------



## country (1. Juli 2014)

Moin

Wenn man ein schwarzes Schaf in ein spawnei wandelt, ist es dannach auch noch schwarz?


----------



## country (22. Juli 2014)

Moin 

Heute habe ich Java neu installiert und nun startet Mc nicht mehr. Es kommt die Meldung "Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine. Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit." Weiss jemand was man machen kann?


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Juli 2014)

Hatte ich auch, hab dann Java manuell neu geladen. (https://www.java.com/de/download/manual.jsp).
Dann gings.


----------



## country (22. Juli 2014)

Gut Danke 

Heute morgen hatte ich von diesem Link geladen (https://www.java.com/de/download/) Das war aber nur die 32-bit version. Habe ich aber auch eben erst festgestellt. Über deinem Link habe ich mir nochmal die 64-bit version geholt. Jetzt gehts. Danke


----------



## Zureh (10. September 2014)

Kann man auf der PS3 Version auch Mods und Shader installieren?


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. September 2014)

Afaik Nein.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (10. September 2014)

Aber demnächst auf der Xbox. Exklusiv.


----------



## Zureh (11. September 2014)

Schade. Naja, habs mir trotzdem für die PS3 geholt, um es mit meiner Freundin zusammen zu spielen  Um gemütlich zusammen auf der Couch zu spielen, verzichte ich auf die Mods.

PS: Es gibt auch für die PS3 Texture Packs - Die kosten aber 0.99€ -.-. Werde mal schauen, ob man auch irgendwie kostenlos ans Texture Packs kommt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Oktober 2014)

Hab gerade mal die Neue 1.8 gestartet.....hmmm...war da schon Microsoft drann??
Extreme Texturfehler...immer am Flackern...


Bilder hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread-64.html#post6845418

Oder hab ich Mods drauf die nicht kompatiebel sind,oder sind die alten Maps nicht Passend ??

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok alles nicht so wild.Hab direkt mal auf Java Update getippt...so war es .
Nach dem Update lief MC anstandslos,allerdings ohne Shader.
Da muss ich erst mal wieder Aktuelle Version Suchen ^^.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Oktober 2014)

Also das 1.8 er Update ist schon ne ganz coole Nummer geworden.
Ist warscheinlich allen schon bekannt,habs aber erst Heute entdeckt.
Das hab ich auf den ersten Blick Entdeckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verschiedene Holztüren,Zäune,Zauntore.
Roten Sandstein.Neues Gestein,Hasen....
Im folgenden Video wird es Gut gezeigt(nicht von mir)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XG5NaNVLuJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ausprobieren lohnt sich .
Spiele wieder überlebensmodus mit meinen Sohn im Lan.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Oktober 2014)

Hab mal ein sehr cooles Textur Pack ausprobiert.
Die 512´er version frist schon ne Menge Power.Lade gerade die 256ér herunter.

Intermacgod Realistic Modern Packs (512,256,128,64) Minecraft Texture Pack

Das einfügen klappt mitlerweile echt Gut.Nur noch Zip bei Resourchen einfügen,Fertig .
Jetzt brauch ich noch nen Guten Shader...^^.


----------



## Panagianus (11. Oktober 2014)

Ganz cooles Pack, aber für die Minigames die ich immer spiele is Spahx einfach das Beste. Dazu noch nen Shader und dann sieht auch schön aus. Und das geht dann immernoch mit 70-120 Fps.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja die Leistung ist bei ca. 20 FPS.

Bilder hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread-64.html#post6864572

Welchen Wassershader hast du für 1.8?
Hast du einen Link ??
PS.: Die 256èr Version sieht genauso gut aus ,ist aber Resorcenschonender.

ca. 40-148 FPS.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mir ist Heut aufgefallen,das man Treppen miteinander Kombinieren kann ,über Eck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das schon länger ?
Nur verschiedene Halbsteine Funktionieren noch nicht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2014)

*Ich hab dafür einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht*,da es hier nicht wirklich hingehört^^.
Zu Speziell.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...d-befehlsbloecke-command-blocks-mc-1-8-a.html
Komandoblöcke,Befehlsblöcke

Hi Minecraftis ,ich hab ein wenig über die Neuen Komandoblöcke rausgefunden und bin Total begeistert.
Damit ist so viel ohne Mods im Singelplayer möglich .

Als erstes solltest du die Singelplayer Map (auch wenn du alleine Spielst ) im Lan freigeben *und* ganz Wichtig Cheats erlauben!!
Dann Cheatest du dir einen Komandoblock( */give @p command_block* ,oder im Chat(T)*/give Spielername minecraft:command_block*

Als erstes hatte ich das teleporten Benutzt.
Also ein Befehlsblock mit den Koordinaten Füttern wo der Spieler hin will.Da dann wieder ein Befehlsblock mit den Koordinaten des Startpunkt`s.

Also in die erste Zeile kommt das: */tp @p *12 12 12(Koordinaten) wobei 12 12 12 die Koordinaten sind,die noch von euch angepasst werden muss.

Sehr cool Klappt auch hinterher bei Neustart der Map ohne Creatief oder Cheat modus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute hab ich zufällig ein Cooles >Video gefunden,mit dem Man wie in World Edit Material verwandeln oder wegmachen kann.
Eignet sich für zb. Grosse Tore ,Brücken Fallen usw.(euch fällt bestimmt noch ne Menge zu ein )

Erst mal das Video  [Sammelthread] Minecraft Videos - Seite 4

zusammenfassung:* fill koordinaten 1 koordinaten 2 minecraft:Material

Achtung :gibt eine Obergrenze von Blöcken die man ersetzen kann(hab gerade 8745 Blöcke ersetzt)
ansonnsten kommt im Bb. eine Fehlermeldung!!

*fill Befehl in der Wicki:  Befehl/fill â€“ Minecraft Wiki
Super kompackte Torsteuerung  gefällt mir echt Gut.

Tor offen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tor geschlossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer auch super sachen mit dem Komandoblock macht,Bitte hier Posten.
mit erklärung(genauer befehl).

PS.: Wollte mal nen Mobspawner im Creativ bauen .Hab aber keine Käfige gefunden .
Nach langem suchen hab ich den Befehl gefunden: */give @p mob_spawner* (im Chat eingeben(T))

jetzt noch ein linksklick mit dem Entsprechendem Spawnei auf den Käfig und schon Spawnen die gewünschten Mobs.(Natürliches mobvorkommen berücksichtigen)
MFG


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2014)

Geil ,Geil,Geil   ..
Mir ist es gelungen Weizen Automatisch zu setzen .Stolz .....

Erst koordinaten für das Feld rausfinden,Befehlsblock setzen und folgenden Befehl eingeben,um gehackte Erdblöcke zu bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die zahl am schluss gibt die Erdart an.
Dann einne zweiten Befehlsblock (BB.) mit dem Befehl füttern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei weizen gibt die Zahl am schluss das Alter an 0-7   .
Mein Testfeld:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde ich super jetzt kann ich ne Autofarm bauen.

PS.:*Das Wichtigste ist,das der Weizen ein Block höher gesetzt wird,als die gehackte Erde.
*      Sollte irgentwas nicht Funktionieren,überprüfe nochmal die eingegebenen Befehle.


----------



## Der Maniac (4. November 2014)

Habt ihr ne Idee für n Texturepack für tekkit lite? Das PureBDCraft is ja leider nicht komplett... Einige Texturen fehlen, z.b. die für Copper. Das Netz spuckt mir gerade nichts brauchbares aus. :/


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. Dezember 2014)

Wer von euch spielt den noch normal 1.8.1 ? 
Bräuchte paar Leute wo auf meinem RaspberryPi Server spielen um zu testen ob es einigermaßen geht?
Kein Hamachi , bekommt ne normale IP.
Wer will , der schreibt mir ne PN.


----------



## Icedaft (18. Februar 2015)

Hi.

Mein Sohnemann hat sich gewünscht auf meinem PC einen  Minecraftserver zu installieren (20-30 Slots), hierfürhat er mir dieses Video zur  Verfügung gestellt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b33Xjb-gS8

Irgendwie funktioniert die Freigabe aber über die Fritzbox (Unitymedia) nicht. 

Hat wer eine Idee oder Info, wie ich das am besten anstellen kann?

Alternativ (wäre mir lieber),  welche Hardware (minimal/optimal)benötige ich, um einen halbwegs  lauffähigen Minecraftserver aufzusetzen, welcher dann unabhängig von  meinem PC möglichst sparsam funktioniert. 

Wie ist das mit der sich ständig ändernden IP-Adresse zu lösen (möglichst kostenfrei)?

...


----------



## torkol (18. Februar 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Mein Sohnemann hat sich gewünscht auf meinem PC einen  Minecraftserver zu installieren (20-30 Slots), hierfürhat er mir dieses Video zur  Verfügung gestellt:
> 
> ...


Muss es denn wirklich alles daheim sein?Minecraft Gameserver sind wirklich nicht teuer und auch sehr leicht bedienbar umd du musst nicht an deinem Router rumpfuschen


----------



## Icedaft (18. Februar 2015)

Hast Du einen Link zu empfehlenswerten Servern? Kannst Du was zu den Kosten sagen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Februar 2015)

Ich bin seit gut 2 Jahren öfters mal bei Nitrado Kunde, sehr zufrieden, noch nie Probleme mit denen gehabt.


----------



## torkol (19. Februar 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Link zu empfehlenswerten Servern? Kannst Du was zu den Kosten sagen?


Kommt auf versch. Faktoren an.Wenn dein Sohn den Server auch verwalten sollen kann dann hat Nitrado das beste/einfachste Interface.Ist dafür recht teuer.Ich persönlich würde Living-Bots empfehlen, ist für mich der beste Mix aus Preis und Leistung.
Ansonsten einfach googeln und bisschen in Minecraft-Foren rumschauen, spiele MC jetzt auch schon seit paar Monaten nicht mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2015)

Wie kann man seine Welt aus der Windows 10 Beta ins normale Minecraft importieren?


----------



## Der Maniac (22. September 2015)

Google spuckt dazu noch nichts wirklich brauchbares aus, da muss man sich wohl erstmal in Geduld üben....


----------

